#launchpad 2005-01-10
<stub> I don't think it is an absolute requirement that Ubuntu becomes a profit centre itself - a free open source platform is required for other projects. I suspect that Ubuntu would not exist except that Red Hat changed its licencing model.
<TD> i highly doubt that
<TD> i think mark had a lot of money and time, and wanted to do something cool
<ddaa> ha... nice to see roomba humming again :)
<ddaa> stub: I guess the right person to ask is spiv, but since it's db related you might have heard of it. Did you hear of an thread-safety issue in sqlos?
<ddaa> I get a ton of very strange sqlos errors in hoover...
<stub> ddaa: No. Haven't heard of one.
<stub> ddaa: Such as?
<ddaa> stuff like "TypeError: already prepared" when committing.
<ddaa> or "ProductRelease ID=39 has been deleted"
<ddaa> or "Changeset 35935 has been deleted"
<ddaa> out of memory, so it's not very accurate
<stub> Rosetta is triggering something like the second one (The initZopeless import script, I believe, so it might be an SQLObject issue)
<stub> Never seen anything like the first one
<ddaa> Bah... I'll check with lifeless next week. I have plenty of non-buildbot related stuff to keep busy until then.
<stub> Email me some tracebacks if you come across them
<ddaa> okay... I'll think about it.
<ddaa> gnight folks
<TD> you guys realise that rosetta is hopelessly unreliable, right?
<TD> it keeps giving my translators errors
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Milestone table and soyuz indexes. Humanify sourcepackagename selection and improve bugactivity (patch-1143, stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<debonzi> Chegou
<debonzi> ops.. :)
<stub> TD: Some errors they may be aware of, others not. Bug reports are good (as are bug reports about the bug tracker...)
<jblack> Does anybody have a sane keysigning script? keybuk's breaks on me
<lifeless> kinnison claims to
<jblack> I looked at his. Overly complicated.
<jblack> its also a nag. if you you don't accept the signature, it keeps trying again and again and again.
* jblack considers writing one
<lifeless> whats wrong with keybuks ?
<jblack> It breaks for me on some keys.
<jblack> Remember when it broke on me on your key, and it sent your key to everyone on my keyring? 
<lifeless> well we think thats what it did :)
<jblack> That happened to me again, this time tefleo after mataro
<lifeless> as we haven't decrypted any of those emails...
<jblack> Yeah. Hard to tell, since it was encrypted to you. :) 
<lifeless> stub: I think we do need a db update
<stub> we do?
<lifeless> the rosetta daemon is dying with 'no id field' tracebacks from sql
<lifeless> I'm guessing here...
<stub> Do you have the traceback? It might have been a skipped patch
* stub checks the logs on macquarie
<stub> lifeless: It isn't a database schema issue (POMsgID missing id). It is SQLObject or SQLOS wierdness.
<ddaa> lifeless: buildbot has similar errors in hoover
<ddaa> lifeless: I'd like if you could have a look at it. I'm keen on maintaining buildbot, providing you hand over something that _sorta works_....
<stub> ddaa: If you are talking about the exceptions you mentioned before, I think it is a seperate issue
<ddaa> stub: there are also "no id fields" errors in the lot.
* ddaa -> breakfast
<lifeless> ddaa: worked fine for me.
<ddaa> hu... there must be a misunderstanding
<ddaa> https://macquarie.warthogs.hbd.com/hoover/status/w3m/events/172/log
<ddaa> all the sync jobs in hoover fail
<ddaa> with various errors
<ddaa> most of them seems related to sqlos
<ddaa> any insightL
<ddaa> ?
<lifeless> taxi is probably calling commit() too often, or sqlobject has been changed again
<lifeless> buildbot was out of date
<ddaa> Hu? Since there is no official "production buildbot" it's hard for me to make sense of this statement.
<ddaa> You mean "devel buildbot has useful fixes for production"?
<lifeless> ddaa: there is to a production buildbot. 'configs/canonical.com/launchpad/proudcition-X'
<lifeless> ok, taxi looks fully up to date 
<lifeless> so thats not it.
<lifeless> https://macquarie.warthogs.hbd.com/hoover/status/w3m/events/172/log <- can you mail that to spiv & stub ?
<lifeless> that certainly doesn't look like a buildbot problem
<stub> I suspect SQLOS or SQLObject is swallowing the real exception :-(
<lifeless> any db errors ?
<lifeless> (that exception is from sqlobject)
<ddaa> lifeless: the launchpad config is useless for buildbot sinc it specifies devel for buildbot cscvs, etc.
<lifeless> ddaa: thats deliberate.
<ddaa> I can accept that. But that also means that there is no "production builldbot". Out of the 4 buildbot configs in production there were not two remotely similar configs.
<lifeless> I'm happy for you to have separate buildbot production snapshots, as you've done, but you must keep them in lockstep with the launchpad ones for the launchpad, sqlobject, sqlos, pscyopgda, and zope categories
<ddaa> launchpad seems not to make snapshots for those infrastructures btw...
<lifeless> ddaa: again, thats deliberate. the bits that are changing are branched, the others aren't.
<stub> daf: ping
<ddaa> that statemest seems not to be true. zope, sqlos and sqlobject have changes, but none has production branches.
<ddaa> Apparently, there seems to be no attributed value in being able to restore the exact snapshot of a past production config.
<lifeless> ddaa: their changes have all been immediately pushed to production. they are not being actively developed on by us might be a better expression that the literal minded will be less inclined to poke holes in.
<lifeless> ddaa: thats not what I created production configs for.
<ddaa> you tell me
<lifeless> ?
<ddaa> what did you create production configs for?
<stub> I think I'm using the procedure ddaa wants for the dogfood server. I'm happy to document this procedure for production too (once we get a mesh-merge baz being used by PQM)
<lifeless> to allow backporting of specific fixes without pulling the latest code, in a robust fashion.
<lifeless> stub: snapping full tree configs is trivial.
<ddaa> okay... so that is "version control for the present", not "for the past". You are only interested in the latest prod and the latest devel. Historical production configs are irrelevent. Right?
<lifeless> right
<ddaa> Then why are there lanchpad/production-1.* configs?
<lifeless> I've no objection for them being used for recording the past as well.
<lifeless> ddaa: I make a new one when I create new branches.
<lifeless> until recently we didn't have baz on the servers, so I couldn't switch between branches trivially, I used a little shell foo to do cross-file apply-delta magic.
<ddaa> my point is that by not making snapshot (only using fqver and not fqrev in the config) they cannot record the past accurately. I understand that is not a goal. So it's just that those multiple launchpad-1.* did not fit in the picture.
<ddaa> Okay, so no deep reason. It was handy at a point, it does not hurt. It's just a little misleading but nobody in charge cares.
* ddaa feels more comfortable with the idea now
<lifeless> I'll probably do a script to do precise snapping at some point, as we do have switch now.
<ddaa> hu... done...
<lifeless> oh the other reason for production-X files is to line up with database schema rollouts.
<lifeless> (in fact that is the primary reason for different production configs).
<lifeless> w.r.t. historical versions, you need to see that we cannot roll back to arbitrary versions - the database schema has to lock-step with the code.
<ddaa> there are "snapshot" and "update-config" scripts in david.allouche@canonical.com--2004/utils--devel--0. I used them on roomba yesterday.
<lifeless> put them in dists please
<ddaa> duh... those are ugly ugly dangerous hacks
<lifeless> then don't point me at them :)
<ddaa> "update-config" should probably be renamed "switch-config" btw.
<ddaa> I point them at you so you can audit them.
<lifeless> why don't you code up switch-config for baz :)
<ddaa> because I already have significantly more work than I can do.
<stub> The makefile in stuart.bishop@canonical.com/dists--stub--0 does snapshots for dogfood
<ddaa> I'll make a compilation of the various interesting error message in hoover, and send them to you, stub and spiv.
<lifeless> K
<lifeless> that one you showed me is bizarre, and I know of no reason for it.
<ddaa> lifeless: that's the rarest one
<jordi> q
<abelli> ciao
<abelli> will bazaar be compatible with gforge?
<ddaa> lifeless: about hoover, another weird one (and unique) upx-ucl-beta has been stuck in mirrorTarget for 22 hours now. https://macquarie.warthogs.hbd.com/hoover/status/waterfall?criteria=%5Eupx-ucl-beta%24
<ddaa> No log.
<lifeless> abelli: what d you mean ?
<abelli> will i be able to use it with gforge...which actually supports svn
<lifeless> bazaar is currently compatible with Gnu Arch.
<lifeless> interoperating with svn isn't a high priority - but providing data migration tools is.
<abelli> ok thank you..
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : Welcome to the lunch-pad.
#launchpad 2005-01-11
-dmwaters(dmwaters@dmwaters-gentoo.staff.freenode)- {global notice} Hi all! that split was the scheduled outage that was listed on the news page a couple of days ago. Things appear to be looking good. Thank you for your patience, and thank you for using freenode!
#launchpad 2005-01-12
!alindeman:*! Happy new year freenodia (Just past midnight freenode standard time)!  We're celebrating in #newyear if you're interested :-)
<BradB> elmo: Are you running hoary COTD by any chance? I'd be curious to know if you see the same problem on your Powerbook as I see on mine, after upgrading to the COTD. http://nopaste.snit.ch:8001/1505.
<BradB> Caps Lock refuses to behave like Control, even though X is telling me it is.
#launchpad 2005-01-13
<elmo> bradb: heh, that's a kernel problem
[sdfsdfs(sdfsdfs@tkp-ip-nas-1-p110.telkom-ipnet.co.za)]  hi
<dilys> New Malone bug #187: "Fatal errors triggered by taxi", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/187
<lifeless> morning 
<lifeless> stub: its a pub holiday today right ?
<stub> erm... dunno. 
<stub> lifeless: yes. http://www.info.vic.gov.au/resources/publichols.htm
<stub> Back to GTA3 then :-)
<stub> (although that is victoria)
<stub> bugger me - monday before the melbourne cup isn't an official public holiday. Just an unofficial one ;)
<lifeless> yay. :)
#launchpad 2005-01-14
* Signon time  :    Wed Dec 22 09:35:00 2004
* Signoff time :    Mon Jan  3 14:10:57 2005
* Total uptime :   12d  4h 35m 57s
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Added a draft of the legal link, small updates to my script to upload po/pot files and more plural forms additions into our database (patch-1144, carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<BradB> kiko!
<kiko> BradB!
<kiko> SteveA!
<kiko> mdz!
<BradB> happy new year dude
<kiko> dudes
<kiko> totally, may 2005 be rad
<BradB> kiko: Just curious: why was baby gina born?
<BradB> i.e. Why do we want a thing that only brings in SP's?
<BradB> Maybe to ease the early stages of production usage...?
<kiko> amnesia.
<kiko> I claim amnesia.
<BradB> heh heh
<kiko> let me look at it.
* BradB is catching up on all the commits...even the ones I didn't have time to read whilst in Spain. It's amazing how many commits are like "...patch-N: Make foo work, patch-N+1: make foo *really* work this time"
<kiko> now follow up with "it's all about pagetests" and we believe it's you
<kiko> has anyone seen the sabdfl?
<BradB> it's all about dem page tests
<kiko> so silence, golden.
* lamont wonders how to tell what routines a python script is spending it's time in...
<BradB> lamont: http://docs.python.org/lib/module-profile.html
<lamont> BradB: tansk
<BradB> no prob
<lamont> BradB: heh - runs slower with profiling. :-)
<lamont> (duh)
#launchpad 2005-01-15
<mdz> hello, lunchpad folks
<mdz> how many of you are running Hoary now?
<jblack> heya spiv
<jblack> mdz: I am
<kiko> salgado, no stub.
<kiko> email, I guess
<kiko> and I'm outta here, catch you tomorrow
* kiko waves
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-39)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: tweak lints output for adhoc scripting (patch-68, robert.collins@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-40)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: refactor the inventory linting and status generation to allow separate invocation, use this to allow status to lint before doing changes, but to still show the lint output after the changes. Fixes: bug #4581 (patch-69, robert.collins@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar-debian--debian--1.1: merge in README.Debian updates - bug #4582 (patch-5, robert.collins@canonical.com)
* lamont idly wonders if bazaar 1.1 is going to beat the upstream version freeze
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar-debian--debian--1.1: whoops, its janruary, not april (patch-6)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-41)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: updating tree-version help to be inline with actual usage (new version instead of dir) (patch-70, jblack@gnuarch.org)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-42)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: use a default uid for archive transactions when required. uids are not unique to instances of baz, so this is safe. fixes: #3220 (patch-71, robert.collins@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-43)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Removed 4 commands (archive-setup|make-(category|branch|version) (patch-72, jblack@gnuarch.org)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-44)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Fixed several commands to send user to status --lint instead of tree-lint (patch-73, jblack@gnuarch.org)
<jblack> looks like the sftp stuff for the supermirror is almost done
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-45)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: fix memory leak in merge and reduce the number of warnings given. Fixes: #4756 (patch-74, robert.collins@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> Are we meant to hold general chatter on here about launchpad; or on launchpad-dev?
<lifeless> this is the public channel.
<lifeless> follow your nose.
<Kinnison> Okay
* Kinnison ponders more caffeine
<jblack> ask stevea. He'd know
<SteveA-> i vote for more caffiene
<jblack> odd that you'd say that
* Kinnison grins
<jblack> kinnison: so I guess whichever one has the most coffee in it?
* Kinnison nods and goes caffeine hunting while his desktop merges all the changes since spain
* Kinnison would like to thank the baz team. It keeps getting better :-)
<jblack> I'm glad you like it
<jordi> Kinnison: last night I dreamed that I signed all the pending keys.
<Kinnison> jordi: Heh
<jordi> Kinnison: bbut that was after you mailed me your script (which had coloured letters, and was a paper).
<Kinnison> How do you know about *that* script?! It's meant to be a secret
<jordi> Then suddenly you were sitting right next to me and told me how a tricky part worked.
<jordi> the coloured script, or the keysigning script?
<Kinnison> the coloured script on paper
<jordi> THE POWER OF DREAMS, MAN
* Kinnison gets all scared
<jordi> hehehe
* carlos wants also that script :-P
<Kinnison> My real publically available signing scripts are in a baz archive
<jordi> if it's not coloured, I don't want it. You can't have second class stuff once you've had the REAL THING in your hand.
<jordi> Kinnison: url?
<Kinnison> the baz archive is at http://arch.digital-scurf.org/ds-arch@digital-scurf.org--laptop-2004/
<Kinnison> the thing to check out is ds-arch@digital-scurf.org--laptop-2004/dists--keysigning--0
<jordi> thanks
<Kinnison> run the script in there
<Kinnison> and then follow the readme in ksp-tools
<Kinnison> I've only tested it on x86
<jordi> ok
<carlos> Kinnison: I will test it in ppc ;-)
<Kinnison> I know it will fail on ppc
<jordi> does that work with baz only? or will tla grok?
<Kinnison> carlos: if you want to provide the patch to onak to make it work then I'd be grateful
<jordi> carlos: fix it :)
<Kinnison> jordi: erm; I *think* it's a baz archive
<lifeless> jordi: why not use baz ?
<carlos> Kinnison: dude, it's just a script to sign keys!!
<jordi> I still don't have baz available in my system.
<carlos> Kinnison: what are you using?
<lifeless> jordi: what is your system ?
<jordi> carlos: it is _*the*_ script.
<Kinnison> carlos: I use portions of onak (a gpg keyserver) to provide me with a mechanism to strip unwanted sigs from the keys I sign
<jordi> lifeless: I mean, not available as in not installed :)
<Kinnison> So that when you sign the key of someone with 15 uids and 1000s of sigs; you still only send out teeny emails
<lifeless> well then, thats easy to fix.
<carlos> Kinnison: ok
<carlos> lifeless: is there any way to add a feature to baz so it fetchs a gpg key when needed to check the archive signatures?
<lifeless> carlos: edit your default cjec script.
<lifeless> gpg can do that already
<Kinnison> edit =default.check to contain '--keyserver-options auto-key-retrieve'
<Kinnison> (without the ''s)
<carlos> that's dangerous with evolution
<carlos> dangerous == takes ages to be able to read some mails
<lifeless> carlos: its dangerous everywhere.
<Kinnison> why would editing ~/.arch-params/signing/=default.check be dangerous for evolution?
<lifeless> carlos: and you just asked for baz to do the same :)
<carlos> Kinnison: oh, I thought you were talking about the global configuration file
<carlos> lifeless: but I don't add new archives too often 
<Kinnison> No, I'd have said edit .gnupg/gpg.conf if I had ;-)
<carlos> lifeless: I don't want to check all the signatures of the mails I receive by mail :-)
<carlos> Kinnison: ;-)
<lifeless> carlos: its got nothing to do with new archives.
<SteveA-> carlos: have we got schooltool / schoolbell in rosetta yet?
<lifeless> carlos: we will be overhauling the gpg stuff though.
<lifeless> default.check is just the solution for now.
<carlos> lifeless: ok
<carlos> SteveA-: not yet
<carlos> SteveA-: I'm not doing any big import (yet) until we fix the transaction problem
<SteveA-> carlos: there's a guy called David Suarez who wants to translate it into spanish
<carlos> SteveA-: we have already about 8 imports blocked in Rosetta at the moment
<SteveA-> I've forwarded you an email
<carlos> oohh, shit, I forgot it. Sorry :-(
<SteveA-> carlos: I'll be looking into that after breakfast/emailtriage
<carlos> ok
* carlos looks for the mail
<carlos> SteveA-: hmm, it's another mail
<carlos> SteveA-: I forgot the one you sent me last week
<carlos> time to answer both
<SteveA-> what did i send last week?
<SteveA-> tom hoffman is the schooltool project leader
<SteveA-> actually, he might be online (possibly).  #schooltool  th1a
<SteveA-> he'll be around later if he isn't now
<SteveA-> it would be great to get the schooltool translators involved in rosetta
<carlos> SteveA-: you sent me an email from a Brazilian guy that was interested on Rosetta
<SteveA-> oh, okay
<carlos> SteveA-: We need a way to mark the projects that are using Rosetta directly to get translations == maintainers get the translations from Rosetta directly
<carlos> we have already pmount, bazaar and synaptic
<SteveA-> carlos: i guess so.  this isn't so much to do with what translation data is available, but about the intentions of the maintainer
<carlos> right
<SteveA-> how about a mail to launchpad@
<carlos> a mail to launchpad@ and a bug to malone for the doap product
<SteveA-> lifeless: awesome!  non-star merging!  I'll look for an opportunity to try this out.
<lifeless> SteveA: note the caveat at the bottom
<SteveA> i made sure to read every word
<Kinnison> lifeless: Are you still around?
<dilys> New Malone bug #188: "Email address used to login must be available in launchpad", submitted by Guilerme Salgado
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/188
<SteveA> daf: hi.  can you move dilys to #launchpad-dev
<kiko-fud> leeeemont
<lamont_r> kiko-fud: yes?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Initial support for adding milestones to products. TODO: property security config so that only product maintainer can add milestones, integration with malone, and page testing when UI stabilizes. (patch-1145, brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<dilys> Bug 1964 resolved: Breadcrumbs don't work when virtual hosting
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1964
<ddaa> elmo: do you know how importd@galapagos is supposed to access "sftp://hoover@auckland/srv/arch.no-name-yet.com/www/apt@arch.ubuntu.com"?
<ddaa> if no, can you set up something simple, like a passphraseless ssh key?
<ddaa> thx
* ddaa goes to watch TOS
<lifeless> morning
<lifeless> Kinnison: pong
<jblack> you're up early
<lifeless> yah
<lifeless> ddaa: thats already in place
<jblack> I'm just wrapping up my report to Makr
<lifeless> ?
<Kinnison> lifeless: I had an amusing baz merge warning earlier on my laptop
<Kinnison> lifeless: Something about some missing logs
<jblack> Mark asked a handful of questions. "What's the state of the supermirror", 'what do people think?', 'how was the migration', etc.
<jblack> so I wrote up a detailed report for him and you. What we have, where we are, where we're going (literally and figuratively), how we achieve our goals from here, etc.
<lifeless> cool
<jblack> which is fun for me. 
<jblack> I get a perverted sense of happiness when I write up detailed summaries. 
<jblack> Its like coke for me
<kiko> like a coke orgy even.
<Kinnison> lifeless: How's the performance of bazaar on kernel-sized trees?
* Kinnison is getting close to wanting to keep a full uclinux tree in baz
<lifeless> Kinnison: for me, acceptable but not blazing.
* Kinnison nods
<lifeless> but some folk have it suck really badly. like REALLY badly.
<lifeless> and we're trying to track down what makes for the suckage.
<Kinnison> Cool
<lifeless> Kinnison: what version of baz was that ?
<lifeless> if it was the one before you apt-get updated.. then yes, I know, it was a bug, that warning should only rarely occur.
<Kinnison> Okay; it was a baz from before xmas
<lifeless> Kinnison: we were scanning all the history of the local tree in one hit. STUPID
<Kinnison> heh
<ddaa> lifeless: I just tested "sftp hoover@auckland/srv/arch.no-name-yet.com/www/apt@arch.ubuntu.com" on importd@galapagos, and got asked to confirm the rsa fingerprint and then got asked for a passwd.
<ddaa> Which pretty strongly suggests it is _not_ setup already.
<ddaa> elmo: okay sorry for the noise it's setup, I just do not know how to use sftp :-/
#launchpad 2005-01-16
<vinsci> hi all
<vinsci> I'm considering the possibility of using and extending Malone as a base for another application.
<vinsci> I haven't been able to find the source code though, who should I talk to about getting that?
<Kinnison> Malone's source code is not public currently as far as I understand it
<vinsci> Hence the question, who to talk to?
<Kinnison> Mark Shuttleworth I guess
<SteveA> vinsci: what's your application?
<vinsci> hi stevea, thought you might be at the top of the list :)
<vinsci> We're hoping to build a workflow/agenda system for public administrations (local governments)
<SteveA> why do you think the malone sourcecode would help with that?
<SteveA> hi vinsci.  did we meet at europython?
<vinsci> as a fairly zope x3 app, it ought to provide a good example
<vinsci> yes, we met in Gothenburg
<SteveA> are you planning to use zodb or to use a relational database?
<vinsci> officially undecided, but I don't want to spend the rest off my life writing obj/rel mappers
<SteveA> does that mean, probably zodb?
<vinsci> the flow of issues/agendas in a public administration is actually not all that far from bug tracking. The initial use would be to use it as a base for prototyping purposes and as a demo base for the financers (we're seeking public financing)
<vinsci> yes, but through zodb, we can of course use an sql storage if we like
<SteveA> i'll tell you a bit about launchpad.  i can't speak to what kind of access to the source code is available for people outside of canonical.  you'd need to talk to mark about that.  there is an intention to make the launchpad code open source at some point in the future, but exactly when or what the circumstances would be for that is totally undecided at the moment.
<SteveA> launchpad stores most of its data in a relational database.  we use sqlobject as an OR tool.  we're not particularly using the zodb.
<SteveA> also, malone is far more complex than it would be if it were just a bug tracker
<SteveA> it is meant to deal with the complexities of different packaged versions of software, and how the bugs in such things are interrelated
<SteveA> if your main task at the moment is making a mock-up application to demonstrate the ideas and get funding, i'd suggest putting something together using zope3's schemas and autogenerated forms, as a regular zope3 application
<vinsci> thanks, SteveA
<SteveA> maybe look at hiring stephan richter to work with you on building the prototype.  he's good at quickly building proofs-of-concept
<vinsci> been playing with sqlobject from a standalone py app and as far as mappers go, it seemed quite usable
<vinsci> adding him to the list ;)
#launchpad 2006-01-09
<bradb> mpt: Are you rsync'ing and then merging locally?
<mpt> yes
<lifeless> carlos: thats just the web ui
<carlos> lifeless, ok
* mpt wonders why, if he has a failure message from PQM, diffing against fresh rocketfuel now produces zero output
<lifeless> web ui up
<bradb> mpt: What diff command are you running?
<mpt> bzr diff ../rocketfuel/launchpad | less
<bradb> mpt: I wish that worked too :)
<carlos> mpt, bzr diff -r branch:../rocketfuel/launchpad|less
<bradb> bzr diff -r branch:../rocketfuel/launchpad | less
<lifeless> mpt: do bzr diff -r branch:../.... lol
<carlos> ;-)
<lifeless> the answer for janimo btw, is jan 21
<mpt> d'oh
<lifeless> erm feb 1
<mpt> whoa, "product groups" is in production
<mpt> who did that?
<mpt> thanks carlos + lifeless
<mpt> kiko, should I change them back to "Projects" until the spec is done?
<kiko> mpt, well, let's wait on that for now, I guess
<mpt> I just have a branch in which I changed them to product groups, then changed them back to projects following the discussion, so now I'll need to change them to product groups again :-)
<kiko> you trigger-happy kiwi
<kiko> okay outta here
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> see you tomorrow
<BenC> jamesh: hey, I just need some sane defaults for when the bugzilla bugs for linux get merged over to malone
<BenC> jamesh: how much control do you have over the import rules?
<jamesh> I could add some override specific to the "linux" package name
<jamesh> I could add some override specific to the "linux" package name
<BenC> ok
<BenC> the rules I need are simple
<BenC> for linux package
<jamesh> at the moment I don't think the "linux" bugs are being handled as well as they should, because there is no source or binary package called "linux"
<BenC> if bug was opened before 12-01-2004, then the fix request should only be before linux-source-2.6.12
<BenC> wait
<jamesh> so get filed against ubuntu with no source package name
<BenC> if opened before 12-10-2004 AND in needsinfo, then linux-source-2.6.12
<BenC> everything else can be against linux-source-2.6.15
<jamesh> including resolved bugs?
<BenC> resolved bugs, no
<BenC> are you merging resolved bugs?
<jamesh> we are importing all bugs in bugzilla under the "Ubuntu" product
<BenC> can you do a date range for when they were resolved?
<jamesh> I'm processing the duplicates table, so you should see the same "bug X is a duplicate of bug Y" relationships
<jamesh> not really
<BenC> anything resolved after 12-01-2004, making it resolved in linux-source-2.6.15, anything before just mark it linux-source-2.6.12
<jamesh> that info is only in the bug activity table, which I have been ignoring
<BenC> ah
<BenC> really would like them searchable by some "linux kernel" meta thing
<BenC> malone is a different paradigm though, so that doesn't really fit
<jamesh> yeah.  Ideally you'd lump bugs for all linux-source-* packages as a single category
<jamesh> although categorising them by source package works quite well in most cases
<BenC> ok, just make all the resolved bugs against linux-source-2.6.15, since I can guarantee that it was fixed by then :)
<BenC> can you do the assignee aswell?
<jamesh> assignee?
<BenC> I would like all bugs that are in assigned state to be assigned to me, and everything else (new, unconfirmed, etc) to be for the kernel team
<mpt> BenC, so would would "linux kernel" be? An aggregation of other products?
<jamesh> the assignees for the imported bugs will be the same as what's currently in bugzilla
<BenC> mpt: yeah, right now it would be linux-source-2.6.10, linux-source-2.6.12, and linux-source-2.6.15
<BenC> jamesh: no way to override that?
<mpt> BenC, are they actual products, or just Ubuntu packages?
<mpt> they look like product releases, to me
<BenC> mpt: what's a product defined as?
<jamesh> BenC: if you update it in bugzilla, then it will be imported with the rest of the data
<jamesh> BenC: you can do "change multiple bugs at once" with bugzilla to update the assignee of all the bugs at once
<BenC> jamesh: kernel team has a group entry on launchpad, so I don't know how that translates
<mpt> BenC, a product has a maintainer, has translations that are partly shared across series/releases, may be packaged in multiple distributions, etc
<BenC> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-kernel-team
<jamesh> BenC: it'll be moved over as https://staging.ubuntu.com/people/kernel-bugs <- bugs assigned to that team will cause emails to be sent to the team address
<jamesh> which is a mailing list in this case
<jamesh> BenC: if you add the kernel-bugs address as the team mail address, then it will assign the bugs to ubuntu-kernel-team
<BenC> I'm not following, what is kernel-bugs-team?
<jamesh> BenC: the import process creates people in Launchpad if they don't already exist
<jamesh> BenC: it checks for existance by matching the email addresses
<BenC> so if I assign it to the email address that is listed for ubuntu-kernel-team, then it will get assigned there?
<jamesh> since https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-kernel-team has no email address associated with it, the import process doesn't know that bugs currently assigned to kernel-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com should be assigned to ubuntu-kernel-team
<jamesh> ubuntu-kernel-team doesn't seem to have an email address at the moment
<BenC> I didn't think there were any assigned there, that's just a QA contact
<BenC> Ok, I added kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com to ubuntu-kernel-team
<jamesh> what I'm saying is this: if you set ubuntu-kernel-team's email address to kernel-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com, then all bugs that previously had that email address as a QA contact or subscriber will have ubuntu-kernel-team as a subscriber when migrated
<BenC> hmm, maybe I should just use kernel-bugs
<BenC> ok
<jamesh> otherwise a separate kernel-bugs team will be created and it will be a subscriber
<jamesh> (which might also be okay)
<mpt> jamesh, could I trouble you for the code for removesmartquotes()? :-)
<BenC> jamesh: ok thanks
<mpt> mdz!
* mdz rejoins some channels he inadvertently left due to mindless xchat keyboard shortcuts
<jamesh> mpt: I'll do up a quick impl
<mpt> thanks jamesh 
<mdz> there's nothing quite like doing a few quick successive control+Ws to delete the previous few words in a message, and having three tabs vanish instead
<mdz> BOOM
<mpt> mdz, that situation sucks, we need a better shortcut for closing tabs/windows that works everywhere
<mpt> rather than "Ctrl+W except where people might be expecting emacs combos"
<Burgundavia> mpt, the people who actually know emacs vs. the people is who know ctrl+w as close window is vanishingly small
<mdz> the irony is that ^W isn't even an emacs binding
<jamesh> ctrl+w in emacs is actually closer to ctrl+x rather than ctrl+backspace
<mdz> at least not as delete-word
<mpt> Ironically the Mac, which introduced Command+W for closing windows in the first place, avoids the problem by having Ctrl+W for delete word and *Command*+W for close window
<mpt> and Windows usually doesn't have Ctrl+W in the first place, except in MSIE, Explorer post-IE4, and (iirc) Excel
<mpt> mdz, anyway, that's not what I wanted to talk with you about ... Because I slept through the bike race, I didn't get to talk with you about Malone
<mpt> is now convenient?
<mpt> (... and Alt+F4 is horrid, because it's in the opposite direction to the angle of your thumb and fingers)
<Burgundavia> mpt, indeed
<Burgundavia> mpt, when do the lights go dark on Bugzilla
<Burgundavia> ?
<jamesh> mpt: it isn't as bad as ctrl+F4
<mpt> Burgundavia, ask jamesh :-)
<Burgundavia> jamesh, ^
<mpt> jamesh, true, what uses that?
<Burgundavia> mpt, close tab
<jamesh> Burgundavia: probably early next week
<mpt> oh boy
<mpt> and, oh boy
<Burgundavia> mpt, try it in FF
<jamesh> mpt: in MDI apps, close a subwindow.  In some tabbed MDI apps, close a tab
<mpt> screaming starts next week :-)
<jamesh> bah.  mpt left
<SteveA> morning
<lbm> isn't it possible to just deny access to malone if the product doesn't use it?
<lbm> or redirect to the bugtracker used?
<lifeless> lbm: not at the moment
<lbm> lifeless: okay
<SteveA> lbm: what's the issue?
<lbm> SteveA: i need to inform the developers about malone bugs
<lbm> SteveA: they use sourceforge's bugtracker
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> can i see one of the bugs?
<lbm> https://launchpad.net/products/gnomebaker/+bugs
<SteveA> of those, only one is filed against the product alone
<SteveA> the others are filed against gnomebaker in ubuntu
<lbm> oh, i see
<SteveA> the remaining one is https://launchpad.net/products/gnomebaker/+bug/6396
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6396: "gnomebaker doesn't start in latest dapper upload" Fix req. for: gnomebaker (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/bugs/6396
<lbm> and who should take care of these?
<SteveA> and from reading the bug, it should be filed against dapper
<SteveA> rather than upstream
<lbm> so the package maintainers in question should take care of these and forward them to the upstream bugtracker if needed?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> because if it is a bug reported in ubuntu, the user typically won't know if it is an ubuntu-specific bug, or an upstream bug
<SteveA> you have a point though, that bugs can get assigned just to the upstream product
<SteveA> and then get "lost"
<lbm> okay, are package maintainers informed automaticly?
<lbm> they do
<SteveA> packages can have a "bug contact" who is notified when that package gets a new bug
<SteveA> some maintainers use this.  others prefer to do a search for new bugs from time to time
<lbm> okay
<lbm> https://launchpad.net/products/gnomebaker/+bug/376
<SteveA> lbm: maybe you want to raise this issue on the launchpad-users list?  http://lists.canonical.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 376: "crashes during the cd burn for heavy metal music" Fix req. for: gnomebaker (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/bugs/376
<lbm> this one is funny :)
<lbm> SteveA: you can't just make a internal note?
<SteveA> i will do
<lbm> thanks!
<SteveA> but, that will be internal
<SteveA> as you raised the issue, if you want to get an answer for yourself, the best way is either to discuss on launchpad-users or to file a bug on it
<lbm> yes, i know that, but i really don't have the time to track such things
<SteveA> that's okay
<SteveA> i'll talk about the issue with the team
<lbm> great, thanks alot
<SteveA> lifeless: reviewers' meeting in 1h10 ?
<lbm> SteveA: will you make a note about product maintainers not being able to upload single po's to languages i'm not a member of?
<sivang> morning all
<lifeless> SteveA: yes
<SteveA> lifeless: did you find out what happened with the odd reverted stuff in RF ?
<lifeless> SteveA: no
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> jblack: hi, are you around?
<ddaa> Happy Easter Everyone!
<sivang> Easter already? :)
<sivang> ddaa: Bon Jour David :)
<ddaa> Hello sivang
<ddaa> just for a change
<lifeless> ddaa: hey dude!
<lifeless> reviewer meeting time
<lifeless> whos here ?
<SteveA> i am here
<BjornT> i'm here
<lifeless> agenda:
<lifeless> -------
<lifeless> next meeting
<lifeless> main queue status
<lifeless> calls for help
<lifeless> other business
<lifeless> ------
<lifeless> next meeting: jan 11th 0900 utc ok ?
<SteveA> i will be absent
<SteveA> i'll be in london at a sprint
<SteveA>  / meeting
<BjornT> i will be on leave
<SteveA> kinda thing
<lifeless> SteveA: is that the distro one ?
<SteveA> no
<lifeless> SteveA: k. irrelevant anyway ;)
<lifeless> ok, well spiv will be back - so lets schedule it for then, its a best effort thing anyway
<SteveA> you can maybe schedule it for  .br time
<SteveA> so, your morning
<SteveA> then kiko can attend
<lifeless> yah, I'll check later this week.
<lifeless> so, queue status, I assigned reviews to stevea, me, kiko today.
<lifeless> but kikos queue while small has stuff from the start of dec - bjornt, could you take kikos items ?
<lifeless> (I misread your leave flag ;)
<BjornT> lifeless: no, can't review my own branches :)
<lifeless> meh
<lifeless> are you up to review three branches ? I'll shuffle them around - give me and steve yours, and you three others ?
<SteveA> i'll review bjorn's branches in kiko's queue
<SteveA> lifeless: sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/jamesh/launchpad/bug-4120  this one needs doing soon
<SteveA> as it is a blocker for bugzilla imports
<lifeless> SteveA: thanks. I'll move them to yours for clarity. bjornt - can you review jamesh's then as its your morning now ?
<BjornT> lifeless: sure
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> ok, any calls for help ?
<BjornT> not from me
<SteveA> i'm ok
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> any 'other business' ?
<BjornT> no
<SteveA> no
<lifeless> doom then
<lifeless> ....
<lifeless> doom
<SteveA> jblack: around?
<sabdfl> hey folks
<SteveA> daf: ping
<SteveA> hi sabdfl 
<sabdfl> hey SteveA
<sabdfl> we have some performance issues, is stub on top of those?
<SteveA> what are the issues?   stub is on vacation, back tomorrow
<SteveA> i was looking into issues with translation forms in production yesterday
<daf> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> and disabled suggestions, until some of carlos' work lands in the next production rollout next week
<SteveA> daf: more bug work shortly?
<daf> certainly
<SteveA> sabdfl: we have a problem with listing people like on https://launchpad.net/people/+index
<SteveA> and desipte turning off suggestions, we're getting timeouts on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+source/evolution/+pots/evolution-2.4/it/+translate
<SteveA> and similar pages, although not as much as previously
<SteveA> yesterday's error log analysis is here: https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~stevea/analysis-tue.txt
<jordi> I was using lp for a few hours last night, and didn't get any. It did feel a bit slow though.
<SteveA> the issue with person pages might be the foaf karma cache updater
<SteveA> yeah
<SteveA> it was the karma cache updater
<SteveA> i'm going to disable it until stu gets back
<carlos> SteveA, I'm working on https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/6410 because it's blocking the .pot imports when I'm done I will resume my work on the suggestions fixes
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6410: "New translation import queue is not able to edit .pot imports" Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Major, Assigned to: Carlos Perell Marn, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/bugs/6410
<carlos> jordi, that means that the new .pot imports will not work, only the ones that were already imported
<SteveA> carlos: ok.  please let me know if it looks like the suggestions fixes are going to miss the rollout next week.
<jordi> carlos: workaround?
<jordi> carlos: can I still use the traditional import method?
<carlos> SteveA, my timeline is tonight to have all them fixed. I will mail you tonight with the status of it
<carlos> jordi, no
<SteveA> thanks carlos
<SteveA> tell me if there are any things you need help with
<carlos> SteveA, sure, thanks
<jordi> carlos: damn. I thought we agreed in Montreal to keep it working at least for some time
<carlos> jordi, ?
<carlos> jordi, I don't remember that. Could you remind me a bit?
<carlos> I don't think both procedures are compatible
<jordi> I thought we said we'd keep my old +addpotemplate method along the new thing
<jordi> nod
<carlos> +addpotemplate thing is there
<carlos> but the issue is not with that, the problem is with moving things outside the import queue
<carlos> to be imported
<jordi> I know. But stuff goes to the queue, and I need to do each file one by one, right?
<carlos> jordi, only the first time
<carlos> jordi, next time will be done automatically
<carlos> the problem is that the .pot edition is not working, I found a bug 
<carlos> I'm fixing it + adding some missing tests
<jordi> doing it one by one is terribly bad, if I import something with mnay translations for the first time it can take like 40 minutes... and is very error prone --> selecting the domain and language by hand, etc.
<jordi> ok
<jordi> but we need to look at the "performance" hit. I think it's a lot harder now, if I'm not doing anything wrong.
<SteveA> hey everyone, karma updates are turned off until stu returns and works out why they're causing problems.  this means that karma will still accumulate, but this won't be reflected in the statistics for a few days.
<ddaa> lifeless: ping
<carlos> jordi, ok. Please, could you talk with mpt about a way to improve the UI ?
<jordi> carlos: first I need to find out if what I'm doing to import stuff is what you thought it'd be.
<SteveA> jamesh: hello
<jordi> carlos: it'd help if lp could pre-fill a few things based on file name.
<SteveA> jamesh: what do you think about making the highlighting of "bug xxx" in bug text in launchpad be struck through if the bug is fixed or rejected?
<jordi> carlos: ie, prefill me the Language box with French if the file is fr.po
<SteveA> and what does anyone else think about that...
* SteveA will file a bug if it's a good plan
<jordi> carlos: or if the files come from a tarball with a "gobby.pot", pre-assign that domain to the files.
<jordi> carlos: how hard would that be?
<carlos> jordi, well, those are special fields and I'm not sure If we have support to prefill them
<carlos> but it makes sense, yes
<jordi> carlos: nod. I don't know... before I just got a tarball and voil, everything was in place.
<jordi> even if it was 150 files
<jordi> now I'd have  to do those 150 files one by one.
<carlos> jordi, but rejecting the files that are not 'language-code.po
<BjornT> SteveA: i would interpret a struck through bug as invalid, thus for rejected it would make sense, but i don't see why fixed bugs should be struck through.
<carlos> jordi, or creating the it_IT POFile instead of just 'it'
<jordi> sure
<carlos> that's why we need a manual review, to prevent those
<carlos> I know it's not ideal
<carlos> but it's the first step
<jordi> I had to cleanup the tar.gz I uploaded, but once I had cleaned it, it was fast
<jordi> ok
<jordi> we'll talk abouit this on Monday
<carlos> ok
<carlos> see you later
<jordi> are you leaving?
<carlos> for 30 minutes
<carlos> or so
<carlos> jordi, do you need anything from me now?
<jordi> no
<carlos> ok
<carlos> see you
<SteveA> BjornT: i think bugzilla does it this way, or does somethign like this
<jamesh> SteveA: sounds like a good idea (re. strike-through for closed bugs)
<jamesh> SteveA: what do we do if a bug has two tasks, one open and one closed?
<SteveA> that's an interesting question.
<SteveA> the answer is in two parts
<SteveA> 1. most don't
<SteveA> 2. there are various places where it would be good to show some kind of overall status for a bug, considering all its tasks
<SteveA> bjorn and brad and i have talked about point 2 at various times
<SteveA> this may related to who you are; if you're involved in ubuntu, you care about the ubuntu task, not the upstream, most often
<SteveA> so, a person might have some prefered projects / products / distros
<jamesh> if you are viewing a bug filed against "product foo", and the referenced bug has a task against "product foo", I guess you'd be most interested in the status of that task too
<SteveA> that's true too
<SteveA> but, for striking through
<jamesh> although I'm not sure you'd be able to easily get that info from fmt:text-to-html
<SteveA> it is better to err on the side of leaving it unadorned
<SteveA> so, only strike through when it is unambiguously closed
<SteveA> but, i think this needs input from mpt
<SteveA> thanks for writing the error reporting script.  it helped me a lot to see the performance problem today
<ddaa> jamesh:  thanks for fixing the aranha bug
<cprov> morning guys
<ddaa> morning cprov
<matsubara> good morning!
<cprov> ddaa: hey david !
<mdke> is there any standard method of announcing in advance when the auth server is going down?
<mdke> it's quite inconvenient to find suddenly that the wiki loses write access
<daf> carlos: hi
<daf> carlos: bug 2173
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2173: "Generating a language pack fails assertion in export_rows:327" Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/bugs/2173
<daf> carlos: do you think that removing the Last-Translator field when we don't know who it is would be an acceptable solution?
<mdke> i can log into launchpad.net, but the Ubuntu wiki has no authentication, is this intentional?
<sivang> mdke: probably some maintainance for the AuthServer or something :)
<mdke> weird that it works ok on launchpad tho
<carlos> daf, No, I think that we should allow teams to be there
<daf> just without email addresses?
<daf> I've just noticed that msgfmt isn't happy if there is no Last-Translator field
<carlos> daf, well, teams can have an email address
<daf> mm, but they don't have to, I think
<carlos> but Last-Translator should work without it, just the name
<daf> perhaps, instead of using Rosetta Admins when we don't know who the translator was
<daf> we could set it to "FULL NAME <EMAIL@ADDRESS>"
<carlos> daf, well, the data model needs to know who did the translation
<carlos> daf, so the export does not know if we know or not the translator that did the translation
<carlos> is on the import part when we set it
<daf> hmm
* carlos -> lunch
<daf> SteveA: bug 6422
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6422: "product translation page sometimes doesn't show table in some cases" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/bugs/6422
* cprov -> lunch
<jblack> stevea: you were looking for me?
<ddaa> hey james
<SteveA> jblack: yes.  i went through the rocketfuel docs, and i have a bunch of questions.  it may be easier for us to talk about it and see where i'm confused, 
<jblack> Sure, here, private msg? 
<jblack> And how many questions? I'm hungry, and I need coffee. :)
<SteveA> i was thinking voice, but i'm about to get some lunch
<ddaa> jblack: I'd like to voice chat with you later today.
<jblack> ddaa: Sure
<jblack> Lets all eat.
<jblack> That'll give you guys a chance to relax for a moment, and to pump me up with carbs and coffee.
* ddaa digs himself out of the mail backlog and try to find a voip client
<jblack> I'll be back in ~ an hour
<sivang> jblack: bon appetite
<ddaa> jblack: what voice client do you use (using ibook here, so I'm not sure skype is going to work).
<jblack> I'm using skype, but I can call a landline. 
<jblack> The numbery ou gave me last time was not a landline. It was billed as a mobile
<ddaa> Well... it's technically not a GSM
<ddaa> but it's definitely a not-quite-standard line...
<jblack> That was ok, but instead of 3 cents a minute, it cost 21 cents a minute. Worth it still, but.. :) 
<jblack> I have gnome-phone setup as well. I believe thats h323
<ddaa> gnomemeeting you mean?
<jblack> yeah.
* jblack food
* ddaa coffee
<ddaa> jblack: bah, just realised that my iBook does not have an external audio in...
<SteveA> can't you just talk to it?
<SteveA> brad did that with his powerbook
<LarstiQ> the powerbooks do have audio in
<LarstiQ> not sure if the ibooks have microphones
<ddaa> LarstiQ: it does have built-in mic
<ddaa> but not audio in...
<SteveA> so you just need some clippers and solder...
<LarstiQ> ddaa: you can talk to the built-in mic?
* ddaa uses clippers and solders on SteveA soft parts.
<LarstiQ> at the 22c3, some people almost made contact with their laptop when speaking during a talk
<bradb> ddaa: the built-in mic should be amazingly good
<ddaa> LarstiQ: probably, but I'm unwilling to remove my lappy from the it's cocoon of expensive desktop peripherals.
* LarstiQ grins
<jblack> ddaa, stevea: Back.
<jblack> Fed and coffeed
<LarstiQ> Coffed
<SteveA> jblack: my food is still on its way.  the pasta has another 5 minutes
<jblack> Ok. Take your time.
<jblack> Thats more coffee for me
<jblack> I'll talk to ddaa first
<ddaa> jblack call my adsl phone (the pseudo landline) or let's have a private chat
<jblack> Ok. calling pink panther
<jblack> ddaa: for example, mdz:  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/00/00/02/22
<jblack> Try bzr branch on that
<jblack> thats not a good exfample, as mdz's branch isn't good
<jblack> Except I seem to be having a problem.
<LarstiQ> it's giving met NotBranchError
<jblack> Yeah, me too.
<jblack> Ahh. Here's one that works: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/00/00/02/24
<SteveA> jblack, daf: i want to fit in a visit to the gym between now and a meeting i have at 1800 UTC.  So, I want to leave in 45 minutes.
<SteveA> jblack: please ping me when you're done with ddaa
<jblack> I'm done
<SteveA> oh, cool
<jblack> stevea: ping
<jblack> =)
<ddaa> jblack: right I can do a checkout from outside the DC. Now I need the URL to use from within the DC. Say, chinstrap, for example.
<jblack> ddaa: As far as I know, that _is_ the url to use.
<jblack> I'll talk with rob about it
<ddaa> bazaar.launchpad.net does not seem to be routable from chinstrap
<kiko> hello there
<ddaa> jblack: ha, found it. The bzrsyncd host is gandwana
<ddaa> that's the place from which I need to use the id-based urls.
<ddaa> jblack: thanks, it works!!!
<ddaa> SteveA: you can have jblack all for yourself now.
<ddaa> SteveA: thank you for the advance notice about the bzr/launchpad sprint in march.
<ddaa> If I get to vote, I'd pick UK as a location.
<LarstiQ> is the /00/00/02/24 scheme final?
<ddaa> that's just an internal thing
<ddaa> you absolutely do not need to know about it
<ddaa> ideally, it should not even be public
<LarstiQ> can I reference ~lifeless/bzr/integration later on?
<ddaa> LarstiQ: yes he ~user/product/branch is what to use.
<ddaa> and it's working now
<LarstiQ> great
<ddaa> except the web UI is still seriously lacking in advertising it
<ddaa> one of the things I should fix once I get around to (hopefully before march)
<LarstiQ> hmm, should http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lifeless/pqm/trunk work then?
<mdz> jblack: what's wrong with my branch?
<mdz> I haven't been able to get LP to scan any of my bzr data
<ddaa> mdz: sure, the branch scanning thingy is not running yet
<ddaa> and there's no error reporting either...
<LarstiQ> I thought it was?
<ddaa> LarstiQ: what's working is the branch mirroring thingy.
<ddaa> LarstiQ: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lifeless/pqm/trunk _should_ work.
<ddaa> sorry for the delay guys, but deploying all the moving parts has been a coordination nightmare... we're seeing the end of tunnel now.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: It isn't looking like a branch to me
<ddaa> does not work for me either
<LarstiQ> ddaa: thanks for the effort, things just start working without me looking, that's nice
<ddaa> When I'm through my email I'll know whether there are error reports I can check. But I do not know yet. If they are missing I'll nag jblack.
<ddaa> when talking with lifeless before my vacation I discovered that a whole error handling system was thought of, but right now we are still in "get it to work, damnit!" mode.
<LarstiQ> heh
<jblack> Don't nag me.
* bradb & # lunch
<sabdfl> SteveA: chatting to tom@uue.org
<sabdfl> do you want me to create zubuntu in LP?
<sabdfl> Keybuk: quick Planet question
<Keybuk> sure
<Keybuk> shoot
<sabdfl> what do i need to generate a Planet config?
<sabdfl> user blog rss feed url's?
<sabdfl> user gotchie url/
<sabdfl> 's?
<Keybuk> URL to their rss/atom/etc. feed
<sabdfl> name?
<Keybuk> Real Name to put alongside them
<sabdfl> anything else?
<Keybuk> URL for hackergotchi
<Keybuk> nope, that's it
<Keybuk> unless Jeff has added anything else recently, but I don't think he has
<Keybuk> it looks basically like
<Keybuk> [rss feed url] 
<Keybuk> name = Real Name
<Keybuk> face = hackergotchi url
<Keybuk> \n
<sabdfl> nice
<kiko> sabdfl, do you need a new distribution created?
<sabdfl> for a given blog, do you always want to store BOTH a direct URL to the blog AND an RSS feed url?
<sabdfl> kiko: i can do it
<kiko> okay
<Keybuk> Planet gets the "url to the blog" from the RSS feed itself
<kiko> sabdfl, is there anything else that needs doing apart from adding the distribution? I mean, the main use will be allowing bugs to be associated with it, at the moment, right?
<Keybuk> in lp though, you may want that as a pretty field for the people pages
<sabdfl> https://launchpad.net/distros/zubuntu/
<sabdfl> Keybuk: do all blogs have RSS feeds?
<Keybuk> not always
<Keybuk> though it's very common now
<sabdfl> ok, so we should allow the user to give one, or both, at their option
<Keybuk> yeah
<Keybuk> also you may want to find a better term than "RSS feed" as Atom is just as valid (and better)
<Keybuk> though I don't know what, I still call them RSS feeds <g>
<sivang> sabdfl: wow :)
<sivang> ubuntu on the zseries...
<tuhl> how is it possible to add people to a distro?
<kiko> tuhl, people aren't directly associated to distros -- rather, to teams.
<tuhl> ok
<tuhl> how can I add the team zseries to Zubuntu
<tuhl> I don't have the necessary permissions
<kiko> I wonder if what you would like to do is assign Zubuntu to the zseries team.
<ddaa> jblack: where can I find the logs for the bzr mirroring script?
<ddaa> actually, _scripts_
<tuhl> ok this way round
<jblack> You want the supermirror scripts? 
<ddaa> jblack: yes
<jblack> They're in two secure locations. My laptop and vostok.
<ddaa> so I can diagnose thinks like "~lifeless/pqm/trunk is broken".
<jblack> Do you need a fire-and-forget copy, or continual access? 
<ddaa> Is there a reason why they are not sent to launchpad-error-reports like all the other cronjob logs?
<jblack> it sounds like you're talking about logs agian
<ddaa> I need continual access. So far is the only error reporting system we have.
<ddaa> I never talked about something else.
<kiko> wow, the page https://launchpad.net/distros/zubuntu/+members is really confusing.
<jblack> Ok. There are no logs
<tuhl> kiko: I dont find a menu item to do that
<ddaa> jblack: how are errors reported?
<jblack> At this moment, they're not
<kiko> tuhl, let me figure out how this works.
<ddaa> jblack: you do get errors messages, don't you?
<jblack> No, I don't.
<ddaa> jblack: you mean the mirror script produces _no_ output whatsoever?
<kiko> tuhl, better?
* jblack tries to figure out how to say this in clearer terms.
<jblack> The stage-1 supermirror has no clue what happens to branches it tries to mirror. There's no logs. No emails, no xml-rpc. If it fails, it doesn't know
<ddaa> I have trouble fathoming a piece of software that does not know it's failing...
<jblack> For a supermirror, failing to mirror a branch isn't a failure
<ddaa> I mean, exceptions are about knowing something broke...
<jblack> Thats rather the point. If a branch fails to mirror, it doesn't necessarily mean that the supermirror is broken. it can mean the branch is broken.
<jblack> it almost always means the branch is broken.
<LarstiQ> don't you want to know that?
<jblack> Yes, we want to know.
<ddaa> Then, how do you diagnose things like "I can checkout pqm truck from the source url, but not from the SM"?
<jblack> Right now, you can't.
<LarstiQ> jblack: but you should, ideally?
<jblack> larsiq: of course.
<LarstiQ> ok
<jblack> We're trying out a new stages development process.
<jblack> we broke this down into several parts. Different requiements exist at different parts.
<ddaa> jblack: I'd really like to have some sort, any sort, of monitoring facility.
<jblack> To complete a stage, you must implement that particular stage as quickly as possible. Other functionality (such as logging) is saved for later stages.
<LarstiQ> jblack: I'm just surprised
<jblack> result reporting is a stage-2 item.
<jblack> The implemented supermirror is at stage-1
<LarstiQ> jblack: logging looks like fairly basic for debugging?
<ddaa> jblack: can you come up with something _really_ crude soon?
<jblack> Yeah, I can have something really crude soon.
<jblack> I've got work for it here.
<LarstiQ> of course, I'm not aware of the complexity involved
<daq4th> tuhl: looks better now
<jblack> I think you guys are disconnected about what's going on here. reporting and logging is important, and _will_ happen
<jblack> However, the lowest hanging fruit was "make it work". Now, we can cope with "make it work right"
<ddaa> LarstiQ: before christmast, we've spent like a month pinging one another to coordinate the deployement and final fixes. It's quite complex. Many moving parts and crossed responsibility boundaries.
<ddaa> jblack: well... I consider "tell me when it does not work" to be quite closely related to "make it work"...
<ddaa> but I see how it makes sense.
<jblack> There's a _full_ set of test cases.
<jblack> Right now though, the call to _mirror passes on exceptions.
<jblack> That just needs to change to catching known exceptions and printing a warning on stderr.
<jblack> That will cause cron to mail. 
<ddaa> on a hourly basis, right?
<jblack> right now its hourly, at 10 minutes past the hour
<ddaa> one mail per hours with a complete report for all failures on that run fits my expectation for a crude solution.
<jblack> Ok.
<ddaa> It's gross. But it's better than nothing.
* jblack gets offended
<ddaa> No, seriously.
<ddaa> It's exactly whan I meant when I said "something crude".
<jblack> if you want to speed this along, give me a list of exceptions that mirror can throw that you're interested in me catching and reporting.
<ddaa> Right now, all of them.
<LarstiQ> jblack: aye, I can see it making sense, and I am disconnected
<jblack> In order to work in the test framework, they need to be caught individually and complained about.
<jblack> I'm _not_ going to make a promise to do all umpteen of them in a "soon" timeframe.
* ddaa invokes a bare except clause.
<ddaa> It's going to be needed _anyway_.
<jblack> Would it be enough to know that there _was_ an error? 
<jblack> and I not report what? 
<ddaa> You can handle all the "bad url" and "bad service" by specific excepts, but sooner or later we're going to get corrupt data or bzr bugs.
<jblack> We already have all of those
<jblack> Today.
<jblack> somewhere around 1-2 to  3/4 of the branches you're feeding me are broken in a varieety of ways.
<ddaa> So, I'd start by a bare except that says which branch it's about, and which url, and which branch in the SM filesystem, and then start building smarter things for expected failures.
<jblack> non existant, timeouts, ancient formats, missing revisions.. 
<jblack> thats just the ones I've noticed.
<ddaa> jblack: users are feeding you branches, not I. Don't shoot the messenger.
<jblack> I'm not shooting you.
<jblack> I'm letting you know whats out there.
<jblack> Here's a bit of a problem that I have with this part of the code.
<jblack> I'm using TDD for this. Which means "no test, no new code"
<jblack> I find it difficult to emulate the various problems that are seen in The Wild.
<ddaa> Yeah, you can go only this far.
<jblack> No test, no code, no code, no specific catch, no specific catch, general error
<ddaa> * only so far
<Mez> I cant approve members for a team aTM
<ddaa> jblack: I'm happy to start with error overflow.
<jblack> meaning?
<ddaa> general error with backtrace and jeff's mum journal on any error.
<kiko> tuhl?
<jblack> I don't know if thats possible.
<LarstiQ> jblack: how hard is it to find out what goes wrong with https://launchpad.net/people/lifeless/+branch/bzr/integration ?
<jblack> A single backtrace on a single bad branch kills the whole supermirror.
<ddaa> hu?
<LarstiQ> jblack: controlled backtrace, not an uncaught exception?
<jblack> Oh, I don't know how to do that
* ddaa looks it up
<LarstiQ> import traceback; traceback.print_tb() ?
<LarstiQ> jblack: http://docs.python.org/lib/module-traceback.html
<jblack> I have no problem with doing that, though the output will be quite long
<jblack> Like I said. most branches fail
<jblack> Ok. I understand what you need. 
<jblack> I need some food and a nap and I'll get right on it. K?
<ddaa> It's not in such a hurry.
<jblack> shew
<ddaa> When I said "soon" I mean "within a week or so".
<jblack> Oh, ok. thats no problem at all.
<jblack> With all the people chasing me these days, I'm begging for a network outage just so I can do some work.
<ddaa> I think that's normal
* LarstiQ disconnects the internet
<ddaa> everybody is going back from vacation and resyncing.
<jblack> Yup
<jblack> I should try a new approach?
<jblack> No senor. Yo no hablo no ingles. 
<jblack> Ok. food
<ddaa> jblack: sys.excepthook(*sys.exc_info())
<ddaa> that should print the current exception exactly like it would appear if it was not caught.
<jblack> can you drop that off in email for me? 
<jblack> please?
<ddaa> Okay, I'll drop you a mail my with wishes for tasteless error pr0n.
<ddaa> Tasteful comes later :)
<LarstiQ> hehe
<jblack> Like I just told two other people... :) 
<jblack> "Yeah, I understand that you really need this. I'm workin<snap> I drive daisy to head. Eat blue tables"
<ddaa> jblack: what about a vacation?
<jblack> I'll be so insane, that I could move in with Tom Lord.
<jblack> Nah. I don't need a vacation. I just need to get through everyone coming back
<ddaa> I say you need a vacation. You look worn out.
<jblack> Heh. I'm fine. 
<ddaa> okay
<tuhl> kiko: yes
<kiko> tuhl, look good?
<tuhl> kiko: we can't add mile stones
<kiko> tuhl, can you point me to a URL?
<tuhl> kiko: https://launchpad.net/distros/zubuntu/+addmilestone
<tuhl> Oliver and me should have maximum rights
<tuhl> Oliver (daq4th) 
<kiko> tuhl, /neither/ of you can add milestones?
<tuhl> daq4th: can you add one?
<kiko> tuhl, at least the user thomas-uhl should be able to
<tuhl> kiko: sorry I get          Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page
<kiko> that's remarkable. and you're logged in as thomas-uhl?
<tuhl> yes of course
* kiko thinks that's a bug
<kiko> I can add milestones for you if you file a bug for me
<kiko> you should be able to add them, given you own the distribution in question
<bradb> To add a milestone to a distro, you need launchpad.Edit permission to edit the distro.
<bradb> Reading security.py, it looks like our policy says that only admins have launchpad.Edit permission on distros.
<tuhl> bradb: I don't have these (yet)
<kiko> thanks bradb 
<kiko> it's a bug
<bradb> tuhl: Can you file a quick bug report about this so that we remember to look at it later?
<bradb> tuhl: http://launchpad.net/products/malone/+filebug
<kiko> bradb, it's not a malone bug.
<bradb> tuhl: or http://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+filebug then ;)
<tuhl> Done: Bug #6430
<bradb> tuhl: Thanks for the bringing the problem to our attention. We need more users like you. ;)
<kiko> thanks
<daq4th> bradb: you want one for "https://launchpad.net/distros/zubuntu/+builds" as well?
<bradb> daq4th: Yes please! :)
<el-singerl> hi, how long will suggestions be disabled ?
<el-singerl> does somebody know ?`
<SteveA> el-singerl: they should be back with the next production update, which will be early next week
<SteveA> they were disabled because many translation pages just weren't loading at all
<el-singerl> yes, the site is a bit lagging
<SteveA> kiko: i just disabled the update stats cron script too, in case that helps.  stu can look into it tomorrow
<kiko> thanks.
<kiko> SteveA, GO TO BED
<popenorbert> Wow, I made it!  I havn't been on IRC in years ... thought I'd forgotton everything :)
<mdke> welcome back popenorbert 
<kiko> hey
<kiko> does anyone know why we got a number of duplicated messages from PQM the last month, some dating a couple of days apart? bradb, BjornT?
<popenorbert> Just downloaded Ubuntu and wanted to make sure I could get in here ... Have a great day.
<kiko> thanks
<bradb> kiko: Nope, that was a mystery to me too.
<kiko> bradb, okay, I found out what it is, see message from rob to launchpad list on december 20th
<kiko> bradb, can you tell me what's on your plate this week?
<bradb> kiko: BugStatusChangesAsComments, improving the error handling on that form along the way. Probably fix some random bugs while waiting fot that review.
<kiko> the name of that spec seems to suggest the wrong idea, doesn't it?
<bradb> kiko: It's about bringing status changes into the bug comments, so it's not too far off.
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
* LarstiQ coughs
<LarstiQ> hello mpt
<mpt> carlos, ping
<carlos> mpt, pong
<bradb> Hey mpt. Heads up: I'm editing bugtask-edit.pt, including making the layout not look stoopid.
<mpt> bradb, great
<mpt> carlos, would you be able to reply to Abel Cheung's message of December 21st?
<mpt> (in rosetta-users@)
<mpt> it looks like it might be a bug in Rosetta
<carlos> mpt, is jordi's job that kind of mails, I suppose he missed it... Anyway, we have a bug report about not listing the completely untranslated templates. I will reply now
<mpt> ah!
<mpt> carlos, no worries, I've found the bug so I can do it if you like
<carlos> mpt, that would be good, I'm a bit busy atm...
<carlos> mpt, thanks
<mpt> bradb, ping
<bradb> mpt: pong
<mpt> bradb, about BugStatusChangesAsComments
<mpt> will changes to the Keywords field be presented the same way as changes to, say, the Description field?
<mpt> oh, sorry, you're calling it Comment on Change
* mpt thought making it Keywords was discussed elsewhere
<bradb> mpt: SimpleBugKeywords is a different thing.
<mpt> I think comments on changes should be discouraged
<mpt> e.g. if you're just assigning a bug to someone, you shouldn't clutter the bug report with "assigning this to X"
<mpt> because the inline history already shows that
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> see you tomorrow
<mpt> night carlos
<bradb> It's painful not being able to explain one's change, and has even scorned jbailey from *ever* filing bugs for a certain project again.
<mpt> would that certain project start with L?
<bradb> mpt: One would hope that you're not adding a change comment when assigning to bug to someone ;)
<bradb> mpt: No.
<bradb> s/to bug to/a bug to/
<mpt> bradb, well, it's a Bugzillaism -- Bugzilla has never shown inline history, and that was hacked around by *forcing* people to add a comment for some changes, so people ended up making comments like "." or "/"
<mpt> or "asdf"
<mpt> sorry, I'm rambling
<mpt> but if it's Comment on Change, it shouldn't be a field that retains its contents, just like the "Add a comment" field in the main bug report page doesn't contain the last comment by default
<mpt> it should be empty
<bradb> mpt: In my implementation, it is empty.
<mpt> ok, cool
<bradb> No plan ever survives contact with the real world; that spec is already in need of updating to match what I've done.
<mpt> ugh, "Add comment to this bug" is broken
<bradb> mpt: My guess is that jamesh broke it.
<mpt> yes
<mpt> now 2 clicks + 1 drag instead of 1 click
<mpt> mdz, ping
<sabdfl> mpt: did you see my comments on the retargeting specs bug?
<kiko-afk> sabdfl, mdz's email there is not far from hilarious 
<mpt> sabdfl, not yet, looking
<mpt> sabdfl, do you have the number handy? I don't seem to have any bugmail from you
<sabdfl> mpt: 3426
<mpt> Happy New Year, btw :-)
<mpt> thanks
<sabdfl> to you too, and thanks for the christmas card!
<sabdfl> that functionality has been there since the middle of UBZ
<mpt> ok, it was Celso who reported the bug
<mpt> I haven't paid much attention to the spec admin interface, so I didn't know
<mpt> but, holy crap, that's a long menu
<mpt> He reported the bug well before UBZ, too, so it was quite valid at the time :-)
* bradb heads off, later all
<mdz> mpt: pong
<mpt> mdz, got time to talk about Malone for a few minutes?
<kiko-zzz> that's enough!
<mpt> uh oh, kiko-zzz's talking in his sleep again
<mdz> mpt: ok
<mpt> mdz, how much have you used debbugs? (I can't tell from the debbugs search function)
<mdz> mpt: lots
<mdz> (there's a search function in debbugs?)
<mpt> mdz, ok, so ... Has the fact that debbugs has only Severity and not Priority ever bothered you?
<mdz> only?
<mpt> (http://www.debian.org/Bugs/ ... doesn't allow searching for substrings, hence "mdz" returns 0 matches)
<mdz> no, it hasn't
#launchpad 2006-01-10
<mdz> though it would be useful in some instances
<mpt> mdz, do you use it in bugzilla?
<mdz> occasionally
<mdz> as a secondary sort key for severity
<mdz> e.g., to prioritize among bugs of the same severity
<mpt> ok, so is a bug with major severity that's P4 more important than a bug with normal severity that's P1?
<mdz> yes
<mpt> That makes priority by itself pretty useless for searching, I guess
<mpt> so priority is useful only as a secondary sort after the primary sort of severity
<mdz> I don't think I've ever searched by priority, no
<mdz> well, that's how I use it
<mdz> I don't know what bugzilla.mozilla.org or others do
<mpt> So would dumping severity work if there was an increased number of priority values available?
<mpt> e.g. 10 instead of 5
<mpt> or would even that be unnecessary?
<mdz> severity generally has a useful definition
<mdz> whereas priority is just an ordered sequence
<mdz> so it's better to have severity and not priority, than the reverse
<mdz> severity has an implicit priority because, in general, more severe bugs are more important to fix
<mdz> to my mind anyway
<mpt> yes
<mdz> I think that 10 severities is too many to choose from
<mpt> agreed
<mpt> I'm (a) wanting Malone to be as simple as possible (and yeah, I know it's horribly complicated elsewhere, but every bit helps)
<mpt> and (b) wanting to avoid bunfights over what a bug's severity should be, as happens occasionally in Bugzilla, and even in Malone's bug 1
<sabdfl> the idea was that priority is what the assignee plans
<mdz> malone currently has severity and not priority, right?
<sabdfl> severity is what Management Think
<mdz> like debbugs and unlike bugzilla
<sabdfl> mdz: Malone has both
<mdz> sabdfl: to me, severity is inherent in the nature of the bug
<mpt> Malone currently has both, like Bugzilla
<mpt> and unlike debbugs and plone collector and jira and fogbuz
<sabdfl> mdz: fair enough, but the same bug affects different users differently
<mdz> sabdfl: while priority is subjective and may change depending on circumstances
<sabdfl> sort order, to a certain extent, should depend on whether or not you are looking at your bugs
<sabdfl> i want to see *my* priority bugs first
<sabdfl> and then in severity order
<mdz> I see. the priority is not visible in the summary table, but is on the bug task page
<sabdfl> so things I've said are high priority, and within that in severity order, would be my order
<sabdfl> but i would be ok if we dropped priority altogether
<mdz> are you suggesting that a bug should have multiple priorities?
<mdz> me too (dropped priority)
<sabdfl> and allowed admin and assignee to fight over one knob, so to speak
<mdz> I like the idea of being able to bump a priority of a bug without lying about its severity
<mdz> but in practice, I don't think it really works today in bugzilla
<mdz> and it's not clear to me how it would work in malone
<mpt> ok
<mdz> if priority were to trump severity, then I'd say that severity would no longer be useful
<mdz> it would become informational, and informationally it isn't very interesting
<mdz> rather than a sortish thing
<mpt> would renaming severity to "Importance" mean you weren't lying if you raised it?
<mpt> Plone Collector calls it Importance
<sabdfl> mpt: as long as the reporter cannot arbitrarily change this, i don't mind
<sabdfl> one knob is better, unless we can really justify the second
<mpt> right, neither severity nor priority are on the bug reporting form currently anyway
<sabdfl> i would be happy to hide priority for now, and resurrect it when we have a strong idea of what would change with it
<mpt> ok, great
<mpt> thanks for your time mdz
<sabdfl> mpt: they should be able to change it after reporting it, unless they assign it to themselves
<mpt> yes, we can leave it wiki-mode just as we do with the rest of the bug fields
<mpt> and restrict that later only if it's really necessary
<sabdfl> mpt, you are welcome to my time too. and your salary.
<mpt> heh
<mpt> thanks
<mdz> mpt: and indeed they shouldn't be on the bug reporting form, except perhaps for users with established clue
<mdz> users in general have funny ideas about severity/priority/importance of their own bugs
<mdz> in fact I don't like the idea of them being able to change them later, either
<mpt> yes, cognitive biases
<mpt> (a) getting emotional about losing data/time, (b) over-estimating the bug's prevalence because of their personal experience, and (c) the CC list for the bug becomes a mini-mailing-list of people reinforcing each other's senses of the bug's importance
<jblack> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> pong
<jblack> You asked me to get ahold of you?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> the  +branches/xxxxxxxx url - we tested those
<lifeless> there should be no need for you to change *anything*
<lifeless> why do you think there is such a need ?
<jblack> No changes made.
<jblack> I see two rewrite rules
<jblack>   RewriteRule ^/(~[^/] +/[^/] +/[^/] +)/(.*) /${branch-list:$1}/$2 [L] 
<jblack>   RewriteRule ^/\+branches/([[:xdigit:] ] {2})([[:xdigit:] ] {2})([[:xdigit:] ] {2})([[:xdigit:] ] {2})/(.*) /$1/$2/$3/$4/$5
<lifeless> right, the second handles +branches/xxxxxxxx
<jblack> Oh! Silly me
<lifeless> which is for the launchpad branch scanner to use.
<jblack> I read it wrong
<lifeless> np. might like to add a comment inyour config there, to help ;)
<jblack> Good idea
<mpt> @#$%! Launchpad logging me out
<sabdfl> mpt: it's saying "time to get outside and get some fresh air" ;-)
<mpt> I just came back from lunch, I don't need another break that quickly :-)
<sabdfl> mpt: ah, are you home? summer in nz must be awesome. looking forward to lca.
<ti83smaster> yo
<ti83smaster> whats up
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  add custom rules for mapping the package name "linux" in bugzilla import (r2952: James Henstridge)
<fabbione> guys is it known that the editing of team members is all broken?
<fabbione> (urls are messed up)
<SteveA> what's up fabbione ?  can you show me an example?
<fabbione> SteveA: sure..
<fabbione> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-server/+members/
<fabbione> start from there
<SteveA> ok
<fabbione> click edit on one of the user awaiting approval
<fabbione> that page is still ok
<SteveA> k
<fabbione> approve or decline will push you to a 404
<fabbione> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-server/+member/sivan/+members
<fabbione> note that it should have removed +memeber/sivan and add +memebers/ to get back to the correct page
<fabbione> The reference for this error is OOPS-B195. Please include it in any related bug report or
<SteveA> for sivan, should i approve or decline?
<fabbione> i just approved 
<SteveA> maybe i'll try on staging...
<fabbione> we can do the next one
<fabbione> no problem
<fabbione> just a sec..
<fabbione> TomShwaller
<SteveA> it's okay.  i'm doing it on staging.
<fabbione> decline with this reason:
<fabbione> Before applying to Ubuntu-Server team membership,
<fabbione> please create a wiki page where you describe
<fabbione> what are your interestes in the project and how
<fabbione> you plan to contribute. Thanks.
<SteveA> fabbione: i can reproduce this on the staging server now.  i can't fix it right away, but i'll file a bug report for salgado to look at when he arrives.  we'll have it fixed for the rollout on tuesday
<SteveA> thanks for telling me about the bug
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> no problem
<carlos> morning
<BjornT> SteveA: isn't salgado on leave still?
<SteveA> BjornT: you're right, he is, in bolivia.  I'll look to see when he comes back.
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/6453
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6453: "admin team membership redirect error" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Guilherme Salgado, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/bugs/6453
<sivang> morning all
<jamesh> BjornT: did you accidentally put an LP checkout at /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel-built/launchpad/TicketTrackerEmailInterface ?
<jamesh> or maybe someone else moved it there?
<BjornT> jamesh: hmm, it was probably me, then. i'll check what went wrong. thanks.
<jamesh> the files are owned by you, which means you created them, but anyone could have moved the directory there due to the permissions
<BjornT> yeah, it seems that my brain wasn't functioning when i updated my scripts for creating new branches...
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> there is no reason why people should be able to write to rocketfuel-built
<SteveA> lifeless: can you tighten up those permissions please?
<jamesh> SteveA: probably because the parent directory was setgid
<jamesh> so rocketfuel-built inherited the group ownership
<lifeless> SteveA: ?
<jamesh> lifeless: anyone on the warthogs team can write to the LP tree in /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel-built
<lifeless> probably needs elmo to chgrp it then
<lifeless> to the pqm group. only root can do that
<jamesh> the pqm user should be able to
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> unix chgrping is a restricted operation
<lifeless> chmod isn't, chgrp is
<jamesh> if the pqm user is in the warthogs and pqm groups then it should be able to change the ownership
<lifeless> jamesh: not on linux.
<lifeless> jamesh: I've just tested in case I was confused, and it failed. 
<jamesh> I seem to be able to do so on my box
<jamesh> change the group of files I own between groups I am a member of
<lifeless> anyway, I can trim the permissions, but that will allow new files to be confused. the right thing is a chgroup. 
<lifeless> SteveA: meeting agenda says next meeting is dec 22nd?
<SteveA> the agenda is old
<jamesh> hi mpt
<mpt> hi jamesh 
<jamesh> mpt: yesterday SteveA was suggesting striking out automatic bug links for closed bugs, similar to what Bugzilla does
<jamesh> mpt: however, in Launchpad it is possible to have a bug that has both open and closed bug tasks
<jamesh> mpt: do you have any opinion on how to handle that case?
<mpt> ooo
<sivang> jamesh: maybe it beneficial to monitor a bug after it's been closed, in case it's re-discovered upstream? (if I understood right, automatic bug links will get wiped once the bug is closed?)
<mpt> crossing them out had occurred to me, but the tasks problem hadn't
<mpt> sivang, why would bug links get wiped?
<jamesh> sivang: what we are talking about is the way "bug NNNN" text in bug comments gets turned into a hyperlink to the associated bug
<mpt> oh!
<sivang> eh, my bad - sorry.
<jamesh> sivang: as an additional visual cue, bugzilla strikes out the "bug NNNN" text if the linked bug has been closed
* mpt misunderstood sivang's misunderstanding
<sivang> mpt: lol :)
<mpt> How's hacking, sivang?
<mpt> Getting your head around the codebase?
<sivang> mpt: Well, actually, more of waiting for rocketfuel-get to be ready, after I've worked some bits on the RFS wiki page, and daf, jblack and SteveA commented. It appears to be coming nicely, but no yet real hacking on the codebase , I'm afraid.
<jamesh> mpt: one of the suggestions was to only strike out the text if all tasks are closed.  The alternative is to try and decide which task the user cares about
<sivang> once it's ready, I wish to use to get a checkout.
<daf> I think striking out if all tasks are closed is a good compromise
<jamesh> mpt: and the "check if all bug tasks are closed" heuristic works quite well in the common case of a single bug task :)
<mpt> Well, that would be a 90% solution
<daf> trying to be magic would likely just be confusing and difficult to maintain
<mpt> but eventually, daf, we'll have some derivatives that are really really slow about fixing bugs
<daf> hmm, true
<mpt> Treaclinux
<daf> another heuristic would be "fixed in the thing it was originally reported against"
<sivang> mpt: you finshed you're share of HUB drawings ? ;-) (joking, I know you're *very* busy)
* mpt cries
<daf> but you need to deal with cases like it being reassigned after being filed
<SteveA> if we do this, we should have a very simple rule to start with
<daf> agreed
<SteveA> and then choose as we go on to either remove it entirely, or to make the rule better
<mpt> sivang, it's been on my to-do list each day for the past several weeks
<daf> how about "if it has one bug task, and that bug task is fixed, strike i tout"
<SteveA> another way to do it.. fancier
<mpt> ok
* sivang hugs mpt
<SteveA> is with a div that contains bug metadata that becomes visible when hovering over the bug link
<jamesh> if 50% of the tasks are closed, strike out 50% of the characters in "bug NNNN"
<mpt> so let's start with, if all are fixed, strike it out
<daf> haha
<sivang> jamesh: lol
<mpt> most bugs now have only one task anyway
<mpt> Well, I was thinking of a dotted strikethrough
<SteveA> mpt: bjorn said that he thought striking out would mean invalid / rejected
<SteveA> so, there is a risk that this is meaningful only to people who used bugzilla a lot before
<mpt> SteveA, yeah, that causes me occasional confusion in Bugzilla too
<mpt> so maybe this is something to be solved with the bug's icon
<SteveA> yes
<daf> good idea
<SteveA> let us not do striking out now
<mpt> in EntityPresentation or whatever it's called
<daf> although I find myself getting confused with the different bug icons we have already
<jamesh> I usually think of the strikeout similar to striking something off a todo list
<mpt> currently we have:
<mpt> * colors for priorities
<daf> a variety of subtly different;y-coloured insects
<mpt> * blue for external bug watches
<mpt> that's all.
<jamesh> it is useful in the bug dependency lists of tracker bugs like https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5041
<Ubugtu> Freedesktop bug 5041: "7.1 Release Tracker" Product: xorg, Component: Release, Severity: blocker, Assigned to: xorg-team@lists.x.org, Status: NEW https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5041
<mpt> yes, it makes such lists easier to scan
<mpt> though, greying out could do a similar job
<mpt> but then, Bugzilla uses grey for Unconfirmed
<mpt> this needs a spec!
<SteveA> mpt: maybe not different colours of the same icon, but the same icon *glowing* more brightly in a different colour
<SteveA> so someone looking in b/w can see the distinction still
<SteveA> from the glow
<sivang> maybe instead of a strikeout we can have an exclemeation mark, that links to a list of how many of the related bug tasks are still open? and have a color ranging from red->>green indicating the 'shape' the bug is?
<sivang> red meaning still a way to go, greener meaing getting there..
<mpt> SteveA, the current bugs have different numbers of dots on their backs for that purpose
<mpt> 1 dot = low
<mpt> 2 dots = medium
<mpt> 3 dots = high
<daf> high what? severity?
<jamesh> remember that this is going to be inline with the bug comment, so it shouldn't be too distracting.
<daf> aliveness?
<SteveA> i had not noticed at all
<mpt> priority
<jamesh> it should provide some important information at a glance without interrupting you as you read the comment
<mpt> maybe major bugs should be scarier
<daf> mothra-like
<mpt> cockroaches vs. moths
* sivang tries to fidn the dots.
<mpt> bbiab
<dayyan_hbb> hallo
<dayyan_hbb> anyone can tell me?
<dayyan_hbb> i ve visited and fill the form from shipit.ubuntu.com...to send me the copy of ubuntu
<SteveA> hello dayyan_hbb 
<dayyan_hbb> but it has been 3 month i've got nothing
<SteveA> what country are you in?
<dayyan_hbb> indonesia
<dayyan_hbb> can you help me?... i'll try ubuntu in my school
<SteveA> i can look into it.  but also, you can request some more CDs anyway.
<SteveA> i will ask for your details in a private message
<dayyan_hbb> yes ..
<dayyan_hbb> or may i send u email... now?
<SteveA> ah... i think freenode might be stopping you from seeing my message
<dayyan_hbb> ups... i'm forget.. if it's OK, May i have about 20 - 30 CDs.. because i've promote ubuntu to my friends in other school and they are interested in installing ubuntu in their school
<ddaa> sabdfl: "manage our personal APT branches in Launchpad"?
<lifeless> ddaa: hct ?
<ddaa> you mean s/APT/HCT/ ?
<lifeless> yeah
<lifeless> apt is binary
<lifeless> but there will be personal apt repos driven by hct
<ddaa> yes, but I do not think that ubuntu is THAT MUCH fork and forget that they have multiple APT branches...
<ddaa> haaa, oooookay!
<lifeless> is there some way to get __module__ from a function?
<ddaa> I vaguely recall that epydoc was using inspect for that
<ddaa> so I needed to monkey patch it so it would do what I tell it to.
<lifeless> inspect.getmodule(foo) - right
<ddaa> But some people say that inspect is evil
<lifeless> meh, in the stdlib - will do for me
<ddaa> and it's downright confused (broken) by symlinked situations
<SteveA> if you try to get source code
<SteveA> well, it may not be available
<SteveA> for example, you may have only .pyc files
<lifeless> it should not need that to do get_module() thought
<SteveA> correct
<lifeless> also, we dont support shipping bzr as .pyc, so that should not be much of a concern
<ddaa> neither should it need to to tell me on which line some func was defined
<lifeless> this is library symbol deprecation decoration
<ddaa> btw, it seems that functions do have  __module__ attribute
<lifeless> do they ? ah phew
<ddaa> actually... the thing with epydoc is that I was cloberring it to control epydoc, and epydoc insisted on inspect
<SteveA> using inspect ought to be fine
<lifeless> what I actually want is the fully qualified python name for the thing
<SteveA> and is clearer than getting __thing__ attrs directly
<ddaa> so I had to make it more stupid so it would do what I wanted
<lifeless> but that does not seem to be trivially accessible.
<ddaa> I'd love to have the subscribe actions in the subscribers portlet
<ddaa> I'm frustrated every time I want to subscribe a bug, here's how my brain works:
<ddaa> 1. find the subscribers portlet
<ddaa> 2. look for my name in the subscribers
<ddaa> 3. not me, want to subscribe... where's the link???
<ddaa> 4. panic
<ddaa> 5. ha... yes that's an action, that's on the other column bummer
<ddaa> 6. okay, that block here is action... "Link to CVE", "Mark as Duplicate"... "Subscribe"!
<ddaa> 7. Click
<ddaa> Steps 4, 5 and 6 and entirely uncessary
<Seveas> you panic too easily :)
<ddaa> No, seriously, if just one person says "me too", I'll file that as a bug.
<daf> what's the bug -- "subscribe link is too hard to find?"
<BjornT> once there was a subscribe link in the portlet, not sure why it was removed. i think it would be good to have a subscribe link near the subscribers list.
<ddaa> Something like that.
<daf> I suppose it wouldn't be bad to have a duplicate link in the portlet
<jamesh> here's another UI issue (already filed a bug about it):
<daf> let's ask mpt when he comes back
<ddaa> Also, I guess, action portlet is too hard to read.
<jamesh> 1. try to link a URL to a bug that already has URLs linked to it
<jamesh> 2. now try to do the same to a bug that doesn't have URLs linked to it
<ddaa> Could probably use some more vertical space.
<ddaa> jamesh: what does "link a URL to a bug"?
<ddaa> what does that mean?
<jamesh> ddaa: you can associate a URL with a bug
<jamesh> let me find an example
<ddaa> use case!
<ddaa> tell me a story uncle james!
<jamesh> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1662 has a URL associated with it (see the portlet on the right)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1662: "CVE numbering changes" Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Mark Shuttleworth, Status: Fixed http://launchpad.net/bugs/1662
<ddaa> Soyuz took all the vertical space, that's why there's none in Launchpad.
<jamesh> there is an "Add" link in the portlet to add extra URL references, but the whole portlet goes away if there are none.
<ddaa> Duh... the "related web links" portlet is also on the wrong column!
<daf> jamesh: presumably these URLs were added before the bug was born
<BjornT> jamesh: well, i think that's because someone thought that adding URL to bugs was crack ;) even if there was a subscribe link in the portlet, i would still expect to find it in the actions portlet.
<daf> there is an argument that you can just add URLs in a comment
<ddaa> BjornT: Agreed, it's useless. The same effect is achieved by putting the link in the description.
<zyga> carlos: hello
<carlos> zyga, hi
<zyga> carlos: I plan to do some catch up in the next few days regarding the gnome sync
<zyga> has there been any progress with that?
<carlos> zyga, no, sorry
<carlos> holidays and other critical fixes...
<zyga> exactly :-)
<zyga> carlos: has there been any progress on implementing search in rosetta?
<carlos> zyga, nothing outside the spec we wrote 
<zyga> carlos: are the exports working properly/
<matsubara> good morning!
<carlos> zyga, they should work, yes, but there are some bugs still around
<zyga> carlos: are you planning any export soon?
<ddaa> BTW is there any reason, besides "it's not done yet", why the "subscribe link" does not use JS to POST the subscription form?
<ddaa> I understand why subscription should be done by post, and why it should look like a link, but I think the extra click is just annoying.
<ddaa> not to mention the extra page loading
<daf> hmm
<zyga> carlos: the package list distro/lang is corrputed :/
<daf> ddaa: I think that is an excellent idea, and certainly worth filing a bug about
<carlos> zyga, ?
<zyga> carlos: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/pl
<ddaa> daf: one caveat is that I'm not really sure that you can do that sort of thing with JS (out of sheer ignorance).
<zyga> I can make a screenshot if you'd like
<zyga> the right float corrupts the list
<carlos> zyga, yeah, we are fixing those pages to fit inside the new layout
<daf> ddaa: yes, you can
<zyga> carlos: ok, great
<daf> Launchpad doesn't use any stuff like this yet, but we should
<ddaa> daf: okay, will file a bug
<kiko-zzz> morning
<zyga> carlos: hum, what is a translator supposed to do when the msgid contains an entity and that entity is not escaped, thus, hard to type (unless you know the entity in question)?
<zyga> carlos: I'm looking at the &trade; sign that got displayed as small 'tm'
<mpt> zyga, copy and paste?
<BjornT> mpt: i'm finishing off FormLayout. can you give an example of a field which is automatically converted to lowercase?
<zyga> mpt: not good
<daf> jamesh: did you say you'd fixed the tests that had 2005 hardcoded into them?
<mpt> BjornT, any of the "this will be used in an URL" fields, e.g. product name, project name, distro name
<zyga> mpt: the msgstr should contain &trade; not the unicode character that corresponds to this character
<zyga> s/character$/entity/
<mpt> zyga, so the "English:" row should be showing "&trade;" but it's showing TM instead?
<daf> that's a problem with the original package, not Rosetta, I think
<zyga> mpt: exactly
<mpt> that's a bug
<daf> Rosetta escapes entities, I'm pretty sure
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> I'll check the source
<mpt> iirc I ran past the bugmail from that bug today, closed due to lack of reproducability
<lifeless> SteveA: how does pydoc generate the text for the right hand side of functions it lists:
<lifeless> bzrlib.get_bzr_revision = decorated_function(*args, **kwargs)
<lifeless> seems ugly, and an unintended side effect of function decoration
<jamesh> daf: yeah.  There was only one that caused a problem.
<ddaa> bug 6457
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6457: "Subscribe should work in one click" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/bugs/6457
<daf> jamesh: cool
<ddaa> also bug 6456
<ddaa> #6456
<ddaa> bug 6456
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6456: "Subscribe actions are too hard to find" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/bugs/6456
<zyga> ddaa: doesn't amazon have a patent on one click stuff? :)
<ddaa> zyga: we are not e-commerce, Amazon does not give shit about us.
<kiko> ddaa, I think zyga was joking
<zyga> :-)
<zyga> mpt: it's not a bug the original template does contain 'tm' 
<ddaa> sorry, I fail to find patents funny...
<daf> I'm not sure US patent law would apply to us
<BjornT> mpt: ok, it seems that no conversion is done today, though. i'll take a look at how to do it.
<mpt> BjornT, there was one I remember, Morgan Collett implemented a back-end validator for it
<mpt> zyga, so it's a bug in the original package?
<kiko> heya stub
<zyga> mpt: I think that text might come from glade, someone probably copied the 'tm' from the char palette
<mpt> zyga, if characters like that should never appear in templates, report a bug that Rosetta should ignore strings containing them on import
<mpt> (so that people can still translate the other strings while the developers fix the wonky characters)
<zyga> mpt: it works okay but you need to manually copy-paste :/
<stub> Yo
<mpt> (and by "ignore" I mean "ignore and whine", not "silently ignore")
<daf> yo stub
<kiko> how's it going man
<BjornT> mpt: ah, now i found it. nothing that can be used, though :( and actually, i think the validator will complain on the capital letters before it gets converted...
<SteveA> lifeless: function decoration has some unintended side effects.
<lifeless> SteveA: yes. We're planning on using it in bzrlib to document api deprecation
<lifeless> SteveA: thats the only wart I've found so far
<SteveA> MEETING TIME
<daf> meeting o'clock!
<lifeless> dude
<SteveA> welcome to the launchpad development meeting
<lifeless> its a meeting
<SteveA> who's here today?
<daf> me
<stub> kiko: Good enough. Bit of a break :)
<BjornT> me
<bradb> me
<matsubara> me
<jamesh> me
<kiko> me of course
<gneuman> me
<mpt> me
<lifeless> you
<jblack> me
<SteveA> kiko: salgado still on vacation in bolivia?
<stub> yo
<kiko> yeah, till the end of next week SteveA 
<SteveA> kinnison is back monday
<lifeless> spiv is still on leave
<SteveA> back monday, i think
<mpool> hi all
* mpt yawns
<kiko> hey mpool 
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
<SteveA>  * Requiring tests for merges. (RobertCollins)
<SteveA>  * UI coordination (SteveAlexander)
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> this is quite a short agenda
<SteveA> anything else needed today?
<SteveA> okay
<ddaa> Oh, completely forgot about that :)
<SteveA> items from the last meeting...
<SteveA> i didn't write it up :-(  
<SteveA> so, let's move onwards
* daf volunteers to summarise this week's meeting
<SteveA> wow, thanks daf
<SteveA> next meeting
<kiko> daf, I have about 3000 mails to read, wanna read them for me too? 8)
<daf> er
<SteveA> i'll be in london next week, at some meetings
<kiko> I guess er means no
<daf> I don't think I have your mail-reading superpowers
<SteveA> i'll try to make this meeting, but i'm not sure i'll have time
<SteveA> if not, kiko, can you run next week's meeting?
<kiko> sure.
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> same time, 12UTC, on the 12th jan ?
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : launchpad.net | developer meeting: Thur 12 Jan, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs are here: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA> it is done
<SteveA>  * activity reports
<mpt> up to date
* cprov here (sorry)
<lifeless> godlike
* SteveA is up to date, starting after the vacation
<mpool> uptdate
<jblack> out of date
<BjornT> i'm up to date
<bradb> up to date
<matsubara> up to date
<stub> Up to date I think
<daf> up to date
<jamesh> I'm not.
<gneuman> up to date
<kiko> I only sent one for yesterday, so..
<ddaa> uptoodeight
* cprov is up to date (apart of xmas/new year days)
<SteveA> ok
* sivang was late, now here
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
<sivang> (had something in the office)
<stub> Staging is getting daily code updates. The database was synced to production over the break.
<stub> I'm unsure if a production update is needed next week. I'll trawl the commits list tomorrow (when I'm back from leave) and make a call then, unless anyone has strong opinions and can save me the bother.
<SteveA> stub: i want to do the bugzilla migration next week
<SteveA> there are various things that must be rolled out for that
<carlos> SteveA, I'm here, sorry. I was distracted
<stub> I have breezy upgrades tentatively scheduled for next week at the moment
<ddaa> spring already, bugs start migrating away from the tropics
<SteveA> also, there is a bug in the team management UI that should be fixed
<carlos> I'm a week behind
<SteveA> stub: do you want to do the breezy upgrades before the bugzilla migration?
<stub> Is bugzilla migration ASAP? If so, I'll reschedule the breezy upgrades
<SteveA> i'm wary of pushing the bugzilla stuff back much more
<SteveA> as it is already delayed much
<SteveA> all the pieces are in place for it
<sivang> SteveA: using malone instead of bugzilla means Soyuz also has to be operational ?
<SteveA> sivang: no
<carlos> stub, also, you have some patches into your review queue that must be merged into production as soon as possible
<carlos> stub, are related with timeouts
<stub> ok. If james is ok with the schedule, we will do bugzilla by wednesday.
<SteveA> ah yes
<SteveA> stub: you have emails from me about timeouts
<SteveA> i disabled translation suggestions in production
<sivang> SteveA: ok, some emails on the ml suggested these go together, however I probably misunderstood.
<kiko> stub, that sounds good.
<kiko> stub, is gina running on a cronjob yet?
<SteveA> carlos has worked to improve the code / queries for these things
<SteveA> so carlos' changes need to land, so that we can turn suggestions back on
<stub> kiko: I think so... 
* stub goes and checks
<SteveA> also, jamesh's initial bug contacts script should run in production today or tomorrow
<stub> What is the initial bug contacts script?
<SteveA> stub: i turned off two cron jobs -- karma cache updater and stats updater
<jamesh> stub: it is to migrate the initial contacts from bugzilla to Launchpad
<jamesh> stub: so that the right people get email when new bugs get filed on Ubuntu
<SteveA> if we run that now, distro people won't "lose" bugs that people eagerly file in launchpad
<stub> kiko: Gina is running daily on -updates, -security, -backports and dapper
<SteveA> before we have done the migration
<kiko> stub, thanks man.
<stub> jamesh: Does it rely on any of bradb's work that got backed out accidently?
<jamesh> stub: only bradb's bug status changes were backed out -- the initial contacts stuff looks like it is in production
<bradb> It is in production.
<kiko> right
<kiko> and the status migration will happen later
<cprov> stub: btw, did we discover why those changes get backed out by my last commit ?
<SteveA> cprov: not as of yesterday.  lifeless may know more
<cprov> SteveA: ok, I'm kind of concerned ...
<lifeless> no, its definately a bad base selection, but we dont have enough info to reproduce or identify the cause
<stub> ok. So first issue is to update production, then run initial bug contacts scripts, then perform bugzilla bug migration
<SteveA> stub: so, do we have a plan for production?  carlos' suggestions patch, a fix for team membership pages, run jamesh's initial contacts script, bugzilla migration next week
<lifeless> jamesh has been looking at it
<kiko> stub, note that when we perform the bugzilla bug migration we need to disable the ubuntu bugzilla entirely
<SteveA> right.  we need to coordinate with admins for that
<kiko> (to avoid people still commenting or changing bugs there)
<stub> There are  patches in my review queue that are important. Can we leave the production update until Tuesday, giving me tomorrow and the weekend to land those patches?
<jamesh> lifeless: I've got no clue about how it happened -- just that the backouts definitely occurred with cprov's merge.
<SteveA> there is a document on this process
<SteveA> and any further notes on it should go in that doc
<stub> kiko: Not my department ;)
<SteveA> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugzillaImportProcess
<lifeless> jamesh: yes, I know.
<kiko> stub, well, I'm just pointing out that that needs to be done at the same time as the production run -- I will help coordinate
<cprov> jamesh: but not inside that specific branch, as I've verified too.
<jamesh> cprov: yep.  That's what I found too.
<kiko> cprov, it happened during pqm's merge, but damned if I know how a bad base selection can revert patches applied.
<kiko> that has to be a pretty catastrophic base
<daf> all our base are belong to pqm
<SteveA> the current agenda item is Production / Staging
<SteveA> stub: anything else on that?
<jamesh> stub: that sounds fine.  
<ddaa> kiko: picking a base on rocketfuel that's not in the branch being merged would do that.
<SteveA> please focus on the meeting.  i can add an agenda item for the bzr mystery.
<kiko> ok
<cprov> ok
<SteveA> stub: anything else on that?
<stub> SteveA: That should do
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA>  * Requiring tests for merges. (RobertCollins)
<lifeless> SteveA: this was covered in the last meeting.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA>   * UI coordination (SteveAlexander)
<ddaa> care to remind?
<SteveA> go ahead lifeless 
<ddaa> (as there was no summary for last meeting)
<SteveA> (rub it in ddaa! ;-) )
<lifeless> the review team are now requiring 'reasonable' test coverage for branches as part of the things they check
<ddaa> please expand on "reasonable"
<lifeless> ddaa: if its unreasonable, you'll know.
<SteveA> feel free to discuss the kind of tests you intend to use with a reviewer
<lifeless> common sense essentially. The reviewers are here to ensure that code going into the trunk is of good quality; tests are part of that quality.
<lifeless> anyone on the review team should be able to help you guys if you need assistance in testing.
<lifeless> but the key thing is - *expect* that untested code will get hauled up during review.
<ddaa> I'd like that test that just do "import foo" be considered unreasonable. That properly tested by just doing the import in the test module root.
<ddaa> lifeless: you know who I am picking at :)
<lifeless> ddaa: yes, and its not really relevant right here and now
<SteveA> i want to move on
<SteveA>   * UI coordination (SteveAlexander)
<SteveA> i've been working with various people on launchpad UI, and I'm having regular conversations with mark about it
<SteveA> the launchpad UI in general has improved a lot lately.  i've had positive comments from members of the distro team, and mark has had such comments too
<SteveA> well done to all who work on UI in launchpad
<mpool> hear hear
<kiko> that must mean everybody
* kiko pats himself on the back
* ddaa grumpily thinks it's sort of a tla->baz UI improvement
* stub denies any responsibility
<SteveA> I want to keep helping out with the UI, and making connections between mark's plans, users' needs, specs and code
<SteveA> i need some help to do this
<SteveA> specifically, when there are UI discussions on irc or in person, please post a summary to the mailing list
<SteveA> or invite me to take part in the discussions
<stub> Does this cover the 'new look', and we won't be reverting to the plone-look?
<ddaa> what about just filing a bug?
<sivang> SteveA: I am very interested in helping on that, as much as I can at the moment.
<kiko> stub, I think we won't be reverting, no. do you miss it?
<SteveA> if there are UI features and workflows specced out, have a discussion (involving me in some way please) before changing the spec
<SteveA> sivang: that's great.  let me know if there are specific things you want to be involved in
<stub> kiko: No - just that it was a major change and if it is going to be vetoed by anyone, the sooner the better
<SteveA> ddaa: file a bug about UI stuff, but consider subscribing me to it
<SteveA> matthew is still our UI and usability guru
<kiko> stub, I think mark is pleased with where it's going.
<sivang> SteveA: sill do, thanks.
<sivang> kiko: it's very slick IMHO right now
<SteveA> matthew and I will be talking on voip calls a lot over the coming months
<sivang> a very big improvemnt
<ddaa> It would be great if specs had more UI coverage. Mock-ups, message texts, etc.
<SteveA> and sorting out where we're going with UI and workflow as a whole
<sivang> maybe we should include a mandatory section in a spec , UI :-) and nag people who forget to work it
<sivang> or help them to work it out if they need some help
<ddaa> http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000035.html
<ddaa> and other articles in the same serie
<SteveA> so, this agenda item is all about this: keep matthew and me involved in UI discussions.  involve us in UI discussions and decisions.
<kiko> ddaa, we've done that before, though perhaps the UI was not done with the appropriate consideration for design principles <wink> 
<SteveA> any other questions or points?
<SteveA> ok
<bradb> SteveA: one thing
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA> ...
<SteveA> yes?
<bradb> SteveA: Who needs to signoff on UI changes to a spec?
<sivang> maybe we could use the users list / distro team to give feedback on UI changes as well
<sivang> (before there is a change done)
<SteveA> bradb: me or matthew
<bradb> ok
<daf> bag: timeouts
<SteveA> kiko can too
<bradb> ok
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<daf> bag: timeouts
<kiko> daf, that may be misunderstood :)
<daf> good point :)
<jblack> Keep: Send email followups
<kiko> change: making it clear that error reports and timeouts are only unique within a single day.
<daf> kiko++
<SteveA> i'm going to do a 5s countdown on keep, bag, change, and then we can discuss 
<SteveA> 5
<jamesh> daf: you'd prefer the requests to continue forever?
<ddaa> Bag: insane rosetta error spam
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<bradb> change: make error reports web accessible
<SteveA> 2
<kiko> jamesh, that's the misunderstanding I meant
<kiko> bradb, that's in the queue
<SteveA> 1
<bradb> ok
<ddaa> Change: SM error reporting, somehow
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> in order...
<daf> jamesh: no, that we should make an effort to make all pages load within the timeout period
<SteveA> daf: kiko wants to talk timeouts in a second
<daf> ok
<kiko> I need stub's help 
<jamesh> kiko: after the next rollout, OOPS IDs will be unique within a given 1 month period.
<SteveA> jblack: what do you mean "email followups"? 
<ddaa> Change: more launchpad-errors topics!!
<daf> jamesh: cool!
<kiko> thanks jamesh -- and hopefully a web-generated reference will be eternally unique
<jblack> Irc conversations, pings without response. Keep sending emails about that sort of things so details aren't lost in scrollback
<stub> ddaa: Indeed. They all got nuked for no known reason and have not been recreated.
<SteveA> okay.  so i reiterate kiko's call last month
<SteveA> SEND EMAIL!
<SteveA> kiko change: making it clear that error reports and timeouts are only unique within a single day.
<SteveA> kiko: we're adding a day-of-month to OOPS reports
<lifeless> ddaa: SM error reporting ?
<jblack> already resolved.
<jblack> already agreed, that is
<kiko> and a web-reference would be globally unique? (i.e. include the date in the URL path?)
<ddaa> lifeless: talked about that with jblack yesterday, plan to write an email with my wishes
<SteveA> yes, the web reference is the path reference
<lifeless> I thought it was a standard TODO rather than something done but wrong.
<lifeless> ddaa: please do.
<SteveA> it is totally unique
<kiko> I just want to make sure that we can find the damned oops months after the bug is filed.
<jamesh> kiko: I'm going to put together a CGI script for accessing the error reports on chinstrap
<kiko> okay
<kiko> thanks 
<ddaa> lifeless: I would just like some sort of really CRUDE error reporting on the launchpad-errors mailing list, just to have SOMETHING.
<jamesh> kiko: which would give a permanent URL
<daf> jamesh: heh, I was about to do that :)
<SteveA> okay, hold up
<SteveA> let's get organized
<SteveA> any Keep, Bag, Change points still outstanding?
<SteveA> i mean, ones already raised
<SteveA> that we don't understand yet
<mpt_> sorry, got disconnected
<stub> I've added ddaa's request to my todo list
<SteveA> ok, cool
<SteveA>  kiko: timeouts
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> 99.4% of our users have reported in an internal poll that timeouts are currently the most critical issue affecting launchpad
<kiko> and the sab himself pronounced himself on the issue yesterday
<ddaa> stub: BTW a "anything else" topic that matches nothing would be useful.
<sivang> kiko: sab ?
<kiko> saying that the current situation is unacceptable, and that we need to find a way to improve this in the very short term.
<stub> ddaa: There is a specific option for saying 'give me messages that match no topic'
<sivang> eh
<daf> sivang: Mark
<sivang> right :)
<ddaa> stub: yes, but that only works if at least one topic is selected...
<kiko> stub, are there any things we could do that would give us a general improvement?
<kiko> mark has suggested postgresql 8.1.1, for instance
<SteveA> ddaa: stay on topic
<kiko> improving the hardware on emperor
<stub> kiko: Some steps have already been taken - disabling karma and various cache generation code. We get more timeouts when they are running
<kiko> database replication/mirroring
<stub> PostgreSQL 8.0 will be an improvement
<stub> PostgreSQL 8.1 would also be an improvement, but we arn't ready to do that yet.
<daf> we could run karma/translation stats code on a replicated DB
<daf> less contention
<kiko> stub, yeah, but we're still getting timeouts, and from the look of it, it's happening all over
<kiko> we're going to move the distro team onto malone next week
<kiko> what happens when nobody can access malone because everything times out?
<SteveA> kiko, stub: we need to discuss this after the meeting
<stub> kiko: There may be some rogue queries - there is an email from elmo re: load on emperor
<daf> what's blocking a postgres upgrade?
<SteveA> because there is no clear resolution to the discussion right now, and we need to do 3 sentences
<kiko> okay -- final call on the topic: please concentrate on fixing any outstanding, critical performance bugs, in the next 2 weeks.
<SteveA> we will continue "timeouts" immediately after the meeting
<kiko> sure.
<SteveA> * Three sentences
<stub> daf: bugzilla rollout now, as that bumped the breezy upgrade until later (PostgreSQL 8 will be done as part of the breezy upgrade)
<daf> ah
<ddaa> DONE: vacation
<ddaa> TODO: catch up, deploy bzrsyncd, OptionalBranchTitle
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<sivang> TODO: 1)Help matsubara reproduce OOPS issue when registering a couple of specs in a row. 2) test rocketfuel-get when it's done.
<sivang> 3) if (2) successful, find some  launchpad dev and bribe him to show show me around the mountain.
<BjornT> DONE: reduced the number of statuses in the support tracker. fixing bugs. finished implementing TicketTrackerEmailInterface. added most of the implementation section to FormLayout. started on SupportTrackerViews implementation.
<sivang> DONE: Tried to get some rocketfuel, found some glitches in the howto wiki page, made some comments (worked with daf and jblack on that). helped some users question on the IRC channel.
<matsubara> DONE: holiday break, implemented canned search for bugs someone commented on, some bug triage
<BjornT> TODO: vacation
<matsubara> TODO: finish the above, more bug fixing 
<matsubara> BLOCKED: nope
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<sivang> BLOCKED: still , lack of time.
<jamesh> DONE: more preparation for bugzilla import / error reporting stuff / other bug fixing
<daf> DONE: bug triage, work on Soyuz UI, bug fixage
<daf> TODO: more bug triage, land fixes, summarise meeting
<daf> BLOCKED: no
<jamesh> TODO: bugzilla migration / error reporting stuff / code reviews
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<jblack> DONE: supermirror devel, bzr-help submission, bzr support
<jblack> DONE: rocketfuel docs
<carlos> DONE: #5751 and #6410
<lifeless> DONE: bzr deprecation support, many reviews, bzr update for lp
<lifeless> TODO: too much to list
<lifeless> BLOCKED: Zope3 update, SteveA week 7
<SteveA> DONE: vacation, management, code review
<SteveA> TODO: code review, zope3 update, meetings in London
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<gneuman> DONE: catch up 
<kiko> DONE: Get back on top of email, continue evaluating Soyuz deployment testing, general management
<kiko> TODO: Soyuz deployment, concentrating on getting timeouts nailed, perhaps fixing a bug or two
<kiko> BLOCKED: not ultimately blocked on anything, but it could stop raining
<jblack> TODO: Rocketfuel doc testing, bzr support, bzr doc fixes
<carlos> TODO: Fix poimport script, finish POMsgSetPage
<jblack> BLOCKED: none
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<gneuman> Blocked: need revisor
<bradb> DONE: Mostly finished BugStatusChangesAsComments.
<bradb> TODO: Submit BugStatusChangesAsComments for review. Fix performance bugs while waiting for review. Bugzilla migration firefighting, hopefully.
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<gneuman> TODO: few nore content fields
<cprov> DONE: merged old buildd/soyuz ui + dogfood soyuz deployment test
<cprov> TODO: continue soyuz rollout (sorting scoring build)
<cprov> BLOCKED: none
<daf> stub: presumably breezy has 8.0 rather than 8.1, which would keep us from upgrading to that
<stub> DONE: developer exceptions, leave
<stub> TODO: bugzilla migration, timeout issues, production breezy upgrade
<stub> BLOCKED: time
<SteveA> daf: stay on topic please
<jblack> stevea: Note, I gave two done lines
<SteveA> noted
<stub> daf: Yes, although we can get 8.1 into backports I suspect. More that it is very new.
<SteveA> i don't see any blockers except gneuman's "need revisor"
<SteveA> gneuman: please write BLOCKED in future, for ease of grepping later
<lifeless> SteveA: and mine
<SteveA> oh yea
<gneuman> sorry
<SteveA> we just talked about that in privmsg
<lifeless> SteveA: bit of a blind spot ? :)
<SteveA> too much testing can have that effect, i hear
<mpool> DONE: vacation catchng up, plan travel
<SteveA> okay, it's a wrap... and we've overrun by 2 mins.  sorry about that.
<mpool> TODO: more design replies, 0.7rc1 release
<mpool> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<sivang> mpool: just in time :)
<kiko> good ole SteveA, as reliable as a clock
<jblack> gone
<SteveA> continuing the timeouts discussion...
<lifeless> SteveA: setting __name__ helps pydoc
* sivang is off for some more office work
<SteveA> jamesh will be implementing "soft timeouts"
<SteveA> where we'll get a warning in the OOPS logs
<mpt> @#$%
<SteveA> of when requests are approaching timeout
<carlos> ok
<ddaa> stub: so, as I said, you can only use the "send message matching no topic" if you have at least one topic selected.
<ddaa> stub: therefore a "Nothing" topic is useful to get "Anything else" behaviour.
<stub> ddaa: I caught that. I'll add it.
<kiko> stub, SteveA: when can we reconvene and talk performance?
<SteveA> we can go to #c-m where it is quieter
<kiko> or #launchpad-performance
<mpt> carlos, should all those ".../+translate gave me a timeout" bug reports be duplicates of bug 5751?
<mpt> Ubugtu, wake up
<mpt> malone 5751
<carlos> mpt, usually, yes
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug.
<carlos> mpt, if you can see the backtrace and be sure that it's related with suggestions....
<mpt> carlos, oh, 5751 is private
<carlos> that would be better
<carlos> mpt, yep
<mpt> I haven't figured out what directory backtraces are in yet
<kiko> in /srv/gangotri-logs
<kiko> as discussed in email
<mpt> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=gangotri&fullsearch=Text
<mpt> no wonder I couldn't find it
<mpt> thanks kiko, I'll put that on the wiki where it should be :-)
<kiko> sure.
<bradb> stub: ping
<carlos> dudes, I'm leaving now, will read the email tonight just in case there is something that needs my attention. I will be online next Saturday and Sunday. Cheers.
<kiko> carlos, okay.
<carlos> stub, I will try to merge my branches into rocketfuel as soon as I get an answer from your review.
* carlos -> out
<stub> bradb: in meeting
<bradb> stub: ok, when's a good time to discuss targetname cache search with you?
<jamesh> mpt: in scrollback, I saw you said you were having trouble with the new javascript for collapsible fieldsets (e.g. the "Add comment to this bug" link)
* bradb hits the showers
<jamesh> mpt: do you have any other details?
<mpt> jamesh, I reported a bug on it
<mpt> jamesh, https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/6434
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6434: "Clicking "Add comment to this bug" reloads the page then jumps to the top" Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/bugs/6434
<jamesh> mpt: this is with Safari?
<mpt> yes
<jamesh> mpt: sounds like the click event isn't being cancelled correctly
<mpt> imo that control should be a checkbox
<mpt> but it hadn't occurred to me that it would be browser-specific
<mpt> anyway, it's 2.16am and I'm dangeously grouchy, so I'm going to sleep
<kiko> mpt, talk to me tonight.
<mpt> kiko, as in how many hours from now?
<kiko> mpt, when you wake up
<mpt> ok
<mpt> jamesh, http://www.irt.org/script/55.htm might be useful
<jamesh> mpt: I'm not sure how that applied.
<jamesh> applies, even
<mpt> it's how to stop a link from going somewhere
<mpt> "Add a comment to this bug" is a link that goes somewhere, but shouldn't take effect
<jamesh> mpt: currently the code is being hooked up with addEventListener(), and the callback cancels the default action with event.preventDefault()
<SteveA> bug 6466
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6466: "apply underlining of links according to the rules" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Matthew Paul Thomas, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/bugs/6466
<daf> is there a way to run a single page test?
<SteveA> it's in the hacking faq i think
<SteveA>   python test.py --test NAME
<daf> I cna't find it there
<daf> aha
<daf> SteveA: hmm, that doesn't seem to work
<daf> it doesn't run any tests
<daf> when I give it the name of a page test
<SteveA> .txt too
<daf> oh, it doesn't find tests lib/canonical/launchpad/pagetests
<daf> only those in lib/canonical/launchpad/pagetests/*/
<daf> this implies that xx-shipit-reports.txt is not being run
<stub> bradb: What is the issue with the targetnamecache?
<bradb> stub: Can we do substring searching on it without killing the search pages?
<bradb> stub: ISTR you saying that it might work for a while, but that doesn't seem an ideal assessment to move forward with. :)
<stub> Right now, yes. It might start giving issues as the number of bugs increases.
<stub> We can test it on staging with the bugzilla database migrated.
<bradb> ok
<stub> My gut feeling is that it will be fine until around 30 or 40k bugs.
<bradb> stub: So just a simple OR + ILIKE tacked onto the search query, or is there a faster way to spell this?
<stub> But that is really just a guess
<bradb> s/OR/AND/
<stub> AND ILIKE tacked on the end will be best
<stub> I think ;)
<bradb> ok, I'll try that out, thanks
<SynrG> someone referred me to a launchpad wiki page, and I saw errors on it, so I dutifully registered with launchpad using my preferred email (not my @debian.org email) to make the changes.  However, now i'm looking at my wiki UserPreferences page and it is for BenArmstrong2.  did i make a mistake? as a DD am I already registered? (presumably under synrg@debian.org?)
<sivang> SynrG: Ben?? =)
<SynrG> sivang: you have me at a disadvantage ... apparently you know me.  you are?
<sivang> SynrG: You recall we talked once, I think on debian-mentors or something like that? about packaging stuff? =) I suppose you know ChrisH as well
<sivang> man, that was a while back
<SynrG> ah, ok.  you have a better memory than I :)
<SynrG> and yes, #debian-mentors sounds about right
<SynrG> and I do know ChrisH
<sivang> :)
<sivang> SynrG: regarding your issue, I think daf might know =)
<sivang> (it's a known one)
<SynrG> daf: I await your wisdom on this matter, then
<daf> duplicate wiki pages?
<daf> that implies that Launchpad already automatically registered you once
<sivang> maybe due to some import attempts?
<daf> probably through your Debian work
<SynrG> by virtue of me being a DD?
<kiko> people need to stop emailing me
<SynrG> i don't recall initiating it myself
<daf> it would have been automatic
<SynrG> then i don't know my password
<daf> all you need to do is find the account and merge it with the one you registered
<SynrG> ah
<daf> https://launchpad.net/people/?name=ben+armstrong&searchfor=peopleonly
* SynrG goes to the forgotten password page
<sivang> daf: I wonder if this is in the launchpad FAQ
* cprov -> lunch
<daf> sivang: it should be
<sivang> hmm , searching for FAQ gives :
<sivang>    1. LaunchpadHackingFAQ
<sivang>    2. LaunchpadProductionFAQ
<sivang>    3. LaunchpadTeamFAQ
<daf> SynrG: the forgotten password feature won't work for the automatically created account, since it has no registered emails
<daf> sivang: time to create one, then :)
<sivang> TeamFAQ is the user's one? :-)
<sivang> ok then, off I go to do that!
<kiko> I'm going to try and stick more memory in this little box
<kiko> bbiab
<SynrG> daf: ah.  then ... to merge?
<daf> SynrG: https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge/
<SynrG> daf: i see both of me at the URL you pasted above
<daf> ah, hmm
<daf> that won't work
<daf> since you need email for that too
<daf> aha, but with my special admin powers I can give the other account an email address
<daf> Launchpad suggests synrg@sanctuary.nslug.ns.ca
<daf> but I can add any one you like
<SynrG> that address is the one i use on all packages.
<SynrG> the dup account is synergism@gmail.com
<SynrG> i use that for personal use, web registrations, etc.
<SynrG> so yes, assign synrg@sanctuary.nslug.ns.ca -> synrg
<daf> ok, you should get an email asking you to confirm the nslug address
<SynrG> and then i can merge
<daf> cool
<daf> you may want to recover a password for the synrg account and then merge synergism with it
<daf> rather than the other way around
<daf> up to you
<SynrG> and in the merge, which wikiname becomes mine?
<SynrG> ok
<SynrG> so this makes BenArmstrong2 go away
<SynrG> if done in that order
<daf> I think so
<SynrG> that's what I want. thanks.
<daf> if not, I'm sure we can fix it
<SynrG> ok
<daf> sivang: looks like there isn't a user FAQ
<daf> sivang: there should be, I think
<sivang> daf: I wonder how many question we already missed :-/ , that should be there..presumably some good deal of those will pop up on launchpad-users
<SynrG> hm.  it has to get past postgrey first.
<daf> sivang: do you feel like creating it and adding a question about wiki names with numbers on?
* SynrG taps his fingers
<kiko> sivang, if I ever get around to announcing the list, you mean
<daf> what's blocking you, kiko?
<kiko> I'm not sure.. an attitude?
<daf> you have an attitude problem?
<kiko> I need to get my work under control right now I'm riding the hurricane
<kiko> inbox out of control
<kiko> thousands of threads to read on launchpad lists
<kiko> etc
<daf> whoosh
<kiko> the rain depresses me further
<kiko> anyway, I'll move on with this
<daf> poor kiko
<kiko> memory upgrade
<kiko> or attempted memory ugrade
<kiko> it involves using putty knives
<daf> !
<kiko> you have something against putty knives?
<daf> I have reservations about sticking putty knives into computers
<kiko> we've all got our prejudices
<daf> did it have putty on it?
<sivang> kiko: want me to announce it? where should we announce it anywyas?
* sivang hugs kiko and cheers him up.
<sivang> it could get worse - you could be living in the middle east :-D
<kiko> hardly
<sivang> speaking of which, are you still planning to visit here on Feb?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [r=jamesh]  fix bug 2230 by adding a redirect (r2953: Dafydd Harries)
<sabdfl> ddaa: i was using APT as an example of an upstream that's already in bzr
<SynrG> daf: while impatiently waiting for the confirmation, i checked my mail logs.  glad i did.  i was being hammered by three IP#s which I've now banned at the router. :P
<SynrG> daf: hah.  this isn't going to work :)
<SynrG> To confirm this address, enter your password.
<SynrG> so .. to set my password i need an email address ...
<SynrG> but to set my email address, i need my password ...
<SynrG> :P
<SynrG> ah, but the forgotten password link does work!
<SynrG> and after filling it in, and returning to the validate email link, i see:
<SynrG> This email address is already registered and validated for your Launchpad account. There's no need to validate it again.
<SynrG> so, all is good
<SynrG> daf: thanks
<daf> no problem
<SynrG> and now merged OK
<SynrG> now to finally edit the wiki.  whew.
<sivang> daf: I haven't been watching to conversation till now, is this always requires manual lauchpad admin intervention, or can we have this our first FAQ item?
<sivang> daf: I will do that (responding to your previous question)
<daf> I think the short answer is... it's complicated
<daf> due to the fact that many accounts that people want to merge don't have email addresses
<daf> which prevents merging them
<sivang> ok, so we add a note there that one must contact a launchpad admin to sort that out?
<sivang> and then outline the procedure?
<sivang> (e.g. what SynrG had to do on his own regardless of your launchpad admin intervention)
<SynrG> daf: erhm, not all OK.  wiki password doesn't match
<SynrG> daf: and wiki isn't providing me with an option to mail me my password (email not set?)
<sivang> SynrG: what are you trying to edit btw?
<kiko> SynrG, the wikis accounts are really managed via launchpad
<SynrG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributingToDebian
<SynrG> oops.  should've checked "trivial change"
<SynrG> oh well.  too late.
<SynrG> next time i will
<SynrG> so, i'm stuck.
<SynrG> even with dashboard i can't fix this.  the wiki doesn't know about my email address
<SynrG> so i can't subscribe to wiki pages
<SynrG> or edit wiki UserPreferences
<daf> hmm
<daf> the wiki uses the same password as Launchpad
<SynrG> Passwords don't match!
<SynrG> Clear message
<SynrG> i know i have typed it correctly.  this is about the fourth try
<SynrG> same password as I used to login to launchpad (confirmed a few times, as I have logged in & logged out of launchpad)
<SynrG> meanwhile, i've updated some other dashboard things: gpg key validated, etc.
<daf> hmmm, maybe the wiki thinks you're trying to change your password
<daf> moin is clever like that
<SynrG> daf: clever in what sense?  like: oh what a clever girl, joanna, your crayon wall mural is magnificent! ?
<SynrG> i need admin intervention, please
<kiko> lol
<kiko> SynrG, what are you trying to do?
<SynrG> change something, anything, in my UserPreferences on the wiki
<SynrG> the wiki refuses to allow me, using my dashboard password
<SynrG> also, it refuses to mail me my password because it doesn't even present me with a link ...
<SynrG> and tells me that i haven't got an email address
<SynrG> whereas dashboard currently knows two email addresses for me
<SynrG> e.g. if i try to subscribe to a page, the wiki tells me i have no email address
<daf> hmm
<daf> and you're logged in to the wiki?
* bradb_ got disconnected at :42, in case anyone cares
<SynrG> daf: apparently
<daf> how odd
<SynrG> the top bar has a link to my name, at least
<SynrG> that would suggest i'm logged in
<daf> which email address did you use to log in?
<daf> yes, that does suggest you're logged in
<SynrG> either one.  they're both broken
<daf> ok
<daf> either one should work
<daf> since you can log into launchpad, that suggests that your account basically works
<SynrG> yes.
<SynrG> and i've just confirmed again.  logging in with either email address breaks.
<SynrG> so something about how you set the email address broke, i guess.
<daf> does it still say "Passwords don't match!"?
<SynrG> yes, it does.
<SynrG> remember, when you set the email address i was emailed to confirm
<daf> right
<SynrG> but it wouldn't allow me to confirm because that required a login
<daf> which of course you didn't have
<SynrG> so i filled out the forgotten password page
<SynrG> it obliged
<SynrG> i filled that out
<SynrG> then it wouldn't allow me to finish the email address change confirmation
<SynrG> told me it was already confirmed
<daf> bizarre
<daf> by the way, which wiki are you logging in to?
<SynrG> wiki.ubuntu.com
<SynrG> the URL to the page i edited is above, about 40 minutes back
<SynrG> i successfully edited it, btw
<daf> hmm, if I try to log into the wiki with a wrong password, it says "Sorry, wrong password.
<daf> this is on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserPreferences
<kiko-fud>  5119 kiko      25   0  182m 174m 2940 R 98.4 17.3  50:37.05 bzr                                       
<kiko-fud> 200mb of bzr
<kiko-fud> love's a gig
<kiko-fud> food time
<SynrG> ah, but it can't be wrong.  i've logged in and out of dashboard, each time successfully, and several attempts to the wiki, each time with the same password.  dashboard allows me in.  the wiki does not.
<SynrG> therefore, the passwords must differ
<SynrG> something which dashboard should not permit
<daf> if you go to the UserPreferences page on the wiki, does it give you a Logout button near the bottom?
<kiko-fud> dashboard?
<daf> kiko-fud: /people/synrg, I think
<SynrG> s/dashboard/launchpad/ of course
<daf> I need to go out
<SynrG> yes. after clicking on that i now see where i can try mail me account data
<daf> back later
<SynrG> i will try that
<SynrG> thanks
<SynrG> ah.  it just requests that i use launchpad's forgotten password page instead
<sivang> how do you spell "mucho" for "alot" in spanish?
<gneuman> mucho
<sivang> gneuman: thanks :)
<SynrG> by the way, "alot" is neither spanish nor english :)
<gneuman> sivang, np
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: Provide a URL to get view the bugs associated with a particular remote bug, fixing bug 4120, r=BjornT (r2954: James Henstridge)
<bradb_> kiko-fud: The substring package name search test + fix is in pqm's queue.
* bradb_ makes food
<kiko-fud> bradb_, really? rock and roll!
<kiko-fud> wow
<kiko-fud> that's pretty amazing turnover, bradb_ 
<bradb_> kiko: thanks :)
<kiko> guys
<kiko> is the codec bug in bzr solved in a recent version?
<ddaa> I'm almost certain it's fixed in the dailies
<kiko> remind me what the repository for them is, ddaa?
<ddaa> release-process wise they seem to have a problem: set too high requirements for the next minor.
<kiko> we've all got our prejudices
<ddaa> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/snapshot/bzr/ ./
<kiko> thanks
<ddaa> bzr is mpool's, bzr-integration is lifeless'
<kiko> what's the difference
<ddaa> which is one is the "best" depends on weather, oil prices, and middle east events.
<LarstiQ> sharon has been tipping the balance to integration
<kiko> he's been tipping into hospital, more realistically
<SteveA> in my more grandiose moments, i've thought of launchpad as a medium for political and social change
<SteveA> for example, simply create the Middle East project, containing Israel and Palestine products
<SteveA> and file bugs accordingly
<SteveA> no problems
<kiko> is that what the word "grandiose" means?
<ddaa> Let's start by  creating a GNU project, a Emacs product, and two series: "main" and "xemacs" :)
<kiko> I didn't think it meant "mentally incapacitated"
<kiko> hey sabdf1 
<kiko> are you mark's evil twin?
<kiko> hey bradb 
<kiko> and BjornT 
<bradb> kiko: hi
<kiko> are you guys aware of the warning that process-mail is raising?
<bradb> kiko: No.
<kiko> +DeprecationWarning: IBugTask.maintainer was deprecated as part of InitialBugContacts. Talk to bradb
<kiko> +about removing this completely from the UI and data model.
<kiko>   "completely from the UI and data model.", DeprecationWarning)
<bradb> Oh, that's me.
<kiko> in components/bugtask.py
<bradb> I'll take that out right now.
<kiko> sure
<kiko> you don't want to fix the callsite instead?
<bradb> kiko: The issue is that IBugTask.maintainer shouldn't really exist, because it serves to clear purpose.
<kiko> correct
<kiko> so fix the callsite, right?
<bradb> So, when I say, "I'll take that out", I mean removing IBugTask.maintainer and, of course, callsites.
<ddaa> you mean, like slashdot?
<ddaa> (serves no clear purpose)
<kiko> ddaa, slashdot provides you with news that matters!
<bradb> I'll do it on a separate branch actually.
<bradb> Slashdot is almost as useful as digg.
<ddaa> Oh, I'll use something else then...
<ddaa> like the whitespace that takes 50% of the horizontal space of most launchhpad pages?
<ddaa> yeah, that's better troll matter :)
<kiko> whitespace is an asset
<kiko> we can use it to sell adverts when we are the most important site on the internet
<ddaa> kiko: I'll go make conversation with King Kong, or Narnia, I think... cya
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Fix https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/1440 (r2955: Brad Bollenbach)
* bradb wonders why his merge message got truncated in the subject line of the pqm mail.
* bradb heads off, later all
<Yann2> hi :)
<Yann2> i'm confronted to (I think) a quite annoyant bug with launchpad
<SteveA> hello yann
<SteveA> what's up?
<Yann2> it seems that every time "Yann" (on launchpad) subscribes to a bug, I (Yann Hamon on lauchpad) get automatically subscribed too
<SteveA> that's interesting.  i'll take a look...
<Yann2> is it possible? :)
<Yann2> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/fte/+bug/6476
<Yann2> for example
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6476: "fte: merge new debian version" Fix req. for: fte (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: MOTU Merge Team, Status: Fixed http://launchpad.net/bugs/6476
<SteveA> kiko: front page of staging is timing out :-(
<SteveA> kiko: possibly every page on staging is timing out :-(
<kiko> this is depressing indeed
<SteveA>     *
<SteveA> RequestExpired: (('SELECT COUNT(*) FROM TeamParticipation WHERE person = 74 AND team = 100',), {})
<lifeless> only reason that should be slow is locked tables
<SteveA> it may be another query before it is almost too slow
<SteveA> and this one was the last straw
<SteveA> BjornT: is it possible for me to unsubscribe someone from a bug?
<SteveA> Yann2: i've looked into it, and all i can think of is this
<SteveA> Yann2: the user yann-pleiades tries to subscribe himself, and types in "yann" into the subscription UI.  Then, he sees that you, not he, is subscribed.  He cannot unsubscribe you, so he just subscribes himself anyway.
<kiko> lol
<kiko> it didn't time out for me
<SteveA> one solution is that you change your launchpad-name to yann-something rather than just 'yann'
<Yann2> SteveA > mmh, fact is, i nevere subscribed to any of these bugs :D
<SteveA> yes
<Yann2> i am yann hamon not yann =)
<SteveA> i think yann-plieades subscribed you by mistake
<kiko> you can subscribe others, but not unsubscribe them
<Yann2> mmh
<Yann2> i'll have a look ^^
<SteveA> your name in launchpad is simply "yann", in the URL
<kiko> the proper fix for this is probably not having CC subscriptions and doing that mpt suggested.
<kiko> forwarding bug reports.
<Yann2> oh.
<kiko> of course
<Yann2> actually, yes. hey, cool 8-) :D
<kiko> salgado's report from a while back already pointed out this problem -- our user matching is too transparent
<SteveA> transparent?
<kiko> well
<SteveA> naive?
<Yann2> so hm, what would you suggest? :)
<kiko> yeah. it assumes that a single match is a sign it's found a sure bet, when that's not the truth in cases like the above.
<Yann2> yann-hamon as name instead of yann?
<SteveA> Yann2: change your "name" (as in what is in the URL) to yann-hamon
<SteveA> yes
<Yann2> ok
<Yann2> here ends my endell hopes of an yann@ubuntu.com email adress :'(
<SteveA> i'm stevea in launchpad
<Yann2> -endell +endless
<SteveA> rather than "steve"
<Yann2> letz take yannh :)
<kiko> right
<Yann2> https://launchpad.net/people/yannh
<Yann2> :)
<SteveA> cool
<Yann2> thanks for help ;)
<lifeless> SteveA: is the timeout problem going on now ?
<SteveA> https://staging.ubuntu.com/  i'm logged in, times out, OOPS-5S12
<SteveA> i logged out
<SteveA> it work
<SteveA> s
<SteveA> what's it doing when i'm logged in, that makes it take so much time?
<SteveA> perhaps a flaw in the traceback-display-decision code?
<SteveA> i am logged in again
<SteveA> it is working now
<SteveA> how odd
<lifeless> so
<SteveA> RequestExpired: (('SELECT COUNT(*) FROM Bounty WHERE 1 = 1',), {})
<lifeless> there was a 448ms instance of that query that timed out
<SteveA> that is from OOPS-5S12
<Yann2> well, thanks SteveA ... bye :)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: First round of the implementation of MirrorManagement. r=lifeless (r2956: Guilherme Salgado)
<lifeless> SteveA: interesting :
<lifeless> <launchpad_staging/launchpad 17203 2006-01-05 21:31:00 GMT>LOG:  statement: SELECT COUNT(*) FROM Bounty WHERE 1 = 1
<lifeless> <launchpad_staging/launchpad 17203 2006-01-05 21:31:00 GMT>LOG:  duration: 0.299 ms
<lifeless> <launchpad_staging/launchpad 17197 2006-01-05 21:31:59 GMT>LOG:  statement: SELECT COUNT(*) FROM Bounty WHERE 1 = 1
<lifeless> <launchpad_staging/launchpad 17197 2006-01-05 21:31:59 GMT>LOG:  duration: 12.200 ms
<lifeless> and earlier still
<lifeless> <launchpad_staging/launchpad 17203 2006-01-05 21:30:08 GMT>LOG:  statement: SELECT COUNT(*) FROM Bounty WHERE 1 = 1
<lifeless> <launchpad_staging/gina 6137 2006-01-05 21:30:09 GMT>LOG:  duration: 355.126 ms
<lifeless> this is a huge variation in time
<SteveA> that's very odd
<lifeless> oh, that lastone is mimatched I think
<SteveA> but also, counting the bounties seems to take a long time
<SteveA> i would have expected it to take less time than that
<SteveA> oh, it is ms
<lifeless> yes, the last one was not paired right, dual connections logging at once
<SteveA> so, 0.299 ms is okay
<SteveA> when jamesh has landed the "record all queries in this request plus times when filing an OOPS" code
<SteveA> we'll be able to better understand what caused the problem
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> ddaa: ping
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<SteveA_> good morning mpt
<kiko> hey mpt
<mpt> hi kiko, you at Async or at home?
<kiko> at async
<mpt> ok, shall I call you there?
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> will you be available in 12h?
<kiko> I'd rather talk then if possible, I'm overstretched today
<mpt> midnight, hmmm
<kiko> otherwise let's do it now
<mpt> I could stay up
<mpt> that's fine
<kiko> okay, cool.
<kiko> msg me what number I should dial?
#launchpad 2006-01-11
<SynrG> re
<SynrG> still seeking an admin to fix wiki access for me
<SynrG> summary if you weren't around for this earlier: 1) i registered with launchpad today, but found it was a duplicate becase I'm a DD and was autoregistered before.  daf assigned an email address to the autoregistered identity, which sent me an automatic confirmation.
<SynrG> 2) i couldn't confirm, but i could use the forgotten password feature, which i confirmed, logged in, and then tried to confirm the email address.  the system prevented me, saying i was already confirmed under that address.
<SynrG> 3) i logged in under the rescued autoregistered identity (now has email addr. synrg@sanctuary.nslug.ns.ca assigned) and merged the identity i created today successfully.
<SynrG> 4) now i can login to launchpad with either identity, but the wiki doesn't accept my password to change anything on my UserPreferences.  it tells me it doesn't match.  in spite of this, i appear to be logged into the wiki when i login via dashboard.
<SynrG> so ... I need an admin to unconfuse Moin about my password, apparently.
<SynrG> i have just now retried, and i have the same problem again.  i can login to dashboard, which in turn logs me into the wiki, but the wiki doesn't seem to like my password when I change something on UserPreferences (timezone) and press "Save")
<mpt> SynrG, now's a bad time unfortunately, most people are asleep
<mpt> If you can be awake sometime between 8 and 16 hours from now, that would be a better time to ask
<ddaa> SynrG: talking launchpad wiki right?
<ddaa> once you are logged in, just _clear_ the password field in the UserPreferences page and you will be able to POST it.
<ddaa> Got bitten by the bug, it's in malone somewhere. I think spiv is the man to fix it one day.
<ddaa> Then, generally use Launchpad if you want to change the password.
<ddaa> SynrG: Mh... actually, I cannot find it in Malone. Would you be kind enough to file the bug?
* ddaa -> bed
<SynrG> ddaa: wiki.ubuntu.com
<SynrG> mpt: noted. but tomorrow i'm getting married, so it's kind of inconvenient to be here then :)
<SynrG> ddaa's tip solved it
<lt_zaq> testing
<stub> jamesh: Want to run the bug contact importer now?
<jamesh> stub: okay.
<jamesh> stub: I've got permission to read the mysql database on macquarie
<stub> I assume you need to run it, as it will need access to the Bugzilla database
<stub> I'll open up access to production from there. Any particular DB user?
<jamesh> for testing, I've just been running as the default "launchpad" user.
<jamesh> which is probably okay, since it is a one off script
<stub> We can run it against that user. I'll just keep it open for a small window.
<jamesh> I'll just update my tree on macquarie
<stub> jamesh: jamesh@macquarie should now be able to connect as launchpad to the production db
<jamesh> thanks.
<jamesh> stub: so what $LPCONFIG should I run with?
<jamesh> production?
<stub> You might need to make one. Production might work, but might need a bit of hacking if there are any non-existant, required paths.
<stub> The database connection settings can be pulled from production though
<jamesh> stub: okay.  Looks like everything went okay.  You can remove the permission grant
<stub> Cool :-)
<jamesh> so now https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+subscribe says seb128 will get bug mail
<jamesh> morning mpt
<mpt> afternoon jamesh :-)
<jamesh> it is still morning here for another 3 minutes
<mpt> good afternoon now, then
<Simira> hey
<SteveA> hello Simira 
<SteveA> hello world
<Simira> can someone put up koffice for translation in Rosetta?
<Simira> morning SteveA 
<SteveA> Simira: jordi or carlos can do that.  carlos should be around in a few hours.
<Simira> mhm, I couldn't see any of them. I'll give a mail
<SteveA> daf: hello
<daf> hi Steve
<SteveA> do we have more bugs to look through?
<daf> we have the "Communication" and "Other" categories to look through
<daf> I'm really looking forward to bug keywords
<daf> I'm going to get some breakfast
<SteveA> when shall we start? 20 mins?
<daf> how about we look at them at 13:00 your time?
<SteveA> okay, 50 mins from now
<daf> cool
<jblack> stevea: ping
<SteveA> hey jblack.  i just read your email.  thanks for sorting this all out.
<SynrG> morning
<SynrG> daf: thanks.  got it sorted out yesterday.  daaa said this is a known problem, but not filed in Malone.  he asked if i'd file it, but i didn't get a chance to yet (first i have to find malone ;)
<SynrG> daf: solution: leave the wiki password blank.  press save.
<sabdfl> has mpt been and gone?
<SteveA> sabdfl: yes
<SteveA> i'll be talking with him monday morning
<SteveA> is there something i can bring up with him?
<sabdfl> SteveA: i sent him mail about wordpress as a blogging frontend for launchpad users
<sabdfl> currently wordpress uses mysql
<sabdfl> i suspect that's fine to keep as-is, as long as we can do the user storage in LP
<sabdfl> auth-to-lp
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> i guess it depends how modular the wordpress storage code is
<daf> SynrG: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3987 -- is this the problem you saw?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3987: "Launchpad wiki UserPreferences causes mismatched passwords" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Andrew Bennetts, Status: NeedInfo http://launchpad.net/bugs/3987
<SteveA> whether it treats it as all-or-nothing, or if it allows plugging in user sources
<SteveA> it's quite a common requirement to plug in user sources independently of other data.  so you can link it with ldap things, for example.
<daf> http://www.weblogs.uhi.ac.uk/sm00ay/?p=18
<SynrG> daf: checking
<daf> if they can do it with LDAP, I suspect using the authserver would not be too hard
<SynrG> daf: yes.  that's apparently the same problem.  thanks.
<SteveA> sabdfl: i've made a note about wordpress for my call with mpt on monday
<SteveA> daf: 5 mins?
* SteveA workraves
<sabdfl> cool, thanks
<daf> SteveA: I expect that Andrew wlil reply to my question when he gets back
<daf> er
<daf> SynrG: ^^^
<daf> hopefully we can get that fixed soon
<SynrG> god
<SynrG> er, good, too
<daf> feel free to subscribe to the bug in the meantime
<sabdfl> oops
<sabdfl> https://staging.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<daf> SteveA: yes
<sabdfl> that shouldn't happen
<sabdfl> BjornT: is that a known issue?
<SynrG> daf: subscribed.
<daf> sabdfl: are you getting a traceback?
<daf> sabdfl: I'm not
<daf> (just an OOPS page)
<BjornT> sabdfl: hmm, no, i didn't know about it. i'll have to check what's causing the oops.
<sabdfl> daf: i also see an oops
<sabdfl> it works on production
<stu1> The patch to let launchpad developers see exceptions hasn't landed yet.
<daf> at any rate, we can get the tb from chinstrap when it's synced
<daf> hmm, I could have sworn I saw a traceback somewhere the other day
<daf> on Launchpad
<stu1> You see them - it just isn't consistant
<daf> ah, I see
<stub> That particular issue is that I havn't run the data migration for brads bugtaskstatus update on staging
* stub goes and does it now
<daf> ah, so the tests would have passed on the sample data
<BjornT> ok, good
<stub> sabdfl: Working now
<daf> stub: what's the word on bug 1433?
<sabdfl> aha
<sabdfl> thanks stub
<daf> I'm guessing it's not so much a problem for PQM these days
<daf> Ubugtu: wake up
<sabdfl> stub: are you expecting a performance jump with pg 8.0? any reason not to wait for 8.1?
<daf> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/1433
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1433: "existing /var/tmp/fatsam.test breaks the test suite" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/bugs/1433
<stub> sabdfl: It will be a performance boost. We could wait until 8.1 has been packaged and we have tested it if we want to minimize downtime
<stub> (each major release will cost us several hours)
<sabdfl> 8.1 is packaged in dapper
<SteveA> yes, kiko talked to pitti about it yesterday
<stub> You want elmo to upgrade emperor to dapper ? :-)
<SteveA> kiko, stub and i had a long meeting about database versions and a performance plan yesterday
<SteveA> the outcome was that we move to 8.0 as planned next week, ask pitti to package a breezy backport of 8.1, test this, and maybe do an 8.1 upgrade in a few weeks
<stub> daf: You sure about that bug number? I havn't looked at that one
<daf> uh, it has a comment from you on it
<SteveA> there were other outcomes to do with some work jamesh is doing towards logging problematic queries for timeouts
<SteveA> and changing some of the tables that are involved in caches (such as the karma cache) so that we're not locking important tables like Person so much
<stub> daf: Yup - just a comment for whoever gets around to fixing it
<SteveA> when the cron scripts are running
<SteveA> the main timeout problem we have that we need to look into more closely is to do with translation pages
<daf> stub: fair enough, ta
<SteveA> even with suggestions turned off, they still time out sometimes
<stub> daf: It doesn't bite often so I don't think anyone has been bothered enough to fix it.
<SteveA> the other problems will be addressed by things stuart will be doing shortly
<daf> stub: oh, ok, "serious PQM downtime" is a bit misleading then
<SteveA> stub: is postgres 8.0 to 8.1 a major version upgrade? 
<stub> daf: erm... yeah ;-) I don't think PQM has had a problem with this for a while, and it should be impossible now it is running in a chroot
<stub> SteveA: Yes. I will need to do a full backup/restore which takes time.
<daf> would a 7.x -> 8.1 upgrade be faster than 7.x -> 8.0 + 8.0 -> 8.1?
<SynrG> the launchpad site center panel is quite constrained in width.  some pages look terrible in firefox 1.5 in 800x600
<SteveA> you need to define "faster", daf
<daf> "faster" == "less downtime"
<SynrG> fortunately, reducing the font size a couple of increments fixes this problem
<SteveA> one is one upgrade, the other is two upgrades
<SynrG> but it's a bit of a pain
<SteveA> it's going to take us a while to test 8.1 and become confident with it
<SteveA> the 7.x upgrade to 8.x is risky in that it is a major version upgrade
<stub> daf: Yes. We would half our downtime if we jumped to 8.1.
<SynrG> i was just trying to read the code of conduct.  it was unreadable until i did this.  the text did not fit within the right margin and was truncated
<daf> I'm wondering if skipping 8.0 would save one dump+restore cycle or whether we'll need to do two anyway
<daf> stub: right, that's a fairly big incentive
<daf> SynrG: URL?
<jblack> stevea: ok. ~/ubuntu changed to ~/launchpad, 10,000 foot summary of Whats Going on written for RocketfuelSetup
<daf> jblack: no, you changed it to ~/rocketfuel :)
<SteveA> we halve the downtime over the period of several weeks.  this is planned downtime though, not random downtime.
<jblack> I mean ~/rocketfuel
<SteveA> hello mpt 
<SteveA> mark was asking about the email he sent you about getting wordpress working with launchpad
<SteveA> i proposed that you and i talk about that in our call on monday
<daf> I don't think users are picky about the distinction :)
<mpt> SteveA, ok
<jblack> daf: I betchabetchabetcha they'd complain about ~/launchpad/launchpad
<daf> jblack: prob'ly :)
<SteveA> also... if we get a better machine for the database, there will be downtime then
<SteveA> jblack: how long are you around for today?
<jblack> I'm late for yesterday, actually.
<jblack> What's up? 
<SteveA> jblack: i'd like to talk with you about these docs some more, and i've arranged to do some bug work with daf right now
<SteveA> i'll work through the docs, and we can talk some other time, okay?
<stub> SteveA: I've replied to a query elmo sent me (emperor load spike) about the server. I'll bounce you a copy.
<daf> if jblack is going to go offline, I'm happy to postpone
<jblack> Give me an offset from now() and I'll be here
<mpt> SteveA, I remembered why the summary of actions needed to be above the bug comment: so that it can contain the expander that expands the comment (e.g. an original bug description that's collapsed by default)
<SteveA> thanks stub 
<daf> mpt, SteveA: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/5578 needs a UI decision
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5578: "Should "Create Branch" be on the overview page of a product?" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/bugs/5578
<stub> SteveA: I suspect the load spike was caused by some cron jobs treading on each other, causing excessive timeouts in Launchpad
<stub> SteveA: And the ones we saw after that were just 'normal' timeouts.
<SteveA> mpt: i don't follow immediately and i'm in too many conversations at once... do what you think is best in the spec, and we'll talk about it monday 
<mpt> daf, I'm not at work, it's midnight and I just popped on to see if kiko was here
<SteveA> mpt: a bit early for kiko, by 1 hour
<mpt> mail me about it if there's been no bugmail in the past couple of days, and I'll get to it
<daf> mpt: sure thing
<mpt> thanks daf
<stub> I'm off to grab dinner in moment
<SteveA> stub: will you make the cache updater cron scripts run serially ?
* jblack makes more coffee
<SteveA> i'm thinking to have one cache update script that itself updates caches in series
<SteveA> daf: voip?
<daf> SteveA: ready
<jblack> stevea: offset? 
<stub> SteveA: That would be a good idea for all the dailies.
<SteveA> jblack: pardon?
<jblack> offset from now() that you want me for? 
<jblack> 10 minutes, 1 hour, next thursday...
<SteveA> jblack: did you say that you're about done for this workday ?
<stub> SteveA: Just a shell script on production though - as we grow servers, various scripts may end up on different boxes (eg. gina is running daily on drescher)
<jblack> I'll stay up if you don't want 4 hours from now.
<SteveA> stub: they all have contention on the master database
<SteveA> jblack: i'll be working for the next 6-7 hours i expect
<SteveA> so later is fine
<stub> SteveA: If that is a problem, we can keep the master on emperor which runs them via ssh on the relevant boxes.
<SteveA> stub: i don't mind so much how it works, just that we have a sane way of not having scripts running at the same time
<SteveA> jblack: just ping me when you're around after sleeping etc.
<stub> Sure.
<SteveA> it will give me some time to look through the docs again
<jblack> sure. email me your concerns and I'll read them when I get up. 
<stub> Back in an hour
* jblack waves bye
<SteveA> jblack: ok, ta
* SteveA does voip call with daf
<SynrG> daf: https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0
<matsubara> good morning!
<SynrG> daf: also, after adding my image to my profile, my irc and jabber ids overwrite the image in 800x600 mode: https://launchpad.net/people/synrg
<SynrG> daf: i can fix this by reducing font size, but now the font is unreadable
<SynrG> if i could configure launchpad to not have a right sidebar, i'd probably be ok
<SynrG> left sidebar, even
<SynrG> well, actually, whichever one suits the user best
<SynrG> mind you, now that I've added content, there is no longer a problem.  The text flows around the photo.
<SynrG> that's an acceptable workaround.
<SteveA> stub: when you're back, i want to point you at carlos' code reviews
<stub> SteveA: Yup.
<stub> Took 1.5 hours to bzr pull --overwrite the first branch :-/
<SteveA> stub: there's a description of how to do review kinda things on the new Rocketfuel docs on the wiki that jblack has been working on
<SteveA> are you using that process, i wonder, or a different one
<kiko> hello guys
<stub> I need local branches so I can test database patches
<stub> Which is normally quicker :-/
<kiko> hey stub 
<kiko> how's it going?
<stub> fine. nothing much thrilling today.
<SteveA> stub: maybe a merge into a RF branch would be quicker than a pull --overwrite
<stub> Mmm.... yes. I'll try that next time.
<daf> kiko: do you know when Carlos is planning to land POMsgSetView?
<SteveA> i think POMsgSetView is being worked on right now
<kiko> daf, SteveA: carlos started on that end of last year
<daf> SteveA: ?
<daf> ah, Steve's DSL is down
<kiko> it happened yesterday too, bummer
<daf> if there's anybody going to land a change soon, there's a trivial fix you can do
<daf> otherwise, I'll do it myself
<stub> I  just approved one of carlos' branches
<daf> carlos is on holiday today
<daf> which branch, by the way?
<daf> ah, I see it
<kiko> I miss stevea
<daf> kiko: any idea if gneuman will be around today?
<kiko> daf, yeah, he should be
<daf> cool
<kiko> damn
<cprov> BjornT: ping 
<tuhl> where can I find documentation about the build environment?
<daf> tuhl: I don't understand
<daf> the build environment of what?
<tuhl> the new lauchpad based build environemnt
<tuhl> for ubuntu based distros
<daf> ah, I don't know much about that
<cprov> tuhl: try https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/AutoBuildManagement
<tuhl> cprov: thanks - when will the plattform opened?
<cprov> tuhl: I'm not sure, this decision isn't up to me, "when it's ready" kind of fits ;)
<tuhl> Mark told me that some bugs have to be resolved first but it should be possible to start soon
<daf> well, I think from the package maintainer's point of view, it will work much like the old system
<daf> except that build logs will show up in Launchpad
<cprov> tuhl: "soon" can vary a lot, I'm doing my best to make it ready ASAP (next month)
<cprov> daf: indeed
<tuhl> cprov: that is soon :-)
<cprov> tuhl: I'm glad it makes you happy
<cprov> daf:  maybe you can help me, just did a rollout in mawson and LP is desperately trying to send emails for foobar/test/etc from bounce@c.c, do you know what is it ?
<daf> hmm
<daf> bounce@ or bounces?
<daf> ah, bounces@c.c is the standard bounce address in schema.xml
<cprov> daf: yup, any clue ?
<daf> well, I'd guess it's a cron script
<daf> then again, I didn't think any cron jobs ran on staging
<cprov> uhmm ... cron ? don't think so, it just happens when LP is running
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [r=SteveA]  Reenable exception display when logging in as a launchpad developer, fixing Bug 5339 (r2957: Stuart Bishop)
<cprov> daf: the error mensages are in launchpad.log
<cprov> daf: see some of them at https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file9J7daL.html
<cprov> daf: hopefully mawsons smtpd is off ;)
<kiko> hopefully or thankfully? :)
<daf> cprov: looks like it :)
<BjornT> cprov: pong (i'm not paying much attention to irc atm)
<cprov> kiko: much like thankfully, thanks
<daf> cprov: by the way, I've noticed your English has been really good recently
<cprov> BjornT: np, maybe you can help me with this mysterious email issue at mawson, what is sending email in LP ? 
<daf> well, something must be running the delivery process
<cprov> daf: it's not true, who did say that ? ;)
<daf> lib/zope/app/mail/delivery.py
<daf> the thing which put the messages into the queue is probably no longer running
<cprov> I'm happy with any solution either destroy the queue content or stop the dispatcher ... don't know how 
<BjornT> cprov: hmm, not quite sure. do you want emails to be sent at all?
<cprov> BjornT: no, can live w/o them
<BjornT> cprov: ok, then it should be enough if you add a mail:stubMailer in mail-configure-normal.zcml. you can look how it's done for staging.
<cprov> BjornT: I was expecting something in lp.conf to disable it
<cprov> aha
<cprov> new conf file ... 
<cprov> BjornT: great, solved, thank you 
<cprov> BjornT: sorry for disrupt you with suck dummy question ... didn't notice the new config file
<BjornT> np. ideally everything should be in launchpad.conf, but there's still a few things that aren't
<stub> cprov: Fixed auth for the session user on mawson.
<kiko> thanks stub 
<stub> cprov: Have you created a database for the session data yet? If not, give me the name of the database you are using in the launchpad.conf
<cprov> stub: thanks, seesion DB is already there
<cprov> stub: was created via make schema, it that a problem ? 
<stub> That should be fine
<cprov> stub:  it might point to lp_dev
<cprov> stub: and I'm using lp_dogfood
<stub> I'll rename it to session_dogfood
<cprov> stub: never mind, it works 
<cprov> stub: if you say so, I'll fix the lp.conf fo DF
<stub> I'll leave it
<cprov> stub:  ok
<cprov> stub: can you mark  RT # 1616 as resolved ?
<stub> Nope.
<stub> Znarl or SteveA have the power
* BjornT -> vacation
<cprov> stub: ok, I'll poke karl, thanks for the help, saved my day . 
<ddaa> stub: you around?
<stub> ddaa: Yes
<ddaa> would be nice if we could sort of pair-deploy the updatebranches script today
<ddaa> I think most/all the pieces are in place now
<stub> That would need to be soon - it is 10pm here.
<stub> What needs to be done from my end?
<ddaa> Mh, nothing except the db access (I don't remember the user to su to right now, so cannot check)
<ddaa> just got the impression mgmt wanted us both familiar with the set up
<SynrG> ddaa: that fixed my problem.  also, as daf has pointed out, it *is* in malone: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3987
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3987: "Launchpad wiki UserPreferences causes mismatched passwords" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Andrew Bennetts, Status: NeedInfo http://launchpad.net/bugs/3987
<ddaa> and since we have different ways of doing rollouts...
<ddaa> stub: okay, I can "psql -U importd -h emperor launchpad_prod" from bzrsyncd@gandwana
<ddaa> I think I can handle the rest by myself
<ddaa> good night
<stub> Ok. I'll be around a while still if you need me.
* ddaa -> snack
<stub> Is importd the correct user to use in the long term?
<stub> I think we already had this discussion, and it is in my mailbox
<ddaa> stub: I guess whatever we said is vaguely incorrect
<ddaa> the whole buttsource/importd design has become largely obsolete
<ddaa> I guess you are the one to make the call at whether we need new and different users
<ddaa> As long as my scripts can poke the DB as needed, and that I have a login with some broad permissions to do diagnostic and fixup, I'm happy.
<stub> I'll worry about it once I've put together some auditing tools to determine what access particular processes need - it is too slow and painful to do it manually
<SteveA_> stub: hello
<daf> hi Steve
<SteveA_> stub: carlos knows that the `sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/carlos/launchpad/bug-5751-2` contains the other stuff.  he couldn't work out how to get baz to do this well.
<daf> gneuman: yo
<SteveA_> hi daf
<gneuman> daf, 
<gneuman> yo
<daf> I was looking at this: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3068
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3068: "Adding poll with the same name in the same team causes ops..." Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: marisa, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/bugs/3068
<gneuman> yes
<daf> have you spoken to marisa about it recently?
<gneuman> no
<gneuman> i got no answer
<daf> ok -- perhaps you should go ahead with your fix rather than waiting
<stub> SteveA_: Merge them into one branch and put that up for review would have worked
<gneuman> ok
<daf> I don't know who marisa is
<daf> maybe they misunderstood what assigning means
<daf> I'll assign it to you
<gneuman> ok
<daf> thanks
<SteveA_> stub: i asked him to offer it as two separate reviews originally, because it looked like it would be messy to review otherwise
<daf> SteveA_: where would you like me to put the bug/milestone assignement doc?
<daf> SteveA_: LaunchpadMilestoneManagement?
<daf> LaunchpadBugManagement?
<ddaa> grah... it's snowing again!
<daf> lucky you
<ddaa> I've been wanting to go to the roller night for _months_!
<ddaa> It's always raining or snowing on fridays when I'm free :(
<ddaa> beside's it's not cold enough for the snow not to melt
<daf> ah, shame
<daf> honestly, who calls their project 'bum'?
<SynrG> a purile nerd?
<ddaa> some people call their command line tools baz...
<daf> maybe English wasn't their native language
<SynrG> puerile, even
<Nafallo> bootupmanager ;-)
<Nafallo> or rather BootUpManager :-P
<daf> Nafallo: yes: https://launchpad.net/products/bum
<SteveA_> daf: the thing is, this is about our processes for assigning bugs to launchpad milestones, and managing bugs filed on the launchpad project
<SteveA_> daf: we must try to not confuse people with a too general title
<Nafallo> so bum in short then :-)
<jblack> SteveA: Somehow, I'm still up
<SteveA_> daf: maybe LaunchpadProjectMilestones ?
<SteveA_> hi jblack 
<daf> SteveA_: sounds good to me
<SteveA_> jblack: my dsl connection is not working.  i'm currently on gprs, which isn't a very fat or fast pipe
<jblack> Ok. Tomorrow perhaps
<SteveA_> daf: tramp - remote file access in Emacs
<SteveA_> daf: so, "bum" has company
<SteveA_> jblack: yeah... my day has been a bit thrown off by the DSL outage
<daf> hmm, hadn't thought of the en_US sense
<Nafallo> well, alacarte was named smeg before so... ;-)
<jblack> stevea: If you still want to talk though, I do have skype. I can do pots over that.
<daf> SteveA_: here's a draft: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadProjectMilestones
<daf> SteveA_: shall I send a mail?
<SynrG> speaking of package names and profanity, don't forget that apt used to be called deity
<SynrG> bum is mild by comparison
<daf> well, profanity is in the eye of the beholder
<SynrG> bum is a line of clothing too.
<SteveA_> daf: i will read it
<SteveA_> daf: I always found the en_US idiom "it's a bum rap" very confusing
<daf> I can see why
<SteveA_> SynrG: a friend and i were drinking in a pub, and saw our boss come into the pub, with his brother visiting from the US.  this was about 12 years ago.  The brother was wearing a sweater that loudly announced "BUM EQUIPMENT".  My friend and I fell about laughing for a very long time.
<SynrG> SteveA_: :)
<jblack> I have no idea where that term comes from, though I know what it means.
<SteveA_> i only found out later that it is a brand of clothing
<SteveA_> jblack: does it mean "a telling off"
<SteveA_> like "he was given a telling off by his boss" == "he was given a bum rap by his boss" ?
<SteveA_> verbal discipline...
<jblack> Nope. It means that one got punished/blamed for something they didn't do, or punished much more than the crime deserved.
<jblack> Its since evolved a bit to also mean "a bad reputation"
<SteveA_> i have no idea how to say that in en_GB
<SynrG> well, rap, as in "rap sheet".  "bum" as in "bad"
<daf> usatoday.com: "Is fat getting a bum rap?"
<jblack> There's three or four meaning for the word "rap", none of which has to do with knocking on things.
<jblack> daf: that woudl be the "undeservedly bad reputation" definition
<daf> indeed
<SteveA_> bradb: milestones are going to be increasingly important to us.  do you think a bug's page can display what milestone it is assigned to?
<daf> SteveA_: I've filed a bug on that
<daf> bug 6014
<bradb> SteveA_: Sure. Thinking required.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6014: "milestone should be displayed on bug page" Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/bugs/6014
<SteveA_> it still sounds like something vaguely obscene to me
<jblack> oh, you have no idea.
<daf> some preposterious conjunction of music and posterior
<daf> SteveA_: if there is a bug open about finding bugs not assigned ot milestones, I can't find it
<bradb> daf: Use Google to find bugs filed in Malone.
<daf> hmm, ok
<daf> using Malone's own search usually works for me
<bradb> :)
<bradb> I use Google for bugs that I'm sure were filed, that I can't find via Malone's search.
<daf> perhaps the advanced search syntax could support it
<daf> but it's not explicitly mentioned there
<daf> oh, something I noticed: of the 1123 oopses that happened yesterday, 252 were from googlebot
<SteveA_> daf: good stuff on the milestones doc.  I've made a few small changes.  you can announce it now.  i discussed it with kiko on the phone a couple of hours ago.
<daf> cool, thanks
<SteveA_> daf: have you see jamesh's script to analyze oops reports?
<daf> no
<daf> many of the failures seem to be on build pages
<daf> https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~daf/googlebot-oopses
<daf> SteveA_: where's James' script?
<daf> cprov-lunch: maybe these mean something to you
<SteveA_> daf: in /scripts.  but, there is a copy in ~stevea on chinstrap
<SteveA_> daf: stevea@chinstrap:~$ ./analyse-error-reports.py /srv/gangotri-logs/2006-01-06/ > public_html/friday-so-far.txt
<daf> got it
<SteveA_> daf: chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~stevea/friday-so-far.txt
<daf> that's very nice
<SteveA_> jamesh is continuing to develop the script
<SteveA_> to distinguish between worrisome 404s and expected ones
<SteveA_> worrisome ones are where it isn't a robot, and it has a referer that is a site we care about
<SteveA_> as that indicates a broken linkn
<SteveA_> such a site could be the wiki, for example, or shipit or launchpad
<daf> well, robot ones are not so great either
<daf> it might indicate a broken link
<SteveA_> maybe, but robots look over links that were there last time the robot went around
<daf> true
<SteveA_> so, simply renaming something can lead to 404s
<daf> I didn't think we had many pages that disappeared
<SteveA_> or changing the URL hierarchy for some pages that we don't expect people to bookmark
<SteveA_> sometime, we'll look into using the google site APIs to leave structured information to tell google how to best crawl the site
<SteveA_> ooh
<SteveA_> DSL came back
<SteveA_> with a blast of polish pop music
<SteveA_>  watch "ping -c 1 148.88.8.6 && xmms music/Zanim\ Slonce\ Wstanie.mp3 "
<SteveA_> has been running since lunchtime
<jordi> Simira, SteveA_: I think koffice, and the rest of gnome and kde would be waiting for carlos' autoimport system for both
<jordi> dunno how he wants to handle it in the meanwhile
* SteveA_ goes offline to switch networks back
<cprov> daf: reading it 
<cprov> daf:  it might be generated by failures/missing on gina production run, I'm waiting the error-log sync on chinstrap to read the full traceback 
<jordi> SteveA_, kiko-fud: got email
<ddaa> why does production deployment have to feel like trying to hit an elephant in the eye using a straw as an aim _and_ as a sarbacane?
<ddaa> I mean s/sarbacane/pea-shooter/
<kiko> thanks jordi 
<jordi> hey man
<Simira> jordi :does that autoimport system have an eta?
<jordi> Simira: I don't know, carlos will know
<jordi> today is a holiday in Spain
<jordi> dunno if he's on holiday
<Simira> ok
<jordi> the three wise men came last night and left presents for the kids :)
<Simira> oh, right. We had that couple of weeks ago ;p
<jordi> I heard ;P
<kiko> and disassembling the christmas tree
<jordi> xmas ends today in Spain :)
<jordi> makes it long and annoying
<kiko> it's always annoying
<Simira> we are going over to some people to have a "christmas-tree-disassembling-party" tonight.
<jordi> gah
<jordi> the import queue is oopsing on me all the time
<jordi> kiko: is there anything obvious in OOPS-A298?
<jordi> Simira: is that disassembling violent?
<jordi> like people pulling and tearing the tree
<Simira> jordi : I hope not. This is my first time on that occation
<jordi> and jumping on it, while yelling "wOOOHOOO!!"
<jordi> Simira: boring!
<jordi> kiko: I'm going to my town in the solitary mountains. I'll be networkless, but I'll bring my laptop to see if I can start writing something up.
<jordi> kiko: any kind of suggestions before I elave?
<kiko> ok, cool
<jordi> mostly about how to focus the docs
<kiko> hmm
<kiko> not really I guess
<jordi> I'll see what I come up with.
<jordi> I'll make it a manual, I guess.
<kiko> jordi, what day was that oops generated?
<jordi> 5 mins ago
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> ForbiddenAttribute: ('pofile', <TranslationImportQueueEntry at 0x2ab22c2c50>)
<kiko> it's very odd
<kiko> jordi, how did you get that?
<jordi> kiko: trying to edit something in the import queue.
<jordi> ie, setting the required fields to values, and pressing ok
<kiko> jordi, it's a bug, probably easy to fix
<kiko> jordi, wanna file it, and I'll get somebody to look at it?
<jordi> k
<jordi> pfft
<jordi> what I import doesn't seem to appear in the product translations
* jordi files bug
<kiko> ddaa, do you know the answer to mark's recent question on apt personal branches?
<ddaa> I would probably have I knew what his expectations were.
<kiko> yeah me too
<ddaa> So the option looks like "say nothing", "hip shoot", "ask for clarifications an look stupid"...
<SteveA> we can display bzr branches in launchpad... their metadata anyway, right?
<jordi> ah, it did work
<kiko> ddaa, hip shot then?
<SteveA> we have some code that can get the metadata out of a bzr branch
<kiko> it worked for doc
<SteveA> we can register the 'apt' upstream bzr branch in launchpad
<ddaa> SteveA: nope, I've been fighting to get the bits in place for a long time, right now I'm trying to get the metadata scanning cronjob online.
<SteveA> and run the code on it to make its metadata appear in launchpad
<SteveA> maybe not even as a cronjob
<SteveA> just as a oneoff so we can see the stuff in launchpad
<ddaa> Well, anyway, I'm trying to make it run _anyhow_.
<SteveA> okay
<kiko> heh
<SteveA> so, seeing the bzr info for 'apt' in launchpad is a milestone
<SteveA> and as soon as that milestone is achievable, go for it
<ddaa> one nagging issue is that it does not look that any stuff served by the supermirror is sane... and I have no error feedback to look for good data...
<kiko> I think ddaa has a good idea of what's necessary
<kiko> ddaa, what does spiv say?
<SteveA> spiv is back monday
<ddaa> kiko: one of the things I've been planning to do since I'm back is writing requirement for crude error reporting to jblack.
<ddaa> I'm better off asking jblack since he has at least some TZ overlap with me.
<ddaa> also, spiv already has too much tech work on his plate, while jblack is willing to do more.
* SteveA --> exercise
<kiko> fair enough
<kiko> but keeps tabs on how it's going
<kiko> and tell me if it slips
<ddaa> It has been slipping for about two weeks before christmas...
<kiko> so stop the bleeding
<ddaa> trying hard
<ddaa> as I understand it, it has been largely coordination and communication issues
<ddaa> nothing that can be fixed by the application of more hands
<kiko> which we can help with if you tell us what's bothering you
<ddaa> I've been doing that every monday with SteveA and lifeless :)
<kiko> or I can send you a dvd of the lost episode where jack tries to save boone
<kiko> cprov, yo?
<cprov> kiko: yo
<ddaa> don't worry, the situation is getting under control, I expect to get bzr metadata displayed before thursday.
<kiko> cprov:
<kiko> <elmo> kiko: gcj-4.0-base isn't in universe, it's in main
<kiko> <elmo> kiko: on ftp-master and 2 x archive.u.c
<kiko> cprov, also, tell me about our buildds. do we have at least two architectures?
<cprov> kiko: this is bad ...
<cprov> kiko: no only 2x i386, 
<kiko> cprov, what is bad?
<kiko> cprov, what are their names?
<cprov> chroot is looking for pkgs in the wrong component ... I wonder how ? which tag file is broken
<cprov> kiko: molodezhnaya and ferraz 
<kiko> cprov, maybe it's one of the broken Sections?
<cprov> kiko: yup ..
<kiko> jordi, gone?
* bradb & # lunch
<ddaa> kiko: can you review a small patch (that I intend to test live...)?
<ddaa> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file48Qjl6.html
<kiko> daf, is carlos taking bug 1681?
<kiko> ddaa, explain this config change to me?
<ddaa> the previous value was a placeholder
<kiko> okay
<kiko> and what's the difference between
<kiko> -                logger_object.warning("Branch not found: %s" % branch_url)
<kiko> +                logger_object.warning("Branch not found: %s", branch_url)
<ddaa> If I understand correctly, that just means that the interpolation is only done if the warning gets logged
<ddaa> it's just better logging style
<kiko> ddaa, if you test the traceback logging (is there no better way of logging tracebacks?) then r=kiko
<kiko> that branch url no longer looks like a URL, btw
<ddaa> Yeah, I tested traceback.exc_format() in an interactive python.
<ddaa> what do you mean "no longer looks like a URL"?
<ddaa> what sort of "better" logging of tracebacks would you like?
<ddaa> exc_format() does exactly what I want: give me the string that python displays for uncaught exceptions 
<kiko> okay, great
<kiko> ddaa, I meant that it used to be foo/232 now it's foo0000232
<ddaa> nah, the urlprefix has a trailing slash in the config
<ddaa> previously, it introduced a redundant slash
<ddaa> But thanks for mentioning it. That might have been a bug.
<kiko> ah, okay.
<kiko> make a comment on that perhaps?
<kiko> aar r=kiko of course
<ddaa> okay, thanks
<jordi> kiko: back for like 5m
<kiko> jordi, ah, never mind
<kiko> jordi, what was your bug #?
<jblack> ddaa: I think we need a three way handshake. :) 
<jblack> ddaa: what did you need before?
<ddaa> jblack: what do you mean?
<jblack> You pinged me not too long ago. 
<ddaa> I would like to know why every branch I try to get from bazaar.launchpad.net gives me
<ddaa> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.AttributeError: 'BzrBranch' object has no attribute '_branch_format'
<jordi> kiko: hmm, let me dig
<jblack> ddaa: Because most of them are bad branches at source.
<jblack> There's a few good ones in there. I can find a couple if you need.
<kiko> jblack, is bzr push broken again?
<kiko>     push_file = file (filename, "rb")
<kiko>     (location,) = [f.rstrip('\n') for f in push_file] 
<ddaa> jblack: if they are bad branches at sources, they should not be get onto bazaar.launchpad.net, right?
<kiko> how can that be guaranteed to return two items?
<jblack> kiko: I'm not aware of bzr push being broken at the moment, but I haven't read email in a couple hours
<jblack> kiko: I can look into it after I talk to ddaa
<ddaa> jblack: what is there is stuff the mirroring script has written, one of the purpose of this setup is to sanitize the data.
<kiko> I'll pester #bzr meanwhile
<jordi> 6499
<jblack> ddaa: There will always be things that by defintion are "bad" at one point or another if you include inconsistancy
<ddaa> jblack: try getting any _sane_ branch, for example http://bazaar.launchpad.net/00/00/02/24, that _used_ to work
<kiko> thanks jordi 
<jblack> trying
<jblack> ddaa: i see the errror
<jordi> kiko: np
<ddaa> and 1. there should not be any transient inconsistency error, the fetching code is designed defensively against that issue
<ddaa> 2. these errors are not transient, and seem to affect all branches that look otherwise good
<jblack> Odd. branch-format is empty
<jblack> ddaa: its ok buddy. Relax. stage 2 gives you error reporting
<ddaa> I'm _almost_ ready to do the first bzrsyncd run, but it looks like I'm going to be blocked on that issue.
<jblack> but you're always going to potentially see inconsistant things. 
<ddaa> sure, that's not what I'm talking about
<jblack> consider a branch that has started mirroring, but never finished the first time.
<jblack> I define inconsistant as bad.
<jblack> yeah. branch-format in every single one is empty
<jblack> that looks like a bzr bug to me
<ddaa> yes, that's the issue
<jblack> elmo: ping
<elmo> jblack: ?
<jblack> Is anything changing _right now_ ? 
<elmo> jblack: nope
<jblack> ddaa: give me moment. I'll upgrade bzr
<elmo> I'll talk to you before it does
<jblack> after I test it
<SynrG> my friend's Safari browser hates launchpad :(
<ddaa> anyway, I'm being overriden by the cat :)
<SynrG> has trouble with the certificate
* jblack sadly looks at the clock and realizes he's only going to get 3 hours of sleep before office hours
<ddaa> jblack: the sky is not going to fall over
<SynrG> NSURLErrorDomain:-1205
<ddaa> go to sleep if it's too late for you
<jblack> No worries. I'll take care of this. 
<jblack> Take care of your cat before it chews up your mouse =)
<jblack> ddaa: in the meantime, I'll try remirroring the whole lot.
<ddaa> he just want me to stroke it... meaning he's resting on my hands while I type...
<bradb> SynrG: What URL?
<bradb> SynrG: I don't have trouble with it in Safari. Neither does mpt (our UI designer who uses Safari.)
<SynrG> trying to access my profile
<SynrG> i suspect it is the same with all others
<bradb> SynrG: I'm running Version 2.0.2 (416.13)
<jblack> stevea: ping
<SynrG> https://launchpad.net/people/synrg
* kiko pqms
<bradb> SynrG: Works fine here.
* SynrG queries his friend about his Safari version
<bradb> SynrG: And does it work for him in FF from the same machine?
<SteveA> jblack: hello
<jblack> stevea: still up
<SteveA> jblack: okay
<SteveA> shall we talk?
<jblack> sure
<jblack> sounds like fun
<jblack> are you waiting for me to ring? 
<SteveA> i was distracted for a sec
<SteveA> go ahead and ring the voip
<ddaa> yeeeeeeehaw!
<ddaa> SteveA: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/00/00/02/24
<ddaa> oops
<ddaa> SteveA: https://launchpad.net/people/mdz/+branch/ltsp/ubuntu-main
<kiko> ddaa, rock and rolling!
<mdz> ddaa: nice
<ddaa> not yet cronjobbed, but at least it _can_ work
<kiko> wow, that is quite cool
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/sourcecode/pygettextpo: [trivial]  Add a clean target (that actually does a distclean) (r17: kiko)
<ddaa> thanks jblack
<SteveA> ddaa: nice!
<sivang> hi folks, what's up?
<sivang> jblack: I see RFS is getting there, right? not so far before it's ready?
<gneuman> can anyone here review for me?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]   Make sure we /really/ clean up pygettextpo, and any libtool cruft, when make cleaning (r2958: kiko)
<kiko> gneuman, what's up?
<gneuman> kiko,  
<gneuman> just need review
<gneuman> 1 trivial
<gneuman> 1 easy and small
<kiko> sure
<gneuman> sending to you then
<jblack> sivang: I think its very close, and very good.
<jblack> SteveA has a keen eye for catching ambiguities.
<jblack> I just realized on the phone with him that there's one significant part missing. After that it should be ready for test and usage.
<ddaa> where's is the new pqm status page?
<jblack> You tell me.
<jblack> ddaa: the full remirror is running with a fresh copy of bzr.
<ddaa> jblack: update-branches is running, when I kick it manually
<ddaa> uploading final logging fixes right now, then I'll cron it.
<bradb> What can I do to get my branch pushed up to chinstrap as quickly as possible in this scenario:
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/canonical/status-notes-as-comment $ bzr push chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/bradb/launchpad/status-notes-as-comment
<bradb> bzr: ERROR: Local branch is not a newer version of remote branch.
<ddaa> You'll probably want to keep an eye out for it in launchpad-error-reports@
<jblack> ddaa: Bear in mind that I haven't found the problem. I'm hoping its a non-reproducable bug from some mind bent on eggnog
<ddaa> if that should happen again, you should see it on launchpad-error-reports@
<jblack> ddaa: Hmm. I'm not on that, and would prefer not to be unless its necessary.
<jblack> would it be possible to procmail certain reports to me? 
<ddaa> I think it is necessary... we can get stub to set up topics for stuff we are interested in (that is _not_ the insane rosetta spam!)
* bradb goes with --overwrite and --no-tree
<ddaa> this functionality crosses responsibility boundaries, all responsible (that is you and I) should look out for problems (and fix them quickly).
<ddaa> jblack: I'd rather not, my mail setup is procmail free and I'd like to keep it that way.
<jblack> you already have to watch it? 
<ddaa> sure, I have to look out for my cronjob logs...
<jblack> Does it not report if there's not a problem? ] 
<ddaa> depends on the set up, right now I'll have it report for missing branches, at least until we have some SM error handlding.
<ddaa> Eventually, it should not report if there is no problem.
<jblack> ddaa: Hmm. Would you mind if we discuss this at another time? 
<ddaa> no hurry
<ddaa> I'm just being a bit over-enthusiastic.
<jblack> Ahh. I'm at over 30 hours. 
<ddaa> You know, sleep is useful.
<jblack> I've seen people wake up, work, go to bed and wake up again. :) 
<jblack> So lets put this off
* bradb submits BugStatusChangesAsComments for review, writes activity report, heads off. Later all.
<sivang> jblack: cool then, it's sure looks like it from the wiki subscription notification.
<jblack> If anybody really needs anything from me before I go, this is the time
<kiko> ddaa, where does that branch of mdz come from? not the supermirror, right?
<ddaa> as far as bzrsyncd is concerned, it comes from the supermirror
<ddaa> but the SM has pulled it from somewhere else (sftp for bzr is not there yet)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]    Visual fixes to expander; improve icon positioning and don't underline it (r2959: kiko, Christian Reis)
<ddaa> yay, that's cronjobbed
<ddaa> 0030 and 1230 every day
* ddaa wraps up his activity report
<kiko> ddaa, hey
<kiko> before doing that
<kiko> why don't you answer to mark's message?
<ddaa> hu... why about doing that monday when everything has been scanned right?
* ddaa checks for any apt branch
<kiko> ddaa, sure.
<kiko> sounds safe.
<kiko> I like to keep the man happy..
<ddaa> well, if there is an apt branch, I would not be able to resisit
<ddaa> "you means something like THAT?"
<ddaa> Mh... not any apt branch there ATM...
<kiko> ddaa, how much time do we have to wait?
<ddaa> until somebody register them :)
<ddaa> then the SM has to mirror them
<ddaa> and bzrsyncd has not scan them
<kiko> mdz, do you have any apt branches to register?
<ddaa> all that is doing with crons
<ddaa> we have plans to reduce latency later on, but right now the latency will still by of the order of one day
* ddaa english is getting worse by the minute
<mdz> kiko: yes
<mdz> I have all sorts of branches
<kiko> can you register one for apt?
<ddaa> mdz: the sabdfl sounded it would make him happy to see a bunch of apt branches in Launchpad, since we just finished to get the whole chaing _somewhat_ working, that would be a good time to put some data in :)
<mdz> ddaa: he's not happy with my ltsp branches eh?
<mdz> hmm, actually I don't have any bzr apt branches.  they're still baz
<ddaa> ah... that's a good reason for not showing them, I guess...
<mdz> mvo's branch is converted to bzr
<mdz> http://people.debian.org/~mvo/bzr/apt--main.bzr/
<ddaa> added
<ddaa> It should be scanned tomorrow.
<ddaa> I'm going to play some wesnoth now :)
<sivang> ddaa: have fun :)
<kiko> time to move out too
<kiko> catch you all later
#launchpad 2006-01-12
<Mez> anyone here?
<carlos> morning
<Mez> morning
<minghua> hi, it seems if I label a bug as a duplicate to another in malone, when the main bug is closed, the duplicate doesn't get closed automatically
<minghua> not a big deal for me, but I think you may want to know
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: final tweaks to update-branches [r=kiko]  (r2960: David Allouche)
<kiko> morning
<matsubara> good morning!
<SteveA_> hiya
<SteveA_> kiko: dsl down *again*
<SteveA_> oh, just came back
<kiko> heya SteveA_ dude
<kiko> I'm working on bug 959
<kiko> do you have any suggestions on how to proceed? I have a working prototype
<SteveA_> bug 959 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 959: "Default printing option." Fix req. for: inkscape (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/bugs/959
<SteveA_> no way
<kiko> odd.
<kiko> Ubugtu, bug 929
<Ubugtu> (bug <abbreviation> <number>) -- Look up bug <number> in the bugtracker associated with <abbreviation>.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 929: "Long words (such as URLs) overflow columns" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Christian Reis, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/bugs/929
<kiko> o/~ I'm ... the world's forgotten boy o/~
<kiko> this rhcp cover of search and destroy rocks
<SteveA_> seek and destroy?
<SteveA_> metallica?
<kiko> no, iggy pop's search and destroy
<SteveA_> so, breaking URLs
<SteveA_> ddaa tried some stuff a while ago
<SteveA_> it looked good but had usability problems
<SteveA_> we need to consider the use-cases, and make a good trade-off
<SteveA_> the use-cases are
<kiko> I was thinking of adding an image and a <br>
<SteveA_>  - displaying in the body of the page
<SteveA_>  - displaying in a portlet
<kiko> where I wrapped
<SteveA_>  - allowing a user to see where the link is going
<SteveA_>  - allowing a user to copy/paste a link from the screen, and use it later
<SteveA_>  - allowing a user to use browser right-click facilities to copy a URL, and use it later
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> okay, well
<SteveA_> ddaa was inserting unicode breaking space chars next to the / characters
<SteveA_> which allowed it to break well
<SteveA_> but failed confusingly when you copy and paste it
<kiko> the proposed solution I was going about was wrapping any word displayed with more than N characters
<kiko> this also solves some problems with thisreallylongwordsomedorkenteredwithoutconsideringpornletsorthegeneralpopulation'sbrowserwidth.
<SteveA_> yeah
<SteveA_> try it out
<kiko> I'm having a bit of trouble finding an algorithm to do the munching
<SteveA_> i think it is a good idea
<kiko> is string.split() inneficient when using some form of maxsplit?
<SteveA_> where are you doing this?
<SteveA_> in the display of paragraphs?
<kiko> I was thinking of doing it, yeah, in dpot
<SteveA_> so, a regex will match long "words"
<kiko> as a final step in text_to_html
<SteveA_> and you can use a function-replacement from it
<SteveA_> to split
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> it's dangerous to do it that way because of html tags I think
<kiko> I'm not sure you can get the regexp to properly handle a string like "foo bar <a href="weiwqeiowqewqowqwqewewewrkjsdahfdiushfdfuifghdisuahadsuiafhdjfahdflads">wereurewiurryuwierhewiuhfeiufheiufewhfwhfewfeufhwe</a>
<SteveA_> really?
<SteveA_>  >asdasd<
<SteveA_> so, a segment starts with ^ or >
<SteveA_> ignore whitespace after >
<kiko> or perhaps <newtag reallylongattributeblablaetcyougetit finish=1>
<SteveA_> and ends with $ or  <
<SteveA_> within a segment, you have words separated with whitespace
<kiko> okay.
<SteveA_> back later -- switching networks
<kiko> sure
<kiko> steveA: were you suggesting using re.split() and then re.sub() for each matching portion?
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> let me think more
<SteveA> kiko: probably just re.sub would do, with the right regex
<kiko> yeah, possibly -- but I thought sub substituted the whole regexp match, and you couldn't choose to replace just a portion..
<kiko> hmmm I guess I could just replace things I didn't want to change with themselves.
<kiko> steveA: can a regexp match a sequence with less than N chars and differentiate it from a sequence with more than N?
<SteveA> {m,n}
<SteveA> http://docs.python.org/lib/re-syntax.html
<kiko> but m or n can't be non-null
<kiko> can't be null
<kiko> aha.
<kiko> it can
<kiko> thanks
* carlos -> lunch
<kiko> SteveA, success, but using two re.subs
<kiko> I don't think the overhead is that bad..
<kiko> SteveA, what length would be most reasonable?
<kiko> 70 chars?
<kiko> I needed some bigsleep myself
* kiko waves
<cx_raj> is there some problem with launchpad. I'm unable to login
<cx_raj> hi everyone
<cx_raj> is there some problem with launchpad. I'm unable to login
<matsubara> cx_raj: it's working for me. What's going on there?
<mdke> works here too
<cx_raj> when i login i'm redirected to home page and the login status show no users logged in
<matsubara> what URL are you logging in to?
<cx_raj> https://launchpad.net/+login
<cx_raj> if i enter a wrong password the after verification it is indicated that the user name and password doesnt match
<cx_raj> but when password is correct why dio i get redirected to home page with out getting logged in
<matsubara> cx_raj: don't know. I can't reproduce here. It's all working fine. I get redirected to home page logged in. 
<cx_raj> i tried logging in from SUSE Linux (Used Mozilla, Firefox, Konqueror), Windows (IE, Firefox, Opera) but its the same. I even created another account but still i'm unable to wrong in
<cx_raj> sorry log in not wrong in
<cx_raj> ne email ids for support to launchpad
<cx_raj> even shipit.ubuntu.com says forbidden| you don't have permission to access this page
<cx_raj> ne1 has ne idea on what's happening
<jsmidt> I'm new to rosetta and have made some suggestions.  How do I get them uploaded.  I know you have to be a member of a team but there is no team for my language.  
<jsmidt> I'm new to rosetta and have made some suggestions.  How do I get them uploaded.  I know you have to be a member of a team but there is no team for my language.
<carlos> jsmidt, hi
<carlos> jsmidt, if there is no team for your language
<carlos> the translations will be used automatically
<carlos> jsmidt, anyway, you should think on creating a team to coordinate with any other future translator for your language
<jsmidt> thanks carlos
<carlos> jsmidt, you are welcome
<jsmidt> Do you have do upload a file after you are done or do you just push "save and continue"?
<carlos> jsmidt, save and continue is to translate using the web interface
<carlos> the upload file feature
<carlos> is to do offline translations
<jsmidt> thanks again
<jsmidt> I'll get to translatting
<jsmidt> :)
<carlos> jsmidt, feel free to ask anything you need
<jsmidt> Do these tranlations count toward Karma?
<carlos> yes
<carlos> night
#launchpad 2006-01-13
<cyberix> I'd like to start translation of two Dapper packages into Finnish language in Rosetta. Is there already an automatic system that makes them available in Rosetta?
<cyberix> Or can I create a request somewhere?
* jblack waves to mez
* Mez waves back
<Mez> hows u 
<jblack> I'm good.
<carlos> morning
<ceraduenn> morning..
<ceraduenn> [but here is already evening.:-)] 
<carlos> ceraduenn, :-)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: Fix #5751. Performance fixes related with Suggestions [r=stub]  (r2961: Carlos Perell Marn, Carlos Perello Marin)
<mdke_> hey carlos, around?
<carlos> mdke_, hi
<carlos> yes
<mdke_> carlos, hi. Are all the upstream translations in rosetta/ubuntu/dapper now, do you know? 
<carlos> not yet
<mdke_> carlos, ok, any idea on an ETA?
<carlos> mdke_, I need to fix a couple of bugs and launchpad should start building packages for Ubuntu
<carlos> it should happen soon, but depend on Soyuz being ready too
<mdke_> oh i see
<mdke_> carlos, thanks for the info
<carlos> mdke_, you are welcome
<cyberix> How are ui translations synchronised between launchpad, Grumpy and the original project?
<mdke> cyberix, rosetta has a database of translations of strings, and if a translation for a string in an upstream/downstream project exists, it will appear as a suggestion elsewhere
<mdke> s/Grumpy/Dapper btw 
<cyberix> I'd like to start translation of two Dapper packages into Finnish language in Rosetta. Is there already an automatic system that makes them available in Rosetta?
<cyberix> Or can I create a request somewhere?
<mdke> cyberix, translations of all dapper packages should be available in rosetta
<mdke> if not, you'll need to file a bug
<cyberix> mdke: universe too?
<mdke> cyberix, yes, if the package has a pot template
<cyberix> Well the packages are gnunet and gnunet-gtk. Could you check, if is is just me.
<cyberix> I've not used Launchpad or Rosetta before.
<mdke> you're right, it's not there
<cyberix> It is quite new
<cyberix> How often are the packages updated to Launchpad?
<mdke> not sure
<mdke> ping carlos about it
<mdke> the gnunet-gtk package has the pot/po files in, afaics
<cyberix> mdke: gnunet package should have some for commandline utilities.
<cyberix> iirc
<mdke> yeah it does
<cyberix> And where should I file, if it is a bug?
<cyberix> And under package bugs or launchpad bugs?
<cyberix> carlos: .
<carlos> cyberix, dapper is not yet ready to translate using Rosetta
<carlos> cyberix, when we have it ready, we will update all packages everytime a new release is uploaded into the Ubuntu's archive.
<cyberix> carlos: Any estimate when it will happen?
<carlos> I hope at the end of the month, but I need to check with some people to be sure
<cyberix> Can I join a launchpad news mailing list?
<cyberix> One that doesn't spam me everyday
<cyberix> but tells me when a milestone is reached
<John_c> There is here someone from Germany
<carlos> cyberix, http://lists.canonical.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users
<carlos> cyberix, not sure if it's already active
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you later
<cyberix> thanks
<cyberix> and bye
<hub> Hi
<hub> I didn't find where to register an external bug tracker
<hub> in malone
<hub> forgot
<hub> finally found it
<hub> confusing :-/
<hub> sorry for the noise
<hub> c-ya
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> morning
#launchpad 2006-01-14
<ddaa> jblack: would renaming "Code" to "Branches" would suit you?
<jblack> That would be better, but I like "My Branches" better still.
<ddaa> Because "My Branches" only work if you are looking at your own person.
<jblack> If I looked at ddaa's page, then that's ddaa's page.
<jblack> He's saying "here's my branches"
<jblack> Hmmm. well, hold on. I think I see your point.
<jblack> Can we change it to Branches for $username ? 
<jblack> or $username's branches
<ddaa> Not at the moment.
<jblack> Ok. Then I want this.
<jblack> I didn't realize that whole blue box on the right was all of jblack's stuff.
<jblack> Can we title that block James Blackwell's
<jblack> Then overview, bugs, branches, etc, they all make sense
<ddaa> Yeah... that would make sense.
<jblack> Or not james blackwell's, but jblack's or whatever the primary id is
<ajmitch> 'My ' anything reminds me too much of windows
<jblack> eas if they own the word.
<ajmitch> no, it's just an unfriendly association for some of us :)
<jblack> I notice we already do that on the person block on the left side.
<jblack> Which gets me thinking...
<ddaa> jblack: I have to go to bed. Can you mail me or file a bug or something to remind me to follow up on that? The person you want to talk about about this kind of pervasive change (the portlet should probably be changed everywhere, not just for people) is mpt.
<jblack> Perhaps left side should always be global, and right side should always be uniq
<jblack> WHOAH!
<ddaa> hu?
<jblack> I have a link to edit your personal details!
<ddaa> yeah sure.
<jblack> Oh, of course. I'm in a group
<ddaa> Anyway, everybody can _try_ editing anybody's details
<mpt> Windows is dropping the "My" in Vista
<ddaa> but only launchpad admins will be able to edit other people's details.
<jblack> Whats the point of loading a menu up with things one ca't do? 
<mpt> *sigh*
<jblack> I guess thats a landmine of sorts.
<ddaa> I think part of it is showing the links even when a person is not connected. Ha mpt, anything instructive to say about that?
<mpt> so, one bug is, because the facets are now miles away from the context, it's not obvious what they apply to
* jblack takes ginger steps back and drops the issue
<mpt> e.g. it's not obvious that they apply to jblack when you're on one of jblack's pages
<mpt> or to Firefox when you're on one of Firefox's pages
<jblack> Thats easily solved if we just label the frigging boxes.
<mpt> sure, but then you're saying the same thing twice, which smells of a deeper layout problem
<mpt> ... And the other bug is that when you're logged in as someone who can't do something, you shouldn't see links to do that something.
<jblack> Would "ddaa's overview" be redundantly useless from "Overview" ? 
<jblack> And on the top left box putting "Launchpad<br /> Produducts, Distirbutions, People...." 
<mpt> Not with the current layout, though it would be redundant if "David Allouche" was right above the menu like it used to be
<mpt> right above the facets, rather
<ddaa> let's put the menus below the the details portlet
<ajmitch> currently it shows who is logged in over the overview, which may be confusing 
<ddaa> also, that would free the friggin right column!
<jblack> To me, a different box means different context.
<mpt> hurrah
<jblack> If it were put inside the David Allouche facet on the left, I would know what it was for
<ddaa> well, anyway, this whole details portlet is a bit an annoyance. That stuff should be in the body of the page.
<jblack> we've got three boxes and a main window. That means four different contexts to me, of which one is intuitively obvious, and 2 I have to guess for
<lifeless> ddaa: how do I get t the branches list from here: https://launchpad.net/people/lifeless/+branch/bzr/integration
<jblack> Oh, we've got more boxes down the sides. 
<ddaa> really gotta go to bed, got bzr/launchpad meeting tomorrow at 0900 UTC
<lifeless> (or mpt)
<jblack> sleep well
<lifeless> night ddaa 
<ddaa> jblack: not easily, you click on "Bazaar-NG" in the details portlet, then click on "Code" in the actions portlet.
<ddaa> jblack: that's really a bug.
* ddaa files it before running to bed
<lifeless> ddaa: did you mean lifeless ?
<ddaa> hu... yes I did mean s/jblack/lifeless/
<lifeless> ddaa: cause if you did, thats not the branches list I wanted, its lifeless-branches-list I want to get to from there
<ddaa> I thought jblack asked the question
<lifeless> ddaa: though your bug is true too
<ddaa> From there, just click on "code" in the actions portlet.
<lifeless> eh, thats a title
<lifeless> oh, I see. its a title and a link
<ddaa> That's not bug, that's a hidden feature!
<ddaa> okay, that's a bug
<lifeless> mpt: waaaa. 
<mpt> lifeless, if I ruled the world, not only would we not have non-underlined links in menu portlets, we wouldn't have menu portlets
<mpt> but I don't :-)
<mpt> I can't even click on that "Code" link because the text in the middle column is overlapping it
<lifeless> mpt: well can we at least not have bold non underlined links in menu portlets ?
<lifeless> I read the bold as 'this is a title, cant be clicked on'
<ddaa> lifeless++
<ddaa> it's highlighted enough without needing to be bold
<lifeless> yeah, by the indented things under it
<ddaa> and by the lighter background color
<ddaa> (luminance...)
<mpt> ok, that's reasonable
<lifeless> its probably bold because the page it leads to has it bold and not a link at all
<jblack> wtf? 
<lifeless> so it will look different in those two pages unless its not bolded there either (which I would be fine with)
<jblack> "Edit Home Page"  isn't an oversized box to put an url for a homepage. Its a place to put information on the user's page.
<ddaa> bug 6563
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6563: "No easy way to go to branch listings from a branch page" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/bugs/6563
<ddaa> jblack: yes' that's confusing, and that's a bug
<jblack> ddaa: Please go to sleep. 
<ddaa> bug 5283
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5283: ""Home Page" field should be merged into "Description"" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Guilherme Salgado, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/bugs/5283
<mpt> ddaa got there 5 seconds before me
<jblack> I like you, I'll miss you while you're gone. But get some sleep, because you need it.
<ddaa> bug 6564
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6564: "Launchpad developers need more sleep" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/bugs/6564
<jblack> lifeless: I sent you a mail a little bit ago. I don't need an immediate answer but I'd like to know you've seen it
<lifeless> yup, not clear on it all
<lifeless> elmo you and I should have a conference call
<lifeless> hes going to set that up with cvd
<jblack> I can do that.
<jblack> We need cvd? I can do three way with skype
<lifeless> you can? well then, that will probably do.
<lifeless> in about 12 hours I suspect, as its sunday in .ul
<lifeless> uk
<jblack> Yeah. 
<elmo> I can do it now, if you want
<elmo> I'm in the office anyway
<jblack> What number should I use for you? Your number on offices?
<lifeless> now is fine
<lifeless> jblack: my private number if you still have it
<elmo> jblack: no, msged you one, will update Offices
<jblack> Yeah,
<jblack> elmo: ok
<jblack> Calling 
<jblack> stub: ping
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [Trivial]  Test bzr when merging to rocketfuel. (r2962: Robert Collins)
<jblack> stub: hiya! 
<jblack> stub: How are you?
<stub> jblack: Doing fine ;-)
<stub> A little hot here, but nothing the airconditioning won't fix ;)
<jblack> Yeah. I heard its really hot down there right now.
<jblack> Is it just australia being australia, or is it a heat wave?
<stub> I'm in Bangkok now - this is the cool seaon. Not that it makes more than a few degrees difference in general
<jblack> Hmm. Maybe its a the whole southern hemisphere. 
<jblack> Anyways, I understand that you're in charge of the lp-error@ mailing list. Is this still correct?
<ajmitch> NZ isn't too bad still 
<stub> jblack: Yes
<jblack> Ok. The supermirror account on vostok is probably already trying to send emails to that list.
<jblack> I'd like to get that address subscribed to the list and verify that somethign is showing up
<stub> Bangkok is Northern hemisphere btw.
<stub> Ok - I'll sort that
<jblack> Well, true. I just think of it as southern because 1. its so far south compared to me and 2. it was really hot when I went there many years ago.
<jblack> Btw, thanks for the help
<stub> Hmm.... it should be holding emails sent from vostok, but there are none queued up.
<stub> jblack: I've added vostok to the senders list, but I suspect emails are not arriving from there.
<jblack> The mailserver has probably given up for awhile on trying to reach that host.
<elmo> jblack: where are you sending to?
<jblack> Oh, silly me. 
<jblack> I'm not
<jblack> stub: whats the email address to send to?
<stub> launchpad-error-reports@lists.canonical.com
<jblack> Ok. MAILTO=launchpad-error-reports@lists.canonical.com
<jblack> added to crontab
<jblack> this'll be fun
<jamesh> mpt: if you have a chance, could you try the javascript patch I attached to bug 6434?
<jamesh> (with Safari, that is)
<mpt> jamesh, ok I'll try that
<mpt> huh, that doesn't make any sense
<mpt> <pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com>: Host or domain name not found. Name service error for
<mpt>     name=pqm.ubuntu.com type=MX: Host not found, try again
<mpt> but I was in the queue!
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Disable deprecation warning in bugtask.py, working around Bug 6285 (r2963: Stuart Bishop)
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> mpt: hello
<SteveA> stu1: hi.  Can we get this "Product Groups" thing backed out from production?
<SteveA> stu1: i have no idea how that change got there.
<daf> morning
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Fixed bug 3818 (Headers are misaligned on /distros), bug 6466 (apply underlining of links according to the rules), and sitemap presentation. Tweaked notification messages, spec whiteboard text, and other minor cleanup. (r2964: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<mpt> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> morning daf.  it is uncommonly early in the uk!
<daf> it is
<daf> but I don't think I'm going to get back to sleep :)
<SteveA> mpt: can we do a voice call using skype?
<mpt> SteveA, in about 20 minutes?
<SteveA> okay, although i thought we'd discussed last week starting 20 mins ago
<mpt> ok, we can do it now
<mpt> (I'm just being prodded to do the dishes)
<SteveA> 20 mins time is fine, if we can go on a bit
<mpt> ok then
<SteveA> i think we have a number of things to talk about
<SteveA> and i'll get some breakfast while you do the dishes
<SteveA> jblack: hi, are you around?  i'm a bit confused by the output of "bzr annotate"
<SteveA> maybe you can explain it to me
<daf> SteveA: each line has the revision number and the address of the person who modified it
<daf> when there are multiple lines in a row with the same revision/person, these details are omitted after the first line
<daf> to get more details for a particular revision, you can run "bzr log -r NNN"
<jblack> stevea: I'm here.
<jblack> what's throwing you? 
<jblack> stevea: It gets MUCH easier to understand if you use a really wide terminal
<jblack> also, --long and --all can help
<SteveA> i'll try that
<SteveA> there are two different things i see
<SteveA> one is "merge james.h " for example
<SteveA> and one is " 2494 pqm@can "
<SteveA> and i'm wonder what is the difference
<jblack> The 2494 is the revision.
<SteveA> now i have the --long --all output
<SteveA> i guess what i'm confused by is the difference between "merge NAME DATE" and "REVISION pqm DATE"
<lifeless> the merge means that it was not done on the mainline
<lifeless> it was done in jamesh's branch
<daf> is that a ghost?
<jamesh> the "pqm@canonical.com" is probably the same as where it gives my email address
<mpt> SteveA, ready
<jamesh> the "merge" bit is probably for lines last modified in a revision off the mainline (which don't have a revno)
<jamesh> (correct me if I'm wrong)
<lifeless> daf: huh ?
<daf> never mind
<lifeless> jamesh: yes thats right.
<jamesh> lifeless: so why would a line be last modified by pqm, given that all it is doing is merges?
<SteveA> can i find out what revision number a particular line was merged in?
<SteveA> jamesh: looks like a merge from you caused browser/launchapd.py to have "Product Groups" in the sitemap, instead of "Projects"
<jamesh> SteveA: yeah.  I used the terms mpt gave me on the wiki
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> is that the only place where the terminology is changed from "projects"?
<jamesh> I think so
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> if / when we make such a change, we should change the UI consistently, all at once
<SteveA> please coordinate with stub to get it changed back as soon as possible
<mpt> I could have changed it back in my patch today, but I thought someone had done it on purpose ...
<lifeless> jamesh: two reasons, ghosts where it cant see the origin (or has not been rewoven so the cache is misleading), and when I do a commit as pqm.
<SteveA> mpt: we'll know about it because such a forthcoming terminology change will be announced in a launchpad meeting
<stu1> SteveA: If you can land a fix shortly, we can roll it out with the emperor -> PG8 upgrade
<jamesh> stu1: I'm merging the sitemap code change into rocketfuel.  The change should be suitable for cherry picking from my branch
<stub> I'm  not cherry picking - looks like we are rolling out head in order to get other stuff out too.
<jamesh> okay
<stub> SteveA: I don't think a UI/terminology issue which causes no functional prolems whatsoever should count as 'roll out asap', ever.
<SteveA> i think if "hackergotchi" was changed to "dickwad" then that would be a problem
<stub> For some values of 'ever'
<lifeless> rotfl
* Burgundavia spies lots of LP people to beat on for an error
<Burgundavia> I am trying to approve somebody to the ubuntu-doc team
<Burgundavia> and I get the error: OOPS-B73
<daf> did you file a bug?
<jamesh> Burgundavia: known problem with the redirect.  You'll find that you have actually approved the person
<Burgundavia> no, it just happened
<daf> jamesh: is there a bug open for this known problem?
<Burgundavia> jamesh, ah, thanks. This is like that evo error message: "Error occurred: Success"?
<jamesh> daf: yeah.
<Burgundavia> oh, btw, the UI for view team members sucks
<jamesh> Burgundavia: no.  It performs the action, and then redirects you to a page.  However, that page doesn't exist because it generated the wrong URL
<daf> jamesh: hmm, I can't see mto find it
<Burgundavia> ah
<jamesh> daf: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/6372
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6372: "approving members broken" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/bugs/6372
<daf> jamesh: ta
<daf> looks like it should be a trivial fix
<Burgundavia> the "teams UI sucks" bug https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/4178
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4178: "Better editing of team members" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/bugs/4178
<daf> Ubugtu doesn't know about milestones
<jamesh> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/6411 seems to be a duplicate of the first part of 6372
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6411: "Bug in email about approve new team members" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/bugs/6411
<daf> Burgundavia: that bug is awaiting a reply from you
<Burgundavia> daf, oops
<daf> :)
<jamesh> bug 6331 is probably the same too
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6331: "Cannot approve new members" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/bugs/6331
<daf> jamesh: looks to me like 6411 is a slightly different bug
<daf> email vs. web
<jamesh> daf: Jonathan Riddell's bug mentions two problems: (1) the URL in the email is wrong (this is 6411), and (2) bad redirect after approving a new member
<daf> oh, yes, misread
<Burgundavia> daf, responded
<daf> Burgundavia: thanks
<daf> jamesh: I'll mark 6331 and 6411 as duplicates of 6372
<jamesh> daf: there is also bug 6453
<daf> jamesh: aha, thanks
<jamesh> daf: also, the oops mentioned in 6331 is an AssertionError, which a user should not be able to trigger
<daf> hmm, do you know what the assertion is?
<jamesh> I reckon he tried to approve the member, which succeeded but gave the errror on redirect, then went back to the approval page and triggered the "self.context.status == TeamMembershipStatus.PROPOSED" assertion
<daf> ok, so fixing the redirect should prevent that from happening
<jamesh> daf: I think he must have clicked back, then resubmitted the form
<jamesh> daf: you'd still be able to do that if the redirect was fixed, but you'd be less likely to do so
<daf> I see
<jamesh> this one isn't assigned to anyone: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/6564
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6564: "Launchpad developers need more sleep" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/bugs/6564
<daf> perhaps Launchpad needs a sleep inducement feature
<daf> is there a way to run a group of page tests?
<daf> i.e. I want to run all the foaf tests
<lifeless> bradb has a file, and I have that now, and its finally at the top of my launchpad todo list
<daf> "a file"?
<stub> A patch to add --story to test.py
<daf> aha, cool
<jamesh> maybe the pagetest stories other than standalone should be presented as a single test case
<lifeless> SteveA: can we defer the bazaar meeting for a bit, I have shopping to do if we are to have dinner ?
<lifeless> jamesh: at the unittest level I think that would make sense, but thats kindof in 'rearrange the internals' rather than 'fix the user needs' buckets
<carlos> morning
<daf> morning carlos
<SteveA> lifeless: sure
<SteveA> daf: we could write a text/plain page on a bug that returns exactly what ubugtu needs
<SteveA> this would be easier than its current screen-scraping, and more flexible too
<SteveA> it can start off saying what ubugtu says now, bug including milestones
<lifeless> would the rdf page be more useful ?
<jamesh> long term, it'd be worth expanding the code to export RDF
<SteveA> lifeless: eventually, perhaps.  right now, now
<SteveA> not, rather
<SteveA> because a text/plain page can be written and tested to do exactly what is required in a very short amount of time
<SteveA> and i can query a bug like that using wget
<daf> that sounds good, Steve
<daf> SteveA: what do you think of bug 3057?
<SteveA> daf: yes, accepted, 1.1
<daf> SteveA: great -- no assignee ok?
<SteveA> yes
<daf> ok
<daf> perhaps bug 1938 could do with forwarding to Zope
<ddaa> SteveA: lifeless: meeting in 7 minutes
<ddaa> jblack: you can come if you are interested (#canonical-meeting)
<stub> Launchpad will be going offline for up to several hours. Grab what you need now.
<SteveA> what's happening today, stub?
<stub> PostgreSQL 7.4 -> 8.0 upgrade
<SteveA> where has the downtime been announced?
<stub> It hasn't
<SteveA> oh.  we should have a policy about that
<SteveA>  like, getting someone to mail rosetta-users
* jordi will do it now
<SteveA> and (when bugzilla info is imported) mailed the appropriate devel lists
<stub> We do have a policy - I just neglected to follow it (because the final decision was made late Thursday and I didn't do it on Friday)
<SteveA> does the policy include rosetta-users ?
<SteveA> and launchpad-users?
<stub> Not yet....
* stub trys to remember the wikipage
<daf> jordi: check with stub what the expected downtime is, if you're going to announce it
<jordi> daf: he said "several hours", which makes me think it's not too clear
<jordi> stub?
<stub> It might be  7 hours. Hopefully a lot less, but we have no way of providing a better guess until we have performed the procedure on that hardware.
<carlos> "Launchpad will be going offline for maintenance in 50 seconds."
<jordi> should I give details, ie, "we're upgrading postgres"?
<carlos> wow
<carlos> it's a self destruction bomb what we have there ;-)
<stub> carlos: If it is a problem, I can keep it up....
<stub> Or restart it..
<daf> I think it's no more a problem now that it would be at other times
<carlos> stub, no, I was doing some bug comments
<carlos> I can wait until it's up again
<jordi> mailed rosetta-users
<stub> ok.
<jordi> back in a bit
<Kinnison> Morning all
* Kinnison begins the long slog through the bajillion emails he has to deal with
<daf> hi Daniel
<daf> good holiday?
<Kinnison> daf: I need a break to recover from it
<daf> haha
<Kinnison> daf: I spent the vast majority of it dealing with the 'rents and the out-law
<mdke> oh bloody hell, PLEASE tell us in advance if you're going to take the authentication server away from the wiki!
<daf> I see
<Kinnison> daf: a portion of it was spent in agony (abcess in jaw)
<mdke> it can waste so much work
<Kinnison> daf: and the rest was spent asleep, bemoaning my lack of energy to do the projects I had set aside for the holiday period
<daf> Kinnison: ow abcess
<Kinnison> daf: so all-in-all a typical holiday for me
<Kinnison> still, I managed to get up at 09:06 this morning, which is bloody good for first-day-back
<SteveA> stub: is there a way of allowing the wiki to continue working r/w during the upgrade?
<Kinnison> s/get up/log-into-desktop etc/
* mdke loses a half hour of work on the wiki
<daf> Kinnison: how did your cake turn out this year?
<SteveA> mdke: can you get it back with BACK ?
<mdke> SteveA, no
<Kinnison> daf: very very moist and fruity
<Kinnison> daf: there still remains some
<daf> Kinnison: ooh, sounds good
<Kinnison> daf: perhaps I could work from yours one of the days this week? I could bring some for you
<SteveA> spiv: can we improve the wiki auth code so that it doesn't lose people's POSTs when it goes into RO mode?
<daf> Kinnison: you would be most welcome :)
* raphink finished posting his changes on the wiki 2 mins ago pfiew 
<daf> hmm, does the wiki authenticate on every page save?
<stub> SteveA: For a big chunk of the time, yes. I'll allow the authserver to connect to the old database while it is being backed up and while I'm building the new one.
<mdke> daf, on every PREVIEW and every save
<daf> I see
<Kinnison> daf: cool, I'll get on with my mail now then
<mdke> SteveA, seriously, advance warning would be enough
<mdke> no need to do anything more clever than that, IMO
<SteveA> mdke: okay, noted.  there should have been an announcement on mailing lists etc.
<mdke> "more clever" ugghhh
<daf> hmm, does the Ubuntu wiki not have the moin backup feature?
<daf> wiki.u.u/MatthewEast/MoinBackup doesn't exist, at any rate
<mpt> MoinEditorBackup, daf, iirc
<daf> mdke: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MatthewEast/MoinEditorBackup
<daf> mdke: it exists, but I can't view it
<mdke> me neither
<mdke> i haven't heard of that feature before
<daf> I suggest you try again when you log back in
<raphink> maybe you have to authentificate
<mpt> "The authentication database is temporarily unavailable"
<mdke> daf, will do
<daf> I discovered it by accident when I was searching for other stuff, I think
<mdke> thanks
<daf> they seem to have changed the search code to not find these pages any more, so they're even more obscure now
<daf> mdke: glad I could help
* mdke crosses fingers
<mdke> how long is downtime?
<daf> we don't know
<mdke> k
<daf> we're upgrading PostgreSQL
<daf> it may take some time
<mdke> SteveA, if you decide on a mailing list, for notification, which one is it likely to be? just so I can subscribe...
<SteveA> mdke: it will be several mailing lists
<mpt> mdke, be thankful we don't use Launchpad authentication for subscribing to the mailing lists :-)
<mdke> ;)
<mdke> SteveA, how about launchpad-users? that seems pretty low volume ;)
<SteveA> soon, the authentication system won't need to be taken down when the database is taken down
<daf> separate db?
<mdke> mpt, i'm sure that will come in time ;)
<SteveA> daf: there are a bunch of specs on it
<daf> cool
<daf> SteveA: I wonder if we could save a non-trivial amount on page size by using relative links more
<Kinnison> are we running mod_gzip ?
<daf> or rather, links without the http://host part
<daf> canonical_url in general and the menu system particularly generate an awful lot of links with hosts in them
<daf> Kinnison: perhaps the Apache front-proxy does, dunno
<Kinnison> well, the 503 doesn't :-)
<SteveA> we've discussed mod_gzip before.  lifeless had some comments about it.
<daf> :)
<SteveA> ii think we have more important things to concern ourselves with than removing N bytes from the size of pages
<Kinnison> SteveA: comments along the lines of "urgh, it's a poorly implement bag of shite which explodes IE when used in conjunction with mod_ssl" ?
<SteveA> Kinnison: when you look at launchpad.net/distros/
<SteveA> there is this area, top left, called the "site map"
<SteveA> what could it display in the RHS of the site map that would be useful, considering distros as a whole?
<SteveA> the concept is, major areas on LHS
<SteveA> some useful minor areas within the major area on the LHS
* Kinnison looks
<Kinnison> umm, /me *will* look
<daf> Kinnison: https://staging.ubuntu.com/
<Kinnison> daf: umm, good point :-)
* Kinnison looks there
<Kinnison> yay for timeout errors
<Kinnison> staging/distros/ubuntu times out
<Kinnison> :-)
<mdke> daf, ah, that is very useful, thanks a lot
<stub> wikis are back online for the time being
<daf> thanks stub
<dilys> Merge to dev/launchpad/sourcecode/bzr: [Trivial]  Stop branch nicks being recorded by direct users of commit objects. (r1370: Robert Collins)
<carlos> wow, PQM is really fast since the server migration
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  product groups => projects in sitemap (r2965: James Henstridge)
* carlos reboots
<Kinnison> How come it's taking > 20 minutes to clean up after that merge?
<lifeless> Kinnison: sftp push
<lifeless> Kinnison: see the thread on the list mid-xmas-break
* Kinnison is still working through the list mail, can you give me a subject line?
<daf> where's the PQM queue page gone?
<daf> s/gone//
<lifeless> daf: pqm.ubuntu.com
<Kinnison> daf: http://pqm.ubuntu.com/
<daf> ta
<niemeyer> Hey launchpaders!
<lifeless> hallo niemeyer 
<lifeless> how are you
<niemeyer> lifeless: Hallo :)
<niemeyer> lifeless: Fine, thanks
<niemeyer> lifeless: What about you? Working wildly on bzr?
<lifeless> finished of the importd baz2bzr tweaks today
<lifeless> tomorrow is a bzr-day :)
<matsubara> good morning!
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: Fix #6410. Fix the .pot edition from the Translation Import Queue [r=spiv]  (r2966: Carlos Perell Marn)
<lifeless> niemeyer: and you, what are you up to ?
<niemeyer> lifeless: Really? The conversion is done? That's way cool!
<lifeless> niemeyer: the code, not the conversion ;)
<niemeyer> lifeless: I'm getting back from a 2 weeks break today.. haven't done anything computerwise in that period.
<niemeyer> lifeless: Yes, I meant the code conversion
* carlos -> out. Will be back after lunch
<dholbach> hellas Launchpaderians!
<dholbach> I'm going to announce a bug day to "clean bugzilla" on friday, I hope we won't switch till then, can anybody confirm?
<stub> I think we were planning the migration before then. Email launchpad@lists.ubuntu.com if this looks like being an issue - not sure who is online atm.
<stub> dholbach: ^^^
<dholbach> hrm
<dholbach> so no friday-the-13th-bugzilla-triage :-(
<dholbach> is there any plan, when it *might* be? :)
<stub> That will depend on jamesh. After tonights work, everything will be in place for the actual migration I think. 
<cprov> morning guys
<stub> If you want it delayed, send that email - IIRC the reason it is scheduled this week is just because 'sooner the better'. We can reschedule if that is not the case.
<stub> cprov: Morning
<dholbach> stub: I don't consider the Bug Day to be terribly important. It'd have been nice, but that's it.
<lifeless> dholbach: hold it in malone
<lifeless> dholbach: as a intro to malone
<dholbach> lifeless: we have to sort out the processes ourselves first
<spiv> SteveA: re not losing wiki POSTs when RO, the real solution to that is AuthserverCaching, I think.
<daf> spiv!
<spiv> SteveA: It may be that there's a fairly cheap short-term workaround, but nothing easy springs to mind.
<spiv> daf: Good evening!
<daf> hello hello
<daf> good holiday?
<spiv> Very!  Time with family, time at the beach (including a little bit of diving with a friend I don't see very often), and lots of cricket watching :)
<daf> sounds great
<spiv> And virtually *no* computer use.
<daf> :)
<spiv> Except for the aforementioned friend that hooked me on wesnoth...
<daf> I need to ask you about some bugs, but given the time and the fact that Launchpad is down, I think that can wait until tomorrow
<daf> oh dear, the curse of Wesnoth
<spiv> Thankfully, that was towards the end of my holiday :)
<daf> I hope you get better soon ;)
<SteveA> spiv: thanks.  we'll do AuthserverCaching.
<SteveA> dholbach: hello
<dholbach> hellas SteveA :)
<SteveA> dholbach: we'd planned to do the bugzilla -> malone thing in the middle of this week.  we can push it back to next week if there's a good reason to do so.
<SteveA> what happens in the "clean bugzilla" bug day?
<dholbach> SteveA: we'll invite community members to help us go through all the open/unconfirmed/needinfo/... bugs we have
<dholbach> SteveA: http://ubuntu.gplan.info/bugtriage.html would have been the announce, before seb asked me to ask you, when the switch would happen
<SteveA> stub: i have no objections to do the switch after this bug day.  can we set a day now when it will occur?  this will allow a more definite announcement for the bug day
<SteveA> i think having the bug day on malone would be asking for trouble, with people trying to do a lot of bug work and coordination while also learning launchpad
<stub> SteveA: I don't think there is anything beyond this rollout I need to do - I don't think I'm the best person to set a date.
<dholbach> SteveA: i'm not sure, if this is terribly important - i can imagine there's a bunch of other people, who'd really like to see the switch soon, so there's only one bug tracker
* stub has a look at the wiki page
<SteveA> stub: i imagined you'd be running the scripts
<jamesh> dholbach: you should be able to provide URLs for the "all (UNCONFIRMED|NEEDINFO) bugs" links.  I don't think "open bugs with no input for 6 months" can be done through the current UI
<stub> No - jamesh nurses them through. I just connect him to the database. 
<stub> Or else I need to learn where the scripts are ;)
<SteveA> i'm going to be in meetings from wednesday anyway, so i won't be around for it ;-p
<dholbach> SteveA: i'm pondering to run the bug day on wednesday, that'd work too and you wouldn't have that much delay
<dholbach> jamesh: yeah
<SteveA> doing the bugday wednesday, and conversion friday would be good
<jamesh> dholbach: also, UPSTREAM isn't represented as a simple bug task status after the conversion
<seb128> hi
<jamesh> dholbach: it is generally represented as an extra bug task
<seb128> yeah, and that's going to be a pain
<dholbach> jamesh: yeah, seb complains about that every now and then ;)
<SteveA> the conversion needs admins to be around, and i'd like kiko to be around too, so starting 1200 UTC friday would work best
<seb128> since there is no way to ignore bugs with an upstream task
<dholbach> jamesh: this was the announce until i figured that the next bug day might be a malone bug day :)
<seb128> so to find your 100 bugs in the middle of 800 UPSTREAM ones ...
<jamesh> seb128/dholbach: that's a UI issue :)
<seb128> jamesh: that makes malone unusable 
<SteveA> seb128: can you explain this "upstream" issue to me please?
<SteveA> i haven't heard of it before
<dholbach> SteveA: ok, if friday is the day, seb and i are going to run the bug day on wednesday
<seb128> SteveA: we mark bugs forwarded upstream as UPSTREAM
<jamesh> SteveA: he wants to be able to temporarily ignore bugs that have been reported to the upstream maintainers
<seb128> SteveA: my default list ignore them
<seb128> SteveA: that's basically "upstream has to fix them, then we can reconsider them"
<jamesh> SteveA: which are now represented as bugs with a second bug task on the upstream product
<seb128> on 900 GNOME bugs there is like 800 upstream ones and 100 we want to work on
<seb128> and malone (as I understand it) has no way to ignore those 800
<dholbach> jamesh: or simply a bug watch until now
<seb128> so to figure what are the 100 that needs to be worked ...
<jamesh> dholbach: the migration script does both: an upstream bug task connected to a bug watch
<SteveA> seb128: is this something intrinsic to the bug, or something about you and the bug?
<SteveA> i mean, will everyone on the distro team be ignoring the bug until upstream fixes it/
<dholbach> jamesh: the problem with "upstream" bug reports in Malone is that users tend to file bugs everywhere (Ubuntu {dapper,breezy,hoary,warty,}, Ubuntu <package> {dapper,breezy,hoary,warty,} upstream, ...)
<SteveA> ?
<seb128> SteveA: seems that most of upstream bugs are GNOME ones
<seb128> ie: other people don't really have a standard upstream place where they forward bugs
<dholbach> SteveA: for the 'gnome' part this is terribly important - we can't possibly fix all of them
* jamesh ducks out for dinner
<seb128> SteveA: but that's like all the desktop bugs ... we can't fix 900 bugs with 2 people working on that
<seb128> so we have to forward, wait for upstream to fix them
<SteveA> maybe we should have a "we're waiting for upstream to fix this" flag on distro / sourcepackage bugtasks
<seb128> and when upstream have fixed them we pick the patch to backport it or wait for the new version
<SteveA> then it would be an explicit flag on each bug
<seb128> SteveA: just a way to "ignore bugs with an upstream task open (ie: not fixed)" would be great
<SteveA> so, that's just a search option
<seb128> yeah
<SteveA> bradb: can you make the above a search option?
* SteveA mails launchpad list cc brad
<SteveA> seeing as launchpad is down for maintenance
* SteveA goes to the gym
<seb128> I've spoken about that issue with bradb during UBZ
<seb128> dunno what he did with the note he took though :)
<dholbach> i'll anounce the bug day for wednesday
<dholbach> if you can stick to friday 12 utc
<dholbach> (or any date past wednesday ;))
<SteveA> dholbach: kiko will be here shortly.  i want to make sure he can coordinate the thing on friday.
<SteveA> if kiko says okay, then we'll do it 1200 friday
<dholbach> SteveA: righto, i'll ask him, when he turns up.
* SteveA really goes to the gym now
<dholbach> SteveA: ... and wait until then.
<dholbach> SteveA: Have fun!
* Kinnison lunches
<stub> lifeless: I've created the production branch on balleny but am failing to bzr push it to chinstrap
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  fix capitalisation in name validator (r2967: Dafydd Harries)
<bradb> seb128: That note, along with the other stuff we discussed, is here: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DistroTeamOneOnOne
<seb128> bradb: hi, thanks :)
<bradb> np ;)
<fabbione> guys how is going the upgrade?
<seb128> "wants a list of tasks without any upstream task", it's listed :)
<kiko> hey old men
<niemeyer> kiko!
<kiko> aha, the great gustavo returns from the dead
<kiko> how's it going?
<dholbach> kiko: hellas!
<dholbach> kiko: SteveA asked if the bugzilla/malone-switch could happen on Friday 12 UTC
<dholbach> kiko: he'd like you to be there and if you're happy with that, I'd announce a bugzilla-cleanup-bugday on Wednesday.
<kiko> dholbach, I answered his email (though I would have liked to do it earlier)
<dholbach> kiko: is that a "it's all ok, let's do it on friday"? :-)
<kiko> dholbach, yeah.
<dholbach> kiko: rock'n'roll
<dholbach> merci beaucoup
<niemeyer> kiko: Yeah, alive again :)
<niemeyer> kiko: Batteries recharged
<niemeyer> ;)
<kiko> cool
<ddaa> I'm consistently and positively surprised with IBM laptop support... every time I call them I fear an up-hill battle for them to accept that the lappy is BROKEN, and everytime, it's not.
<ddaa> Maybe it's just that my expectations were set by AppleCareless...
<niemeyer> ddaa!
* Kinnison is consistently happy with toshiba laptops. never even needed to call support once
<kiko> I had a toshiba that blew up its LCD in 6 months
<Kinnison> kiko: gosh
<Kinnison> maybe I'm just lucky :-)
<Kinnison> kiko: if cprov hasn't left yet, tell him to take care from me, okay?
<kiko> your box is particularly nice
<kiko> Kinnison, why would he be leaving?
<Kinnison> kiko: he said he was feeling very sick
<kiko> really? he didn't say anything to me
<kiko> I should pop up
<Kinnison> if he's unwell he should go home and rest
<stub> launchpad is back up
<kiko> thanks stub 
<stub> We are running head so it would be good if people can have a play before I go to bed in a few hours.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  capitalise distribution/release names in sample data (r2968)
<bradb> stub: ProgrammingError: ERROR: permission denied for relation pg_ts_cfg CONTEXT: SQL statement "select oid from ts2.pg_ts_cfg where ts_name = $1" ... (on production)
<bradb> Got that trying to save on +editstatus
<stub> ta
<stub> bradb: Please try submitting again
<bradb> stub: "ProgrammingError: ERROR: permission denied for relation pg_ts_cfgmap CONTEXT: ..."
<stub> Yay - looks like all the tsearch tables lost their perms
<kiko> hooray for fti
<stub> bradb: And again
<stub> kiko: Actually security.py in this case - it declares 'everything in the ts2 schema is public', but that doesn't appear to be the case
<kiko> that's odd. isn't security.py used to /set up/ the permissions, stub?
<bradb> stub: Getting an OperationalError now
<stub> kiko: Yes. Not sure why i didn't pick this up on staging. Maybe I did, and just forgot to update my notes.
<bradb> stub: Saving on +editstatus worked for me now, thanks.
<kiko> matsubara, can you check https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/6571
<kiko>  and see what you can do about it?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6571: "No Initial Confirmation Upon Clicking "Join the Team" Link" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/6571
<stub> A bit worrying - database was running in recovery mode, causing the operational error :-/
<kiko> how weird
<matsubara> kiko: ok
<ddaa> Kinnison: crappy .au power grid fried my thinkpad's usb... not the lappy's fault
<ddaa> hey niemeyer
<Kinnison> ddaa: eww, nasty .au
<Kinnison> ddaa: perhaps I should bring my UPS along to future conferences
<kiko> ddaa, powergrid fried usb? no way
<ddaa> niemeyer: your update-branches script is now live
<ddaa> kiko: I had a hard-drive with external power supply plugged in
<ddaa> when I wok up in the morning the whole lot was shut down. When I turned it on, it smelt of burt plastic and the USB was dead, dead, dead.
<niemeyer> ddaa: Cool! 8)
<ddaa> I'm have a blog post in the pipe about it, will be online once it I get the blessing from all interested parties.
* ddaa goes back to meeting summary
<kiko> I'm have great condolences
<jamesh> stub: is the bug task status migration being run right now?
<kiko> stub, can you confirm that bug 2109 no longer applies? I removed all the bare except:s but one, and it's in a small codepath. 
<stub> jamesh: Not yet. I guess I better do that ;)
<jamesh> stub: /distros/ubuntu gives an oops right now ..
<kiko> that's depressing.
<jamesh> "KeyError: 40", which would be the old status code
<stub> jamesh: Fixed
<jamesh> bradb: if you have the ability to test a javascript bug on Safari, could you try the patch on https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/6434?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6434: "Clicking "Add comment to this bug" reloads the page then jumps to the top" Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: James Henstridge, Status: Confirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/6434
<jamesh> stub: looks good now
<bradb> jamesh: Sure.
<stub> Do things seem slower than normal, or is it just my network connection?
<stub> kiko: Probably fixed then.
<kiko> thanks stub 
<bradb> jamesh: It works for me. Is it also supposed to auto-focus the comment field? It doesn't, for me, but just curious.
<jamesh> bradb: there is no code to auto-focus the comments field
<bradb> ok
<jamesh> bradb: but if it no longer reloads the page, then that would mean it is fixed :)
<bradb> Yeah, it's fixed for me then. Safari 2.0.2 (416.13).
<kiko> matsubara, and bug 6484 is a dupe, I think the OB is assigned to gneuman
<matsubara> kiko: I already duped it
<matsubara> kiko: what do you mean by OB?
<kiko> original bug
<kiko> but that's not a real acronym :)
<LarstiQ> that's an OA
<kiko> LarstiQ, I invent one every day
<LarstiQ> kiko: do you have an rss feed for them?
* LarstiQ would like to subscribe
<kiko> I guess I don't. I don't even have one for my diar
<kiko> y
<kiko> hey carlos, daf: what's the situation on bug 1681?
* niemeyer leaves for lunch
<carlos> kiko, hi, no progress from my side
<kiko> carlos, will we see some?
<carlos> kiko, but I think I can fix it today as I already finished with other bug fixes
<carlos> kiko, yes
<kiko> okay, cool.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  fix collapsible fieldset javascript to work with Safari, fixing bug 6434 (r2969: James Henstridge)
<sd-tux> hi people, doe's rosetta have a problem now ? i uploaded some .po files 2 days ago but they are still not applied ?!
<kiko-fud> sd-tux, what is the product?
<sd-tux> vlc (georgian ,ka translation)
<sd-tux> kiko-fud: and Ubuntu Hoary package "gnome-media" too
<kiko-fud> IIRC there was a problem with that import -- carlos, can you check?
<carlos> sd-tux, kiko-fud yes, we have some problems with the imports
<carlos> I have a patch already and I hope it will land soon into production
<sd-tux> carlos: ok , thank you
<SteveA> bradb: bug 1235...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1235: "When batch_start is &gt;= the number of bugs shown, an error is raised" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Bjrn Tillenius, Status: Confirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/1235
<SteveA> surely it can happen if i'm viewing the last-but-one batch, and someone closes a bug covered by the search
<SteveA> and then i click "next"
<bradb> SteveA: Yeah, if another bug wasn't opened in the same time.
<SteveA> right
<SteveA> if the number of bugs changes
<SteveA> and, this is common during bug triage
<SteveA> because i'll have a search open, open bugs from it in a new window
<SteveA> and be closing those bugs often
<bradb> Yeah, while someone's doing triage, it's more likely that this error might be raised. It isn't raised often, AFAIK.
<bradb> Google++ # truly the best Malone search interface
* kiko-fud strangles bradb 
<bradb> kiko-fud: dude, when https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bugs-all?field.searchtext=spamming&search=Search&orderby=-priority%2C-severity&field.milestone_assignment=&field.milestone_assignment-empty-marker=1 doesn't find bug 6285, Google can be a life-saver
<Kinnison> kiko-fud: did you just try and ring me
<kiko-fud> Kinnison, not me
<Kinnison> kiko-fud: okay, ta
* Kinnison didn't recognise the number, that's all
<kiko-fud> bradb, but how can it not find bug 6285? what does stub say?
<kiko-fud> Kinnison, cprov? I sent him off to the hospital, maybe he's the one ringing you
<kiko-fud> fud
<bradb> kiko-fud: Dunno, stub just left, but I'll have to ask him what's up.
<Kinnison> kiko-fud: dunno, it was a +35 number, is that brazil?
<elmo> kiko-fud: btw, apparently you guys already have adare available as a 2nd arch buildd
<SteveA> bbiab
<bradb> lifeless: ping
<ddaa> rahh... bug 6564 is killing me...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6564: "Launchpad developers need more sleep" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/6564
<ddaa> maybe we can get debian-women to fix it or something...
<LarstiQ> how, exactly?
<kiko> elmo, great. what arch is adare?
<elmo> kiko: ppc
<kiko> thanks!
<ddaa> LarstiQ: dunno, isn't one partner's job to get him to bed?
<kiko> elmo, can you get us a chroot for it?
<elmo> kiko: eh?
<kiko> elmo, a chroot for the powerpc buildd -- it is arch-specific, is it not?
<elmo> kiko: yes, but what's wrong with creating it with b-s-c-t?
<kiko> elmo, I thought we'd found that the tool wasn't working correctly and you had created one for us manually -- if it is working, ignore me
<elmo> kiko: I've never created one manually
<elmo> cprov did the last one, AFAIK, with b-s-c-t
<kiko> okay, never mind me, thanks.
* bradb & # lunch
<kjcole> Seeking a Mr. Elmo or a Mr. Znarl ... ;-)
<Znarl> kjcole : Yes sir?
<kjcole> znarl, Hi.  I understand that from someone that I should contact you and/or elmo for activating my @ubuntu.com address.  Yes?  
<Znarl> kjcole : Could you send your request to rt@admin.canonical.com and it will be delt with.
<kjcole> znarl.  Ah, then I did the right thing last week.  (I sent to that address and got a ticket back, but then wondered if the correct process was contacting one of you directly in IRC.)  Never mind then.  (Do I get notified when it's active or should I just periodically send mail to the new address and see what happens?)
<Znarl> kjcole : You did the correct thing last week, no need to contact us directly.  You will get a reply email when your request is actioned.
<kjcole> znarl, Thanks.
<jordi> do we have any provision for users that absolutely don't want to appear in launchpad, but have one of those identities in the system?
<bradb> jordi: What is there concern about appearing in Launchpad?
<bradb> their, even
<jordi> bradb: they hate Ubuntu and don't want to see themselves in a non-free website.
<jordi> I guess you know what I mean
<bradb> I was hoping you might say they didn't want to get email spam, which wouldn't happen. But we don't have any provisions for people that hate Ubuntu and don't want to see themselves in a non-free website.
<bradb> jordi: Have you heard a lot of complaints?
<jordi> bradb: there's nothing special that annoys them, but the fact of showing up in a canonical website I guess.
<mdke> surely if they don't want to see themselves in a non-free website, there is little reason to sign up to launchpad?
<jordi> They don't get email.
<jordi> mdke: they didn't, they got identities imported from debian packages I guess
<mdke> ahh
<jordi> bradb: nope, it's just a group of Debian people
<bradb> ah
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileh11hkU.html
<carlos> is there anyone else with this error?
<narsil> hi
<bradb> carlos: Yeah.
<carlos> bradb, is there a bug report about it?
<bradb> I dunno.
<bTr> hey
<SteveA> jordi: can you tell me the launchpad id of such a user, in a /msg ?
<SteveA> kiko, jordi: got a few minutes to chat on #c-m ?
<jordi> SteveA: yes
<kiko> sure.
<gneuman> SteveA, could you have a look at bug3293?
<kiko> bug 3293
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3293: "Edit buttons on other people's page should not be visisble" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Gabriel Neuman, Status: Needs Info http://launchpad.net/bugs/3293
<SteveA> gneuman: i spoke with mpt about these issues this morning, iterestingly
<SteveA> i think it is fine to use enabled_with_permission here
<kiko> oka
<kiko> y
<kiko> I have a patch from gneuman that does that
<kiko> SteveA, do we need to pagetest this change, or not really?
<SteveA> i worry a little about this change
<SteveA> but i think it is a small improvement, and i'll work on the permission-aware-menus with mpt in a couple of weeks
<kiko> SteveA, perhaps you want to pick up this patch and merge it?
<SteveA> if i pick it up, nothing will happen for a week and a half
<kiko> ok.
<kiko> you could do it after you finish the zope3 upgrade..
* kiko tries to get bitchslapped
<SteveA> my main concern is whether people will be confused by not seeing an "edit" link when they are not logged in
<SteveA> and want to edit their own page
<SteveA> but i think we should try it
<kiko> ok.
* carlos -> supermarket
<carlos> see you later
<SteveA> bradb: i confirm that Maintainership has 0 rows in production
<bradb> SteveA: thanks
* bradb wonders why Malone seems to swallow my email
<mgalvin> hi all, somehow I wound up with 2 launchpad accounts, (1 of which (mgalvin) I cannot log in to) and I currently have to use matt-t-galvin... might there be a way to merge these 2 so that I can use mgalvin(and possibly remove matt-t-galvin) while retaining my team memberships(associated w/ matt-t-galvin) and such?
<SteveA> mgalvin: there is.  there will be at least one email address associated with each account.
* bradb concludes that merging accounts is far-and-away the least discoverable launchpad feature
<SteveA> can you receive email at those email addresses?
<mgalvin> SteveA: i can at matt.t.galvin@gmail.com (for matt-t-galvin)... i don't know what email is associated with mgalvin atm
<SteveA> mgalvin: i have /msg-ed you the email address
<mgalvin> SteveA: got it
<SteveA> if you can receive email at that address, then you can merge the accounts
<mgalvin> yes i can
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<SteveA> when you're logged in
<mgalvin> k, will try in a sec, brb
<mgalvin> SteveA: sweet, looks like it worked, thanks! :)
<lisi> hello some who can help me?
<bradb> SteveA: I've got a diff (14 files changed, 31 insertions(+), 251 deletions(-)) that fixes bugs 6285 and 5485. Do you have time for a drive-by?
<lisi> carlos, ?
<lisi> I need help :(
<bradb> lisi: I can try. What's up?
<lisi> just a moment....
<bradb> ok
<carlos> lisi, hi
<lisi> hello boys :)
<SteveA> bug 6285
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6285: "process-mail.py spamming us" Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Brad Bollenbach, Status: In Progress http://launchpad.net/bugs/6285
<SteveA> bug 5485
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5485: "SourcePackage.maintainer should possibly be obsoleted" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Brad Bollenbach, Status: In Progress http://launchpad.net/bugs/5485
<lisi> I've translatet a .po file... and alredy uploaded to lauchpad...
<lisi> but there is no changes..
<lisi> :(
<SteveA> it takes a while
<SteveA> for the po file to be imported into the database
<carlos> SteveA, that's right
<lisi> SteveA, I know...I've uploaded it yesterday..
<lisi> and today 10 minutes ago...
<carlos> lisi, but at this moment we have some problems with the imports. It should be fixed soon this week
<SteveA> bradb: okay.  i'm about to go to the shop across the road, but i can look when i return
<bradb> SteveA: ok, I'll mail you the diff, thanks
<SteveA> ok
<lisi> and another question, there is no more updates to Georgian (ka) lang packages via apt :(
<lisi> no new packages.
<lisi> 20051011 is the last update :(
<lisi> do yuo know a problem?
<carlos> lisi, a new language pack should appear soon
<lisi> do you know where is the problem?
<lisi> so it's not our problem... there is some technical problems right?
<carlos> more or less, yes
<lisi> so when should I re-update the bum's ka.po file?
<lisi> and another question... if it exists another language interface of lauchpad?
<SteveA> launchpad is just in english
<SteveA> we've made some plans to make it translatable
<SteveA> but we haven't done any work on it yet
<lisi> SteveA, great thing...
<lisi> I will translate lauchpad in georgian language with pleasure :)
<SteveA> great
<lisi> I'm alredy translating some ubuntu packages for Georgian Transators team...
<lisi> and I would like to thank all of yuo...for this great job called rosetta :)
<SteveA> do a lot of people in georgia use ubuntu?
<lisi> and I hope that .po file update would work.
<lisi> no
<lisi> 3 people... 
<SteveA> what do people use?
<lisi> I'm Alinux
<lisi> :)
<lisi> https://launchpad.net/people/alinux :)
<lisi> we are only 3 workers :) others are so lasy :/
<lisi> no enthusiasm!
<lisi> I personally use Kbabel or gtranslator 
<SteveA> cool
<lisi> online translation is not so fast.
<lisi> so I prefer to update .po files
<lisi> and I like lauchpad's new interfase... more usable...
<lisi> well done boys :)
* bradb heads off, later
<elmo> does bzr still use ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf ?
<elmo>  or ~/.arch-params/archives/defaults ?
<kiko> ~/.bzr
<kiko> nope
<kiko> none of that
<elmo> but bzr does do signed branches?
<elmo> commits rather
<SteveA> i have no .bzr directory
<elmo> I'm basically wondering whether "Bazaar-NG setup" and "GPG Signature Setup" in RocketFuelSetup are still relevant
<carlos> kiko, .bazaar
<kiko> sorry
<kiko> .bzr.conf
<kiko> .bazaar?
<kiko> I've never heard of bzr using that
<kiko> the settings directory for bzr is ~/.bzr.conf/ as per my experience and per the manpage
<SteveA> i have .bazaar and .arch-params
<carlos> kiko, I'm using .bazaar to configure the email address to use for the different bzr branche
<carlos> branches
<carlos> so I'm sure it works that way
<lifeless> kiko: what bzr version do you have ?
<carlos> I think .bzr.conf was used some time ago
<lifeless> elmo: ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf
<kiko> 0.7pre, lifeless 
<lifeless> then the man page is buggy
<elmo> lifeless: ok - but not the ~/.arch-params stuff, right?
<kiko> 0.7pre                                       2005-12-31                                       bzr(1)
<lifeless> elmo: arch-params is baz and tla only
<kiko> and my email address is going out wrong?!
<kiko> argh
<elmo> lifeless: and LP is no longer using that at all, right?
<lifeless> elmo: in what sense ?
<elmo> lifeless: in the sense that, if I'm Joe Bloggs and want to contribute to LP, I don't need to even have baz or tla installed?
<lifeless> elmo: thats right
<elmo> lifeless: thanks
<lifeless> elmo: but balleny still needs them as does chinstrap;0
<elmo> lifeless: heh, don't worry, I'm purely asking as Joe Bloggs
<lifeless> elmo: ok Joe, you number one customer Joe
<carlos> SteveA, kiko do you have time for a fast review?
<kiko> carlos, yes.
<carlos> kiko, it's for the problem with the poimport
<carlos> kiko, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file6n57uD.html
<carlos> kiko, thanks
<kiko> [x]  never ask me about fucking ssl certificates again in my life
<kiko> +                            sqlvalues(sourcepackagename.id, distrorelease.id))
<kiko> carlos, did we not do sqlvalues before?
<carlos> kiko, no, we were using int values directly
<kiko> -            from_sourcepackagename=sourcepackagename)
<kiko> +            sourcepackagename=sourcepackagename)
<kiko> that is such a strange diff.
<carlos> kiko, ?
<kiko> from_sourcepackagename didn't even exist before your patch
<LarstiQ> it is not in reverse?
<carlos> kiko, ?
<carlos> kiko, it was there
<kiko> carlos, look at the first hunk in the diff?
<kiko> second file, first hunk actually
<kiko> +            if filename.startswith('source/'):
<kiko> +                # Remove the special 'source/' prefix for the path.
<kiko> +                filename = filename[len('source/'):] 
<carlos> kiko, oh, you mean that
<carlos> kiko, right, that was broken
<kiko> use os.path functions for that
<kiko> okay, I was concerned
<kiko> don't go doing string manipulations on paths whenever possible
<carlos> kiko, hmm, right, I took another approach that didn't allow me to use os.path and when I decide to take this other approach, I forgot to use it... thanks.
<kiko> sure
<kiko> -            if sourcepackage is not None:
<kiko> +            if sourcepackagename is not None:
<kiko> is sourcepackage now unused?
<kiko> and also
<kiko> DID YOU RUN PYFLAKES ON THE MODIFIED FILES? (make lint, hint hint)
<carlos> kiko, that code was a bit broken and without enough testing but the cronscript was raising only the first error....
<carlos> kiko, could we add make lint to the make check rules?
<kiko> yeah yeah yeah
<kiko> well..
<kiko> we could but it still raises some false positives
<kiko> so it's hard to do any automatic decision based on it
<carlos> ok
<kiko> I would love to make it a make check condition..
<carlos> I will add a postit with it until I add it to my routines to test any change... I always forget it... O:-)
<kiko> you're lucky I no longer have connections with the mafia
<kiko> I buried Joey in the desert three years ago
<kiko> 50c movia trivia quiz, what movie is that a reference to?
<jordi> carlos: will you be able to meet up tomorrow evening?
<jordi> carlos: say at 5 or so
<carlos> jordi, IRC or real life?
<jordi> rl
<carlos> kiko, ;-)
<carlos> jordi, yeah, I think so
<carlos> but it should be at home
<kiko> IRL is a lot more fun
<carlos> I must be here
<jordi> carlos: no problems
<jordi> I can go there.
<jordi> dunno how yet, bike is all broken atm
<jordi> but I'll be there
<carlos> ok
<kiko> jordi, get extra bikes
<jordi> kiko: I'll probably have one tonight :)
<jordi> I'll have to cycle down to carlos' with both tho
<jordi> as I want to take it for repair
<kiko> jordi, do you take both by holding on to the seat or the handlebar?
<LarstiQ> kiko: I usually use the handlebar
<LarstiQ> since seat presents interesting stearing problems
<jordi> handlebar
<kiko> the seat is a more comfortable position and steering isn't too hard but high-speed riding is risky.
<LarstiQ> steering?
<kiko> yeah
<LarstiQ> right
<kiko> a bit like riding with no hands
<jordi> yeah, you just push or pull
<kiko> nudging the bike to the left or right continuously
<jordi> dunno, I don't do this too much
<kiko> of course the problem is if you go too fast you can get into a mad-bumping scenario
<LarstiQ> hmm, I will have to try that
<jordi> so I don't havea  defined style
<jordi> other than "don't fall"
<kiko> which is usually not catastrophic but when it happens it is a true catastrope
<kiko> and a catastrophe too
<jordi> heh
<kiko> you can easily ditch the second  bike if you are holding on to the seat though
<carlos> kiko, Hmmm, I don't see a way to use os.path to do what I need with that patch....
<kiko> os.path.basename/filename?
<carlos> kiko, if I have 'source/foo/po/es.po' I want  to get 'foo/po/es.po'
<carlos> I don't want to get the filename
<kiko> os.path.split()[1:] 
<carlos> kiko, 'split' splits the dir from the filename
<carlos> and that's not what I want
<kiko> you want the opposite
<carlos> I want every directory split to get ['source', 'foo', 'po', 'es.po'] 
<carlos> or something like that
<kiko> In [21] : os.sep.join("foo/bar/baz".split(os.sep)[1:] )
<kiko> Out[21] : 'bar/baz'
<kiko> unfortunate but..
<carlos> ok, so it's quite similar to what I have atm
<kiko> and would running os.path.abspath() be useful there?
<carlos> but taking care of the separator so it will work with Linux and Windows
<kiko> do you need to handle links?
<carlos> so it's ok for me
<carlos> kiko, no, it's a string, not a real file path
<kiko> bummer.
<kiko> but interestingly enough you can still use it, heh.
<kiko> In [27] : os.path.abspath("./foo/bar")
<kiko> Out[27] : '/mondo/foo/bar'
<kiko> In [28] : os.path.abspath("foo/bar")
<kiko> Out[28] : '/mondo/foo/bar'
* kiko thought the os.path functions were more useful.
<carlos> kiko, me too
<carlos> kiko, hmm thinking it twice... Do you really think we should use that instead of what I have atm? it looks much more complex...
<kiko> probably not.
<kiko> r=kiko
<kiko> oh
<carlos> ok, anything else?
<kiko> if from_sourcepackagename or sourcepackagename are supplied to POTemplateSubset.__init__() you also require a distrorelease.
<kiko> that's a pretty weird API
<kiko> ah
<kiko> there's a check in the beginning which is hidden by the diff, right?
<carlos> I need that
<kiko> I guess that's acceptable then
<kiko> yeah, r=kiko.
<carlos> kiko, ok, thanks
<kiko> enjoy
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: r=kiko Fixes bug 6571 (No Initial Confirmation Upon Clicking Join). Patch by Diogo Matsubara <matsubara@async.com.br> (r2970)
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> night!
<dholbach> good night guys
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: Fixed the poimport script broken after the TranslationUploads implementation merge + test [r=kiko]  (r2971: Carlos Perell Marn)
#launchpad 2006-01-15
<lamont__> lifeless: you around?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> ovoid
<lamont__> heh
<jamesh> I stayed logged into Launchpad over night
<jamesh> nice
<kiko-zzz> the wonders of db-persistent sessions
<kiko-zzz> tomorrow
<lifeless> actually I think its shared sessions
<lifeless> more than the persistence ;0
<jamesh> in theory, you should remain logged in between production upgrades too ...
<lifeless> jamesh: as long as session formats dont change 
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<jamesh> hi mpt
<jamesh> mpt: I got brad to test that javascript patch, and have committed it
<mpt> ok, great
<njs> a question: as a project maintainer, why should I use rosetta over one of the other centralized translation project thingies?
<njs> (there seem to be a lot of these thingies, and little information to choose between them on)
<mpt> njs, what other ones have you seen?
<mpt> The only other one I know of is Irma, which has the problem that it's Linspire-only
<njs> Pootle, the Translation Project, ...
<njs> there is, of course, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RosettaCompetitors
<lifeless> njs: because it rocks
<lifeless> njs: because its not bound to one distro
<lifeless> njs: and because it will be bzr integrated in the future
<lifeless> making it non centralized
<njs> bzr integration is somewhat less interesting to me than some things, for reasons you might be able to imagine :-)
<njs> though I suppose it is nice for language teams to have such a thing!
<njs> neither pootle nor the translation project are distro-associated
<njs> though TP is clearly a less modern architecture
* mpt didn't know about that RosettaCompetitors page :-)
<njs> mpt: :-)
<mpt> jamesh, can I bother you some more about backslashreplace()?
<jamesh> sure.
<mpt> First I tried putting it in __init__.py, under smartquote()
<mpt> and then in test.py itself
<mpt> but either way I get NameError: name 'backslashreplace' is not defined
<jamesh> if you put it in webapp/__init__.py, you'll need to do "from canonical.launchpad.webapp import backslashreplace" in the page test .txt file
<jamesh> the alternative is to put the function definition in the page test file itself, where needed
<jamesh> I'd suggest either putting the function in the page test, or canonical/launchpad/helpers.py
<mpt> well, it'll be needed in multiple pagetests
<mpt> so I'll use helpers.py
<mpt> AttributeError: 'LaunchpadBrowserResponse' object has no attribute 'decode'
<mpt> at least it's importing now :-)
<mpt> jamesh, how do I turn a LaunchpadBrowserResponse into a str?
<jamesh> mpt: str()?
<mpt> ha, should have guessed
<mpt> hmm, str() gives me a whole pile of "\n"s
<mpt> but there's something else in helpers.py for that
<jamesh> really?
<mpt> at least, I thought there was
<mpt> hmm, no there isn't
<jamesh> the repr() of a string with newlines will show '\n'
<jamesh> but if you use "print" to display it, they'll come up as newlines (as the page tests do at the moment)
<mpt> I have >>> backslashreplace(str(http(r"""...
* mpt tries re-adding the print
<mpt> ah, now we're cooking with gas
<jamesh> maybe it'd make sense to put the str() call inside backslashreplace()
<mpt> yes, if I'm going to be doing that every time anyway
* mpt does so
<jamesh> yahoo accesses https://launchpad.net/robots.txt a lot
<lifeless> yahoo are just about criminal in the bw use
<mpt> "bw"?
<jamesh> > 3000 times in the same period as google accessed the file ~ 200 times
<jamesh> bw == bandwidth
* mpt wonders if changing robots.txt's caching headers would improve the situation
<lifeless> nope
<lifeless> yahoo are just silly
<lifeless> i have a unmodified for months robots and they did not reduce their hit rate last time I checked.
<jamesh> googlebot is using two user-agents: 
<jamesh> "Googlebot/2.1 (+http://www.googlebot.com/bot.html)" and "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Googlebot/2.1; +http://www.google.com/bot.html)"
<lifeless> probably different dc's
<mpt> http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp/slurp-03.html
<mpt> hmm, that's not quite relevant
<lifeless> indeed
<mpt> http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp/slurp-06.html
<jamesh> the google page says they access robots.txt at most once a day
<jamesh> (usually)
<mpt> so we could add stuff to robots.txt to tell Yahoo "there is nothing for sale here" and "there are no interesting images here"
<lifeless> mpt: or we could blacklist them
<jamesh> or maybe actually, that might be once per day per googlebot instance
<lifeless> or give them a single page that says 'please use google.'
<mpt> What is the number of visitors we get with yahoo.com referers, divided by the number of visitors we get from google.com referers?
<jamesh> I'm not saying it is necessarily a problem; I was just surprised at the numbers
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  configs for production launchpad instance on gandwana (r2972: Stuart Bishop)
<elmo> stub: we need to get the librarian onto mizuho at some point - I assume there's no further blockers for that?
<stub> elmo: Nope. Whenever your ready really. We can take the librarian down and it will only minimally affect Launchpad.
<elmo> stub: hmm, what timezone are you on?
<elmo> stub: anyway, I don't suppose now is a good time, but I've setup mizuho as a mirror of macaroni, including your account etc. so if you could login in, check it out, see if anything is missing
<stub> UTC+7 now
<stub> Now if fine if you have the slot. I don't think the migration is urgent through if you have other things to look at or are just having a bad hair day.
<elmo> crap your core hours are basically my sleeping hours - that's so unuseful
<elmo> stub: nah, I really need to go to bed, and karl won't be up for another of couple of hours in case it all goes Pete Tong
<lifeless> I can help
<lifeless> my hours are before stubs
<elmo> stub: and it's reasonably urgent, as macaroni is down to 20Gb :P
<elmo> lifeless: yeah, I know I just mean in general
<stub> I've split my core hours, with a big break in the middle, so I'm available on UK time.
<elmo> StaffCalendar says 04:00-12:00 UTC?
<elmo> if that's got a big break in a middle, someone's getting short changed ;-P
<stub> Bah
<elmo> anyway, gone, night
* stub wonders whos core hours he changed ;)
<lifeless> night elmo 
<LetterRip> hello all
<LetterRip> I have two questions related to translation and documentation
<LetterRip> Blender has an out of tree translation for the Chinese language
<LetterRip> and would like to know if the section on Chinese translation for Blender can be pointed to their site
<LetterRip> The other question, is that we have a many hundered page manual that is online in wiki format
<LetterRip> that has translations in various states of completion
<LetterRip> for about 6 languages in addition to english
<LetterRip> is there anyway to get that into the rosetta system as well?
<mick_home> hi everyone
<mick_home> there are a few things that I'd like to fix in launchpad (a few things annoy me)
<mick_home> is it possible to get the source (via cvs/svn)?
<mick_home> or is it closed source?
<mpt> mick_home, it's not open source yet
<mpt> though the plan is for it to be released over time
<mpt> What things annoy you in particular?
<mick_home> missing ical support
<mick_home> a calendar does very little for me ;-)
<mick_home> but ical support does a lot
<mick_home> mpt: is there a particular reason why it isn't OSS right now?
<mick_home> i'd also like to see how the bts is tied into it (and see if it is possible to replace it with bugzilla)
<mick_home> a local install would also be nice to have
<mpt> well, much of the benefit of Launchpad comes from people using a single instance
<mick_home> well, yes
<mick_home> but many people won't touch it if it isn't OSS
<mpt> for example, the Big Idea of the bug tracker is to let multiple distributors, and upstream developers, collaborate on fixing the same bug
<mpt> similarly, the advantage of Rosetta is that multiple distributors and upstreams can share each others' translations
<njs> this seems like a logically inconsistent argument.  if there's such a benefit to having a single install, then people will continue to use that install, because they get benefits; even if the source code is open.
<njs> but on the other hand, many people will _not_ use that central install on philosophical grounds, if the source code is not open.
<mick_home> well gforge didn't kill sf.net - i doubt that releasing it as oss would harm launchpad in any way (it would only benefit)
<mpt> njs, but then it would take *years* for the economies of scale to bring people into a single installation
<mick_home> to be honest... i see only benefits
<mpt> mick_home, what does sourceforge do to let distributors cooperate with each other?
<mick_home> for instance, you have a huge amount of people that won't touch launchpad atm (the DDs for instance)
<mick_home> mpt: i just compared opening up the sf.net code (gforge) and the success of sf.net in general
<mpt> I understand that argument
<mpt> (though I have less respect for it if such people also use Google:-)
<mick_home> heh
<jamesh> mick_home: you can get an ICalendar export at webcal://launchpad.net/people/username/+calendar/+icalendar
<jamesh> (replace "webcal" with http or https, if you want)
<njs> one lesson I have learned as a maintainer is that whether I respect my users or not they still are important :-)
<mpt> mick_home: but the management have made the decision that the benefit from forcing the economies of scale early on is greater than the harm from however many developers won't use it for as long as it's closed
<mpt> and I think they're probably right
<mick_home> blog would also be nice
<mick_home> since homepage != blog
<mpt> mick_home, you mean a Weblog field for a registered person?
<mick_home> blog link
<mick_home> blogging possibilities (via launchpad)
<mpt> yes
<mpt> we've just been considering that in the past week
<mick_home> and the possibility to parse an rss feed of a blog
<mpt> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BlogIntegration
<jamesh> mick_home: allowing people to give a link to their web log / syndication feed is being considered
<jamesh> mick_home: to make it easy to generate a planet config from a LP team, for instance
<mpt> so that Launchpad can Planetize teams
<mpt> snap ;-)
<mick_home> well, i'm just adding stuff that i'd be interested in (using and developing)
<mick_home> mpt - would you mind shooting me an email if it ever does go open source
<mick_home> mpt: are you a dev of launchpad?
<mpt> mick_home, I am a developer
<mpt> the plan as far as I know is to open source it parts at a time
<mpt> Are you interested in particular parts, or just the whole shebang? :-)
<mick_home> well, i can't test in parts now can i ;-)
<mpt> mick_home, if you just want to play around with various features, you can use https://staging.ubuntu.com/
<mpt> (which really should be staging.launchpad.net, but anyway)
<mick_home> i'm interested in coding features (not testing new features)
<mpt> ah
<jamesh> mpt: staging.launchpad.net does go to the same server as staging.ubuntu.com, but seems to show the shipit interface
<mpt> jamesh, yes, there's something in my Inbox about rationalizing the various domains
<mpt> actually, for me it redirects
<mpt> mick_home, have you done much with Zope before?
<ajmitch> mpt: will there be many differences from production? or is staging what is made production each week?
<mpt> ajmitch, the latter
<ajmitch> zope 3 is fun, really ;)
<mick_home> python yes... zope no
<mpt> so it's somewhat newer than production about 5/7 of the time
<ajmitch> ok
<mick_home> mpt: like i said, mind sending me an email when/if the source ever becomes available?
<mick_home> i understand if you say "no" btw (since I'm probably not the first person to ask)
<jamesh> mick_home: when things are released, we won't keep it a secret
<jamesh> you can be sure of that
<mpt> mick_home, you're not the first person to ask for the source, but you're the first to ask for e-mail notificaiton :-)
<mick_home> well ya i get that
<mpt> I'd probably forget
<mick_home> but i don't check the site 24/7 ;-)
<mpt> mick_home, do you read Slashdot?
<ajmitch> mpt: have parts been freed already?
<mick_home> mpt: oh god no... i used to 
<mick_home> it will probably make it on /. though
<mick_home> mpt: my experience is with python/wxPython apps
<mpt> yes, that's why I asked
<mick_home> not really python web apps
<mpt> mick_home, ok, e-mail mpt@canonical.com and I'll reply when it's all open-sourced :-)
<mick_home> thanks :-)
<mpt> ajmitch, not as far as I know
<jamesh> ajmitch: no Launchpad specific bits -- we have fed back improvements to open source projects we make use of though
<jamesh> e.g. psycopg, pyme, etc
<ajmitch> jamesh: yes, I've seen that, which is great
<mick_home> mpt: thanks (email sent)
<carlos> morning
<carlos> stub, hi
<carlos> stub, when are you going to do the production update?
<jamesh> carlos: yesterday
<carlos> oh, fuck
<carlos> hmm, I need a cherrypick then
<carlos> daf, ping
<mick_home> hi guys (i'm back)
<mick_home> i am curious to know if launchpad supports only gettext or other means
<mick_home> like RC files
<carlos> mick_home, only gettext
<carlos> mick_home, but there are many tools that gives you a .po file from many other resources to translate
<mick_home> so i would convert from RC -> .po then have that go from .po -> RC ?
<carlos> right
<mick_home> carlos: have a link?
<carlos> mick_home, is the RC file like 'key=value' content?
<mick_home> standard Windows .rc
<carlos> mick_home, sorry, I don't remember the details of that format... could you show me an example, please?
<mick_home> nm i found what i'm looking for
<mick_home> carlos: http://icu.sourceforge.net/userguide/localizing.html#Sample_rc
<mick_home> if you want to see a real example, check out the ReactOS bugzilla setup
<mick_home> all the localizations are .rc files
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> I'm not sure how to get that into a .po file...
<carlos> It looks like openoffice's files
<mick_home> i'll be back once launchpad goes open source... there are too many features missing atm that i obviously can't impliment w/o the source
<carlos> mick_home, but you can request us to implement them and we can try to do it...
<mick_home> yes, but I don't like asking when I can do it myself at a later date ;-)
<mick_home> my list of wants:
<mick_home> - blog integration 
<mick_home> - ical support
<mick_home> - rss parsing of blogs
<mick_home> - rss /rdf support in general
<mick_home> - support for other formats than gettext
<mick_home> - IM clients should be listed (not irc / jabber specific imo)
<daf> carlos: pong
<carlos> mick_home, most of those features are planned or being discussed atm
<carlos> daf, I'm with #1681. Could you confirm that the final decission to fix it was to allow '\r\n' stored into our database if the msgid had them?
<carlos> mick_home, if you file bugs about them I'm sure that the ones that are not planned would be implemented
<carlos> Ubugtu, you are sleeping....
<daf> carlos: I can't remember off the top of my head
<carlos> daf, ok
<carlos> I think that was the last thing we talked but I'm not sure if with the triage you are doing with SteveA you decided something else
<daf> if we decided something else, we would have said so in the bug :)
<daf> I'll look at the LP mail
<sivang> morning all!
<carlos> sivang, morning!!
* carlos -> breakfast
<sivang> carlos: morning carlos, good to be back.
* sivang is back of 2 days (apart from weekend) of being sick
<carlos> sivang, Welcome back then
<carlos> I hope you are at 100% ;-)
<sivang> carlos: yes, back to myself , thanks you.
<daf> hi Sivan
<daf> glad you're better
<daf> carlos: hmm, have we ever seen a msgid with '\r' in it
<daf> carlos: I'm wondering whether this is a YAGNI
<sivang> daf: thanks :-)
<carlos> launchpad_staging=> SELECT count(*) from pomsgid where msgid like '%\r%';
<carlos>  count
<carlos> -------
<carlos>     39
<carlos> (1 row)
<daf> ok
<daf> my next question is: which templates do these belong to?
<carlos> daf, I suppose they will be related to Mono applications
<carlos> let me check
<daf> it kind of sucks to expose translators to \r
<daf> you can always convert from logical to physical newlines in the code
<carlos> daf, any developer that uses Windows to write the application is adding this "problem"
<daf> 39 / X million is not much
<daf> obviously it's > 0
<daf> just to check:
<daf> you plan is to strip newlines from translations unless the msgid contains \r?
<carlos> 14 templates have the \r
<daf> ok
<daf> maybe nopaste the PTNs?
<carlos> daf, if the msgid only has '\n', we strip the translation
<carlos> if it has \r\n, we leave it (or fix it if is missing them)
<daf> or if it has no '\n' :)
<carlos> I need to check if we have just '\r'
<daf> good idea
<carlos> but that's from the old MacOS <= 9 systems...
<daf> or if somebody is doing something weird
<daf> APT uses \r to do progress bars
<daf> but I don't think it exposes that to translators
<njs> exposing that to translators seems like an unambiguous bug :-)
<carlos> One of the templates with \r chars belongs to "The Ubuntu package descriptions for the releases." product...
<daf> njs: to sensible people like you and me, sure :)
<daf> carlos: see, I think that should be fixed
<carlos>     name
<carlos> -------------
<carlos>  blender
<carlos>  gnue-forms
<carlos>  hercules
<carlos>  kvirc
<carlos>  libchipcard
<carlos>  ncpfs
<carlos>  shadow
<carlos>  simplecdrx
<carlos>  slrn
<carlos>  somaplayer
<carlos>  zssh
<carlos> (11 rows)
<carlos> that's the list of the other sourcepackages that use the \r char
<daf> hmm
<carlos> daf, so we can fix it on import/submit time without asking the user to pay attention to it
<carlos> but only when the '\r' is used as '\r\n'
<daf> I'm not sure I understand what you mean
<daf> by changing the msgids?
<carlos> if \r is alone... as you suggests with apt.. that would be a bit more difficult to fix
<carlos> daf, no, the translations
<daf> right
<daf> changing the msgids would be dodgy
<carlos> daf, changing msgids is broken ;-)
<daf> yes
<daf> so, I say we go with your plan
<daf> but it would be nice to generate a warning if somebody imports a template with '\r'
<carlos> It makes no sense to add a visual way to represent the \r
<carlos> ok
<daf> how difficult do you think that would be?
<daf> we can use lpnotification for web uploads
<carlos> not really....
<daf> no?
<carlos> the web upload is not doing the import
<carlos> so we cannot know that at that point
<daf> sure, it's not doing the import
<carlos> daf, but we need to add notification mails when the .pot file is imported
<carlos> so we can add there the warning
<daf> but I think parsing the PO file should be quick enough that it's not a problem to check there
<daf> ah, good point
<daf> is there a bug open on that?
<carlos> daf, About if it's difficult or not... I need to finish POMsgSetPage implementation first or I will get a ton of conflicts, but is not too complicate the fix of that bug
<carlos> for .pot notifications?
<daf> yep
<carlos> I don't think so
<carlos> at least I don't remember it
<daf> ok
<daf> I propose:
<daf> do the fix you suggested
<daf> file a bug on notificatoins for POT imports
<jamesh> mick_home: you can use gettext's msgfmt utility to generate a .Net resource file.  That might be similar to a Windows resource file
<daf> mention that we should warn about \r
<daf> did I miss anything out?
<carlos> ok, sounds like a plan
<daf> good :)
<carlos> daf, thanks for your input
<daf> you're welcome
* carlos -> breakfast 
<carlos> later
<daf> carlos: oh, maybe say in #1681 what the plan we agreed is
<mick_home> jamesh: ty
<mick_home> .resx file?
<jamesh> mick_home: no idea
<SteveA> hi folks
<Kinnison> hi steve
<jamesh> mick_home: I'm just looking at the "msgfmt --help" output
<SteveA> i'm getting ready to catch a plane to london
<SteveA> is there anything urgent that i should do here?
<lifeless> test
<jamesh> mick_home: the xgettext utility also says it supports pulling strings from C# code
<SteveA> i don't think i need to do any testing right now, lifeless 
<lifeless> SteveA: test that you have everything needed for the sprint
<mick_home> jamesh: i saw mixed docs on that
<jamesh> mick_home: anyway, it would probably be worth testing.
<SteveA> lifeless: you mean, construct a miniature stub sprint, and briefly attend that?
<lifeless> SteveA: no, just mock it up and walk through the responses
<daf> SteveA: have a good flight
* jamesh wonders what stub would think about being miniaturised
<Nafallo> lol
<daf> Honey, I Shrunk the DBA
<Kinnison> jamesh: he'd probably cope so long as you didn't inject him into elmo's arse or anything
* sivang rotfls
<sivang> Kinnison: hi daniel! 'sup?
<Kinnison> hi sivang
<Kinnison> I heard you were ill
<sivang> Kinnison: yep, I'm better now
* Nafallo looks at the new, improved sivang :-)
<Kinnison> sivang: excellent.
<sivang> Nafallo: re-energated for sure :)
<sivang> Kinnison: Have you had any chance to practice some herbew during the holidays?
<Kinnison> sivang: when I was unwell, I lay in bed reading the book
<Kinnison> sivang: I still don't recognise all the letters :-(
* Kinnison thinks his friend nattie wants to learn too, so will talk with her about setting aside regular time to sit together and learn
<Nafallo> everyone has been ill except me? :-P
<Kinnison> Nafallo: possibly :-)
<sivang> Kinnison: ill again? during holiday time? bad :-/
<Kinnison> sivang: aye, just my luck
<Nafallo> I broke my damn toe instead though :-/
* Kinnison returns from taking rob to a funeral
<daf> lifeless: any chance of getting PQM's duplicate newline bug fixed -- it's bloody annoying
<Kinnison> daf: I gave lifeless a patch for that almost a year ago
<lifeless> daf: patches gratefully accepted
<lifeless> Kinnison: I have no idea where that is
<jamesh> just put up a branch to include logs of executed statements in OOPS reports
<Kinnison> lifeless: you suck
* Kinnison grins
<lifeless> Kinnison: yes I do, for the right person
<Kinnison> lifeless: baddumtish
<jamesh> lifeless: where is pqm's bzr branch?
<lifeless> daf: http://people.ubuntu.com/~robertc/pqm/trunk
<lifeless> jamesh: ^^
<lifeless> TDD is mandatory for patches
<daf> jamesh: re OOPSes: that's great
<jamesh> we'll also be able to start generating OOPS reports for requests that take a while, but don't hit the hard timeout
<daf> that's also great :)
<matsubara> good morning!
<daf> good morning Brasil!
<sivang> morning matsubara !
<jamesh> lifeless: are items in the "output" list of CommandRunner objects meant to be newline-terminated or not?
<jamesh> (in pqm)
<lifeless> I think the problem is its never been defined properly
<lifeless> so it needs a mini audit for how its used, and then the best choice taken - not hard
<lifeless> I would be inclined to say 'yes' because thats how python 'for line in file' works - so its predictable to people
<carlos> stub, hi, around?
<daf> lifeless: bug 2263 -- can you take a look?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2263: "cscvs tests fail and leave cruft behind" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: David Allouche, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/2263
<cprov> morning guys 
<daf> hi cprov 
<cprov> daf: hi daf 
<lifeless> daf - take a look at what precisely ?
<daf> lifeless: do you know if it's still a problem?
<daf> lifeless: if so, I'll mark it confirmed
<daf> maybe I should be poking ddaa instead
<ddaa> mh?
<daf> the bug is assinged to you
<ddaa> oh, right, I'm the guy most often poking around this code base
<ddaa> I have not in months
<ddaa> Anyway, the whole test dir handling of cscvs is brain damaged
<LarstiQ> ddaa: branch scanning, very cool
<ddaa> daf: I'll confirm along the lines of "yes, cscvs tests temp dir handling is brain damaged, will fix when I come around to".
<daf> ddaa: thanks, that's what I wanted :)
<ddaa> low priority
<ddaa> LarstiQ: thank you, but I'm just the messenger, neumeyer, jblack and sabdfl have all made very significant direct contributions.
<daf> cprov: where's kiko today?
<cprov> daf: coming, I hope ;)
<LarstiQ> ddaa: you may message my appreciation back to them ;)
<daf> cprov: ah, just being slow, yes?
<cprov> daf: certainly 
<ddaa> daf: bug 6563 is needinfo, why?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6563: "No easy way to go to branch listings from a branch page" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Needs Info http://launchpad.net/bugs/6563
<daf> ddaa: because I wanted a response to my comment from you
<daf> perhaps I should have made that clearer
<ddaa> Uh... well, I reply something...
<ddaa> daf: I know nothing about breadcrumbs.
<daf> to put it another way:
<daf> I'm trying to find concrete things we can do to resolve the problems you have perceived
<daf> breadcumbs are the list of links on the top left hand of the page
<ddaa> Mh... I made a suggestion, but it was not very clear.
<ddaa> Certainly a good thing, at least for consistency...
<ddaa> Oh yes, I know what they are, but I do not know how to use them, in terms of UI design and in terms of coding.
<daf> that's fine, I'm not expecting you to :)
<daf> just because you filed the bug doesn't mean you should fix it
<ddaa> daf is there a bug filed about transferring ownership of launchpad objects?
<ddaa> daf: bug 6563 updated, like it better?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6563: "No easy way to go to branch listings from a branch page" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Needs Info http://launchpad.net/bugs/6563
<daf> ddaa: hmm, not sure
<ddaa> Mh... anyway, that would deserve a spec methink...
<ddaa> I have some ideas about how that should be done.
<daf> but yes, thanks for the clarification
<daf> "not sure" was in reference to ownership transfer
<ddaa> got it
<ddaa> lifeless: what about closing all the baz bugs in launchpad with "wontfix"?
<daf> jamesh: perhaps your OOPS analysis script could tell us what proportion of OOPSes are triggered by Launchpad developers ;)
<ddaa> what about a launchpad skin (or port or something) where oopses are ignored by the statistics? So debugging does not skew them.
<ddaa> Mh... isn't what staging is for... okay...
<lifeless> ddaa: wontfix does not mean 'no resources' it means 'no matter what this wont be fixed'
<ddaa> lifeless: hello, hello, reality? reality?
<lifeless> ddaa: i.e. its a variation on notabug.
<ddaa> No matter what, there is not development comunity for baz anymore.
<ddaa> tla, okay, baz, no.
<jamesh> lifeless: which config-manager branch is needed by pqm?
<lifeless> jamesh: devel
<jamesh> where is that?
<jamesh> I could only find references to bazaar 1.x branches
<lifeless> debian/ubuntu or http://www.robertcollins.net/config-manager/trunk
* ddaa received spam title "golden blings"
<ddaa> should I forward that to sabdfl?
<jamesh> thanks
<jamesh> I looked at http://www.robertcollins.net/config-manager.html and on http://people.ubuntu.com/~robertc/, and didn't see it
<SteveA> kiko phoned.  he's going to be in a little late today.
<ddaa> SteveA: random UI idea, what about making the current facet more persistent. For example, when in bugs, and clicking on my name in the top right, to right to $me/+assignedbugs. Or when in branches, and clicking on a product link, go right to $product/+branches.
<ddaa> If you think that sounds halfway sane, I'll file a bug.
<stub> carlos: pong
<carlos> stub, did you see my merge request into production?
<SteveA> ddaa: yes, that is a good idea.  actually, it's been discussed before, looking at the number of clicks people typically make.  you can file a bug on interactions that you have wanted yourself.
* SteveA --> plane
<daf> stub: can you tell me the name of the person with ID 414153?
<stub> carlos: Got it
<stub> daf:  plug-min | Philippine Linux Users' Group-Mindanao
<daf> aha
<daf> somebody managed to request a password for a team
<carlos> stub, would be possible to have it merged today? or at least anytime soon?
<stub> carlos: I rolled out 2966, so 2961 and 2966 are already out there
<stub> carlos: I'll have a look at 2971
<stub> Anyone feel like telling me how to cherry pick with bzr ?
<daf> bzr merge -r X..Y, I suspect
<daf> (bzr merge --help)
<kiko> hey there
<daf> kiko!
<daf> now, what was I going to harass you about?
<kiko> well, my friend's mother had a stroke so I will be out at the hospital up till 16:00 utc; you'll have plenty of time to remember
<daf> oh no
<ddaa> daf: me think bug 2110 needs an assignee...
<daf> well, it can certainly be confirmed
<ddaa> I cannot, I'm the reporter :)
<daf> done
<daf> as for assignee, I don't know who it would be
<ddaa> kiko: !
<ddaa> I would like someone to be responsible for bug 2110.
<kiko> hey ddaa 
<kiko> what is that bug
<ddaa> Ubugtu: hello?
<ddaa> it's "Autogenerated forms do not have correct tab order"
<kiko> okay
<kiko> that's currently mpt + bjornt on a spec that has the word "form" in it
<sivang> ddaa: Ubugtu is probably away :)
<kiko> there's even an implementation plan
<kiko> so either mpt or bjornt 
<carlos> stub, oh, cool
<carlos> stub, thanks
<daf> kiko: where's this spec?
<ddaa> it's linked from the bug...
* carlos -> lunch
<kiko> daf, where are all our specs?
<ddaa> why do we have all those nifty cross-referencing features if NOBODY CARES?
<kiko> heh
<daf> ddaa: I can't see it
<daf> oh, ther
<daf> e
<ddaa> daf: then please file an usability bug :)
<kiko> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/FormLayout
<daf> we have plenty of bugs about portlets being invisible
<kiko> boomboomboom
<daf> *cough*
* kiko forgets bzr push
<kiko> doh doh doh
<daf> I did that too :)
<kiko> I should be put on the rack
<daf> ok, this spec has code and UI changes
<daf> I suspect the tabindex thing will be a code change
<kiko> right
<daf> so if it's going to be assigned to anybody, it would be Bjrn
<kiko> it needs to be done a bit smartly
<daf> but I don't think assigning for the sake of assigning is worth it
<kiko> well
<kiko> agreed.
<daf> getting a milestone on it would have more impact
<daf> which I think is up to kiko or Steve
<hno73> Hi.  The general ubuntu FAQ including ShipIt info has now moved to http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq so it would be good to update the link on https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ 
<hno73> I've filed a malone bug here: https://launchpad.net/products/shipit/+bug/6605
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6605: "ShipIt FAQ link" Fix req. for: shipit (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/6605
<kiko> thanks hno73 
<daf> Kinnison: when are you bringing me cake^W^W^Wcoming over to work?
<Kinnison> daf: thursday?
<daf> sounds good
<Kinnison> hmm, actually 'tis lunchtime now
* Kinnison heads off to find some sarnies
<Seveas> launchpad is OOPSing out whenever I want to edit a team member...
<Seveas> it actually did edit, but redirects to /+member/$name/+members instead of /+members
<daf> Seveas: this is a known bug
<daf> Seveas: I'm working on a fix
<daf> Seveas: bug 6372
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6372: "approving members broken" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Dafydd Harries, Status: In Progress http://launchpad.net/bugs/6372
<daf> cprov: bug 5765
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5765: "Absence of fmt:datetime for code generated datetime.datetime instances" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/5765
<daf> cprov: got a doctes for it?
<cprov> daf: not yet, it happens in the new +builds pages (when now is returned from the view class)
<Seveas> daf, I guess you know, but it's also broken for rejecting ;)
<ddaa> bug 6607
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6607: "More persistent facets" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/6607
<ddaa> daf: SteveA said it was a good idea and was discussed before
<ddaa> ooooh, scheduled maintenance notice!
<ddaa> should probably be much louder
<sivang> does anyone know if bzr support 'publishing' as in , bzr publish sivan@host.tld:~/.../public_html
<sivang> even if there wasn't any branch there before?
<ddaa> link blinking red or something
<daf> bzr push is what you want, I think
<ddaa> sivang: yup, bzr push
<sivang> sivan@ubuntu:~/devel/pkg/db2/db2-dependencies/db2-dependencies-1.0$ bzr push sivan@mercury.linuxguru.net:~/public_html/
<sivang> bzr: ERROR: Remote location is not a bzr branch (or empty directory)
<lifeless> blink is a ticket to hell
<ddaa> lifeless: I was not _really_ serious
<lifeless> ddaa: neither was I 
<ddaa> sivang: error reporting sucks, give hell to folks in #bzr
<sivang> hehe
<lifeless> if I was serious it would have been zandrus seventh hell
* sivang joins #bzr
<daf> the road the hell is paved with bad HTML
<lifeless> ddaa: dude thats exactly correct - that dir is neither a bzr branch nor a empty fdir
<ddaa> try "bzr push sftp://sivan@mercury.linuxguru.net:/home/sivan/public_html"
<lifeless> sivang: put the path you want it published at on the end.
<lifeless> i.e. db2-dependencies
<ddaa> lifeless: everytime I mistype a url for push I get this obnoxious error
<lifeless> propose a better one then
<daf> it should say "perhaps put the name of the branch on the end of the path"
<lifeless> btw
<daf> perhaps?
<lifeless> you said you found some bad-O stuff
<sivang> lifeless: ah, oops I'll try that
<ddaa> This should be something like "directory does not exist: $dirname [on host $hostname] ", where the bit in bracket in the host part of the URL if applicable.
<lifeless> can you please push the branch with that in it somewhere so we can pull it ?
<ddaa> Alternatively, "directory is not a bzr branch: blah blah"
<sivang> daf: yes, after checking that you've forgotten to specify the target location
<ddaa> Alternatively, "this branch has a diverged history, blah blah. If you really mean it, use --overwrite".
<sivang> lifeless: yay, it works
<lifeless> ddaa: you get those warnings separately
<lifeless> ddaa: already
<daf> perhaps if the remote directory exists, it should push to remote path + branch tag
<lifeless> daf: uhm, hell no
<ddaa> well, that's not the experience I had... but nevermind.
<lifeless> ddaa: anyway #bzr, or bazaar-ng@.. or file a bug.
<daf> (exists and is not a branch)
<sivang> my thyinking was that it could take the topest level dir for the source branch and create the same one at the target
<lifeless> ddaa: and -please- give me your performance tuned branch
<lifeless> sivang: thats what will probably be supported in repositories but for standalone branches its a minefield of 'whoops' waiting to happen
<ddaa> Okay, I'll look at it right now, but It got mostly supersed by other patches, mostly from geofreddo
<stub> carlos: cherry picked
<lifeless> ddaa: you had a workingtree iterator fix of some sort
<lifeless> thats definately not superceded
<ddaa> ha... right
* ddaa just completely forgot about it...
<ddaa> -> #bzr
<sivang> lifeless: what do you mean in 'supported repositories' ?
<daf> bzr is going to support code repositories
<daf> rather than just individual branches
<sivang> daf: ah cool
<stub> carlos: poimport is still dying - a missing AND at the end of a query
<daf> ENOTEST?
<uws> Is the LP web site down atM?
<daf> yes, it is down for maintenance
<daf> we expect it to be back again shortly
<uws> daf: Any clue on how long it will take?
<daf> no, I'm afraid not
<daf> I think it has taken longer than it usually has
<bradb> jamesh: Hi. Any news on the status notes as comment review?
<uws> yay, it's back online
<stub> carlos: I've disabled poimport for the time being as it isn't doing much besides spamming us
<Kinnison> Does Ubugtu get bugs from all products or only some?
<Kinnison> daf: Are you doing triage/confirmation? If so, bug#6611 should be easy for you to confirm
<LarstiQ> Kinnison: all afaik
<LarstiQ> it knows about bug 1 and about bug 3281
<daf> Kinnison: wow, what a weird bug
<Kinnison> it looks like it is using the binarypackagename to look up in the sourcepackagename table or something
<Kinnison> Hmm, perhaps not
<Kinnison> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/hoary/amd64/libdisplaymigration0/0.28-3
<Kinnison> that shows the -dev package
<Kinnison> but the source package is without the 0 on the end
<Kinnison> so there goes my theory
<daf> it's not a gina fubar, is it?
<Kinnison> I don't see how it could be
<Kinnison> given on one hand we're using a binarypackagename of lua50 and on the other hand it's displaying one of lua50-doc
<Kinnison> it's a code bug somewhere
<daf> off-by-one error?
<Kinnison> in what? it'll be a selectery error somewhere
<Kinnison> probably in the magic binary package stuff
<daf> mmm
<Kinnison> umm distroreleasebinarypackagerelease
<daf> not distroarchreleasebinarypackagerelease?
<Kinnison> oops yes
<Kinnison> darbpr
<daf> hmm -- is salgado still on holiday?
<matsubara> Kinnison: isnt't bug 6611 a dupe of bug 3516?
<matsubara> daf: yes, he is.
<daf> ok, thanks
<daf> back next week?
<matsubara> daf: I think he'll be back on 16th
<daf> great
<Kinnison> matsubara: It may be the same issue manifesting itself
<Kinnison> matsubara: or it may not
<daf> the symptoms look identical
<daf> I'll dup them for now
<Kinnison> okay
<Kinnison> Can you make sure that whichever is left usable is filed against soyuz please?
<Kinnison> All soyuz UI bugs should be against the soyuz product
<Kinnison> otherwise I don't spot things when filing bugs
<daf> ok
<daf> I've been a bit lax about reassigning to soyuz
<daf> I'll try and do so more
<Kinnison> thanks
<Kinnison> I find it hard to keep track when bugs aren't grouped
<daf> I sympathise
<daf> besides, reassigning does wonders for the bug count ;)
* Kinnison grins
<daf> bradb: what do you about omitting the "not filed elsewhere" text
<daf> bradb: I find it distracting
<bradb> daf: I think SteveA filed a bug on it. We can probably just remove it.
<daf> yay
* bradb follows up to bugs that were already marked as dups because, since bug contacts are explicit and not implicit, I didn't get the bugmail on these older bugs saying they got marked as dups. ARGH.
<bradb> Launchpad developers won't get any bugmail for any bugs opened before today--I set the bugcontacts today--unless they reported the bug, or someone happened to explicitly add Launchpad Developers to the Cc list on the bug.
<bradb> Feel the user love.
<Kinnison> daf: I think you got a touch reassign-happy
<Kinnison> daf: why is 1527 a soyuz ui bug?
<daf> oh, hmm
<daf> I was thikning soyuz == package-y bits of Launchpad, not soyuz == package UI bits of Launchpad
<daf> do we have a product for gina?
<daf> or for the uploader/dominator/gantry etc.?
<Kinnison> there's launchpad-upload-and-queue
<Kinnison> launchpad-publisher
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  capitalise distribution/release names in sample data (r2973: Dafydd Harries)
<Kinnison> launchpad-buildd
<Kinnison> and soyuz
<daf> I see
<Kinnison> gina stuff probably ought to remain against the main launchpad product
<daf> I'll try and get them right
<daf> if I don't, scold me and feel free to reassign again
* Kinnison grins
* Kinnison won't scold you for helping
<Kinnison> you're too cuddly for that
* daf gives you some more bugs
<Kinnison> ta
<daf> hmm, Soyuz needs a 1.1 milestone
<daf> oh, it has one
<daf> odd
<daf> must be Malone being silly
<ddaa> bradb: is there a way to tell launchpad: okay, I reported that bug, but I'm not interested in it anymore, really, don't clutter my +reportedbugs page with that anymore, please!
<daf> bradb: "Bug #NNNN has not yet been reported in foo. Do you want to report it in foo?" -- it would be nice if it also had a button to reassign
<bradb> ddaa: Not yet, but that sounds like an interesting idea.
<daf> perhaps: if you reported but are unsubscribed, don't list it
<ddaa> I did not manage to unsubscribe from a reported bug...
<ddaa> maybe I was just not awake yet
<ddaa> bradb: the use case is making my +reportedbugs page useful again by getting rid of all those baz bugs that lifeless does not want to close because maybe next christmas santa claus will take over maintenance of baz.
<bradb> right
<sivang> what do I need to have isntalled in order for bzr push to be rcognized and use the rsync method?
<sivang> I get unknown command error
<daf> do you have bzrtools installed?
<bradb> daf: Everything is competing for space at the top of the bug page. ;)
<daf> bradb: true that :)
<ddaa> jeff mum is not
<bradb> Portlet allergies?
<sivang> daf: pff rightho, thank you
<ddaa> no, reference to an old quote
<ddaa> "what is soyuz" "soyuz is an application built on the launchpad API" "like everything else" "no, my mum is not an application built on the launchpad API"
<sivang> daf: is it in main btw?
<daf> sivang: universe
<daf> sivang: though I use jbailey's snapshots
<daf> I like my revision control systems fresh :)
<daf> (undercooked, sometimes)
<sivang> daf: true, I will add his sources from the RFS page
<sivang> daf: I also can't find it in breezy's universe. weird
<daf> oh!
<daf> it's dapper/universe, sorry
<sivang> uh-ha!
<sivang> I had a fishy instinct about that :)
<sivang> then guess to add Jeff's snapshots is the way
<sivang> daf: does bzr catches import expection to know which capabilities to present to a user? (in man page as well??)
<sivang> *exceptions
<ddaa> that's not the way it works, the push plugin decorate the push bultin
<daf> it used to catch import exceptions for celementtree
<Kinnison> daf: pah
<Kinnison> daf: I use my own branches, I like my revision control systems hacked
<LarstiQ> hah, that's nicelt quotabl
<daf> Kinnison: well, when I hack them, I can't be bothered to keep them up to date with the mainline :)
<Kinnison> daf: aah
* Kinnison might be a touch behind on bzrtools
* Kinnison goes to look
<sivang> Kinnison: you're own branches? you mean, you keep your own syncing scripts?
<Alinux> hello all...
<Kinnison> hi Alinux 
* sivang ghas to run now. c'ya all
<Alinux> I have a problem, rosetta doesn't updates translation from an updated .po file.
<daf> see you sivang 
<daf> Alinux: hmm, sounds like it could be a bug
<Alinux> mmm I think so
<daf> carlos: have we done confirmation emails for imports yet?
<Alinux> this 2 days I have updated a valid .po files ... and no changes on site :(
<Alinux> :(
<daf> carlos: ping
<carlos> daf, pong
<daf> carlos: have we done confirmation emails for imports yet?
<daf> or is it only error email?
<Alinux> "Your upload worked. The translation content will appear in Rosetta in a few minutes."
<Alinux> but no changes :(
<LarstiQ> Aren't there some technical issues on the lp side atm?
<Kinnison> the cronscripts might not be running right now
<Kinnison> because of database speed issues
<Alinux> still no changes :(
<Alinux> "Your upload worked. The translation content will appear in Rosetta in a few minutes." - 20 minutes past.
<LarstiQ> Alinux: did you see our discussion of what might cause that?
<Alinux> is it normal?
<Alinux> LarstiQ, yes.
<LarstiQ> Alinux: well then
<Alinux> but it worked in the past.
<Kinnison> It may be because bits of launchpad are currently disabled for performance reasons
<Alinux> I hope work is still in progress :)
<Alinux> witout you (developers) we (translators) can do nothing :)
<Alinux> so we are waiting for yuo :)
<Alinux> thanks boys!:D
<carlos_> hmmm seems like I was disconnected...
<carlos> daf, Alinux, did you see my answer?
<LarstiQ> carlos: nope
<carlos> Alinux "Your upload worked. The translation content will appear in Rosetta in a few minutes."
<carlos> Alinux but no changes :(
<carlos> carlos daf, we do confirmations for .po imports
<carlos> carlos and also errors
<carlos> carlos Alinux, we have some problems with the imports
<carlos> carlos Alinux, I hope tomorrow it will be fixed
<carlos> * Disconnected (Connection timed out).
* bradb & # lunch
<daf> carlos: cool
<daf> carlos: about the imports cronscript: is there a missing case in the tests?
<carlos> seems like that
<carlos> I wrote a test and it worked with our test data
<carlos> but seems like there is another problem that our tests didn't detect
<carlos> so I need to do another fix 
<daf> aha, I see
<daf> carlos: perhaps we can open a bug on fixing the import script tests
<carlos> I guess it would be a good idea, but fixing the bugs we are going to fix/add tests also
<daf> true
<sistpoty> hi
<sistpoty> is there any mailing list, where changes like the change to malones email-interface are announced?
<Zerlinna> hey, is smb here who could help me with my launchpad / ubuntuwiki account
<Zerlinna> ?
<bradb> sistpoty: Not yet.
<Kinnison> Zerlinna: we can try. what's your problem?
<Zerlinna> Kinnison: ya I accidently disabled my ubuntuwiki account.. is there any way to re-enable?
<sistpoty> bradb: would be good to have one... for motu merges we parse malone emails and I noticed only now that s.th. didn't work any longer :/
<bradb> sistpoty: We have https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadWhatsNew being thought about.
<Kinnison> Zerlinna: Hmm, what's your launchpad name?
<Zerlinna> MirjamWaeckerlin
<Zerlinna> on launchpad the wiki account's still there, but I can't login to ubuntuwiki
<Kinnison> Odd
<Kinnison> are you using your launchpad registered email/password to log into the wiki?
<Zerlinna> yes
<Kinnison> I wonder if the authserver is hiccoughing again
<Zerlinna> hmm, I think I made the mistake
<sistpoty> bradb: oh, the spec for the lp-news is nice :)
<Zerlinna> Kinnison: I didnt see that I can change the wikiname on launchpad, but I couldnt on the wiki, so I disabled my account on the wiki to create a new one... but I'm just blocked
<bradb> sistpoty: If you have any feedback about those ideas, please feel free to bring them up in #launchpad.
<Kinnison> Zerlinna: I'm afraid you've lost me
<Zerlinna> Kinnison: you mean you don't know how to fix it?
<sistpoty> bradb: if I read it right, the news feature will be rss (only?)... I guess some people (including me) would like to have this by mail as well... but that's just an idea
<Kinnison> Zerlinna: I mean, I'm not sure what I need to fix :_)
<sistpoty> bradb: apart from that the spec looks pretty complete
<Kinnison> Zerlinna: If it's that your moin user needs to be re-enabled then I'm not able to do that
<Zerlinna> Kinnison: lol.. ok, status quo: I can login on launchpad, but on the wiki (always tells me wrong pw, but I KNOW that it's right, tried about a 100 times) 
<Zerlinna> Kinnison: sorry: NOT on the wiki
<Zerlinna> Kinnison: hmm.. you know smb who can?
<bradb> sistpoty: I'm not deeply familiar with the spec, but it does seem to favour syndication instead of mailing lists.
<bradb> sistpoty: I guess you're thinking of a launchpad-announce@?
<sistpoty> bradb: exactly... 
<sistpoty> bradb: maybe once this news-feature is there, it could auto-deliver mails to some ml for convenience, but as I wrote before, that's just an idea
<bradb> sistpoty: I'll add an XXX to the spec
<sistpoty> bradb: cool, thx
* sivang is back
<Zerlinna> Kinnison: or do you have any ideas where I could get help?
<Kinnison> Zerlinna: You need someone who understands the launchpad<->wiki linkage
<Kinnison> Zerlinna: I think spiv is the right person to ask
<Zerlinna> Kinnison: ...or I just create another account on launchpad.. what do you think?
<bradb> sistpoty: np, XXX added.
<Kinnison> Zerlinna: Seems a bit overkill to do that
<daf> Zerlinna: perhaps you're experiencing this bug https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/6283
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6283: "Logging in thru the wiki with my password for launchpad won't work" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/6283
<Zerlinna> Kinnison: I have just the impression it's difficult to get help.. 
<Kinnison> Zerlinna: It's only hard in real-time because we're spread out all over the world so timezones can cause realtime support to be a bit hard
<daf> Zerlinna: it depends who happens to be around when you turn up
<sistpoty> ok, gotta go now... thx again for your help ;)
<bradb> np, see ya
<sistpoty> cya
<Zerlinna> daf and Kinnison I have to admit I'm a bit impatient
<daf> Zerlinna: did you take a look at the bug I mentioned?
<Zerlinna> daf: I visited the link it's said that admin rights are required to recreate the account on moin
<Zerlinna> but I can create a new account and merge it with the old one, maybe that works :-)
<Zerlinna> nope, not working :-(
<Zerlinna> daf: Kinnison : any other idea... ?
* Kinnison hasn't sorry, and is about to leave for the night
<Zerlinna> Kinnison: thank you though and good night :-)
<Kinnison> Sorry
* Kinnison wishes he could have been of more help
<Zerlinna> Kinnison: never mind, I'll find a solution.. if it doesn't work I'll create a new account ;)
<daf> Zerlinna: perhaps it's bug 3987 that's causing you problems
<daf> bug #3987
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3987: "Launchpad wiki UserPreferences causes mismatched passwords" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Andrew Bennetts, Status: Needs Info http://launchpad.net/bugs/3987
<Kinnison> ciau all
* Kinnison heads off
<Zerlinna> daf: ok I've done it now.. thank for the link! It brought me on the right way :-)
<daf> Zerlinna: glad I could help
<Zerlinna> daf: it wasn't very difficult in the end with the merging option it worked :-) thank you very much!
<Zerlinna> so.. I'm off launchpad now... thx again and bye
* bradb heads off, later
<mpt> Gooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<gneuman> mornig mpt
<kiko-afk> hello there
<mpt> What's wrong with production?
<kiko> it's hung :-(
<lifeless> and non running on gandwana
<lifeless> we're getting timeouts on some sockets
<lifeless> I wonder if the db is awol
<lifeless> indeed
<lifeless> emperor is down, I'm contacting znarl.
<kiko> thanks 
<gneuman> is anyone experiencing failures in make check?
<mpt> gneuman, did you remake the database?
<mpt> there have been quite a few schema changes recently
<gneuman> make schema?
<gneuman> yes
<mpt> make in schema/, yes
<mpt> oh, can you just "make schema" instead?
<mpt> nifty!
<gneuman> thats waht i allways did
<kiko> mpt, you're welcome
<ajmitch> is launchpad currently undergoing 'corrective maintenance'?
<mpt> yes, Launchpad's been very naughty
<ajmitch> oh dear
<carlos> kiko, hi, do you have time for a new fast review?
<carlos> kiko, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileBoQ4wN.html
<kiko> not really but
<kiko> ouch
<carlos> ok
<kiko> can you test both codepaths there, carlos?
<carlos> which codepaths?
<kiko> there's an if clause in getPOTemplateByPath
<kiko> make sure you are testing both branches
<carlos> oh, right
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> kiko, the if is not needed, the first if entry point will never be reached
<kiko> carlos, good thing I asked that question then!
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> done
<kiko> and self.query is never None?
<carlos> kiko, no, it's set as part of __init__ method
* cprov see you ...
<carlos> kiko, can I use r=kiko?
<kiko> carlos, sure.
<carlos> ok, thanks
<elmo> stub/lifeless: ?
<lifeless> yo
<lifeless> is the king in the house ?
<elmo> lifeless: can we make launchpad do something better?  like display the down for maintenance page
<elmo> emperor's going to be down for another 5-10 mins at least
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> uhm, I was hoping to leave it running 
<lifeless> the maintenance page shows when its turned off
<lifeless> any idea what broke emperor ?
<kiko> not me
<lifeless> kiko: you sure now ? :)
<elmo> lifeless: yes, will explain later, fix now
<elmo> lifeless: how is it useful to leave it running without a backend?
<kiko> lifeless, I won't admit to it in a public channel dammit
<lifeless> kiko: DOIT
#launchpad 2007-01-08
<sfllaw> I hate to bother you guys.
<sfllaw> But what's the user-interface for approving members to a team?
<sfllaw> Or even changing their status?
<sfllaw> Oh, I see.  I got logged out.
<jkelly_> is there any malone xml rpc integration available in python at the moment?
<jdong> quick question, what happened to the "request backport in" button on launchpad?
<somerville32> jdong: Who knows whats going on with launchpad, lol
<somerville32> So many changes - hard to keep up
<jdong> I have no idea, that's for sure :)
<somerville32> I get used to one way and the next day the link is gone
<jdong> I'm looking for a way to mark a bug as fixed in Feisty but needs fixing in Dapper/Edgy
<jdong> options in Launchpad change faster than Beryl options
<jamesh> jdong: "nominate for release"
<jdong> jamesh: ah, ok, thanks
<jdong> jamesh: nominations can't be marked with a progress/status individually anymore?
<jamesh> jdong: the nomination needs to be accepted by one of the developers
<jamesh> at which point it becomes a bug task that can have an assignee, status, importance, etc
<jdong> oh
<jdong> :(
<jamesh> jdong: the Ubuntu developers don't want random people creating tasks to fix bugs in Ubuntu Warty, for instance ...
<jamesh> jdong: the nomination feature keeps track of who requested the backport, and if the nomination gets rejected, who rejected it
<ryanakca> how would I show all the Critical bugs in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs? maybe even all the High and Critical bugs?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78384 in malone "Can not add comments to bug 78282 (release management related?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78384
<jamesh> apparently the Brazilian Embassy only takes telephone requests about visas from 9am to 11am eastern time
<jamesh> which corresponds to 7am to 9am western time ...
<jkakar> I'm a bit confused about "Releases" and "Release Series" on Launchpad.
<jkakar> This is my first time releasing anything on Launchpad.  I created a release series first: https://launchpad.net/framework/release-0.2
<jkakar> I've bound my release branch to it and a link is listed on the series overview page to it--nice. :)
<jkakar> What I don't get is what the point of a release within a series is.  It seems like random metadata without a link to a branch...?
<poolie> jkakar: hi?
<jkakar> poolie: Hi. :)
<poolie> jkakar: i think a release can have a package built from it
<jkakar> poolie: How does the package builder know which branch do use?
<jkakar> poolie: There appears to be no way to bind a branch to a release.  Only to a release series.
<poolie> and perhaps have bugs attached etc
<poolie> jkakar: sorry i don't know
<poolie> um 
<poolie> jamesh may know?
<jamesh> currently a ProductRelease is just metadata, an optionally a link to some files in the librarian
<jamesh> (the librarian linkage stuff isn't exposed in the UI
<jkakar> jamesh: Ah I see.  Thanks!
<jamesh> jkakar: if you configure a glob for releases for a particular product series, the releases should get registered automatically
<jamesh> it'll scan for tarballs
<jkakar> Oh.  I've been binding bzr branches to my release series.
<jamesh> you can do both
<jkakar> Huh, cool.  Thanks.
<jdong> jamesh: Who should I contact if I want to make a case about why I should have developer-level abilities with nomination?
<jamesh> jdong: w.r.t. Ubuntu?
<jdong> jamesh: yes
<jamesh> jdong: currently you need to be a member of ubuntu-core-dev to be able to accept nominations or directly target bugs to distro releases
<jamesh> (I think)
<jdong> oh, ok :-/
<jdong> back to using dapper-backports/edgy-backports products for the backports tree then :D
<jamesh> jdong: BjornT should be able to answer questions about the LP side of things
<jamesh> jdong: as for team membership/permissions, that is something for the Ubuntu developers and community to decide on
<jamesh> we've always got the option of modifying Launchpad if it can't correctly model the permissions Ubuntu needs
<jdong> mmm
<jdong> ok, I'll keep that in mind
<jdong> in the future if the new system becomes a problem for me, I'll approach the tech board guys about it...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78395 in malone "Support Google Code's issue tracker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78395
<Bhaskar> jamesh: i have translated schooltool via launchpad, download po,mo file and update translation but the problem is : in the leftside of schooltool i e leftside menu(with hyperlinks) is not translated in Nepali pls suggest me why this happens
<jamesh> Bhaskar: have you asked the schooltool guys about this?
<jamesh> Bhaskar: in case there is something special you need to do to get those links translated?
<Bhaskar> james ya but nobody suggest me
<Bhaskar> jamesh: pls how 
<Bhaskar> jamesh: i m sending schooltool.po pls check and suggest me
<jamesh> Bhaskar: yeah.  it doesn't seem to be getting through one of our firewalls
<jamesh> can you put it up somewhere web accessible?
<Bhaskar> jamesh:mail pls , i m sending via mail
<jamesh> preferably with an up to date PO template too (probably called schooltool.pot
<Bhaskar> jamesh" your mail pls
<jamesh> james@jamesh.id.au
<Bhaskar> jamesh:pls check my mail
<Bhaskar> james:from Bhaskar<b_bprimal@yahoo.com>
<jamesh> I don't see it yet
<jamesh> will probably have to wait til it gets retried due to greylisting
<Bhaskar> james: pls there is attachment, i think takes little time for download
<jamesh> Bhaskar: got your mail now
<jamesh> Bhaskar: do you know where I could see an up to date PO template for schooltool?
<Bhaskar> jamesh: pls check another mail, i send a localized screenshot os schooltool in nepali, where u can see my problem
<Bhaskar> jamesh: see https://launchpad.net/schooltool/2006/+pots/schooltool
<jamesh> Bhaskar: the PO file you sent me seems to have some form of conflict markers
<Bhaskar> jamesh: for update po template where u can see  for nepali language: my name also
<Bhaskar> jamesh: i have merged two po so 
<jamesh> there are translations that contain stuff like "#-#-#-#-#  a.po (schooltool)  #-#-#-#-# [one translation]  #-#-#-#-#  ne.po (schoolbell)  #-#-#-#-# [a second translation] "
<jamesh> that looks incorrect
<jamesh> you probably need to combine the two files with msgmerge
<Bhaskar> jamesh: ya when merging ie msgcat
<jamesh> Bhaskar: if you can wait, danilos or carlos will be up, and may be able to help you
<Bhaskar> james: i used msgcat so this was happining
<jamesh> they are the main rosetta developers, and know a lot more about the details of the gettext utilities than me
<Bhaskar> james: here in Nepal it is 10:pm, i am in my office
<Bhaskar> jamesh: no no 10:am
<Bhaskar> jamesh: u get my 2nd mail?
<jamesh> Bhaskar: both Carlos and Danilo are on European time (+0100), so should be around for your afternoon
<jamesh> I got your second email
<jamesh> some of the untranslated strings seem to appear in your PO file with those weird conflict markers
<jamesh> other ones don't seem to be in the PO file at all
<Bhaskar> james:see the localised gui, i am trying to localized
<jamesh> yepo
<jamesh> yep, even
<Bhaskar> jamesh: i think the template given by launchpad, is not containing all the string that are used in schooltool application
<jamesh> Bhaskar: right.  The schooltool guys need to upload new PO templates as strings are added/changed
<jamesh> if they don't, then the PO files generated by rosetta won't have full coverage
<Bhaskar> jamesh: they put 3 template, confusing, one is schooltool main, 2nd is schooltool2006,and 3rd one is schooltool in Ubuntu Dapper package "schooltool"
<jamesh> that does sound confusing
<Bhaskar> james:which one is to be used?? so i have merged 1 and 2 and compile
<jamesh> Bhaskar: the merged PO file you sent me references schooltool and schoolbell
<jamesh> from memory, schoolbell is a subset of schooltool only containing the calendar code and not the other school management bits
<Bhaskar> james: ya schooltooll template they provided is not containing whole string, so i have mersed schoolbell also, some strings are in schoolbell also
<Bhaskar> jamesh: i think they should  provide only final one template
<jamesh> no argument there.
<Bhaskar> jamesh:well how can i solve my problem??
<jamesh> Bhaskar: I don't know how to solve your problem.  The people who'd have a better chance of helping you will be up shortly (a few hours)
<Bhaskar> james: thanks
<Bhaskar> james: what is your profession
<Bhaskar> jamesh: i think you are also programmer or......
<jamesh> Bhaskar: I am also a Launchpad developer, but I don't work on the Rosetta parts much
<Bhaskar> james:well so you know python, zope....
<jamesh> yep
<poolie> is there still a calendar feature in launchpad?
<Bhaskar> poolie ya
<Bhaskar> jamesh: i think you can aslo discuss with your team for such problems
<Bhaskar> poolie:  any problem
<WebMaven> jamesh: Are you at all familiar with Zope3/SQLAlchemy integration via ZAlchemy?
<jamesh> WebMaven: never used SQLAlchemy, so no.
<jml> poolie: hi
<WebMaven> jamesh: do you do RDBMS development with Zope3 at all?
<jamesh> WebMaven: yes.  Launchpad stores most of its data in a Postgres database
<jamesh> (we also have a file based storage system called the librarian, rather than storing big files as blobs in the db)
<jamesh> WebMaven: we are currently using SQLObject
<WebMaven> I tried SQLObject (and SQLOS) but got stuck on it's insistence on one db connection.
<WebMaven> Also various annoying bugs. Meanwhile, ZAlchemy and SQLAlchemy look pretty good, but the examples are non-existent.
<jamesh> we have been looking at switching over to a new ORM
<WebMaven> jamesh: check your pm
<WebMaven> jamesh: so, is there anyone else who does know anything about SQLAlchemy and ZAlchemy?
<jamesh> WebMaven: I don't know.  Perhaps ask on the SQLAlchemy list?
<WebMaven> When I ask in #sqlalchemy, I get told "don't use Zope", which isn't helpful.
<jamesh> what if you ask on a zope list or IRC channel?
<WebMaven> "don't use an RDBMS"
<jamesh> haha
<WebMaven> it's OK, I know who the maintainer of ZAlchemy is, I'll catch him in IRC sometime soon. I was just wondering if I there were any other experts I could find.
<WebMaven> expert users, that is.
<jamesh> WebMaven: if your problem is SQLAlchemy specific, I can't really help.  If it is more of a "using ORMs with Zope" I might be able to help.
<jamesh> WebMaven: niemeyer may be able to help out a bit too -- he was using SQLAlchemy for another project
<WebMaven> Hmm. I think it's ZALchemy specific, at least my current problem is.
<jamesh> I don't know if he was using ZAlchemy
<WebMaven> Huh. OK, I'll keep an eye out for him then.
<WebMaven> Well, if he was using something else, I'd like to know that too. I tried using Alchemist recently, but it's currently too focused on Five and Plone.
<WebMaven> for that purpose, it is very nice, but I'm working on a Zope3 app.
<WebMaven> jamesh: are you a Canonical employee?
<WebMaven> Ah, I see you do. Are you or any other Canonical folks coming to PyCon?
<jamesh> WebMaven: I'm not going to PyCon.  Don't know about anyone else
<jamesh> WebMaven: I'll be at linux.conf.au next week if you're in the area :)
<WebMaven> Hah. I'm in Las Vegas.
<jamesh> that's not too far
<jamesh> you'd probably only need to change planes once
<WebMaven> Well, sure. Who's buying the ticket?
<jamesh> it is a bit late this year, but if you are prepared to speak you can get linux.conf.au to pay for the ticket
<jamesh> watch for next year
<jamesh> 's call for papers
<WebMaven> Just the ticket, or hotel too?
<jamesh> both
<jamesh> LCA takes care of its speakers
<WebMaven> Cool. Are they interested in Zope-related talks?
<jamesh> there is usually a large mix of papers presented at the conf
<WebMaven> And is Zope part of that mix? ;-)
<jamesh> we've had Rasmus give tutorials on PHP, so Zope can't really be out of scope :)
<WebMaven> Heh. OK.
<WebMaven> OK, what the heck is gnome-vfs-obexftp?
<jamesh> the talk would need to appeal to a fairly broad audience though -- you wouldn't be able to expect all attendees to know about the Zope 3 component model  for instance :)
<jamesh> WebMaven: OBEX FTP is a file transfer protocol implemented by most phones that support bluetooth
<WebMaven> Ah! All becomes clear.
<jamesh> WebMaven: gnome-vfs-obexftp is a module that lets you browse your phone's file system with gnome-vfs aware apps, such as Nautilus
<WebMaven> Cool.
<jamesh> So I can take photos with my phone, hit reload in Nautilus and instantly view the photo on my laptop
<WebMaven> v. cool.
<jamesh> (there is no change notification, so it is necessary to reload)
<WebMaven> so, do bluetooth devices just appear on the desktop as a device, like a USB device you plugged in?
<WebMaven> I mean, auto-magically?
<jamesh> not quite
<jamesh> you need to pair the device with your laptop
<WebMaven> OK. 'cause, that would be an interesting vuln.
<jamesh> then if you go to the URL "obex:" in Nautilus and you get a list of the paired devices that support obexftp
<WebMaven> very, very cool.
<WebMaven> Hey, thx for explaining that.
<jamesh> it beats transferring photos off the phone as MMS messages, or sending them individually from the phone to the computer
<WebMaven> I'll bet.
<jamesh> there is also a "Wireless USB" protocol in thw works, so the next digital camera and laptop you buy may be able to communicate in the same way
<jamesh> it also introduces yet another radio protocol for computers to implement ...
<WebMaven> Well, while thats inconvenient in-and-of itself, eventually the weight of these protocols will tip the balance toward software defined radio.
<WebMaven> for forward compatibility, if nothing else.
<jamesh> you've got WiFi, WiMAX, Bluetooth, Wireless USB, GSM, CDMA, etc
<WebMaven> and they're coming along faster and faster....
<WebMaven> we're approaching the market limits on custom ASICs for radio protocols, devices are being obsoleted at an incredible pace.
<jamesh> a number of wifi chipsets _are_ software defined radios these days
<WebMaven> device manufacturers are being backed into a corner, and the only way out is going to be reprogrammable hardware.
<jamesh> some of them run their firmware on decently powerful ARM CPUs
<WebMaven> Yes, but not general purpose ones, yet.
<jamesh> how do you know? :)
<WebMaven> I mean, one chipset, all protocols (all *possible* protocols).
<WebMaven> but that's the way it's converging.
<jamesh> what I mean is: do you really know what the full capabilities of your wifi chipset are, assuming you were able to write custom firmware
<WebMaven> And then, some really wild things will start happening...
<WebMaven> OK, fair point, but if the chipset were *completely* flexible, it wouldn't just get used for wifi.
<WebMaven> just diddling the frequency and power doesn't count.
<WebMaven> One chipset to rule them all...
<WebMaven> AM, FM, UWB and maybe PM.
<jamesh> BjornT: earlier, kees was having trouble adding a comment to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc4/+bug/78282
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78282 in vnc4 "vnc4server does not start Desktop environment after security update" [High,Confirmed]  
<jamesh> the +addcomment form gives a forbidden error.
<jamesh> the +addcomment form for either of the distrorelease bug tasks works okay though.
<BjornT> jamesh: yeah, i saw that in the backlog. i'll take a look at it today, i think there's an easy fix for it.
<jamesh> BjornT: I filed a bug about it (bug 78384) so it doesn't get forgotten
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78384 in malone "Can not add comments to bug 78282 (release management related?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78384
<BjornT> thanks jamesh
<mpt> BjornT, did guided-filebug require updating anything in sourcecode/?
<jamesh> mpt: I was just doing a quick fix for the alignment problem with the "Launchpad" menu at the top of the page
<jamesh> mpt: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileJJM7iL.html <- does that look okay to you?
* mpt is temporarily confused by the "~andrew" in the URL
<poolie> hello
<mpt> jamesh, yep, that looks fine
<mpt> poolie, no, no calendar any more
<poolie> the fonts in the beta look very small to me
<poolie> or is my browser just confused?
<mpt> poolie, yes, that was an executive decision
<jamesh> mpt: is the top menu gone from the beta UI?
<mpt> jamesh, it no longer has any icons in it, so the problem doesn't occur
<jamesh> mpt: weird.  I don't see any menu on beta.launchpad.net
<BjornT> mpt: no, guided-filebug shouldn't have required any updating in sourcecode/. i did a commit to sourcecode/sqlos a while ago, though, so make sure it's up to date.
<mpt> jamesh, that's because the menu is currently accidentally hidden by my initial unsuccessful attempt to make it look like a menu
<jamesh> fair enough :)
<mpt> BjornT, yes, since asking that question I discovered that sqlos was out of date and have just updated it :-)
<mpt> hadn't quite finished testing whether that was the problem
<mpt> hooray
<mpt> thanks BjornT 
<carlos> morning
<jamesh> carlos: Bhaskar was around earlier with some questions about using some translations he'd done in Rosetta with SchoolTool
<carlos> jamesh: ok, thanks
<jamesh> I helped him as best I could, but you might have better luck
<carlos> Bhaskar: hi
<Bhaskar> carlos: thanks for jamesh and hi 
<carlos> Bhaskar: what could I do for you?
<Bhaskar> carlos: i have problem in translation
<carlos> What kind of problem?
<Bhaskar> carlos:I have translate:
<Bhaskar> 1. SchoolTool Series: main Translation template "schooltool"
<Bhaskar> https://launchpad.net/schooltool/main/+pots/schooltool
<Bhaskar> 2. SchoolTool Series: 2006 Translation template "schooltool"
<Bhaskar> https://launchpad.net/schooltool/2006/+pots/schooltool
<Bhaskar> 3. SchoolBell Translation overview
<Bhaskar> https://translations.launchpad.net/schoolbell/+translations
<Bhaskar> And download po and mo and did: make update-translations but i could not get all the string to be translate in nepali .
<Bhaskar> My quarries:
<Bhaskar> 1.which template should be used for translation??????
<Bhaskar> 2.i think all above template given by launchpad is not containing all the string used in schooltool, schoolbell.
<Bhaskar> 3.there is confusion in template 1 and 2 (given above), i think launchpad should mersed both of them with containing  all string used in schooltool (people are always in confusion which template should be used)
<Bhaskar> Note: the attached localized gui, i mersed two po ( schooltool and schoolbell) so some of string is seen in nepali otherwise hard to see from only schooltool.po
<Bhaskar> So please suggest me , how to proceed further.
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> well, we don't handle those templates directly
<carlos> Schooltool developers do
<carlos> so they decided to use that layout
<carlos> from what I see there
<carlos> seems like the template you should work on is https://launchpad.net/schooltool/2006/+pots/schooltool
<carlos> at least is the latest one
<carlos> Bhaskar: did you try to ask at #schooltool ?
<Bhaskar> carlos: i have many try with them but could not get proper ideas from there
<carlos> Bhaskar: then, could you try to contact with someone from https://launchpad.net/~schooltool-owners (except for Mark Shuttleworth) ?
<carlos> they are the ones using launchpad for Schooltool so they should give you a hint on it.
<Bhaskar> carlos:i also used https://launchpad.net/schooltool/2006/+pots/schooltool but not success, see i have translated
<carlos> Bhaskar: how do you try to use those translations?
<Bhaskar> carlos: simply i have translated in launchpad, download po and mo file then compile with make update-translations
<carlos> oh, so you put it back into your schooltool tree
<carlos> Bhaskar: I don't know how is that handled, did you check that it doesn't require that you add Nepali language to any Makefile ?
<carlos> I'm assuming that you added that language and it didn't exist before in the SchoolTool tree
<Bhaskar> carlos:i copy those files on src/schooltool/locales/ne/LC_MESSAGE/schooltool.po,schooltool.mo
<Bhaskar> carlos> in configuration there is a provision to add language
<carlos> I guess that means you added it, right?
<Bhaskar> carlos:in schooltool.conf file you can add your language
<carlos> that's on run time, right?
<Bhaskar> carlos: so i also add my language :ne
<Bhaskar> carlos: i set in default
<carlos> Bhaskar: could you check that update-translations installed your translations into your system tree?
<carlos> or are you executing it from the source code tree?
<Bhaskar> carlos:ya
<Bhaskar> carlos: make pudate-translations
<Bhaskar> carlos:make update-translations
<Bhaskar> carlos: then run localhost
<carlos> Bhaskar: then no idea, sorry, you will need to check it with Schooltool developers...
<Bhaskar> carlos:there is 3 templates, which one to be used?
<carlos> Bhaskar: from my point of view the '2006' one
<Bhaskar> carlos:but i think this template not containing all the string
<carlos> Bhaskar: then it's a problem with SchoolTool developers that didn't upload latest template from their source tree
<Bhaskar> carlos:i think so
<Bhaskar> carlos: are you doing work in schooltool
<carlos> no, I'm not
<Bhaskar> carlos: where r u from
<carlos> I'm just a Launchpad developer and helped them to use Rosetta to handle translations
<carlos> Bhaskar: from Spain
<Bhaskar> carlos:i think in spain the schooltool project is ongoing, have u any info about this
<carlos> no, sorry. I'm not in touch of anyone deploying it
<Bhaskar> carlos: ok
<Bhaskar> carlos: are u programmer....
<carlos> Bhaskar: yes
<Bhaskar> carlos: c c++ java, python which one ????
<Bhaskar> carlos: me also
<carlos> C and Python, but also have knowledge of java
<Bhaskar> carlos: are u engineer
<Bhaskar> carlos: how can i start to learn python, share me ideas
<carlos> Bhaskar: http://docs.python.org/tut/tut.html
<carlos> that's a tutorial to introduce yourself in python
<Bhaskar> carlos: for schooltool customization i need the programming skill in python 
<carlos> right
<Bhaskar> carlos: where are u working?
<carlos> Bhaskar: in Canonical
<Bhaskar> carlos:well , i think u are also engineer
<Bhaskar> carlos: what type of project are in canonical
<carlos> Bhaskar: launchpad.net
<Bhaskar> carlos: well , so u know the launchpad template for translation,
<carlos> Bhaskar: there is not such template (yet)
<Bhaskar> carlos: i mean schooltool template??
<carlos> as I said, we helped them to import it into launchpad
<carlos> but the SchoolTool developers are the ones that do the upload into our system
<Bhaskar> carlos:why this is happening?
<carlos> what?
* ..[topic/#launchpad:matthewrevell] : Developer meeting: Thu 11 Jan 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<jamesh> spiv: bazaar/launchpad meeting?
<matthewrevell> jamesh: Do you have time for a call today?
<jamesh> matthewrevell: sure.  But I've got one meeting now and another next hour.
<jamesh> some time after that?
<matthewrevell> jamesh: Yeah, that sounds great, thanks. I've just got a few questions about the Zope migration.
<matthewrevell> jamesh: Do you want to ping me when you're available?
<static> hey stub, bug 76854 has me modifying trusted.sql to teach the stored procedure for validating URLs about the bzr+ssh scheme. Is there any special technique for modifying this code so that it goes into production smoothly?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76854 in launchpad-bazaar "Launchpad does not understand bzr+ssh: urls" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76854 - Assigned to Elliot Murphy (emurphy)
<jamesh> matthewrevell: sure.
<matthewrevell> jamesh: Thank you :)
<xdatap> hi there
<xdatap> there's any launchpad admin here?
<xdatap> today karma calculation don't work: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/78411
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78411 in launchpad "Arithmetic error on Karma calculating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<spiv> jamesh: already?  I'm getting forgetful in my old age...
<jamesh> spiv: it is on irc.canonical.com
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78411 in launchpad "Arithmetic error on Karma calculating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78411
<lifeless> review meeting in 32 minutes
<matthewrevell> xdatap: I'll see if I can find an answer for you.
<xdatap> matthewrevell: ok :)
<Bhaskar> jinty:hello
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78415 in rosetta "UTC_NOW usage for review and translation time broken for submission with errors" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78415
<jinty> Bhaskar, hi
<Bhaskar> jinty: i have mailed you about all problems that i found when localization
<cprov> good morning !
<Bhaskar> jinty: pls discuss with your team
<jinty> Bhaskar, I have about 100 mails in my inbox, it might take a little time. Most discussions happen on the mailing lists, you might get a better response posting there.
<Bhaskar> jinty: well i will poste there 
<jinty> Bhaskar, great!
<Bhaskar> jinty:well we always follow your suggestion
<lifeless> review meeting in 2 minutes
<Bhaskar> jinty: make well planning for better improvement on schooltool
<lifeless> who is here for the review meeting?
<BjornT> me
<spiv> me
<lifeless> == Agenda ==
<lifeless>  * Roll call
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<lifeless>  * reviewers to discuss ideas and principles for keeping branch review quick
<jamesh> me
<SteveA> hi
<lifeless> I'll be a little disorganised tonight, my laptop is fucked and I'm using lynnes
<lifeless> sorry
<lifeless> ok, next meeting - we've now got a idea of reviewers availability
<lifeless> I have not analyzed that to see if we have another, better slot yet.
<lifeless>  * Queue Status
<lifeless> right now, we've got post holiday backlog
<lifeless> I'm keeping all reviewers with 3 pending reviews, the backlog seems to be shrinking.
<lifeless> any concerns or comments on the status? 
<spiv> Our developers should stop working so hard ;)
<lifeless> I like that there are a lot of small branches.
<spiv> That's true.
<lifeless> I suggest that reviewers try to do 2 reviews a day until the backlog is gone
<jamesh> okay
<spiv> Sounds good.
<lifeless>  * quick branch review
<lifeless> Any more ideas or thoughts in this area ?
<jamesh> I've haven't looked at implementing the diff generation for multi-part branches in pending-reviews
<markvandenborre> is there a way to check the history of a launchpad team?
<jamesh> when that's done it should make multi-stage branches easier to manage and review
<lifeless> jamesh: cool.
<lifeless> has anyone tried using interdiff to see how branches evolve ?
<markvandenborre> I mean, like seeing when it started, when members were approved,...
<jamesh> not really.
<lifeless> That was discussed in the november  IIRC.
<lifeless> should I send a reminder to the list ?
<BjornT> i haven't used interdiff yet
<spiv> Nor me.
<SteveA> markvandenborre: there is the "members" page that tells you some of this, like when people joined.
<markvandenborre> SteveA, thx
<SteveA> markvandenborre: there isn't a page that gives a list of events in chronological order, though
<lifeless> ok, I'm very interested in whether it works for you or not, because this will influence what thumper is asked to do in the review module for launchpad
<lifeless> so, please start saving the diff you review locally, and playing with interdiff - for reviews that you bounce for further work.
* cprov -> brb
<lifeless> is that ok ? 
<BjornT> lifeless: are you interested to know whether interdiff works, or whether reviewing only changes made since the last time works ok?
<lifeless> BjornT: I'm interested in whether you prefer:
<BjornT> lifeless: people usually sends a diff of the changes the did, which makes it a lot easier to review. and since they send the diff, i haven't bothered with interdiff yet.
<lifeless>  * seeing the old merge-diff and the new-merge-diff or
<spiv> I record the revno in the subject of my review emails, for similar reasons.
<lifeless>  * seeing the incremental diff on the branch - which may include changes from trunk
<lifeless>  * seeing the new work done on the branch (via interdiff) gives you the best basis to work from
<BjornT> lifeless: i definitely prefer the last option, seeing the new work done. that's how i usually review today (without interdiff, though)
<lifeless> Now we can do even more fancy work with bzr to get new-on-branch without trunk and so forth, but interdiff is essentially a cheaper version of that
<SteveA> I like the idea of reviewees being responsible for their own diffs
<BjornT> for large branches with a lot of review comments i sometimes do a full re-review of the new diff, though.
<lifeless> BjornT: right. So I guess I'm speculating that we've got folk sending these diffs ni by hand, because we dont have a workflow for the reviewers to generate that.
<SteveA> because I think reviewees should self-review before asking for a code review
<SteveA> that shows pride in one's own code, and means that code reviewers aren't wasting time reviewing simple things
<SteveA> like print / debug statements left in code, or lack of appropriate docstrings
<lifeless> SteveA: I agree with the self-review consideration. We need to consider how the review-in-launchpad mechanism will work for this too though.
<spiv> SteveA makes a good point.  I know I like to at least skim my diffs before sending them for review.
<SteveA> I encourage reviewers to simply send back reviews that have obvious issues like this
<SteveA> and ask for the code to be self-reviewed before submitting again
<lifeless> imagine in launchpad, that when you say 'I'd like a review now', it offers you the current new-on-branch diff - the interdiff - to vet, before it gets sent to a reviewer.
<lifeless> thats encoding this best practice of self review.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78418 in launchpad-bazaar "mark products that officially use Bazaar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78418
<jamesh> okay.
<jamesh> I guess we should try out interdiff to see whether it does the job then.
<lifeless> SteveA: I think we are in agreement on what good review practice is. I also encourage reviewers to simply bounce obviously un-self-reviewed code.
<lifeless> ok. any new business?
<SteveA> lifeless: I think there should be a "do a self review, and how to" on the agenda of the next lp meeting
<lifeless> SteveA: I agree.
* SteveA adds
<lifeless> jamesh: Can I ask you to present that ?
<jamesh> lifeless: okay.
<jamesh> will you add the item to the agenda, or should I?
<SteveA> added
<jamesh> thanks.
<lifeless> thank you all for coming. And happy new year!
<jamesh> matthewrevell: I'm getting some dinner now.  I'll ping you about the call afterwards
<matthewrevell> matthewrevell: thanks
<seb128> hum
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/malone/nnnnn stopped working?
<Bhaskar> jinty: i think there are incomplete strings in template in schooltool template, please 
<jinty> Bhaskar, specifically, which strings?
<Bhaskar> jinty: i think there are missing of strings in schooltool main template
<jinty> Bhaskar, could you give an example of a specific string?
<Bhaskar> jinty: i will send a list in mailing list tomorrow, i am finding some...
<jinty> Bhaskar, thanks, that's exactly what we need.
<Bhaskar> jinty: I  always help for schooltool team
<Bhaskar> jinty: we are going to deploy, so we are in speed in localization of schooltool
<Bhaskar> jinty: see i have translate all the template provided by launchpad.net
<jamesh> matthewrevell: ping.
<matthewrevell> jamesh: pong
<matthewrevell> jamesh: SteveA was hoping to join us but he's afk for a bit.
<matthewrevell> jamesh: I understand it's getting late where you are
<matthewrevell> jamesh: How long are you around?
<jamesh> matthewrevell: yeah.  we can wait
<jamesh> it's 8pm now -- not too late
<matthewrevell> jamesh: Ah, nice one :)
<jinty> Bhaskar, I see, it's a very good first step:)
<Bhaskar> jinty:thanks, i need help from your team for customization of schooltool
<jamesh> matthewrevell: I've got two more hours of overlap than the eastern states guys
<lifeless> cause we're lame
<jamesh> seb128: use https://launchpad.net/bugs/nnnnn
<seb128> jamesh: ok, thank you
<jamesh> that's the URL Ubugtu has been pasting since forever :)
<jamesh> SteveA: l,
<jamesh> SteveA: please ping when you're ready for the call
<salgado> matthewrevell, around?
<matthewrevell> salgado: I'll be available in five mins, I'll ping you
<Hobbsee> matthewrevell: email works now, thanks :)
<jamesh> salgado: the openning hours of your embassy in Canberra suck
<matthewrevell> salgado: Hello, back now :)
<matthewrevell> Hobbsee: Cool! Glad to hear it.
<Hobbsee> :D
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78434 in launchpad "product page layout broken in konqueror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78434
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<salgado> jamesh, that doesn't quite surprise me, but what are the openning hours?
<jamesh> SteveA: we should do the call
<salgado> matthewrevell, hello. I wanted to check you why some bugs are being tagged with fix-it-friday. is it just to make it easier for people to find bugs to fix on fridays?
<jamesh> salgado: for visa enquiries, it is 9am to 11am eastern time, which corresponds to 7am to 9am western time
<SteveA> salgado: to answer questions like this, look on the page about tagging bugs on help.launchpad.net
* jamesh is wondering if they've sent his passport back yet
<SteveA> https://help.launchpad.net/TaggingLaunchpadBugs
<matthewrevell> salgado: Yeah. It's partly to help me track what people are working on, so I can report anything public-facing, and it's to help developers who are looking for something to do as part of FiF
<SteveA> that page needs updating, as the fix-it-friday tag was approved last week
<jamesh> SteveA/matthewrevell: who should host the skype call?
<matthewrevell> SteveA: I'll sort that
<SteveA> done already
<SteveA> I'll host the call
<SteveA> and I'll call now
<salgado> matthewrevell, ah, I see. I asked because bug 66787 and bug 2422 were tagged but they're not actually f-i-f bugs --they were fixed as part of some refactoring and/or fixing of other bigger bugs
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66787 in launchpad "Membership emails need cleaning up" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66787 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2422 in launchpad "A (non-team) person can still set an emblem" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2422 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<matthewrevell> jamesh, SteveA: Yet again, Skype is causing me problems and is ignoring my headset
<SteveA> ok, I'll try calling you again
<SteveA> do you want to do the echo test first?
<SteveA> ping me when you're ready
<matthewrevell> matthewrevell: yeah, just a sec
<matthewrevell> SteveA: I'm going to have to restart Gnome, back in a minute.
<SteveA> matthewrevell: !
<matthewrevell> SteveA: Okay, it seems to be working now.
* carlos -> lunch
<kiko> Fujitsu, ping?
<Hobbsee> kiko: likely asleep.  it's 2am here
<kiko> Hobbsee, you guys need to get a 10 hour DST shift or something.
<Hobbsee> kiko: haha, yes, i wish.  timezones *suck*
<Hobbsee> kiko: but then it would be dark in the  middle of the day :(
<Hobbsee> or so
<kiko> Hobbsee, the swedes can take it, so can you. :-P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78451 in malone "no way to unmark a bug as affecting upstream" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78451
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78452 in launchpad "database import policy violation in ftpmaster" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78452
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78454 in launchpad "polls workflow when not voting is surprising" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78454
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78458 in malone "quoted phrase search has false positives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78458
<salgado> is there anything wrong with the new guided file-bug form? launchpad is taking ages to process it
<SteveA> matthewrevell: ping
<matthewrevell> SteveA: Hi
<SteveA> matthewrevell: I'm just chatting to Theuni
<matthewrevell> SteveA: Ah, cool.
<matthewrevell> SteveA: in zope3-dev?
<SteveA> privmsg, but maybe you can talk with him in zope3-dev
<SteveA> LarstiQ: ping
<LarstiQ> SteveA: pong
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78464 in launchpad "gina tests fail in Edgy on AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78464
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78465 in launchpad-development-infrastructure "doctest failures provide misleading diffs of the failure" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78465
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78466 in soyuz "FTPArchiveHandler doesn't support allowed_suites" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78466
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78471 in launchpad-development-infrastructure "make check should also report on XXX comments in the code" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78471
<matthewrevell> Can anyone look at bug 2796?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2796 in malone "Remove constraint on marking duplicates of duplicates" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2796
<matthewrevell> Sorry, ticket 2796
<matthewrevell> matsubara: Who would you recommend for me to ask to look at support ticket 2796?
<matthewrevell> https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/2796
<kiko> I feel like rejecting bug 2796.
<kiko> is it still an issue?
<matthewrevell> kiko: Sorry, I mistakenly typed "bug" rather than "support ticket".
<kiko> I know
<kiko> but you reminded me
<matthewrevell> kiko: Why do we prevent people from marking bugs as a duplicate of a duplicate?
<kiko> no need to be sorry I always can handle typos gracefully
<matthewrevell> :)
<kiko> matthewrevell, because having a single master is very valuable
<LarstiQ> can't it redirect to master?
<kiko> LarstiQ, you can easily find out how many dupes the master has, for instance
<kiko> finding that out with dupes of dupes is non-SQL-able
<kiko> there are other advantages but that's an immediate one
<LarstiQ> kiko: I mean, when someone tries to dupe a dupe, make it a dupe of the master instead
* LarstiQ understands the advantages
<kiko> we do that now IIRC (we didn't before, when the bug was filed)
<LarstiQ> ah ok
<kiko> I will confirm in 30m
<LarstiQ> kiko: got my calendar forward?
<matsubara> matthewrevell: I linked that ticket to bug 2141. You can ask stub to remove it from the db.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2141 in launchpad "You can't remove series in products" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2141
<matthewrevell> matsubara: Thanks.
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you tomorrow!
<somerville32> Did launchpad update recently? Did they send out an e-mail?
<kiko> somerville32, I will send one this week
<somerville32> kiko: k, thanks :] 
<mdke> kiko: are you still going to do some stuff for the Fridge? or maybe pass the mantle onto Matt if you are too busy?
<kiko> mdke, I will, it will all happen together
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78501 in rosetta "Unable to find out date/time of last PO file modification" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78501
<cr3> how can I make it so that members of a team can have permissions when submitting bugs, like setting the "milestone" for example?
<mdke> cr3: "bug contacts" have permissions to change bug importance. Milestones are controlled by the product "driver", iirc
<Fujitsu> kiko: pong, if you're around
<cr3> can I expect the tsearch2 extension for postgresql to be available on launchpad? which version is currently being used on launchpad, 8.1?
<danilos> cr3: afaik, it's 8.1 (we had these discussions back in november, and 8.1 turned up as the one we use :))
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> uh, hi mpt :P
* mpt hugs Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee hugs mpt :)
<mpt> It's a rainy morning, great for hacking
<somerville32> \o_
<mpt> kiko, are you available to deal with <https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/2796>?
<mpt> somerville32, are you directing traffic?
<somerville32> mpt: Of course :] 
<mdke> mpt: no, only SteveA and stub can do it, I believe
<mdke> matthewrevell forwarded my mail to stub for me
#launchpad 2007-01-09
<kiko> mpt, nobody but the DBA can delete product series 
<kiko> fujitsu: did you get some launchpad team membership email?
<mdke> Lemming of the DBA
<jamesh> hi kiko
<poolie> hi kiko
<poolie> and jamesh
<kiko> hey jamesh 
<kiko> hey poolie 
<jamesh> I checked with the Brazilian Embassy, and they said they mailed my passport back today
<jamesh> I was getting a bit worried because I'd sent it to them on the 14th December
<kiko> jamesh, it's brazil. you know how it works.
<jamesh> kiko: the telephone number for visa enquiries is only open 2 hours a day
<jamesh> for me it is from 7am to 9am
<kiko> that would require me take a phone to my morning bike ride which is most inconvenient
<jamesh> (these are people in Canberra -- not Brazil
<kiko> I know. I am just putting myself in your place
<kiko> however
<kiko> the embassy is not in canberra
<jamesh> ?
<kiko> it is in a brazilian plot of land within the canberra city limits
<LarstiQ> :)
<kiko> you keep your hands off my embassy
<kiko> when we visit the australian embassy in brasilia it reminds us in big bold capitals that we are on australian soil
<jamesh> it would be a 4-5 hour plane flight for me to get my hands on that plot of land
<kiko> I spoke of hands figuratively
<jamesh> yeah :)
<jamesh> I wish .au would get rid of the visa requirement for Brazilians
<jamesh> that way Brazil would get rid of the requirement for Australians
<kiko> we would indeed
<kiko> but I'm concerned about all the australians flocking for jobs to brazil
<kiko> taking over our beaches
<kiko> eating all our food
<jamesh> but you don't mind kiwis like mpt getting in visa free?
<kiko> you know what I mean
<kiko> jamesh, be honest to yourself. how many people are there actually in NZ? mpt, his mom, dad, two sisters and the president.
<jamesh> thumper too
<jamesh> and a lot of sheep
<kiko> thumper just moved in and wasn't included in the census
<spiv> jamesh: even in NZ sheep don't get passports, though :)
<kiko> i'm not concerned about the job market for sheep
<jamesh> spiv: they don't generally need them to travel internationally
<jamesh> lucky sheep
<kiko> though it is true that sheep can ruin beaches and eat copious amounts of food
<kiko> what was this conversation about again?
<kiko> ah yes
<kiko> let me know if the embassy doesn't send your passport
<kiko> and I will talk to the embassy here to see wtf is wrong with those slackers
<jamesh> it should be here by the end of the week
<mpt> kiko, New Zealand has a president??
<kiko> mpt, oh, so it's just the 5 of you, thumper and the sheep?
<mpt> No, no, my third sister can be the president
<mpt> She's studying politics
<ajmitch> poor girl
<jamesh> and the kiwi birds/fruit
<jamesh> and ajmitch
<Fujitsu_> kiko, pong?
<kiko> how can anybody try to convince anyone that they are studying politics. your parents are 0wned
<kiko> Fujitsu_, yes, I'd like to know if you got any launchpad membership email?
<kiko> man vmware over remote X doesn't start up for me
<kiko> how disgusting
* kiko kicks vmware
<Fujitsu_> Not for a couple of days... FOr any team in particular?
<mpt> kiko, we think she actually plans a career as a spy
<kiko> mpt, that's more like it. I know just the person for her to talk to.
<mpt> kiko knows people who know people
<jamesh> maybe she'll take up the option for New Zealand to become a state of Australia
<jamesh> according to our constitution, NZ can do that
<kiko> I knew jamesh was going to go for the low blow 
<jamesh> I already mentioned NZ and sheep
<mdke> NZ isn't a state of Australia?
<jamesh> mdke: for some reason they want to stay independent
* mdke gets his map out
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78522 in launchpad-bazaar "xmlrpc failure shouldn't include exception details" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78522
<jamesh> mdke: New Zealand is like 2 timezones east of Australia
<mpt> NZ used to be a state of Australia
<mpt> then we grew up
<mdke> jamesh: doesn't stop hawaii
<mdke> or France, which is one time zone east of England
* mdke sleeps before the nonsense gets too much
<mpt> Oh, cool: https://launchpad.net/amu
* mpt especially likes the "Part of: Bluetooth Messagging [sic]  Deamon [sic] " part
* Hobbsee giggles at the NZ conversation
<mpt> [Hobbsee]  ... #ubuntu-au
<mpt> that explains it
<Hobbsee> mpt: um, OK :)
<mpt> (that was a quote from /whois, if you were wondering)
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
<Bhaskar> jamesh:hello
<jamesh> hi Bhaskar 
<Bhaskar> jamesh: i think u are aslo programmer
<jamesh> yep.
<jamesh> so, it looks like Python hasn'
<jamesh> t switched bug trackers yety
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78545 in launchpad "Launchpad config should be reset back to default after each test" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78545
<carlos> morning!
<matthewrevell_> carlos: morning :)
<carlos> matthewrevell: hey
<jkelly_> morning guys, does anyone know if the malone xml rpc integration with python exists?
<lifeless> jkelly_: what do you mean?
<jkelly_> is there a file bug api for launchpad in python?
<jkelly_> https://help.launchpad.net/MaloneXMLRPC
<BjornT> jkelly_: what exactly are you looking for? the MaloneXMLRPC document describes how to file a bug from python.
<jkelly_> BjornT: sorry, i understand what i have to do now, thanks anyway :)
<BjornT> cool :)
<carlos> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> hi carlos 
<carlos> BjornT: hi, could you do a fast review for me? it's related with the discussion we had on Friday about escape chars and getting the right encoding
<carlos> s/escape/escaped/
<BjornT> carlos: sure. is it carlos/launchpad/bug-67138?
<carlos> BjornT: https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/carlos/launchpad/bug-67138/full-diff
<carlos> BjornT: yes
<BjornT> ok, i'll take a look at it now.
<carlos> BjornT: cool, thanks
<jkelly_> BjornT: would i have to do authentication myself? since it does not exist https://launchpad.net/malone/+bug/57742
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57742 in malone "xmlrpc filebug API raises TypeError exception" [Medium,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<BjornT> jkelly_: yes, you need to specify your username and password, using a URL like https://your@email.com:yourpassword@xmlrpc.launchpad.net/bugs/
<sabdfl> greetings lunchpadders!
<cprov> good morning, folks
<WebMaven> lunchpadders?
<WebMaven> Is that where you go to eat a meal in orbit?
<WebMaven> sabdfl: are you coming to PyCon?
<sabdfl> WebMaven: no, but i believe stevea and static are
<WebMaven> Cool.
<cprov> stub: ping
<stub> cprov: pong
<WebMaven> sabdfl: Is Canonical going to sponsor the conference?
<cprov> stub: hi, which wiki page did you mean for "partial production db snapshots" ?
<SteveA> WebMaven: Canonical is not directly sponsoring pycon.  We did just get provisionally accepted as PSF sponsors.
<SteveA> to be approved by a members' vote at pycon.
<SteveA> http://www.python.org/psf/records/members/2007-02-23/
<WebMaven> Oh, as a sponsor *member*, OK.
<WebMaven> That's very cool.
<WebMaven> PyCon sponsorship needn't be expensive. A bag-insert sponsorship can be had for $200, for example: http://us.pycon.org/TX2007/HowToSponsor
<SteveA> WebMaven: that's an interesting idea.
<SteveA> I want to get python developers to take a look at bazaar
<SteveA> if you went to pycon and found a leaflet about bazaar in your conference pack, how would you feel?
<WebMaven> depends on what it said, I guess.
<WebMaven> A silver sponsorship gets you priority for Lightning Talks
<WebMaven> BTW, inserts don't have to be printed materials.
<SteveA> thanks for the suggestions.  I'll have a think about this one.
<WebMaven> You're welcome. I hope to see you there.
<stub> cprov: The one for your spec that you referenced in the email (the Soyuz test environment one I think)
<cprov> stub: Oh, sorry I misunderstood you then, I was thinking about some kind of work-in-progress specific spec for this. No problem, I will work in a draft blacklist. Thank you.
<xdatap> hi there
<matthewrevell> xdatap: Hello
<xdatap> seems today's recount of karma doesn't worked
<matthewrevell> xdatap: Your karma still total doesn't match the total of the separate amounts in each part of Launchpad?
<xdatap> matthewrevell: yes. But it's the same of yesterday, but yesterday i worked on bugs
<xdatap> so, probably the program that calculate the karma doesn't run today
<matthewrevell> xdatap: Karma isn't updated immediately and can take up to two or three days.
<mattl> LP has karma?
<xdatap> matthewrevell: oh, 2 or 3. I'm thinking the calculate was daily
<matthewrevell> xdatap: Check tomorrow and your total should be updated.
<xdatap> matthewrevell: ok, thanks
<matthewrevell> xdatap: No problem :)
<xdatap> i go, bye
<matthewrevell> mattl: Yeah, it's a way to give a rough idea of how much each person has done.
<mattl> ah, so how do you get karma?
<matthewrevell> mattl: Reporting a bug, translating some text, updating a blueprint. Just about anything really.
<mattl> can you lose it?
<matthewrevell> mattl: Not that I know of.
<mattl> okay. thanks :)
<matthewrevell> mattl: I think it degrades, over time, so you need to remain active to retain a high level.
<mattl> ahh, that makes sense.
<mattl> matthewrevell: having fun in the new job?
<matthewrevell> mattl: Yeah :) Lots and lots to learn and I will never be stuck for something to do, which is good :)
<mattl> you're the Launchpad marketing manager?
<jsgotangco> heh
<matthewrevell> mattl: That's one thing you could call it. My job is like a mix of what Jono does for Ubuntu, with marketing and communications thrown in
<matthewrevell> mattl: I'm the Launchpad community/communications/marketing bloke. :)
<mattl> heh.
<mattl> will we see Launchpad ads?
<matthewrevell> mattl: Ads *for* Launchpad? There are no plans for traditional advertising at the moment, but never say never.
<matthewrevell> mattl: You might see the occasional Google ad in the future, and there have been some in the past.
<mattl> Actually, I'm not sure I see Google ads, but it could be an interesting one.
<mattl> Further to our chat last week, I'm formulating ideas on how freedoms should apply to web applications.
<matthewrevell> mattl: Cool, I'd love to read/hear your thoughts.
<mattl> I'd be interested to know your feelings on the subject when I send it out.
<matthewrevell> mattl: absolutely. Please put me on your list of people to see it :)
<mattl> Heh, it's quite the list now. It seems a lot of people have an opinion on it.
<mattl> Did you see Second Life now free software?
<mattl> is now
<matthewrevell> mattl: Yeah, that's pretty cool. We interviewed one of the Linden Labs guys on LugRadio a few months back and he mentioned they were considering/planning it. I didn't realise it was going to be so soon, though.
<mattl> Sooner the better, really. I'd like to see more games become free software.
<mattl> I'm interested in the idea of writing a free software game for many platforms, but I'm not sure that the likes of Nintendo would accommodate such innovation.
<matthewrevell> mattl: It's easier for Second Life to open their client, than a lot of games, though, because they're subscription based.
<matthewrevell> mattl: Ever spoken to Pepsiman? He's ported Linux to the Nintendo DS
<mattl> Second Life has a free-of-charge subscription, I believe.
<mattl> I've been meaning to get GNU/Linux onto the DS.
<mattl> I'd like to see it on the Wii.
<matthewrevell> mattl: Yeah, but you buy Linden dollars to do stuff in the world, using real dollars. So, it's not reliant on people buying a boxed version of the game.
<mattl> As the Wii has a standard SD Card reader, I can envisage where you could buy a free software loader, and then load games from the SD Card.
<mattl> The loader would have to be on the regular sized disks.
<mattl> Until someone works out a way to do it with just the SD Card.
<matthewrevell> I'd best crack on, tbh. Look forward to seeing your document on software freedoms and web services.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78562 in rosetta "Missing Firestarter translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78562
<static> hello launchpad!
<carlos> SteveA: ping
<carlos> or kiko-zzz
<SteveA> carlos: ?
<carlos> SteveA: The people at https://launchpad.net/medibuntu/ have some .pot upload requests
<carlos> SteveA: I wonder whether they could be considered upstream in that context
<carlos> I think so, but I would like to confirm it
<carlos> SteveA: they are an Ubuntu derivative
<SteveA> what a confusing name :-)  I thought it would be medically-themed ubuntu
<carlos> and from what I see, the requests are for packages that are not included in Ubuntu already
<carlos> Multimedia, Entertainment & Distraction In Ubuntu
<carlos> ;-)
<SteveA> I don't really understand what you're asking me, and what the consequences of a decision are.
<SteveA> I'm going for lunch now, can this wait until later?
<carlos> sure
<carlos> I will ping you later
<SteveA> ok
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you!
<kiko-zzz> hey carlos 
<kiko> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78565 in launchpad "no direct link from bug comment page to corresponding bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78565
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<BjornT> hi kiko 
<kiko> how's it going old man
<BjornT> it's going good, working on implementing the malone side of the bug reporting tool.
<kiko> cool -- mdz  was asking me about that. is the cloakroom stuff working as expected?
<BjornT> well, i haven't come that far yet, i'm still writing the tests. but i'd think it should work as expected.
<kiko> BjornT, ah. what does the API for retrieving the blob look like?
<BjornT> kiko: in python? it's ITemporaryStorageManager.fetch(token)
<kiko> BjornT, and you get the content back as a string or something?
<BjornT> kiko: almost. you get some object, and object.blob is the uploaded data as a string.
<kiko> okay, sounds pretty simple.
<kiko> BjornT, and we do no parsing of the blob, right? just add it as an attachment and that's it?
<BjornT> kiko: no, we will parse it, either append to the description, add as a comment, or add as an attachment.
<kiko> BjornT, oh. so a very custom parse at that. how do we know what type the blob is? is there a signature or something?
<BjornT> kiko: the blob is a multipart MIME message, so it's easy to parse. we know what to do with the different parts by looking at the Content-Disposition header for each part.
<kiko> BjornT, my question is more how do we differentiate from different types of blob?
<kiko> i.e. for future-proofing and also "spam"-proofing.
<BjornT> there's only one type of blobs so far. if it's not a valid MIME message, we'll display an error message. this is done on the +filebug page, though. anything can still be uploaded, but only the +filebug page will be able to access them.
<kiko> BjornT, yeah, I know, with a GET-informed token.
<kiko> BjornT, what do we do when we have a second type of blob? I'd like at least some sort of identifiable signature somewhere somehow. can that be arranged?
<BjornT> kiko: it'd be easy to add a custom header to mime message. something like X-Launchpad-Bug-Report-Info: 1.0
<kiko> BjornT, is the format highly ubuntu-specific or could, say, firefox or python use it?
<BjornT> kiko: there's nothing ubuntu-specifict about it, so we could document it properly on help.launchpad.net and let any project use it.
<kiko> BjornT, okay, I like both those ideas. maybe work with somebody to document the format so you don't have to?
<BjornT> kiko: well, i'm going to document it anyway in the doctests. but i guess i could ask someone to look at the doctests and produce user documentation from that.
<kiko> right
<kiko> could matthewrevell do that I wonder?
* matthewrevell reads back
<matthewrevell> kiko, BjornT: Yep, I can do that.
<matthewrevell> BjornT: Let me know when you've got something you want me to look at.
<matthewrevell> BjornT: Or if you want to write some notes, I can turn it into docs
<kiko> it should be straightforward -- the doctests should provide the best notes possible 
<matthewrevell> kiko: So, the documentation is for an API that allows third party tools to report bugs directly into Malone?
<BjornT> matthewrevell: cool. it's probably best to do it after the distro sprint, so don't expect anything before the beginning of february.
<matthewrevell> BjornT: Okay, nice one. Just let me know when you need me.
<kiko> matthewrevell, not exactly, but related. it's for a data format that a tool can upload and then give the user a handle that he can use when filing a bug to retrieve it.
<kiko> matthewrevell, so I can upload a file containing a dump file and a traceback and some information about the environment 
<kiko> then with the handle I get back from launchpad
<kiko> I can go in and file a bug and launchpad knows to pull the coat out of the cloakroom and attach it to your bug in a way that makes sense.
<kiko> maybe the traceback and env info goes in a comment and the dump goes in as an attachment
<matthewrevell> kiko: Right, I see, thanks.
<kiko> matthewrevell, the upload is meant to be done by a tool, in the case of ubuntu, which will hand off to a +filebug in firefox
<matthewrevell> kiko: Right.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78577 in launchpad "Send notifications when a new member is added to a team" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78577
<kiko-fud> salgado, is that not done today?
<salgado> kiko-fud, not when you use the +addmember page
<kiko-fud> salgado, should the event not be triggered in the domain class instead to avoid this?
<salgado> we don't have an event for that
<salgado> what we have currently is notifications for status changes, not for addition of new members
<kiko-fud> s/the event/an event?
<rolando-ve> hi
<rolando-ve> I need a littel help
<rolando-ve> mya anyone help me,please
<rolando-ve> this is the case
<rolando-ve> I did help to create the ubuntu-sv (ElSalvadorTeam) project in LaunchPad
<salgado> rolando-ve, is that a project or a team?
<rolando-ve> but when I did try to give the owern to the lider user of ElSalvador, the I dont know what happened a assign the owenr to other user
<rolando-ve> a Team
<rolando-ve> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sv
<rolando-ve> now, I cant give the own to the correct user
<rolando-ve> :(
<rolando-ve> what can i do?
<rolando-ve> Fritznl is the own now, and must be navnelson
<rolando-ve> I mistake
<salgado> rolando-ve, let me try to get somebody to fix this for you
<rolando-ve> salgado, thanks!
<salgado> kiko-fud, can you change the owner of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sv from 'na' to 'navnelson7'?
<kiko-fud> salgado, sure.
<kiko> rolando-ve, salgado: done.
<rolando-ve> Thank you
<rolando-ve> Thanks salgado , kiko 
<rolando-ve> see you
<jmedina> hello there
<jmedina> I just join to an launchpad group, and Im inviting some friends to ask their doubts there
<jmedina> but I dont see any page where they can ask
<jmedina> I only see the "Answers" page
<carlos> jmedina: that page is associated with a product
<carlos> jmedina: not teams
<jmedina> ok
<carlos> seems like what you want is a forum
<carlos> but we don't have such feature
<carlos> or a mailing list
<jmedina> then, for example https://answers.launchpad.net/
<jmedina> who and how those answers were made?
<jmedina> jeje
<carlos> jmedina: that's for user support linked with a product or distribution
<carlos> if you have a problem with Ubuntu, you open one and the developers will try to solve your problem
<carlos> or with launchpad itself
<carlos> is not exactly a forum
<jmedina> yes, I know
<jmedina> thanks I found the request support form
<jmedina> and now I understand it
<jmedina> thanks
<carlos> np
<radix> If I want to request the ability to specify columns to display in bug listing tables, should I file a bug (I couldn't find any existing bugs about that)
<kiko> that bug is already filed
<radix> I must be searching for the wrong terms...
<radix> kiko: do you know the number or at least some likely search terms to find it? :)
<kiko> I'm looking
<kiko> how weird
<radix> maybe someone rejected it?
<kiko> matsubara, help?
<matsubara> kiko: maybe you're looking for you comment in bug https://launchpad.net/malone/+bug/3752
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3752 in malone "Bug lists should provide a way to change the query" [Medium,Fix released]   - Assigned to Brad Bollenbach (bradb)
<matsubara> s/you comment/your comment/
<radix> that looks close
<kiko> you know everything matsubara 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78596 in malone "Automatically handle moving duplicates across when duplicating a bug with dupes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78596
<kiko> radix, I'm amazed at the fact that the bug is perhaps not reported then
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78597 in launchpad-development-infrastructure "lpdebs needs graphviz-cairo package for dapper amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78597
<matsubara> BjornT: shouldn't lp.net/malone/bugs/$bugid redirect to lp.net/bugs/$bugid? If yes, is there a bug filed on it?
<BjornT> matsubara: do we have many 404 for such URLs?
<matsubara> BjornT: I haven't checked the 404s, but all my old bugmail has the malone/bugs/$bugid url and would be nice to have that redirect to the bug instead of a 404
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78598 in launchpad-development-infrastructure "import policy violations in gina" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78598
<radix> kiko: so then, should I file a different bug for it?
<kiko> radix, yes, I think that's the only way to move forward in this quagmire
<kiko> hullo seb128 
<radix> kiko: cool then.
<seb128> hey kiko
<BjornT> matsubara: hmm. i guess it might be worth adding a redirect for it.
<matsubara> BjornT: okie. I'll file a bug then.
<seb128> grumpf
<seb128> launchpad seems to eat the control-center uploads today
<kiko> seb128, no warnings sent back? 
<kiko> cprov, ping?
<cprov> kiko: pong
<kiko> cprov, have a sec to look on mawson to see what's happening to seb's uploads?
<seb128> kiko: no, no mail, nothing
<cprov> seb128: we had problems with gpg keys
<cprov> kiko: drescher :)
<seb128> I've uploaded 2.17.5-0ubuntu1 for control-center some hours ago and no sign from it
<cprov> seb128: I will check it again, no mail isn't expected.
<seb128> and no 2.17.5-0ubuntu2, same (not sure if I should upload the .orig.tar.gz again then)?
<kiko> cprov, ah
<seb128> cprov: thank you
<seb128> I got other packages accepted during the day
<seb128> so it's not likely to be a problem with my key
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78602 in malone "Redirect /malone/bugs/$bugid to /bugs/$bugid" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78602
<cprov> seb128: it failed, indeed, by the gpg issue we had today -> GPG verification of control-center_2.17.5-0ubuntu1_source.changes failed: No public key
<seb128> cprov: what should I do? I uploaded a 2.17.5-0ubuntu2 some minutes ago
<cprov> seb128: you can either re-upload it or request distro-guys to re-process it 
<seb128> but without the orig
<seb128> should I upload -0ubuntu2 again but with the orig then?
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thank you
<cprov> seb128: it also failed ... I guess, let me see
<cprov> seb128: btw, we still having the *gpg issue* I thought it was gone ...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78605 in launchpad-development-infrastructure "get rid of 'test left new threads behind' messages during 'make check'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78605
<kiko> radix, did you file it?
<radix> kiko: I did. I don't know why it didn't show up here... #76808
<radix> er, #78608
* radix eyes Ubugtu 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78608 in malone "Allow specifying arbitrary columns in bug listings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78608
<radix> heh
<kiko> it takes 5 minutes
<radix> oh, I guess the same lag as email?
<seb128> cprov: do you have a list of uploads that go rejected due to the gpg error?
<seb128> because without feedback we might not upload them again
<kiko> radix, ubugtu gets bugmail!
<radix> kiko: ahhh :)
<seb128> would be nice to get a rejected mail when that happens
<cprov> seb128: that's a good idea, can get someone from distro-team either to build a list of suspicious failures or to re-process them
<cprov> seb128: I'm working to find the cause of the problem and hopefully fix it ...
<seb128> cprov: ok, I will ping Tollef about that
<seb128> after dinner
<seb128> dinner time for now ;)
<cprov> seb128: okay, I will be here too
<kiko> cprov, what do you think happened?
<cprov> kiko: looks like unreachable keyserver, but gpgme debug is so poor 
<radix> gpgme is terrrrrible.
<kiko> cprov, http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=0x6E63F4AA works from here, fwiw
<cprov> kiko: right, but it doesn't inside p-u run, exits with 'No public key'
<cprov> kiko: which is the same for truly not found keys or unreachable server or /who know what else/
<kiko> cprov, mmmm. can you access that URL from drescher manually?
<kiko> cprov, can we add a sanity check to p-u that fetches a known key as a way to ensure that the keyserver is working and otherwise blow up and say "THE ROOF IS ON FIRE"?
<cprov> kiko: gpg works when we call it manually on drescher
<kiko> hummm.
<kiko> did we change anything elsewhere since yesterday?
<cprov> kiko: maybe, *pinging* keyserver would give us more information about the problem
<kiko> cprov, well, ping doesn't ensure that the keyserver is actually working, only that the host is up
<cprov> kiko: nothing on soyuz, dunno about the DC infra, but I guess not, elmo is aware of the problem and helping to debug
<kiko> mmm
<cprov> kiko: I meant high level *ping*, as you suggested
<cprov> as "retrieving a known key"
<kiko> ah right
<kiko> yes
<cprov> kiko: it's really strange because it works sometimes, for the same keys (seb's one, for instance)
<cprov> kiko: the maximum debug you can get from gpgme is a tuple, (7, 9, 'No public key'), which is really distressing 
<kiko> cprov, so seb's key always works?
<kiko> or does it only work sometimes?
<cprov> kiko: only sometimes
<kiko> cprov, ethereal or tcpdump to the rescue?
<cprov> kiko: back to the basis ...
<kiko> you said it man
<glatzor> hi. A German company contacted me, since they want to use launchpad for their Java based app. To whom can I forward the request?
<kiko> glatzor, to me, but they can go ahead, register a product and start using Launchpad without any explicit permission. or is it a proprietary app?
<glatzor> kiko: yes. www.netavis.net
<glatzor> It's a proprietary one.
<kiko> glatzor, okay. in that case please have them contact elliot@canonical.com please.
<glatzor> kiko: fine.
<kiko> glatzor, many thanks for referring this.
<static> glatzor: Hi, I'm elliot. Like kiko said, thanks for referring this.
<glatzor> static: thanks for providing lp to the Ubuntu project :)
<static> glatzor: :) I just started working on it a few weeks ago, so haven't done much yet, but your sentiment is appreciated by the whole team.
<kiko> static is being humble. he has masterminded this whole project since he was an infant and only now is he making his persona known to the world.
<kiko> that mark character is smoke and mirrors to distract
<mdke> aww. We really need a "Mark all fix committed bugs as released" button
<kiko> mdke, when release happens?
<mdke> kiko: well, not automatically, although that would be nice.
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mdke> hiya mpt 
#launchpad 2007-01-10
<thumper> hey mpt
<thumper> mpt: what do you think about using the icon from the bazaar-vcs.org website for the branch icon?
<mpt> thumper, I think it would make sense with the diamond removed
<thumper> mpt: I don't quite understand
<thumper> you mean just the arrow?
<mpt> yes
<thumper> hmm..
<thumper> mpt: how do I go about mocking this up?
<mpt> maybe with a shadow added
<mpt> Is the Bazaar logo available in vector format?
<thumper> I think so
<lifeless> mat nuzum did it
<thumper> lifeless: are we ok to use it?
<thumper> licence wise
<lifeless> on launchpad? I see no reason why not. but the diamond is fairly integral IMO
<thumper> I do like the diamond too
<lifeless> its what makes it into a road sign
<thumper> it makes it a "sign"
<lifeless> rather than an arrow, or pissing chinaman
<thumper> I was also wanting to use this image as a "badge" that we can use to tag specs and bugs in the listings to show associated branches
<lifeless> it doesn't scale down all the well unfortunately
<thumper> lifeless: I think the one that is used as favicon for the tab icon looks ok (if a little blurry)
<lifeless> ok
<Nafallo> was there a way on the mirrorspage to see which one supports IPv6? :-)
<lifeless> Nafallo: might need to file a wishlist bug, or spec for that
<Nafallo> thanks lifeless :-)
<Nafallo> bug against launchpad or a particular component?
<Nafallo> UMP?
<Nafallo> lifeless: ^ :-)
<lifeless> soyuz specifically, but we'll worry about that - just against the launchpad product is fine
<Nafallo> I might aswell do it right from the start :-)
<Nafallo> bug 78636
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78636 in soyuz "Doesn't show which mirrors supports IPv6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78636
<Nafallo> lifeless: care to set it to wishlist? seems I can't :-P
<mpt> That's bug 55195
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55195 in malone "Set your own bug to wishlist" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/55195
<lifeless> Nafallo: matsubara will ;)
* mpt laughs that Google's #1 hit for that bug is on features.launchpad.net, not bugs.launchpad.net
<Nafallo> mpt: lol! :-)
<Nafallo> lifeless: oki :-)
<mpt> It appears our virtual hosting could do with some improvement
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78636 in soyuz "Doesn't show which mirrors supports IPv6" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78636
<Nafallo> wee! :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78637 in launchpad-support-tracker "URL differs from displayed text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78637
<mpt> jamesh, check out http://www.google.com/search?q=%22set+your+own+bug+to+wishlist%22
<mpt> What do you think is causing result #2, <https://launchpad.net/malone?id=1>?
<mpt> especially given that there are no results from <http://www.google.com/search?as_lq=https%3A%2F%2Flaunchpad.net%2Fmalone%3Fid%3D1&btnG=Search>
<jamesh> well, "https://launchpad.net/malone" is now https://launchpad.net/bugs
<jamesh> there is a little box for entering a bug ID there that might generate a URL like that
<jamesh> maybe someone linked to it
<jamesh> https://launchpad.net/bugs?id=1 redirects through to bug 1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1 - Assigned to Raphal Pinson (raphink)
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> people are assigned to that bug now? :-P
<jamesh> Nafallo: it keeps on growing new bug tasks and comments and subscribers ...
<jamesh> and web links and specifications
<Nafallo> oh my
<Nafallo> scary
<Nafallo> time to sleep
<mpt> It's a frankenbug
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> goedemorgen
<thumper> morning SteveA
<thumper> reminder: dbschema
<SteveA> thanks tim!
<carlos> morning
<jordi> carlos: sorry, I stayed at ITI until past 20:00 :U/
<carlos> jordi: no worries at all ;-)
<carlos> jordi: anyway the ping was for another thing
<jordi> how did it go?
<jordi> oh
<carlos> jordi: do you have any document with the pros and contras (is that English?) of using Rosetta by upstream projects? mhb asked me for it to ask Beryld developers to use Rosetta
<carlos> jordi: well, we should take the decision and ask CC to confirm it
<carlos> and we decided that will be a team, it's up to us to decide who will be in that team
<jordi> ok
<jordi> I don't have that doc in English, but I can wirte it soonish
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78669 in launchpad-support-tracker "automatic resolve text is impersonal." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78669
<carlos> jordi: cool, thanks
<carlos> danilos: hey, how's going?
<danilos> hey carlos, not too well
<carlos> :-(
<jordi> danilos: what's wrong?
<danilos> jordi: I just picked up a bit of a flue, but feeling like shit for almost entire week
<jordi> ew
<jordi> today's my second day at the new place.
<danilos> jordi: oh, how's it going?
<danilos> jordi: you like it? (it was also at the uni, right?)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78672 in soyuz "entries in custom upload tarballs with long names don't get extracted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78672
<carlos> salgado: ping
<salgado> carlos, pong
<carlos> salgado: I'm having problems to manage rosetta-admins team
<carlos> salgado: the owner of that team is 'launchpad-admins'
<carlos> salgado: sorry, just 'admins'
<carlos> salgado: but I'm an administrator
<salgado> what sort of problems?
<carlos> salgado: I'm not able to disable memberships
<carlos> I'm only able to set an expire date for the membership
<carlos> is that expected?
<salgado> carlos, what membership are you trying to disable?
<carlos> salgado: daf's one
<carlos> oh
<carlos> wait
<carlos> salgado: how confusing...
<carlos> Subscription (*) Never
<carlos> is that?
<salgado> that's the expiration, no?
<carlos> oh, no, it's 'subscription expires:'
<carlos> right, I see it in two lines
<salgado> there should be a button on the bottom of the page to deactivate it
<carlos> instead of a single one
<carlos> salgado: and it's there... it's just me being completely blink.....
<carlos> salgado: sorry for the noise...
* carlos goes and cleans his eyes
<salgado> heh. no worries
<cprov> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> cprov: hello
<cprov> SteveA: hi, do you have a minute to review the fix for bug 78452 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78452 in soyuz "database import policy violation in ftpmaster" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78452 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<cprov> SteveA: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filevdEqgT.html
<kiko> cprov, if he doesn't I do, ok?
<cprov> kiko: seems like we have "Review It" day today :). thanks
<SteveA> cprov: r=me with one note
<cprov> kiko: but I have something more important for you, well I should say somewhat *frustrating* instead, the gpg shell test worked perfectly during the night, not a single failure.
<SteveA> cprov: you should file a bug about that XXX
<kiko> cprov, and uploads worked perfectly too?
<SteveA> maybe mark it with a tag 'derivation', and add that tag to our set of proposed tags
<SteveA> it'll be important to find derivation-related bugs and limitations and XXXes when we come to work on that
<cprov> SteveA: right, it's already a blue-sky XXX. I will file a bug and not its number in the XXX.
<cprov> SteveA: 'derivation' tag is a great idea !
<SteveA> ok, propose it on the Tagging page on help.launchpad.net, and we'll officially approve it tomorrow in the meeting
<cprov> kiko: yes, they did after 21 UTC 
<cprov> SteveA: right, will do. Thanks.
<kiko> cprov, and yet the shell script kept on working throughout that time?
<kiko> cprov, have you asked elmo about the possibility of it being DNS?
<cprov> kiko: yes, I left it running until this morning
<kiko> cprov, one thing you could do is have an /etc entry added for the host -- it would rule out DNS completely
<kiko> cprov, and no failures?
<cprov> kiko: uhm, didn't have time yet (busy morning) 
<cprov> kiko: I will check this possibility with him.
<cprov> kiko: no, not a single one.
<elmo> it's super unlikely to be DNS
<elmo> if our internal DNS was flakey, we would have had other problems by now
<kiko> elmo, so it looks to be something on drescher itself then. kinda weird but that's life I guess
<elmo> kiko: eh
<elmo> you're assuming it's the network or the machines
<kiko> no 
<elmo> it could just  as well be the underlying software, either gpg or the keyserver
<kiko> I mean "on drescher" in the more global sense
<kiko> well, it could be the keyserver but it's unlikely now that cprov tells me a script has fetched keys from it continuously since yesterday with no errors
<elmo> btw, another possible workaround would be to try each fetch again one time if it fails
<cprov> elmo: we can try to make the signature verifier resilient, try to verify a failed signature a couple of time, let's say 3 for luck.
<kiko> cprov, why don't you monkeypatch that in as a test?
<cprov> kiko: tests don't fail. Well we can introduce a similar behaviour in zeca, I guess
<kiko> cprov, no, no I meant why don't you monkeypatch the change to "try 3 times" onto drescher 
<kiko> and see if it helps
<cprov> kiko: aha, you meant back to the "Cowboy dev style".
* kiko whistles the theme to The Good The Bad and The Ugly
<cprov> kiko: ok, I cook the patch and ask r=kiko ASAP
<kiko> fill it with XXXs for full effect
<cprov> kiko: ok, will do
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78683 in soyuz "SyncSource procedure is restricted to Ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78683
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you
<sabdfl> SteveA: is that lp-dependencies package sorted?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78692 in launchpad "Ugly: Magic menu links to %7Eusername rather than ~username" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78692
<Nafallo> magic menu? :-)
<SteveA> sabdfl: deb http://lpdebs.canonical.com/edgy ./
<SteveA> sabdfl: launchpad-developer-dependencies is the package name.
<SteveA> sabdfl: available for dapper and edgy.  not feisty yet.
<matthewrevell> salgado-lunch: Just to confirm, if someone has a dormant profile in LP and they try to create an account, we'll let them carry on as usual without mentioning anything in the ui?
<cprov> kiko-fud: check the gpg workaround you suggested at https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/cprov/launchpad/trivialities-2/full-diff
<SteveA> matsubara: hi
<matsubara> hello SteveA 
<SteveA> matsubara: do you have time for a voice call with me?
<matsubara> SteveA: yes. skype or the voip thing?
<SteveA> we can try skype
<matsubara> SteveA: hmm I need recover my password. can you give me 5 min to set things up here?
<SteveA> matsubara: sure
<matsubara> SteveA: ok, I'm logged in
<SteveA> me too
<salgado> matthewrevell, yeah, that's how it's intended to work
<matthewrevell> salgado: cool, thanks
<jordi> carlos: no langpackgs for january released yet?
<carlos> jordi: no, we had a small problem with cached .po files, pitti will release them tomorrow
<carlos> danilos: btw, what's the status of your branch?
<danilos> carlos: still working around some issues (it's not that it took that long, it's just that I fell asleep and only woke up about half an hour ago)
<carlos> danilos: ok, don't worry I know you are not at 100% today
<kiko-fud> matthewrevell, and how it so works, I hope
<kiko-fud> hah
<kiko-fud> my mouse started working again
<kiko-fud> cprov, wow, nice code!
<kiko> cprov, "Due to"
<kiko> cprov, "the production system"
<kiko> cprov, "the external keyserver"
<cprov> kiko: really ? it maybe works too
<kiko> cprov, "the failed verification"
<cprov> kiko: oops
<kiko> yes, it's a nice clean-up
<kiko> cprov, "2 other times"
<kiko> cprov, you should use str(err) (or repr(err) perhaps)
<matthewrevell> kiko: Hello. I think I've come in part way through a conversation. 
<kiko> err.__str__() is evil
<kiko> matthewrevell, whose conversation? :)
<cprov> kiko: yes, I've noticed, thanks 
<matthewrevell> kiko: Erm, the bit where you say, "and how it so works" :) I'm not sure what that means.
<LarstiQ> mine!
<kiko> cprov, can you explain status.message versus status.args?
<kiko> matthewrevell, where did I do that?
<kiko> ah
<cprov> kiko: sure, status.message ~ status.args[2]  :
<kiko> matthewrevell, I was referring to your chat with salgado 
<kiko> cprov, ah, ok.
<kiko> cprov, r=kiko
<matthewrevell> kiko: Ah right, yeah. My system crashed, so I didn't have the backlog to remind me of the context.
<cprov> kiko: many thanks, do I also have perms to cherrypick it in drescher ASAP ?
<kiko> cprov, sure. if it blows up it's your neck on the line anyway
* kiko runs
<kiko> ;-)
<kiko> seriously, it looks safe if pyflakes likes it
<kiko> matthewrevell, time to start using Ubuntu?
<cprov> kiko: ohh sh.. it's fine I have my *fire-fighting* kit :)
<matthewrevell> kiko: Haha :)
<matthewrevell> kiko: For some reason, the system reboots when I plug my iRiver into the mains.
<alefteris> for rosseta questions is this the right place?
<salgado> alefteris, it sure is! :)
<alefteris> ok for feisty where i should translate packages?
<alefteris> for example i want to translate the latest version of muine in greek..
<alefteris> i get this https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/muine/+translations
<salgado> alefteris, hmm, it looks like we need some help from carlos or danilos 
<danilos> alefteris: muine is a package from universe repository, and we don't support translating them yet
<danilos> alefteris: for the moment, you'd want to work with upstream http://l10n.gnome.org/teams/el
<alefteris> how about packages in main, like the new gnome games?
<danilos> alefteris: feisty is otherwise not yet "open" for translation, but we're planning on opening it before the end of January
<danilos> alefteris: for the moment, you can work on edgy translations, and they will be migrated to feisty once it is opened
<alefteris> ok, are you gone make an announcment when it will be open for feisty?
<alefteris> in the lists maybe?
<danilos> alefteris: of course, it will be widely announced (ubuntu-translators, rosetta-users, it may probably hit planet.ubuntu.com as well)
<alefteris> ok, thanks danilos 
<danilos> alefteris: no problem, I am happy to help
<matthewrevell> matsubara: ping
<matsubara> matthewrevell: pong
<mdke> danilos: got a moment?
<danilos> mdke: sure
<mdke> danilos: just wanted to seek your views in advance on something for feisty. ubuntu-docs has reorganised its source package structure significantly in this release cycle, we are now going to ship a lot of different much smaller documents... and I have been thinking about whether to ship one large pot template or several smaller ones. Do you have any views on this?
<mdke> carlos: your views appreciated too ^
<mdke> here's the list of documents: https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/trunk/ubuntu/C/
<mdke> also, will it be possible to import previous translations (Dapper, Edgy) on the same strings even though the template names have changed?
<danilos> mdke: it's entirely up to you: it will be easier for translators to split work with several POTs, yet it will be easier for them to reuse boilerplate translations if they are in a single POT; in general, my suggestion would be multiple POTs
<danilos> as for reusing existing translations, we'd need carlos input on that (he's mostly in charge of distro-to-distro migration)
<mdke> okies
<mdke> they'll get suggestions for boilerplate translations, I guess. (Assuming I've understood correctly what that word means)
<danilos> mdke: yeah, that's right (well, "boilerplate translations" was to be "translations of boilerplate", or the texts coming up over and over again :)
<mdke> nod
<mdke> danilos: happy new year by the way, since I haven't bumped into you before in 2007
<danilos> mdke: English could certainly use a couple more declensions, though :P
<mdke> heh
<danilos> mdke: thanks, I wish you all the best in the new year as well :)
<kiko> hey jamesh?
<kiko> matsubara,    2 AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'group'
<kiko> 
<kiko> matsubara, does that appear related to your rosetta fix? it's on +translate
<matsubara> kiko: A OOPS id would be easier.
<kiko> heh
<kiko> OOPS-370A290
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/370A290
<kiko> OOPS-372C102
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/372C102
<kiko> wow, there are some pretty nasty URLs being hit
<matsubara> kiko: you mean carlos' patch that I landed yesterday, right? Don't look related, but I'd need to investigate further to know for sure. Perhaps carlos could answer that more quickly
<kiko> yeah
<salgado> fwiw, _copyTranslation is removed on carlos' TranslationReview branch
<kiko> matsubara, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+s%20%E2%80%A6%20+bug/66313 -- oooops
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66313 in kdepim "Calendar does not synch with palm device" [Unknown,Confirmed]  
<kiko> right, I remember that now
<matsubara> kiko: bummer, that one looks like a bug in the redirection code. I haven't reported it yet.
<kiko> matsubara, somebody trying to @#!@# hack the URLs
<salgado> cprov, you have a souyz-fixes branch on the general queue with a work-in-progress status. is it on the wrong section or with the wrong status?
<cprov> salgado: wrong status, sorry I'll fix
<salgado> I'll fix
<salgado> I'm editing the page now
<salgado> cprov, ^
<cprov> salgado: tks
<matsubara> kiko: aha! so somebody posted the URL here: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=636951 (comment #4) and  that forum seems to trim long urls like that. Weird!
<kiko> weird indeed
#launchpad 2007-01-11
<jml> hello
<jml> about nine hours ago, I received some email addressed to desktop-bugs and an email addressed to jonathan@ubuntu.com sent from launchpad. I don't think I was meant to receive any of those messages.
<LarstiQ> were they about a launchpad bug?
<LarstiQ> if so, what number?
<jml> LarstiQ: several bugs. just fetching the numbers.
<jml> 20751, 39119, 56610, 78616, 6710
<jml> I think I am being set up with an @ubuntu.com address, the error might be related to that.
<LarstiQ> jml: I can't see why you would get those
* LarstiQ would either file a support ticket, or ask on launchpad-users
<jml> LarstiQ: ok. thanks.
<lifeless> jml: whats your lp account name ?
<jml> lifeless: jml-mumak
<lifeless> is there a jonathan ? ...
<lifeless> there is
<jml> indeed.
<lifeless> conflict!
<lifeless> file an rt request for this
<lifeless> I suspect you should not get jonathan@ubuntu.com ;)
<jml> right. 
<lifeless> poolie can file the rt request for you
<jml> lifeless: given that the emails were received over a period of two minutes 10 hours ago, I think maybe it was just a temporary error.
<lifeless> jml: ah
<jml> lifeless: but it's someone's email, so I'd like to make sure.
<lifeless> theres an easy test
<jml> yeah :)
<lifeless> forward those mails unaltered to jonathan@ubuntu.com
<lifeless> thats 'redirect' in some mail clients
<LarstiQ> forward or bounce?
<lifeless> LarstiQ: bounce sends them back to the origin. Not bounce.
<LarstiQ> lifeless: most certainly not in mutt.
<LarstiQ> lifeless: bouncing a mail will look like it was intended for the recipient
<LarstiQ> whereas forwarding makes it clear you are passing it on
<lifeless> LarstiQ: interesting. then bounce.
<jml> hmm. gmail seems to lack redirect and bounce.
<lifeless> for mutt users
<lifeless> jml: pop it off, then bounce/redirect
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<somerville32> :] 
<poolie> jml: hello
<poolie> jml: what do you want your email address and userid to be?
<jml> poolie: 'jml' for both.
<poolie> ok
<LarstiQ> launchpad already has a jml?
* jml checks
<jml> LarstiQ: yes, it does.
<jml> LarstiQ: though the account looks unused.
<kiko-afk> jml, poolie, LarstiQ: if it is really unused let me know and I can shuffle them around when you're finished
<kiko-zzz> email me
<kiko-zzz> zzz
* mpt wonders why "[r=BornT] " worked
<lifeless> because its a regex, not a list of reviewers
<Bhaskar> jamesh: launchpad simplifies the translation template?
<jamesh> Bhaskar: could you rephrase that?
<Bhaskar> jamesh: i am working on new template: schooltool development series
<jamesh> okay
<Bhaskar> jamesh:i think i need knowledge on zope and python
<jamesh> Bhaskar: iirc, rosetta imports the list of strings to translate from the PO template pretty directly.
<Bhaskar> james: u mean upload 
<Bhaskar> jamesh: i think u have knowledge on python, how can i learn python
<jamesh> Bhaskar: I first learned Python from the tutorial found on the Python web site
<Bhaskar> james: well, from python.org
<jamesh> Bhaskar: also, Ubuntu installs a copy of the book "Dive Into Python", which is another place to start
<Bhaskar> jamesh: well
<Bhaskar> jamesh: say something about zope
<jamesh> Bhaskar: it is a framework you can use to build web applications.  If you are just interested in altering the appearance of schooltool, learning about zope page templates would be a good place to start
<jamesh> Bhaskar: you shouldn't need much Python experience to modify existing page templates
<Bhaskar> jamesh: i want to add some featutes on schooltool, so
<jamesh> Bhaskar: I'd suggest reading the source code and documentation then
<jamesh> Bhaskar: perhaps ask questions on #schooltool if you run into a brick wall
<jamesh> but if you are new to programming in general, I'd recommend getting a feel for that first.
<Bhaskar> jamess:well thanks
<Bhaskar> jamesh: zope and python is new for me , but not new programming
<Bhaskar> jamesh: i m also a programmer of c , c++, VB, java
<jamesh> Bhaskar: okay.  You should like Python then :)
<Bhaskar> jamesh: well
<somerville32> How long does it usually take for a push to launchpad to show up on the website?
<spiv> somerville32: hopefully only a few minutes, but sometimes as long as a day.
<Hobbsee> somerville32: stuff's on manual now remember.  
<Hobbsee> somerville32: and everything thru NEW
<somerville32> I'm talking about bzr branches
<spiv> somerville32: so am I :)
<somerville32> Or does that still apply?
<somerville32> spiv: I know
<somerville32> I was talking to Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> somerville32: no idea on that one
<somerville32> Is there still a netsplit. #bazaar seems rather empty
<somerville32> doh
<somerville32> #bzr
<spiv> somerville32: btw, it appears that branch is mirrored now
<spiv> Unless you've pushed more than 2 revisions..?
<somerville32> nope
<somerville32> And how do you know which branch I pushed? :P
<spiv> I searched for "somerville" at https://launchpad.net/people :)
<jamesh> somerville32: there is a time delay between when you push to sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net and when it shows up on http://bazaar.launchpad.net
* somerville32 nods.
<jamesh> somerville32: and another small delay between that and when the branch data is scanned and the website updated
<spiv> And found a person claiming to be somerville32 on freenode, and then looked at their branches :)
<somerville32> I find it silly that I had to subscribe to the branch to get it to show up on my launchpad page
<jamesh> you shouldn't need to
<somerville32> The registrant is a team I own
<jamesh> ah.
<somerville32> So that other members of the team can commit
<jamesh> you could file a bug about that ...
<spiv> Yes, please file a bug.
<somerville32> Ok :)
<jamesh> I finally got my passport back this morning
<spiv> jamesh: has it got a big yellow visa stuck in it now?
<jamesh> sent it off to the embassy on 14th December, and they got round to processing the visa on Tuesday
<jamesh> well, it is a yellowish colour, yes
<spiv> It's so much faster to deal with the Sydney consulate in person!
<jamesh> even though I'm going to be in Sydney next week, it seems I wouldn't be able to get a visa from that consulate
<jamesh> since it only covers people living in Sydney
<jamesh> or NSW
<spiv> Joy.
<jamesh> I would be allowed to go to the Canberra consulate in person though :)
<spiv> jamesh: clearly the solution is to move east.  If you move far enough east, and become a NZ citizen, you don't even need the visa ;)
<spiv> Of course, then you'd be a NZ citizen.
<jamesh> I'd have to learn the local language too
<somerville32> Bug #49583
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49583 in launchpad-bazaar "no way for a normal user to register a branch as a team (dup-of: 51130)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49583
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51130 in launchpad-bazaar "cannot rename a branch I own" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/51130 - Assigned to David Allouche (ddaa)
<jamesh> I like how they use an exchange rate of 0.5 for the visa charges rather than the actual exchange rate of 1.6784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78760 in launchpad-bazaar "Branches registered to team not listed on member's pages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78760
<carlos> morning
<Bhaskar> carlos:morning
<somerville32> spiv: Is this suppose to be empty? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-welcome-centre/xubuntu-welcome-centre/trunk/
<spiv> somerville32: the webpage?  Yes.  It's just the default apache listing, so it doesn't show the .bzr directory that's there.
<somerville32> kk
<spiv> somerville32: it's a URL intended for use with bzr, not a web browser :)
<somerville32> Wheres the web browser? :P
<thumper> spiv: are you attending the lp meeting tonight?
<matthewrevell> hey heno
<heno> matthewrevell: hey :)
<Znarl> lifeless, stub : Ping 
<lifeless> pong
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78767 in launchpad "Sync Bug tables columns with IBug interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78767
<cprov> good morning, guys !
<matthewrevell> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> hi matthewrevell 
<spiv> thumper: yeah
<jamesh> BjornT: the pending-reviews script is outputting some branch info at the top of the diffs now, btw
<BjornT> jamesh: yeah, i saw that on the diff i just downloaded. good job!
<thumper> spiv: do you mind being one of the two bzrlp attendees so I don't have to stay up till 1am?
<jamesh> thumper: maybe you should have stayed in London :)
<dholbach> HEllo!
<dholbach> What could be the reason for something like this?
<dholbach> > lizardking@iac:~/src/bzr/oransoda$ bzr push
<dholbach> > sftp://iacopo-masi@bazaar.launchpad.net/~iacopo-masi/oransoda-look/main
<dholbach> > bzr: ERROR: File exists: u'/~iacopo-masi/oransoda-look/main': mkdir
<dholbach> > failed: unable to mkdir
* somerville32 used to know.
<dholbach> hey seb128
<seb128> re dholbach
<dholbach> (regarding my question above: the user has stored his SSH keys in LP and created the product, he even tried a different name for the branch)
<somerville32> So... they went
<somerville32> bzr init
<somerville32> bzr commit
<somerville32> bzr push <blah> ?
<somerville32> is iacopo-masi his username?
<dholbach> bzr add *   (in between)
<dholbach> but yes
<somerville32> Did he register the branch?
<somerville32> hmmm, yes
<matthewrevell> matsubara: Hey - I've created the page we spoke about: https://launchpad.canonical.com/FixItFriday/Consideration
<matsubara> matthewrevell: cool! I'll subscribe to it now, and later on I'll take a look at the bugs listed there and tag accordingly. thanks.
<matthewrevell> matsubara: Thanks :)
<spiv> dholbach: the simplest thing to do in that case is to rename the branch "main" (via the web UI) to something else, and push again.
<dholbach> spiv: I'll tell him. Thanks.
<dholbach> spiv: Do you have any idea why that happened?
<spiv> dholbach: there's a fix in the works for bzr that will deal with the problem transparently
<dholbach> ah cool
<spiv> Usually, it's that the initial push got interrupted/aborted very early.
<spiv> So the directory gets made (which on the launchpad SFTP service registers the branch), perhaps an incomplete .bzr directory gets created.
<dholbach> ahh ok
<spiv> And currently there's no way to delete branches on the launchpad SFTP service.
<dholbach> Right
<dholbach> gracias! :)
<spiv> And the bzr client currently won't push to a directory that already exists and has no .bzr directory, or an incomplete .bzr directory.
<dholbach> yeah, that makes sense now
<spiv> Soon (perhaps even in 0.14) bzr will cope with most forms of half-pushed branches and just recover the way you'd expect.
<spiv> And eventually we'll let you delete branches in Launchpad too :)
<dholbach> hehehe
<spiv> The other possible cause of that error is trying to push to a branch that is not a push branch (i.e. it's an import from SVN, or a bzr branch hosted elsewhere that launchpad is merely mirroring).
<spiv> thumper: I guess... anything I ought to know or tell the meeting? :)
<dholbach> thanks again
<spiv> thumper: I'm not sure what there is to report from the bzr-lp team.
<spiv> dholbach: not a problem.  If it's still broken, it'll be my fault, so let me know :)
<dholbach> I'll do that :)
<lifeless> gnight
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78780 in launchpad "Code that handles pillar names redirection shouldn't crash when the URL contains non-ascii characters" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78780
<static> gooooooooooood morning launchpad
<danilos> when kiko's script signals "me", we'll know that the meeting should start :)
<SteveA> Welcome to this week's Launchpad Development meeting
<kiko-zzz> me
<carlos> kiko-zzz: stop using that bot!
<SteveA> for the next 45 minutes, we'll be reporting, organising and arranging various aspects of launchpad development
<SteveA> who's here today?
<danilos> me
<carlos> me
<jamesh> me
<static> me
<salgado> me
<BjornT> me
<spiv> me
<mpt> me
<matsubara> me
<cprov> me
<matthewrevell> me
<SteveA> francis still on leave
<SteveA> ddaa still on leave
<SteveA> thumper: ?
<SteveA> kiko: ?
<kiko> asleep at the keys!
<SteveA> (pedantically)
<kiko> I am obviously absent
<SteveA> did I miss anyone?
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<stub> me
<SteveA>  * Bug report (mpt)
<heno> me
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Doing a self-review, and how to do it (JamesH)
<SteveA>  * Email thread about recording/determining which revision fixed a particular bug (mpt)
<SteveA>  * MatthewRevell to file a bug when he wants a link to documentation from the UI - is everyone happy with that? (MatthewRevell)
<SteveA>  * Top two user-affecting issues as identified by MatthewRevell.
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting -- same time same channel next week
<SteveA>  * activity reports
<SteveA> I'm still behind with these. :-/
<salgado> I'm up to date
<carlos> up to date
<danilos> behind (missing two for last week's thursday and friday)
<BjornT> up to date
<mpt> not up to date
<cprov> I'm up to date
<matthewrevell> up to date
<jamesh> not up to date
<static> behind (missing last two days, will send today)
<matsubara> up to date, sent a batch with the pending ones today.
<stub> up to date
<kiko> not up to date
<spiv> behind
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * matthewrevell to check out [https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelTeamLPWishList the Ubuntu team wishlist]  for FixItFriday tasks
<SteveA>  * SteveA to send thumper his dbschema refactoring plans
<SteveA> not done
<SteveA>  * kiko to talk to matsubara about matsubara delegating his Oops-reporting responsibilities when he is away
<SteveA>  * Everyone to read [https://help.launchpad.net/CreatingYourLaunchpadAccount the "Creating your Launchpad account" quick-start guide] , and give feedback to matthewrevell
<SteveA>  * Everyone to read [https://help.launchpad.net/FixItFriday the Fix-It-Friday process document] , and give feedback to matthewrevell
<SteveA> so
<SteveA> in order
<SteveA> matthewrevell: did you check out teh devel team list?
<matthewrevell> I've been through the list and tagged those that I thought were FiF material but Kiko pointed out that I was quite right on some. So, Matsubara now has a list of candidates
<matthewrevell> to help me identify which are FiF-able
<matthewrevell> Sorry, kiko pointed I *wasn't* quite right
<matthewrevell> as some were far more involved than I'd realised.
<SteveA> ok, so we have bugs and tags now
<matthewrevell> Yes, but the bugs I've tagged are subject to matsubara's review
<SteveA> thumper: can we arrange a voice call about the dbschema stuff so I can hand it over to you?
<danilos> matthewrevell: I can't seem to access https://help.launchpad.net/FixItFriday
<danilos> ah, right https://launchpad.canonical.com/FixItFriday
<matthewrevell> danilos: https://launchpad.canonical.com/FixItFriday
<SteveA> kiko, matsubara: did the talk about oops reporting responsibilities and vacations happen?
<kiko> SteveA, have not talked to matsubara  about that but I'll do that today.
<SteveA> ok, action for kikok
<SteveA> or kiko even
<SteveA> quick poll:  please say "read it" if you have read CreatingYourLaunchpadAccount, and "not read it"  if you have not
<SteveA> not read it
<spiv> read it
<kiko> I read it and have comments to send today
<cprov> not read it
<matsubara> read it
<salgado> not read
<BjornT> read it
<static> read it
<jamesh> read it
<mpt> read it and tweaked it
<carlos> not read
<stub> read it
<danilos> read it
<jamesh> it could probably do with a "what if I don't get the email?" section
<SteveA> thanks everyone who has read it, and particularly those who have offered matthew feedback
<matthewrevell> jamesh: Thanks
<SteveA> everyone who has not read it, please do so today, right after the meeting
<SteveA> https://help.launchpad.net/FixItFriday  :  please say "read it" or "not read it"
<SteveA> read it
<carlos> read it
<jamesh> read it
<heno> read it
<cprov> read it
<salgado> read it
<BjornT> read it
<kiko> not read it
<stub> read it
<matsubara> read it
<danilos> read it
<mpt> read it
<spiv> read it
<SteveA> awesome
<static> read it
<SteveA> high fives all round!
<stub> That url is incorrect :-(
<SteveA> except for kiko
<SteveA> kiko: please read it today
<mpt> stub, https://launchpad.canonical.com/FixItFriday
<SteveA> cprov, SteveA, salgado, carlos: to read CreatingYourLaunchpadAccount
<SteveA> today
<matsubara> stub: that's why everyone read it, it points to a wiki Non existent page which is very easy to read :P 
* kiko frowns at SteveA 
<SteveA> other than SteveA and thumper to arrange a call about handing over the dbschema refactoring...
<SteveA> that concludes the actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bug 78780, OOPS-373D744, OOPS-370A290, OOPS-368A10
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78780 in launchpad "Code that handles pillar names redirection shouldn't crash when the URL contains non-ascii characters" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78780
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/373D744
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/370A290
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/368A10
<matsubara> stub, can you take #78780?
<matsubara> mpt, the arrowRight.gif (OOPS-368A10) is still broken. Can you fix that please?
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/368A10
<stub> ok
<matsubara>  OOPS-370A290 is a bug in rosetta which carlos already has a fix
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/370A290
<matsubara> carlos: care to explain?
<carlos> that bug is in some obsolete code
<carlos> that we just moved to javascript
<carlos> instead of POST submissions
<carlos> it's inside my TranslationReview
<carlos> that it's waiting for a review
<danilos> OOPS 373D744 seems to be about missing plural forms entry for Telugu language
<salgado> carlos, which I'm going to review today
<carlos> salgado: cool, thanks
<mpt> matsubara, do you know if that's represented by an open bug report?
<matsubara> mpt: I'll file one after the meeting.
<SteveA> we can track bugs, but not oopses
<mpt> indeed.
<mpt> thanks matsubara 
<danilos> we need to contact someone from https://beta.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-te to find out what are the proper plural forms and then set them up
<matsubara> danilos: can you do it please?
<carlos> matsubara, danilos: That OOPs is also fixed with my TranslationReview branch
<danilos> matsubara: sure, should I use a support request to track this?
<matsubara> wow, thanks carlos!
<jamesh> danilos: can we check the upstream translations coming into rosetta for that?
<carlos> _submitCopyRequest method has been removed completely
<danilos> carlos: great to hear that
<kiko> mpt, how come we keep having problems with these images?
<kiko> it's the fifth week now
<mpt> kiko, because I didn't know it wasn't fixed until a couple of minutes ago
<danilos> jamesh: sure we can
<carlos> danilos: anyway.... the system should prevent anyone from doing translations if we don't have plural form information...
<matsubara> SteveA: I have a question on process. When someone has fixed a oops in a branch (unrelated to the OOPS), should I still file a bug for that oops?
<kiko> mpt, that's not what I asked -- it's why it was broken in the first place?
<SteveA> matsubara: how do you know they've fixed the oops in this case?
<mpt> That's a different question
<danilos> carlos: right, that's something we should take care of when registering a ubuntu-l10n-LL team, imo
<carlos> indeed
<SteveA> matsubara: do they tell you?  do you try to reproduce it on staging?
<matsubara> SteveA: because I asked them some help to debug the oops
<mpt> kiko, because someone confused the filename with the resource name, asking for <img src="/@@/arrowRight.gif" /> (iirc)
<kiko> mpt, so just so I understand, now it's a broken template, or a broken image?
<matsubara> SteveA: the concrete case i'm talking is about the 2 oops presented today, which carlos fixed both in his TranslationReview branch
<mpt> kiko, broken template.
<SteveA> matsubara: I'd like all oopses to have an associated bug, so that we can track them if they reoccur, and so that kiko can refer to them in a report (for example).  But, I don't want to make work for you that isn't valuable.
<kiko> thanks mpt^2
<SteveA> matsubara: another issue is that this oops will keep occuring until carlos' code is rolled out
<SteveA> matsubara: so, maybe the bug is valuable to point people at?
<matsubara> SteveA: makes sense, so I'll file the bugs.
<SteveA> what I'm saying is, if there's value in having the bug, we should have it.  If it doesn't make much difference to anything else, then we needn't.
<SteveA> ok, thanks
<SteveA> matsubara: are you done with the oops report?
<matsubara> filing the bugs also helps with my karma whoring efforts :P
<mpt> kiko, actually, that image is used twice in the CSS. I fixed one occurrence but not the other. There's your reason. :-)
<SteveA> there's a good reason :-)
<matsubara> anyway, thanks everyone. I'm done SteveA 
* mpt fixes the other
<kiko> mpt, AH. I suspected as such.
<SteveA>  * Bug report (mpt)
<kiko> mpt, did somebody review that patch?
<mpt> never mind about the bug report, matsubara, I'll merge it now
<mpt> but first
<mpt> (no, it was a one-liner, and therefore trivial...)
<BjornT-> sorry, my internet connect went down
* matsubara nods to mpt 
<mpt> Launchpad has 12 known Critical bugs without released fixes. The oldest ten are:
<mpt>  * Bug #30602 (Timeout errors in +translate), Critical, In Progress, kiko
<mpt>  * Bug #68295 (private), Critical, In Progress, kiko
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30602 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<Ubugtu> Bug 68295 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/68295 is private
<mpt> kiko, this isn't nagging, honest, ;-) but can you explain a little bit about what's involved in #30602? Is it dependent on a complicated refactoring?
<kiko> ya
<kiko> y
<mpt>  * Bug #46589 (Poll crashes if you select default poll option), Critical, Fix Committed, static
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46589 in launchpad "Poll crashes if you select default poll option" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46589 - Assigned to Elliot Murphy (emurphy)
<mpt> static, did this need a cherrypick? If so, did you ask for one?
<static> mpt: I don't think it needed a cherrypick, I've not asked for one
<mpt> ok
<mpt>  * Bug #46982 (Need to support KDE like plural forms), Critical, Confirmed, danilos
<mpt>  * Bug #73509 (.po file export doesn't update cached files), Critical, In Progress, danilos
<mpt> danilos, are you making progress?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Need to support KDE like plural forms" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46982 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73509 in rosetta ".po file export doesn't update cached files" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73509 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<danilos> for 73509, we (kiko, carlos, myself) found a bit more corner-cases, and the new patch is handling all of them, and it needs to be reviewed
<danilos> for 46982, no progress yet
<mpt>  * Bug #67138 (private), Critical, Fix Committed, carlos
<mpt>  * Bug #74437 (OOPS translating string with format specification), Critical, Fix Committed, carlos
<mpt>  * Bug #75333 (Restrict pockets that upload translations into Rosetta), Critical, In Progress, carlos
<Ubugtu> Bug 67138 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/67138 is private
<danilos> kiko: will you have time to review 73509 today?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74437 in rosetta "OOPS translating string with format specification." [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74437 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75333 in rosetta "Restrict pockets that upload translations into Rosetta" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75333 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<kiko> mpt, I'm fine with you nagging, I'm upset about it too. it is, yes, involved -- the APIs on the database classes need to be reconsidered and adjusted to do a single query, and I just haven't had the time to invest in it.
<mpt> carlos, do either #67138 or #74437 need cherrypicking?
<mpt> Thanks for the explanation, kiko
<kiko> danilos, sure, I'm just replying to it
<mpt>  * Bug #74839 (private), Critical, Confirmed, mpt
<mpt> I'm coming to the conclusion that I don't know how to fix this bug. I'll try a bit more, then talk with SteveA about what to do next.
<Ubugtu> Bug 74839 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/74839 is private
<danilos> kiko: (btw, the failing test mentioned there is fixed using a transaction.commit())
<carlos> mpt: bug #67138 has already a cherrypick request
<kiko> mpt, the problem is that the page does N * 6 queries; I'd like it to do 6. but that's not appearing to be very easy...
<mpt>  * Bug #74941 (private), Critical, Fix Committed, flacoste, who's on well-deserved paternity leave, and we all wish him lots of sleep.
<Ubugtu> Bug 74941 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/74941 is private
<carlos> mpt: about #74437, the same
<kiko> danilos, how odd. holding on to an object over transactions?
<mpt> Thank you for the updates, danilos and carlos
<matsubara> mpt: 74437 I have already requested the cherry pick for  it
<mpt> ok
<mpt> That's all SteveA 
<SteveA> ok, thank you
<carlos> kiko: no, UTC_NOW usage
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<kiko> carlos, i.e. missing sync somewhere?
<SteveA> https://help.launchpad.net/TaggingLaunchpadBugs
<carlos> kiko: so two different fields get the same timestamp
<SteveA> we have two proposed tags today
<danilos> kiko: the problem with timestamps, they end up being the same so sync()'s are there
<carlos> when they are supposed to get different values
<SteveA> l10n proposed by claude
<jamesh> mpt: isn't 74839 just a case of copying over some of the old CSS?
<kiko> carlos, danilos... but.. is that bad? 
<SteveA> hmm, the bugs proposed for that aren't links
<SteveA> so I can't click them and easily see what bugs they are
<carlos> kiko: it was a problem with hte test not with the code
<SteveA> also 'derivation' proposed by cprov
<kiko> ah
<kiko> derivation sounds fine
<SteveA> I'm +1 on derivation
<SteveA> anyone against?
<cprov> SteveA: or 'soyuz-derivation' ?
<carlos> cprov++
<mpt> jamesh, no, when I did that the location bar links disappeared completely, which was annoying
<SteveA> if you prefer, but it sounds like a very specific term anyway, so I'm easy either way
<lizardking_> Hello everybody
<lizardking_> I have a bzr/launchpad problem
<SteveA> I'm going to put off i10n until next time
<jamesh> cprov: would other people use "derivation" to mean something incompatible?
<SteveA> when someone fixes up the links to bugs
<cprov> SteveA: let's go for the simplest term:  'derivation'
<static> hi lizardking_, we're just in a meeting now, should be done in 20 minutes
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<carlos> SteveA: l10n is also an interesting one
<matthewrevell> lizardking_: Hi - we're having a meeting at the moment but it'll be finished in around 20 mins. Can you wait until then?
<cprov> jamesh: i don't think so.
<spiv> lizardking_: there's a meeting happening in this channel at the moment, I can talk to you about bzr/launchpad on #bzr in the meantime if you like?
<stub> staging subdomains have been repaired by the admins, and is runnng as it is supposed to.
<stub> On dreschere, soyuz uploader locked up. Most likely culprit was the distro prober failing badly, which locked the stats updater, which locked the uploader. Locking has been added to the daily batch job run script (nightly.sh) so we don't have to worry about these sort of interactions.
<stub> beta.launchpad.net is now being automatically updated daily with the latest code on its branch.
<stub> beta and edge OOPS reports are now available via the web ui running on devpad. Up to ten minutes lag as the files are synced just like staging and production.
<stub> I'll be doing the outstanding production cherry picks after the meeting.
<carlos> but if we include it, i18n should also be included (to note bugs in the source code)
<lizardking_> static: Ok, sorry I will explain  later
<SteveA> carlos: please refine the proposal on the tags page, so we can look at it later
<carlos> SteveA: ok
<danilos> carlos, SteveA: l10n as proposed seems to be tag against ubuntu, not launchpad
<SteveA> stub: any plans for a full rollout in the near future?
<stub> No plans yet. No need yet either - no db patches ready for landing, and edge is operational
<SteveA> danilos: interesting.  matthewrevell: please improve the text on https://help.launchpad.net/TaggingLaunchpadBugs to show it is about tracking bugs on launchpad in launchpad, not all bugs in launchpad.
<SteveA> ok, thanks stub 
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<matthewrevell> SteveA: will do
<SteveA> 5
<static> stub: just fyi, I've got a small db change in review now
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA>  * Doing a self-review, and how to do it (JamesH)
<stub> static: ok
<jamesh> this was something brought up at the reviewers meeting.
<jamesh> before submitting some code for review, please look over the diff generated by the pending-reviews script
<jamesh> it can sometimes point out obvious problems that you only see when comparing your changes to rocketfuel
<SteveA> also, it speeds up the review queue in general
<jamesh> if a branch has lots of these sort of problems, a reviewer might ask you to fix them before performing the review
<SteveA> because reviewers can spend time looking at what the code does rather than how it looks
<jamesh> that's all.
<kiko> in general
<SteveA> examples: print statements left in the code, pdb comments left in the code
<kiko> you should inspect your code carefully
<SteveA> XXXes not attributed properly
<kiko> in particular for missing requirements or changes
<kiko> which a diff can /not/ show well
<static> jamesh: this might be obvious, but how do I get a diff from the pending-reviews script before putting my change on PendingReviews wiki page?
<kiko> one example is this CSS bug mpt is fixing
<SteveA> static: two ways,  1. add your branch as w-i-p (work in progress)
<jamesh> static: use the work-in-progress status tag rather than needs-review
<static> perfect, thanks.
<kiko> where if he had grepped the file for other occurrences he would have found them
<kiko> when doing a rename or a cleanup like that
<kiko> be sure to grep through the tree.
<SteveA> 2. use the diff process documented on some wiki page on the launchpad wiki
<jamesh> static: no one will review your branch til you move it to the needs-review queue
<SteveA> (I'll dig that up later)
<mpt> kiko, diff inspection wouldn't have helped in that case. Thinking harder would have. :-)
<SteveA> running short of time, so moving on quickly...
<SteveA>  * MatthewRevell to file a bug when he wants a link to documentation from the UI - is everyone happy with that? (MatthewRevell)
<SteveA> I'm fine with that
<kiko> mpt, not diff inspection, which was what I was trying to say
<kiko> mpt, grepping
<matthewrevell> I'll use it sparingly and with ref to mpt and anyone else that wants involvement
<kiko> <kiko> which a diff can /not/ show well
<SteveA> maybe it deserves a particular "documentation" tag or something?
<SteveA> five that some thought
<matthewrevell> SteveA: tag sounds good
<mpt> ok
<SteveA>  * Top two user-affecting issues as identified by MatthewRevell.  (deferred... please mail the list about this)
<matthewrevell> SteveA:  ok
<SteveA>  * Email thread about recording/determining which revision fixed a particular bug (mpt)
<mpt> A few days ago someone (static, I think) asked me how to find the revision a particular bug was fixed in, and I said I thought we didn't have a standard way of doing that (though bzr log might help)
<mpt> I will open a discussion on launchpad@ on (a) whether Launchpad should handle this generally, and if so how, and (b) whether the Launchpad team in particular should record it manually somehow in the meantime.
<mpt> That's all.
<SteveA> after this, we'll do 3 sentences, and then the 1.0 status reports (new changes only please) which I forgot from earlier.
<SteveA> * Three sentences
<kiko> mpt, do note that I have the habit of updating the bug report to fix committed and saying "landed in RF 2322"
<mpt> DONE: pagetest fixes, bug fixes
<mpt> TODO: finish 1.0
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> DONE: lots of code reviews. started implementing SupportingBugReportingTool
<BjornT> TODO: finish SupportingBugReportingTool. implement InitialUbuntuCVETracking. code reviews.
<matthewrevell> DONE: Researching community feelings about Launchpad's source not being available, working with Christina on the 1.0 marketing microsite, looking into Bazaar t-shirt ideas, editing Wikipedia pages, helping with the Zope migration.
<salgado> DONE: Vacation, email catch up, finished my team-membership fixes changes, landed the new image widget and fixed it so it can be used on add forms.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<spiv> DONE: reviews, bzr reviews, bzr smart server hacking
<stub> TODO: test suite bug fixing, OpenID
<spiv> TODO: reviews, bzr smart server hacking
<stub> DONE: version check code, rollout automation, bug fixes
<stub> BLOCKED: No
<cprov> DONE: dogfooding Archive-Rework, soyuz firefighting (#44147)
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<cprov> TODO: dogfooding full PPA
<cprov> BLOCKED: no
<static> Done: recruitment, bug fixing and reporting, learning more of the code.
<static> Todo: Follow up with several potential customers, start fixing bugs on ui branch, brainstorm lightning talk topics for PyCon, interviews
<static> Blocked: No
<salgado> TODO: Code review, lots of mirror-prober related fixes, finish my branch which uses the image widget everywhere and land my branches that are on the review queue.
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<carlos> DONE: TranslationBrowsing, bug triage, debugging problems with latest rollout, Bug #70500, #67138, #78415 and #40550, TranslationReview conflicts, handled upstream requests to use Rosetta, wrote translation-import-continuity-threshold spec.
<carlos> TODO: bug #40550, translation-import-continuity-threshold implementation, Fesity translation opening, TranslationReview merge
<carlos> BLOCKED: TranslationReview review
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70500 in rosetta "en_GB translation is complete, but stats say "Untranslated: 995"" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70500 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<Ubugtu> Bug 67138 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/67138 is private
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40550 in rosetta "Further filtering options for the Queue" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40550 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<danilos> DONE: bug 73509 fix, put it up for review
<danilos> TODO: have fix for bug 73509 reviewed, landed, have ff reviewed and landed
<danilos> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73509 in rosetta ".po file export doesn't update cached files" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73509 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<jamesh> DONE: schooltool bug import preparation, zope bug import preparation
<jamesh> TODO: code reviews, bug imports, linux.conf.au
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<matthewrevell> TO DO: More quick-start guides, spec for overall Launchpad docs, more 1.0 marketing stuff, more Zope migration stuff, and too much else to mention without a flood
<kiko> DONE: reviews, discussions, interviews, bug triage, email backlog
<kiko> TODO: review text and code
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<matthewrevell> BLOCKED: None.
<matsubara> DONE: vacation, catch up, triage, support gardening, added [beta, edge]  logs to oops.cgi, beta oops report to lp@ list.
<SteveA> DONE: recruitment, management, code review, ui-one-zero branch on beta
<matsubara> TODO: more catch up re: triage, file oops bugs.
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> TODO: get people using the ui-one-zero branch, dbschema hand-over to tim
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<mpt> Ubugtu, it is not assigned to Carlos Perell Marn! :-P
<carlos> mpt: it's a problem with your IRC client
<matsubara> indeed, it works in xchat
<carlos> mpt: I see the right name ;-)
<mpt> I am using X-Chat
<jamesh> mpt: set your IRC client to use UTF-8?
<carlos> mpt: are you using UTF-8 encoding to connect to IRC?
<mpt> yeah, I need to do some twiddling I guess
<mpt> never mind me
<SteveA> I saw one blocker
<danilos> mpt: I just wonder what do you see for Assigned to me :)
<SteveA> carlos: translation review review
<mpt> danilos, a blank space :-(
<danilos> SteveA: salgado mentioned to be doing the review today
<SteveA> ok
<kiko> SteveA, salgado's reviewing it
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports (new changes only)
<carlos> SteveA: it's not really a blocker... but it's urgent...
<danilos> mpt: I may try to help you fix this for yourself after the meeting, if you're interested :)
<cprov> = Soyuz-1.0 Report =
<cprov>  * Archive Rework: pending review, submitted to SoyuzTestSystem
<cprov>    (cprov, r=kiko)
<cprov>  * Bug Fix:
<cprov>    * #78452 (remove scripts/ftpmaster.py database violation import):
<cprov>      fix committed RF 4393 (cprov, r=steve)
<cprov>    * #44147 (gpg resilient signture verifier for uploap processing):
<cprov>      fix committed RF 4395 (cprov, r=kiko)
<cprov>    * #74342 (Add $distrorelease/+last-uploads for 1.0 UI):
<cprov>      fix committed RF 4394 (cprov, r=bjorn)
<mpt> danilos, thanks, but I fixed it I think
<danilos> SteveA: does 'new changes' only mean no things like "no progresst his week"?
<BjornT> Malone 1.0:
<BjornT> malone-essential-docs: No progress since last time. matthew revell has agreed to take over it.
<salgado> Random Things 1.0
<salgado> -------------------------------
<salgado> - PillarGotchis:  the new image widget can be seen already in beta.launchpad.net/~yourname/+edit. there's a branch with some fixes to it up for review and after that lands I'll be able to use it for products/projects/distros/...
<SteveA> danilos: no.  it means don't mention things like opening edgy which have been reported as finished already
<danilos> SteveA: ok, just clarifying, thanks
<danilos> Rosetta 1.0  weekly report:
<danilos> - firefox import/export: some clean-ups after SteveA's comments
<danilos> - oo import/export: no progress this week
<danilos> - translation review: fully implemented, waiting for review
<danilos> - essential docs: no progress this week
<danilos> - search via translation browsing: DONE
<danilos> - checks not to upload wrong language PO file using "too many changes" check: Spec updated, waiting for a review before starting implementation
<danilos> - translation page for projects: bug 73875 (not started)
<Ubugtu> Bug 73875 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/73875 is private
<danilos> - critical stuff: bug 73509 needs another review from kiko
<SteveA> BjornT: matthew revell should be *helping* with it, but not *taking it over*
<kiko> salgado, you mean https://beta.launchpad.net/~yourname/+edithackergotchi ?
<salgado> kiko, no, I meant edge.launchpad.net/~yourname/+edit
<salgado> I guess it's on beta too
<mpt> salgado, yay
<salgado> no, it's not available on beta
<kiko> salgado, it's not on beta then. and don't use ~yourname please.
<kiko> sergey might complain
<BjornT> SteveA: well, how much should he help me?
<salgado> ~myname is better?
<mpt> Perhaps we should have a reserved name that turns into you if you're logged in
<kiko> salgado, at least it's not taken
<kiko> mpt, why not ~myname, which appears to be free?
<jamesh> salgado: something from the name blacklist would be good
<SteveA> BjornT: it's still a malone 1.0 task, so it's still your responsibility.  it's up to you to ask matthew for what help he can give you, and negotiate that with him.
<spiv> mpt: ~me springs to mind, but I'
<SteveA> BjornT: I can help with that process if needed.
<SteveA> we're over time a bit
<spiv> m not sure that it's actually useful.
<SteveA> sorry about that
<SteveA> anything else to wrap up?
<matthewrevell> BjornT: Let's have a catch up this afternoon
<SteveA> ok.  thanks for being here everyone, and keeping the conversation on topic and productive!
<mpt> kiko, spiv, I'll report a bug about it.
<SteveA> I've enjoyed this meeting, even if I let it overrun.
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<BjornT> matthewrevell, SteveA: ok
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> later!
<kiko> thanks mpt 
<kiko> this was a fun meeting
<salgado> jamesh, yeah, but I think it's better to use something like /~<yourname>/. I just forgot it this time
<SteveA> BjornT, matthewrevell: so, matthew can do as much work on this, and bjorn as little work on this, as works for the both of you.
<SteveA> I expect a couple of things though.
<salgado> jamesh, btw, do you have plans to land your url-utils branch?
<static> kiko: I'm not sure that a comment saying which revision number something landed in is all that helpful for what I was trying to do. Perhaps I can explain it better
<SteveA>  - Bjorn should be keeping track of progress and reviewing the work.
<mpt> bug 46982
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Need to support KDE like plural forms" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46982 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<kiko> static, oh, please do
<mpt>  , in glorious Technicolor Unicode!
<SteveA>  - Bjorn remains the assignee on the spec tracker, and is responsible for keeping the spec status up to date
<SteveA>   and the dilligence that goes along with that
<SteveA> BjornT, matthewrevell: is that okay, and did I clearly explain what I want?
<danilos> mpt: wonderful, ain't it? :)
<matthewrevell> SteveA: Yes, that sounds fine to me.
<salgado> mpt, the ~me thing is something I considered to link to the new +editlanguages page. maybe you'd like to mention that in the bug report
<static> kiko: During the process of fixing a bug, I discover that a related bug was fixed some time ago. So, I want to see the patch which fixed the old bug. Currently, there is no easy way for me to do that. Look at this MySQL bug for example, the very last comment - there is a link to the changeset which fixed the bug, and I can click on it to view the patch http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=22555
<BjornT> SteveA: sure that sounds good. i was planning on keeping track of it for the 1.0 status reports anyway.
<SteveA> ok, thanks BjornT, matthewrevell 
<SteveA> salgado: I'm against ~<something special>
<SteveA> I'm for ~ on its own being a redirect to your own page
<static> kiko: I'm not insisting that this be done the same way, but I think the general functionality is very useful and I'd like to figure out a way to accomplish something similar for projects using launchpad and bazaar
<SteveA> this is in line with how shells work
<SteveA> we shouldn't have any ~<something special> at all
<kiko> static, okay, ISWYM. couple of comments: a) we don't have a bzr diff-browser installed b) PQM doesn't include diffs c) with the revision number you /can/ do a bzr diff -r $revno-1..$revno in a launchpad tree and read it d) yes that is not as convenient
<salgado> indeed, a bare ~ would be better, I think
<static> kiko: does a bzr diff-browser exist, even if it is not installed?
<SteveA> salgado: it's important that we don't confuse the URL model we're offering to people.  so ~me is confusing, because you don't know if it is someone's name, or something special.
<SteveA> salgado: ~ is clearly something special
<SteveA> salgado: +me is also clearly something special
<spiv> static: yep, there's bzr webserve, and the newer and shinier loggerhead
<static> kiko: think about this for projects *using* launchpad, which means they are probably not using PQM
<SteveA> static: do you know of the plans to link branches to bugs?
<SteveA> static: I think this may be best handled by getting tim to push that forward, and also private branches, so we can use launchpad to track launchpad branches.
<kiko> static, yeah, but I think there are perf issues and we don't have one installed for RF right now
<SteveA> static: then, you'd just look at the bug, and see branches there, including the one that fixed the bug.
<static> SteveA: I've seen that you can register a branch with a bug, that might a good solution for this kind of thing
* mpt complains about the bonginess of ~
<static> SteveA: ~ makes sense to me personally, but it is a unixism that I think could be confusing to Mac and Windows developers. I'd like launchpad to be usable for developers who are running on those platforms also
<kiko> static, they have but to learn to use tildes, though, surely?
<SteveA> static: I'm in favour of something like +myself too 
* mpt notices that X-Chat auto-converted the ~ to %7E
<SteveA> kiko: maybe.  I'd actually prefer us to use /people/xxxx as the canonical version rather than ~xxxx.
<kiko> mpt, same here. xchat is horrible
<SteveA> kiko: because it can be read out over the phone easily, particularly to non-techincally skilled users
<kiko> the tilde is easier on the wrists is it not?
<mpt> SteveA, so the latter should redirect to the former?
<kiko> yeah though..
<mpt> kiko, depends on where it happens to be on your keyboard :-)
<SteveA> right now /people/xxxx redirects to ~xxxx.  I'd prefer it to be the other way around.
<stub> ~ is the standard on all systems for 'personal' web sites. It isn't a unixism (although that is where the model originally came from)
<SteveA> so those in the know can use ~xxxx
<SteveA> but people will *see* something they can pronounce
<SteveA> also: http://www.cs.tut.fi/~jkorpela/tilde.html
<SteveA> stub: that's not true.
<mpt> stub, do you know of any examples that aren't running on a Unix-based OS?
<stub> IIS
<SteveA> stub: look at myspace, orkut, linked-in
<mpt> I meant examples, not servers
<mpt> erk
<stub> bur.st/~stub
<SteveA> stub: "personal websites" means something different nowadays.  we should keep with the times :-)
<stub> ok. Short people urls will become desirable with openid.
<SteveA> the URLs will still work
<mpt> stub, bur.st is running Linux, so that doesn't count
<SteveA> but I'm saying we should present /people/name
<stub> mpt: Nearly all multiuser systems are running Unix :-P
<SteveA> the people who need /people/name because ~name is hard or confusing will not know how to expand ~ to /people/
<stub> I think ~ is used under WindowsXP out of the box when you 'share via the web'
<SteveA> but people who value the shorness and geek-cred-ness of ~name will find out about it and use it
<stub> But I'd have to reboot to confirm :)
<SteveA> I really don't think the discussion of unix conventions is so helpful here
<SteveA> as in, it's not getting us to a conclusion
<stub> If we are flipping ~ -> people, open a bug and assign it to me - I can do that easily enough at the same time as sorting out the unicode redirect bug I just got.
<kiko> (I honestly do not care an inkling about non-unix-users :-P)
<SteveA> I'd like advice from mpt and matthewrevell and salgado in particular on /~ vs /people/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78788 in launchpad "We should use unescapeHTML javascript function from Mochikit instead of our own implementation" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78788
<SteveA> and, if we do use /people/, then it means that /~ as a page redirecting to the logged-in user's own page is a little dubious, but kind of okay
<SteveA> depending on what users or circumstances it will be used in
<matthewrevell> SteveA: I think it's easier to guess what /people/ means and it would suit people without a Unix/Linux/olde-web background
<SteveA> like, do we expect people to type it, or is it something linked from a web page only
<matthewrevell> but /~ might comfort some people who've been around longer.
<SteveA> we want people to be proud of their own launchpad homepage, as it will show what they do in our part of the open source community
<SteveA> so, to link to it from their weblog etc.
<mpt> bug 78790
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78790 in launchpad "/~name should redirect to /people/name, not the other way around" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78790 - Assigned to Stuart Bishop (stub)
<SteveA> mpt: I take it that's agreement from you?
<mpt> totally
<SteveA> rationale?
<somerville32> If I exported the Xubuntu website to a .pot file, could I get it added to launchpad for translation?
<mpt> "For a few reasons (including difficulty of transcribing, [and]  occasional Ascii conversion causing multiple URLs)..."
<SteveA> put the full rationale in the bug report, so it is archived there for future reference
<kiko> somerville32, sure you could
<SteveA> mpt: it's not "ascii conversion" but "url encoding"
<SteveA> tilde is ascii code 126
<salgado> I myself prefer /~name, but for general use I think /people/name is better
<jamesh> the old URL specs said that ~ needed to be escaped
<mpt> right you are
<mpt> all corrected
<jamesh> but the new URI specs say that ~ is okay unescaped anywhere
<SteveA> jamesh: so, our webapp URL code should take that into account
<somerville32> kiko: It is now is now in the queue.
<jamesh> SteveA: I need to get my url-utils branch landed -- its URL class undoes escaping of safe characters like ~
<SteveA> great
<SteveA> please do get it landed :-)
<SteveA> kiko: are you on the rosetta-users list?
<SteveA> there's an interesting mail where one Paolo Sammicheli has written and registered three rosetta specs
<SteveA> and is asking for their consideration as part of the ongoing development of rosetta
<danilos> jamesh, mpt, SteveA: I think mdke (of ubuntu docs fame) complained that he got '~' escaped every time
<SteveA> I'm impressed by the organisation of someone writing specs and registering them
<SteveA> danilos: there's a bug by paul sladen about this in breadcrumb links
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/bugs/78692
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78692 in launchpad "Ugly: Magic menu links to %7Eusername rather than ~username" [Medium,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Steve Alexander (stevea)
<kiko> SteveA, I'm on that list and I try to read it as rarely as I can
<SteveA> kiko: shall I forward you the message
<SteveA> ?
<jamesh> SteveA: that seems to be from Zope's URL processing
<kiko> ok.
<jamesh> request.getURL()
<SteveA> I want to make sure Paolo's motivation doesn't go to waste
<SteveA> jamesh: ok, so we should override that in our own request class
<SteveA> jamesh: would you comment in the bug please?
<mpt> SteveA, I think one of those specs is a duplicate of a bug report...
<jamesh> SteveA: sure.  Doing URI(request.getURL()) with the new URI class would probably fix things up nicely.
<kiko> SteveA, I spoke to matsubara about handing over the report when he is on vacation and we have a plan which matsubara will put into action.
* matthewrevell --> Lunch
<kiko> SteveA, interesting work indeed
<SteveA> kiko: great.  will the plan be going on the wiki somewhere?
<kiko> SteveA, wiki? you could work in the government you know
<SteveA> jamesh: okay, so you could land that change to LaunchpadRequest along with your URI landing :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78790 in launchpad "/~name should redirect to /people/name, not the other way around" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78790
<kiko> Ubugtu, are you getting duplicate bugmail?!
<SteveA> no, but I confirmed it and gave it an importance
<SteveA> and Ubugtu said it's a New bug.
<SteveA> which is odd
<kiko> Seveas?
<SteveA> stub: I just saw your changes to launchpad production status.  does carlos know that the bug number is wrong?
<stub> Ahh bugger. Switching that redirect is going to break huge numbers of tests again :-(
<jamesh> SteveA: the schooltool bug import looks like it is on track: once I get a new dump from jfroche, I can probably do the import on demo.launchpad.net for them to check
<Seveas> SteveA/kiko: it's the first mail ubugtu receives about that bug 
<stub> SteveA: You are several versions out of date
<salgado> isn't this the first time Ubugtu is mentioning that bug without being asked?
<SteveA> Seveas: there's another nanouncement from Ubugtu above several lines
<Seveas> salgado, no, it's been auto-reporting new bugs for a while 
<kiko> ah I know why
<SteveA> oh, without being asked?
<kiko> SteveA, mpt mentioned the bug number
<salgado> I mean, the other announcement is because mpt mentioned the bug number
<kiko> SteveA, mpt said "bug foo"
<kiko> right
<Seveas> SteveA, yes
<SteveA> I see.  That's a bit counter-intuitive, perhaps.
<jamesh> SteveA: and Jim is going to send an email about the zope bug data later today (hopefully with the data dump)
<SteveA> jamesh: great
<Seveas> it is, but not much I/ubugtu can do to be smarter about it
<SteveA> jamesh: this is great news, both zope and schooltool
<salgado> carlos, can you have a look at my email to launchpad, subject "Failure on translation-related ..."
<SteveA> Seveas: yeah, it would be a lot of effort to get Ubugtu to remember everything it did, so it could do the right thing.
<jamesh> Seveas: I've noticed that ubugtu occasionally reports new bugs against non-Launchpad products on this channel
<Seveas> jamesh, an example would help
<Seveas> maybe someone subscribed ubugtu to a bug
<SteveA> stub: ok, so it's all resolved?
<jamesh> Seveas: I don't have a recent one.  I'd have to trawl the logs
<Seveas> jamesh, don't bother then, I can do that myself :)
<SteveA> Seveas: 14:28 < Ubugtu> Gnome bug 392323 in general "Gtranslator removes all custom headers" [Normal,Unconfirmed]   - Assigned to ross@golder.org
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 392323 in general "Gtranslator removes all custom headers" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=392323 - Assigned to ross@golder.org
<Seveas> SteveA, that's not an auto-announcement
<SteveA> maybe that's related to rosetta?
<Seveas> someone asked for gnome b.ug 392323
<SteveA> ok
<somerville32> gnome bug 392323
<Seveas> I see a few bugs in the logs that aren't LP bugs, but were filed against LP
<Seveas> so ubugtu received the mail
<SteveA> I see nothing in my logs where Ubugtu has reported an inappropriate New bug.
<somerville32> kiko: Can you approve my translation upload in queue?
<kiko> somerville32, it's ideal if carlos or danilos do
<Seveas> SteveA, neither do I
<jamesh> Seveas: there are some in this log: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/launchpad-2006-12-13.html
<danilos> somerville32: we usually do that in batches (since doing it one-by-one would simply be too slow)
<somerville32> kiko: Even though it is a separate product?
<Seveas> jamesh, all duplicates of a bug erroneously filed against launchpad 
<Seveas> so it's not ubugtus fault it displays them :)
<kiko> somerville32, I'm not sure what you mean, but carlos and danilos also handle upstream imports, yes
<danilos> somerville32: it usually needs approving only the first time around, when it requires some additional set-up (like setting up a potemplatename, etc.)
<kiko> Seveas, oh-oh, somebody's going to say it's my fault now
<somerville32> danilos: Alrighty. Do you have time to look into it right now? :] 
<Seveas> kiko, heh, did you file the bug? :p
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78792 in launchpad "Missing plural forms entry for Telugu language" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78792
<kiko> Seveas, no, but i keep saying that "mail for rejected bugs is good" in spite of stub's complaints
<jamesh> Seveas: ah.  Is this because the "new bug" mail is being sent about the duplicate to the new subscribers?
<stub> kiko: Just because you are addicted to email :)
<danilos> somerville32: what files are they? :)
<jamesh> in this case, the subscriber being ubugtu
<somerville32> danilos: drupal.pot in xubuntu-website
<Seveas> jamesh, ubugtu (via launchpad-bugs) gets mail about it so I guess yes
<kiko> stub, we've all got our dirty little habits :-(
<mpt> reported bug 78794
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78794 in launchpad "Redirect from URLs containing a reserved ~name to your equivalent page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78794
<jamesh> Seveas: there is some code in LP to send a copy of the original "new bug" message to new subscribers, which was probably the cause.
<stub> If I'm going to have a dirty habit, its going to be a hell of a lot more enjoyable than a full mailbox :-D
<jamesh> Seveas: makes sense now.
<Seveas> jamesh, that's not the cause
<Seveas> Ubugtu will act on the first mail it receives about a bug
<Seveas> so when the bug is marked duplicate and all subscribers to the old bug get a mail (hey, here's a dup) ubugtu will spam
<danilos> somerville32: it's been in the queue for 20 minutes, aren't you some impatient guy? :P do you plan to have more templates for xubuntu-website?
<somerville32> danilos: Thats the only one
<danilos> somerville32: ok, then I'll name the template 'xubuntu-website'
<somerville32> k, thanks
<Seveas> danilos, somerville32 is indeed quite impatient at times if he hasn't had his medication ;)
* Seveas runs
<somerville32> Oh darn
<somerville32> Thanks for reminding me Seveas
<somerville32> ;] 
* mpt heads back to bed
<somerville32> danilos: I call it lack of sleep
<somerville32> @now atlantic
<Ubugtu> Current time in Canada/Atlantic: January 11 2007, 09:41:52
<danilos> :)
* somerville32 hasn't gone to bed yet.
<danilos> somerville32: it should be imported in the next 10-20 mins when the cronjob runs
<somerville32> k, thanks
<danilos> somerville32: btw, you might want to set the translation group to Ubuntu translators, if you don't want everybody messing with translations
<somerville32> danilos: k
<somerville32> thanks :)
<kiko> danilos, yeah, just that ubuntu translator rabble :-P
<carlos> danilos: did you handle that request?
<danilos> carlos: I just did
<carlos> ok
<danilos> kiko: :)
<somerville32> danilos: It current says 0 languages - is that because it hasn't synced yet?
<carlos> somerville32: usually the .pot file is imported first
<carlos> and then, with next run, the languages
<somerville32> kk
<danilos> somerville32: it will say so until someone imports or translates something; and POT is imported first, and then translations are auto-approved, and only then imported
<danilos> somerville32: I haven't seen any translations in the queue, though
<danilos> hum, probably because I only looked at POT entries, though :)
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> somerville32: dude, you know that you added an empty .pot file?
<carlos> http://librarian.launchpad.net/5691622/drupal.pot
* somerville32 cries.
<kiko> matthewrevell, what does the verb "to canvas" mean in the FiF context? :-)
<carlos> it only has the header
<static> stub: do you have a description somewhere of how you do a cherrypick with bazaar?
<carlos> somerville32: anyway, we approved it already, so next upload will be approved automatically
<somerville32> k, thanks
<stub> distrorelease mirror prober looks like it hung again :-(
<stub> salgado: Can you look over the traceback when it arrives? I'm going to kill it.
<carlos> somerville32: do the upload from https://launchpad.net/xubuntu-website/trunk/+pots/xubuntu-website/+upload
<dholbach> spiv: I asked him to rename the branch in the UI, here's what he still gets:
<dholbach> lizardking@iac:~/src/bzr/oransoda$ bzr push
<dholbach> sftp://iacopo-masi@bazaar.launchpad.net/~iacopo-masi/oransoda-look/dev
<dholbach> bzr: ERROR: File exists: u'/~iacopo-masi/oransoda-look/dev': mkdir
<dholbach> failed: unable to mkdir
<spiv> dholbach: I'm talking to him on #bzr right now :)
<dholbach> ahhhh excellent
* dholbach joins in
<salgado> stub, will do. I have the feeling that this is a consequence of bug 71132, which I'm working on right now
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71132 in launchpad "Stop probing a given mirror after we get a certain number of time outs on that mirror" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71132 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<stub> static: bzr merge -r 665..666 /directory/containing/HEAD
<stub> static: To merge patch 666. Just like svn
<static> stub: thanks! 
<matthewrevell> kiko: Arse, missed an "s", thanks :)
<FactTech> Anyone on #launchpad at the moment?
<FactTech> If anybody is on, can someone answer a question about the launchpad website?
<salgado> FactTech, sure
<FactTech> salgado Sorry for delay, I didn't realize someone had responded on this channel.
<FactTech> salgado I'm just wondering if there is a launchpad product for the launchpad website itself.
<FactTech> salgado I found some typos I would like to report.
<salgado> FactTech, yeah, it's launchpad.net/launchpad :)
<FactTech> salgado So the launchpad product is the one to use?
<FactTech> salgado I thought maybe there would be separate ones for the programming and the content.
<salgado> yes, that's right
<FactTech> salgado OK, thanks.
<salgado> I mean, launchpad is the one to use
<kiko> FactTech, the content is managed in the same tree, which is why it's the same product
<FactTech> salgado, kiko: Got it. Thanks very much.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78799 in launchpad ""Help Us Improve" page - more detail needed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78799
<matsubara> matthewrevell: that's a good one for you ^
<matthewrevell> mats
<matthewrevell> matsubara: thanks, yeah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78803 in rosetta "'NoneType' object has no attribute 'group' exception in +translate when copying a suggestion." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78803
<SteveA> kiko: ping
<salgado> SteveA, kiko is out for lunch
<SteveA> thanks salgado 
<SteveA> matthewrevell: ping
<matthewrevell> SteveA: Hi
<SteveA> hi.  around for a skype call sometimne?
<matthewrevell> SteveA: Yeah. heno invited me to join the Ubuntu developer meeting at 16:00, to give the guys an opportunity to talk to me about Launchpad. 
<matthewrevell> SteveA: Other than that, I'm available now or after.
<SteveA> 1600 is like in 8 mins?
<matthewrevell> SteveA: Yeah, 16:00 UTC
<SteveA> let's talk later.  I'l privmsg you a few topics.
<matthewrevell> SteveA: Okay.
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you!
<salgado> kiko, can you comment on bug https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/74819 ?
<matthewrevell> salgado: If someone is creating a new Launchpad account, and the "Finish your Launchpad registration" email doesn't arrive, can they request a re-send?
<kNo`> hi all
<salgado> matthewrevell, they'd have to go to the +login page again and  enter their email there, but yes, that'll cause a new email to be sent
<matthewrevell> salgado: thanks
<matthewrevell> kNo`: Hello pal
<matthewrevell> kNo`: Ca va, eh?
<kNo`> Don't know if it's the best place to ask...
<kNo`> how would you rate LP for managing a "pet_project" compared to others (such as Trac)?
<kNo`> heya matt. Ca va, merci
<kiko> kNo`, we are going to be partial and say LP is much better than the others.
<kNo`> kiko: I know... ;)
<kiko> matthewrevell may be able to back up that claim though ;-)
<matthewrevell> kNo`: The first advantage over Trac is that you don't have to administer anything with Launchpad
<matthewrevell> kNo`: Server-wise, I mean.
<matthewrevell> kiko: :)
<kiko> r
<kNo`> Well, let me rephrase... what's not in LP?
<kNo`> :p
<matthewrevell> kNo`: You can just get on and start using it. What sort of "pet project" is it?
<kNo`> http://xamango.org/project/
<matthewrevell> kNo`: :) Well, let me tell you what is in it, first:
<kNo`> matthewrevell: well, I didn't want to create a project, finding out LP doesn't fit my needs, and drop it after that
<matthewrevell> Bug tracking with external bug watches and bug tagging, plus easy to use web and email interfaces
<matthewrevell> kNo`: Just a sec, I'll have a look at the Xamango site
<matthewrevell> kNo`: That sounds like a cool project :) Also makes me realise how long it is since we've spoken :(
<kNo`> matthewrevell: indeed. Last LRL?
<matthewrevell> kNo`: Okay, I'd say that Launchpad would be a good fit for the sorts of things you'll want to do
<matthewrevell> kNo`: I think we've spoken online briefly since then
<matthewrevell> kNo`: Launchpad's Blueprint Tracker helps you to keep a track of feature specifications.
<kNo`> Blueprint looks like the equivalent of Trac wiki...
<matthewrevell> kNo`: The bug tracker is easy to use and let's you link to external bugs (e.g. if a bug turned out to be in PHP).
<kNo`> I see.
<kNo`> what's interesting in Trac is the revision log, since all revisions are browsable
<matthewrevell> kNo`: Similar, although Blueprint doesn't have its own wiki just yet. It's about the metadata around a feature specification. So, it lets you do things like assign who'll be working on it, who the reviwer is and so on.
<kNo`> And I fail to see that in LP
<matthewrevell> And with Bazaar Launchpad let's you host all your code for free.
<matthewrevell> I'll probably have to ask kiko on that one, as I'm not as familiar with Trac as I need to be yet
<kNo`> ok
<kNo`> I may make a quick poll with the ubuntu-fr community, they manage the website / forums and such in LP
<LarstiQ> kNo`: in case you ever want to look for python hosting, http://wiki.python.org/moin/PythonHosting
<kNo`> LarstiQ: thx
<LarstiQ> kNo`: there is no source code browsing ala trac with LP yet.
<kNo`> I may build a Pymango or Djamango version, at some point...
<kiko> right, what LarstiQ said.
<matthewrevell> LarstiQ:  Thanks :)
<kNo`> hi kiko
<kiko> we don't have a good way of browsing diffs and files from the RCS. it's one of the big areas the bzr integration still suffers at
<kiko> (and one that stems from us using this bleeding-edge vcs)
<LarstiQ> oi, there is loggerhead and webserve
<kNo`> I guess that because of the decentralized aspect of bzr 
<kiko> kNo`, no, mostly because setting things up and scaling them is not as easy with a DVCS
<LarstiQ> http://www.lag.net/branches/
<kiko> LarstiQ, we've tried using both of them, haven't we?
<LarstiQ> kiko: I'm not aware of all things you do, but I believe you've looked at loggerhead at least.
<kiko> if there are no performance issues (IIRC there were) then we should get something like this running in the short term to mitigate the problem its lack brings
<kiko> but I think there are..
<LarstiQ> kNo`: unlike with trac and svn though, you can do the source code browsing from somewhere else
<LarstiQ> kiko: ok
<kNo`> what could be nice, for you LP guys, is showing off a demo video / of the "manager" point of view
<kNo`> from the client-side, it's damn easy, but we have no clue on what's the other side like
<kiko> kNo`, what do you mean exactly by "manager"?
<kNo`> video or tutorial / screenshots
<kNo`> kiko: such as... here is how we import .pot files, here is how we manage bugs, etc.
<kNo`> just to show how any project may be managed in LP
<kNo`> ... and how easy it could be
<kiko> matthewrevell, does our demo focus on the project owner, I wonder?
<matthewrevell> kNo`: I'm planning to work on a series of screencasts
<kNo`> matthewrevell: great minds...
<kNo`> how do we explain this, too?
<kNo`> https://translations.launchpad.net/translations/imports?target=all&status=NEEDS_REVIEW&type=all
<matthewrevell> kiko: I don't think I've seen an existing demo. I'd definitely like to produce screencasts for project owners, to show what LP is all about. Maybe wait until 1.0, though, do you think?
<kiko> matthewrevell, well, by demo I meant the marketing pages.
<matthewrevell> kiko: Ah. Yeah, the 1.0 marketing pages are all aimed at project owners.
<kNo`> marketing everywhere ;)
<matthewrevell> kNo`: :)
<matthewrevell> kNo`: Do you mean the long list of translations waiting to be imported?
<kNo`> matthewrevell: yes. That's a lot of files
<kiko> kNo`, matthewrevell: that's only because we haven't opened feisty yet
<matthewrevell> carlos will correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that the long list is to do with waiting for feisty
<kiko> carlos, danilos: should we change the default there to be upstream only?
<matthewrevell> Ah, there you go :)
* matthewrevell --> Phone cal
<carlos> kiko: no, I should finish implementing bug #40550
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40550 in rosetta "Further filtering options for the Queue" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40550 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<kNo`> mmm... would be nice to have a few keypoints to convince people to host their projects in LP, rather than running their own Trac instance or Sf.net or berlios, or...
<matthewrevell> kNo`: I'm actually working on that at the moment, for when we release 1.0
<carlos> kiko: I had a preimplementation call with Steve and we agreed to split the queue based on its context
<kiko> carlos, okay, you are right.
<kNo`> matthewrevell: ok, thx
<kNo`> have to go anyway. See you next time
<matthewrevell> kNo`: Speak to you soon
<matthewrevell> kNo`: If you have any more questions, please ask
<kNo`> matthewrevell: np
<mmedland> hi
<kiko> ho
<mmedland> is there anyone here that might be able to help me to get a bzr branch hosted on launchpad?
<mmedland> please :)
<kiko> mmedland, sure. have you read the docs and blogs on this first? 
<mmedland> kiko: not all of them, I must admit, at the moment I want to register a branch unassociated to a product, but it won't let me
<kiko> mmedland, are you uploading to ~mmedland/+junk/ ?
* kiko kicks google
<mmedland> kiko: no, I was going of https://code.launchpad.net/ and trying to host a branch in that format
<mmedland> off*
<kiko> http://ddaa.net/blog/launchpad/bzr-hosting
<kiko> you can replace product for +junk and then use any branch name you like
<kiko> (I think)
<mmedland> cool, I'll try that. Thanks kiko :)
<mmedland> and kiko saves the day, it worked. Cheers again
<kiko> mmedland, wooo, I like it when that happens!
* LarstiQ cries
<LarstiQ> it's not working!
<kiko> mmedland, the +junk prefix indicates your branch is unrelated to any product.
* mmedland woops in delight
<kiko> LarstiQ?
<LarstiQ> kiko: utf8 japanese in latex ;)
<mmedland> ah, that makes sense, because I saw in launchpad that the product was optional
* LarstiQ has been fighting it for half a day
<kiko> it is, yes.
<kiko> LarstiQ, hmmm. I assume you've done the basics required to use utf in your document?
<LarstiQ> kiko: yes, it's the font for the kanji
<LarstiQ> with a very helpful:  LaTeX Error: This NFSS system isn't set up properly.
* LarstiQ heads back to ttf2tfm
<kiko> No F*cking Service Survives
<mmedland> kiko: is there any way that I can look at my code through launchpad?
<LarstiQ> kiko: there is no spec for source browsing?
<mmedland> uh oh, I think i might of started something
<LarstiQ> mmedland: nah :)
* mmedland breaths a sigh of relief
<mdke> has any progress been made on allowing external sites to use Launchpad's authentication?
<salgado> mdke, you mean, apart from shipit and the ubuntu wiki?
<mdke> salgado: yes, as in sites outside the datacentre
<salgado> mdke, no progress on that yet, afaik
<mdke> salgado: is there any hope on the horizon?
<mdke> oh hang on, what about sites inside the datacenter? Is there a limit on which machines have access?
<salgado> no, I don't think so
<mdke> salgado: thanks
<thumper> morning
<static> heya thumper
<thumper> hi static
<thumper> SteveA: ping#
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78845 in soyuz "publication process should allow per-release holds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78845
<SteveA> thumper: hi
<SteveA> thumper: skype call?
<thumper> SteveA, sure when?
<thumper> now?
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> yeah, it's 10pm here
<thumper> we could do it tomorrow morning if you prefer
<thumper> I'll be up tonight
<SteveA> now works for me
<SteveA> I just tried calling you on skype, but it said "connecting..." for a while, then "session ended."
<thumper> damn skype
<SteveA> duckula vs the daleks
<SteveA> thumper: still there?
<thumper> SteveA: yes
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<static> hi mpt
#launchpad 2007-01-12
<WebMaven> SteveA: AYT?
<WebMaven> niemeyer: AYT?
<niemeyer> WebMaven: Here
<niemeyer> WebMaven: But not for long
<niemeyer> :)
<WebMaven> OK, so as I think about RDB-based Zope3 apps, it occurs to me that all of the examples I have seen hard-code the db connection string.
<WebMaven> it is hardcoded in either python or ZCML
<WebMaven> This makes it more difficult to distribute an RDB-based application that is supposed to be instantiated.
<WebMaven> At least, without editing source code.
<niemeyer> WebMaven: Hmmm.. I'm not sure I follow
<niemeyer> WebMaven: ZCML isn't source code
<niemeyer> It's supposed to hold configuration
<WebMaven> If that configuration is part of the application package, it is source code.
<niemeyer> WebMaven: ZCML allows you to overload package-specific setups
<WebMaven> Hmm. So, over-riding the default DB configuration...
<WebMaven> OK, *that* makes sense...
<niemeyer> WebMaven: Yeah, override
<WebMaven> Is that what Launchpad does? Declare defaults in the packages and override them for deployment?
<WebMaven> Or do you have some TTW RDB configuration (perhaps in the form of a utility)?
<niemeyer> Launchpad has configuration files that contains those definitions.
<niemeyer> s/contains/contain/
<WebMaven> And do you use that default/override pattern?
<niemeyer> WebMaven: There aren't many reasons to write a configuration file and override it if you're maintaining both of them in your own environment.
<WebMaven> Umm. Perhaps not, if 1) you only even run one instance of the app, and 2) you don't intend to release it.
<WebMaven> But even then, it means that a change in *deployment* will require a change to the *source*, which can't be good.
<niemeyer> WebMaven: That isn't true..
<WebMaven> OK.
<niemeyer> WebMaven: It's a configuration file
<niemeyer> WebMaven: You can have as many configuration files as you want for as many deployment environments as you have
<niemeyer> WebMaven: It's not source code.. unless you consider /etc/X11/xorg.conf source code as well..
<WebMaven> So, you're saying that you don't override package default configuration files because none of the configuration is *in* the packages?
<jamesh> WebMaven: we actually use a ZConfig file to configure the exact details of the database connection
<niemeyer> jamesh: We use ZCML
<jamesh> for Launchpad it is in a ZConfig file
<niemeyer> Of course, jamesh "we" is not the same as my "we" :-)
<LarstiQ> nor my "we"
<WebMaven> Ah, OK.
<niemeyer> jamesh: Yeah, I know
<LarstiQ> mine is a nintendo 
<jamesh> the "we" I'd use if I was talking on #launchpad
* LarstiQ ducks
<jamesh> WebMaven: we've been considering moving over to a simpler ini file format for this configuration though
<WebMaven> Huh. OK, I sort of assumed that Canonical would have a common pattern for DB configuration across it's apps.
<niemeyer> Hopefully we will, soon..
<jamesh> WebMaven: in a way we've been doing the normal XP programming pattern: write the code then extract what's common
<WebMaven> Which will it look like?
<niemeyer> When jamesh's "we" become the same as mine..
* niemeyer leaves for the day keeping everyone confused..
<WebMaven> niemeyer: what's your 'we' right now?
<jamesh> Canonical
<WebMaven> Ah, Launchpad != Canonical. Gotcha.
<jamesh> Launchpad is one of Canonical's projects
<WebMaven> So, which pattern will become the common one?
<jamesh> niemeyer's project is another Canonical project
<niemeyer> WebMaven: That's a good question for which a very nice answer will be defined
<jamesh> WebMaven: probably the ini file.
<jamesh> but maybe not
<jamesh> Launchpad's database code could do with a bit of simplification here
<jamesh> we've got two database adapters: one for the web app and one for the scripts
<WebMaven> scripts?
<jamesh> this is mainly due to the fact that most of our scripts weren't using the zope component model before
<jamesh> they are now, so the two database adapters are just bloat now
<WebMaven> Ah, for batch operations and the like?
<jamesh> WebMaven: we've got various cron jobs and other scripts that make use of the same Python code as the webapp
<WebMaven> Right. I'm looking at a similar pattern.
<WebMaven> at least, for some user-initiated jobs.
<jamesh> over time, we found it was annoying not having the same features available to scripts (e.g. utilities, security proxies, etc)
<jamesh> so we now initialise the zope component model for most scripts too
<WebMaven> Hah. That *is* bloated.
<niemeyer> Ok, I'm off to bed.. good night folks
<WebMaven> niemeyer: thanks.
<niemeyer> You're welcome
<jamesh> WebMaven: well, it is definitely needed for e.g. the incoming bugmail handler script
<jamesh> WebMaven: it is performing actions on behalf of the user.
<jamesh> we either duplicate all the permissions that we defined for the webapp for the script (and make sure they don't go out of sync), or initialise the security system
<WebMaven> I understand, but if you're depending on all that, you should be able to use the same connection and not have to pull in the CA to a script.
<jamesh> it isn't really that much of a problem
<WebMaven> OK.
<jamesh> and a lot of these scripts are doing pretty complex things
<jamesh> and the security proxies keep you honest :)
<WebMaven> So, assuming you transition to a common ini-based system, what will that look like?
<WebMaven> Do you put the ini file in a package and point to it with ZCML in etc/package-includes ?
<WebMaven> jamesh: AYT?
<jamesh> WebMaven: in our current system, we have a module called "canonical.config", which loads up a ZConfig file
<jamesh> WebMaven: we have a custom database adapter configured in the ZCML, which uses the settings from canonical.config to work out which database to talk to
<jamesh> I'd guess it would be similar when using an ini file
<WebMaven> And you point to the module with ZCML?
<jamesh> the database adapter or canonical.config?
<WebMaven> the config
<jamesh> canonical.config uses an environment variable to pick a config file
<WebMaven> Hmm. 
<WebMaven> Let's start over.
<WebMaven> canonical.config is a package, or a module?
<jamesh> module
<WebMaven> so 'canonical' is a package?
<jamesh> yes
<WebMaven> where does this package get installed? site-packages or $instance/lib/python/ ?
<jamesh> it is part of the Launchpad source tree
<WebMaven> which gets put into the Zope instance's /lib/python ?
<jamesh> umm
<jamesh> Launchpad is more of "an application that uses Zope libraries" rather than something that runs inside Zope
<WebMaven> Oh.
<WebMaven> OK.
<jamesh> so our source tree has a lib/ directory with all the Python libraries, including a symlink through to the zope package
<jamesh> along with sqlobject, etc
<WebMaven> Hmm.
<WebMaven> Well, I'm building an app that (at least right now) runs inside Zope.
<WebMaven> Given that I *intend* to run this as both a large-scale instance (al-la Launchpad) and as smaller instances (possibly client specific), how would you suggest the DB configuration be set up?
<jamesh> well, as I said our canonical.config module picks its configuration from an environment variable
<jamesh> at the toplevel of the Launchpad tree, there is a configs directory, and a subdirectory for each config under that
<thumper> jamesh: are you available for a skype call soonish?
<jamesh> each of those subdirectories contains a launchpad.conf file.  We have a few for each production app server, one for staging.launchpad.net, one for a developer's machine, etc
<jamesh> thumper: okay
<thumper> jamesh: in 10 minutes?
<jamesh> okay
<WebMaven> Ahh...
<WebMaven> OK.
<WebMaven> I assume the custom DB adapter that uses this config info is non-trivial, and unreleased?
<jamesh> WebMaven: it isn't very complex at all
<jamesh> WebMaven: it is a simple subclass of psycopgda, that pulls the connection string from the config file instead of ZCML, and provides some proxy cursor objects that perform some additional logging
<WebMaven> Will it work with SQLAlchemy?
<jamesh> I don't know.  I haven't used SQLAlchemy
<WebMaven> OK.
<jamesh> I guess ZAlchemy is designed to get SQLAlchemy to use a Zope database adapter, so the answer is probably yes
<WebMaven> Actually, I don't think so. The ZAlchemy configuration I've seen so far has a hard-coded connection string. I'm going to look into it some more.
<WebMaven> Thank you. This has been informative.
<thumper> ping: mpt
<mpt> thumper, nice ping you got there
<thumper> mpt: are you ok with a skype voice call?
<mpt> sure
<Ubug2> New bug: #78885 in rosetta "no translation template for liferea 1.2 series" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78885
<Ubug2> New bug: #78889 in malone "Changing bug's product to an unregistered one gives unhelpful "Invalid value" error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78889
<Ubug2> New bug: #78898 in malone "URL linkification not Unicode aware" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78898
<Ubug2> New bug: #78899 in malone "bugs.launchpad.net source package page isn't about bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78899
<carlos> morning
* ..[topic/#launchpad:matthewrevell] : Fix-it Friday today! | Developer meeting: Thu 18 Jan 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA> WebMaven: hello
<SteveA> WebMaven: do you know how the standard Zope 3 system uses a .conf file and a .zcml file?
<Ubug2> New bug: #78907 in rosetta "distrorelease.txt test has a time bomb" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78907
<WebMaven> SteveA: Hi.
<WebMaven> Yes, I do.
<WebMaven> I had a conversation with jamesh and niemeyer
<WebMaven> Actually, I hadn't realized before that launchpad was more of a 'application built with Zope3 libraries' and less of a 'application running in Zope3'.
<WebMaven> So, the configuration setup isn't exactly comparable to my setup.
<WebMaven> Still, it was a productive conversation.
<SteveA> WebMaven: I read a bit of the scrollback
<SteveA> WebMaven: we use the same set-up system as zope3, pretty much.  It looks like you're not fully aware of how zope3 works in this regard.
<SteveA> when you run the standard zope3 start-up script, you can point it at a .conf file.  there's a default file if you don't explicitly choose one.
<SteveA> Inside that .conf file is a pointer to the root zcml file.
<SteveA> this is all standard zope3
<SteveA> from the questions you were asking above, you seem to think it's the other way around, that the zcml reads in the conf file or something
<SteveA> the zcml is for software configuration.
<SteveA> the conf file is for per-process or per-instance configuration
<SteveA> so, a sysadmin can be expected to edit the conf file, but not zcml files.
<SteveA> I don't know what "an application running in zope3" would mean.
<WebMaven> SteveA: No, I was talking about *application* configuration.
<WebMaven> ie. if I create an application that needs to be configured when it's instantiated (in this case to point at a db), then where do I put that so the admin does not need to edit the source code for the app?
<WebMaven> So, for example, ZAlchemy has ZCML directives for setting up the db connection.
<WebMaven> The demo code I'm looking at puts that inside the package for the app.
<WebMaven> As far as I'm concerned, ZCML that is inside a package is source code.
<WebMaven> In Launchpad's case, there is no distinction between the application and the application server, so you can use the same configuration mechanism for both. That isn't true in every situation.
<WebMaven> In my case, I think I need to put configuration into a second package outside the application package.
<WebMaven> SteveA: Does that make sense?
<WebMaven> SteveA: ayt?
<highvoltage> hi. any launchpad admins around?
<SteveA> WebMaven: what do you say that database configuration is "application" configuration?
<SteveA> I don't think it's appropriate to put this kind of database configuration in zcml.
<SteveA> because, it's something that will change for every deployment.
<SteveA> if zope3 works like that for the zalchemy stuff you're using, then I'd consider that a misdesign in how that stuff is configured
<SteveA> I think you're right in thinking of zcml as effectively source code
<highvoltage> ok, I'll just ask...
<highvoltage> If I have a distribution I want managed in Launchpad, how do I go about applying for it?
<highvoltage> and too which degree does the distribution /have/ to live in Launchpad?
<seb128> grump
<seb128> launchpad should refuse to open bug with thousand of lines to the descriptions
<seb128> there is some people around copying the crash file to the bug description :/
<WebMaven> SteveA: here is an example:
<WebMaven>   <alchemy:engine
<WebMaven>       name="HWEngine"
<WebMaven>       url="mysql://root:root@localhost/helloworld"
<WebMaven>       />
<WebMaven>   <alchemy:connectTable
<WebMaven>       table="HelloWorldMessage"
<WebMaven>       engine="HWEngine"
<WebMaven>       />
<WebMaven>   <alchemy:connectClass
<WebMaven>       class=".message.HelloWorldMessage"
<WebMaven>       engine="HWEngine"
<WebMaven>       />
<mpt> seb128, Launchpad shouldn't try to display thousands of lines of description
<mpt> oh, wait, that's exactly what you said
<mpt> never mind me
<seb128> well, either that
<seb128> or it should refuse to file the bug
<mpt> batching!
<WebMaven> SteveA: this does not, as far as I can tell, set up a Zope DA of any sort.
<seb128> saying to the submitter to attach the crash as a file instead
<mpt> "_Previous 1000 lines_  _Next 1000 lines_"
* mpt is joking
<mpt> Yours is a much better idea
<mpt> seb128, can you give one or two examples of bugs with massive descriptions?
<SteveA> WebMaven: having that "url=" line in the zcml is a mistake.
<WebMaven> SteveA: So, When building a site that composes applications that each need there own db configuration, it seems to me that it's OK if the app source has defaults configured in the source, because, as was pointed out, these can be overridden.
<SteveA> it's a mistake on many different levels
<WebMaven> Probably, but I may not be able to convince the ZAlchemy author of that.
<SteveA> there is a password embedded in the source
<SteveA> and it's encouraging configuration of zcml per-deployment
<WebMaven> Yes, but that's OK if it's a default that is intended to be overridden (then the one in the source can just point to an unauthenticated sqllite connection)
<SteveA> one solution is to replace "url=" with 'conf_file_thing="name used in launchpad.conf"'
<SteveA> it's not OK for it to be a default intended to be overridden
<WebMaven> SteveA: regarding configuration per deployment, yes, exactly.
<SteveA> read up about MS sql server, and its problems with default passwords
<WebMaven> that *is* the problem.
<SteveA> the actual configuration should be in launchpad.conf
<SteveA> and the software configuration says "here's where you find the configuration in launchpad.conf"
<SteveA> maybe the author can be convinced of that.
<WebMaven> Well, zope.conf, in this case.
<SteveA> yeah :-)
<SteveA> or whatever conf file you're pointing the start-up script at
<seb128> mpt: bug #78872
<Ubug2> Malone bug 78872 in totem "Crash with wmv file" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78872 - Assigned to Ubuntu Desktop Bugs (desktop-bugs)
<seb128> bug #78813
<Ubug2> Malone bug 78813 in libgnomeui "Ubuntu crashes since last update" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78813
<SteveA> WebMaven: thanks for the idea for sponsoring pycon.  I had a talk with the organisers, and we'll be sponsoring at some level.
<WebMaven> Very cool!
<seb128> mpt: the problem with those is that there is not so many lines, there is just a thousand of chars line from the coredump of the crash
<mpt> thanks seb128, reported bug 78911
<Ubug2> Malone bug 78911 in malone "Prohibit epic bug descriptions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78911
<seb128> mpt: np, thank you for opening the bug ;)
<WebMaven> SteveA: I think you're wrong about a default sqllite connection string being a problem. As far as I know, it doesn't give remote access.
<WebMaven> ie: sqlite:///zalchemy.message.db
<WebMaven> it's unauthenticated.
<SteveA> WebMaven: it's a problem because it's encouraging people who don't know better to override it with authenticated information
<WebMaven> Ah, in the app source. Yes.
<SteveA> so, it's not a problem to have a default
<SteveA> it's how you present overriding that default
<WebMaven> But for my near-term purposes, I think I can just put an overriding ZCML file outside the package.
<SteveA> sure, you can do that
<Ubug2> New bug: #78911 in malone "Prohibit epic bug descriptions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78911
<WebMaven> I agree this is not ideal, but it's the way I have forward right now, given I can only ask the ZAlchemy maintainer for so much help.
<WebMaven> Right now I need him to apply a two line patch that makes ISQLAlchemyContainer subclass IContainerNamesContainer instead of IContainer.
<WebMaven> for example. 
<cprov> good morning, guys
<Ubug2> New bug: #78917 in rosetta "'Someone should review...' checkbox should not be mapped to gettext's fuzzy feature" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78917
<sabdfl> hey lunchpadders
<sabdfl> is the lp voting system in good shape?
<SteveA> http://www.visual-literacy.org/periodic_table/periodic_table.html  <-- nice page giving summary of different visualization techniques
<SteveA> sabdfl: there's an oops to do with the default option, for which there's a fix that hasn't yet been rolled out.  other than that, it ought to be working fine.
<SteveA> sabdfl: why do you ask?
<sabdfl> CC and TB elections coming up
<SteveA> stub: when can we get the polls oops-fix out?
<SteveA> bug 76854
<Ubug2> Malone bug 76854 in launchpad-bazaar "Launchpad does not understand bzr+ssh: urls" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76854 - Assigned to Elliot Murphy (emurphy)
<SteveA> hmm, wrong one
<SteveA> sabdfl: I'll ask that matsubara give it some QA love.  when are the elections starting?
<sabdfl> next week or two
<SteveA> ok
<highvoltage> any Launchpad admins around? I need some information on hosting an Ubuntu derivative in LP.
<SteveA> highvoltage: you can talk with kiko about that.  He'll be around in an hour or so.
<highvoltage> SteveA: great. I'll do that. thanks
<stub> SteveA: Either poll fixes have not landed, or their bugs where not critical, or nobody decided to request the cherry pick. I can do a cherrypick tomorrow if someone adds the relevant details to the wiki
<matsubara> stub, SteveA: it has landed. I'll request the cherrypick.
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<kiko> hey highvoltage 
<highvoltage> hey kiko!
<kiko> what's going on?
<highvoltage> kiko: I'd like to know more about how an Ubuntu derivative can use Launchpad
<highvoltage> kiko: is there a process the maintainers should go through?
<sabdfl> stevea, kikomatic, we on for this call?
<highvoltage> kiko: I couldn't find much info about it on the ubuntu website or on launchpad itself
<kiko> sabdfl, why not?
<sabdfl> stub, matsubara: it doesn't need a cherrypick
<kiko> highvoltage, okay. i have a call now, but the immediate answer is that you can use it for bug, spec and answer tracking right now
<highvoltage> kiko: no problem, I'll bug you again later
<kiko> highvoltage, you basically have available to you everything that upstream products have
<static> hello launchpadsters!
<PierreTramo> hi!
<PierreTramo> i'd like to help the project by translating from English to French
<PierreTramo> isn't this supposed to be done through Rosetta?
<PierreTramo> I can't get how it works!
<lifeless> PierreTramo: well, have you clicked through to the translation pages ?
<Ubug2> New bug: #78668 in Ubuntu "Unicode problem in the partition windows (dup-of: 1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78668
<poningru> how big can the password in launchpad be?
<kiko> as big as you like
<poningru> sweet
<poningru> sweet another thing over bugzilla
* poningru goes to complain to justdave
<kiko> poor justdave
<kiko> poningru, is there a limit for bugzilla?!
<poningru> 16
<kiko> didn't know that and I wonder why that is
<poningru> I dont know if thats a bugzilla thing or a bmo thing
<kiko> since we store that as a hash in the bugzilla database anyway
<poningru> kiko: you know justdave?
<kiko> yeah, a long way back
<kiko> I am a long-time bugzilla contributor
<kiko> | cryptpassword  | varchar(128) | YES  |     | NULL                |                |
<kiko> so we store a 128-char encrypted hash 
<poningru> ah nice
<kiko> that's in bugzilla
<kiko> I don't see this 16-char limit you are referring to, poningru 
<poningru> must be bmo then
<poningru> eitherway complaining to justdave
<kiko> odd.
<kiko> poningru, maybe it's a limitation in the perl crypt() function.
<kiko> we generate the salt and supply that and the raw password to crypt
<Ubug2> New bug: #78942 in launchpad "Redirection issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78942
<TeTeT> when submitting a bug via launchpad it would be useful to restrict the visibility of a bug when submitting it
<salgado> TeTeT, there's a bug reported for that, but you can do it if you use the advanced file bug form
<TeTeT> salgado: ok, will try
<TeTeT> salgado: thanks, I see a checkbox for 'This bug is a security vulnerability' now
<lotusleaf> Hello, is there a way to remove the "Latest lotusleaf support requests" from my launchpad user page?
<lotusleaf> I believe I tried some unsubscribe option but it didn't work
<doko> lifeless: can bzr use the elementtree included in python2.5?
<kNo`> hi all
<kNo`> stupid question of the day: can I delete one of my projects in LP?
<kNo`> (I know it's dumb)
<doko> launchpad error, I get Accepted *and* Rejected messages (up to 3)
<salgado> kNo`, no, that's not possible today, although we can mark the product as disabled so that it doesn't show up anywhere
<kNo`> salgado: thank you very much
<kiko> doko, it's best if you file a more precise bug report, or contact us through email with details
<doko> kiko: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/78955
<Ubug2> Malone bug 78955 in launchpad "BOTH Accepted AND Rejected mails are sent " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<kiko> thanks doko
<kiko> doko, perhaps attach two or three messages with full headers
<doko> kiko: done
<kiko> thanks!
<Ubug2> New bug: #78955 in launchpad "BOTH Accepted AND Rejected mails are sent " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78955
<laszlok> is fix-it-friday still on, or has everyone gone home by now?
<kiko> we never go home
<laszlok> okay cool :)
<laszlok> heres what i want: under advanced search (for bugs) there is a people section and you can choose Doesn't matter, Nobody, or enter a name. Could I get a "Me" radio button there?
<matsubara> speaking of Fix-it-friday, SteveA could you take a look at https://help.launchpad.net/TaggingLaunchpadBugs and approve the tags I proposed there?
<matsubara> laszlok: if you want to browse your +assignedbugs, you can do it through https://launchpad.net/~<yourlaunchpadname>/+assignedbugs
<laszlok> matsubara: but when i do that, things that have been marked fix committed still show up, and i consider those fixed so i dont want to see them
<laszlok> thus i have to use advanced search
<matsubara> laszlok: how a "Me" radio button would help you with that?
<laszlok> because then i click advanced search, uncheck fix committed, click the "me" radio button and click search, instead of having to type in my name
<laszlok> i know i could just spend the 5 seconds typing it, but launchpad already uses a "me" radio button when it asks you who to assign a bug to
<kiko> laszlok, also, +assignedbugs allows you to filter fix committed, did you know that?
<matsubara> laszlok: well, you can bookmark that page, like: https://launchpad.net/~matsubara/+assignedbugs?field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress
<laszlok> no i didnt kiko, how would i do that
<matsubara> laszlok: the above URL only shows bugs assigned to me which are: unconfirmed, needs info, confirmed or in progress.
<kiko> laszlok, click on "advanced" on +assignedbugs
<lifeless> doko: if it has the C module
<doko> lifeless: python2.5 comes with its own implementation
<mdke> SteveA: here by any chance?
<SteveA> mdke: kind of :-)
<mdke> SteveA: couple of quick things.
<mdke> SteveA: first of all, I saw your nice comments about Paolo Sammicheli's email to rosetta-users with the specs, and passed them onto him, he was really stoked
<mdke> SteveA: secondly, I wanted to ask whether there are any plans for LP providing its authentication service for websites, whether by openid or otherwise; newz told me you were the one to ask
<SteveA> I don't think I made any comments about the specs
<mdke> SteveA: well, someone stole your nick and did
<SteveA> wow, maybe I'm writing in my sleep :-)
<mdke> you mentioned to kiko that you were impressed about him having registered them and you hoped that his enthusiasm wouldn't go to waste, or something similar
<mdke> I happened to catch it in the scrollback, so thought I'd pass them on
<SteveA> we're looking at making launchpad speak openid, at first just as a means to link together certain things we're running in the datacentre, and later on looking at how it makes sense to offer open id more widely
<SteveA> oh, right.  Yeah, I saw them and passed it along for Kiko to look at, as kiko is more directly involved than me in rosetta development right now.
<SteveA> so, thanks.  Didn't realize that had ended up public :-)
<mdke> was in here
<mdke> SteveA: tbh, within the datacenter would be a great start. Any idea of the sort of timescale?
<SteveA> I'm expecting us to be internally testing stuff within the next 6 weeks
<mdke> SteveA: oh wow, that's better news than I'd expected
<SteveA> what kind of things do you have in mind for open id?
<mdke> SteveA: I'd like to be able to upgrade some of the wiki software, also maybe have auth for the Fridge, and hopefully, the various parts of the website of our locoteam
<mdke> wiki.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com/community still use Moin 1.3, seems that there is an unwillingness to upgrade because of the difficulty of migrating the authentication hack
<mdke> apparently openid or similar would make that a lot easier
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> if there's stuff to integrate into launchpad's authentication, we can talk about doing that independendly of it using open id as a mechanism
<SteveA> I don't want to carry forward the way we've done this in the past, though
<mdke> right
<SteveA> so, for moin, spiv wrote a patch for it (no really clean place to plug it in)
<SteveA> but he's not involved in upstream development of moin
<mdke> I'm told it would be a bad idea to try and update that for moin 1.5
<SteveA> so the patch won't apply right now
<mdke> right
<SteveA> but, I do have a budget for working with someone who is involved in upstream development who is interested in maintaining our patch, essentially porting it to the latest moin, and keeping it up to date with latest developments
<mdke> oh. I got the opposite impression :)
<SteveA> so, if you know anyone who would be interested in some small compensation for keeping a small add-on working for us
<SteveA> then I'm interested in talking with them
<mdke> SteveA: the thing is, moin 1.6 will be out soon
<SteveA> the idea would be it's someone who's already working on moin development
<mdke> and if you will be implementing something clear within a reasonably short timescale, then it might not be worth updating the patch, no?
<mdke> clear/clean
<SteveA> so it wouldn't take them a lot of work to keep up with this, and keep the patch up to date with the current way moin works
<SteveA> I really don't know how much the relevant parts of moin changed between 1.5 and 1.6
<SteveA> but this fact alone shouldn't stand in the way of us offering a good wiki experience to ubuntu users
<mdke> well, if you'd said "we'll be implementing something, but not for the next 12 months", I'd definitely agree
<mdke> but the wiki experience is not so atrocious that it can't wait a couple of months
<SteveA> do you know if there's an openid plugin for moin already?
<mdke> no, but newz seemed to be under the impression that 1.6 would have one...
<SteveA> because, I'd still like to work with moin upstream on making that suitable for use on our wikis too
<SteveA> open id is meant for any party to work with any other party
<mdke> right
<SteveA> but, at least at first, we want the wikis to continue to work just with launchpad
<mdke> sure
<SteveA> so, the UI for authenticating can stay simpler -- no need to type in a full URL to your page on launchpad, for example
<SteveA> using your launchpad username or email address would be fine
<SteveA> so, there will still be some customization of moin
<mdke> I'd be uncomfortable about any other way
<SteveA> and rather than get launchpad devs to learn moin to do that
<SteveA> I'd like to work with moin upstream
* mdke nods
<mdke> they are good guys, in my experience
<SteveA> if you know suitable people, get me talking with them :-)
<SteveA> hi jml
<jml> SteveA: hi
<mdke> SteveA: alright, maybe the project leader would be the first person to ask
<SteveA> 13:16 < SteveA> I want to make sure Paolo's motivation doesn't go to waste
<SteveA> so I did say that :-)
* mdke nods
<SteveA> anyway, it's true.  I'm pleased when someone from our community of users takes the time to describe what they'd like, and registers it in launchpad as a blueprint, and tells us all about it on a mailing list
<SteveA> it's a very positive way to contribute ideas and energy to the project
<mdke> he's a good chap too
<SteveA> so the same goes for authenticating things like the fridge
<SteveA> I want to make a connection with someone from the upstream development of the software that we use for it
<SteveA> and arrange with them to maintain what we need for authentication, whether that's something custom for us, or an openid implementation
<mdke> SteveA: it's drupal
<mdke> SteveA: ok, that sounds really promising, if I can help you make contact I will
<SteveA> thanks!
<SteveA> so, drupal is in PHP?
<mdke> yes
<SteveA> we have no php expertise on the launchpad team
<mdke> extraordinary
<mdke> :)
<mdke> even more reason to get upstream to do it
<SteveA> I know that matt nuzum has some php expertise
<SteveA> but he has lots of other stuff to do than write and maintain drupal add-ons
<SteveA> so yeah
<SteveA> it makes sense to talk with upstream
<SteveA> and I hope it makes sense for them too
<mdke> right
#launchpad 2007-01-13
<lifeless> doko: how different
<lifeless> doko: I thought it was an import of the external elementree, 
<lifeless> doko: and that comes as pure python, with an optional extension module. We need the extension module for speed.
<doko> lifeless: no, the extension module is included
<lifeless> doko: it sounds fine. best way to check is to run the benchmark tests ;)
<doko> lifeless: debootstrap & schroot are your friends ;-)
<lifeless> doko: erm, you asked the question ;)
<lifeless> doko: I do know that it runs on 2.5
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
* somerville32 hugs mpt.
<mpt> ooh, hugs
<mchua> Howdy. Is there an admin in the house? I need a quick bit of help.
<mchua> (Or does anyone know how I can find an admin? I didn't want to spam the launchpad-users list with one question.)
<Hobbsee> mchua: more successful if you ask your question
<mchua> Sorry about that, Hobbsee. I've got an old Launchpad account, but can't find the email I used to register it.
<Hobbsee> mchua: what was the LP account?
<mchua> The page for the account is https://launchpad.net/~mallory-chua, so it exists somewhere.
<Hobbsee> mchua: mallory.chua@gmail.com
<Hobbsee> is the most likely one
<mchua> Thanks, Hobbsee! I'll try that.
<spiv> Email addresses in launchpad are generally visible to logged in users (unless the user chose to hide them)
<spiv> So you could have registered a new account, and then once you could see the address, have merged them.
<Hobbsee> spiv: good point
<mchua> That might be faster; I deleted that gmail account (was recreating it).
<spiv> mchua: merging an account requires that you have access to the email address for the account you want to merge.
<spiv> (same restriction as for claiming it/recovering a password, basically0
<spiv> )
<mchua> Just discovered that on the "merge" page. Ah well. I'll try recreating the gmail account temporarily.
<spiv> Sorry if I wasn't clear!
<spiv> Otherwise, you really do need an admin :)
<mchua> Thanks for the help. I'm one of those bewildered newbies (created a launchpad account when I first installed Ubuntu, and now months later I want to start contributing and realize I've lost that email), so the advice is quite appreciated.
<mchua> Gah; gmail claims it has no account of that name, but won't let me create it.
<mchua> Sounds like I do need an admin.
<mchua> How can I find one?
<spiv> I'd create a seperate launchpad account (if you haven't already), and file a support request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addticket.
<spiv> There's often one on this channel, but not usually one weekends.
<mchua> Thanks, spiv. Will do.
<mchua> I appreciate you putting up with the n00b questions. :)
<spiv> Glad I could help :)
<mchua> night all. thanks for the help, spiv!
<mdke> spiv: did you receive my email? Any thoughts?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79072 in launchpad "Mail from answers are all the same" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79072
<ryanakca> can a team only get bugmail with a certain tag?
<mdke> ryanakca: don't think so
<ryanakca> mdke: kk, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79100 in launchpad "reporting bugs for upstream products" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79100
<LarstiQ> bug 61429
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61429 in malone "person buglistings (i.e. +subscribedbugs) should show all bugs explicitely and implicitely (i.e. via team, dupes, etc)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/61429
<tsmithe> hi all - i'd like to ask about deleting bazaar branches, and also deleting "product series" from launchpad
<LarstiQ> tsmithe: not possible, yet.
<tsmithe> hmm
<tsmithe> ok
<tsmithe> neither of the two?
<LarstiQ> tsmithe: Though if you have a really good reason, filing a support ticket mentioning that might help to get admins dirty with SQL.
<LarstiQ> tsmithe: In general, deleting anything is not possible.
<tsmithe> that's curious... why so?
<LarstiQ> tsmithe: you can rename and give different content
<tsmithe> https://launchpad.net/ubuntustudio <= we don't want it set up as it is
<LarstiQ> tsmithe: I suppose not to let any history get lost, but you'd better ask on of the launchpad devs
* LarstiQ is just another user
<tsmithe> hmm ok
<LarstiQ> tsmithe: how would you like it changed?
<tsmithe> we don't want the series shown
<LarstiQ> looking at the alsa series, you're using it quite differenlty from what series are intended for
<tsmithe> yes
<tsmithe> and we have decided to go standard
<LarstiQ> tsmithe: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+tickets, if you explain your situation fully there, I think you have a reasonable chance
<tsmithe> cool
<mdke> tsmithe: you can't have a product series deleted
<mdke> sadly
<tsmithe> i find that a bit silly (i don't particularly care about the technical database reasons as to why it's hard, unfortunately)
<tsmithe> i see there are other tickets requesting the same
<mdke> yes, and a bug
<tsmithe> indeed
<tsmithe> 2461, if i recall...
<tsmithe> no
<mdke> I don't really understand how you would not care about the technical reasons as to why it's hard
<mdke> those are the reasons preventing you from doing it, so you should care about them
<tsmithe> ok - in that sense
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79107 in Ubuntu "feisty-alternate-i386 for herd-2 cannot install kernel from net" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79109 in Ubuntu "feisty-alternate-i386 for herd-2 cannot install kernel from CDROM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79109
<mdke> if what you're saying is "Launchpad should be perfect", it isn't, and you don't *have* to use it
<LarstiQ> tsmithe: I don't think the reasons are technical at all
<mdke> LarstiQ: yeah, they are, it seems
<tsmithe> but not in the sense that i would be able to help with them (should i have the change, not saying i would)
* LarstiQ looks at the other tickets
<tsmithe> bug 2141
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2141 in launchpad "You can't remove series in products" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2141
<LarstiQ> mdke: I always thought it was more a philosophical problem
<mdke> LarstiQ: well, the bug is confirmed, so there isn't an objection to doing it - it's pretty clear that people should be able to delete their own product series
<LarstiQ> that's not clear to me at least
<mdke> when you object to fixing a bug, you generally mark it as closed
<LarstiQ> mdke: heh, not where I come from :)
<LarstiQ> you tag it wont-fix
<LarstiQ> anyway, it's clear to me that mistaken series should not be present, but that is different than allowing people to delete all of their series
* mdke shrugs
<mdke> Brad emailed me about my ticket and said that it wouldn't be possible until that bug was fixed
<mdke> I deduced that they were intending to fix it
<LarstiQ> quite possible
<tsmithe> thanks LarstiQ, mdke
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79115 in launchpad ""Your bug may have already been reported" is inconcise " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79118 in rosetta "Problems with "Need Review" and "Save & Continue"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79118
<baikonur> hi
<beuno> anyone around that can answer a question on launchpad?
<mdke> beuno: it's likely to depend on the question... most developers aren't around but if it's an easy question, you may be lucky
#launchpad 2007-01-14
<somerville32> Could someone please investigate OOPS-379B79?
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/379B79
<spiv> somerville32: it's failing to parse image file you gave it.  It seems to be an invalid xpm file?
<somerville32> hmm
<somerville32> Look rather valid to me :S
<spiv> somerville32: I suggest filing a bug, reference that OOPS and upload the xpm file you used as an attachment to the bug.
<somerville32> kk
<somerville32> thanks
<aMohammed> hi there
<mdke> launchpad admin around?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79238 in malone "autolinked bugs should expand bug #xxx to full link in email" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79238
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79283 in launchpad "Bug in ipw3945" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79283
<thumper> ddaa: ping
<ddaa> hello
<ddaa> thumper: hello
<thumper> ddaa: how was you walk?
<thumper> ddaa: I just thought that I'd point out that the next bzr-lp meeting isn't for two weeks due to LCA, and the bzr sprint in Sydney
<thumper> so you can sleep in :)
<ddaa> thanks for telling me
<thumper> np
<ddaa> That's the annoying thing with avoiding work during vacation, you might end up needlessly waking up early
<thumper> :)
<ddaa> thumper: anything new/cool/important/annoying/fun last week you'd like to tell me about?
<thumper> yeah
<thumper> the branch subscription spec has changed somewhat
<thumper> after a long chat with Steve
<thumper> apart from that, not much
<thumper> except it was deemed desirable that someone else also understands the whole importd stuff
<thumper> understands ->groks
<ddaa> gotcha
<thumper> so having you on vacation wont be a problem if something goes wrong
<ddaa> it's not good for me or for the company that I'm the only one to understand enough of this stuff to operate it
<thumper> new: I'm in my new house now
<thumper> annoying: boxes everywhere
<thumper> cool: new amp and speakers :)
<ddaa> big moves... you end up with so many boxes for stuff that you realise you do not actually need because 6 months later you still did not get around unpacking them :)
<thumper> perhaps it should be part of the induction process for jml that we get him to understand the import stuff too
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> maybe I'm overestimating it
<ddaa> but I think it's too large for an induction sprint
<thumper> ddaa: I don't mean just the sprint
<thumper> but in his first few months
<ddaa> So many loose ends and disparate parts, being able to potentially take it over require an apprenticeship
<ddaa> But I'd be glad to fly halfway across the planet in the next months to fill someone's head with vcs imports knowledge.
<ddaa> just not _this_ month
<ddaa> until Ewa leaves for NYC I very much want to stay at home
<ddaa> after this, it will just be a matter of finding a temporary home for the cats and there'll be no problem for me to travel quite a lot
<thumper> is Ewa leaving permanently?
<ddaa> just for 6 months
<thumper> ha
<thumper> jml: morning
<thumper> jml: you at LCA?
<jml> thumper: morning
<ddaa> I'll be visiting her in June
<thumper> ddaa: when does she leave?
<jml> thumper: almost :) I'm still at my accommodation. 
<ddaa> Jan 30th I think
<thumper> ddaa: another annoying thing is that my wireless won't connect to my hub for some obscure reason, and I have a cable to it right now
<thumper> hub is fine though as Rachel's windows laptop works, and so does the squeezebox
<ddaa> weird
<thumper> yeah
<ddaa> I've seen issues like this in networks that use MAC address filtering
<thumper> I don't use MAC filtering, just WPA2
<ddaa> is this an Airport network?
<thumper> no, Linksys
<ddaa> real weird, Linksys network are rather knows for being overly welcoming :)
<ddaa> (for some value of English grammar)
<ddaa> On this side, not much new to report
<ddaa> except I can tell for a fact that the Sahara is made largely of mostly round pebbles coming in a great variety of sizes and spatial distributions :)
<ddaa> mountain pebbles, table pebbles, plain pebbles...
<ddaa> dry lake pebbles, oued pebbles
<ddaa> thumper: what is jml going to work on?
<thumper> ddaa: more bzr-lp stuff
<ddaa> I guess so, but what in particular?
<thumper> yet to be determined
<thumper> we'll probably cover that more in Sydney
<ddaa> just another guy to share the load with you and me, and we'll see if you develop a specialization?
<jml> I guess so :)
<thumper> jml: I have plans for you :)
<jml> heh 
<jml> I look forward to hearing them.
<ddaa> jml: we have plans for you
<thumper> ddaa: it sounded more sinister with 'I' :-)
<ddaa> Hive minds do not speak with the singular first person :)
<jml> thumper: actually, no, the 'we' had vast and shadowy feel
<jml> I've got to run.
<jml> bye
<lifeless> ddaa: yes we do
<ddaa> lifeless: then I take it you speak for a collective of hive minds :)
<lifeless> ddaa: it was humour, because I should have said 'ddaa: I do' to dispute your point ;)
<ddaa> lifeless: Exactly. Since this answer appeared impossibly self-referential (therefore humoristic), the logical inference was that you were speaking for many hive minds.
<lifeless> ddaa: :)
<ddaa> My answer was humoristic too, because it took your joke to a logical conclusion :)
<ddaa> (or so says Mr. Data)
#launchpad 2008-01-07
<carlos> morning
<indu> hi all
<indu> I need help in loggerhead configurations
<kiko> hello indu
<kiko> loggerhead configurations?
<indu> can I get any help here regarding this
<indu> logggerhead, a bazaar web front end
<kiko> right
<kiko> indu, you might have more luck at #bzr 
<kiko> though mwhudson might know something about it too
<indu> but #bzr no, one is responding to my queries
<kiko> indu, maybe try later, it's kinda early still
<indu> even there I am asking mwhudson, but i think today he is not avalilable, as he was helping me the other day
<indu> kiko, any idea from ur side?
<kiko> I don't know anything about loggerhead
<kiko> indu, is there a mailing list about it?
<indu> i dont find any
<kiko> indu, well, I know that mwhudson is off on leave until feb 4th
<indu> kiko, oh no, i need this configs, very soon
<kiko> indu, you might want to contact robey, the former maintainer: https://edge.launchpad.net/~robey
<indu> kiko, can you suggest me someone else who knows about this
<kiko> that's the only person I know
<kiko> it's probably something you can figure out yourself, in particular if you look at the source
<kiko> anyway, that's the best I can advise.
<indu> ok kiko thankyou
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<indu> kiko, i have  posted my query here, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/loggerhead/+question/21630
<kiko> indu, okay, cool.
<mpt> hey kiko
<mpt> Would you be able to change the owner of Geda <https://launchpad.net/geda> as requested by Peter Clifton in launchpad-users@?
<mpt> ("Changing ownership of gEDA project", 2007-12-30)
<ubotu> New bug: #180972 in malone "Launchpad doesn't recognise Trac's 'accepted' status" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180972
<kiko> yes will do so now
<mpt> thanks
<Fujitsu> mpt: Hah, I was just about to ask the same thing, after talking to Peter yesterday.
<mtaylor> kiko: any good ideas on how to build something with sun java on ppa? 
<Fujitsu> Ewww.
<Fujitsu> I'm not sure if infinity worked his magic there as well.
<geser> Fujitsu: did you got an answer for the missing Contents file for hardy?
<kiko> mtaylor, well, is sun java in Ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> geser: I did not.
<mtaylor> kiko: it is - but it requires a click-through license
<mtaylor> kiko: which doesn't work in non-interactive :(
<Fujitsu> mtaylor: Try build-depending on it. If it doesn't work, someone should poke infinity.
<elmo> Fujitsu: hr did, it's the same chroots
<Fujitsu> elmo: Ah, thanks.
<kiko> mtaylor, so if you build-depend it fails?
<Fujitsu> s/hr/he/, I presume? Or has HR got more technical? :P
<mtaylor> kiko: yes. the sun-java-jdk aborts
<mtaylor> s/aborts/install aborts/
<kiko> mtaylor, hmmm, interesting problem. how does anything build against it, though?
<mtaylor> kiko: I'm not sure anything does
<Fujitsu> mtaylor: Is there any reason you can't build against icedtea?
<mtaylor> kiko: but you know - source packages aren't always source packages to java people -- they're weird
<mtaylor> Fujitsu: hrm. you know, I haven't tried icedtea yet
 * mtaylor goes to try that right now
<Fujitsu> icedtea is generally better, and it works in most cases that Sun Java does.
<elmo> mtaylor: where's a build log of when it fails?
<elmo> (but yes, icedtea would be better, if it works)
<mtaylor> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11162870/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.ndb-connectors_0.5.6.3.7.1-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Fujitsu> Hmmm...
<elmo> mtaylor: thanks, I'll ask infinity to look into why it failed, it shouldn't have
<mtaylor> elmo: cool. 
<mtaylor> in the meantime, I'll give icedtea a shot
<mtaylor> actually, that makes me thirsty
 * Fujitsu sees that key being set in the .bash_history of the Hardy i386 chroot, at least.
<Fujitsu> elmo: Maybe he only did it for Hardy?
<elmo> Fujitsu: ah, yeah, looks like it was only hardy.  since we have an example of others needing done, I guess we can do them now
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<elmo> what do PPAs support again?
<Fujitsu> i386/amd64/lpia.
<elmo> sorry, suite wise
<elmo> gutsy, hardy... ?
<Fujitsu> dapper -> hardy
 * Fujitsu points at /ubuntu/+ppas
<Fujitsu> I think it shows it there now, at least.
<mtaylor> lpia fails for me alot... but that's ok... I don't have any of those :)
<Fujitsu> It is a somewhat special arch, so I'm not surprised.
<mtaylor> it would be nice if there were a lp option somewhere to turn off archs for a ppa
<mtaylor> it doesn't _Really_ matter
<mtaylor> but I hate wasting the machine time
 * Fujitsu petitions for P-a-s for PPAs.
<elmo> err, PPAs do use P-a-s?
<Fujitsu> elmo: That was turned off a couple of months ago.
 * elmo rolls his eyes
 * Fujitsu finds the bug
<kiko> there was actually a bug filed requesting it, too :)
<elmo> kiko: that doesn't make it a good idea :-P
<Fujitsu> Bug #144257
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144257 in soyuz "ppa builds should not be affected by P-A-S" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144257 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
 * mtaylor is knocked over by flying acronyms
<elmo> I somehow, and handwavingly, think there ought to be a  better feedback loop for those kind of changes
<Fujitsu> elmo: Quite possibly, yes.
<kiko> elmo, well, we do mail out a list of changes every release 
<Fujitsu> kiko: That doesn't seem to cover all changes.
<kiko> it's just that it's hard to sift through it to find what you want
<kiko> Fujitsu, it does.
<mtaylor> alright - here we go build-depping on icedtea
<kiko> Fujitsu, it only doesn't cover all changes when the change is really invisible to the end-user -- which is rarely
<Fujitsu> Not those that never have bugs filed for them, and are fixes that remove `bugs' that turn out to be features requested by members of the distro team months earlier....
<kiko> Fujitsu, the release notes are not driven by bugs. they are driven by changes to the codebase.
<Fujitsu> If there were bugs on everything, people could scream before the release broke things.
<kiko> not really
<kiko> there will always be changes that have unexpected effects
<elmo> kiko: yeah, and in theory, I could subscribe to launchpad bugs to and follow things that way
<elmo> kiko: both are too high bandwidth for me
<kiko> elmo, you could filter only soyuz bugs, if that helps. but it's high-volume.
<Fujitsu> If I saw a bug labelled "Secruity uploads shouldn't announce to <release>-changes", I would have questioned the validity of it, for example.
<elmo> kiko: I guess what I'm really suggesting is that before a major behavioural changes to soyuz, in particular, should be discussed with major stakeholders (nb: not me) first
<Fujitsu> kiko: I like the new feeds for keeping up to date with bugs.
<kiko> elmo, we try to, but it's hard to decide what is a "major behavioural change"
<kiko> Fujitsu, wasn't that a side-effect of another bug-fix, not actually an intentional change?
<elmo> kiko: and btw, that bug was committed as !log :-P
<elmo> so it wasn't in the release notes
<kiko> elmo, really? now that's weird.
<Fujitsu> kiko: I don't know. The people involved ran off and discussed it elsewhere one I mentioned it to someone.
<Fujitsu> *once
<kiko> Fujitsu, and fixed it, too? :)
<Fujitsu> That they did.
<kiko> mpt, done.
<Fujitsu> Thanks kiko, Peter will be most pleased.
<mpt> thanks kiko
<Fujitsu> All but one member of their team seems to love LP.
<cprov> good morning, guys
<Fujitsu> Hey cprov.
<geser> Hi cprov
<cprov> hey, what's the alternative for PPA-Pas ? first, nobody was up to change P-a-s based on PPA inputs, thus it was turned off for PPAs. Now you seem to want it back ?
<Fujitsu> User-customisable P-a-s would be workable, I presume.
<Fujitsu> Is Soyuz's P-a-s support implemented sanely enough that that it could easily grab them from a DB, rather than the traditional file?
<cprov> Fujitsu: no, it is still file-based
<Fujitsu> Ah. That would make it a bit more difficult :(
<cprov> Fujitsu: you can always make you package 'i386 amd64' instead of 'any'
<Fujitsu> I'm not one who wants it, but that is an option, I guess.
<Fujitsu> Hmm... Won't that just cause sbuild to fail early?
<cprov> Fujitsu: yes, not-respecting PPA will cause more build failures, but OTOH it allow developers to work on the fix instead of being blocked by a P-a-s change
<Fujitsu> True.
<cprov> Fujitsu: per-PPA P-a-s sound too complicated for the PPA-approach 
<Fujitsu> I guess you probably do want to keep it simple.
<ubotu> New bug: #180983 in soyuz "PPA binary package size counter is wrong" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180983
<ubotu> New bug: #180984 in launchpad "PPA's Packages and Packages.gz ignore recommends and suggests packages control section" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180984
<Fujitsu> Dupe.
<kiko> yeah
<ubotu> New bug: #180990 in soyuz "Misleading warning on oversized PPAs" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180990
<ubotu> New bug: #180992 in launchpad "Launchpad prevents us to create RSYNC only archive mirrors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180992
<ubotu> New bug: #181009 in malone "Difficult to incorporate a comment into the bug description" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181009
<ubotu> New bug: #181013 in malone "References to other bugs are mysterious in mail notifications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181013
<gmb> Good use of the word "mysterious".
<soren> I did a vgabios upload yesterday (changes file: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11180130/vgabios_0.6a-3ubuntu1_source.changes). It shows "Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed: 180756" as expected, but the bug wasn't closed. Is this because the bug was reported against kvm? Should I have added changed the bug to be against vgabios first?
<uws> Hmm. It seems I can't delete a series for my project on lp.net. Can someone please delete this? https://launchpad.net/gnome-specimen/ignore-this
<uws> I made a mistake, it should've been a release in the development series
<uws> (which I've already added)
<kiko> uws, will do, hang on.
<uws> kiko: I should be able to do this myself right? I'm the maintainer
<uws> and the owner of the project in lp
<kiko> uws, I've done it. yeah, it's a bug, but easy to work around.
<effie_jayx> hello all
<effie_jayx> a quick rosetta question, Could one language be translated from another language that is not English?
<uws> kiko: how can I workaround it?
<kiko> uws, I've done it for you.
<uws> kiko: Thanks. But I don't trust myself... I might make this mistake again some time in the future ;)
<kiko> uws, just ask and we'll fix it -- it's our fault until we fix the bug
 * uws hands some more cookies to kiko
<uws> good code monkey, hmm... s/cookies/bananas/  ;-)
<kiko> heh
<effie_jayx> anyone know if I can translate from a language other than English to a third language?
 * effie_jayx tries the ubuntu-translators mailing list
<mahoney> Hey there guys, I would like some help from a Launchpad Administrator...
<kiko> so far so good
<mahoney> :-/
<mahoney> How do I recognize an Admin :-D ?
<soren> it's much easier for admins to recognize you. Just ask your question.
<mahoney> ahhhh, thx
<mahoney> I accidentally deleted my account on Ubuntu Wiki, and now I can't seem to log in to enything but Launchpad.  Trying to create a new account doesn't work, I've also tryied changing the name of the wiki on my launchpad account, that won't work as well.  How do I get an account on Ubuntu Wiki again?
<kiko> mahoney, what do you mean by "accidentally deleted your Ubuntu Wiki account"?
<mahoney> I was trying to change my username (and thus wiki address), from "MahoneyD82" to "mahoney".  I thought that by deleting the wiki, but not the launchpad account, I would be able to simply register a new one and link it to my launchpad account.
<mahoney> But I was wrong :-( .
<mpt> mahoney, I think the best way to deal with this is to ask for help at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mahoney> I wasn't sure where to ask for help.  I'll try there, thanks guys.
<mpt> mahoney, you are suffering from bug 6283
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 6283 in launchpad "Disabling the account thru Wiki causes more harm than good. That option should be nuked." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/6283 - Assigned to Andrew Bennetts (spiv)
<mahoney> I'll tattoo 6383 on my forehead...
<mahoney> 6283
<kiko> mahoney, did you select the "Disable this account forever" option in the wiki?
<kiko> if so, I wonder if mthaddon can fix that.
<mthaddon> not sure I can help with that one, but I can forward it to the sysadmins who can
<kiko> yeah.
<mahoney> yup, I selected that option.  I'll try registering a second email address with my launchpad account and logging in with that.
<ubotu> New bug: #181063 in malone "Two "You might talk to..."-sentences" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181063
<sivang> kiko: ping
<sivang> kiko: did you get my email ?
<sivang> howdy all
<kiko> sivang, yeah, I did
<kiko> sivang, am catching up with the 200+ over the holidays!
<kiko> how's it going?
<thumper> morning
<kiko> mdz!!
<sivang> matsubara: hey dude, what's up?
<matsubara> hey sivang! how're the portuguese lessons going?
<kiko-afk> kiko seu mané
<matsubara> heh
<sivang> kiko seu mane, me ensina pourtugese :)
<sivang> or something like that without all the spelling mistakes
<sivang> matsubara: flouresta amazonica :)
 * sivang does the accent for himself
<Kmos> sivang: portugues nao costuma ser fácil de aprender.
<Kmos> :)
<sivang> Kmos: what does that mean? :)
<Kmos> sivang: learn portuguese is not always easy to do
<Kmos> :)
<mtaylor> leaning portugese is impossible!
<Kmos> hehe
<sivang> that's true!
<sivang> kiko-afk: guess what I'm listening to now
<bdmurray> Any malone people around?
<thumper> bdmurray: some
<bdmurray> I went to this url https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/176435 and it says "Bug 176435 is not in Ubuntu"
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176435 in twill "python-twill missing a dependency" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176435
<bdmurray> which seemed odd to me
<bdmurray> maybe my url construction is wrong though
<thumper> bdmurray: the bug is in the sourcepackage twill of ubuntu
<thumper> bdmurray: so yes your url construction is a little wrong
<thumper> bdmurray: to use the generic bug reference, use what ubotu shows above
<bdmurray> thumper: okay I think I understand
<bdmurray> so https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/ would be used for bugs without a package then?
<thumper> bdmurray: yes, I think so
<Ubulette> how come i keep receiving every few days ftbfs emails for the same package (that's i've synced 1 month ago) on hppa ?
<bdmurray> okay, I suspected the person who sent it to me handcrafted the url then
<geser> Ubulette: does it build on hppa?
<Ubulette> no: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ruby-gnome2/0.16.0-10/+build/466217
<Ubulette> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Ubulette>   libcairo-ruby: Depends: libcairo-ruby1.8 but it is not installable
<geser> Ubulette: there was a massive give-back and some large give-backs due to broken chroots in the last two weeks
<Ubulette> got that exact same ftbfs about 5 times
<geser> if the reason for the ftbfs isn't fixed but the package gets retried, you get everytime a mail about it
<Ubulette> oh, ok
<geser> Ubulette: if you want that is stops, try to find out why libcairo-ruby1.8 is missing on hppa an how to fix it :)
<Ubulette> it's "need-building"
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcairo-ruby/1.5.0-1/+build/435640
<geser> lamont: ^^^ are the hppa buildds so much loaded that it didn't build a package queued 2 months ago?
<lamont> geser: everything was just given back
<geser> lamont: so the date listed at "Queued" doesn't contain any useful information?
<lamont> geser: lots of useful information, just none of it related to why hppa hasn't tried to build it yet...
<lamont> it's finished off the queue several times now
<lifeless> statik: around?
<statik> lifeless: I am, and lurking on #bzr, and just sent a pm to zeasier
<statik> :)
<lifeless> :>
<lifeless> get my mail a few days ago?
#launchpad 2008-01-08
<Wofl> hey, i was just wondering if it possible to have code that is not accessible to anyone else?
<Wofl> just for the tesm
<Wofl> s/tesm/team
<Fujitsu> Wofl: Not at this time, although I believe such a feature is planned.
<Wofl> so all code is open to the public?
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<Wofl> ok
<Wofl> i was just wondering, i went to the ubuntu project, and the code tab is greyed out
<Fujitsu> That's because Ubuntu is a distribution, and distributions don't have code branches in the Launchpad model.
<Wofl> ah
<Wofl> so could you make some code be classified as a distro?
<Fujitsu> What do you mean?
<Wofl> well, have some project seem like a distro, so you can grey out the code tab
<Fujitsu> Ah, no.
<Fujitsu> There's no way to disable Code for a project.
<Fujitsu> Hmm...
<Wofl> ah well, thanks anyway
<Fujitsu> Apparently the private-branches spec has been implemented, but I can't see how it can be used.
<Wofl> hm, ill look into it
<Fujitsu> Morning kiko.
<thumper> Wofl: are you asking just because of the disabled tab, or because you want it?
<Wofl> i would like it
<Wofl> so i dont have to use svn
<Wofl> without ssh
<thumper> Wofl: for a private project, or open source?
<Wofl> private, i would like to make it public after the summer though
<Wofl> its botball (botball.org)
<jamesh> Wofl: you can always not publish your code
<Wofl> so i want the teams code to be "secret"
<Wofl> well,  the team should colaborate
<Wofl> over launchpad
<thumper> Wofl: the launchpad policy is to be free for open source stuff (which has an implication that if you want it for private it might cost)
<Wofl> ah, i see
<thumper> Wofl: the person to ask about private stuff is statik
<Wofl> ok, thanks
<thumper> Wofl: who is on UTC-5 time
<Wofl> -6 here
<thumper> ok
<Wofl> statik: let me know when you are there
<thumper> Fujitsu: the feature does exist (private branches)
<Fujitsu> thumper: There's no public UI for it?
<thumper> Fujitsu: no public way to enable it no, it is an admin thing
<Fujitsu> That makes sense - thanks.
<Hobbsee> urgh.  team expiry which can't be renewed
<Hobbsee> mdz: tentative ping?
 * Hobbsee notes that bugging the TB every 2 months is going to get rather annoying.
<thumper> Launchpad reviewer's meeting in #launchpad-meeting now
<thumper> jamesh: ^^^
<carlos> morning
<Fujitsu> Hey carlos.
<ubotu> New bug: #181190 in launchpad "HTTP resume support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181190
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Fujitsu> Hey mpt.
<geser> good morning
<gryc> is there any way to duplicate a branch on launchpad? the upload times of making a new branch are a real killer
<Odd_Bloke> gryc: I don't believe there is, no.
<gryc> argh.
<kiko> gryc, we're working on making the new branch time really faster
<kiko> gryc, one question I have: are you using bzr+ssh or sftp?
<gryc> bzr+ssh
<kiko> gryc, how big is your branch?
<gryc> about 15mb, counting the .bzr folder
<Odd_Bloke> kiko: Is the speed-up going to be by using shared repositories for stuff, or is there some other speedup to be got?
<gryc> just the files are about 3mb
<kiko> Odd_Bloke, I'm talking about shared/stacked repos.
<Odd_Bloke> Cool, that's what I assumed.
<kiko> which basically reduces immensely what you need to push over the wire
<Odd_Bloke> Still doesn't help the first time push, but that's an issue for #bzr. :p
<kiko> not the first time the project is every pushed to
<kiko> but after that all project branches share at least some history right?
<Odd_Bloke> kiko: Sure, I was just talking about that first-time push.
 * Odd_Bloke notes that his hyphenation is varying wildly this morning.
<kiko> Odd_Bloke, yeah, the smart server needs to improve to reduce that to something closer to an rsync
<jamesh> Odd_Bloke: with a stacked repo, the idea is that your initial push would include a pointer to the branch you branched from and just the changes relative to it.
<jamesh> Odd_Bloke: Launchpad would then be able to fill in the history from there
<Odd_Bloke> Ah, so you could just submit a bundle with the 'submit branch' appropriately set and magic would happen.
<Odd_Bloke> (NB. I may not mean 'submit branch', but we all know what I do mean :p)
<jamesh> Odd_Bloke: the idea is to make your initial push proportional to the size of your changes -- not the history
<jamesh> even in cases where permissions would prevent you from using the history from another branch on bazaar.launchpad.net
<Odd_Bloke> Sounds nifty.
<Odd_Bloke> And less hacks than just symlinking all the repositories of all branches of a project to one SUPER-REPO. :p
<Odd_Bloke> I'd make a great sysadmin. ^_^
<ubotu> New bug: #181216 in malone "No tabs work on bug nomination page (nominations/n/+editstatus)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181216
<jel> Not being pushy or anything, but... could someone give me a rough idea of how long it usually takes for a first translation file to be reviewed?
<jel> (and hi, btw :)
<statik> Wofl: still there?
<ubotu> New bug: #181238 in launchpad "canonical_url is inconsistent regarding trailing '/'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181238
<ubotu> New bug: #181254 in rosetta "Auto-approval script scales badly with queue size" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181254
<ubotu> New bug: #181262 in launchpad "Searching for 802.11n in Ubuntu answers doesn't find anything" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181262
<PriceChild> Hey there. Me and LjL are just doing a little housekeeping on launchpad. We're part of the "ubuntu-irc-council" team, which owns "ubuntu-irc" and "ubuntu-irc-cloaks". To start with, we're confused what "notifications" refer to wrt the "contact address", and why two teams can't have the same contact address (e.g. a private mailing list for the council)
<LjL> When changing "Contact address" details, two options are given: E-mail notifications for this team should go to: "Each member individually", or "Another e-mail address". But don't notification when no "other e-mail address" is set only reach team *administrators*, rather than each member?
<ubotu> New bug: #181299 in malone "Can't search for presence/absence of more than one subscriber" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181299
<LaserJock> kiko: hi
<kiko> LaserJock!
<ubotu> New bug: #181307 in python-launchpad-bugs "text interface for [assigned|commented|subscribed|reported] bugs missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181307
<mtaylor> hey all... is launchpad having any problems? I'm having a pull that's just hanging in the middle of a read()
<mtaylor> bzr branch bzr+ssh://monty@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ndb-connectors/ndb-connectors/devel 
<ubotu> New bug: #181313 in launchpad "it should be easier to report a bug from your own profile page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181313
<ubotu> New bug: #181318 in launchpad "main "report a bug" page should provide a link to the package's bug page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181318
<ubotu> New bug: #181322 in launchpad "Feed icon makes "See all announcements..." look like a feed link" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181322
<ubotu> New bug: #181323 in soyuz "Add changelog or description to packages in PPA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181323
<thumper> mtaylor: how long is it hanging for?
<thumper> mtaylor: it may be attempting to acquire a lock
<thumper> mtaylor: have you done a Ctrl-C on it at all?
<mtaylor> thumper: it eventually timed out
<mtaylor> thumper: should I try break-lock? 
<kiko> thumper!
<thumper> mtaylor: there was a bzr bug that has been addressed in the latest release (I think)
<thumper> mtaylor: which had to do with break-lock and the smart server
<thumper> mtaylor: let me take a look
<ubotu> New bug: #181329 in malone "Choose which implicit subscribers should be explicitly subscribed when marking a bug private" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181329
<ubotu> New bug: #181328 in soyuz "no build records for previously-failed builds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181328
<ubotu> New bug: #181331 in launchpad-bazaar "Provide statistics on access to hosted branches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181331
<thumper> mtaylor: there doesn't appear to be a lock on the branch
<mtaylor> thumper: hm. how odd
<thumper> mtaylor: how's your internet connection?
<mtaylor> it's good. I have a 6M connection 
<mtaylor>  thumper let me try again
<mtaylor> thumper: well, it worked that time
<mtaylor> :(
<mtaylor> how odd
<thumper> good
<thumper> ... kind of
<mtaylor> yeah - except I'd love to know what the problem was
<thumper> me too
<ubotu> New bug: #181337 in launchpad-bazaar "Branch registration date isn't visible anywhere" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181337
<domas> hi! just wondering, how soon does stuff show on team ppa lists, after it has been dput'ed?
<domas> mtaylor: ping :)
<mtaylor> domas: hi
<domas> ha!
<domas> I just dput'ed few packages on ppa, and they don't show anywhere :) is it supposed to be that way?
<mtaylor> domas: it depends on the length of the build queues, but I've been seeing an average of about 20-30 minutes between dput and build
<mtaylor> domas: yeah - it takes just a bit for them to show
<domas> ah, so it shouldn't show up in 'all states' nor 'needs building'? :)
<mtaylor> domas: you should get an email back saying source package accepted or rejected
<domas> ah
<mtaylor> once it's in the build queue, it'll be there in all states and needs building
<domas> email, right
<mtaylor> but it take a bit to show up there
<domas> found some rejects
<domas> "Rejected:
<domas> Unable to find distroseries: wikimedia
<domas> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error."
<domas> heh
<domas> what 'distroseries' should I use for gutsy++ building?
<domas> I guess 'unstable' should do fine
<mtaylor> domas: nope
<mtaylor> domas: gutsy
<mtaylor> domas: do you have depends on things that aren't in gutsy? 
<domas> nope
<mtaylor> then just gutsy
<mtaylor> that tells PPA what distro to build against
<mtaylor> I think you can do hardy, too
<domas> mmm, how do I build against feisty+gutsy?
<domas> then just specify feisty?
<mtaylor> upload one source package for gutsy and one for feisty
<mtaylor> just make sure to mark one of them in the version number, since it's a flat namespace
<mtaylor> like memcached 1.2.1-1feisty or something
<domas> mhm
<mtaylor> domas: your packages will also have available for build-depends any other packages in your ppa
<domas> mhm
<mtaylor> so if you do need to build against something else, you can upload that, let it build, then upload the second...
<domas> I wonder what is the best way to tweak *.changes
<mtaylor> I always just tweak the changelog and then do another debuild -S
<domas> heh
<domas> thats cheating
<domas> ok, learned about debuild -S
<domas> was doing dpkg-source -b, dpkg-changes -S manually
<SteveA> domas: ar mes jau susitikim?
<SteveA> (does that even make sense... it's been a while since I tried lithuanian)
<domas> SteveA: yup!
<domas> SteveA: I guess I've met you once or twice :)
<SteveA> cool!
<SteveA> mtaylor: monty?
<mtaylor> SteveA: hey there
<SteveA> hey, how are you?
<mtaylor> doing well! how about you? 
<SteveA> great!
<SteveA> see you at pycon perhaps?
<mtaylor> I don't know if they're going to let me come this year... but I hope so!
<domas> mtaylor: stay and work!
<domas> mtaylor: pity one can't cheat and have multiple builds from single source package
<mtaylor> domas: I asked kiko about that at one point I believe
<mtaylor> I think he said they'd thought about
<mtaylor> it
<domas> cause that would make it rock
<mtaylor> kiko will fix it.. he fixes everything
<domas> we're now in gutsy-feisty transition
<domas> heh, maybe some day we will move more of development to launchpad :)
<mtaylor> I think you should
<domas> I tried to mix SVN/BZR 
<domas> didn't work that well
<mtaylor> I've been doing that alot, actually
<domas> well, I guess my order was wrong
<domas> there's no way to do 'svn import' that would skip .bzr stuff
<mtaylor> I branch the pkg-mysql svn repos from debian, commit locally and push to it all quite successfully
<mtaylor> I haven't tried to go that direction
<mtaylor> I use bzr to talk to svn
<mtaylor> so I never have to touch the svn command
<domas> damn. debuild -S didn't include orig.tar.gz in archive :)
<mtaylor> hehe
<mtaylor> try debuild -S -sa
<mtaylor> that forces it to include the orig
<domas> riiight, magic options
<mtaylor> well, it's an option passed on to dpkg-buildpackage
<domas> yup, seems to be better now
<mtaylor> domas: so, once you're happy with that - you should see bzr-builddeb
<mtaylor> it's teh r0xr!
<domas> hehe
<domas> I've spent quite some time today thinking how to untangle imagemagick package in ubuntu
<domas> I guess I'll just completely rebuild it
<domas> it is the kind of package where everything goes to .diff.gz
<domas> no dpatch
<mtaylor> oh yuck
<domas> and they've been backporting three years of patches
<mtaylor> I'm a big dpatch fan
<mtaylor> omg
<domas> in imagemagick.
<domas> so, no wonder ubuntu imagemagick is now 3 years old
<mtaylor> I'll say
<mtaylor> I'd say just start from scratch and do a new one with dpatch
<domas> well, thats the real thing
<mtaylor> and then try to get the deb guys to take it
<domas> with new imagemagick you don't need too much patching %)
<domas> most of patches are just dirty hacks to fix security bugs
<domas> backporting for ages
<domas> will try rolling our own packages and publishing those
<mtaylor> now if only I could _ever_ convince anyone to let me be a debian dev or an ubuntu motu
<domas> on which side, ab or projects?
<mtaylor> sometimes I think I'd have better luck being cast in a starring role in a major hollywood film than I do getting anywhere with the maintainer processes for debian or ubuntu
<domas> hah
<domas> ok, new problem:
<domas> Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution.
<domas> Signer is not permitted to upload to the component 'universe' of file 'memcached_1.2.4-2wikifeisty.dsc'
<domas> Not permitted to upload to the RELEASE pocket in a series in the 'SUPPORTED' state.
<mtaylor> oh. 
<mtaylor> I think you're dputting to the wrong place
<domas> the one in n00bguide :)
<domas> incoming = ~wikimediabuild/ubuntu/
<mtaylor> ok
<domas> should I create new project and upload into it?
<domas> that 'ubuntu' scared me too :)
<mtaylor> shouldn't need to
<mtaylor> no, that's in mine
<mtaylor> did you put that in like a [ppa] section? 
<domas> damn
<domas> you're right
<mtaylor> [ppa]
<mtaylor> fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net
<mtaylor> incoming = ~monty/ubuntu
<mtaylor> login = anonymous
<domas> I forgot to specify ppa :))
<mtaylor> and then dput ppa foo.
<mtaylor> :)
<domas> did I nearly hack ubuntu packages?
<mtaylor> yup
<domas> would be quite a typo if I had maintainer rights
<mtaylor> if you were an ubuntu motu :)
<domas> well, old package sucks anyway! :)
<domas> this one has 2G allocations by default
<mtaylor> rock!
<domas> yay, accepted
<ubotu> New bug: #181365 in malone "Link to CoreDump.gz is sent by e-mail when Apport bug is marked as duplicate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181365
<Ubulette> are ppa builders broken ?
<Ubulette> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11221220/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.xulrunner-1.9_1.9~b3~cvs20080108t1206%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
#launchpad 2008-01-09
<Fujitsu> Ubulette: If you can retry that manually, do so. It should work - looks like it just caught the archive at a very bad time.
<Ubulette> ok, just did
<Fujitsu> I'm sure that's meant to be updated atomically, but perhaps it's not perfectly atomic.
<Ubulette> seems to work now
<Fujitsu> Good.
<Fujitsu> Hmmm..
<Fujitsu> I just got an email about another failed build. Looks like Release.gpg was mismatched.
<jamesh> Fujitsu: well, POSIX doesn't really offer a way to do atomic updates of multiple files ...
<jamesh> so I guess there is always going to be a short period of time when the file and its checksum don't match
<Fujitsu> jamesh: Well, yes, but it's rather unlikely that something would try to grab things in that tiny slice of time. I guess it's likely to happen eventually with a lot of builds happening, though.
<jamesh> Fujitsu: it is also possible that rsync doesn't update the files in the optimum order, which would increase the window
<Fujitsu> jamesh: Is ftpmaster.internal not drescher? Some bugs seem to indicate that the dists/ update must be as atomic as possible, to stop builds failing like this, so I assumed it was using drescher directly.
<Fujitsu> In which case there shouldn't really be an rsync involved...
<jamesh> Fujitsu: I don't know enough about the exact setup (I am not cprov :)
<Fujitsu> Heh.
<jamesh> I do know that the archive generation does an rsync as the last step
<cprov> Fujitsu: it was transient, we are facing problems publishing the archive. It will be fixed in a bit
<Fujitsu> cprov: Ah, thanks. Will you retry any CHROOTWAITed builds after it's fixed?
<cprov> Fujitsu: possibly, talk to infinity about the details
<ubotu> New bug: #181401 in launchpad-bazaar "should be able to push to lp:project or lp:project/series to make a new branch" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181401
 * Fujitsu surprisedly watches lamont float on the LP lake.
<carlos> morning
<soren> Fujitsu: ?
<Fujitsu> soren: Well, he now carries the great LP duck emblem.
<kiko> Fujitsu, he manages some big engines that live under the surface
<Fujitsu> I realise.
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Fujitsu> Evening mpt.
<Fujitsu> Morning cprov. Good to see the arch-indep binaries back :)
<cprov> Fujitsu: good morning. Are they all back ?
<Fujitsu> cprov: Those that I have checked are, so I presume so.
<cprov> Fujitsu: good, -1 problem
<Fujitsu> cprov: Yep. Generally a good idea to have fewer problems.
<cprov> Fujitsu: well, they keep my job, not entirely bad <wink>
<Fujitsu> Heh.
<bigjools> cprov in creating bugs to keep his job shocker!
 * Fujitsu blames bigjools for it all instead.
<bigjools> I'll take 50% of the flak :)
<cprov> bigjools: "creating" ?  as if we don't have enough atm ? 360 ongoing tasks, assuming *we* can do 30 per milestone/month, that's one year of work
<cprov> bigjools: and yes, 30 bugs/milestone is me being very optimistic :)
<bigjools> cprov: you know how we love doing all this soyuz work, it keeps us feeling alive!
<cprov> and for a long time ...
<bigjools> cprov: only 30?  I thought you liked nearer 40 ;)
<tiagosab> Hi! Is it the right place to ask about ppa?
<Fujitsu> tiagosab: It is.
<tiagosab> I've built packages for gutsy, and I am trying now to build them to hardy; what am I supposed to upload? source-only without orig?
<Fujitsu> That's right.
<Fujitsu> You'll need to upload with a different version, of course.
<tiagosab> I can't have the same version in gutsy and in hardy?
<Fujitsu> You can't. The packages share the same directory.
<Fujitsu> Convention is to append ~gutsy1 to the Gutsy version, ~feisty1 to the Feisty one, etc.
<tiagosab> Ok, but one will supersede the other, no?
<Fujitsu> Not if one is in Hardy, and the other in Gutsy.
<Fujitsu> bigjools: That reminds me, your answer about that in the PPA FAQ draft is wrong.
<bigjools> Fujitsu: which question?
<Fujitsu> bigjools: `I get an error about versions'
 * bigjools looks
<Fujitsu> The second last answer is also misleading, and is likely to lead to people manually hacking .changes files, which is probably a bad idea.
<tiagosab> Thanks, Fujitsu. I'll do it like that. And this faq is public? I just searched for 'launchpad ppa faq' and saw no results...
<bigjools> the FAQ is NOT public yet
 * Fujitsu notes it is looking good, and when done will be most useful, and hopefully answer some of the more common questions here.
<bigjools> Fujitsu: can you suggest a change to the text that you think would be more helpful?  Drop me an email if you like.
<Fujitsu> bigjools: s/same name/same name and Ubuntu release/
<Fujitsu> Perhaps.
<bigjools> Fujitsu: good point
<Fujitsu> For the second last question, one should specify the distribution in the distribution field of debian/changelog, not manually fix the .changes.
<bigjools> Fujitsu: right, thanks.  Do you know a URL I can point at about the Debian package versioning rules?
<Fujitsu> bigjools: Sure, I'll find the relevant policy page.
<bigjools> Fujitsu: thanks a bunch
<tiagosab> bigjools: I don't remember where are the rules, but you can point to dpkg --compare-versions
<Fujitsu> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version is the bit of policy, but there must be a more readable one somewhere.
<bigjools> Fujitsu: thanks, that's a good start for now
<bigjools> tiagosab: thanks also, that's useful to put in
<bigjools> ok that's updated now
<bigjools> we'll try and fill in the blanks this week and publish it properly
<Fujitsu> bigjools: --compare-versions, not --compare-version, but otherwise that answer looks good.
<bigjools> crap, thanks
<Fujitsu> `Distribution' isn't a field in debian/changelog, so normally lowercase body text is probably appropriate. Otherwise that looks good too.
<Fujitsu> s/normally/normal/
<lamont> Fujitsu: if there was a way for me to turn off the duck from time to time, I would run around with no duck.
<Fujitsu> lamont: Heh, yes, I recall you stating some time ago you didn't want one.
<lamont> Fujitsu: the primary issue being that launchpad politely never tells you when you're being god.
<Fujitsu> Ah, yes.
<Fujitsu> I suppose the multiple hats feature would fix that.
<mpt> whoa, nostalgia
<mpt> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/1520880/2006-01-23-151558_985x604_scrot.png
<Fujitsu> mpt: That's *old*.
<Fujitsu> Good old blue interface :'(
<mpt> I take issue with the first word in that sentence
<Fujitsu> Heh.
<Fujitsu> How different is the new-new design going to be?
<mpt> You'll see. :-)
<Fujitsu> Allllso... Why inline navigation? Won't that make it even less inefficient to search for and click on the links?
<mpt> Precisely!
<mpt> It should reduce the searching time to less than a second
<Fujitsu> Er, s/inefficient/efficient/, sorry.
<Fujitsu> All the links are in one easily-scannable column now!
 * mpt rolls eyes
<Fujitsu> How is padding them with text going to make it better?
<Fujitsu> (It was originally `yet more inefficient', then I realised what I was doing was wrong, but apparently didn't end up fixing it all)
<mpt> Fujitsu, it's not "padding them with text". In many cases, it's putting them in the appropriate place relative to text that's already in the page.
<mpt> Like normal Web applications do.
<seb128> hey
<seb128> is there a product specific to launchpad issues on edge?
<seb128> the new entry to edit a watch number is not nice, having only the number was much better
<ubotu> New bug: #181500 in launchpad "email message ids from launchpad should contain one @ only" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181500
<jrydberg> any LP admins around?
<jrydberg> nm.
<ubotu> New bug: #181537 in malone "summary line should have preference over subject when reporting a	new bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181537
<ubotu> New bug: #181539 in launchpad "404 page should know whether we can fix the referring page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181539
<jel> hi guys.  How long should I expect a .pot review to take?
<jel> anyone?
<mpt> jel, you could ask at http://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta
<jel> mpt: OK, thanks :)
<welterde> is any vcs-import-admin here?
<bdmurray> BjornT_: ping
<luisbg> a bzr push to launchpad got cut midway because I lost the internet connection, now I'm trying to push again and it tells me it can't create because it already exists
<luisbg> how do I fix this?
<luisbg> bzr: ERROR: Can't rename ... already exists
<BjornT_> bdmurray: pong
<bdmurray> BjornT_: bug 157803 is marked for expiration and I'm not certain it should be as it is assigned to me
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157803 in linux-source-2.6.22 "i cant burn a dvd in gutsy" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157803 - Assigned to Brian Murray (brian-murray)
<bdmurray> I'm happy to report a bug I just wanted to make sure I understand the conditions correctly
<BjornT_> bdmurray: yes, please report a bug about it. that bug shouldn't be marked for expiration.
<bdmurray> BjornT_: okay, will do - thanks for looking at it
<ubotu> New bug: #181579 in malone "Branches on bug page should include branchable URL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181579
<ubotu> New bug: #181583 in malone "bug report incorrectly marked for expiry" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181583
<thumper> morning
<thumper> welterde: what's up?
<welterde> thumper: could you have a look at the cvs-import of i2p, please? :)
<liw> I reported #160996 and it got a response the same day, but I never got that, so it took me months to reply; my e-mail client makes an automatic archive copy of every incoming e-mail, and there's nothing in the archive about this... it's been two months, and e-mail gets lost all the time, but I thought I'd mention it in case someone wants to grep log files if they still exist
<Kmos> bug 160996
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 160996 in evince "evince has trouble handling filename with escaped shell characters" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160996 - Assigned to Ubuntu Desktop Bugs (desktop-bugs)
<ubotu> New bug: #181620 in launchpad "content type of atom feeds in incorrect" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181620
<ubotu> New bug: #181633 in launchpad "supermirror-pull.py should include date in log output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181633
#launchpad 2008-01-10
<khatsalano> exit
<carlos> morning
<LaserJock> carlos: do you have a minute to help me with the gutsy gcompris translations again?
<carlos> sure
<LaserJock> I still don't see a gcompris.mo in the latest language-pack-fr PPA build
<LaserJock> I'm fairly lost/confused
<carlos> let me check...
<LaserJock> in fact I can't find a gcompris .mo anywhere
<LaserJock> I'm installing fr support currently on my laptop just to see what all gets installed
<LaserJock> as I know that fr should be fully translated upstream
<carlos> LaserJock: we didn't rollout a new language pack since we fixed it
<carlos> that's the problem
<carlos> let me check with Martin Pitt
<LaserJock> carlos: but I checked pitti's PPA upload from the 8th
<ddaa> Hello
<carlos> LaserJock: no translation yet?
<carlos> hmm
<LaserJock> there isn't a .mo for gcompris in the .deb
<carlos> LaserJock: ok, that's a problem with our cache system, it should be easy to fix. Let me talk with Danilo and Jeroen about it and see whether we could provide an easy fix for next language pack update in February
<LaserJock> carlos: that would be great
<carlos> LaserJock: but please, don't take this as a promise, I'm not sure whether we will be able to fix it so fast
<carlos> although I will try to get it scheduled
<LaserJock> well, as long as it's going to be worked on
<carlos> that's for sure
<LaserJock> I'll just keep fr lang support installed and test after updates
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Fujitsu> Hey mpt.
<jaalto> Is there a metrics page in launchpad: number of registered users, projects etc. I'm conducting a study
<Fujitsu> jaalto: https://launchpad.net/people and https://launchpad.net/projects should have that information.
<ubotu> New bug: #181728 in linux-source-2.6.22 ""Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter" can't work on Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181728
<ubotu> New bug: #181736 in soyuz "PPA rebuilds copied sources even when binaries were copied too" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181736
<ubotu> New bug: #181707 in rosetta "KeyError for invalid plural-form index on import" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181707
<ubotu> New bug: #181725 in launchpad "Distribution "Domain" isn't useful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181725
<jaalto> Fujitsu: Thank you
<jaalto> Fujitsu: Could you tell (cite) when Launchpad was founded?
<Fujitsu> jaalto: Some time 2004, I believe, but there are many others who would know for sure.
<jaalto> Fujitsu: Thanks for the year, that narrows my search
<ubotu> New bug: #181740 in malone ""Remote bug watches" box is unnecessary" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181740
<ubotu> New bug: #181766 in launchpad "fix mailing list message headers and footers" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181766
<mrevell> Launchpad team meeting in #launchpad-meeting now. All are welcome!
<ubotu> New bug: #181770 in launchpad "Oops deleting a package link" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181770
<balor> How do I see the closed bugs that I've reported on launchpad?
<matsubara> balor: launchpad.net/people/+me/+reportedbugs, go to advanced search and choose fix released status
<balor> matsubara: thanks
<salgado> carlos, #launchpad-meeting
<carlos> salgado: indeed...
<carlos> thanks
<statik> mrevell: thanks for that tutorial, I'm going to try it out today
<mrevell> statik: Oh cool. Joey's filed a bug as his bug feed isn't validating, which was causing a problem when he tried to use his feed in Wordpress. However, mine validated when I tried it.
<mrevell> statik: I've also done it with straight MagpieRSS at http://launchpad.understated.co.uk
<statik> mrevell: ok. there are some fixes on edge in the feeds, try there first if you have any trouble
<mrevell> statik: Thanks
<\sh> moins...
<\sh> one question :) how hard it is to present the uploaded filename on the edit patch page of a bug report in malone?
<Rinchen> \sh, interesting question
<Rinchen> \sh, it probably should be easy. Can you do a bug search and if you don't find one, file a bug on that for us please.
<\sh> Rinchen: sure I will :)
<Rinchen> thanks
<\sh> Rinchen: I think bug #82897 is this what I mean (but more in detail)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 82897 in malone "Bug attachments should display file-size aswell as filename (dup-of: 62357)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82897
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 62357 in malone "Display more info in attachment links" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/62357 - Assigned to Abel Deuring (adeuring)
<Rinchen> \sh, so that bug is dup of one that's already been fixed. Is there more that you are after that was not in the bug report?
<Rinchen> (sorry was on the phone)
<Rinchen> \sh, or better yet, do you have an example page in LP that I could look at to help me visualize what you're after?
<\sh> Rinchen: sure...https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/174252
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174252 in libungif4 "transition to libgif" [Undecided,In progress] 
<\sh> Rinchen: when you scroll downto the bug attachements portlet...click on edit at one of the attachements...and this page which will show, there should be at least the uploaded filename of the attachement mentioned
<ubotu> New bug: #181834 in soyuz "lp-remove-package.py removed binaries from -updates when removing package from -proposed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181834
<Rinchen> \sh, interesting. For me the title is the attachment name. e.g.  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/174252/attachments/182805
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174252 in libungif4 "transition to libgif" [Undecided,In progress] 
<\sh> Rinchen: that's the description of the attachment not the uploaded patch file name...e.g.
<\sh> Rinchen: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/174252/attachments/188403
<Rinchen> I see what you mean now
<Rinchen> so it looks like bug 82897 was duped against 62357 but that bug didn't include the filename as mentioned in the duped bug.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 82897 in malone "Bug attachments should display file-size aswell as filename (dup-of: 62357)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82897
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 62357 in malone "Display more info in attachment links" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/62357 - Assigned to Abel Deuring (adeuring)
<Rinchen> matsubara, ^^  You prefer we open a new bug or reopen that one?
<matsubara> Rinchen: open a new one
<Rinchen> \sh,  would you mind filing a new bug for the filename? 
<Rinchen> I'm sorry we missed that with the duped bug
<\sh> Rinchen: will do...I'm on the phone too...give me a few minutes :)
<\sh> Rinchen: np :) I just thought this info would be good to read on this page
<Rinchen> \sh, indeed. please include that sample page link in the bug report too. that will give us a starting place
<Basher_> Get paid to click on website-link. i make 90$ a week doing nothing rofl, check out http://bux.to/?r=basher11
<\sh> Rinchen: bug #181859 :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181859 in malone "Showing uploaded attachement filename on "Edit Attachment" page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181859
<Rinchen> great thanks \sh 
<ubotu> New bug: #181859 in malone "Showing uploaded attachement filename on "Edit Attachment" page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181859
<frafu> Hello, I am trying to copy a launchpad branch to gnome svn. I have already created the repo on gnome svn; when I try bzr svn-push it tells me that the branches have diverged. 
<frafu> Can anybody please help? 
<thumper> frafu: you might want to ask jelmer
<thumper> frafu: or if he isn't around, try #bzr
<frafu> ok; should I ping him? 
<frafu> jelmer: ping
<jelmer> frafu, pong
<jelmer> frafu: the directory you push to in svn can't exist yet
<frafu> how can I remove it? 
<jelmer> svn rm <url>
<frafu> it should go into trunk
<frafu> can I remove trunk? 
<frafu> could you also give me the form of the url: http or svn+ssh? 
<frafu> jelmer:   svn rm svn+ssh://frfumanti@svn.gnome.org/svn/mousetweaks/trunk opens nano
<jelmer> Yeah, allows you to enter a commit message
<frafu> jelmer: I don't understand: why should I add a commit message if I am removing trunk? Is that message not stored in trunk? 
<frafu> jelmer: moreover: I tried bzr svn-push to a non existing dir: it worked, but the commit history was lost
<jelmer> frafu: where in gnome svn is this?
<frafu> svn.gnome.org/svn/mousetweaks/trunk 
<frafu> svn.gnome.org/svn/mousetweaks/first-lp-copy
<jelmer> frafu: And where is your bzr branch you're pushing?
<frafu> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mt-devel/mousetweaks/gnome
<frafu> a local copy on my hd
<frafu> I push it from within the copy on my harddisk
<jelmer> frafu: it looks fine, it has just only pushed the first revision
<jelmer> did it abort?
<frafu> are you talking from trunk or first-lp-copy on gnome svn? 
<jelmer> first-lp-copy on gnome svn
<jelmer> trunk in svn is empty
<frafu> I don't remember if first-lp-copy aborted
<frafu> I did it a few hours ago 
<frafu> how can I get the code of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mt-devel/mousetweaks/gnome into trunk in gnome? 
<jelmer> create a local copy of that branch
<jelmer> then run "bzr svn-push svn://svn.gnome.org/svn/mousetweaks/trunk" fomr that branch
<frafu> I get bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged. Use the merge command to reconcile them.
<frafu> I tried to merge without success. 
<frafu> I tried to first merge localy, but it did not work 
<jelmer> frafu: You need to remove trunk first
<jelmer> it's still there
<jelmer> like I mentioned earlier
<frafu> bzr merge -r 1..88 '/home/frafu/developing/mousetweaks-gnome' from the local gnome directory
<jelmer> if you merge it that way, you'll end up with one revision, indeed
<frafu> svn rm svn+ssh://frfumanti@svn.gnome.org/svn/mousetweaks/trunk gives 
<frafu> svn: 'pre-commit' hook failed with error output:
<frafu> A valid MAINTAINERS file is required. See http://live.gnome.org/MaintainersCorner#maintainers (2-1)
<frafu> Of course there is no maintainer file; it is empty 
<frafu> How would the correct merge command be? 
<frafu> Again for the remove command: what should I do? 
<jelmer> frafu: You can't use merge for this
<frafu> ok
<jelmer> frafu: you really need to use svn rm, push to a different branch, or recreate the repository
<frafu> thus svn-push is the solution: but how can I avoid the MAINTAINERS file problem when doing rm
<jelmer> frafu: that's a GNOME-specific pre-commit hook
<jelmer> frafu: I can't help you there
<frafu> I don't get svn rm to work 
<frafu> ok
<frafu> And there is no other way besides removing trunk? 
<jelmer> frafu: push to a different branch, or recreate the repository
<frafu> ah; I can simply recreate the repo? Will the current one be replaced by the new one? 
<frafu> But it will not help either because the trunk dir is automatically created during the creation of the repo
<jelmer> frafu: I'm not familiar with how that works on gnome.org, sorry
<frafu> What happens to the current mousetweaks repo in gnome if I create a new mousetweaks repo in gnome? 
<jelmer> You'll have to remove the old one first, otherwise it'll complain
<frafu> ok. Thanks for your help. I will continue tomorrow. Bye. 
#launchpad 2008-01-11
<ubotu> New bug: #181903 in zope3 "unicode results needed for atom feeds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181903
<Rinchen> Bug 14062 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 14062 in yelp "GNU documentation not available in yelp" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/14062 - Assigned to Sebastien Bacher (seb128)
<Rinchen> Bug 144062 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144062 in launchpad-bazaar "The list of 'Recent revisions' should include the 'author' when appropriate" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144062 - Assigned to Tim Penhey (thumper)
<Rinchen> bug 137910
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137910 in launchpad-bazaar "Eliminate user@ portion of ssh codehosting URLs" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/137910 - Assigned to Tim Penhey (thumper)
<poolie_> is staging down/broken?
<poolie_> hm, it is really slow
<Fujitsu> Perhaps it's being upgraded.
<jamesh> we know there are problems with staging, and are looking at fixing it
<Fujitsu> Thanks jamesh.
<jamesh> the staging db restores are taking excessive amounts of time
<Fujitsu> Restores? Copying of the production DB, and any schema changes?
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> the "copying production data" bit is done by restoring a dump
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<Fujitsu> I can imagine that might take a while, particularly with Rosetta bits.
<jamesh> well, the Rosetta bits are a lot smaller than they were a few months ago
<ubotu> New bug: #181938 in launchpad "single announcement page has no link back to other announcements" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181938
<ubotu> New bug: #181942 in launchpad-bazaar "bzr pull --remember fails with lp style url" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181942
<carlos> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #181969 in launchpad "person/+projects page lists inappropriate projects " [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181969
<ubotu> New bug: #181986 in launchpad "[Hardy-A3]OK button from installation dialogue invisible in VirtualBox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181986
<ubotu> New bug: #181994 in launchpad "Project status does not seem to be updating for Answers." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181994
<ubotu> New bug: #182011 in launchpad "Extend ILink to have .permitted attribute" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182011
<ubotu> New bug: #182014 in launchpad "launchpad's search interfaces are confusing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182014
<ubotu> New bug: #182015 in launchpad "We need an "actions" like menu for navigation between different views" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182015
<secor> Someone is using Launchpad to send spam. Is there a way to report this abuse?
<secor> Well, it looks like everyone's busy at work today. Yeah right ;-)
<salgado> secor, please file a question at https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<Beber80> hi !
<Beber80> I'm new to packaging and I just opened my PPA
<Beber80> I successfuly uploaded the files with dput but I can't see the package from the web interface
<Beber80> any idea about what could have gone wrong ?
<gnd_> Is PPA backlogging at the moment? I have waited an hour now for my PPA to appear, and it hasn't showed up yet.
<gnd_> running dput twice says my package has already been uploaded.
<Beber80> me too
<Beber80> do you also have the Not running dinstall message ?
<rulus> you normally get an e-mail telling it was accepted
<gnd_> Ahh, haven't checked that one. my webmail sucks.
<Beber80> right, I've got the email telling me there's an error
<Beber80> I'll try to figure it out
<gnd_> Doh! I was using -m=email@address.com so the = was put in front of the email
<gnd_> Nice service though. Thumbs up!
<gnd_> How do i set the "canged by" field in the changes file?
<gnd_> it seems to be set to my local user on this PC rather than the one in my GPG key.
<pochu> export DEBEMAIL
<pochu> export DEBFULLNAME="Emilio Pozuelo Monfort"
<pochu> export DEBEMAIL="pochu@ubuntu.com"
<gnd_> Thank you :D
<pochu> gnd_: dch uses that to set who changed the package
<pochu> You can put that on your ~/.bashrc
<gnd_> Ohh, so i need to run dch again :-/
<pochu> dch -e
<pochu> and man dch ;)
<gnd_> Wow - that's more like it
<gnd_> Umm. It now gets rejected that i don't have rights to upload to universe?! However it's a PPA i'm uploading. How do i specify where to upload?
<LarstiQ> gnd_: the first argument to dput is the host
<gnd_> Ahh, it must be set to ppa.launchpad.net?
<LarstiQ> gnd_: also see man dput.cf
<gnd_> Well, i have it in my ~/.dput,cf file
<gnd_> Ahhh, it was a typo.
<gnd_> Yawn
<gnd_> Wee my first PPA :)
<ubotu> New bug: #182066 in malone "people / team bug advanced bug search has no way to filter on project or distribution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182066
<Beber80> I've just uploaded a source package to my PPA and got a successful confirmation email
<Beber80> but now, the package is in "pending" state
<daniel_ki> it takes a while
<Beber80> ok, I'll wait ;)
<daniel_ki> should be done with in a few hours, I hope
<stdin> daniel_ki: you can use https://launchpad.net/~<your LP ID>/+archive/+builds to see the status of it, it'll take a while to show up, then it'll be pending building, then it'll build and eventually go into the archive
<daniel_ki> Beber80: what stdin said
<stdin> damn my tabby lazynes :p
<daniel_ki> hehe
<nxvl_work> i have just uploaded a file to my ppa
<nxvl_work> my first one
<nxvl_work> but it doesn't build
<nxvl_work> well, i haven't get an error
<stdin> look at the log to find out why
<nxvl_work> but i don¿t see it on the queue
<daniel_ki> you will get an error if it breaks
<daniel_ki> wait
<daniel_ki> it takes a while
<stdin> how long ago did you upload it? and yes you'll get an email if it fails
<nxvl_work> like
<nxvl_work> 5 minutos ago
<nxvl_work> minutes*
<nxvl_work> 11
<daniel_ki> wait at least an hour or so
<nxvl_work> oh ok
<nxvl_work> it takes that long?
<daniel_ki> from my experience it builds for i386 last
<daniel_ki> not always
<stdin> yeah, it'll be at least 30 mins to get into the build queue
<daniel_ki> amd64 is often done more quickly
<nxvl_work> oh ok
<nxvl_work> so i will wait
<nxvl_work> thanks
<nxvl_work> btw, thanks for changing the way the source files are named (the directory in which they are uploaded) i hated when i need to upload them one by one instead of dgeting them
<nxvl_work> :D
<PibbRelay> <Rinchen> :-)
<Rinchen> ah good, we're back :-)
<nxvl_work> if my package builds without problems i will get a mail also?
<daniel_ki> no, IIRC
<daniel_ki> but you'll see it on the page
<jdahlin> Hi, Is it possible to fetch the vcs imports via the bzr smart server protocol yet?
<nxvl_work> i'm getting an 404 error on the apt process at build of my PPA package
<nxvl_work> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11302257/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.terminator_0.7-0ubuntu1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<cprov-afk> nxvl_work: please, retry this build, it usually happens when the PPA indexes are modified while a package is building (probably because I've uploaded a new source or  another binary is being published)
<nxvl_work> i have tried it 3 times
<nxvl_work> i will continue retrying
<geser> cprov-afk: are chrootwait errors on the official buildds automatically retried or should I ask an build-admin for a retry?
<nxvl_work> cprov-afk: i'm still getting the srror
<nxvl_work> error*
<geser> nxvl_work: hmm, although terminator is listed as published in your PPA, http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvalcarcel/ubuntu gives a 404
<nxvl_work> i have uploaded it using nxvl user
<nxvl_work> and then changed it to nvalcarcel
<nxvl_work> maybe is that
<nxvl_work> try http://ppa.launchpad.net/nxvl/ubuntu
<geser> that works
<nxvl_work> mmm
<nxvl_work> ppa should take the changes made to the profile
<nxvl_work> what should i do? rename the package and upload again?
<geser> nxvl_work: bug #87326
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87326 in soyuz "Support PPA Renaming and Reassignment" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/87326
<cprov-afk> I knew it was just a matter of time ...
<nxvl_work> cprov-afk: it's building working once again?
<cprov-afk> nxvl_work: if you want to use the new username file a question in soyuz to rename your archive.
<nxvl_work> ?
<cprov-afk> nxvl_work: sorry, I didn't understand your last question ?
<nxvl_work> cprov-afk: you say "I knew it was just a matter of time ..." are you talking about the 404 i'm getting?
<cprov-afk> nxvl_work: no, i was talking about the bug
<nxvl_work> heh
<nxvl_work> ok ok
<cprov-afk> nxvl_work: it hasn't happened before 
<cprov-afk> nxvl_work: anyway, I have to leave now. Please file a question if you want us to rename your ppa repo
<nxvl_work> what is soyuz?
<nxvl_work> and where need i go to file a question on it
<geser> nxvl_work: https://edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/ and https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/
<nxvl_work> geser: thnx
<nxvl_work> mmm
<nxvl_work> still getting 404 on build
<geser> nxvl_work: wait till your PPA got renamed manually
<nxvl_work> heh
<nxvl_work> no, on build
<nxvl_work> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11302673/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.terminator_0.7-0ubuntu1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<geser> nxvl_work: yes, because it tries to use "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvalcarcel/ubuntu hardy main" which gives the 404 now
<nxvl_work> oh
<nxvl_work> mm
<nxvl_work> ok
<nxvl_work> it finish building, but i still don't see the deb on my ppa
<nxvl_work> does it take some time too?
<Beber80> when uploading my files with dput, I get a MD5 error
<Beber80> any idea of where it could come from ?
<``Cube> hello, are the CANONICAL PEOPLE back from holidays?
<geser> ``Cube: yes, but now in the weekend
<``Cube> oh ok
<``Cube> thanks geser
<``Cube> do you think they'll reply to my mail (as now there are more then 300 that have been sent after it) about the new icon, geser?
<geser> which mailing list?
<``Cube> uhm
<``Cube> bzr-gtk, geser
<``Cube> geser: 0,5 minutes, be right back
<``Cube> ok back
<geser> sorry, I don't know
<``Cube> ok
<``Cube> should I ask them personally?
<Beber80> I found out why I had the MD5 error while uploading to my PPA
<Beber80> it seems to be because I changed the .orig.tar.gz file
<Beber80> is there any way to remove the files that are already in my PPA ?
<Fujitsu> Beber80: You can file a question on the Launchpad project requesting that they be removed.
<Beber80> Fujitsu: I'm not sure I understand what you mean....
<Fujitsu> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Fujitsu> Ask a question there, requestitng that they be removed.
<Beber80> ok, thx
<ubotu> New bug: #182137 in launchpad "LP marks bug 'fix released' against wrong pocket" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182137
<mwolson> can a launchpad admin please bump the size limit for the ubuntu-elisp ppa to around 200MB?  we've got builds of several versions and backports of Emacs and need the space
<Fujitsu> mwolson: Isn't it 1GB by default?
<mwolson> oh, sure enough, i misread the size
<mwolson> so make that 1GB -> 2GB instead of 100MB -> 200MB
<mthaddon> mwolson, if you can ask that as a question on LP I can take care of it - https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<mwolson> mthaddon: thanks, will do
<mthaddon> np
<mwolson> the email i received said "contact a launchpad admin" -- perhaps that should be revised to mention that URL instead
<Fujitsu> I believe there's a bug about that.
<mwolson> since the launchpad interface has no obvious "ask an admin" button or link
<mthaddon> yeah, there is 
<Fujitsu> Bug #180990
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180990 in soyuz "Misleading warning on oversized PPAs" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180990 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<Fujitsu> So it will be fixed with 1.2.1.
<mwolson> excellent
<mwolson> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/21976
 * Fujitsu likes bug #180392.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180392 in soyuz "PPA authorized_size field limited to 2GB" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180392 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: LP going down 10:30UTC for approx 15 mins for maintenance - Next development meeting (all welcome): Thu 10 Jan 2008, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: LP going down 22:30UTC for approx 15 mins for maintenance - Next development meeting (all welcome): Thu 10 Jan 2008, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<mtaylor> hey all - just wanted to say kudos on the upload-a-file-signature thing
<owh> I'm all for scheduled maintenance, but only if it's scheduled. There is no reference in http://news.launchpad.net/maintenance, or on the feed here: http://news.launchpad.net/category/notifications/feed, so something in the scheduling is borked IMO.
<ScottK> And it's not 15 minutes either.
<elmo> ScottK: we ran into some technical problems; it's coming back online now
<owh> Hey, I can understand things going into the crapper, it happens :)
<ScottK> elmo: Thanks.
 * ScottK goes back to trying to edit the wiki.
 * owh hopes that Firefox kept the 60 minute wiki edit in memory.
<owh> elmo: May I suggest an .ics calendar somewhere that we can subscribe to?
<Rinchen> owh, we have a page for that but unfortunately we didn't update it for today.  http://news.launchpad.net/notifications
<owh> I noticed :)
<Rinchen> owh, there is also http://news.launchpad.net/maintenance
<owh> Rinchen: If you saw my first post you'll notice I commended on that page :)
<Rinchen> owh, I'll get an email started to see if we can't find a way to make that happen more consistently.
<owh> Luckily, Firefox saved my post in memory. I now have a second copy in a local editor :)
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Next development meeting (all welcome): Thu 10 Jan 2008, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<owh> Rinchen: That would be excellent. I see a world where I can subscribe to the calendars of the servers that I use and that my desktop warns me 15 minutes before an event that a server is expected to go down.
<Rinchen> We've been thinking about some sort of notification inside launchpad (not necessarily the wikis) for that.  We're also working on some changes to improve the robustness so we would see less overall end user impact.  After all, we're end users too :-)
<Fujitsu> Rinchen: Isn't there already a `Launchpad will be going down for maintenance in X.' warning?
<Rinchen> Fujitsu, we have some good folks who change the IRC topics but not something that reaches out, grabs you by the collar, and flashes a stobe light in your face :-)
<Rinchen> Ideally we don't want to take Launchpad offline, ever.
 * Fujitsu looks at read-only-launchpad
<Rinchen> Right.   Until we get to that point, we should have some visible advanced warning for users.
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<Fujitsu> It would also be ideal if you could take the various applications offline seperately (particularly with some Rosetta things), although due to the integration that's probably not feasible...
<Fujitsu> The entirety Launchpad probably shouldn't have to go down for several hours just because some Rosetta schema changes are required.
<Fujitsu> *entirety of
<Rinchen> It's a bit challenging to do that today because of how we optimized the hosting and the system itself.
<Rinchen> Since we use LP too, we know it's a problem.  
<Rinchen> :-D
<Fujitsu> Once you have the world domination you seek, shutting down the open source development world for more than a few minutes is likely inadvisable.
<ScottK> And of course people editing wiki.ubuntu.com lose the ability to save their work no matter what LP warning you generate.
<Fujitsu> Oh, that too. Having OpenID providers go down for several hours is also not a good idea.
<Fujitsu> Will the new SSO be able to operate more independently of production LP?
<Rinchen> Fujitsu, that's the goal.
<Fujitsu> Good.
<Fujitsu> So only LP will be directly affected by the huge amount of downtime, hopefully.
<Rinchen> ScottK, the SSO/OpenID stuff will make that MUCH MUCH better.  
<Rinchen> I really like the new code overview page on edge
<Fujitsu> Rinchen: It looks nice, but uses screen real estate very inefficiently.
<Fujitsu> The first column will have a mere one item in it for the majority of cases.
<spiv> thumper got some feedback about that page last night.
<Rinchen> spiv, and more from me yesterday too :-D
<Rinchen> but I still like it!
<spiv> The "Latest Branches" part may as well not be there, because it is far down the page that I didn't even know it was there until someone pointed it out to me!
<Fujitsu> And, erm... `Example: bzr branch lp:mplayer'
<Fujitsu> Example of what?
<Fujitsu> spiv: Yep.
<spiv> It's heading in the right direction, but it's not there yet :)
<Fujitsu> Latest Branches could well go under Official Branches.
<Fujitsu> It is much nicer than the old one.
<Fujitsu> `List currently active branches' looks like it should be an action, too... And how do I see inactive branches?
<ubotu> New bug: #182152 in launchpad-bazaar "Punctuation error Change Branch Details (+edit)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182152
#launchpad 2008-01-12
<``Cube> hello, im a tango artist. does any project need an icon?
<daniel_ki> uuuuuuuuhh
<daniel_ki> not right now, but I'll take your card :)
<jelmer> ``Cube: Hey again :-) bzr-svn still needs one
<``Cube> hehe ;
<``Cube> ;)
<``Cube> don't you like my current proposition?
<``Cube> canonical didn't respond yet
<daniel_ki> you'll soon have all the chicks you want, trust me
<daniel_ki> artists are in short supply
<jelmer> ``Cube: current proposition?
 * daniel_ki just hopes Cube is not female; after that remark
<``Cube> been sent to the bzr-gtk mailing list
<jelmer> that was the generic bzr-gtk one I think?
<jelmer> bzr-svn is a subproject of Bazaar, not part of bzr-gtk
<``Cube> oh ok, jelmer
<jml> ``Cube: well, you know that LP needs a new logo
<``Cube> launchpad?
<jml> yeah
<jml> there's a contest and everything
<``Cube> that awesome logo gotta be replaced?
<``Cube> may I get a link?
<jml> you are talking about the rocket?
<jml> sure
<``Cube> yea
<jml> http://www.understated.co.uk/2008/launchpad-logo-competition/
<``Cube> thanks!
<kitblake> the edge machine is not connecting, is there a maintenance window?
<Rinchen> kitblake, howdy
<Rinchen> kitblake, we normally do a refresh nightly.  
<Rinchen> however honestly I don't know. It's been down now for a few hours.  I've sent off some inquires and also am going to create an entry on it's maintenance window so that everyone knows. 
<Rinchen> I should have the times and such available next week.  I'll probably have Matt Revell post it in the normal places.
<kitblake> Rinchen: thanks for the info, I won't "wait a few minutes" :)
<Rinchen> Good plan :-)
<Rinchen> It's painful for me too because I was doing edits on edge
<Rinchen> I'm not normally up this late so I don't know if it's normal. Either way, we should publish the window
<kitblake> yes, I tried using another browser to view non-edge, but then I logged in, back to wait a few minutes
<kitblake> had to delete the cookie
<Rinchen> hmm that's interesting. You should just be able to push the 'disable redirect' button on the homepage and be happy for 2 hours
<kitblake> oh!
<kitblake> I'll try that next time
<Rinchen> kitblake, well, turns out it's a real problem! Edge did it's QA job and found something.
<Rinchen> Edge is back up
<ubotu> New bug: #182223 in rosetta "KDE importer trying to None.split()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182223
<ubotu> New bug: #182235 in rosetta "POHeader substitutes "now" for missing PO-Revision-Date" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182235
<test_sab> morning all
<tiagosab> Hi!
<tiagosab> Is there a way to use sun-java to build a package?
<tiagosab> In ppa, I mean.
<Fujitsu> tiagosab: Not at this time, I don't believe.
<Fujitsu> You couldn't a few days ago, although somebody was looking at fixing that.
<geser> Fujitsu: shouldn't it work in the hardy chroots? elmo preseeded the sun license debconf question
<Fujitsu> geser: Not in PPA.
<Fujitsu> Oh, true, in Hardy, you're right.
<geser> they use a different chroot tarball?
<Fujitsu> Just not previous DistroSeries... but most people will be doing it for Gutsy or so.
<tiagosab> In Hardy I am building with icedtea, it's ok.
<tiagosab> Is there a bug about that?
<Fujitsu> The appropriate people have been notified.
<tiagosab> Fujitsu: Thanks. I was just looking for a place where to look at to know if it has changed.
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Fujitsu> Hi mpt.
<Rashomon> mpt: Ahoy
<Rashomon> (damned be it I have a slow response time today ;) )
<Fujitsu> bigjools: Hi. Are you able to look at what happened to the checkstyle binary in hardy? It was promoted to universe about 2 hours before cprov mentioned that bug #178102 was fixed, and it now seems to have two superseded universe BinaryPackagePublishings.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178102 in soyuz "(Pro|De)motion loses arch: all binaries" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178102 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<Fujitsu> (so has vanished)
<ubotu> New bug: #182281 in malone "No tabs work on bug attachment page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182281
<ubotu> New bug: #182282 in malone "Patch checkbox caption is silly on bug attachment page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182282
<ubotu> New bug: #182286 in malone ""Content Type:" on bug attachment page is editable even when it has no effect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182286
<ubotu> New bug: #182289 in malone ""Delete attachment" is incorrect capitalization" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182289
<mpt> (I just encountered the bug attachment page for the first time -- can you tell?:-)
<Fujitsu> mpt: Heh. Good to see you waving your magic usability wand over less-used bits :)
<ubotu> New bug: #182296 in launchpad "Offline ("Please try again") page contents are tipped to the left" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182296
<sivang> has anyone seen kiko ?
<Hobbsee> he got eaten
 * Fujitsu hasn't seen him on IRC in a while.
<sivang> Hobbsee !
<Hobbsee> heya sivang!
<sivang> Hobbsee: how you been, what are you doing on the launchpad channel ?
<Hobbsee> sivang: been at work, slowly going mad, and i tend to do support on here, or at least poke people in the right direction.
<sivang> Hobbsee: nice, where do you work now?
<Hobbsee> sivang: where i was before.  it's more maddening than before though
<sivang> Hobbsee: in that supermarket ?
 * Hobbsee really dislikes unwritten rules that change at least once a week, often by different people, where one gets yelled at when one follows the old proceedures, or otherwise guesses what the heck they're supposed to be.
<Hobbsee> sivang: yeah
<sivang> crap
<sivang> I read you now
 * sivang hugs Hobbsee 
 * Hobbsee hugs sivang
 * Hobbsee did not have her psychic cereal this morning.
<Hobbsee> sivang: you?
<sivang> Hobbsee: I'm mostly fine, getting back to myself slowly
<Hobbsee> not been bombed to pieces, then.  good!
<sivang> almost :)
<sivang> I was close
<sivang> hehe
<sivang> the recent crisis was at least not war oriented :)
<sivang> but that's something for a private chat
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<ubotu> New bug: #182315 in launchpad-bazaar ""Set team policy" is incorrect capitalization" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182315
<ubotu> New bug: #182324 in malone "Exirable bug list contains private bugs" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182324
 * Hobbsee sighs
<Hobbsee> ...yay?
<LucidFox> Could someone rerun the inkblot build in Hardy?
<LucidFox> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/inkblot/0.99.9-0ubuntu1
<lamont> dear launchpad.  as a buildd-admin, I want the ability to take a package that is 'Failed to Build', and move it to 'DepWait' with a dep-wait package name.  kthxbye
<geser> lamont: what's the "fix" for "Failed to upload"? A retry of the build?
<lamont> geser: that was my thought... OTOH, infinity is the right one to ask that question of
<lamont> and I need to run off to find my family before they shoot me, back later
<geser> ok, have fun
<ScottK> lamont: They have to find you to shoot you, so finding is just a matter of waiting.
<lamont> ScottK: it's more of a 'find my family before them shooting me becomes a definite act'
<mpt> lamont, #launchpad functions poorly as a bug tracker.
<pochu> lamont: did you see bug 160439?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 160439 in launchpad-buildd "Some builds fail when they should depwait" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160439 - Assigned to Adam Conrad (adconrad)
<lamont> pochu: yeah.  even so, there are some build failures that only become depwaits after about 10 minutes of rooting through the cause of the failure.  Parsing the build log won't tell you the right answer
<lamont> and at least some of what 160439 is probably pointing at aren't parsable either
<lamont> (depends foo but foo will not be installed --> figure out what package build needs to happen to make it installable)
<lamont> and really gone
 * lamont really needs mutlihat to show up, too.
<lamont> on the bright side, I basically remember what I used to be able to do, and just stay away from all the new buttons... :-)
<Ullner> Hi. When can one expect a project's translation .pot file be reviewed? I submitted the .pot file for the dcplusplus project over a week ago and it hasn't been reviewed.
<Ullner> (I couldn't find any info on the mailing list, FAQ or Question tracker.)
<LucidFox> Ullner> Some of my .po's are waiting since October :(
<Ullner> LucidFox: Have you sent a mail or something? It seems weird that it'd take that amount of time to review.
<Ullner> (The current file isn't even large; 108 lines, of which there are ~20 translations.)
<carlesoriol> It's comething wrong with launchpad?
<carlesoriol> I'm trying to push for 30 minutes withous success
<ubotu> New bug: #182378 in malone "Adding project/distribution without bug watch shouldn't ask for confirmation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182378
<Laibsch> I see their is an svn and cvs import tool for "launchpad code".  Would it be possible to have one for monotone as well?
<Laibsch> How is one supposed to search through the bugs in launchpad?
<Laibsch> Especially when it is not clear in what project the bug might have been registered?
<mpt> Laibsch, we don't seem to have a bug reported asking for monotone support yet. Perhaps you'd like to report it? <https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+filebug>
<mpt> Laibsch, if you want to search through *all* the bugs reported in Launchpad, you can do that from <https://bugs.launchpad.net/>.
<Laibsch> mpt: OK, I will
<Laibsch> Thanks
<Laibsch> mpt: RFE done
<mpt> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #182396 in launchpad-bazaar "integration with monotone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182396
<ubotu> New bug: #182397 in soyuz "endless registration loop to try and get CDs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182397
<Laibsch> mpt: Do you know of a way to search for my bugs (I reported or commented) that have the word partition anywhere, regardless of status (open, closed)
<Laibsch> mpt: launchpad search still sucks
<Laibsch> I finally found the bug I was trying to locate
<Laibsch> bug 139230
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139230 in sysvinit "/var is mounted too late during the init sequence" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139230 - Assigned to Scott James Remnant (keybuk)
<Laibsch> Clearly has both words var and partition all over the place but took me forever and the help of google to locate
<afflux> Laibsch: it took me 3 seconds using launchpad search
<afflux> didn't even need to use the advanced form
<afflux> okay, for closed bugs you need the advanced
<Laibsch> afflux: OK, maybe I am dumb or not affluent enough with launchpad or both
<Laibsch> what did you use for searching?
<Laibsch> my first complaint about launchpad search is for example accessability
<afflux> Laibsch: just go to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~r0lf/, click advanced search, check all statuses, enter "partition" in the search form, click "search"
<Laibsch> Oftentimes when I thought I was using bug search I was really in project search mode
<afflux> oh, that should be https://bugs.launchpad.net/~r0lf/
<Laibsch> afflux: I will try in a minute
<Laibsch> Let's assume now you did not know, I had commented on that bug
<Laibsch> Or assume in fact I never did
<Laibsch> How do you find the bug with the words var and partition
<Laibsch> ?
<Laibsch> Without google
<afflux> then you'd go to bugs.launchpad.net, enter "var partition" (without quotes of course), click search, click advanced search if you want to see all states
<afflux> note that var doesn't seem to match /var.
<Laibsch> well, neither of these two result sets includes 139230 when I look!
<afflux> oh, it should
<Laibsch> Agreed
<afflux> err, it should match, i mean
<Laibsch> but it does not
<Laibsch> not when I look
<Laibsch> afflux: Did you actually try when making your 2 second claim?
<afflux> which second?
<Laibsch> oh, it was a 3 second claim
<Laibsch> (22:35:33) afflux: Laibsch: it took me 3 seconds using launchpad search
<afflux> ah, that one
<Laibsch> so, you actually tried?
<Laibsch> when making that claim
<afflux> i think so, but I may have mixed up with your other bug in sysvinit
<afflux> yes, I have.
<Laibsch> OK
<afflux> I'm not a launchpad expert, but it could be that the search only searches in the initial report, not the comments.
<Laibsch> afflux: http://tinyurl.com/ywjqnu is the result I get
<Laibsch> OK, I guess I convinced you, then.
<afflux> Laibsch: as I said, i mixed the bug you actually searched up with the wishlist one in sysvinit for the swapfiles
<Laibsch> IOW, the bug 139230, although it should be returned, is nowhere to be found
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139230 in sysvinit "/var is mounted too late during the init sequence" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139230 - Assigned to Scott James Remnant (keybuk)
<Laibsch> google turns it up quickly
<Laibsch> -> launchpad search sucks
<Laibsch> since it cannot even do something so trivial and essential
<Laibsch> don't mean to step on anyone's toes
<Laibsch> but it *severely* limits launchpad's functionality despite the wealth of data it has
<ubotu> New bug: #182407 in malone "launchpad search functionality sucks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182407
<SteveA> Laibsch: we'll be improving the search a lot over the coming few months
<SteveA> Laibsch: I know it's a problem sometimes
<Laibsch> SteveA: That would be great
<Laibsch> Alas, I believe I was told the same thing about a year ago
<SteveA> we like to give you lots of notice :-)
<SteveA> actually, this time, we have people allocated to work on it, who have agreed to a deadline etc.
<SteveA> so, I'm very confident about this
<Laibsch> well, would be nice indeed
<Laibsch> thanks for letting me know
<SteveA> well, thanks for talking about it here, where we can see what you're finding useful and what you're finding frustrating
<Ubulette> hm, i've pushed a package to my ppa 4+ hours ago, it's still not visible in the queue (I didn't get a reject either)
<Fujitsu> Ubulette: Did you get any kind of email from Launchpad about it?
<Ubulette> no
<Fujitsu> Ubulette: Are you sure it was signed by a key that Launchpad knows about?
<Ubulette> yes
<Fujitsu> It didn't have anything silly in the control file, such as an obfuscated email address in either the Maintainer or Changed-By fields?
<Ubulette> no
<Fujitsu> You'll have to poke somebody with access to the processing logs, then :(
<Ubulette> looking at ppa builders logs, nothing has been built in the last 24h
<Ubulette> oh, everything just started :)
#launchpad 2008-01-13
<Ubulette> ? apparently not.
<jel> Hi guys :)    If I'm uploading a .po translation, how do I mark the language it's a translation for?
<Rashomon> Launchpad seems a nice place to start helping out with various things in the Open Source community, but how does one really get your hands dirty?
<Fujitsu> Rashomon: What do you mean?
<Rashomon> Fujitsu: well, see it as this. I'm in my 3rd year at uni. I really like programming and I want to help, particularily in Ruby oriented projects. I like the way launchpad is centered around bazaar and wel here I am
<Rashomon> Where would one start? (See it as my first steps into the Open Source community if you wil)
<Fujitsu> Well, you'll have to find a project that you're interested in, and work out how you can help that project. I'm not sure if you can easily search by programming language, though there is a field for it.
<Fujitsu> How you help really depends on the project.
<Rashomon> Fujitsu: Where is that search field?
<Fujitsu> I'm not sure there is a search field, but there is a field when one is setting up a project.
<jel> Rashomon: basically download the code for a project you think you can help with, make sure no one's going to do the same thing, and then start coding.  As soon as you're reasonably sure you can finish, let the developers know you're working on it.  Or, if you don't mind risk of embarrassment, contact them beforehand.  That way you'll be able to get tips etc.  When you're done, you can generate a diff from bzr, and send it to the main developers for 
<jel> inclusion.
<jel> Jeez.  We've all been working without stdin up to now? ;)
<jel> so does anyone know how you set the language of a po file you're uploading?
<Fujitsu> jel: Is it not specified in the .po file, or the directory structure of the tarball you upload? Translations is the one part of Launchpad that I haven't used thoroughly, sorry.
<jel> Fujitsu: not in the po file as far as I can tell.  It's in the filenames of the po files you get if you download everything (project_fr_FR, for instance), but that's a fairly unusual layout... from what I can it's usually more like fr_FR/LC_LANG/project.po.
<Fujitsu> jel: Is there any documentation on the import page?
<jel> Fujitsu: nope.  I'm looking through the rosetta questions (ask stuff) now.
<jel> Oh well.  That was only an example file translated using google anyway.  Rosetta has already given me proper translations :)
<RAOF> Are there any known PPA issues?  I've tried to upload a new nouveau package yesterday & today and both have been silently eaten (I haven't got either a reject or acnowledge from LP)
<Fujitsu> RAOF: Ubulette had a similar experience.
<Fujitsu> I presume it's broken, and somebody will look at it eventually.
<RAOF> Fujitsu: Thanks.
<RAOF> Given weekend, I'll wait a couple of days before complaining again :)
 * Fujitsu wonders if somebody forgot to turn something on after the downtime yesterday.
 * lamont really wishes that bugs.launchpad.net/NNNNNN would go to bug NNNNNN
<caravena> Hello!
<caravena> in link https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deluge-torrent/+bug/182340 *not* link to duplicate bug. Problem of launchpad?
<caravena> Obutu "Error: This bug is private"
<somerville32> caravena, pardon?
<caravena> somerville32: perdon? Not problem : -) report *private*
<somerville32> caravena, So there is no problem?
<caravena> Not problem : -) Thanks.
<caravena> somerville32: 	There is no problem, thanks.
<somerville32> caravena, wonderful
<ubotu> New bug: #182464 in launchpad "Have to login "twice" to be recognized by Launchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182464
<dukebody> Hello! It would be possible to support hg repos in launchpad in a future?
<dukebody> I think the answer is no :S
<Hobbsee> ubotu: weekend
<ubotu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<dukebody> ;)
<thefoxx> hello
<thefoxx> is the PPA service broken? it does not accept any packages from me - but I don't get a reject mail or something like that. simply nothing. upload works but the package is nowhere
<Hobbsee> what's your gpg key ID?
<Hobbsee> and waht's your LP username, and what were you trying to upload?
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> Is something wrong with PPA's today?
 * Hobbsee looks for some psychic cereal
<Hobbsee> [23:39] <thefoxx> is the PPA service broken? it does not accept any packages from me - but I don't get a reject mail or something like that. simply nothing. upload works but the package is nowhere
<RainCT> exactly the same hear
<Hobbsee> that's the only info that anyone's brought in.
<Hobbsee> he didn't respond to the requests for more info
<RainCT> (and jpatrick can confirms it too)
<RainCT> well.. there isn't really much more information
<Hobbsee> does it show up on your LP PPA page?
<RainCT> No
<Hobbsee> was it signed?
<Hobbsee> do you usually get mail for rejected packages from launchpad?
<RainCT> and it's some hours ago since I uploaded it now.. :/
 * Hobbsee assumes that something has fallen over somewhere, rather than user error then.
<RainCT> yes it was signed
<RainCT> and I do usually (always until now) get emails when something is wrong
<Hobbsee> fair enough.  likely it's fallen over somewhere then
 * Hobbsee suggests waiting until cprov and bigjools and co wake up
<RainCT> do you think it will take the uploaded files when it works again or will a re-upload be required?
<Hobbsee> depends where it failed, i expect
<Hobbsee> but i would assume it'd need to reupload
<Hobbsee> if it's not registering uploads
<RainCT> well.. thanks :)
 * Hobbsee does nto work on launchpad, sorry
<Hobbsee> 8gb archive size for a ppa.  neat!
 * RainCT wonders what Hobbsee is speaking about :P
 * Hobbsee just saw the size for one of the ppa's
<Hobbsee> it's only 8 gb.  
<geser> Hobbsee:  many packages or or big packages?
<Hobbsee> geser: both
 * Hobbsee hasnt' got a whinging email either :)
 * Hobbsee is hte owner of said team
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA appears to be not accepting uploads | Next development meeting (all welcome): Thu 10 Jan 2008, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<pochu> Does Malone's email interface subscribe you to bug reports whenver you comment on one? Or you have to enter a ' subscribe pochu' command?
<Hobbsee> pochu: i think all bugs autosubscribe
 * Hobbsee has gotten requestsync mail like that before
<pochu> Hobbsee: hmm, that's when you submit it. But on commenting?
<Hobbsee> pochu: commenting doesn't automatically subscribe you to the bug, although iirc you get a mail about your comment being successful
<pochu> Ok, thank you
<_MMA_> Must one be the registrar to change the branding on a project?
<RainCT> _MMA_: yes
<RainCT> but you can transfer ownership to a team
<_MMA_> We have a team set as the driver. I suspect that different?
<_MMA_> *thats
<RainCT> let me check
<RainCT> yep, that's different
<_MMA_> Ok.
<RainCT> the maintainer can change the branding
<RainCT> launchpad.net/<project>/+reassign
<_MMA_> RainCT: But it can be reassigned to a team and not just a individual correct?
<RainCT> right
<_MMA_> Awesome. Thanx.
<RainCT> yw :)
<thumper> morning
<rjek> Hello.  I'm trying to tell Launchpad about the CVS repository of a project.
<rjek> And I get this: http://www.rjek.com/d/20080113/launchpad-unoptional.png
<soren> Then fill it in?
<rjek> a) I don't know what I should put in there, and b) it says it's optional.
<rjek> Where it clearly isn't if it demands something to be put in there.
<soren> Er... Yes, that's a good point.
<soren> Put "MAIN"
<soren> Hmm... Well, it is *sort* of optional. :)
<soren> It says the CVS repository field is optional as well, but it hardly is, is it? :)
<rjek> OK, it's accepted that, but I imagine it's not actually sanity checked the data yet until somebody comes along to do it :)
<soren> It's optional in the sense that you could not fill it in (becuase you might be using svn for instance) and that would be valid.
<soren> But I completely agree that this is a bug. It's very unclear.
<thumper> rjek: the validation for the form would complain if it is really missing something
<soren> thumper: ...and that's what it's doing.
<rjek> thumper: What I mean is that it does it actually check the module etc I give it are valid?
<thumper> but you are right, it should be more obvious
<thumper> rjek: a person will before it is authorised for import
<rjek> But yes - having a form with every entry box having "optional" written next to it is confusing when you must enter content into some of them
<rjek> thumper: Yes, that's my point.
<rjek> thumper: At the moment, I have no idea if the information I have entered is correct, given we guessed at "MAIN"
<soren> rjek: That wasn't a guess :)
<soren> rjek: I checked it :)
<soren> rjek: Your project only have one tag that is valid in that context, and that's "MAIN".
<soren> It's easy to see here: http://wxlua.cvs.sourceforge.net/wxlua/wxLua/
<thumper> soren: where?
<soren> thumper: In that "Sticky Tag" drop-down thingie.
<rjek> soren: Right, OK.
<soren> thumper: Near the top.
<thumper> soren: ah, I see 
<thumper> soren: thanks
<soren> thumper: :)
<thumper> rjek: what's hateful about it?
<thumper> rjek: I really do care
<thumper> rjek: as I am a launchpad dev
<rjek> It's a hugely complex thing.
<rjek> thumper: I'm married to an ex-launchpad dev. :)
<thumper> rjek: really?
 * rjek nods.
<thumper> rjek: must have been someone before my time
<soren> thumper: Oh? 
<thumper> rjek: so what exactly is hateful?
<soren> thumper: I though you joined quite a while ago? Surely more than a year or so?
<thumper> soren: which bit?
<thumper> soren: it was
<rjek> Basically my experience of BTSes is: faff about creating an account -> try in vain to search the damned thing for a similar bug -> file a new bug -> then one of a) the bug gets entirely ignored indefinetly, b) marked as not-a-bug/invalid.  So normally I don't bother unless it's a security flaw or similar.
<soren> thumper: Then I believe you worked with him. :)
<rjek> Launchpad's a BTS, and then loads more simiarlly infuriating stuff besides.
<thumper> I don't understand BTS
<rjek> Bug Tracking System.
<thumper> ah
<soren> thumper: I think your failure to identify the launchpad developer in question stems from a wrong assumption about the sexes of the two parts of a marriage. :)
<rjek> Bugzilla of course is infinately more deserving of my hatred.
 * thumper is confused
<Spads> http://trac.xiph.org/ticket/245 <-- bugzilla makes baby jesus cry
<thumper> rjek: Launchpad is so much more than a BTS
<rjek> thumper: Exactly my point: it's something I hate dealing with, and then more!
<thumper> rjek: I work with the bzr integration bits, so if I can make your pain less, let me know
<rjek> thumper: It's been a good two years since I've really visited Launchpad, so it's entirely possible things have got a lot better.
<thumper> rjek: I sure hope it has
<rjek> But in general I avoid enormous web apps, and especially BTSes, because they're always so bloody painful.
<rjek> The URL Spads pasted pretty much describes my feelings on the matter.  (Third paragraph.)
<rjek> I can't remember what I had to go through to get my launchpad account, but I suspect it was painful given my account name is launchpad-stop-whinging@rjek.com :)
<rjek> It doesn't help that I'm a user-interface and simplicity bigot with a habit of being a bug magnet. :)
<thumper> rjek: yeah
<rjek> thumper: Now I've migrated to bzr, I'll try registering some of my projects with Launchpad, and I'll let you know how I get on.
<thumper> rjek: excellent, thanks
<rjek> thumper: OK, first problem: How do I register a bzr branch with Launchpad so I can use it as the trunk for a project?
<thumper> rjek: any branch can be used as a trunk
<thumper> rjek: you associate a branch with the product series to mark it "official"
 * thumper is working on this workflow right now in fact
<rjek> Well, it doesn't accept me just giving it a URL to the branch on that page I pasted a screenshot to earlier.
<rjek> So where do I give it that URL?
<thumper> which url?
<rjek> To where my trunk is.
<rjek> Also: does Launchpad's translation stuff still assume gettext?
<thumper> rjek: what's your launchpad username?
<rjek> rjek
<rjek> or launchpad-stop-whinging@rjek.com
<rjek> I'm not sure what the difference is between the two.
<thumper> rjek: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~launchpad-stop-whinging/ shows you have no branches
<rjek> I'm sure that's the case.  How do I add one?
<thumper> the action on that page "Register a branch"
<rjek> Ah right, I have to register a branch as a user before I can register it as a project?
<rjek> That's entirely unclear given the process of logging in, creating a project, and trying to assoiciate source code control with it.
<rjek> why is bazaar treated differently from CVS or Subversion in this instance?
<thumper> no, you create the project first
<rjek> Amazingly, the branch URL is marked as optional on the "register a branch page", which is surprising.
<thumper> branch URL is for mirrored or remote branches
<rjek> So, you create a project, then go to your user page, register a branch, and then tie it to a project from there?
<thumper> for a hosted branch you don't need a branch URL
<thumper> rjek: yes
<rjek> It'd really help if the optional labels would appear or vanish depending on other options.
<rjek> thumper: Right - that workflow seems insane to me. :)
<thumper> rjek: yes, that would be good
<thumper> rjek: when you register the branch, it gets tied to the project
<rjek> in my mind, I'm adding a branch to a project, not me, so it doesn't seem obvious that I've got to register the branch from the page about me, rather than the page about the project.
<thumper> you can also register a branch for a project
<thumper> the thing is in the DVCS world a branch belongs to both a person, and a project
<rjek> On https://launchpad.net/gniggle/trunk/+source for example, there's no short-cut to registering a new branch.
<thumper> rjek: that is on my todo list
<rjek> thumper: Right, I've registered a branch.  How do I assoicate my branch to be the trunk of the project?
<rjek> ie: https://code.launchpad.net/~launchpad-stop-whinging/gniggle/gniggle
<thumper> rjek: go to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/gniggle/trunk/+source
<thumper> (or remove the edge. if you like)
<thumper> and specify ~launchpad-stop-whinging/gniggle/gniggle for the bazaar branch
<rjek> thumper: Right, I didn't think that was the right page given another link to that page (on the "trunk" link) that only appears when there is no source linked to it suggests that form's only for importing SVN and CVS.
<thumper> rjek: again, this whole workflow is on my todo list
 * rjek nods.
<thumper> rjek: in a short time, it should be more clear
<rjek> \o/
<rjek> What is the "Code" tab on the project meant to have under it if it were not greyed out?
<rjek> I assume Launchpad still only supports gettext, given it says there's nothing to translate in my project.
<thumper> rjek: I don't know much about translations
<thumper> sorry
<thumper> rjek: which code tab?  the one for the trunk series?
<mtaylor> is there a web services type API for launchpad yet? 
<thumper> mtaylor: RSN
<mtaylor> hehe
<mtaylor> good
<mtaylor> I'd like to make a mylyn plugin for launchpad 
<rjek> One assumes this is not supposed to happen: http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~launchpad-stop-whinging/gniggle/gniggle/annotate/svn-v3-list-QlpoOTFBWSZTWbogJocAAJdZgAAQAAKQAD%2B///AwAKwGSj0g8hNA0DQoABoAAAqUmqeTDJI9CMT0kSFrHev0prT3BlFCRcSGvyZneDu4aGIjNERPJGGGcjFWtKXd3qeCfr2q8t3D0uxVWt5VWkaKucssOhMSdSXaM5Gxqd5ttSlKfzdu0cE1YmklmXFJTmayLyeGq5M3QnX/Uq9uzBVqTiR9E3cnLdlalzs%2BC7kinChIXRATQ4A%3D%3A76dde655-96e2-0310-b303-f6364736dc44%3Arjek%252Fpublic%252Fgni
<rjek> thumper: Yes, the one under trunk.
<thumper> jrek: we know that the code tab is not accessible form the series page, I think it's a bug
<thumper> jrek: re codebrowse, yes that shouldn't happen
<rjek> See what I mean about me attracting bugs? :)
<thumper> rjek: :)
 * rjek gets angry at the dreadfulness of Inkscape, and ponders going to bother yet another IRC channel with his gripes.
#launchpad 2009-01-05
<Hobbsee> mwhudson: can your vague recollection remember when that was cherrypicked?
<mwhudson> no
<Hobbsee> recent or ages ago, or no idea?  ;)
<Hobbsee> (wasn't asking for a particular month)
<gmb> Hobbsee: Just reproduced it meself. Whether it's with launchpad-integration or malone I can't tell.
<gmb> Hobbsee: I'll add a malone task for it and look into it properly in the morning.
<gmb> Thanks for letting us know :)
<Hobbsee> gmb: OK, cool.  I guess it is nighttime for you
<Hobbsee> you're welcome :)
<mwhudson> ah, i was thinking of https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-launchpad-bugs/+bug/309307
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 309307 in python-launchpad-bugs "apport fails to file bugreports" [High,Fix committed]
<mwhudson> which is a bit similar, a bit different
<gmb> Hobbsee: Just gone midnight... nice way to start the new working year :)
<Hobbsee> haha
 * mwhudson needs to get lunch before his stomach eats itself from the inside, biab
<Hobbsee> gmb: ah.  if you wait, and refresh the page, it works.
<gmb> Hobbsee: Ah, patience was never my virtue...
<Hobbsee> gmb: neither, but I read the comments on the bug mwhudson pointed out, and the last comment said "wait, refresh, and it'll work".  Sure enough, it did ;)
<gmb> Heh.
 * Hobbsee assumes that means LP isn't generating the reports so quickly anymore, or similar
<gmb> Hobbsee: IIRC (and I may not) lp-integration uploads something to the librarian. The last part of the URL is some kind of librarian file ID hash for the debug data.
<Hobbsee> that sounds reasonable.
<Hobbsee> (based on what it says about it gathering data to send to LP)
<gmb> The way it behaves looks as though etiher a) the upload didn't complete before the lp-integration sent the browser to the +filebug page or b) the librarian is being shonky about new file ids.
<james_w> gmb: launchpad is now for some reason requiring the title to be specified
<james_w> add "?field.title=foo" to the url apport sends you to and it works
<james_w> the only time apport doesn't set that is with the things like "Report a problem", not with the crash reports and the like
<james_w> ah, sorry, caught up
<james_w> it was probably just refreshing then
 * gmb stops trying to type a coherent "wait and refresh" answer
<gmb> james_w: Doest lp-integration wait for the upload to complete before sending you to +filebug?
<gmb> Oh, English no work anymore.
<Hobbsee> hehe
 * Hobbsee hands gmb a beer.
<Hobbsee> try that
 * gmb drinks
<gmb> Hobbsee: Much better, thank you.
<james_w> gmb: I believe so, the "blob id" at the end of url is apparently returned by lp in a response header from uploading the blob
<Hobbsee> gmb: :)
<gmb> *headdesk*
 * Hobbsee removes the desk, too
<gmb> So the upload completes and then Launchpad sort of sticks its fingers in its ears and says "lalala, I can't hear you" for a bit.
<gmb> Molto bene.
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<Hobbsee> it's virus scanning?  :P
<james_w> 'X-Launchpad-Blob-Token'
<gmb> Hobbsee, james_w: Right, thanks. I'll update the bug report. Damn proprietary software.
<james_w> heh
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<jamesh> why would Launchpad do any virus scanning?  It isn't as if it tries to run attachments
<gmb> Still, only seven-and-a-bit-moths to go.
<gmb> Moths?
<Hobbsee> jamesh: I was joking ;)
<Hobbsee> mmmm....moths
<Hobbsee> are they crunchy?
<gmb> Hobbsee: Soft, with a chewy centre.
<gmb> Taste of liquorice.
<Hobbsee> hrm...
<Hobbsee> ew.  can't stand liqourice.
<gmb> Oh, I can't spell "month" but I can spell "liquorice"
<Hobbsee> pity, as they started to sound appearing
<Hobbsee> haha
<gmb> It's catching.
<Hobbsee> oh noes, oh noes!
<gmb> Right, bug report updated. I'm off to bed before more of my brain fails.
<gmb> I'll look into this first thing tomorrow.
<Hobbsee> enjoy :)
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: ping pong
<jml> so, if a trac instance is running the Launchpad plugin, how do I get a Launchpad bug for an arbitrary trac bug?
<jamesh> jml: are you talking about the case where there is a Launchpad bug linked up?
<jml> jamesh: well, I don't know if there's a Launchpad bug linked up.
<jamesh> jml: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/<tracker-name>/<remote-bug-id> might help
<jamesh> if there is a matching LP bug, you'll get redirected
<jamesh> (this is independent of any plugins on the remote system
<jamesh> I added that URL for the Ubuntu Bugzilla migration 3 years back
<jml> and if there isn't, I guess I'll get a 404
<jml> (cos that's what I got)
<jamesh> yeah.  And if there are multiple bugs, it gives you a list
<jamesh> you can probably get a better answer if you ask at a different time
 * jml nods
<jml> gmb sleeps too much :P
<faled> hi
<faled> I have heard that multi-PPA is coming, is that true?
<bigjools> faled: it's being implemented in stages and will start making an appearance soon
<bigjools> it won't be fully operational for 2-3 releases of LP
<faled> bigjools: the policy will be that each ppa have 1gb or the total will be 1gb or the policy is still not defined?
<faled> I see
<bigjools> faled: currently we'll do the same quota over all the user's PPAs
<bigjools> but it can be increased on a case-by-case basis
<faled> bigjools: the Team-PPA have the same 1gb limit?
<bigjools> yes
<faled> bigjools: thankyou for your answers
<jcastro> barry: when you get a chance can you "reset" the mailing list request for ~ubuntu-pk? I declined them when I shouldn't have.
<barry> jcastro: done.  we really should make you a mailing list expert so you can do this too
<barry> jcastro: wait, you /are/ a mailing list expert, so i think you can do it
<jcastro> oh, I just don't know how
<jcastro> is there an admin page or something?
<CarlFK> is there a way to change my lp username?  (other than creating a new account)
<andrea-bs> CarlFK: sure: go to https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+edit
<CarlFK> cool
<CarlFK> will my PPA url change too?
<andrea-bs> yes, it will, but I don't know if it will happen immediately
<bigjools> if you have a ppa, changing your name would be bad
<al-maisan> andrea-bs: in other words, yes.
<CarlFK> bigjools: I havn't told anyone about my ppa yet
<bigjools> CarlFK: does it have anything in it?
<CarlFK> 1 thing
<CarlFK> I can delete/recreate it easy enough
<bigjools> delete it first before you rename
<bigjools> but you'll need to upload a newer version
<bigjools> then you're good to go
<CarlFK> where do I report bugs? like the dups in " You may have used your identifier on the following       sites:  http://www.ustream.tv/, http://www.ustream.tv/, https://sourceforge.net, https://sourceforge.net.
<bigjools> CarlFK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<CarlFK> bigjools: I deleted from ppa, but dput errors: Already uploaded to ppa.launchpad.net
<bigjools> CarlFK: increment the version
<bigjools> you can force it paste dput with -f, but Launchpad will reject it
<bigjools> s/paste/past/
<mpt> leonardr, has there been any discussion of how to handle performance-related bug reports?
<mpt> leonardr, I'm looking particularly at bug 106452 and bug 305630, both of which are general "please make Launchpad faster kthx"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 106452 in malone "Launchpad Bugs is slow to use/painful on slow internet connection" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106452
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305630 in launchpad "Please improve performance of launchpad.net" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305630
<mpt> flacoste, ^^^^
<mpt> Normally I'm all in favor of reporting bugs about problems rather than solutions, but "Launchpad is too slow" is a problem that needs lots of unrelated fixes
<mpt> Should there be a "performance" tag instead?
<CarlFK> bigjools: debuild says gpg: skipped "Carl Karsten <carl@dell29.personnelware.com>": secret key not available
<leonardr> mpt: a performance tag is a good first step, just gather together all the parts people complain the most about
<bigjools> CarlFK: in the build log, or locally?
<CarlFK> local
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/105619/
<bigjools> CarlFK: so your signing key is not available
<CarlFK> it was a few days ago :)
<mpt> leonardr, ok
<al-maisan> CarlFK: this seems to be unrelated to building/uploading .. your secret gnupg is not there .. do you have a backup
<al-maisan> ?
<al-maisan> if so, please restore $HOME/.gnupg from backup and try again.
<CarlFK> al-maisan: looks there to me: http://dpaste.com/105637/
<maxb> CarlFK: Do gpg --list-secret-keys
<al-maisan> CarlFK: what maxb said ^^
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/105639/  (key listed)
<al-maisan> Carl Karsten <carl@dell29.personnelware.com>
<al-maisan> vs,
<al-maisan> Carl Karsten (pythonista) <carl@personnelware.com>
<al-maisan> CarlFK: ^^
<CarlFK> al-maisan: where did I specify my keyid?  80E61AF4  (i remember doing it, but can't see where now
<al-maisan> which email address is used in the debian/changelog file?
<al-maisan> in the top-most stanza?
<cprov> CarlFK: `debuild -S -sa -k0x80E61AF4`, maybe ?
<maxb> CarlFK: Is @dell29... a real email address? Looks like an autogenerated hostname
<maxb> You should probably fix that email address in debian/changelog and/or debian/control
<CarlFK> dell29 is my local box, so no
<CarlFK> this fixed it: debuild -S -sa -k0x80E61AF4
<al-maisan> that's good news :)
<al-maisan> thanks cprov !
<cprov> CarlFK: set your ~/.devscripts with DEBSIGN_KEYID="80E61AF4", it will be the default.
<nemo> sooo, you know, an easy way to support CSS but not JS is to simply add the hide class (or hardcoded display: none style, whatever) to those expand/collapse in JS :-/
<nemo> this comment tossed out there after hitting https://launchpad.net/~pktoss/+archive and discovering I had to disable CSS to see the packages.
<nemo> oh, and it'd be really really really nice if launchpad exposed an ID for comments so that I can link to a comment in the context of the bug using the hash.
<nemo> even nicer if it included a link for that, but there isn't even an ID if I view source
<mpt> leonardr, done
<homy> Hi! Is more than one day in the "Needs Review" status for uploaded Translation files normal?
<mrevell> homy: It can be, yes. New files require manual review and at this time of year there may be a small backlog. danilos can you confirm?
<beuno> mrevell, AFAIK danilos is on leave until next week
<mrevell> thanks beuno
<homy> ok, so I guess I'll just wait some more. Thanks.
<beuno> homy, we'll try and get the proper people aware of it, but it may take a little bit while everyone catches up   :)
<jcastro> barry: when you get a chance if you could point me on how to do the list admin stuff
<soc> hi
<soc> i want to upload my source package to my ppa, to try it, how can i do that?
<milos_> i have register a project by mistake on launchpad. How can I delete it? I don't need it.
<beuno> milos_, which project?
<milos_> beuno, https://launchpad.net/mmilos
<beuno> herb, mthaddon, can one of you nuke it  ^
<Goundy> Guys I initialised a branch on launchpad ... etc. Now when I do commits and then: bzr push sometimes it just work
<mthaddon> beuno: sure
<Goundy> but sometimes It returns error: no specified location
<beuno> mthaddon, thanks
<milos_> beuno, mthaddon thanks!
<Goundy> and I've to do: bzr push lp:~project/branch
<Goundy> how come ?
<beuno> Goundy, sometimes?  the first time you have to specify the location, from then on, for that branch, it will remember
<mthaddon> milos_: can you ask a question on LP asking for it to be deleted and let me know the URL of the question so I can verify you're the owner of the project?
<milos_> mthaddon, ok
<Goundy> beuno well sometimes it works and sometimes it ask me for location that's weird :/
<beuno> Goundy, it is. It shouldn't. This is the same branch all the time?
<Goundy> beuno yup :/
<beuno> Goundy, I can't think of anything that would do that
<beuno> are you using different users?
<Goundy> hmm
<Goundy> beuno no one unique user
<beuno> Goundy, what version of bzr are you using?
<beuno> also, take a peak in ~/.bazaar/locations.conf
<beuno> and see if the location for the branch is set
<Goundy> beuno 1.10
<Goundy> wow beuno I've no locations.conf :/
<Goundy> beuno well look there's no problem I'll reinit a new local branch and retry with a fresh checkout
<Goundy> thanks ;)
<milos_> mthaddon, https://answers.launchpad.net/mmilos/+question/56446 would this be enough or I need to specify more info?
<mthaddon> milos_: that's fine, thx
<milos_> mthaddon, great :)
<mthaddon> ok, that's done
<beuno> Goundy, maybe there's a permissions problem?
<beuno> do you have a ~/.bazaar dir?
<beuno> does your user own it?
<Goundy> beuno yep: drwxr-xr-x   2 goundy goundy     4096 Jan  4 05:13 .bazaar
<beuno> Goundy, and if you try to push now, does it know it's location?
<Goundy> beuno hold a second pushing
<Goundy> beuno yes it works but it'll break later :/
<beuno> Goundy, when it does, take a peak at ~/.bzr.log
<beuno> you can also try and find an error now
<Goundy> beuno okay ;) thank you man
<beuno> if you remember roughly when it happened last time
<soc> i have uploaded a source package to launchpad, how long will it take until it shows up in the webfrontend?
<beuno> soc, once you get the SUCCESS email, maybe 10 minutes
<beuno> Goundy, if you run into it again, feel free to hop into #bzr and we'll try to figure it out  :)
<soc> ah ok
<soc> thx
<Goundy> beuno Okay Next time it happens I'll past up my logs and come to ask on bzr channel ;)
<Goundy> thanks again
<beuno> np
<Goundy> Time to sleep ;)
<Goundy> Good night
<maxb> Ooh, signed PPAs are on the way? Is there progress information on how may PPAs have had keys produced yet anywhere?
<beuno> maxb, it's being tested on a few, not sure when it's planned to be deployed on all projects
<beuno> just *today* all the developers got back from a 2 week break
<maxb> Oh :-/.  news.launchpad.net hinted that it was just an automated process that needed to complete churning through all the PPAs
<ScottK> That was how it sounded to me too.
<beuno> maybe that's the case, I know I've had to add the key for a few of them
<beuno> but I'm not sure on the status
<beuno> maybe the process was paused during the holidays in case any problems arised
* leonardr changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: leonardr | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<maxb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/125103 -- "We are depending on some hardware rearrangement for being able to generate all (1k8) keys needed. That will be done soon.".  Ah.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125103 in soyuz "ppa archives are not signed" [High,Fix released]
<beuno> there you go
<TABASCO> Hi
<TABASCO> Could somebody please explain what "sprints" are?
<TABASCO> Like it's mentioned here: http://news.launchpad.net/12-days-of-launchpad/day-two-sprints-and-meetings
<MTecknology> So - there's no way to import a lists.ubuntu.com mailing list to LP - is there?
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> ive updatet my gpg key, how long i need to wait if it works ?
<leonardr> TABASCO: a sprint is a real-world event where people get together in the same room and do intense work on some project
<MTecknology> gsuveg: usually it's immediate
<leonardr> launchpad helps you put sprints together
<TABASCO> leonardr: Mhm, okay. That is a little weird...
<gsuveg> MTecknology, thanks, sound like pebkac :)
<TABASCO> leonardr: We are currently trying to translate this for the German Issue of the UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter :)
<MTecknology> gsuveg: as much as it sucks, it's usually the case - wait 15min just to be sure. There's a way you can search for your key too
<leonardr> TABASCO: it's a term of art in the agile world, so there is probably a standard german translation for it
<gsuveg> Permission denied (publickey).
<MTecknology> gsuveg: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/ <- you can search keys here
<gsuveg> MTecknology, thanks
<MTecknology> Coudl I get simebody to hide one of the contact emails for my team?
<MTecknology> Else I can add a question and request it if that's preferred. We're switching from lists.ubuntu.com to LP
<gsuveg> MTecknology, moment. for bzr push i need gpg not pgp
<gsuveg> MTecknology, or?
<MTecknology> yup - gpg
<MTecknology> pgp is proprietary iirc
<gsuveg> but keyserver not for gpg ? :)
<MTecknology> I wonder if I'm wrong... My keys are in ~/.gnupg/
<gsuveg> moment
<gsuveg> for bzr push i need ssh or gnupg ?
<beuno> gsuveg, ssh
<gsuveg> then .ssh/
<gsuveg> beuno, how can i test is ?
<gsuveg> whats wrong ?
<beuno> gsuveg, try: ssh bazaar.launchpad.net -vv
<beuno> and see where the error is
<beuno> have you added your public key to your launchpad profile?
<gsuveg> beuno, yepp. thanks
<gsuveg> of course
<gsuveg> debug1: Authentication succeeded (publickey).
<gsuveg> hmm
<beuno> gsuveg, and have you told bzr your Launchpad login with:  bzr launchpad-login username ?
<gsuveg> yes
<gsuveg> but i've chane my ssh key
<gsuveg> its cashed maybe?
<beuno> not by bzr
<gsuveg> No shells on this server.
<gsuveg> Connection to bazaar.launchpad.net closed.
<beuno> right, that's normail
<gsuveg> its sound goog ?
<beuno> *normal
<gsuveg> good
<gsuveg> thats right
<beuno> well
<beuno> what does bzr say then?
<beuno> try adding: -Dhpss
<beuno> to the bzr command
<gsuveg> Permission denied (publickey).
<beuno> and take a peak in ~/.bzr.log
<gsuveg> beuno, i put it pastebin
<gsuveg> beuno, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/100541/
<beuno> ah, bzr is blowing up
<beuno> what version of bzr do you have?
<gsuveg> Bazaar (bzr) 1.6.1
<beuno> and you installed from a package or from source?
<gsuveg> i think package ;)
<gsuveg> yes package
<gsuveg> im renstall
<beuno> gsuveg, sounds like a bug in bzr, care to file it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr
<gsuveg> beuno, cool :)
<gsuveg> beuno, im reinstall and we see
<gsuveg> if same error bugreport
<beuno> gsuveg, cool, thanks
<gsuveg> yw
<gsuveg> beuno, same :((
<gsuveg> i cry
<beuno> gsuveg, are you on Ubuntu?
<gsuveg> yes
<gsuveg> 8.10
<beuno> hardy?
<beuno> right
<beuno> hrm
<gsuveg> no hack
<beuno> well, file the bug, and we'll see if any of the bzr developers can help find the problem
<gsuveg> if i good remember ;)
<beuno> I'
<beuno> I
<beuno> argh!
<beuno> I've never seen that traceback
<gsuveg> beuno, loog python on /usr/lib
<gsuveg> not opt or usr/local
<gsuveg> maybe pebkac ;)
<gsuveg> s/k/c
<gsuveg> beuno, thans anyway
<beuno> gsuveg, np. File the bug with the traceback, and we'll figure it out
<gsuveg> sent
<gsuveg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/314149
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314149 in bzr "bzr crashed in branch and push with lauchnpad" [Undecided,New]
<gsuveg> i need test it on my acer one :)
<NCommander> Question, for build-deps, do I have to wait for something to be published before dependencies can load it?
<jkakar> rockstar: Heya.  Is there a way for me to remove a rejected branch from a project's merge proposal queue?
<gsuveg> thanks for comment
<gsuveg> in few min im test on acerone
<rockstar> jkakar, set the merge rejected, or supersede it.
<gsuveg> this is fresh intrepid
<jkakar> rockstar: How do I do that?  I've just discovered that I can delete the merge proposal, but that will lose the history, right?
<jkakar> rockstar: I'm trying to reject this proposal: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jkakar/lazr-js/editor-typo-fail/+merge/2513
<rockstar> jkakar, when you're looking at the merge proposal, you see the status as Needs Review.
<jkakar> rockstar: Yes.
<rockstar> jkakar, you should see an edit link there.
<jkakar> rockstar: I tried changing the status, but there was no 'Reject'.
<rockstar> jkakar, it's Rejected apparently
<jkakar> rockstar: I see 'Work in progress', 'Needs review', 'Merged' and 'Resubmit'.
<rockstar> *sigh* Apparently I get to see extra stuff.
<rockstar> jkakar, so call it Resubmit.
<rockstar> Or, supersede that proposal with a new one.
<jkakar> rockstar: Looks like 'Resubmit' superceded the merge proposal and created a new one. :)
<MTecknology> So - how can I view archives of the mailing list?
 * rockstar facepalms
<jkakar> rockstar: I guess I can delete this merge proposal now, without affecting the previous one.
<rockstar> jkakar, yeah.  I should look into why you can't set it as Rejected.
<jkakar> rockstar: Yep, that worked.
<jkakar> rockstar: Thanks! :)
<spm> MTecknology: go to the groups page; click on the "Mailing list archive" link. eg: https://edge.launchpad.net/~launchpad-users ==> https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-users/
<MTecknology> oh - ty
<rockstar> jkakar, glad to have helped in some twisted and rather broken way.  :)
<NCommander> Can PPAs handle u-debs?
<NCommander> (i.e., if I was to toss d-i into a PPA, would I get back udeb's properly?)
<MTecknology> If any LP admins could find some time to answer launchpad/+question/56455 I would really appreciate it.
<cody-somerville> NCommander, best way to find out is to try ;] (I hypothesis that it can and will)
<NCommander> cody-somerville, fun, since it seems I'll have some d-i hacking in my future
<gsuveg> beuno, same error on my acer one
<beuno> gsuveg, that's *very* odd
<beuno> do you have access to any other branche sin launchpad?
<gsuveg> beuno, but this is very pure install
<gsuveg> beuno, not realy
<beuno> gsuveg, *maybe* it's a problem with that branch, but I'm just guessing
<gsuveg> beuno, i can give u access
<gsuveg> to test
<beuno> gsuveg, alright, go for it
<gsuveg> msg me plz usename and password :D
<gsuveg> sry :)
<gsuveg> only username
<beuno> heh
<beuno> beuno
<beuno> oddly enough  :)
<gsuveg> ok
<jkakar> rockstar: Interesting side effect of 'Resubmit' was a 'no gpg signature' failure from PQM because I'd originally bzr push'd the branch up.
<rockstar> jkakar, are you sure that's what did it?  I get those notifications all the time.
<rockstar> I'd like to be able to track them down.
<jkakar> rockstar: I'm not sure, but I just got this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/100575/
<jkakar> rockstar: I do know that I never signed the branch with bzr send or anything like that.
<rockstar> jkakar, yea, I get those emails randomly all the time.  Landscape just barely started using PQM, right?
<gsuveg> beuno, finisht
<jkakar> rockstar: We're not using it yet, though I think it's almost ready for us to switch over.
<rockstar> jkakar, that might be what's causing it to.  Maybe those all powerful LOSAs are configuring it or something.
<jkakar> rockstar: Could be, but this was for the lazr-js project, not Landscape.
<rockstar> jkakar, I don't see anything specific in that error that points to lazr-js
<spm> jkakar: rockstar: we've generally seen those when your gpg key's primary email is different from the one you send from. If memory servers. pqm doesn't seem to deal well with multiple emails per key
<spm> ... errr did that actually come across as coherent?
<rockstar> jkakar, it's just a generic error.
<rockstar> spm, that makes sense, is coherent, and points to the fact that pqm is a a steaming pile o' shite.
<spm> rockstar: be fair! I've known some very nice steaming piles o' shite! ;-)
<rockstar> spm, you've met my in-laws!?
<rockstar> :)
<spm> I have my own :-)
<gsuveg> beuno, tahnks
<maco> i'm a member of the launchpad-users group.  i receive the messages sent to the launchpad-user mailing list hosted by launchpad.  confusingly, messages i send to the list are being moderated as if i wasn't a subscriber to the list (even though i am).  any ideas what's up?
<jml> barry: ^^
<maco> oh...makes sense...barry's irc nick is barry
<barry> maco: yeah, i'm sooo creative :)
<barry> maco: what's your lp id?
<maco> barry: maco.m
<barry> maco: is it possible that you're sending your messages from an email address that's not tied to your ~launchpad-users membership?
<maco> barry: no, sent it with the one i use for launchpad
<barry> maco: oh, i recognize you now :)  hi!
<maco> haha hi
<maco> by the way, can i count you in for a local bug jam during the global bug jam?
<barry> maco: i'm a bit stuck because i can't view the members of launchpad-users team (we have a bug for timeouts on teams with large memberships)
<maco> oh...could it have anything to do with the migration that happened with the team?
<barry> maco: it's possible, yes.  have you gotten explicitly approved since the migration?
<barry> maco: once you've been approved for a specific list, you should never get moderated again
<barry> (i.e. once approved, always approved)
<maco> no, i didnt get a 2nd approval email after migration
<maco> but you can see on https://launchpad.net/~maco.m/+participation that i'm in the team...
<barry> maco: were you a member of that team before the migration?
<barry> maco: i.e. team, not necessarily list
<maco> yes
<maco> yes, i was on both the team and the list
<maco> and when i look at https://edge.launchpad.net/~launchpad-users it says i'm a member and subscribed
<barry> maco: that's definitely odd
<barry> maco: if you were a member of the team, your posts to its list should never be modified
<maco> or....oh wait a second
<barry> maco: unless it had a huge attachment?
<maco> ok im confused
<maco> i got the mailing list message to which i replied from the @lists.canonical one
<maco> and THATs the one that sent me a bounce email
<maco> but i *am* subscribed to that one too...and have been for months
<barry> maco: launchpad-users@lists.canonical /should/ be forwarding to launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.  it's possible there's a glitch in that setup though
<maco> barry: you know the message from shirish that you just replied to?
<barry> maco: yep
<maco> k, i was trying to reply to that
<barry> interesting
<maco> right, cuz it worked for you
<barry> maco: dang. i didn't save shirish's original
<barry> but yeah, that one went through
<barry> very strange
<barry> maco: can you forward me the bounce you got, with full headers?
<maco> does normal forwarding include full headers?
<barry> maco: depends on you mail client ;)
<maco> evolution?
<barry> maco: yikes.  i knew you were going to say that :)  i'm not sure, give it a shot
<maco> ok
<maco> er, the forward preview doesn't look like it. maybe i can put the email in a tar or something
<barry> maco: maybe save the message and send me that file?
 * barry should really fire up evolution once in a while
<maco> that's what i did
<maco> (that means "sent" by the way)
<barry> maco: got it.  looking...
<barry> maco: okay, that's downright bizarre
<barry> maco: i have no idea why that happened to you
<barry> maco: do you still have your original response to shirish's message?  if so could you also forward that to me the same way?
<maco> sent
<MTecknology> Is it possible to pull only one portion of a bazaar branch?
<maco> MTecknology: i think you can just add on to the path
<maco> like if the branch includes trunk/foo/bar you could pull branch/trunk/foo/bar
<MTecknology> aight - ty
<MTecknology> maco: you're an LP admin, right?
<maco> no
<maco> not at all!
<MTecknology> :P
<maco> if you wanna bug me about ubuntuforums, i can sometimes help there
<MTecknology> I was going to pester you about hiding a contact email
<maco> nope you have to find one of the people that comes to this channel for reasons other than complaining that something broke
<MTecknology> maco: that's what you do?
<maco> MTecknology: in this channel? yes. i came here to complain that something mailing list related broke for me.
<rockstar> MTecknology, maco is always complaining!  :)
<maco> rockstar: yes, it's what i do bests :P
<maco> i'm very good at misspelling too!
<rockstar> I often make words plural that shouldn't be, to illustrate the silliness.  I saw nothing wrong with your initial statement.
<MTecknology> I'm just learning about the mailing list - I like it
<mkanat> gmb: ping
<MTecknology> How do I add a series to a branch?
<rockstar> MTecknology, it actually works the other way around.
<rockstar> You add a branch to a series.
<rockstar> Or, rather, link a branch to a series.
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> I think I stumbled my way into getting it... even though the names don't line up right - oh well
<nhandler> Is there a way to see what email address an @ubuntu.com or @kubuntu.org address is forwarding to?
<MTecknology> nhandler: not unless they reply to it or you get an admin to tell you
<MTecknology> not likely an admin will tell you
<maco> if youre logged in and they allow their email addresses to be visible on their user page, then you can guess its probably one of the listed ones
<nhandler> It is my address I want to check
<maco> oh
<maco> couldnt you just email yourself?
<maco> and see which it goes to?
<nhandler> After becoming an Ubuntu member, I set my primary address to my @ubuntu.com address. I just became a kubuntu member, and sending mail to that address neither bounces or makes it to my inbox
#launchpad 2009-01-06
<maco> er...oh. so you have an @ubuntu and an @kubuntu?
<nhandler> yeah
<Hobbsee> nhandler: you are using kubuntu.org, aren't you.
<Hobbsee> not kubuntu.com?
<nhandler> Right, I am using kubuntu.org
<Hobbsee> good ;)
<nhandler> It was bouncing up until toda
<nhandler> s/toda/today/
<Hobbsee> check your spam?
 * Hobbsee also notes that setting your @ubuntu.com address as your primary has been known to cause problems in the past, but isn't sure it's still an issue now
<nhandler> Hobbsee: I got your email. But for some reason, I still can't get any of the emails I send to nhandler@kubuntu.org
 * jpds points at the docs he wrote for these kinds of situations: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<Hobbsee> jpds: oh, thankyou!
* leonardr changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<nhandler> Hobbsee: Thanks for your help. They were getting put under All Mail and skipping the inbox. Another great gmail feature
<Hobbsee> nhandler: gotta love gmail's "features"
 * Hobbsee just autoforwards all mail from there
<Peng_> Is it just me, or are both launchpad-users mailing lists still being used?
<mthaddon> Peng_: there was a temporary problem with the redirect from the old list to the new one, but it's now been fixed
<soc> question:
<soc> i uploaded a package to my ppa, but i got this error via mail:
<soc> Rejected:
<soc> Could not find person 'soc-nw-krg'
<soc> Unable to find distroseries: unstable
<soc> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<soc> what's wrong?
<Peng_> mthaddon: Okay. :)
<Hobbsee> soc: well, soc-nw-krg doesn't seem to exist, according to launchpad, and launchpad doesn't know about 'unstable', as that's a debian release name, not an ubuntu one.
<soc> mhhh ... i can't remember using anything of that ...
<Hobbsee> you would have, in dput.cf which you modified
<soc> my .dput.cf looks like this:
<soc> [soc-nw-krg]\n fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net\n method = ftp\n incoming = ~soc-nw-krg/ubuntu/\n login = anonymous\n allow_unsigned_uploads = 0
<soc> \n means break
<Hobbsee> right
<Peng_> mthaddon: THanks for the quick response. :)
<Hobbsee> look at where you have soc-nw-krg in that.
<soc> yes ...
<soc> ~soc-krg-nw is the url of my page on launchpad
<spiv> soc: soc-krg-nw != soc-nw-krg
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/~soc-nw-krg comes up as a 404
<soc> ouch
<soc> sorry, i'm stupid
<soc> sure, that's the mistake!
<Hobbsee> oops ;)
<soc> now i get "Already uploaded to ppa.launchpad.net" when i try to upload it again ...
<Hobbsee> use dput -f, but did you fix both errors?
<soc> that distroseries error?
<Hobbsee> yes
<soc> mhh, where can i correct "unstable"?
<Hobbsee> debian/changelog
<soc> it's not in the dput.cf
<soc> ah k
<Hobbsee> then rebuild your source
<soc> mom
<soc> what should it read instead of unstable?
<soc> main?
<Hobbsee> which ubuntu release do you want to build for?
<Hobbsee> intrepid?  jaunty?  hardy?
<soc> intrepid/jaunty?
<soc> i hope the package gets included in jaunty
<soc> but i hope to use it on my intrepid system
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> so to test it out, start with intrepid
<soc> ok
<Hobbsee> then you can copy it to jaunty later, iirc
<soc> btw, how can i get a package accepted in ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> new package, or change to existing?
<soc> new package
<soc> it doesn't exist in debian
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing#Preparing%20New%20Packages, it appears
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: Any chance you'd be able to do that little thing on the wiki for me? if you have time?
<MTecknology> hrm - what's making the LP people so busy?
<MTecknology> It seems like all of a sudden it's taking a long time to get anything done
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: holidays, maybe?
<MTecknology> OH!
<MTecknology> wow - the worst part is that's an actual epiphany
<soc> Hobbsee: mhh, the bug already exists ... so i basically have to write a shell script to fetch the source file from the git and clean it?
<Hobbsee> soc: you need to put the package itself on revu - do a checkout from the git, iirc.
 * Hobbsee isn't overly familiar with git
<soc> ah k
<CarlFK> lp doesn't have wiki yet.  where is the appropriate place to put install instructions?
<CarlFK> I am thinking either blueprint, check in INSTALL.txt, or maybe open a bug.
<jamesh> CarlFK: probably neither of those.
<maxb> What sort of install instructions? I don't think launchpad is supposed to replace a project website entirely
<jamesh> CarlFK: I'd suggest one of (1) a file inside your branch/tarball, (2) the notes associated with the project release registered on launchpad or (3) the project description on Launchpad
<CarlFK> jamesh: project description is reasonable.
<CarlFK> it's really just wget/tar/cd/cd/bzr branch lp.../
<CarlFK> maybe i can just link to head%3A/INSTALL.txt
<soc> *sigh*
<soc> what's wrong now?
<soc> Rejected:
<soc> ttf-droid_1.00~b112-1.dsc: Section 'X11' is not valid\n ttf-droid_1.00~b112.orig.tar.gz: Section 'X11' is not valid\n ttf-droid_1.00~b112-1.diff.gz: Section 'X11' is not valid
<soc> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<soc> does it make a difference between X11 and x11?
<Hobbsee> likely
<Hobbsee> !section
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about section
<soc> damit ...
<soc> it takes hours to upload that again ...
<Hobbsee> everything else is, so..
<Hobbsee> you can build with -sd if you're not changing the original tarball, and it'll only upload the rest of it
<Hobbsee> !section is <reply> Please see http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections for a list of valid sections that you can use in your debian/control file, for debian packaging
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<soc> grrrrrrrr
<soc> Rejected:
<soc> Unable to find ttf-droid_1.00~b112.orig.tar.gz in upload or distribution.
<soc> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<soc> i give up
<soc> good night
<CarlFK> oh yeah... I changed my username.  so now bzr push doesn't....
<CarlFK> how do I straighten that out?
<jamesh> CarlFK: bzr push --remember lp:whatever
<jamesh> that'll remember the new location for future invocations
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/105863/   target:  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~carlfk/web2conf/badges
<spiv> CarlFK: you need to do "bzr launchpad-login carlfk"
<CarlFK> Pushed up to revision 48.   - thanks
<CarlFK> https://edge.launchpad.net/~carlfk/+archive  installed python-poppler and it didn't apply the patch
<CarlFK> I think it has something to do with odd build requirements: "apt-get build-dep python-poppler" errored: unmet depandencies
<CarlFK> but aptitude build-dep python-poppler installed what was needed
* al-maisan changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: al-maisan | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<f4> Hi, to use the "decentralized with human gatekeeper workflow" i have to set me as the owner of the trunk branch right?
<dlynch> Is it possible to make releases without having any series or milestones? My project is modest - so far, I'm the only developer.
<f4> i've got an unruly developper :)
<jml> f4: that's right.
<al-maisan> dlynch: what do you mean?
<f4> thanks
<dlynch> al-maisan: I have read the documentation on series and milestones, which concludes by talking about releases
<al-maisan> aha
<dlynch> does that mean I cannot make a release from trunk, without using series?
<al-maisan> dlynch: just a minute..
<dlynch> al-maisan: thank you
<al-maisan> dlynch: I think you will need to have a series at a minimum.
<dlynch> al-maisan: can i make my "series" be identical to trunk? :)
<al-maisan> dlynch: "trunk" is really the tip of your source branch and hence a "moving target"
<dlynch> al-maisan: I understand that part. Does that mean I should get into the discipline of making a new series even if all it does is represent a snapshot of trunk? My project is currently so modest, that's all that a release amounts to
<al-maisan> if all you want is trunk then there's no need for a relase either
<al-maisan> trunk means bleeding edge
<al-maisan> a release has to be identified somehow and that's what a series is there for
<al-maisan> .. and yes, just checked that, a product release requires a product series.
<dlynch> thanks for looking into this
<al-maisan> dlynch: you are welcome.
<dlynch> and one more thing: the documentation is generally excellent - it sure looks pretty too :)
<al-maisan> dlynch: oh, thanks :)
<al-maisan> that's very kind of you!
<f4> what about PQM is there a good documentation about it somewhere?
<al-maisan> f4: PQM is part of the launchpad-internal build/integration test infrastructure.
<al-maisan> What would you like to know about it?
<f4> how it works/how to use it with a laucnhpad project
<f4> it looks interesting
<al-maisan> f4: PQM is used by the team is bulding launchpad proper
<al-maisan> there is no need to use it with any projects *registered with* launchpad
<al-maisan> .. by the team *that* is bulding launchpad proper ..
<LarstiQ> f4: the Bazaar team uses pqm, but I don't think it's possible to use pqm in a fully integrated way with launchpad
<asabil> hi all
<f4> ok i was expecting that since it's not really documented
<LarstiQ> f4: if you'd want you could set it up yourself, but indeed, it's a bit underdocumented
<LarstiQ> people have been known to succeed though :)
<f4> i was using https://code.launchpad.net/bzr as a "template" for my own project (to see how they work) and they use it
<LarstiQ> right, we do
<LarstiQ> f4: the way that is set up, the canonical trunk branch is controlled by pqm and lives at http://bazaar-vcs.org/bzr/bzr.dev. lp:bzr is then mirrored from there
<f4> but anyway i don't need it. we're only 2 working on a small project, should be a few more in a few weeks/month but not much
<f4> i was just curious :)
<LarstiQ> right, pqm is overkill in that situation :)
<f4> but i think i'm going to act as gatekeeper because my mate keeps pushing untested/incomplete code on the trunk branch
<f4> and it's still interesting to manage it like a big project even if it's not :) i'm still a student i'm here to learn :)
<LarstiQ> f4: human gatekeeper sounds like a good solution
<f4> one more question, my mate is creating many small branches instead of going on with the same one for a task, but he claims he's keeping the same. in fact he uses bzr pull to get last trunk revision before he works
<f4> is that the reason? he should be merging trunk into the feature branch right?
<LarstiQ> f4: the situation isn't clear to me
<f4> well it looks like this http://bluebox.selfip.com/vrac/bazaar_bad.png while it should look more like this http://bluebox.selfip.com/vrac/bazaar_good.png (sry for bad quality "image hack" ^^)
<LarstiQ> f4: neither is particularly wrong
<LarstiQ> f4: in general, there is no right or wrong approach, you can use the workflow you want
<f4> the branch i linked ont the second picture are related to the same task
<LarstiQ> f4: however, there seems to be a difference of opinion on what workflow you two want to use
<f4> tash which has a blueprint
<f4> only the first one is actually linked to the blueprint (the red one)
<f4> no we agreed on that, in his head he was doing the second picture :)
<f4> so the "problem" is that he's doing pull instead of merging the trunk in his branch i suppose
<LarstiQ> I still don't see what the problem is
<f4> the problem is there is 3 branches while he though he was working on the same one
<f4> he though he was doing the same as the branch going from rev 25 to 28
<Hobbsee> thankyou, launchpad users mailing list, for the spam.
 * Hobbsee thought the DC ran a spam filter
<beuno> Hobbsee, you mean the autoreply?  ;)
<Hobbsee> beuno: by subject only, it appears.  the content doesn't look to be an autoreply ;)
<Hobbsee> apart from the fact that it's very late, it looks rather non-autoreply-ish
<beuno> ay
<beuno> more noise
<beuno> barry, did anything change in the ML settings for lp-users?
<Hobbsee> ...and there goes the second one
<Hobbsee> ...and the third.
 * Hobbsee wonders hwy they're sending to lists.canonical.com
<barry> beuno: yes, elmo fixed the forwarding yesterday so now it's working the way it was supposed to :)
<beuno> barry, why weren't we getting these annoying emails before?
<beuno> where some users blocked and not migrated over?
<barry> what annoying emails?
<beuno> vacation and away replies
<Hobbsee> which are actually trying to sell things
<barry> beuno: can you check the list copies and be sure they have a Precedence: list header?
<barry> are you seeing them only when you try to send a message to the list?  i didn't see any on my test yesterday
<beuno> barry, Precedence: list
<beuno> the one from: consultoriatelecon@hotmail.com
<beuno> to: launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com
<barry> okay, so our lists are doing the right thing, but those vacation responders are broken
<beuno> possibly, but I wonder why *now*
<beuno> maybe because those users are now subscribed and they weren't before?
<barry> if on the old list the email address was linked to a lp user, we subscribed that address to the new list
<barry> but there were lots of new subscribers to just the new team/list
<barry> so it's very possible you're getting the bounces from them
<superm1> Hi guys, i can't seem to figure out how to delete a team from LP.  Is the UI missing for it, or am I just missing it?
<beuno> barry, cool. So now we start blocking users?  :)
<al-maisan> superm1: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/47
<superm1> al-maisan, that's for closing accounts though, is it valid for teams too?
<al-maisan> superm1: I think so.
<superm1> al-maisan, no in the change details section of the team, there is nothing on deactivating it
<barry> beuno: on python.org we get medieval on people with broken replybots :)
<al-maisan> superm1: OK .. let me find out more.
<superm1> i should clarify; i dont want to just remove myself from the team.  i want to remove the team from existing
<superm1> i'm the team administrator
<beuno> barry, that's the spirit!
<al-maisan> superm1: that's understood.
<superm1> i've gone through and removed all members of the team (including myself) and all team memberships and still nothing is presented anywhere in the UI that I can find for removing the team: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-trunk
<sinzui> superm1: make a request (ask a question) to at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad. An Admin can deactivate the team
<superm1> sinzui, ah great thanks.
<sinzui> superm1: The process of deactivate is an admin privilege because the changes a lot of users, bugs, etc...
<superm1> sinzui, even for teams though?  I would think that teams wouldn't be commenting on bugs, and at least an empty team wouldn't require changing any users
<sinzui> superm1: They can be subscribed to bugs, blueprints, answers. They have translations powers too
<superm1> ah.  all things i never used the team for i suppose
<balor> Is there any way to create a new project in lp so that I can upload my local bzr repo?  i.e. I don't want to import (because the bzr repo is not on a public server)
<superm1> yeah shouldn't you be able to make a project and just bzr push?
<balor> superm1: What's the link to make a project?  I can only find to register a branch
<superm1> balor, https://launchpad.net/projects/+new-guided
<balor> thanks
<Shred00> somebody advised I come ask here: can we have the production of -dbg packages enabled for PPA builds?  it helps greatly with reporting crashes if stack traces have symbols.
<al-maisan> Shred00: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/285205
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285205 in soyuz "Soyuz needs to be able to process and publish ddebs" [Medium,Triaged]
<adiroiban> hi guys.﻿ do you know where I could find the Launchpad OpenID plugin for moinmoin ? the same one used on help.ubuntu.com/community ?
<andrea-bs> adiroiban: help.ubuntu.com uses the default MoinMoin plugin for OpenID support
<fjlacoste> andrea-bs: not sure of that
<andrea-bs> fjlacoste: I have the same in my MoinMoin instance
<adiroiban> it's moinmoin 1.7 ?
<fjlacoste> adiroiban: the default OpenID plugin should work, but if you want Launcphpad team support, that extension hasn't been pushed upstream yet
<adiroiban> i thought it's 1.6
<fjlacoste> andrea-bs: the default extension lacks team integration
<adiroiban> can I get the LP plugin from downstream ?
<andrea-bs> flacoste: is there a team integration for MoinMoin?
<flacoste> andrea-bs: yes
<flacoste> andrea-bs: you can use launchpad team in ACL
<flacoste> but this hasn't been released yet
<andrea-bs> flacoste: cool, could you tell me when will it be released? I can't find anything on dev.launchpad.net :(
<flacoste> andrea-bs: don't know yet, i'll take to the people doing it, last month we released the Dupal extensions, the Moin ones should follow soon
<andrea-bs> thanks, flacoste
<adiroiban> flacoste, can we have the unrelease code ? I would like to integrate it into our loco wiki page
<flacoste> adiroiban: can you file a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion about this?
<adiroiban> sure
<adiroiban> i'd do this right away
<flacoste> adiroiban: that way we could track it there, i'll ask the guys who are in charge of that process to comment on it
<adiroiban> ok. No problem. I was thinking the code is somewhere in a bzr branch and it's just me who can not  find it
<coolbhavi> hello
<coolbhavi> Please see : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/314308
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314308 in linux "USB 2.0 too slow " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<coolbhavi> bug was not reported properly so I changed the package and description and asked for more info
<al-maisan> coolbhavi: yes, ..?
<coolbhavi> but rude and arrogant answers
<coolbhavi> esp : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/314308/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314308 in linux "USB 2.0 too slow " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<al-maisan> coolbhavi: I see .. somebody will look into this.
<coolbhavi> look at the whole comment by expanding the links
<coolbhavi> please
<al-maisan> coolbhavi: please explain what you find so offensive about that comment .. I believe the user was using that quote as a signature and it was not specifically targeting you.
<al-maisan> I understand that it may have hurt your feelings but that comment does not appear to be outright and intentionally offensive.
<coolbhavi> al-maisan, I know him pretty well
<al-maisan> personally?
<coolbhavi> al-maisan, yup, his signature is only his name
<al-maisan> hmm..
 * al-maisan looks at that comment again
<CarlFK> can I see the code that builds PPA binaries ?
<al-maisan> CarlFK: what do you mean?
<al-maisan> the build system?
<CarlFK> what I get from my PPA is not what I get when I apt-get source and build it local
<al-maisan> hmm .. what are the differences?
<CarlFK> the patch isn't applied
<coolbhavi> al-maisan, okay leave it he is a beginner and I ve marked it incomplete :)
<CarlFK> https://edge.launchpad.net/~carlfk/+archive  Intrepid is the only one I have tested
<al-maisan> coolbhavi: thank you very much .. I believe this is the best course of action .. give him the benefit of doubt
<coolbhavi> al-maisan, :)
<al-maisan> :)
<CarlFK> I think it has something to do with odd build requirements: "apt-get build-dep python-poppler" errored: unmet dependencies, but aptitude build-dep python-poppler installed what was needed
<al-maisan> CarlFK: did you apt-get source from the PPA?
<CarlFK> al-maisan: yes
<al-maisan> hmm .. that's a bit odd.
<CarlFK> the upstream version has no patches.  I have 1 patch that adds 2 chars.  so pretty easy to track
<maxb> CarlFK: Your package has an odd version number. How can it be based on 0.8.1-2 when unstable and jaunty only have 0.8.1-1 ?
<CarlFK> maxb: " increase the Ubuntu version number and add a suffix of ~ppan " https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Versioning
<maxb> hrm
<maxb> Should probably have been 0.8.1-1ubuntu0~ppa1 in this case
<al-maisan> CarlFK: my guess is that it's related to the unmet "build-dep python-poppler" dependencies
<CarlFK> al-maisan: cept then it should have errored, not build a binary
<maxb> Also, ideally your package would be in .orig.tar.gz and .diff.gz form - but it has accidentally ended up transformed into single-tarball form
<al-maisan> CarlFK: please point me to your PPA
<CarlFK>  https://edge.launchpad.net/~carlfk/+archive  Intrepid is the only one I have tested
<al-maisan> CarlFK: so, what were the unmet dependencies that apt-get build-dep complained about?
<CarlFK> al-maisan: give me a sec - I think I have a fresh ibex box..
<al-maisan> OK
<maxb> CarlFK: It is an error to include a hyphen within the release portion of the version number. That is why your packaging has gone into single-tarball style
<maxb> CarlFK: Your patch is not being applied because you have improperly integrated quilt into debian/rules
 * mpt is getting confused by duplicate bug report messages
<CarlFK> maxb: that wouldn't surprise me.
<CarlFK> al-maisan: my ibex install was waiting for me to confirm disk partitioning... so that's gonna be a few min (u-server, so maybe 10 min)
<al-maisan> CarlFK: fair enough .. but I believe maxb found the root cause of your problem anyway
<CarlFK> maxb: shouldn't the PPA build process have aborted?
<maxb> No, because your rules file was genuinely configured to not apply the patch! :-)
<CarlFK> doh
<CarlFK> so whad I do wrong?
<maxb> CarlFK: configure should stay depending on configure-stamp. configure-stamp should get an extra dependency on $(QUILT_STAMPFN)
<CarlFK> I remember wondering about that
<CarlFK> thanks
<mpt> al-maisan, seen <https://launchpad.net/cs-112---assignment-6>? :-)
 * al-maisan looks
<bigjools> ha - does someone want his homework done for him?
<mpt> bigjools, I see the top contributor is someone else :-)
<al-maisan> strange project indeed :)
<al-maisan> This person "david" seems to be an aspiring "project manager" :)
<Kmos> ftp.launchpad.net is down ?
<Kmos> can't upload to PPA
<al-maisan> Kmos: any error messages?
<Kmos> ppa.launchpad.net i mean (connection refued)
<Kmos> refused
<Kmos> it worked yesterday :)
<al-maisan> please show me your dput conf file
<bigjools> al-maisan: I can't get to it either
<al-maisan> ah
<bigjools> poppy is probably down
<bigjools> cprov: ^
<al-maisan> Kmos: what bigjools said.
<Kmos> al-maisan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101125/
<Kmos> ah :)
<al-maisan> thanks :)
<Kmos> np
<coolbhavi> Check your network (111, 'Connection refused') while trying to upload to PPA
<al-maisan> coolbhavi: thanks for the hint .. we are already looking at it.
<coolbhavi> al-maisan, :)
<ahasenack> hey guys, quick question: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/landscape-client/+bug/306360 is not listed at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/landscape-client even though one task is not yet resolved. How can I change that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306360 in landscape-client "Update landscape-client package to 1.0.25" [Undecided,In progress]
<beuno> ahasenack, I think that's a bug in Launchpad
<beuno> BjornT, gmb?
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> I'm getting "Connection failed, aborting. Check your network (111, 'Connection refused')" trying to dput to a private PPA. Some days ago I had no problem with this. Any idea on what may be the problem?
<gmb> beuno: Looking...
<beuno> you *can* see it if you look at "All bugs ever reported"
<bigjools> RainCT: we're on it
<RainCT> bigjools: so it's not only me?
<coolbhavi> RainCT, +1
<bigjools> RainCT: unfortunately correct
<RainCT> OK, thanks
<ahasenack> beuno: but that includes the closed ones?
<gmb> ahasenack: The task that would appear at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/landscape-client has been resolved - it's Fix Released.
<gmb> ahasenack: I think that that page only shows...
<ahasenack> gmb: so I need to change the task that is tracked to the other one?
<CarlFK> ~$ ftp ppa.launchpad.net
<CarlFK> ftp: connect: Connection refused
<gmb> ahasenack: Ah hang on, I might be talking out of my hat.
<CarlFK> is that me, or does it go off line now and then?
<coolbhavi> CarlFK, +1  seems ftp is down
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploading is broken, we're looking at it || https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: al-maisan | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<CarlFK> coolbhavi: thanks.
<ahasenack> gmb: my confusion is that there doesn't seem to be a simple way to list all open bugs against a package. That was my intention with the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/landscape-client URL
<gmb> ahasenack: Right... Ah, I see the problem now.
<gmb> ahasenack: So, this is sort of a bug, sort of not.
<alefteris> Hi all. Is there a way to search all launchpad ppa with a package name?
<gmb> ahasenack: The problem is that because the bug has been targetted to a series (Jaunty and Intrepid in this case) the original task is no longer considered a task (that's why it says "status tracked in... blah").
<bigjools> alefteris: not right now, no
<gmb> ahasenack: So when you look at just the package page it will show you only the ones assigned to the package, not the ones targetted to a particualr series (well, it might show the ones for Jaunty because it's the current series; I haven't established that for sure yet).
<ahasenack> gmb: so, how do I change where the status is tracked?
<gmb> ahasenack: Well, I was right; the Jaunty tasks will show up at +source/landscape-client (because it's the current series). (see https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/landscape-client for an example)
<gmb> ahasenack: As for changing where it's tracked, I'm not sure you can.
<gmb> Since Jaunty is the current series for Ubuntu, so that's where the changes are tracked for the Ubuntu package.
<gmb> Which, yes, is a bug.
<ahasenack> gmb: yeah, because that means I'm better off opening another ticket for intrepid instead of another task at that ticket
<ahasenack> gmb: because or else the ticket just "disappears" from the bug listing as was this case
<gmb> ahasenack: For tracking purposes, yes, which sucks massively.
<gmb> Absolutely blows.
<ahasenack> gmb: ok, is there a bug open for it? If not, should I open one?
<ahasenack> gmb: I'm not even sure how to search for this in launchpad to see if there is a bug already open or not :)
<gmb> ahasenack: I'll file a bug about this (or find if there is one; *someone* must have seen this before)
<ahasenack> gmb: cool, many thanks!
<gmb> ahasenack: Sorry it had to bite you.
<ahasenack> gmb: now that I'm aware of how it works, it's ok for the time being
<ahasenack> gmb: thanks for the help
<gmb> np
<soc> does someone know how long it will take to restore uploading?
<bigjools> not yet
<al-maisan> alefteris: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/203
<bigjools> something filled up the disk, the admins are investigating
<alefteris> al-maisan, thanks :)
<alefteris> al-maisan, the results listing is not very usufull though, it would be nice if the packages where listed
<bigjools> alefteris: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/280958
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280958 in soyuz "Package page doesn't show PPAs for that package" [Undecided,Triaged]
<maxb> ooi, does anyone know how far off signed PPAs are? Just roughly days/weeks/months?
<beuno> cprov, ^
<bigjools> maxb: days
<superm1> Hi guys, for the purposes of an automated package builder, how long does the publisher take to publish a .orig.tar.gz on a PPA?  We're doing builds for hardy and intrepid, but only want to upload orig.tar.gz once, so the first upload will have orig.tar.gz, and second wouldn't
<bigjools> superm1: up to 20 minutes
<superm1> bigjools, okay so sleeping for say 25 minutes should be a safe estimate then
<bigjools> superm1: as long as it is accepted, yeah
<superm1> there's no cirumstances that it will be larger right?
<bigjools> superm1: can you wait for the acceptance mail or is that not an option?
<superm1> bigjools, well it would be a bit difficult to do so the way the job is cronned, so a static time would be a lot better
<bigjools> if it's not, add your voice to bug 305331 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305331 in soyuz "XMPP Messages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305331
<alefteris> bigjools, this is not related to my complain.. what i said is that the result listing of the ppa search doesn't list by package name, but by uploader
<bigjools> alefteris: ah I see
<bigjools> superm1: we process them every 20 minutes, so give it 30 in case there's unforseen delays and you should be ok
<superm1> bigjools, okay great.  and yes that bug would be awesome.  i'll add a comment
<cprov> superm1: for the record, reusing the orig in a subsequent upload is immediately possible for all source uploads. It doesn't require the source to be published on disk.
<bigjools> of course, good point
<cprov> superm1: it won't be possible only if the source get stuck on queue (for ubuntu uploads)
<superm1> cprov, oh so, there wouldn't be a rejection for a .diff.gz/dsc only on the second upload if it was immediately after?
<cprov> superm1: no, assuming the previous upload was accepted.
<superm1> cprov, ah wonderful, then we'll just nuke the sleep between uploads.  thanks!
<cprov> superm1: right, dput will block and upload processing is serialized. It should work, let us know if it doesn't.
<superm1> cprov, okay thanks
<cprov> superm1: you are welcome.
<ahasenack> gmb: once you have the bug number (either by finding an already filed bug, or filing a new one), could you let me know? I would like to subscribe to it
<gmb> ahasenack: I've filed it as bug 314432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314432 in malone "It's impossible to see all the bugs that affect a package if some bugs are targeted to one or more series and the Master task is closed" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314432
<ahasenack> gmb: cool, thanks
* al-maisan changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploading is broken, we're looking at it || https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<cprov> al-maisan: it's already fixed.
<cprov> nevermind
* cprov changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<superm1> Daviey, ask cprov^
<Daviey> cprov: when was it fixed?
<Daviey> cprov: About an hour ago, i could only get it working using passive ftp
<Daviey> Is that related?
<cprov> Daviey: fixed 5 minutes ago, I'm not sure if the passive-ftp issue was related.
<cprov> Daviey: probably not.
<Daviey> meh, i was getting conenction refused - oh well i've changed my settings to passive and it seems to be working.
<cprov> Daviey: check w/o it, it should work as well.
<Daviey> cprov: will do, when i next push in 20 mins
<cprov> Daviey: great, thanks.
<Daviey> cprov: yep, non passive worked fine then - i guess it was related.
<Daviey> (active)
<cprov> Daviey: probably. Anyway, all fixed now.
<Daviey> woot
<CarlFK> um... looking at my build logs: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<CarlFK> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20955285/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.python-poppler_0.8.1-2~ppa3~intrepid1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<LaserJock> can somebody give me details on who's allowed to see private bugs?
<beuno> LaserJock, whoever has permissions on the project, or is subscribed to the bug
<LaserJock> beuno: would that include bug supervisors?
<LaserJock> or do you need to be explicitly subscribed
<beuno> LaserJock, I'd expect the bug supervisor to see them, but I don't know for sure
<beuno> permissions is a blurry area for me  :)
<LaserJock> *cough* that's why you make lists *cough*
<beuno> right, one of the plans is to have all permissions in one page, and you can configure them from there
<CarlFK> so if my ppa build fails, I can't apt-get source it?
<bigon> hi, is there any plan to add rmadison support to ppa?
<james_w> bigon: it appears you could script it with the api
<bdmurray> Is the assigner of a bug task tracked anywhere other than the the activity log / table?
<james_w> for source package at least
<james_w> bdmurray: assignee, or the person that created the task?
<bdmurray> james_w: the person that assigned the bug task to an assignee
<CarlFK> maxb: can you help me out - brain is getting overloaded, and I have 20 min before a meeting... really like to get this fixed before then. rules/results: http://dpaste.com/106056/
<CarlFK> perhaps cookies and coffe for lunch was not part of a well balanced breakfast...
<gsuveg> re
<LaserJock> beuno: a bug supervisor doesn't seem to be sufficient
<LaserJock> that's a tad problematic :(
<bigon> I'm trying to use python-launchpadlib (example https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib) and I get a time out when connection to the stagin service
<james_w> bigon: I've got a quick ppamadison here if you like
<bigon> james_w: oh it would be nice
<Pres-Gas> Okay, I have an Inspiron Mini 9 that is completely freezing when trying to join up with a wpa 2 enterprise g network.  I am getting no usable logs it freezes so hard.  Whare should I start in reporting this kind of bug?
<rockstar> Pres-Gas, I think #ubuntu-bugs could probably help you more.
<Pres-Gas> I am not sure to ping wpa-suplicant, or NM, or the kernel
<Pres-Gas> Okay
<Pres-Gas> The problem was how to start reporting it, you know, rockstar?
<Pres-Gas> If I get usable logs, that would help
<Pres-Gas> :P
<rockstar> Pres-Gas, yeah, I understand.  #launchpad is more for specific issues with Launchpad though.
<rockstar> It's a common mistake though.  We should fix that.
<Pres-Gas> Excellent, and I thought so...I have been on launchpad for a bit...but forgot about the bugs channel
<Pres-Gas> duh
<CarlFK> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~web2-conf/  there should be about 20+ items there
<CarlFK> at least 5 open ones.  whered they go?
<CarlFK> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/web2conf/+bugs  there they are
<maxb> CarlFK: Got it to work in the end? I was afk
<CarlFK> maxb: i think so
<CarlFK> in meeing... will get back to in in 30 min or so
<iulian> Hiya. I'd like to remove a project created by me some time ago. I initially created it to maintain some scripts using Bazaar. The project is 'iulian' (https://edge.launchpad.net/iulian). I believe it is not worth to keep it if I don't use it anymore.
<maxb> iulian: I believe you need to file a request in https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad for that to happen
<iulian> maxb: Ah-ha, thanks!
<iulian> Will do that.
<iulian> Cheerio.
<bigon> james_w: do you have already put the code somewhere?
<james_w> bigon: I didn't
<james_w> I wanted to see if it was going in to u-d-t, or whether I should write my own credentials handling routine
<Jaearess> Is there an open source system similar to Launchpad available? One that can be hosted by a company internally and that brings together all the pieces that Launchpad.net does?
<maxb> ooi, why does launchpad do everything over https ?
<beuno> maxb, yes
<beuno> except code browse (aka loggerhead)
<jml> maxb: there are plans to allow http access, iirc.
<jml> there certainly *were* plans.
<maxb> It's not a problem for me, I'm just curious why it does it
<jml> maxb: aiui, it's because a) we need https for secure authentication, b) it makes information on LP reliable as information *from* LP (which can be important for things like security bugs), c) mixing plain http and https takes a fair bit of dev work, so all https is easier.
#launchpad 2009-01-07
<gianmt> guys what shall I do if bzr keeps on telling me to run bzr upgrade to get better performance when I push on launchpad but when I run it it says that I'm already at the laste version
<gianmt> Format <RepositoryFormatKnit1> for bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Epoppler-python/poppler-python/trunk/.bzr/ is deprecated - please use 'bzr upgrade' to get better performance
<gianmt> bzr: ERROR: The branch format Bazaar-NG meta directory, format 1 is already at the most recent format.
<mthaddon> gianmt: what version of bzr are you using?
<mwhudson> gianmt: what exact command are you running?
<crimsun> gianmt: are you actually providing the repo path? i was also receiving that message for my pulseaudio branch until i realised that i needed `bzr upgrade lp:~crimsun/pulseaudio/ubuntu'
<crimsun> FWIW, the message "please use 'bzr upgrade'" *could* be a bit more informative
<gianmt> mwhudson, I think I fix it, I was running it only on my local copy, I thought it would have fix also the remote copy
<gianmt> crimsun, yeah, then I've done that
<mwhudson> gianmt: right, that was what i was suspecting :)
<gianmt>  bzr upgrade bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~poppler-python/poppler-python/trunk/
<gianmt> should be fine now
<gianmt> thanks all :)
<NCommander> Out of curosity, who manages dogfood? (which team)
<gianmt> g'nite all
<mwhudson> NCommander: soyuz
<kirkland> beuno: perhaps you might know who owns dogfood.launchpad.net?
<kirkland> beuno: NCommander was asking me, i pointed him here
<NCommander> <NCommander> Out of curosity, who manages dogfood? (which team)
<NCommander> * kirkland (n=kirkland@cpe-66-68-12-58.austin.res.rr.com) has joined #launchpad
<kirkland> NCommander: ah, missed it, sorry
<NCommander> well, unless you have a time machine
<NCommander> not your fault
<kirkland> NCommander: its in my scrollback, i just missed it
<NCommander> kirkland, I said it before you joined ;-)
<stdin> nope, kirkland joined, then you asked
<beuno> kirkland, the soyuz guys
<stdin> you has lag ;)
<beuno> kirkland, so you need to talk to cprov or bigjools
<kirkland> beuno: rock on, thanks man!
<kirkland> NCommander: ^^
 * beuno keeps on rockin'
 * NCommander keeps on rocking in the free world
<maxb> NCommander: Hi, I was just reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CruftBusters and wondering: are only members of the team supposed to subscribe it to bugs, or is it allowed for anyone to do that to request review from the team?
<NCommander> maxb, generally speaking, the cruft buster team are people who are a handy pool of volunteers to descend on some evil transition
<maxb> Ah. I've made a list of packages which have been FTBFS since before intrepid and am wondering what I should do with those bugs when I file them
<maxb> in terms of making sure the right people see them
<NCommander> maxb, we already have the FTBFS page
<maxb> where can I find that page?
<cprov> NCommander: soyuz-team manages dogfood.l.n, what we can do for you ?
<NCommander> cprov, I'm not sure I'm going to need anything anymore, I just came to a realization that something else can handle my needs without making the dogfood team run around in circles ;-)
<cprov> NCommander: what exactly did you have in mind ?
<james_w> maxb: qa.ubuntuwire.com
<ScottK> cprov: Is the copy of packages-arch-specific used by Soyuz publically available  anywhere?
<NCommander> ScottK, it uses the one Debian uses
<afiestas> yep! is there any way to remove a serie from a project ?
<beuno> afiestas, not currently, no
<beuno> there will be soon
<afiestas> ook! I'm gonna add this channel at autojoing :p
<savvas> Add an auto-question too :) "Is it done yet?" "How about now?" "And now?" hehe
<ovnicraft> hi, can i download launchpad app?
<beuno> ovnicraft, you mean the code for Launchpad?
<ovnicraft> yes
<beuno> Launchpad's code will be opened around July/August, but it's currently not available
 * beuno forgot the date which it will be opened
<ovnicraft> where can i read more info about that?
<beuno> ovnicraft, it was announced during the last UDS, and more details will be published shortly on the Launchpad blog
<beuno> news.launchpad.net
<crimsun> ovnicraft: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<ovnicraft> is wrote in python?
<ovnicraft> crimsun, that is a great news
<beuno> ovnicraft, it's mostly python, yes
<ScottK> NCommander: I understand that's the theory.  Since Debian changed p-a-s maintenance, I'm not sure.
<mvo> hi, I got a question about launchpad projects and their translations - will rosetta automatically pull the latest pot file for my project from bzr or will I have to do this manually? or will it use some other source (like the ubuntu package)?
<henninge> hi mvo, there is no automated update process implemented (yet).
<henninge> mvo: there is a blueprint for syncing with bzr https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+spec/rosetta-translates-branch
<mvo> henninge: thanks, so the workflow would be to manually upload the pot on each string change?
<mvo> (currently)
<henninge> mvo: yes, that is the current situation.
<mvo> thanks for confirming henninge, not ideal but at least I know now that I have not overlooked a checkbox or something :)
<henninge> mvo: the next likly step will be tackled is to sync with branches hosted on launchpad
<henninge> mvo: That would save the upload but I don't know about automatic
<mvo> henninge: great, most (all?) of my stuff is hosted there :) any (rough) time estimates? is it [ ] weeks [ ] months [ ] years away?
<henninge> months [x]
<mvo> thanks :)
<henninge> I'd say, but there is no definite timeline yet ... ;-)
<henninge> mvo: vou're welcome
<mvo> its fine, just wanted to get a idea if its worth building some script magic or if its around the corner anyway so not worth bothering
<henninge> mvo: have a look at this, then: https://edge.launchpad.net/lp-translations-tools/
<mvo> henninge: thanks, I have something similar here, but *much* less well documented and a lot less options ;)
 * mpt goes to report a bug and finds it's already been reported by some "Matthew Paul Thomas" person
<CarlFK> whats a good way to script adding a ppa to sources.list?
<CarlFK> something like sudo (echo >>/etc/apt/sources.list)
<bigjools> use "sudo tee -a"
<Daviey> echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad/etc main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jackjones-ppa.list
<Daviey> is _one_ way
<superm1> hi guys, i've got an arch All binary package defined in debian/control that seems to not be getting added by the PPA build for i386 or amd64.  can someone take a look?  the package is nvidia-180-libvdpau-dev on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~superm1/+archive
<superm1> i see references to it in the build logs as being a built binary, but LP doesn't seem to add it
<bigjools> superm1: gladly, I like the look of that package :)
<superm1> thanks bigjools
<bigjools> superm1: ok so the build's completed, you just need to wait a bit longer for the publishing cycle to start
<superm1> bigjools, bug doesn't the status say "published" already?
<bigjools> that's just the source
<superm1> oh, that's confusing. i see
<bigjools> yeah it is a bit
<superm1> perhaps two different status bits would be a good idea "Source published" and "Binaries published"
<bigjools> some sort of indication of which packages in which arches are published would be good
<bigjools> if you file a bug I'll get it looked at
<superm1> sure
<superm1> against soyuz?
<bigjools> yes please
<superm1> okay will do
<superm1> bigjools, i filed the bug, but are you sure that's what it was?  It's been 30 minutes since the build finished and both the resulting binaries pages don't show a reference to the package (https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~superm1/+archive/+build/829489 and https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~superm1/+archive/+build/829490 )
<bigjools> superm1: let me check again
<bigjools> superm1: I can see them published ok, e.g. http://ppa.launchpad.net/superm1/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/
<superm1> bigjools, but not for the latest build (ppa8)
<superm1> that's the one where i made them arch all
<bigjools> superm1: I can see ppa8 in there
<superm1> for libvdpau-dev?  i just see ppa4 and two ppa6's
<bigjools> ah that one, sorry
<bigjools> superm1: right, there's no such package built
<superm1> but look at the amd64 build log, you'll see it referenced in the changes file
<superm1> and it's listed in debian/control too
<bigjools> I see it
<bigjools> weird
<bigjools> does it work if you build locally?
<superm1> let me give it a quick shot
<bigjools> superm1: ok so it's in the changes file Binary: header but there's no actual file referenced
<superm1> bigjools, hum well that's odd, it looks like even with "sbuild -A" it's not showing up locally either.  well i guess i've got some other problem with the package then that i'm not realizing.  sorry for the chatter, but thanks for taking a look
<bigjools> superm1: no problem, good luck :)
<NCommander> hey cprov
<superm1> bigjools, fwiw i found the problem, the original packager must have not anticipated arch independent packages because they blurted -s's in the rules file in a few places, so updating that resolves things
<bigjools> superm1: great
<krow> Ok, feeling like a n00b,... anyone have the URL to add a new project to LP?
<beuno> krow, https://launchpad.net/projects/+new
<krow> beuno: Thanks!
<pochu> no help contact? :)
<pochu> danilos: hi! I uploaded a bunch of translations templates for a lot of languages for emesene, and they are still in "needs review". when I uploaded them, I show a message saying they would be automatically checked, though. Does it take much for them to get through?
<pochu> danilos: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/emesene/trunk/+imports
<Ursinha> henninge, ^
<henninge> pochu: Imports are processed by an auto-approval script.
<henninge> pochu: the script tries to guess the language from the file name
<henninge> pochu: I am not sure if the filenames are good for that, although they  contain the language code.
<henninge> pochu: let me check ...
<pochu> henninge: thanks a lot
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> beuno, hi
<gsuveg> beuno, i have a solution....
<gsuveg> beuno, with a new ssh-key its works.... (and edit the .ssh/config)
<henninge> pochu: yep, the filenames should have been just the language code to get approved automatically, like "zh_TW.po"
<henninge> pochu: did you upload them in a tarball, btw?
<pochu> henninge: yes
<pochu> henninge: I can reupload them with the correct names
<henninge> pochu: no, that would create extra entries
<henninge> pochu: although ...
<pochu> I can put the current ones to "deleted"
<pochu> henninge: but if you can accept them, that would be awesome too :)
<henninge> pochu: yes, deleting was my idea
<henninge> pochu: it is either your work in renaming the files or my work in approving them manually ... ;-)
<henninge> pochu: but I'd suggest you rename the file to be consistent with future uploads.
<henninge> s/file/files/
<pochu> right
<pochu> makes sense
<henninge> pochu: no need to include the template again, btw, as it has already been  imported.
<pochu> henninge: sure. thanks a lot for looking into it :)
<henninge> pochu: pleasure
<mtaylor> how do I tell ~vcs-imports nevermind... I didn't really mean to do the import thing
<mtaylor> ?
<mtaylor> oh, maybe I did'
<mtaylor> everyone stop paying attention to me
<gsuveg> bye
<cprov> NCommander: hey
<NCommander> hey cprov
<cprov> NCommander: can I help ?
<NCommander> cprov, I had to ask you for something, but my mind went *bink* and I can't remember :-/
<cprov> NCommander: ehe, no problem.
<maxb> cprov: hi, is it documented anywhere where Soyuz gets its Packages-arch-specific from, and how often it gets it? I'd like to be certain I'm looking at the exact same version that Soyuz is.
<cprov> maxb: we use the debian P-a-s as it is.
<cprov> maxb: http://buildd.debian.org/quinn-diff/Packages-arch-specific
<maxb> Thanks - that was what I was wondering - did it get it by http, cvs, or git
<maxb> updates propagate automatically?
 * maxb is pondering a P-a-s masked binaries report
<cprov> maxb: cvs, every 15 min
<maxb> ah... and what about the fact that P-a-s is no longer maintained in cvs? :-)
<cprov> maxb: you might be thinking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/311952
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311952 in soyuz "Packages-arch-specific blocking of a single binary blocks the entire source package" [Medium,Triaged]
<maxb> yup, I filed that bug :-)
<cprov> maxb: cvs still up-to-date, but we will migrate to the http interface soon
<maxb> cprov: Are you sure cvs is still up-to-date? Looks to me like http and git have changes that cvs does not
<cprov> maxb: no, I am not sure.
<maxb> ok then. I've diffed the various sources - cvs is stale
<maxb> this is useful information, I shall use the stale version in working on my reporting script for now, then :-)
<cprov> maxb: right, quite a lot of changes.
<ScottK> cprov: What's the English version of infinity's comment on the p-a-s bug?
<ronny> yo
<ronny> any plans to lower the response times of launchpad?
<ronny> i geting something betwen 3-10 seconds peer request
<ronny> thats killing the usability
<spiv> ronny: yes.  See all the bugs tagged 'performance' in the bug tracker.
<f4> hi
<f4> a dev made a mistake on my project, and committed and pushed to his launchpad branch
<f4> to restore to last revision i do bzr uncommit then i have to do bzr push --overwrite ?
<danser> when I delete a project on launchpad, will its name become available for other users again?
<mwhudson> yeah. that works
<f4> because a normal push says "No new revisions to push." (which is right)
<mwhudson> danser: *you* can'
<mwhudson> t delete a project
<mwhudson> but, yes, aiui
<f4> mwhudson, your first line was for me? ^^
<danser> ah, okay, in that case: could a launchpad admin change the ID of 'atlantis' to 'stipvis'? afaik, there are no links to project pages yet.
<mwhudson> f4: yeah
<f4> ok thanks then :)
<mwhudson> spm: can you handle danser's request?
<spm> mwhudson: sure
<danser> spm: if it's more work than deleting a project, deleting is ok to me too - I'll just recreate it with the new name
<spm> danser: is about the same :-)
<spm> danser: https://edge.launchpad.net/stipvis
<danser> spm: great, thanks!
<spm> np
#launchpad 2009-01-08
<cprov> ScottK: ehe, basically that we should and we know how to fix soyuz P-a-s parser
<cprov> ScottK:  ignoring binary-lines (possibly converting entries for single-binary into source ones)
 * cprov realizes his version doesn't fit very well in English either :(
<ScottK> cprov: Thanks.  I thought that MIGHT be what he was saying, but I really couldn't tell.
<ScottK> cprov: While your fixing, it'd be nice to expose the copy of P-A-S you are using to the web.
<ScottK> It'd make troubleshooting easier (if Ubuntu/Debian P-A-S might be out of sync).
<cprov> ScottK: yes, that's a good point and it's in our plans.
<andresmujica> hi, anyone knows about a forums launchpad integration spec?
<andresmujica> i wonder how hard would it be to create something like this
<andresmujica> http://marumushi.com/apps/newsmap/newsmap.cfm?layout=0&selected=es,us&categories=world,nation,business,technology,health
<andresmujica> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treemapping
<andresmujica> also on top of launchpad.
<andresmujica> specifically bugs..
<andresmujica> so we can check trends mixing the flow of information from forums and bug reports
<tmurder> to get a link to anther bug in a comment, do i just type the number
<spiv> tmurder: "bug NNNN" works, yeah.
<tmurder> thanks
<johnemb> Hi... I'm having trouble viewing/browsing the source code of launchpad projects.. E.g. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-6.0/files   "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.". I've been having this problem almost constantly since 6 months ago... what's up with that?
<thumper> johnemb: it is a problem with loggerhead.  It does work periodically with large trees, and work is in progress to make it better.
<johnemb> thumper: ok thanks... periodically in my experience is probably around 1% of the time. Any idea of ETA of fix? (As I mentioned, I've seen this issue since I first started using Launchpad months ago)
<thumper> johnemb: it is much better for smaller projects
<thumper> but mysql is "largish"
<thumper> johnemb: I'm hoping it'll be getting better over the next several months
<johnemb> yes, that does not help me very much, as I work with mysql a lot ;)   OK, that ETA was kindof vague, but it helps to know that someone is working on it... thanks
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> is it possible to merge teams somehow?
<dholbach> I'd like ~ubuntu-motu to be merged into ~motu.
<bigjools> mrevell: ^
<mrevell> thanks bigjools
<mrevell> dholbach: hey there
<dholbach> hiya mrevellü
<dholbach> hiya mrevell
<dholbach> oops :)
<mrevell> dholbach: Could you please file a request at https://answers.launchpad.net/answers?
<dholbach> sure
<mrevell> That way the admins can see the request is really from you
<bigjools> What is there not to trust about Daniel :)
<dholbach> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/56726
<dholbach> mrevell: ^
<bigjools> curtis is on duty later
<dholbach> rock on!
<dholbach> thanks guys!
<mrevell> dholbach: I've assigned it to the LOSAs, shouldn't take long to be done.
<dholbach> super
<dholbach> mrevell: do you know who might be a able to hold a session about TTD or your LP Hacking/Review workflow at Ubuntu Developer Week?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep ? :)
<mrevell> dholbach: Hmm, not sure. I can put a request on the launchpad list
<dholbach> that'd be nice
<dholbach> we still have 3 open slots for UDW and I'm sure it'd interest a bunch of people
<mrevell> dholbach: Have you asked Steve A to do anything? If he has time, he could lead a great session, I'm sure.
<dholbach> mrevell: no, not yet - which topic do you reckon?
<mrevell> dholbach: Dunno :)
<dholbach> I can ask him anyway
<dholbach> hiya danilos
<danilos> dholbach: hey
<danilos> dholbach: happy holidays
<danilos> dholbach: how's it going?
<dholbach> err? happy holidays?  :)
<dholbach> good good is it going - how are you?
<danilos> dholbach: well, the ones coming in a year or so :)
<dholbach> woohoo! :)
<danilos> dholbach: awesome :)
<savvas> when people are done with a translation (.po files), where do they upload that file?
<henninge> savvas: go to the page for that po file (an url ending with +translate) and choose "upload a file" from grey menu bar.
<savvas> henninge: the horizontal grey one?
<savvas> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/firefox-3.0/+pots/firefox/ta
<henninge> savvas: if no pofile for that language exists yet, go to the template (a url containing a +pots) and choose "upload a file". The file's name should be the language code, like de.po.
 * henninge looks
<henninge> savvas: yes, but firefox is not translated in launchpad afaik
<savvas> ah
<henninge> savvas: we just import from the upstream project and only change in launchpad if there is something Ubuntu-specific.
<savvas> i see, thanks :)
<henninge> savvas: for more background information look here https://help.launchpad.net/TranslationsImportPolicy , here https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/StartingToTranslate and possibly here https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+faqs
<savvas> hm... I have a weird problem. I've set Tamil as a preferred language to test something, and now launchpad appears English and I think tamil (some words)
<savvas> I removed tamil and now it still contains english and some tamil words
<savvas> ok, cleared cache, everything's ok now :)
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: sinzui | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<f4_> hi. I created a release and added a changelog but it doesn't shows up want's going on?
<f4_> the description field works
<sinzui> f4_: where is the release?
<f4_> sinzui, here https://launchpad.net/ispees/1.1/1.1rc1
<f4_> what you see is in the description field, not in changelog
<sinzui> f4_: interesting, I just looked at the RDF from the same page. I see your change log
 * sinzui looks at some other releases
<f4_> other releases avec nothing filled 8-)
<sinzui> f4_: I see the change log never shows up. Let me see why
<f4_> -avec +have btw :)
<sinzui> f4_: The only place the changelog will ever appear is in the RDF. I'm going to file a bug to start a discussion about the purpose of this data. I see many projects do use the field
<f4_> i just went to see https://launchpad.net/bzr/1.1/1.1rc1 (bzr is my "template" for my project :) ) there is a changelog but bot visible, the thing is i'm pretty sure i've seen a bzr changelog in the past few days
<f4_> hm i might have seen this one actually https://launchpad.net/bzr/1.2/1.2
<sinzui> f4_: I was looking at https://edge.launchpad.net/bzr/1.9/1.9rc1. The changelog is only referenced in the add/edit form and in the RDF. nowehere else. bzr always adds a changelog
<f4_> ok
<f4_> in 1.2 it is in description and changelog
<sinzui> yep
<sinzui> f4_: I reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/315118
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315118 in launchpad-registry "What is the purpose of ProductRelease.changelog?" [Undecided,New]
<f4_> ok thanks for taking a look :)
<kiko__> sinzui, I think it is useful, just not being made useful so far
<sinzui> kiko__: So do I. Since we are working on releases and series right now, we have a opportunity to make this information more visible
<kiko__> sinzui, yeah. I'd love to have a "make a release" action and we could even calculate release status and the other stuff releases does for our own releases
<sinzui> kiko__: right, bugs and blueprints closed for the milestone should be incorporated into a changelog
<kiko__> would make our release announcements very fun
<sinzui> kiko__: I suspect I should be exempted from release announcements; my language is often not appropriate for the public.
<kiko__> sinzui, the public needs to learn to appreciate art
<sinzui> kiko__: I say the same thing to my children.
<rockstar> ...and inappropriate language.
<sinzui> rockstar: I cannot stop my children will learn obscenity.  The best I can do is teach them how to do it right
<rockstar> sinzui, essactly!
<rockstar> sinzui, I recall a scene in Boondock Saints where the f-word is used as an adjective, noun, verb and adverb.  That's how it's done right.  :)
<sinzui> rockstar: yep
<pet> I was wondering what the spec for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/soyuz/+spec/soyuz-lintian-reports was, but I cannot access the "Full details"
<sinzui> pet: let me look. We are migrating our spec to a public wiki as needed. I'll move it if it doesn't contain security info
<pet> thanks sinzui
<sinzui> pet, the spec is just a brain dump. I had to create a few pages before I could move the spec. I updated the blueprint to point to https://dev.launchpad.net/Soyuz/Specs/LintianReports
<pet> really appreciate your effort, thanks!
<kfogel> A friend of mine complained that he couldn't add tags to a bug when entering the bug, only could add tags by editing the bug later.  I searched to see if there was already a bug about this (it turns out there is, but more on that in a moment).  One of my searches was for "tags", like this:
<kfogel> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bugs?field.searchtext=tags&search=Search
<kfogel> That search failed to find this bug, however:
<kfogel> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/312885
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312885 in malone "Cannot adds tags when creating a bug report" [Undecided,Invalid]
<kfogel> Do bug searches not turn up 'invalid' bugs by default?
<kfogel> The only reason I found the bug is that I entered a new bug about this, and in the automated dup search after I clicked submit (which *rocks*, by the way), malone found 312885.
<kfogel> So whatever search powers malone has, I want them too! :-)
<mwhudson> kfogel: yeah, i think closed bugs are not found by the default search
<kfogel> mwhudson: mrmrm
<mwhudson> which makes sense ... some of the time :)
<kfogel> mwhudson: I can see some reasons why that might make sense... but also many (perhaps more?) reasons why it's suboptimal.
<kfogel> heh
<kfogel> we're saying the same thing at the same time
 * kfogel waits for mwhudson to say that too...
<kfogel> mwhudson: this boils down to an interesting question: a bug submitter does not realize, until *after* they click submit, that the entry interface is actually a search interface.
<mwhudson> if you're using the entry interface to search for bugs, something is wrong, i agree
<kfogel> If they knew that, then even responsible submitters would realize they don't have to do a dup search manually first (which, of course, is what both James and I did, because hey, this isn't our first rodeo, right?)
<kfogel> mwhudson: no, I'm not saying that
<kfogel> I think it's great!
<mwhudson> you can search for closed bugs from the advanced search page
<kfogel> Just the submitter should *know* that this interface is going to do the dup search for them.
<mwhudson> ah right
<james_w> I thought the submission page showed closed bugs, unlike the default general search
<mwhudson> james_w: yes, it does
<james_w> good
<kfogel> james_w: you mean the submission page post-submit?  yes, it does
<asabil_> hi all
<asabil_> sinzui: ping ?
<sinzui> hi asabil_
<asabil_> hi sinzui, you just answered my question on lp, but the meta project doesn't seem to be available yet
<sinzui> asabil_: Oh I misunderstood your question. Yes it can be people-project. An admin needs to do the remaining steps
<asabil_> oki thanks
#launchpad 2009-01-09
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact:  | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<jjesse> good evening, i just logged into launchpad on a new machine, was redirected to edge and wasn't asked to login in again, YAY YAY great job guys
<mi3> Hello, is there a quick and easy way to connect to Launchpad with Bazaar on a network that blocks port 22 (but can allow other ports, like 443)?
<jml> mi3: the only way I'd know of would require a little trickery
<jml> running an SSH server / portforwarding service on port 443 on an external server that you control.
<mi3> thanks
<mi3> I think I'll try and ask for port 22 to be unblocked around here
<mi3> for now :)
<BUGabundo> hi guys
<BUGabundo> $ bzr branch lp:gwibber  -Dhpss
<BUGabundo> Permission denied (publickey).
<BUGabundo> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<BUGabundo> HPSS calls: 1 <bzrlib.smart.medium.SmartSSHClientMedium object at 0x27056d0>
<BUGabundo> means anything to anyone?
<mrevell> mwhudson or jml still around? If so, could you take a look at BUGabundo's message above?
<BUGabundo> thanks mrevell
<BUGabundo> mwhudson: jml: ping
<mrevell> BUGabundo: They're in Aus. and NZ, so are unlikely to be around right now. abentley will be around later - he's on EST. Alternatively, send a mail over to feedback@launchpad.net.
<mrevell> We'll get an answer for you, either way :)
<BUGabundo> already debugging it on #bzr
<BUGabundo> it would seem either a prob with my lp pgp key
<BUGabundo> or the local config
<mrevell> ah ok
<BUGabundo> extra detail
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/102634/
<BUGabundo> fixed!
<BUGabundo> some how the key got renamed!!!!!!
<BUGabundo> mine was .ssh/id_rsa.1.pub and not .ssh/id_rsa.pub
<BUGabundo> filed here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/315398
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315398 in gnome-keyring "ssh key renamed (possibly) after upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<Narugawa> hi everyone !
<mrevell> hi Narugawa
<thekorn> hi, maybe I'm blind, I would like to vote for a review request, but where is thee button?
<thekorn> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~james-w/python-launchpad-bugs/urlerror-reason/+merge/2723 <- is the request
<thekorn> wasn't there a button on the "add comment"-page?
<mrevell> thekorn: Hmm, good question. Let me check something.
<mrevell> thekorn: In the reviewer table, where your name appears beneath Brian Murray's, there should be a "Review" link next to the status
<thekorn> mrevell, ok, thanks, found it, too many reply buttons on one page, so I missed that one
* barry changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact:  barry | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<edgimar> Is there a way to unsubscribe to emails which come from a team mailing-list if when you joined the team you subscribed to the list?
<james_w> edgimar: is there an "Unsubscribe" button on the team page?
<edgimar> Not that I was able to find.
<andrea-bs> edgimar: you can unsubscribe from the ML here: https://edge.launchpad.net/people/+me/+editemails
<edgimar> andrea-bs: I looked at this page already, and it only allows me to select the policy for when I join a team, but doesn't let me change the actual status for a given team.
<andrea-bs> edgimar: you can choose "Don't subscribe", can't you?
<edgimar> andrea-bs: there are three options, under the "when should launchpad automatically subscribe you to a team's mailling list?", and other than that, I don't see anything pertaining to specific teams.
<andrea-bs> edgimar: are you sure that you are receiving mails from a mailing list and not from the bug tracker or something?
<edgimar> Perhaps it is from a bug-tracker.  If so, then I should re-state my question -- how do I turn on/off the receiving of bugs for a team per email?
<edgimar> (in general, not per-bug)
<andrea-bs> edgimar: if your team is subscribed to all bugs for a project, then you have to ask the team admin to unsubscribe from the project or to filter mails with your client
<edgimar> andrea-bs: that's unfortunate.  Any plans to add this feature?
<edgimar> (since of course some members of a team might like to receive bugs via email, and others not)
<andrea-bs> edgimar: well, I'm not the right person to ask to, I'm just a LP user :)
<edgimar> any ideas where to direct the inquiry then?
<andrea-bs> edgimar: you may report a bug asking for this feature: https://launchpad.net/+filebug
<edgimar> ok, thanks.
<andrea-bs> edgimar: oops: https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<vadi2> I have two emails registered with launchpad, and it's mistaking the user from who I sent the emails. Is it possible to make launchpad stick to one email only?
<beuno> vadi2, you decide which of the two is the default
<vadi2> how?
<beuno> vadi2, in your profile page, click on "change details"
<beuno> and then, "Email settings"
<vadi2> got it
<vadi2> thanks!
<mrevell> New podcast episode! http://news.launchpad.net/podcast/launchpod-15-launchpads-going-open-source
<flavour> barry: As help contact can you let me know ehther it's possible to rename an LP site?
<LarstiQ> flavour: LP site? Do you mean a project?
<barry> flavour: do you want to rename a launchpad team or project?
<flavour> barry: Both, but the Project is most important
<flavour> I already changed the name on the page, but the URL should change too really
<barry> flavour: you should open a question on launchpad for this: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<flavour> Right...it is possible then?
<flavour> Or tou're not sure?
<barry> flavour: a launchpad administrator (which i am not) can make the change for you
<flavour> ok, thanks
<flavour> I'll post there & see what happens :)
<barry> np
<barry> :)
<barry> flacoste: i'll make sure the question is assigned to the right person.  paste the question url here when you've added it
<barry> flavour: ^^
<barry> flacoste: nm!
<flavour> barry: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/56871
<flavour> I see others have asked this in the past...must be fairly common ;)
<barry> yeah.  unfortunately it's not something that you as project owner can do thru the web
<barry> flavour: also, i don't believe the old urls can be forwarded
<flavour> ok, np
<flavour> Not too big a deal just now
<flavour> Which is why I put it inbrackets
<beuno> barry, isn't that what salgado did?
<beuno> with project aliases and such?
<barry> beuno: oh, you're right. how do you set up an alias?
<beuno> I have no idea  :)
<salgado> barry, ask one of the LOSAs
<barry> salgado: an alias has to be set up by a losa?
<salgado> yep
<barry> salgado: cool.  flavour's question should work for him then
<salgado> cool
<salgado> gotta go now
<soc> hi
<soc> i just wondered if there is a plan to improve the profile page a bit?
<soc> currently i use it as some sort of todo list ...
<soc> but afaik there is no support for tables and so on ...
<jturney> I'm having a problem using my PPA; the dput succeeds, but then nothing happens; I've almost certainly made the package wrongly... but I don't get any clue what's wrong
<bigjools> jturney: how long ago did you upload?
<jturney> I tried a few days ago
<jturney> I tried again a couple of times in the past couple of hours
<beuno> soc, yes, we are working out on how to provide personal dashboards
<soc> beuno: that's very good to hear
<soc> most people argue, that i could do the same thing with a desktop application
<soc> but i'm often on different computers, so haveing one single place for my todo list, bugs, translations, packages would help enourmously!
<soc> having some table support an being able to color the table background would be enough for me ...
<beuno> yeah, I feel the same way about desktop apps
<beuno> well, I'm not sure if we're thinking about the same thing
<beuno> a ToDo list would revolve around bugs/blueprints/code
<beuno> not arbitrary lists
<soc> "ToDo list" might not be the right word ...
<soc> at the moment i have mess like that: https://launchpad.net/~soc-krg-nw
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> is there any admin here able to create a meta project ?
<beuno> soc, well, what will make it easier for you, is our inline-editing with ajax. So you will just click, edit, save.
<matsubara> asabil, ask in https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion. please provide the name of the meta project you'd like and the names of the projects that would be under it
<asabil> matsubara: already done
<jturney> How long might I expect to wait for the mail with the .changes file at the moment, then?
<asabil> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/55914
<matsubara> asabil, it's assigned to kiko and he's on a sprint. Likely that he'll take care of that next week
<asabil> ok thanks
<soc> beuno: that sounds great!
<beuno> soc, that's actually one of the features that will land first  ;)
<soc> thanks!
<soc> glad to hear that
<maxb> jturney: If your uploaded .changes is not signed, or is not signed with the right pgp-key, I think you currently get no error email (because in that case launchpad doesn't actually know who did the upload)
<jturney> I'm specifying the  signing key id  0x7633C10E, which is the one I have configured on launchpad
<jturney> dput says there is a good signature made with that key when I do the upload
<bigjools> jturney: what maxb said, double check your signatures.
<jturney> http://pastebin.com/m315e9705
<jturney> https://launchpad.net/~jon-turney
<bigjools> jturney: can I see your dput.cf please
<jturney> sure
<jturney> http://pastebin.com/m1d9666a2
<bigjools> cprov, are you around?
<bigjools> mthaddon: still about?
<mthaddon> bigjools: yep
<bigjools> mthaddon: aha - can you help jturney see what happened to his missing upload please?  It'll be in the failed upload area on germanium I guess
<mthaddon> bigjools: he doesn't get a log/email response of that?
<bigjools> mthaddon: no, it's some failure mode that prevents email
<bigjools> usually a key problem
<bigjools> jturney: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21065116/eJdXmBy38Eh5kNV8KxOKurMoN36.txt
<bigjools> thanks for helping mthaddon
<maxb> Hmm - why doesn't launchpad email the owner of the PPA if it can't deduce an identity from the key?
<mthaddon> bigjools: np, thx for talking me through it
<bigjools> maxb: to avoid spamming the innocent
<bigjools> we'll be doing ssh-based uploads in the future which will avoid this problem
<jturney> hmm... ok.... so can I simply remove the ~ppa suffix from the changes file?
<bigjools> you need pidgin-musictracker_0.4.12-2_source.changes
<jturney> oh, or is that telling me <arch> is missing
<jturney> right :-)
<bigjools> this warrants a bug report if you wounld't mind :)
<bigjools> erm *wouldn't*
<jturney> sure
<bigjools> thanks
<jturney> oh, no, thank you :)
<bigjools> we aim to please :)
<bigjools> now, it's Friday night and I need a beer.  Goodnight all.
<maxb> Does anyone have a rough estimate on the ETA for signed PPAs? Is it days, or weeks?
<maxb> (and maybe a note could be added to bug 125103 for others to see)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125103 in soyuz "ppa archives are not signed" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125103
<barry> maxb: i do not know the eta for that and unfortunately i think the people who might know are all gone for the weekend.  let me ask around though
<maxb> Well, I don't expect it to happen over the weekend, so I can guess "at least two days" :-)
<maxb> But it would be nice to have some sort of indication on whether I should be eagerly checking the keyserver next week, or being patient :-)
<barry> maxb: i've been told we're waiting on some new hardware.  i don't have an eta
<maxb> Fair enough - maybe the relevant people could be asked nicely to publish an eta in the bug when it becomes available?
<barry> bigjools: ^^
* barry changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact:  | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<barry> have a good weekend everyone
<IndigoJo> hi everyone
<IndigoJo> can anyone help with building a package of mercurial (the DVCS) in my ppa? specifically with getting rid of some obsolete packages
<IndigoJo> patches, I mean
<IndigoJo> in the debian/patches directory
<ScottK> IndigoJo: Are you trying to update to the new version?
<maxb> IndigoJo: I've done that in my PPA, want to just grab it?
<IndigoJo> oh? you've packaged hg v1.1.2?
<maxb> yes
<IndigoJo> great
<IndigoJo> that's great
<ScottK> maxb: Interested in helping get it into Debian/Ubuntu?
<IndigoJo> just for future ref, how did you deal with the patches directory full of patches which had already been merged upstream?
<maxb> ScottK: yes, I need to find the time to test it with its rdepends, though
<ScottK> maxb: In the Debian Python Applications Packaging Team (PAPT) svn there's a draft package that's being worked on.
<ScottK> maxb: You might join #debian-python on OFTC and join into the effort already in progress.
<IndigoJo> maxb: also, do u want me to add the info about your packages to the mercurial wiki?
<maxb> IndigoJo: sure, go ahead
<ScottK> IndigoJo: To answer your question, remove them from debian/patches and debian/patches/series or debian/patches/00list if one of those exists.
<maxb> ScottK: oh, I'm a fool, I checked the packaging svn, but now I realize I should have looked for branches, not just at trunk, what with the lenny freeze :-)
<ScottK> maxb: Actually it's not due to freeze it's due to a new person not knowing better.
<ScottK> maxb: There's a ML you can follow to (which is how I know).
<maxb> huh, indeed there are no branches
<ScottK> He merged it into trunk earlier today.
<ScottK> At least according to the CIA bot on #debian-python.
#launchpad 2009-01-10
<IndigoJo> OK thanks for all ur help guys, I've posted the info to the wiki & also repackaged your debs for Hardy
<IndigoJo> they are on my ppa
<IndigoJo> perhaps they can put them in backports cos there's no official deb for hg later than 1.0.1
<IndigoJo> bye
<CarlFK1> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/web2conf/+bugs  is there some way to see the last person who commented on a bug?
<elkbuntu> what is the appropriate way to re-sign the ubuntu code of conduct with a new key, when the old signature is with a revoked key?
<ScottK> CarlFK: For example, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/web2conf/+bug/283547/+activity
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 283547 in web2conf "* internationalization needed (or at least, international-friendliness)" [High,Fix committed]
<vadi2> Hi. How is it possible to make it so launchpad links to the users homepage on commits?
<vadi2> The person is already logged in with "bzr launchpad-login"
<james_w> vadi2: set "bzr whoami"
<james_w> such that it includes an address for them that is registered on launchpad
<vadi2> ahh
<vadi2> thanks a bunch
<jgastal> i see there is no one on help duty, but maybe someone can help me, what time is the staging database updated? I registered at around 2:00pm(GMT-3) yesterday, but my account still doesn't work on staging, any ideas?
<CarlFK1> ScottK: i want to see the whole list of bugs - the ones where I am the last person to touch I don't want to look at again
<ScottK> I don't think there's any way to do that.
<CarlFK1> I was hoping for a config page somewhere.
<ScottK> Maybe keep all the bugmail and sort in your MUA by bug number and then date.
<wgrant> Oh, so LP packages won't stick around forever :(
<ziroday> Hi, I keep getting 104: Connection Reset by peer errors when using bzr to branch from launchpad, any ideas why?
<ziroday> Hi, I keep getting 104: Connection Reset by peer errors when doing bzr branch lp:do. Any ideas why?
<Hobbsee> so I found another launchpad bug.  Do I get a pony for it?  ;)
<oojah> Ubuntu bug p0ny in launchpad "Launchpad doesn't have enough ponies" [Wishlist,New]
<Hobbsee> hahahaha
<oojah> :)
<Hobbsee> darn.  wasn't actually a bug.
 * Hobbsee will have to try harder
<OsamaK> Hello, How can I be a member of <https://translations.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ar> so apply translations..
<oojah> OsamaK: You can go to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ar and use the "Join this team" link.
<OsamaK> oojah, nothing like that for me, btw, is it the right team for applying Arabic translations?
<oojah> Are you logged in to launchpad?
<OsamaK> yeah sure.
<oojah> I presume it's the right team, but I'm nothing to do with it so couldn't say really.
<oojah> I see a green button with "Join this team" and a link "Join the team" in the list on the right hand side.
<OsamaK> can you post the link?
<oojah> Sure
<oojah>  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ar/+join
<OsamaK> Thanks, joined.
<Laibsch> Hi there
<Laibsch> I'm trying to upload unchanged sources from debian experimental to my ppa for testing.  According to "https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Using%20packages%20from%20other%20distributions" this should be possible and I think I did it successfully once or twice in the past
<Laibsch> The last couple of days it does not work.  Did anything change?  My ~/.dput.cf looks like http://rafb.net/p/Ha5Zk736.html and "dpkg-genchanges -S -sa > ../tmp.changes && debsign -k1D98DF69 ../tmp.changes && dput -f hardy ../tmp.changes" is what I do, but fail.
<afflux> what's the error?
<Laibsch> The upload succeeds, but I never get any response from Launchpad via mail
<Laibsch> no error
<afflux> huh
<afflux> no idea then ;)
<hyperair> hi. i've accidentally marked bug 248705 as affecting evolution-exchange (upstream) and linked the bug to bgo, but i should have marked it as affecting evolution-data-server instead. can someone tell me how i cn change this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248705 in evolution-data-server "evolution-exchange" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248705
<beuno> Laibsch, why aren't you signing the change?
<afflux> hyperair: that's not possible. Change the -exchange remote watch to "None, the status of the bug is updated manually.", change the status to invalid, create a new task for e-d-s.
<beuno> hyperair, you want to edit the upstream link?
<Laibsch> beuno: What do you mean?  I am signing the change
<Laibsch> debsign -k1D98DF69 ../tmp.changes
<Laibsch> AFAIK, that should be sufficient, no?
<Laibsch> https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/51583
<Laibsch> that is how I understand it
<beuno> Laibsch, ah, since you added: allow_unsigned_uploads = 1
<Laibsch> well, maybe that is only due to c&p
<hyperair> beuno: no the upsteram link is correct
<Laibsch> I guess I can remove it
<hyperair> beuno: the package name is wrong
<hyperair> afflux: i'll try that thanks
<beuno> Laibsch, I'd also remove the trailing /hardy
<beuno> the changelog will tell LP what series to build against
<Laibsch> beuno: No, that is the whole point
<beuno> hyperair, you can't remove the bugtask currently, so as afflux said, you just set it to invalid
<Laibsch> beuno: Built against series X no matter the changelog
<hyperair> beuno: yeah i just did thanks
<beuno> Laibsch, I don't think you can do that
<Laibsch> beuno: Again, that is the whole point, read "https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Using%20packages%20from%20other%20distributions"
<Laibsch> It is possible and I have done it
<beuno> Laibsch, ah. So it is.
<beuno> and have you uploaded your gpg key to launchpad?
<Laibsch> yes
<beuno> Laibsch, I don't know what could be wrong then, sorry
<wgrant> Laibsch: tmp.changes is probably the problem.
<wgrant> There is a bug where misnamed .changes files will cause a silent rejection.
<wgrant> Why are you mangling the .changes anyway?
<Laibsch> wgrant: What filename could I use instead?  I don't want anything package specific.  Currently, I can (was able to) reuse that oneliner from bash history for all packages
<Laibsch> wgrant: https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/51583
<wgrant> It has to be package-specific.
<wgrant> Isn't it harder to rename the changes file than alter your dput line?
<Laibsch> wgrant: ?
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> I see.
<wgrant> Manually generating the changes file. Ew.
<wgrant> I'd either debuild -S or grab the original .changes and resign it.
<Laibsch> cd /usrc/src/$package1 ; $myoneline; cd /usrc/src/$package2; $myoneliner
<wgrant> Or name your generated changes file properly.
<Laibsch> without changing $myoneliner
<Laibsch> wgrant: Do you have a bugnumber for those silent rejections?
<wgrant> There is one somewhere.
<wgrant> Let me find it.
<wgrant> Bug #315643; it happens to be the latest one filed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315643 in soyuz "PPA upload fails silently if .changes filename is misformed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315643
<Laibsch> wgrant: Thanks
<Laibsch> At least I know now why it suddenly started to fail
<fred> Hi; does launchpad have data exporting of all tickets/whatever associated with a project? if not, is this planned when it's opensourced?
<LarstiQ> fred: I don't know how easy that is with the launchapd api, but if you are in need of it it can be done
<fred> well, I'm considering using launchpad once it's open source; I know this sounds like the wrong way around, but if it lets me export my data, I'll use launchpad.net instead of setting up my own instance
<fred> reason being that setting up my own instance is fine, but I want to be able to get a full backup of my data
<fred> and if canonical die/have a change of heart re launchpad/whatever I don't lose it.
<fred> s/is fine/is effort/
<LarstiQ> fred: right, getting your data out shouldn't be a problem I think.
 * LarstiQ sees if they make a public statement about that somewhere
<beuno> fred, allowing people to export their data is something we're working on
<beuno> alternatively, if you request your data to be exported today, we will do it for you
<fta> "Upload Warnings: PPA exceeded its size limit (6356.00 of 5120.00 MiB)."
<fta> seems like an unexpected growth to me
<MrKanister> fta: lol..what do you have in your ppa ^^
<fta> MrKanister, https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive
<MrKanister> fta: wow. I am speechless
<fta> about 100 packages, but it's not worth 6.5G
<fta> well, maybe
<fta> the -dbg are huge
<ryanakca> Wouldn't a translation of FooBarBaz made in Launchpad be a derivative of FooBarBaz regardless?
<balor> Where in the launchpad UI is the link to create a new project?
<balor> (I can find the links to create a new branch etc...)
<oojah> balor: https://launchpad.net/projects/+new-guided
<balor> oojah: I found it eventually by googling it.  But where in the UI does the link exist?
<balor> oojah: Because I never really remember URLs that long.
<oojah> Go to launchpad.net, click on "Open Source Projects", then click "Register a project"
<oojah> I'd say that the first link is probably the problem.
<f4> is this what a deleted user looks like? https://launchpad.net/~maurizioantillon
<wgrant> f4: Or a user that has never logged into Launchpad.
<f4> he has
<f4> he created 2 weird bug reports on my project some time ago https://bugs.launchpad.net/ispees/+bug/310284
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<wgrant> Ah, yes, he likes doing that.
<wgrant> He has had many accounts, all of which we believe to be suspended.
<wgrant> Although it is rather like whack-a-mole.
<fred> beuno: thanks (re exporting)
<f4> the bug report was "celeron@ 430 udp 5353 725"
<wgrant> Yes, just invalidate them for now. They were meant to be sort of deleted, but apparently some must have been missed.
<f4> i did
<f4> it's not a problem :)
<wgrant> Most of them appear to have been filed against Ubuntu; there were *heaps*.
#launchpad 2009-01-11
<gmb> wgrant: It might amuse you to know that our favourite spammer asked to have his accounts reactivated the other day, much to my amusement.
<Hobbsee> hahaha, nice.
<wgrant> gmb: Haha.
<wgrant> Wonderful.
<Hobbsee> gmb: how did you manage to diplomatically reply to that?  :)
<wgrant> I remember he filed lots of questions after his first two accounts were really properly disabled asking why.
<gmb> Hobbsee: I didn't; I left that for mrevell. I couldn't have managed to not responed with "AHAHAHAHANo."
<wgrant> mrevell is useful for that sort of thing.
<Hobbsee> hahahaha
<Hobbsee> gmb: that's what I suspected :)
<andrea-bs> Hello! demo.launchpad.net gives me 503 (Service Temporary Unavailable)
<wgrant> andrea-bs: I think I heard that demo is gone for the time being.
<wgrant> andrea-bs: Use staging instead, I suppose.
<andrea-bs> wgrant: demo.lp.net is the only that sends mails :(
<extrakrisp> hi, I was wondering if the launchpad project itself (the application which powers launchpad.net) is open source, and if so, where can the sources be gotten and development tracked?
<persia> extrakrisp, Best answer is "not yet".  There was a presentation in December indicating that large portions of LP should be open-sourcing progressively over the first half of 2009.
<extrakrisp> ah, and is there any URL on dedicated mailing list which allows one to be kept up to date on the progress of this effort?
<extrakrisp> or*
<persia> I'd guess launchpad-users, but that's only a guess.
<extrakrisp> ok, thanks a bunch!
<thekorn_> there is also a usefull wiki page https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<wgrant> July 21 is the big day.
<persia> 24 February is the interesting date for me.  Key in so many ways.
<extrakrisp> ah, very cool
<extrakrisp> the wiki is exactly what i was looking for
<extrakrisp> thanks folks, thats exactly what I was interested in :)
<extrakrisp> happy coding
<tcr> I just saw that you can set up mailinglist with launchpad; can you also subscribe such a mailing list to the bug tracker?
<persia> tcr, Yes.  What you cannot do is allow people who are not members of your team to subscribe to the mailing list.  The admin interface also isn't ideal.  Other than that, they do just about anything you would expect from a mailing list.
<tcr> persia: My final goal is to make the mailing list available through gmane as a read-only group.
<tcr> Has anyone done that before?
<persia> Dunno if anyone did it, but LP MLs are uniquely suitable because it's really hard to subscribe.
<tcr> uniquely suitable?
<tcr> I think I'll add a feature request for gmane support. And ask for advice what scenario deems the developers best.
<tcr> The issue is available for comments under https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/57072
<bebraw> how can i cancel a VCS import? i figured out a way to handle it manually
<bebraw> can i just delete my trunk somehow and start anew?
<Goundy> bebraw I got same problem before and just asked an admin and he kicked it out for me :)
<bebraw> Goundy, cool. :) i come from svn background so getting in grips with bzr takes a while. the concept is neat though :)
<Goundy> bebraw I came from svn also... and to be honnest I feel like svn is a crap compared to bazaar ^^
<bebraw> Goundy, any idea how to find an admin?
<Goundy> well I asked on this channel :/
<Goundy> how admins ! show up !
<LarstiQ> heya bebraw
<bebraw> heya LarstiQ :)
<mok0> Please remind me, what is the generic form of your personal LP page? (something with +me?)
<persia> mok0, Yes, +me
<persia> e.g. https://launchpad.net/+me/+archive
<Nafallo> ~person ?
<mok0> persia: hm, clicking on that gets me a 404
<Nafallo> i.e. https://launchpad.net/~nafallo/+archive for example.
<mok0> Nafallo: yes, but I would like the generic form for documentation purposes, so anyone clicking the link would get his/her own LP page
<Nafallo> oh. didn't know there was one :-)
<wgrant> /people/+me
<mok0> wgrant, that worked! Thanks!
<Nafallo> haha. kewl.
<wgrant> np
<vadi2> I'm having a small issue with "bzr commit --fixes lp:#". It links to the bug report, but does not set status to fix released.
<vadi2> I'm not sure why, and I didn't find any launchpad page for this feature (just read it off an interview)
<wgrant> vadi2: It's not intended that it will close the bug, and there are good reasons for this.
<wgrant> You need to close the bug manually.
<wgrant> I would explain further if it wasn't 2:30am.
<Nafallo> wgrant: it isn't.
<Nafallo> Sun Jan 11 15:31:05 GMT 2009
<Nafallo> ;-)
 * wgrant sends Nafallo to the corner.
<Nafallo> hehe
<wgrant> (the corner of .au)
<Nafallo> ooooh
<Nafallo> yes please.
<Nafallo> you live there!
<wgrant> Gah.
<wgrant> I do.
<Nafallo> hehe
<Nafallo> and it should be warm this time of year :-)
<wgrant> It'll be rather too warm later today, IIRC.
<Nafallo> there is no such thing as "too warm" ;-)
<wgrant> Where by later today I mean tomorrow.
<wgrant> 38C isn't too warm?
<Nafallo> nope
<Nafallo> almost a bit cold
<wgrant> It doesn't get cold here :(
<vadi2> well, that's unfortunate
<Sebastian> Can I delete https://launchpad.net/php-object-freezer/couchdb somehow?
<Gjergj_Sheldija> hi, can i ask for some help regarding packages in launchpad ?
<Adri2000> Gjergj_Sheldija: ask your question
<f4> Gjergj_Sheldija, I think you should just ask you'd have more answers :)
<Gjergj_Sheldija> how to i delete erroneous branches i created in lauchpad ?
<Gjergj_Sheldija> and start importing the correct one from sourceforge
<idnar> so, I had a bug with an associated branch, and I merged the branch into trunk (which is my "development focus"); should this not be reflected on the bug report in some way?
<idnar> I sort of expected it to change to status "Fix Committed"
<nhandler> idnar: I believe it won't mark it as Fix Committed unless the bzr commit was marked as fixing the LP bug
<nhandler> I think there is a --fixes flag for bzr
<idnar> I used --fixes lp:1234246
<idnar> and once I pushed the branch to launchpad, it was automatically associated with the bug, which is fine
<idnar> maybe the problem is that I didn't repeat --fixes when I committed the merge?
<LarstiQ> iirc bzr --fixes support in launchpad isn't done yet
<idnar> okay
<idnar> I just wanted to make sure I hadn't missed something I was supposed to do, really
<Bit_Breaker> hello
<thumper> morning
<thumper> LarstiQ: --fixes will create a link between the branch and the bug, but it doesn't yet change the status of the bug task
<lunatech> page says " Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.  "  ---->  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~drizzle-developers/drizzle/development/revision/784
<thumper> :(
<thumper> I'll poke an admin
<thumper> LOSA even
<djsiegel2> Launchpad peeps, we did a Launchpad shoutout on the new GNOME Do homepage: http://do.davebsd.com/development.shtml
<lunatech> thanks thumper
<lunatech> works now
<thumper> cool
 * thumper looks
<thumper> djsiegel2: nic
<thumper> e
<djsiegel2> gracias
<djsiegel2> thank you for LP!
<FAJALOU> hi i have am trying to upload a package to my ppa.... I have a .dsc, .orig.tar.gz, .build, .diff.gz and .tar.bz2, how can (and what) do i need to upload? THANKS!
<RAOF> FAJALOU: The .source :)
<FAJALOU> hmmm ;)
<mok0> _source.changes
<FAJALOU> i have no idea what iam doing :((( lol.
<RAOF> This can be built by running 'debuild -S' in the extracted package directory.
<FAJALOU> ah ok
<RAOF> mok0: Ok, if you want to be actually _correct_, then yes :)
<mok0> he
<mok0> I do
<FAJALOU> and how can i upload it RAOF ?
<FAJALOU> (is it ok if debsign failed?
<mok0> no debsign needs to suceed
<FAJALOU> :( lol
<persia> Most common error with debsign failing is that the latest entry in the changelog isn't an exact match for the Name, Comment, and email address of one of the identities on the GPG key.
<FAJALOU> debuild:  fatal error at line 150:
<FAJALOU> Oh ok....
<FAJALOU> that makes sens, what to do then?
<ScottK> -k<KeyID>
<persia> No, just fix the changelog to match.
<ScottK> OK.  That too.
<persia> -k is like swatting a fly with a sledgehammer
<FAJALOU> o are you flipping kidding me!
<FAJALOU> gra
<FAJALOU> i did this all on my laptop; i am now on my desktop...
<FAJALOU> ok i will do this later...
<FAJALOU> thanks
<persia> Best practice is to have a mapping between keys and identities, rather than a mapping between keys and computers.
<FAJALOU> ?
<mok0> FAJALOU: change top changelog entry to be signed by you
<FAJALOU> mok0: even if the key is on a diff. computer?
<mok0> FAJALOU: you should use an ID which is also in your gpg key
<FAJALOU> and in what file should I change it?
<mok0> FAJALOU: debian/changelog
<FAJALOU> is there a way to dll my key from the internet?  i have the url for my key for my ppa
<mok0> FAJALOU: you need your secret key which is not on the internet, but in ~/.gnupg
<FAJALOU> ?
<FAJALOU> mok0: but it is a different key than my key online.... the one i used to sign my ppa...
<mok0> FAJALOU: you need your signing key on the machine you are working on
<FAJALOU> mok0: ok, it has nothing to do w/ the internet?
<mok0> FAJALOU: no
<FAJALOU> ah ok
<mok0> FAJALOU: ... but your public key may be on the internet
<mok0> FAJALOU: on a key server
<FAJALOU> how can i figure out my 'passphrase'
<FAJALOU> isn't that my pw?
<mok0> FAJALOU: no, that's what you defined when you created your key pair
<FAJALOU> ...... hmm...... can i find it if i have seahorse open?
<mok0> FAJALOU: if you've forgotten it, you're toast
<mok0> FAJALOU: Not even the CIA could recover it :-)
<FAJALOU> i never remember setting a passphrase
<mok0> FAJALOU: you have to
<FAJALOU> hehe
<FAJALOU> yah for randomly typing in password until you find the right one :D
<mok0> good luck :-)
<FAJALOU> yay!
<FAJALOU> it worked :DDDD
<FAJALOU> ok so now i have .source.build
<FAJALOU> and .source.changes ...
<FAJALOU> so where to from here ?  I have tried following the forum stuff, but it confuzzled me.
<FAJALOU> dput the .changes?
<mok0> FAJALOU: have you set up your ~/.dput.cf file?
<FAJALOU> yes
<mok0> FAJALOU: then go
<FAJALOU> well 'yes' ;)
<mok0> dput xxx ...source_changes
<FAJALOU> xxx?
<FAJALOU> and isn't it source.changes ??
<mok0> FAJALOU: whatever you've called your ppa in .dput.cf
<mok0> dput ppa <changesfile>
<mok0> dput myppa <changesfile>
<mok0> or whatever
<FAJALOU> with tilde?
<mok0> eerrr... no
<FAJALOU> incoming = ~cunninghamlouis/ubuntu/            No host cunninghamlouis found in config
<FAJALOU> ?
<mok0> FAJALOU: can you pastebin your .dput.cf file?
<FAJALOU1> sorry mok0
<FAJALOU1> froze up
<mok0> np
<FAJALOU1> ok so did you get the incoming=   and the no host thing?
<mok0> FAJALOU1: the first line in the entry has brackets around it
<mok0> right?
<FAJALOU1> which line?
<FAJALOU1> the my ppa?
<mok0> FAJALOU1: look here: http://pastebin.com/f57671e5b
<FAJALOU1> mine says my-ppa
<mok0> FAJALOU1: then you use "dput my-ppa changesfile
<FAJALOU1> ok
<FAJALOU1> ohhhhhhhhhhhh
<FAJALOU1> i thought i was supposed to put in my name thing ;)
<mok0> ah
<FAJALOU1> ok it _says_ that it installed it
<FAJALOU1> how long does it take to show up?
<mok0> FAJALOU1: 5-10 minutes
<FAJALOU1> ok.
<FAJALOU1> so can i just retrace my steps here?
<mok0> yes
<FAJALOU1> first you do dh-make ...... right?  and then .......
<mok0> mmm
<FAJALOU1> ?
<FAJALOU1> i guess first you dll the source, and un pack it.
<FAJALOU1> and then ?
<mok0> dh_make gives you templates for debian/
<FAJALOU1> ohk?
<mok0> yes
<FAJALOU1> so after you extract, then dh_make ..........  then the command you gave me?
<FAJALOU1> debuild -S -k<key>
<FAJALOU1> and then dput my-ppa <path to .dsc>
<FAJALOU1> ?
<mok0> FAJALOU1: well, yes, after you've edited all the files in debian/
<FAJALOU1> edit files?
<FAJALOU1> https://launchpad.net/~cunninghamlouis/+archive
<FAJALOU1> i refreshed... is there anything in it?
<mok0> no
<FAJALOU1> this is bad?
<mok0> you'll get a mail from lp saying if the upload was accepted or rejected
<FAJALOU1> ah ok
<FAJALOU1> for dh_make i used dh_make -e <email>
<FAJALOU1> http://pastebin.com/f110baab
<FAJALOU1> does that look right?
<FAJALOU1> oops. that has numbers in it :|
<mok0> FAJALOU1: no, you need to customize the files dh_make has created. They are only templates
<FAJALOU1> oh..... i didn't do that ...
<FAJALOU1> does it matter?
<oojah> FAJALOU1: Very much so :)
<FAJALOU1> grar
<FAJALOU1> i didn't do it on this one...
<oojah> FAJALOU1: Try reading through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete - it's quite a lot to take in but it does cover just about all you need.
<FAJALOU1> oojah: that is where i took most of the info i found... but even that was too much ;)
<mok0> FAJALOU1: you have work to do
<FAJALOU1> yah...... :( i don't have time...
<mok0> you need time
<FAJALOU1> very much so
<FAJALOU1> there's no automated way to do this all?
<FAJALOU1> and where should i put a [needs packaging] ticket?
<FAJALOU1> in ubuntu bugs?
<oojah> FAJALOU1: Yes, in ubuntu
<oojah> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<FAJALOU1> ok that's what it thought ;) thanks oojah
<oojah> no problem
<FAJALOU1> ok thank you all for your work.  have a good night
<RAOF> Argh.  Can someone have a look at https://edge.launchpad.net/~do-testers/+archive/+build/833678 to verify that there's nothing that I've crazily overlooked?  I *have* gnome-do 0.7.95.1 in that PPA!
#launchpad 2010-01-11
<idnar> hrm, my script is setting status on a bug task, but nothing appears to be happening :(
<idnar> oh, I need to call lp_save I guess
<idnar> yay, it works :)
<nigel_nb> hi, is there documentation about launchpad polls some place that I can refer to
<nigel_nb> apparently polls can only be set to open 12 hours after current time
<nigel_nb> is that normal or is there some way to open it immediately?
<nigel_nb> I asked a question a few minutes back on LP poll
<nigel_nb> if anyone knows about it, can you please let me know..
<Some_Person> Is it possible to delete a PPA?
<micahg> Some_Person: a PPA can be disabled by an admin, but I don't think it can be deleted
<wgrant> You can actually disable it yourself now.
<noodles775> bug 392887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392887 in soyuz "Cannot delete or rename a PPA" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392887
<micahg> ah
<micahg> good to know
<spm> micahg: fwiw - it can be deleted if and only if it's never been used. not sure if that's spelt out in that bug (click-lazy today :-) )
<micahg> spm: that bug actually links to another bug which shows it was fixed :)
<spm> really? win!!! :-D
<spm> Oh. that's the disabling; diff but related issue.
<micahg> yeah
<Some_Person> Ugh, what's with the launchpad build queue? It first said 22 minutes, then 21, then 22, then it kept going down to 13, and now it's back at 22
<Some_Person> now 32
<tsimpson> when people upload packages, the queue goes up, when packages are built, the queue goes down
<noodles775> Some_Person, I'm guessing that some other jobs with a higher priority have been queued...
<wgrant> Some_Person: That can also happen when a package takes longer to build than expected.
<wgrant> All we can do is guess. But that's usually wrong.
<Some_Person> I can't figure out why my package is failing to build
<Some_Person> It works fine here
<spiv> Some_Person: missing build-dep, maybe?  What's the error?
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: adeuring | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<pmjdebruijn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/499751 does "fix committed" does not mean released right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 499751 in launchpad-foundations "Librarian does not check upper limit on filesize" [Medium,Fix committed]
<spiv> pmjdebruijn: right
<spiv> pmjdebruijn: it's always possible that someone forgot to update the bug status, of course.
<spiv> pmjdebruijn: but I would think in this case that that fix is not yet part of the production launchpad.
<stub> pmjdebruijn: That is correct. It will be fixed released next rollout (when we change the filesize in the database to a bigint).
<pmjdebruijn> ok great
<pmjdebruijn> that will explain why my upload failed again
<pmjdebruijn> I should have read better
<pmjdebruijn> stub: thanks
<pmjdebruijn> I noticed the rollout should be end of this month
<obnox> hi
<obnox> (how) can a question that is expired be un-expired?
<tansell> whats the correct channel to ask questions about why a package was rejected from a PPA?
<tansell> The only error I'm getting is "Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error."
<wgrant> tansell: That's not the only error. Can you pastebin the email?
<mithro> wgrant: http://pastebin.com/m372cc5b6
<tansell> wgrant, I can't see another error there...
<wgrant> tansell, mithro: Um, indeed. Let me look at that code to work out why.
<wgrant> But I can see the problem.
<tansell> oh?
<tansell> if you can see the problem I can work on fixing that now too :)
<wgrant> You cannot upload a version 1.0 source package with an orig.tar.bz2 -- it must be an orig.tar.gz.
<tansell> shouldn't have lintian have caught that? :/
<wgrant> It's technically valid in 1.0 sources, but no archive software accepts it.
<wgrant> (it's also only supported by reasonably recent versions of dpkg)
<tansell> wgrant, so how do I tell it to use a version 2.0 source package? :)
<wgrant> tansell: 2.0 was sort of skipped. You could use 3.0 (quilt), but that's only supported in Ubuntu 10.04 and later.
<wgrant> You should probably use a gzipped tarball instead.
<tansell> okay
<tansell> yeah - I'm trying to backport a 3.0 (quilt) package
<wgrant> tansell: can you upload that problematic source package somewhere?
<wgrant> It's not immediately obvious why the real error is not shown. I'll run it through locally tomorrow and see what happens.
<tansell> wgrant, it's kinda large
<wgrant> But now, sleep.
<obnox> Hey folks, any hint on un-expiring questions in launchpad? Is is possibe, if so, how?
<deryck> Hi, obnox.
<deryck> obnox, by un-expiring, do you mean prevent it happening?  Or do you want to un-expire a particular bug (which is just really to change it's status back to something you prefer)?
<obnox> hi deryck
<obnox> deryck: it is not from the bug section but from the answers section
<obnox> deryck: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tinyproxy/+question/88021
<obnox> it expired after 15 days of inactivity
<obnox> i was wondering whether there was a means for users to reactivate that question
<obnox> I would like to pursue the issue
<deryck> obnox, oh, sorry.  Didn't see you meant a question.  I didn't even know those expired.  Saw something "expiring" related and thoughts "bugs" :-)
<obnox> but I couldn't find a "knob" to press on the interface
 * deryck looks at the question
<deryck> obnox, yeah, I'm afraid I won't be much help.  I assume someone responsible for tinyproxy could open it again.  Or an lp admin.
<deryck> adeuring, do you know how ^^ ?
<deryck> adeuring, and welcome to week-long CHR! ;)
<adeuring> deryck: ;) let me look...
<obnox> deryck: ok. responsible for the tinyproxy ubuntu package == MOTU
<obnox> deryck: responsible for tinyproxy upstream == me (since recently) and another guy
<obnox> deryck: so I wanted to look some into the ubuntu packaging, maybe participate
<obnox> deryck: I started a project page yesterday https://launchpad.net/tinyproxy
<obnox> still really learning how to use launchpad, how the ends fit together
<deryck> obnox, yeah, I meant responsible for the package on lp.
<obnox> ok, that is "MOTU"
<deryck> obnox, but I would assume you could get that power since you are the upstream.  But like I said, I'm not that knowledgeable about the answers app.
<deryck> I could look at the code, but I'm being lazy and hoping adeuring can answer your questions. ;)
<obnox> deryck: ok thanks anyway!
<obnox> let's wait what adeuring can say about it
<obnox> either it is not possible at all, or there is a general scheme
<deryck> obnox, np.  welcome to #launchpad, btw :-)
<obnox> :)
<obnox> i registered a while ago and joined the samba-team there to at least monitor samba issues in the ubuntu packages. not much intervention yet
<adeuring> obnox: you can re-open a question by adding a comment and clicking the button "I'm providing more information"
<adeuring> obnox: sorry, that should be "i still need an answer"
<obnox> adeuring: thanks! (sorry for the delay - I was afk)
<obnox> adeuring: does that only apply to the person who has asked the question?
<obnox> adeuring: because I am only seeing the button "Just add a comment" on the expired Q
<adeuring> obnox: yes. Other people can re-open the question again
<obnox> adeuring: errr... s/can/can't/ ?
<obnox> adeuring: or am I missing s/th in the web frontent
<adeuring> obnox: err, yes, I meant can't...
<obnox> ok :) thanks for the info
<d1b> will it ever be possible to edit comments on bug reports/
<d1b> ...
<mars> d1b, there is a historic reason why.  deryck, ^ do you know why?
<deryck> mars, I didn't know it was historic.  I thought it was just to not change the conversation, which is common in blogs, trackers, etc.
<deryck> d1b,  mars -- and I don't think we would allow editing of comments in the future.
<mars> deryck, ah.  I figured 'historic', as in, 'we made the decision to not change the conversation a while ago'
<d1b> deryck: why not do what trac does
<d1b> and other sane things :P
<deryck> mars, right :-)
<d1b> they let you edit it but show you the diff
<d1b>  / diffs
<deryck> d1b, I'm not sure what advantage this brings.  Most people ask for this feature to hide sensitive info and if the diff is accesible....
<d1b> deryck: "most" ?
<d1b> im asking because it means you don't have comments like "oh i meant Y "
<maxb> d1b: I do not recall seeing this feature in trac. Can you point to an example installation which has that feature?
<d1b> or i forgot " X"
<d1b> maxb: sure
<d1b> http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/11111
<deryck> d1b, yeah, but it's a heavy change to just clean up typos.  You still get spammed by bug mail telling of the edit.
<d1b> deryck: i shouldn't
<d1b> which is what id like to avoid.
<deryck> d1b, I'm not saying we wouldn't do it, I'm just saying it's not likely to get done anytime soon (where soon == ever) :-)  given the number of other things on our plate.
<d1b> oh look new comment!
<d1b> wait a second that comment just says the other one is ...
<d1b> kind of thing
<deryck> d1b, but if someone filed the bug and did the work, certainly we would consider the patch.
<maxb> d1b: Launchpad already allows editing the *description*
<d1b> deryck: update set text ....
<deryck> d1b, I understand, but IMHO, that's the long way around to avoid that.  And I'm not sure in practice adding the feature actually achieves what you want.
<d1b> deryck: sure it does
<d1b> it avoids confusion and clutter
<deryck> d1b, you assume that we don't send mail on edits.  But if we don't by default, someone will complain that the bug had activity without being notified.  So we have to send the mail.  Then we have to do the work to make it configurable to not get the mail, which is really what you want.
<d1b> deryck: sure it is.
<d1b> go look at the monster bugs
<d1b> in order to add ne winformation it must now go at the end
<d1b> awesome!
<d1b> like the bug with ipv6 regression
<d1b> i keep getting emails and i can't even see the unsubscribe me from this bug report.
<d1b> now that is annoying
<deryck> d1b, bug number?
<d1b> 417757
<deryck> bug 417757
<d1b> yes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417757 in eglibc "[karmic regression] all network apps / browsers suffer from multi-second delays by default due to IPv6 DNS lookups" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417757
<deryck> was repeating for the link ;)
<d1b> "I noticed using torrent software like qbittorrent (1.5.6) on Karmic (but
<d1b> not on Jaunty) would kill all network functionality for _other_ software
<d1b> for some minutes, and when up afterwards resolving connections the
<d1b> network would be very sluggish"
<d1b> wow that bug is really on bug topic
<d1b> would be nice to have the slashdot commenting / point system lol
<d1b> erh comment*
<d1b> deryck: i can't see an method to unsubscribe from this bug in the email
 * d1b labels new bug
<deryck> d1b, who are you on Launchpad?
<d1b> https://edge.launchpad.net/~d+b
<d1b> i think i got pulled in with the rest of https://edge.launchpad.net/~ipv6
<d1b> as some smart person put us on this bug
<d1b> seriously would be useful to FILTER out comments now
<d1b> there are still people providing useless crap.
<d1b> "ve been experiencing intermittent slow browsing in Firefox 3.5 with
<d1b> IPv6 enabled. It's much better than it was but there are periodic 3 to 4
<d1b> second delays in loading web pages"
<d1b> yah like every other person who commeneted before you.
 * d1b end rant
<mars> d1b, might be the comment thread structure.  IMHO that doesn't happen so much on stack overflow, where you can write a "Me too!" comment in reply to someone else, and it shows up immediately under the other.
<mars> d1b, in other words, LP comment threads have heavy UI boilerplate around them, and it hides the conversation a bit.
<deryck> d1b, so it seems to me your bothered by 80 comment cap before being able to comment, not being able to unsubscribe, and pointless comments.  I count only one "oops I meant this" type comment up until the 80 limit.
<deryck> d1b, again, comment editing solves none of these issues.
<d1b> deryck: i meant that
<d1b> one could go back and add details later.
<d1b> and then you could lock those except a few from making new comments.
<d1b> mars: yes that is an issue.
<d1b> deryck: there are people who say something then possibly if they could edit would have put it in the original comment.
<d1b> deryck: also look at comment 20
<d1b> sorry *
<d1b> 21/ 22 /23 /24
<deryck> d1b, right, I don't disagree with that point.  I just mean that the feature you say you want is not going to solve the problems you cite.
<deryck> locking a bug is also another separate feature :-)
<d1b> deryck: 23 would have gone in 22
<d1b> 24 in 21
<d1b> etc.
<d1b> having reduced the number of new comments by 20% would be an improvement.
<deryck> d1b, you assume the users will make these good decisions though.  :-)
<d1b> deryck: i assume that the people coding it know better.
 * mars wonders if Ubuntu bugs go through phases similar to Forming/Storming/Norming/Performing, but in miniature?
<d1b> mars: lol.
<deryck> d1b, what's your display name on LP?  Trying to find your subscription to help you unsubscribe.
<d1b> deryck:  i pasted a link
<d1b> https://edge.launchpad.net/~d+b
<d1b> i paste a gain :P
<deryck> d1b, I don't see that you are subscribed to Bug #417757.  What does the rationale say in the email's you get?  You must be in one of the subscribed teams.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417757 in eglibc "[karmic regression] all network apps / browsers suffer from multi-second delays by default due to IPv6 DNS lookups" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417757
<d1b> deryck: correct
<d1b> deryck: like i said above
<d1b> ipv6team
<deryck> ah, sorry, didn't see that.
<d1b> tis fine i rant :P
<d1b> made it hard to see.
<deryck> d1b, so unfortunately, you can't unsubscribe without leaving the team or unsubscribing the team.
<d1b> deryck: should i file that as a new bug now ?
<deryck> d1b, this needs to be fixed.  and it's already a bug.
<d1b> oh goody.
<deryck> actually two or three or more bugs around this issue.
<d1b> nice to see it is fixed.
<deryck> d1b, no, it's not fixed now.  I said it *needs* to be fixed.
<d1b> i note that the bug where you get redirected to edge and login twice isn't fixed yet either.
<d1b> deryck: a joke :P
<d1b> of course this is now problematic for me to find that bug, becaus eit is probably closed and thus will not show up on my bug page.
<deryck> d1b, no worries. :-)  There are currently 1750 not fixed in Launchpad bugs app. ;)  But we're working on them, believe it or not.
<d1b> leading me to point to another bug which isn't fixed but may now have suffered the same fate :(
<deryck> d1b, I don't understand what "fate" you mean.  We don't close bugs if they're not fixed.
<d1b> oh goody it isn't closed, it is just there since 2005 .
<d1b> deryck: erh, "won't fix" / fixed.
<d1b> i guess.
<deryck> d1b, ah,yeah, we do occasionally mark won't fix.
<merbit> I get an error timeout while retrying to build a package: OOPS-1472ED682
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1472ED682
<merbit> oh and.. happy new year everyone :)
<merbit> hm.. looks like it's fixed now
<adeuring> merbit: This OOPs is not yet in our OOPS database, so I can't give any real comments, but if it was a timeout, it may have been spurious
<merbit> perhaps you're right, thanks adeuring :)
<c_korn> hello, can someone tell me why this code snippet gives a HTTP 400 Bad Request error ? without the status="Fix released" it works fine: launchpad.projects["getdeb.net"].searchTasks(status="Fix released", order_by="-date_last_updated")
<geser> c_korn: have you tried "Fix Released" (with an upper-case 'R')? else look if the http response contains any helpful hints
<c_korn> geser: ah, the capital r was it. thank you!
<c_korn> hm, how can I find out who marked the bug as fix released ? (may not necessarily the assignee)
<geser> I guess you need to wait on bug #237934 as I didn't find anything in the API doc
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237934 in malone "Expose IBugActivity in API" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237934
<qnix> hi, just got this error during my package build: make: dh_lintian: Command not found
<qnix> on "plutonium". any idea?
<ScottK> Probably using a release with a debhelper too old to have that command.
<qnix> On hardy, debhelper is 6.
<ScottK> Yep, too old.
<qnix> debhelper: /usr/bin/dh_lintian
<qnix> err, I have debhelper on this machine.
<qnix> *7*
<vish> hi folks... Bug #367626 has been closed for nearly a week but still lp hasnt updated the bug status , can someone update it or do i need to file a bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 367626 in indicator-session "Hibernate does not ask for time-out confirmation" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367626
<vish> closed *upstream* for nearly a week
<adeuring> vish: This is a channel for Launchpad users. You might get more attention for example in #ubuntu -- I assume that there are quite some Ubuntu developers which don't read  this channel very carefully
<vish> adeuring: i was told it was a bug in malone.. so i was hoping it would be simpler if someone fixed it than a bug... ;) anyways thanks
<adeuring> vish: ah, sorry, didn#t read your message carefully enough. gmb, still around?
<gmb> adeuring: Just about...
 * gmb reads scrollback
<gmb> vish: So, we're having problems syncing with gnome-bugs at the moment. We're aware of this suckage on our part and we're working to fix it. It's a problem of having 13,000+ bug watches against the gnome bugtracker and not checking all of them efficiently, amongst other things.
<gmb> vish: Rest assured it is being worked on, though. We're updating our bug watch checking system to cope properly with the volume of watches.
<vish> gmb: so , i can leave it as such? and it would be fixed later?
<vish> gmb: ah thanks :)
<gmb> vish: Yes.
<SEJeff> Are there any lp devs here? I'm curious about loganberry.canonical.com which is hitting bugzilla.gnome.org really hard
<SEJeff> and the request is: POST /xmlrpc.cgi HTTP/1.1
<thumper> SEJeff: how hard is pretty hard?
<SEJeff> thumper, Whatever it is doing is causing the memory usage of that apache child to go > 4G
<thumper> oooo
<SEJeff> It took down bugzilla.gnome.org earlier and we had to reboot it
<elmo> ouch
<elmo> SEJeff: I'll stop it talking to bugzilla.g.o
<SEJeff> So I (as a member of the sysadmin team) would love for you to be gentler please
<SEJeff> elmo, Thanks
<elmo> SEJeff: as a workaround, until the relevant people can investigate it.  it's the LP 'bug watches' feature, I guess
<thumper> SEJeff: there has been work on the script that does this
<thumper> SEJeff: it should be gentler soon
<thumper> SEJeff: I'll let the appropriate people know
<SEJeff> elmo, thumper Thanks
<SEJeff> We can log whatever you need if required, but we would rather not having the xen vm holding bugzilla tipping over because launchpad is beating it up :)
<deryck> SEJeff, this is just now happening?  Or it's been hitting bugzilla hard for longer than the last few minutes/hour?
<SEJeff> deryck, Well someone told me @ 10:50 Pacific time bugzilla.gnome.org was down
<SEJeff> It died a horrible swap death.
<SEJeff> That was the very first I'd heard of this problem.
<SEJeff> Then we noticed 1 apache child growing quickly to over 2G and up to 4G so we restarted httpd several times. Then we updated the apache config to show mod_status.
<bfiller> james_w, jml : can either of you guys help me with a launchpadlib usage problem?
<SEJeff> We tracked down the query with apachectl fullstatus and looked for that pid
<deryck> SEJeff, ok, very sorry.  We're trying to update our code that syncs with gnome's bugzilla, but we certainly shouldn't be hammering you.
<jml> bfiller, quite possibly, although we aren't the only people on this channel who could :)
<james_w> bfiller: sure
<bfiller> trying to figure out how to get all of the related projects from a group using API, i.e. launchpad.net/~foo-group/+related-projects
<SEJeff> deryck, Not a big deal, it happens. Just please don't let it continue happening :)
<bfiller> I'm able to get all of the direct projects for a project_group but not indirect
<deryck> SEJeff, yeah, definitely we'll stop. :-)  We should have notified you we were doing work, too.  Sorry again.
<bfiller> jml: ok :)
<SEJeff> deryck, No worries really. If you're doing something major like that again feel free to hop into #sysadmin on gimpnet and give a shout.
<jml> bfiller, what do you mean "indirect"?
<deryck> SEJeff, will do.  Thanks for the offer.
<bfiller> jml: I guess I'm trying to figure out subteams that a team is a member of
<jml> bfiller, oh right.
<bfiller> jml: such that I can list the projects of both the team and all of it's parent teams
<bfiller> jml: projects_group object represent team? I'm assuming so.
<jml> bfiller, no, they don't
<jml> bfiller, a project_group is a collection of projects, like gnome
<jml> bfiller, a 'team' is a team.
<bfiller> jml: ok, it was clear how to get a team then from the top level objects
<jml> bfiller, somewhat confusingly, a person is also a lot like a team
<jml> bfiller, and our generated API documentation blurs the difference even further: https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/#team
<jml> bfiller, sub_teams or super_teams might be what you want.
<bfiller> jml: so would I use a search on the launchpad.person but give it a team name?
<bfiller> jml: to get a handle to a team?
<jml> bfiller, once you have a team, to get the teams that a team is a member of
<jml> bfiller, to get a handle on a team, launchpad.people['team_name']
<jml> bfiller, or, there are lots of other ways
<bfiller> jml: makes sense, I didn't realize team was a subclass of person
<jml> bfiller, it's complicated
<jml> bfiller, and certainly not obvious from the API docs.
<bfiller> jml: and then how would I get the projects associated with that team?
<bfiller> jml: that's what I really want
<jml> bfiller, hmmm.
<jml> bfiller, what do you mean by "associated with"
<bfiller> jml: the equivalent of https://edge.launchpad.net/~oem-solutions-group/+projects (substitute whatever team instead of this one)
<bfiller> jml: I guess "associated with"== projects that the team has access to
<otto_sange> help question: when I run the command $ bzr branch lp:valo-cd
<otto_sange> I get the error:Server does not understand Bazaar network protocol 3, reconnecting.  (Upgrade the server to avoid this.)
<otto_sange> Server does not understand Bazaar network protocol 2, reconnecting.  (Upgrade the server to avoid this.)
<otto_sange> bzr: ERROR: Generic bzr smart protocol error: Server is not a Bazaar server: Received bad protocol version marker: "error\x01Generic bzr smart protocol error: bad request u'bzr request 2'\n"
<otto_sange> My end is Bzr 2.0 and the other end is of course Launchpad. nothing on google about this..
<otto_sange> I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 and a standard bzr installation.
<jml> bfiller, sorry, someone in real life grabbed me
<jml> bfiller, I don't think that the methods for getting ~team/+projects are exposed via the API. One second, I'll confirm it.
<bfiller> jml: thanks
<jml> bfiller, there's a method on IPerson named getOwnedOrDrivenPillars
<jml> bfiller, which is _not_ exposed via the API
<jml> bfiller, thinking...
<otto_sange> anybody?
<thumper> otto_sange: that is very weird
 * thumper tries
<bfiller> jml: any way to do lp.projects.search(list of project names)?
<thumper> otto_sange: if you do `bzr --version` what do you get?
<jml> bfiller, not really. the operation lp.projects['foo'] is really really cheap though
<thumper> otto_sange: works for me
<jml> bfiller, it appends 'foo' onto a URL
<otto_sange> Bazaar (bzr) 2.0.0
<jml> hmm. and maybe makes an https request :\
<thumper> otto_sange: and if you do `bzr lp-login?
<otto_sange> it returns correctly my user name. still the branching gives the same error message
<bfiller> jml: actually that probably won't help, cause no way to map from list of teams to projects
<thumper> otto_sange: do you have any known proxies between you and launchpad?
<otto_sange> my bzr installation and conf are clean, so a reinstall can't help..? my ssh key work on other servers, so it should be fine and there are no known proxies
<jml> bfiller, umm, yeah. so the thing to do is expose the relevant method
<jml> bfiller, I can't see a work-around in the existing API.
<otto_sange> the  "u'" in bad request u'bzr request 2'\n seems to be the UTF8-symbol in python. Could this be related to the fact that my system locale is Finnsih..?
<bfiller> jml: thanks for you help, I'll file a bug/wishlist for that API to be exposed
<jml> bfiller, thanks
<thumper> otto_sange: I'm asking some bzr people
<otto_sange> thumper: what is the proper traceroute command in Ubuntu nowadays? I could try to scan for a proxy..
<thumper> otto_sange: you could try the full branch address
<thumper> otto_sange: bzr branch bzr+ssh://<your-lp-id>@bazaar.launchpad.net/~asko-soukka/valo-cd/devel/
<otto_sange> thumper: what is your python version? Mine is 2.6. If I remember correctly, the u' -thing is gone in 3.0.
<thumper> otto_sange: my default is 2.6 as well
<otto_sange> thumper: bzr branch bzr+ssh://otto@bazaar.launchpad.net/~asko-soukka/valo-cd/devel/ gives the same error.. :(
<thumper> otto_sange: good, at least it is consistent
<thumper> otto_sange: at this stage I'd ask on #bzr as the command works for me
<thumper> otto_sange: and may be a locale issue
<thumper> otto_sange: but I really have no idea
<otto_sange> thumper: ok, I'll head there. Thanks anyway!
<jml> bfiller, can you tell me the bug number please?
<bfiller> jml: just filed https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpadlib/+bug/506127
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506127 in launchpadlib "expose API to get projects for a person/team" [Undecided,New]
<jml> bfiller, thanks.
<cyberix> When will the current edge become the actual version?
<maxb> cyberix: https://dev.launchpad.net/Releases/2010Calendar
<RenatoSilva> what if I have a large program with large translation work I want LP to help with, but the translations are copyrighted by MANY people?
<RenatoSilva> Translations available in LP are given as BSD by the copyright owner, right?
<RenatoSilva> But what if they are MANY? How can MANY copyright owners change the license
<RenatoSilva> For example, Moin wants to use LP for translation, but can't because of licensing/copyright
<RenatoSilva> Moin is GPL, why not block non-GPL-complatible projects from using Moin translations? That would be an easy solution
 * RenatoSilva gtg, please /memo him for answers
<toobaz_> Hello. This log: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37747253/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.smss_1.1-2_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz suggests me that something python-related is not installed... but I can't understand what, and other packages of mine with similar requirements, debian/rules and setup.py built perfectly...
<geser> has this package of yours a debian/pyversions file?
<toobaz_> no
<geser> that's what it is complaining about
<toobaz_> well, that's what I'm wondering about... gpapers and flickruploadr didn't neither
<toobaz_> (in the same PPA)
<toobaz_> (oh, by the way, the package builds perfectly in my karmic)
<geser> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37189075/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.flickrupload_1.0.0-1~lucid_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz contains the same error
<wahben> how do I delete a project from launchpad?
<thumper> wahben: you ask a question on the launchpad project and someone will deactivate it
<thumper> wahben: which project?
<toobaz_> wow. this is sad. thanks, geser
<wahben> thumper, thanks.. just a personal project that I decided I dont want to share code :p
<thumper> wahben: I can disable if you tell me the name
<wahben> thumper, zarb
<wahben> thumper, thanks for your help, I like open source, the only thing is that I am afraid that my code is not "professional" enough to be part of the community yet...
<thumper> there is a hell of a lot of code that is crap and open (not saying that yours is crap)
<thumper> wahben: the project is still there, just not active
<wahben> thumper, and if I deleted the branched, the code should not be avail anymore correct? ill re-upoad once its more finalized..
<thumper> wahben: yes, if you have deleted the branch it is not accessable
<maxb> toobaz_: It would appear that your package lacks a dependency on 'python'
<toobaz_> maxb: mmh... yes, that's pretty essential, I feared it. I was just trying to cowbuild it...
<toobaz_> thanks
#launchpad 2010-01-12
<RenatoSilva> Asking again: how about a GPL project with a lot of copyright holders using LP for translations?
<RenatoSilva> in current policy, ALL of them need to deliver their translations under BSD, when importing the translations to LP
<RenatoSilva> why not lock these imported msgstrs to only GPL-compatible projects
<RenatoSilva> why make everything BSD? this makes projects like the example not be able to use LP
<spiv> RenatoSilva: perhaps try the launchpad-users mailing list?  I'm no sure if any of the translations people are around in this timezone.
 * RenatoSilva lazy
<spiv> RenatoSilva: :)
<spiv> RenatoSilva: well, so long as you're patient as well as lazy, I'm sure it'll work out :)
 * RenatoSilva goes watch LOST
<crimsun> OOPS-1473C388
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1473C388
<spiv> crimsun: ouch, death by thousand cuts^WSQL queries.
<spiv> (well, almost)
<spiv> No single really obvious culprit from a 5 second glance :/
<aquarius> I have many, many small projects; no more than a half-dozen files of HTML+JavaScript or Python or whatever. I'd like to keep these in source control. I used to use svn for this. I'd like to use LP instead, but setting up a project is a big pain. Is there some easily-taken middle ground?
<aquarius> I don't really want to push the branches as +junk -- the projects aren't junk, they're just small.
<ronny> make a single project, just push to branches below that?
<adeuring> aquarius: I'm afraid that we don't have anything smaller than projects.
<wgrant> aquarius: Why is setting up a project a pain?
<aquarius> ronny, I thought about that. Isn't it likely to be a bit confusing for people? Also, won't LP keep complaining at me about not having set a main branch for the project?
<adeuring> aquarius: I think ronny is right (assuming that your projects are at least slightly related)
<aquarius> wgrant, fill in a long page, pick a description, nominate a branch as trunk
<aquarius> svn experience of "creating a new project": svn mkdir http://svn.kryogenix.org/svn/projectname; svn co !$ .; svn add *; svn commit -m "first checkin"
<wgrant> You should just need to fill in the name, summary, description and license.
<aquarius> these projects don't rate their own description pages, talks about what they are, that sort of thing; they're just a way to get the code online.
<aquarius> so maybe the answer is: write a launchpadlib script that creates a minimal project
<aquarius> wgrant, if I don't nominate a trunk branch, though, it's confusing for someone who goes to launchpad.net/projectname, because they will say: where do I get the code from?
<wgrant> aquarius: Right. So nominate a trunk branch.
<aquarius> and, realistically, the only question I expect people to ask about these projects is "where do I get the code from"? If that's in any way hard or confusing then it's a deal breaker for this use :-)
<wgrant> That takes about two seconds.
<aquarius> adeuring, the projects are totally, totally unrelated, unless "I wrote them" counts as a relation ;)
<aquarius> so it sounds like you guys are suggesting that I create a new LP project for each thing, and I just have to live with LP requiring more metadata?
<adeuring> aquarius: well, i think it depends on how much of the LP features you want to use aside from code hosting
<adeuring> aquarius: the more things you want to use, the more hassles you'll get if you have just one project
<aquarius> adeuring, yeah, so the one-project-to-rule-them-all idea is probably a bad one.
<adeuring> aquarius: probably. Anyway, how many projects are you talking about? (plain curiosity ;)
<aquarius> http://svn.kryogenix.org/svn/ has 41
<adeuring> aquarius: I see. OK, needs some quite boring work to create these projects on LP...
<aquarius> yep.
<aquarius> looks like I need to write a launchpadlib script, which is annoying because it solves the problem for *me* but doesn't solve it for anyone else.
<aquarius> so everyone else will look at lp and think: blimey, setting up projects is a pain, by comparison with {my svn server, github, etc} :(
<aquarius> hm, making it a bzr plugin would be good
<aquarius> bzr new-lp-project
<adeuring> aquarius: If/when you set up these 41 projects, it might help us if you send a short notice to feedback@launchpad.net. We are monitoring the creation of new projects to avoid "spamming" of Launchpad with unused or bogus projects. Just mention the existing SVN repository so that the reviewer can see that there is some real code for these projects.
<aquarius> adeuring, cheers for that tip :)
<adeuring> aquarius: welcome ;)
 * adeuring thinks it would be really frustrating if you set up all these 41 projects and the out reviewers suspects that somebody did not know what he was doing and disables all these projects....
<aquarius> you are entirely correct :)
<aquarius> right, time to go talk to the bzr people about extending their launchpad plugin. :)
<aquarius> weird. https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib says to use launchpad = Launchpad.login_with('just testing', 'staging', cachedir), which says lazr.uri._uri.InvalidURIError: "staging" is not a valid URI.
<aquarius> Does it need to be "https://staging.launchpad.net" rather than "staging"?
<aquarius> (i.e., is this a doc bug)
<aquarius> indeed yes, it looks like a doc bug
<aquarius> er!
<aquarius> and now I get an undefined entity &nbsp; traceback when authorizing.
<spiv> aquarius: I would guess you should use launchpadlib.launchpad.STAGING_SERVICE_ROOT
<spiv> But that's a wild guess considering I haven't even looked at that doc link :P
<aquarius> and that also fixes the second bug, too :)
<spiv> aquarius: maybe look at bzrlib/plugins/launchpad/lp_api.py?
 * aquarius files a doc bug
<aquarius> hm. So...if I know that there's a REST method available (to create new projects, in this case), how do I know how what launchpadlib calls it?
<maxb> launchpad.net/+apidoc
<maxb> though I'd be surprised if something as complex and usually guided as project creation had an API method
<aquarius> https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/#projects-new-project
<aquarius> I know there's a REST method for it. What I don't know is how to call that using launchpadlib.
<adeuring> aquarius: I think the call is lp.projects.new_project(...9
<aquarius> adeuring, aha, that exists. got it; launchpad.<section name>.<rest method name>
<aquarius> that's useful :)
<adeuring> aquarius: right. If you are confused by the API doc, it often helps to take a look at the webservice tests. In this case, I looked in lib/lp/registry/stories/webservice/xx-project-registry.txt of the LP source code.
<aquarius> adeuring, can't imagine why I didn't think to look there ;-)
<adeuring> (line 658)
<aquarius> that's handy, though; now I'll know where to look next time :)
<adeuring> aquarius: well, for perfcet documentation, that shouldn't be necessary ;) But we are humans and haven't yet figured out how to write perfect dics ;)
<adeuring> ...perfect docs...
 * aquarius creates a project on staging from launchpadlib. Nice.
<persia> aquarius: Was that standalone, or with bzr lp new-project?
<aquarius> persia, lp new-project already exists??
<persia> Not to my knowledge.  I thought you were adding it.
<aquarius> oh right, OK, I see what you mean. No, not from a bzr plugin yet; direct with launchpadlib. I'm experimenting to see how to do it before I start writing code
<komputes> Is there a page on Launchpad that shows, overall, what bugs affect the most users. (A tally sheet of 'affectsmetoo').
<komputes> Also is there a way to list the user a bug affects?
<adeuring> komputes: there is an API method bug.users_affected_collection_link
<adeuring> (for you latter question)
<adeuring> komputes: regarding your first question: I don't hink that we have such a page
<komputes> adeuring: not sure how I can use that> in combinating with launchpad scripts (like what bdmurray does?)
<persia> Could one use the collection_link to get a countable list of users to get the affected count?
<komputes> adeuring: how hard would it be to hack one together quickly (or would it kill the db)?
<persia> komputes: Note that making staging thrash would probably have less effect on most users.  The data is a bit outdated, but it would be close to what you seek.
<adeuring> komputes: (1) load an launchpadlib bug object; (2) iterate over bug.users_affected
<adeuring> persia: tehre is also the API property bug.users_affected_count
<persia> nifty :)
<persia> SO it's just query all open bugs, and then sort by that property.  Handy nice list.
<komputes> adeuring: need some help with 1 & 2, sorry, I use launchpad a lot, but think is a little outside my comfort zone. Can any user do this or special permissions are needed?
<adeuring> persia: yes
<persia> komputes: Try installing launchpadlib and reading the docs.  It mostly needs a bit of python.
<komputes> persia: okidok
<komputes> python-launchpadlib
<persia> komputes: Also https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
 * komputes is checking it out
<adeuring> komputes: as persia says: should be easy to do. See https://help.launchpad.net/API/ and https://help.launchpad.net/API/Uses to find examples.
<mwhudson> iterating over all open bugs doesn't sound like a small amount of data
 * komputes grrrs to himself, no man page ;)
<adeuring> komputes: There are lots of methods to find bugs; if you already know which bug or bugs you are interested in, simply call lp.load(https://api.edge.launchpad.net/beta/bugs/<id>) to get the bug object.
<adeuring> And you can get the string "https://api.edge.launchpad.net/beta" as launchpadlib.launchpad.EGDE_SERVICE_ROOT (similar for staging)
<marchino> can i download a tar package of a project which does not provide any download files?
<marchino> (...from lauchpad, it was implicit)
<marchino> launchpad*
<mwhudson> marchino: you mean, can you download the current branch tip as a tarball?
<marchino> mwhudson: yep
<mwhudson> then no, that's not implemented yet
<spiv> There's always "bzr export project.tar.gz lp:project"
<mwhudson> you can do bzr export lp:foo foo.tar.gz, but most of the work is on your side in that case
<spiv> Probably not amazingly efficient.
<spiv> (But shouldn't be completely terrible either)
<marchino> i haven't clone the project
<marchino> i think i must do it
<nad> g.m.
<Peng> Why does Launchpad like to change a couple of my Experimental branches to Development?
<ripps> Does anybody have any idea when launchpad ppa download counters are going to show up?
<bdmurray> komputes: disregarding the formatting of the page - http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/launchpad-database/bugs-with-most-users-affected.html
<komputes> bdmurray: exactly what I was looking for, thanks
<komputes> bdmurray: by the way I wanted to chat with you about a few things (private?)
<komputes> bdmurray: that is, ping me when you have some free time
<gnomefreak> anyone here that can remove/suspend a users LP account. Please see bug 505092
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505092 in firefox-3.0 "no visuals" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505092
<adeuring> gnomefreak: thanks for the notice!
<gnomefreak> adeuring: np
<RenatoSilva> anyone from translation/licenses here?
<adeuring> RenatoSilva: for license question, ping bac; for trnaslations, henninge or danilos
<bac> hi RenatoSilva -- what sort of licensing issues are you referring to?
<RenatoSilva> bac: imagine a project like MoinMoin which has its own system of translation, but wants to use LP now
<RenatoSilva> bac: so they have to import current translations into LP, and the start new translations at Launchpad
<bac> RenatoSilva: if you are asking specifically about licensing of translations then you need to talk to henninge or danilos.
<RenatoSilva> henninge: ^
<RenatoSilva> danilos: ^
<RenatoSilva> but afaik when you import translations in LP, they become available for all LP users under BSD license...
<henninge> RenatoSilva: AFAIUI, All new translations done in LP will be BSD-licensed, the imported strings will remain whatever they are.
<henninge> RenatoSilva: no, imported strings keep their license.
<RenatoSilva> henninge: that's unclear in the wiki docs anyway, but how LP manages that, it has a flag for each msgstr standing whether it's from LP or external?
<henninge> RenatoSilva: yes.
<RenatoSilva> is it recent? because it seems the docs weren't clarified about that
<RenatoSilva> henninge: you know MoinMoin right? So this all means that Thomas can start using LP for translations without worrying about copyright violation?
<RenatoSilva> henninge: I have presented LP to Thomas and sugegsted him to use LP at least for translations, but he didn't because of license, he would have to ask each contributor to convert the msgstrs to BSD, now this is not needed, great
<henninge_> RenatoSilva: Yes, of course ... ;-)
<RenatoSilva> henninge: btw, if you could look into this issue, I'd thank you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/478902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 478902 in rosetta "Improve or clarify translation licensing procedure" [Undecided,New]
<henninge_> RenatoSilva: But what kind of violations are you expecting?
<RenatoSilva> henninge_: you mean what Thomas was afraid of?
<henninge_> RenatoSilva: Simple strings like "File", "Submit", etc. are too common to be protected.
<henninge_> RenatoSilva: yes
<henninge_> RenatoSilva: More complex strings are usually too specific to the project that their translations could not be used elswhere unless used with a fork of the software.
<henninge_> and that fork would be under the license of the software anyway.
<henninge_> GPL, I assume.
<RenatoSilva> henninge_: at that moment a few months ago, we understood that all imported stuff wo9uld be available to LP users under BSD, which means a license change because Moin translations are GPL. And license change can be done only by copyright owners which are a LOT of people, and even unknown
<henninge_> RenatoSilva: exactly, that is why we didn't even start on that for LP translations ... ;-)
<henninge_> RenatoSilva: BSD is most permissive.
<d1b> public domain...:P
<henninge_> RenatoSilva: Basically, the feat would be that GPL'ed translations end up in non-free software.
<henninge_> s/feat/fear/
<RenatoSilva> henninge_: the problem was not use BSD, it was change the license with permission of ALL authors
<henninge_> Yes, bug a change from BSD to GPL for example is possible without any permission from any author, that's why it is the easier base.
<henninge_> s/bug/but/
<henninge_> pardon my typing.
<RenatoSilva> henninge_: this is the current fear, for NEW translations done in LP, but for the imported, we thought in the past that we needed to contact every translation contributor to ask "may we import all current stuff into LP and change the license to BSD?"
<henninge_> RenatoSilva: no need to do that, no.
<RenatoSilva> henninge_: we misunderstood it in the past, or was it really that way some time ago?
<henninge_> RenatoSilva: not really
<RenatoSilva> so we misunderstood, ok
<henninge_> RenatoSilva: We used to have two contradicting statements, one in the wiki, one in LP, I think.
<henninge_> RenatoSilva: Then at one point we clarified that to be BSD and had every LP translator agree with that or remove his/her translations.
<RenatoSilva> I think the wiki is at least unclear, *still*
<henninge_> about a year ago
<henninge_> possibly ... ;)
 * henninge_ looks at bog
<henninge_> bug
<RenatoSilva> bug 478902 summarizes one thing I think is unclear
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 478902 in rosetta "Improve or clarify translation licensing procedure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478902
<RenatoSilva> in a nutshell, making translations BSD require to add the BSD text in original and derived works
<RenatoSilva> but when you download a po, you don't get the BSD notice with the list of copyright owners, and I don't think developers pay attention on this and add mannually the BSD text in their softwares
<RenatoSilva> I think a possible solution is to change the licensing from "I give this to you as BSD" to "I give this to you as any BSD-compatible license you wish"
<RenatoSilva> this would eliminate the need of adding the BSD text in projects using these translations
<d1b> is the gpl compatible with the bsd...
<RenatoSilva> bsd -> gpl yes, gpl -> bsd no
<RenatoSilva> henninge: http://pastie.org/775085
<RenatoSilva> [15:17] <RenatoSilva> ThomasWaldmann: sorry, it does NOT need to be rather "this po file is BSD", it MAY be "the same as project", however I think the BSD *text* should be exported together, either attached or inside the po body
<henninge> RenatoSilva: thanks for the suggestions.
<henninge> RenatoSilva: I will have to discuss this with the other's on the team to see what we can do here.
<danilos> RenatoSilva, fwiw, exported PO file is not BSD licensed, and it can't be, because it's a derivative work
<RenatoSilva> henninge: ok thanks. Improvements in the docs and procedures are welcome, as Thomas is still a bit worried
<danilos> RenatoSilva, what is BSD licensed are translations provided through LP; in general, current copyright law doesn't really cope with the way translations of free software happen, and that's the biggest problem
<danilos> RenatoSilva, when these BSD-licensed individual translations end up in a PO file, copyright law would usually make them whatever-parent-project-is-licensed-under since almost all licenses are "stricter" than BSD
<danilos> RenatoSilva, the point we should probably try to clarify is that licensing applies strictly to the translation texts when they are used (i.e. integrated elsewhere)
<danilos> RenatoSilva, like being integrated into certain project PO files, when the entire "collection of works" is distributed under the strictest license of all the works
<RenatoSilva> exported PO file is not BSD licensed, and it can't be, because it's a derivative work???
<RenatoSilva> works derived from BSD works canNOT be BSD still?
<danilos> RenatoSilva, so, if you need to add BSD licensing information that would be completely correct, you could say something like: "for translations of messages 'blah', 'foo' and 'bar', you can also use those translations under BSD license"
<danilos> RenatoSilva, PO file is not licensed under BSD because it's a derivative work of a POT file coming from a project (GPL in your case, I guess), some GPL translations (that you imported into Launchpad) and some BSD translations
<RenatoSilva> what is BSD licensed are translations provided through LP ---> but exported po files may be made of these translations, fully or partially
<danilos> RenatoSilva, such derivative work as a whole is basically GPL licensed; if you really want to be completely specific, you would have to say that some of the translations are available under looser terms of BSD, and you could list them
 * RenatoSilva reading above, sorry...
<danilos> RenatoSilva, basically, your full PO file can't be under BSD because it's a combination of works under GPL and BSD; for some parts of it, you can apply BSD to them; but for the whole file, you can only distribute it under GPL
<danilos> that's why we chose BSD in the first place, because it can be embedded in any combined work (i.e. BSD is compatible with all free software licenses)
<danilos> alternative is to do as TranslationProject did and ask for public domain translations, but we'd rather if people keep their copyright
<RenatoSilva> danilos: I understand danilos
<RenatoSilva> danilos: however the BSD text stands that it must be included in derived works, which doesn't happen when you get an exported .po file
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<RenatoSilva> danilos: the BSD text should go along with the .po when exporting from LP, and/or developers should be warned about the need of including the BSD text with copyright owners in their software
<danilos> RenatoSilva, right, it's a tricky issue, since with GPL, you're probably fulfilling all the conditions anyway
<RenatoSilva> danilos: I'm not sure, but don't we need the *exact* BSD text?
<RenatoSilva> let me read it again
<danilos> RenatoSilva, well, the thing is that Launchpad is a development tool; insisting on BSD license being included is like insisting that a source code browser which displays a single source file must also display the license on the same web page
<danilos> RenatoSilva, you can eg. use bzr or svn or cvs (I know you can use cvs like this, don't think others can) to check-out a single file from the repository without getting the license file; and getting a single PO file is like this
<ronny> RenatoSilva: btw, does any of the moinmoin guys actually agree on pushing the translations to lp?
<RenatoSilva> I'm not sure if the GPL text itself (except for copyright list of course) is a "copy" or "implementation" of the BSD text, is it?
<danilos> RenatoSilva, on reading it, it would still have to be included yes... so perhaps that was a bad choice on our part of the license
<danilos> RenatoSilva, so, your source code distribution would probably have to include a copy of BSD if you want to be fully certain of being legal, but IANAL :)
<RenatoSilva> ronny: please go to #moin if you can, but yes they seem friendly about using LP, jsut worried with licensing
<RenatoSilva> IANAL? is there any irc dict command? :)
<RenatoSilva> danilos: sorry but did you read that bug I pasted here? it's about this
<RenatoSilva> danilos: my suggestion is: when some user translates something in LP, he's not giving his work to all the other LP users *under BSD*, but under *any BSD-compatible license*
<RenatoSilva> danilos: it's like "changing the license early" (because developers using these translations will do that anyway)
<RenatoSilva> danilos: the advantage is that there's no need to add the BSD text anymore
<danilos> RenatoSilva, oh, haven't gotten to it yet, that sounds as a good idea, it's just a shame we haven't done it earlier because today...
<danilos> RenatoSilva, today it would mean having everybody re-license their work *again*
<danilos> RenatoSilva, also, I think nobody feels comfortable in lawyer offices with such blank statements (i.e. if we don't list what those licenses are, they're probably going to say that it's not legally binding)
<RenatoSilva> how about each user having in its preferences what licenses he gives his translations under?
<danilos> RenatoSilva, that would be impossible to track, and we'd have to implement per-message license checking which is exactly what we wanted to avoid
<RenatoSilva> ok
<danilos> RenatoSilva, i.e. we show translations from different projects as suggestions for identical strings, and if we introduce different licenses, we'd have to do license checks for each of the messages which would make code unreasonably complex
<RenatoSilva> there isn't any legal meaning for "BSD-compatible"? For example, a legally acceptable list of compatible licenses, or even a clear way to determine in court whether a license X is compatible or not?
<danilos> RenatoSilva, I don't think there is, "GPL-compatible" is a term defined by FSF and which talks only about licenses they wouldn't sue people over if they combined it with GPL work; others might still sue people if they have different interpretations of license compatibility
<RenatoSilva> about everybody re-license their work, I can't get it. If you can change the license of current translations done in LP (can you?), then why users would need any re-licensed?
<danilos> RenatoSilva, we can't change license of anything in LP, that's the whole thing
<RenatoSilva> *re-licensing
<RenatoSilva> danilos: so how you did in the past to change to BSD?
<danilos> RenatoSilva, I've joined #moin, let's discuss it there
<RenatoSilva> danilos: or are translations done in LP BSD since beginning??
<danilos> RenatoSilva, we've asked people to consent to the change with a form which stopped them from doing any work before they either agreed or disagreed with it
<RenatoSilva> danilos: ok
<danilos> RenatoSilva, later we removed all translations for those who disagreed
<jblount> Is there a way to trigger a 500 on launchpad so I can see the oops page?
<jblount> Alternatively what is the template that has the oops page?
<mars> jblount, append ++oops++ to the url (see https://dev.launchpad.net/Debugging)
 * jblount high-fives mars
<mars> np
<matsubara> jblount, that won't give you the oops template page though
<jblount> mars: Actually, I'm looking for the template, so I can look at the phrasing for inspiration for Ubuntu One
<mars> ah
<matsubara> jblount, the template for the oops page is oops.pt (lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/oops.pt)
<mars> well, a round-about way to do it is to view an OOPs, pick a unique string, grep-find :)
<beuno> jblount, our oops template is pretty broken atm
<jblount> matsubara: Thanks (also mars & beuno)
<matsubara> beuno, jblount: i just filed https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/506581 for the brokeness while QA'ing one of salgado's changes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506581 in launchpad-foundations "oops template page is out of center" [Undecided,New]
<beuno> mars, great, thanks
<mars> matsubara, ^
<matsubara> you're welcome :-)
<otto_sange> hi, I have a Launchpad/Bzr branching question.
<otto_sange> One of my friends published a branch with code, that is intended to be a part of a bigger project.
<otto_sange> Now when I've written the bigger project and I'd like to include my friends code into it, what is the best way to do it?
<otto_sange> Simply copying my friends code in a folder and then committing it does not sound good.
<otto_sange> Should I do some kind of merger with two Bazaar branches, even though their content is completely different?
<beuno> otto_sange, this ir more of a question for #bzr
<beuno> (not an easy one)
<otto_sange> Would the correct way be to first branch my friends code so that I have a local copy, then with bzr mv move all files into one folder caller "plugin", push it back into Launchpad as a new branch and finally merge my two own branches?
<otto_sange> And what about access rights? How can my friend continue to commit to his code inside my bigger project?
<RenatoSilva> your friend will maintain a plugin for your project?
<otto_sange> RenatoSilva: yes, although it is not a plugin, rather a sub part
<RenatoSilva> afaik at least LP has no support for commit permissions in parts of a branch
<RenatoSilva> otto_sange: it seems you may want a build process
<RenatoSilva> otto_sange: that process would bzr branch all required branches to set up a ready-to-use instance of your application
<RenatoSilva> otto_sange: you could write a build.sh or so, and include that file itself in version control :)
<otto_sange> RenatoSilva: ok, then the process to install the app is 1. branch my project 2. run build.sh which branches more projects as sub folders ..?
<RenatoSilva> your friend could also branch the whole project, and work only in his subsystem, and *you* merge that work once in a while
<otto_sange> RenatoSilva: ok
<RenatoSilva> and he merges your changes which would not give any conflict as long as *you* don't touch *his* subsystem in the *main* branch
<otto_sange> RenatoSilva: what about the series and milestones things in Launchpad. Are they of any use in this case?
<RenatoSilva> for build.sh, maybe I would separate the result in another dir, targeted only for using, while current dir is targeted only for code commits. So I would not branch to a subdir.
<otto_sange> RenatoSilva: apparently I could just register my friends branch as an independent series, so that it is visible in the code overview of my project, but that's it?
<RenatoSilva> I would do somehting like zip required files to a /dist subdir, where that zip is already a download package ready for distribution, not just for testing while developing
<RenatoSilva> that zip would be created with the files in the current main branch, plus the ones from you friend's branch, which would be bzr branched at the time of build to a /tmp or so
<otto_sange> ok
<RenatoSilva> otto_sange: I don't think series is suitable in your case
<RenatoSilva> otto_sange: series is when you want to keep more than one big version
<RenatoSilva> otto_sange: for example, bzr2 is an update of bzr1 with new features, but people still can use bzr1, which still receives security fixes etc
<RenatoSilva> otto_sange: I have a project which is single-seried, that is, even when I add new features or change behavior of the software widely, that new version is pushed to end-users
<RenatoSilva> they don't have the choice of using the old version, because I stop maintaing it immediatelly
<RenatoSilva> if the users want important fixes, they need to move to the new version even if they don't like
<otto_sange> ok, I was thinking about that too, but now when you confirmed it I feel much more confident in using bzr/Launchpad. Thanks for your help!
<amondo> is there launchpad support personnel?
<jpds> amondo: Not at the moment, see /topic.
<amondo> okay thanks
<jpds> amondo: But if you have a problem we can try and help you.
<amondo> jpds: thanks... i am getting ubuntu bug reports to my launchpad project. my project has nothing to do with ubuntu. so i am trying to edit these user's bug reports and change the project that it affects to ubuntu or something. but searching for ubuntu in project list gives "too many projects" and then "undefined". no wonder the users are too pissed off to report the bugs to the right package. and its frustrating for me too because i h
<amondo> ave to deal with all these bugs.
<amondo> how do i put these bugs in the ubuntu bug queue?
<RAOF> amondo: Your project is packaged in Ubuntu, and you're getting bugs which should be going to the Ubuntu package against your project?
<amondo> no, there is no connection to ubuntu at all. started project called lucid back in 2007 or so and now i am getting ubuntu lucid bug reports
<amondo> i even named my project "Lucid Editor NOT UBUNTU"
<RAOF> Oh, whoops!
<amondo> yeah, but you know, when users search for "ubuntu" in the package to report. they got nothing.
<amondo> when they search for lucid, they at least get a hit.
<jpds> amondo: Searching for "ubuntu" on bugs.launchpad.net brings up the Ubuntu project, but I can see your problem with lucid...
<jpds> amondo: On bug #506445 - if you click "Also affects distro", you can mark it as an Ubuntu bug.
<amondo> jpds: yes, it does.. i mean in a particular bug report, when you choose the "package name". it won't let you leave it blank.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506445 in lucid "Lenovo Thinkpad T61, x61: FN + F5 does not enable or disable the internal wwan" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506445
<amondo> oh i see... let me try
<jpds> amondo: No, you can leave it blank, I just did that...
<jpds> amondo: Then you'll have to mark your projects task as invalid, I'm afraid...
<amondo> okay, so it still shows up in my bug list
<amondo> jpds: marked it invalid now
<jpds> Once Invalid, it shouldn't.
<amondo> jpds: so that's all? should i repeat for other similar bugs?
<jpds> Hmm, yeah...
<amondo> jpds: thanks, will get on that shortly
<jpds> amondo: And maybe have a template comment you can copy and paste into a comment explaining why you've done that.
<highvoltage> hi, I need some LP support
<highvoltage> how do I change the list of packages that's listed on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~edubuntu-bugs/+packagebugs ?
<amondo> is the list derived from the actual bugs?
<amondo> highvoltage: no support person here atm, see topic
<highvoltage> amondo: I'm not sure how it's derived
<highvoltage> amondo: I guess I'll have to hang around for a while then :)
<amondo> highvoltage: yeah, hang around... but i suspect the page lists aggregated data based on individual bugs. so if you ubsubscribe from individual bugs, you won't have an entry in the projects page. for example, if you unsubscribe from Bug #177287, then you won't have an entry for "tuxpaint-stamps in ubuntu"
<amondo> it won't be zero, it just will not appear on the page at all
<amondo> you can always test it out in staging.launchpad.net
<micahg> highvoltage: you need to subscribe the team to the packages in question
<micahg> highvoltage: that should probably be discussed with your team
<amondo> micahg: i think he's trying to unsubscribe them, to remove entries from the package list
<micahg> amondo: same thing
<amondo> yeah
<spiv> amondo: it's packages that ~edubuntu-bugs are subscribed to.  e.g. look at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/denemo, under the "Bug subscriptions" heading in the sidebar.
<amondo> spiv: yeah i see now
<amondo> spiv: maybe "ubuntu development team" control the subscriptions
<micahg> amondo: the team itself can control whether or not they are subscribed
<highvoltage> I'm members of those teams but I don't see anywhere where I can unsubscribe ~edubuntu-bugs from those packages/bugs
<maxb> highvoltage: I believe only team admins can subscribe/unsubscribe the team
<micahg> ah, yeah, that's correct...it even says it on the page!
<micahg> highvoltage: so it would have to be someone on the edubuntu council to do it
<highvoltage> micahg: which I am on as well :)
<micahg> indeed
<micahg> highvoltage: on this page you should see a checkbox for Edubuntu Bugsquad: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/atomix/+subscribe
<highvoltage> micahg: ah, d'oh, I see now. I have to click on the "Subscribe" link in order to unsubscribe, that wasn't too obvious to me, thanks for your patience
<micahg> highvoltage: np
<highvoltage> (especially since there's a plus sign next to 'subscribe')
 * micahg thought there was a bug to change that...
<micahg> bug 273192
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273192 in malone "unsubscribe link on package page" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273192
<micahg> highvoltage: ^^
<highvoltage> cool
#launchpad 2010-01-13
<JesseW> So, how is the mapping made between lp:wtf and an actual URL (i.e. http://launchpad.net/wtf or something?
<JesseW> ... in bzr.
<RAOF> In the bazaar launchpad plugin.
<mwhudson> JesseW: it talks to launchpad over xmlrpc
<JesseW> mwhudson: I understand that -- I guess my question is more, what do the various parts of a launchpad URL mean.  i.e. why is https://code.launchpad.net/~kwwii/desktop-backgrounds-extra/trunk equivalent to lp:desktop-backgrounds-extra but lp:ubuntu-wallpapers is equivalent to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/ubuntu-wallpapers/ubuntu
<RAOF> Because those plrojects have set their “development focus” to point at those branches.
<JesseW> are the second directories (e.g. desktop-backgrounds-extra, ubuntu-wallpapers) unique?
<JesseW> OK -- what's a "developement focus" and where can I find it, and where can I change it?
<JesseW> (thank you to both of you for explaining, btw)
<spiv> JesseW: the ones with three parts are of the form "lp:~user/project/branch-name
<JesseW> spiv: the URLs with 3 parts?
<persia> Where '~user' may represent either a person or a team
<RAOF> The “development focus” is something that you specify in Launchpad.  I'm not sure if you can set it with launchpadlib, but you can find it... let me check.
<spiv> JesseW: for the development focus, look at the "Branches" tab of your project (i.e. https://code.launchpad.net/yourproject), you should be able to see it or set it there.
<JesseW> persia: ok, I mostly follow that part ~ means person or team (composed of people)...
<spiv> JesseW: it's basically a way of saying "that branch is trunk for this project)
<RAOF> JesseW: See for example, this page: https://edge.launchpad.net/pulseaudio-sharp  there's the “development focus” tab there.
<JesseW> RAOF: checking
<JesseW> the second line below "Developement focus", the one that says: "lp:pulseaudio-sharp" and links to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~pa-sharp-core/pulseaudio-sharp/trunk , right?
<RAOF> Yup.  If you hit the edit button next to that, you get to determine what the “development focus” points to.
<JesseW> thanks.  what does "edge" in edge.launchpad.net mean?
<RAOF> Oh, that's just the beta Launchpad.
<JesseW> cool.  so https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-wallpapers states that it's development focus is: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/ubuntu-wallpapers/ubuntu
<RAOF> Which is why lp:ubuntu-wallpapers points there.  You can actually get more funky than this; different series can have different branches - for example lp:do points to the development focus of GNOME Do, wheras lp:do/0.8 points to the branch for the 0.8 release series of GNOME Do.
<JesseW> checking http://launchpad.net/do
<JesseW> so, lp:ubuntu-wallpapers/trunk would point to the same place as lp:ubuntu-wallpapers?
<JesseW> and lp:ubuntu refers to the whole of the ubuntu distribution?
<spiv> JesseW: if ubuntu-wallpapers has a series called trunk
<JesseW> spiv: it does.
<JesseW> so, where is the mapping between lp:ubuntu/ubuntu-wallpapers and https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/ubuntu-wallpapers/lucid made?
<spiv> JesseW: lp:ubuntu/* refers to packages within ubuntu
<spiv> JesseW: so IIRC, lp:ubuntu/somepackage refers to the branch for that package in the current development ubuntu release, lp:ubuntu/somepackage/karmic would refer to it in karmic.
<JesseW> spiv: ok, I get that. and I'm looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid -- but I'm not seeing where it's defined that lp:ubuntu/* links go to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/*/lucid ... that's what I'm looking for.
<spiv> Not sure, sorry.
<JesseW> no worries, you all have certainly been helpful
<JesseW> launchpad drives me nuts.
<persia> JesseW: There'S no clear link between arbitrary projects and the packages that contain them within Ubuntu.
<JesseW> persia: ok; but there must be somewhere that defines the semantics for lp:ubuntu/* links -- that's what I'm trying to find.
<persia> The code for a given package is determined by a combination of what the Ubuntu developers upload and what they commit to the ubuntu branches, which may or may not be related to a given upstream branch (although it is often based on some upstream release)
<JesseW> persia: I understand that.
<persia> I'm not sure how the semantics are defined, but I believe the lp:ubuntu/* trees to be completely distinct from anything else (and so not pointers to other branches)
<RAOF> I think you want james_w  for lp:ubuntu/*; it's special cased, as far as I'm aware.
<JesseW> RAOF: ok, thanks -- I'll try to remember to ask him about it.  It's somewhat irritating that it's special cased, but -- sigh, launchpad...
<wgrant> It's not quite special-cased.
<mwhudson> hang on, what?
<wgrant> lp:ubuntu/lucid/dpkg refers to the ubuntu/dpkg branch marked as official for the RELEASE pocket of lucid.
<mwhudson> lp:ubuntu/* isn't special cased particularly
<wgrant> lp:ubuntu/dpkg refers to the dpkg branch marked as official for the release pocket of Ubuntu's development series.
<mwhudson> it's just different if the first part of the path is a distro rather than a project
<RAOF> mwhudson: Ah, so it just _looks_ special cased, because I don't care about any of the other distributions that use Launchpad :)
<persia> mwhudson: So it's linked in some way to some branch with an lp:~user/... URI ?
<mwhudson> RAOF: well, you might care a bit about lp:debian/foo
<mwhudson> persia: yessss
<RAOF> That's true.
<mwhudson> though for official branches the user is always ~ubuntu-branches i think
<mwhudson> not a real person
<persia> Um, "real" in what sense?  corporeal?  statutory?  Anyway ...
<JesseW> ok, let me see if I follow this
<mwhudson> (and the permissions are different)
<persia> So are they different because of series?  Or can any branch be lp:~user/project/series/name ?
<spiv> persia: real in the sense that no-one knows they are a dog on the internet ;)
<persia> spiv: self-knowledge is the key to enlightenment :)
<JesseW> first question: what's a pocket? ;-)
<spiv> JesseW: that path leads to all sorts of hairy questions about exactly how apt archives of distributions work... if you follow that road you may on it for some time!
<JesseW> spiv: argg, warning acknowledged.
<persia> Quick'n'dirty definition of pocket that doesn't invite deeper explanation: A pocket is a place/marker/indicator applied to a collection of packages that are considered to be the same in some way (e.g. targeted for RELEASE)
<JesseW> so, pretty much lp:ubuntu/* is defined by https://launchpad.net/ubuntu to point to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ and the /ubuntu/ part defines the distro, /lucid/ the series /ubuntu-wallpapers/ the project, and /lucid, er, what exactly? ;-)
<JesseW> persia: ok, that makes sufficient sense
<wgrant> ~ubuntu-branches isn't hard-coded.
<wgrant> It could be owned by anybody.
<wgrant>  /ubuntu means /ubuntu
<JesseW> wgrant: not hard-coded, but defined by the distro - or is it defined further down the chain?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> It's just whatever branch is set as official.
<wgrant> There is a mapping (distroseries, pocket, sourcepackagename) -> branch
<wgrant> That defines the official branch for that source package in that pocket.
<JesseW> wgrant: ok, that makes sense.
<JesseW> and are all branches under https://code.launchpad.net/~whatever/* style links?
<JesseW> where whatever is a person or team name, and * is arbitrary?
<spiv> * there has to be <project>/<branch-name>
<JesseW> spiv: ah, that's good to know.
<wgrant> spiv: Or distro stuff.
<JesseW> so, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/ubuntu-wallpapers/lucid the /ubuntu/lucid/ubuntu-wallpapers/lucid is /distro/series/package/series (again?)
<JesseW> and https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/ubuntu-wallpapers/ubuntu the last two directories are project (ubuntu-wallpapers), and branch name (ubuntu)?
<nad> hi
<nad> i have a question, It is possible to install launchpad on my company server and use it for our development?
<mneptok> nad: yes
<nad> also for proprietary licenses?
<tsimpson> you can use it where you like, it's open source
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: adeuring | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<persia> I don't believe the LP code is licensed in a way that requires that anything hosted on that code has an open license.  Rather that's just terms of service for free use of Canonical's installation of launchpad.
<nad> so i can download LP and install it to my machine, and then i can create my projects without share them?
<persia> That's the idea, although I understand that setting up a local copy of LP is tricky at best.
<nad> there are manual to do this?
<tsimpson> nad: see https://dev.launchpad.net/Getting
<nad> tsimpson: i have just finish to install LP now...but when i try to create a new project, it remind me to launchpad.net.
<tsimpson> did you read the running section?
<tsimpson> you should be connecting to launchpad.dev
<nad> yes
<nad> i'm in local in launchpad.dev
<wgrant> Note that parts of Launchpad (in particular the branding and all of the images, but there may be other bits) are not licensed for non-development use.
<nad> yes i fave read
<wgrant> noodles775: Only that one failure, it looks like. Thanks for running it.
<wgrant> Gah.
<wgrant> Wrong button.
<nad> but i have some problems to create new memebers
<ChrisW> hi all, can launchpad still only host bzr repos?
<persia> ChrisW: LP can also host release files, but I don't believe it supports any other DVCS systems
<kwadronaut> how do i link a bug to a remote bugtracker?
<ChrisW> persia: :-(
<ChrisW> I still find the file browsing of bzr-hosted branches on LP totally inpenetrable
<ChrisW> oh well, code.google.com it is
<ChrisW> anyone know of any tools to migrate from bzr to svn?
<adeuring> kwadronaut: if there is an external upstream project registered, you can do that on the "+editstatus" page of a bug
<kwadronaut>  thanks adeuring
<adeuring> kwadronaut: welcome :)
<xteejx> hey guys, can someone place a ban/removal on user vincentowyong - reason is at bug 242276 - spamming LP with adverts, the bug report is being closed nonetheless thanks guys :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242276 in ubuntu "Ubuntu UNABLE to playback WINAMP VIDEO STREAM from AZNV.TV" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242276
<mars> sinzui, ^ seen that before?  (read the thread down to comment #11)
<sinzui> mars: I have seen that many times. Users ask us to remove the messages and suspend the user. We sometimes reactivate the user if the user demonstrates he has control of his computer and mail account again.
<mars> sinzui, is that documented?
<sinzui> in what way? it happens in launchpad answers every week
<mars> sinzui, the "this happens all the time, here is what we do" aspect of it
<sinzui> mars we have not documented what seems to work by just talking to people
<sinzui> mars: how have you avoided CHR? we see lots of these questions, and when the suspended user contacts the feedback, we talk about it
<mars> I shall not reveal the secret of my ignorance
<sinzui> mars: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+questions?field.search_text=spam&field.sort=RELEVANCY&field.sort-empty-marker=1&field.actions.search=Search&field.language=en&field.language=ja&field.language-empty-marker=1&field.status=OPEN&field.status=NEEDSINFO&field.status=ANSWERED&field.status=SOLVED&field.status-empty-marker=1
<sinzui> mars: words other then spam may be used, but this is the most common term. We have been using answers to manage this since 2008
<mars> sinzui, ah, I thought you meant "We see answers that are created by hijacked accounts all the time", not "we see people with hijacked accounts reported in answers all the time"
 * sinzui nods
<sinzui> mars: I know of two users who were unsuspended after they fixed they machines/mail provider
<sinzui> Once the user is suspended, he gets a message to talk to a launchpad admin a feedback@launchpad.net. many ping us in IRC though.
<mars> right.  Answer #32574 is one of those people.
<mars> for instance
<sinzui> marts: hey two new spams: https://edge.launchpad.net/~vicentaaguero35 and https://edge.launchpad.net/~buy-viagra-online-q
<sinzui> mars:^
<mars> yep
<mars> just looking up the suspension message...
<mars> sinzui, much easier!
<mars> henninge, +1 for adding that CHR feature!
<mars> kudos!
<henninge> mars: thanks, that was really my own itch I was scratching here ... ;-)
<j^> hi, what is the process to take over a project? i am the author of ffmpeg2theora and would like to use launchpad for bug tracking, someone else registered https://launchpad.net/ffmpeg2theora i left a message several days ago but did not get a response
<beuno> j^, open a question against Launchpad requesting it
<j^> You have reach your quota for direct contact of other Launchpad users. You can try again in 9 hours
<j^> thats kind of annoying
<j^> can i do anything about the contact user quota?
<ScottK> Launchpad as a spam engine is even more annoying.
<j^> sure, i understand that its there
<j^> if people would not randomly register projects that they are not a part of, i would not have to contact them and ask to create a team or hand over the project, using the contact function on launchpad seamed the right way to do that
<matsubara> j^, the current maintainer has the email publicly available, you might want to try that :-)
<matsubara> j^, scratch that. I'm able to see because I'm member of some team. sorry for the confusion
<j^> matsubara, i was going over a list of projects
<jcastro> it was probably created because someone wanted to file a bug as "affects ffmpeg2theora" at some point and just created a dummy page
<ScottK> There was a time when Launchpad thought it would be neat to make a dummy project for every source package in Ubuntu.  These aren't any of those are they?
<jcastro> might be
<jcastro> usually I have the right perms in lp to change over ownership of a project to an upstream, but the option doesn't appear on ffmpeg2theora's page
<beuno> jcastro, ScottK, it's not a dummy project
<ScottK> OK.
<beuno> someone registered it
<beuno> dummy projects are owned by "Launchpad Registry"
<beuno> so this is a case where someone wanted the project on Launchpad
<jcastro> ah
<beuno> we've transferred ownership before
<wgrant> Or where somebody didn't change the ownership to Registry.
<magcius> eek, Launchpad doesn't render project pages correctly in the latest Firefox
<magcius> changing .yui-main to have width: 77% fixes it
<wgrant> magcius: I believe that's fixed on edge.
<wgrant> magcius: Can you try that?
<magcius> wgrant, yep, it works
<magcius> wgrant, does Launchpad have code review yet?
<magcius> wgrant, also, I'm trying to learn the code.
<magcius> wgrant, you seem to use everything in Python: Twisted, paramiko, Zope, I believe I saw a Django import once
<magcius> wgrant, what's the difference between /canonical/launchpad, /canonical/lp, and /lp?
<poolie> magcius: yes, quite nice code review
<magcius> poolie, where do I find it?
<poolie> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Review
<magcius> poolie, err, I was thinking something a bit more like Splinter
<wgrant> magcius: There's no Django in LP.
<magcius> wgrant, ah, it was Storm.
<magcius> wgrant, Storm has a "Django" package.
<wgrant> magcius: canonical/launchpad/ is old (all stuff there should be moved to lp, but it's not done yet), lp/ is where everything should be, and canonical/lp/ is stupid
<magcius> wgrant, heh.
<magcius> wgrant, also, your bug tracker doesn't quite fall in line with this man's ego: http://joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000029.html
<magcius> ;)
 * wgrant is not a Launchpad developer.
<magcius> wgrant, oh, that's right. I thought you were.
<RAOF> How is Launchpad's bugzilla integration?  We're pondering in #gnome-do about whether we could become a GNOME project without giving up Launchpad - can LP currently auto-forward and auto-retrieve bugs from bugzilla.gnome.org?  Is that planned?
<thumper> RAOF: best people to ask are BjornT, deryck, gmb, allenap
<RAOF> Ok.  Let them be summoned!
#launchpad 2010-01-14
<BjornT> RAOF: no, LP can't auto-forward bugs. it only syncs a subset of all comments so far, after you have manually linked the bug. auto-forwarding is kind of planned, but there's a long way to get there
<RAOF> BjornT: Ok.  How about the reverse?  Can you auto-import bugs from bugzilla?
<BjornT> RAOF: no, same thing there. not yet, and it's a long way to go before that is possible
<RAOF> :(.  We'd rather like to be a gnome project, but bugzilla is a killer.  Oh, well.
<sproaty> Can you specify Soyata (or whatever it's called) to automatically copy my binaries to all Ubuntu versions after successfully building my package
<sproaty> rather than me checking each one and saying 'copy binary' in the PPA manager
<magcius> sproaty, file a bug?
<magcius> RAOF, what's wrong with Bugzilla?
<sproaty> is that the proper way to ask for a new feature? (file under wishlist?)
<magcius> RAOF, bgo is very nice to work with relative to plain old bugzilla, with git-bz and splinter and the such
<magcius> sproaty, yes.
<magcius> RAOF, but the reason they don't auto-forward bugs is the same reason they developed LP in the first place.
<RAOF> magcius: What's wrong with bugzilla is that it's not Launchpad, basically.  We're very comfortable using launchpad, and it does a whole host of things that bgo doesn't attempt to do.
<magcius> RAOF, what exactly?
<RAOF> Well, I don't think there's an email interface; there's certainly no bzr integration.
<RAOF> bgo is ugly as sin.
<RAOF> What else...?
<magcius> RAOF, who cares if it's ugly?
<magcius> RAOF, bgo has an email interface, and you won't be a gnome project if you use bzr. Use git.
<magcius> I'd switch from GitHub to Launchpad if Launchpad was more like GitHub and supported Git.
<magcius> In a heartbeat.
<RAOF> Well, we *could* be a gnome project and use bzr; we'd just mirror git.gnome.org.
<magcius> (i.e. easily forkable, lightweight repos/projects, not the "team" model)
<sproaty> also, is there a way to subscribe to my program's bugmail, but not receive any emails from myself?
<magcius> Because Launchpad bugs is excellent if you're upstream not downstream.
<sproaty> I'm set as the bug notifier person or whatever, and if I change a tag for example, I get an email - totally unneeded
<sproaty> anything *I* change, I get emailed about...bit annoying
<magcius> I bet people would be more happy if Launchpad supported everything, so that everything was easily forkable and available. And they could checkout/clone a project in their favorite VCS.
<magcius> That would be *amazing*]
<spiv> magcius: I'm not sure what "easily forkable" means for you?
<RAOF> I don't know what you mean by “easily forkable” that Launchpad doesn't currently provide.
<spiv> magcius: because what it means to me Launchpad certainly provides.
<magcius> spiv, oh hey.
<magcius> spiv, I can fork a project, have Launchpad copy pretty much everything over.
<magcius> spiv, and I can commit from it, they can pull from it.
<magcius> spiv, if LP already provides this, I'm sorry.
<spiv> magcius: if you want to make a fork, i.e. with your own changes, then you need a local copy to work with.
<spiv> magcius: and it's cheap to push your own branch of a project to launchpad.
<magcius> The only thing I don't like is the "team" model, where you need a "team" to make changes.
<magcius> spiv, yeah, I guess.
<RAOF> What do you mean by “fork a project” in this context?  You mean copy the project, it's bugs and such under a different name?
<spiv> magcius: or is it that you want to make a whole new project, rather than branches of the project?
<magcius> spiv, I want to make a whole new project, yes.
<magcius> spiv, and have my copy of the project "linked" to the original.
<spiv> magcius: hmm.  I'm not certain that's a good idea, really.
<RAOF> How often do you want to do that?
<magcius> RAOF, I wanted to do it for notify-osd.
<spiv> magcius: but it's probably worth discussing somewhere, maybe the lp-users list.
<magcius> But disregard that.
<magcius> I think a killer feature would be to support any VCS.
<magcius> Dulwich has a git daemon written in Python.
<magcius> So what would be really cool is if I could just clone a bzr project and work on it in git.
<RAOF> Which, I understand it, would bring the launchpad servers to their knees if anyone started using it :)
<magcius> Or they could do the same if I used Git for Launchpad.
<magcius> RAOF, they already host fake SSH, bzr, and scp servers.
<RAOF> To a certain extent that's already possible; bzr is my git client of choice.
<magcius> But no.
<magcius> I like git because of the client.,
<magcius> Not "foreign branches"
<RAOF> magcius: Yeah, but the bzr<=>git transformation is really, really heavy.
<magcius> RAOF, not really...
<magcius> RAOF, if they used Dulwich to create a git daemon which people could clone from.
<RAOF> They'd be translating bzr <=> git, and that takes a lot of resources with Dulwich at the moment.
<magcius> RAOF, it does? I had the impression that they worked on a lot of git compatibility and making foreign branches fast for 2.0, which meant changes to the bzr model
<RAOF> On the servers, which already have significant loads.  (I *have* discussed this before with a LP dev ;))
<magcius> RAOF, really?
<RAOF> Yes.
<magcius> RAOF, you can agree it would be amazing though
<RAOF> *I'd* like it if everyone just used Launchpad, yes.
<magcius> And I would use Launchpad if it supported git.
<RAOF> And I think git support would help drive adoption.
<spiv> magcius: not sure in what sense you consider Launchpad's SSH, bzr and sftp servers to be "fake"?
<magcius> spiv, look in the source.
<magcius> spiv, also, scp, not sftp
<sproaty> is it launchpad itself that provides the "bzr browser" code? one thing I'm missing is like in SVN, "download files at revision x"
<magcius> sproaty, no, it's loggerhead, which is a launchpad spinoff
<spiv> magcius: I *wrote* a lot of that source.
<magcius> spiv, you work for Canonical?
<spiv> magcius: yes
<magcius> spiv, ah, didn't know/.
<magcius> spiv, any reason it uses paramiko instead of twisted.conch?
<spiv> magcius: maybe you are talking about something different to what I think you are?
<sproaty> thanks again, magcius
<spiv> magcius: what's "it"?
<magcius> spiv, the SSH server.
<spiv> magcius: um
<spiv> magcius: it uses twisted.conch, not paramiko.
<spiv> magcius: unless you're talking to a different one than bazaar.launchpad.net:22
<RAOF> Possibly you're thinking of the bzr client?
<magcius> spiv, okay, what uses paramiko? I remember a paramiko import somewhere.
<magcius> spiv, it's "fake" because all it supports is bzr commands and not a real shell.
<spiv> magcius: bzr, the client, uses paramiko for its SFTP implementation and for an alternative SSH implementation for platforms where options like /usr/bin/ssh are not available.
<magcius> spiv, ah.
<sproaty> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loggerhead/+bug/240580 - woo, guess it's to come
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240580 in loggerhead "Ability to download a tarball for a revision" [Medium,In progress]
<spiv> magcius: well, it implements the SSH protocol just fine; there are plenty of OpenSSH servers that won't give you shells and restrict which commands a client can run too.
<magcius> spiv, have people suggested my "amazing" idea?
<spiv> magcius: it would be entirely possible to implement what bazaar.launchpad.net:22 does with OpenSSH I think, but not as convenient.
<magcius> spiv, I think everybody would switch over to Launchpad and discover how nice it is if it supported hg and git for a first step.
<spiv> magcius: it's been suggested, yes.
<spiv> magcius: it's not really a priority.  I forget the exactly reasoning, but not least of which is it would be a significant amount of work.
<magcius> spiv, if Canonical had some code documentation, I'd be glad to contribute. I have a lot of free time.
<spiv> magcius: there is quite a bit of docs in the code, and on the dev.launchpad.net wiki
<magcius> spiv, last I checked those were all internal
<spiv> magcius: pop over into #launchpad-dev if you like
<magcius> spiv, but that was a long time ago
<spiv> magcius: it's all open
<magcius> okay, okay.
<spiv> We're not silly enough to open source the code but no docs :)
<spiv> The point of open sourcing code is to enable people to contribute :)
<spiv> (well, one of the points, and certainly one of our motivations)
<magcius> spiv, what does the PQM bot pull from?
<magcius> spiv, and why aren't you in #launchpad-dev?
<thumper> magcius: PQM doesn't pull
<thumper> magcius: it has its own copy of the branch
<thumper> magcius: merges in branches, and pushes
<magcius> thumper, ah.
<magcius> thumper, in git, where I come from, a pull is a merge.
<thumper> magcius: I'm sure that is never confusing
<magcius> thumper, no, if you have a common set of commits
<magcius> thumper, and you want to merge in those atomic commits from a repository, you copy the commits over and then fast-forward the branch pointer
<jml> so simple!
<magcius> I know.
<magcius> I don't know, nor do I want to know how it's done in bzr. But you can tell me anyway.
<RAOF> It does tend to destroy the history of sometimes-useful metadata, though.
<thumper> magcius: we aren't into forcing things on people
<magcius> thumper, yeah, so stop forcing bzr on to me.
<magcius> thumper, and let me use git. I'd gladly contribute if I knew my work would be accepted.
<thumper> magcius: I'm not
<spiv> magcius: we don't force you to use launchpad, and you don't force us to try to support git as a primary vcs ;)
<magcius> spiv, :P
<magcius> spiv, if I implement some preliminary Git support in these next few weeks, will it be accepted and worked on?
<spiv> magcius: btw, I don't regularly hang out in #launchpad-dev because I'm a bzr dev now
<magcius> spiv, I just want to know if it's worth it to attempt.
<magcius> spiv, ah.
<spiv> magcius: well, talk to the launchpad team.
<magcius> spiv, well, I thought you were Launchpad team.
<spiv> magcius: understood
<spiv> magcius: freenode's ident for me doesn't help that :)
<jml> magcius, Canonical's LP devs are already flat out, so can't promise we'd work on it.
<magcius> jml, flat out?
<magcius> jml, you're busy working on other stuff?
<jml> magcius, sorry, it's an idiom in my dialect meaning "very busy"
<spiv> "working at full capacity"
<magcius> Woah.
<jml> magcius, yes.
<magcius> I might be inclined to ask what you're working on, but I'd probably get something like "we're under NDA"
<spiv> ("flat out" is short for "flat out like a lizard drinking", I suppose)
<spiv> magcius: https://dev.launchpad.net/RoadMap
<rockstar> magcius, Launchpad is open source.
<spiv> magcius: see also the mailing list etc, but the roadmap is a good overview
<jml> magcius, we aren't opposed to having git support, but we'd want it to work in such a way so that you could use bzr or git for any project on Launchpad, regardless of what it's actually hosted in.
<Peng> That sounds scary.
<rockstar> Peng, we like to use the word "adventurous."
<jml> Peng: it is a bit. one of the reasons we haven't leapt at it already.
<jml> Peng: I think the right way of doing it is making git-bzr better.
<jml> (or exist, whichever comes first)
<RAOF> You mean the git plugin to interact with bzr repositories?  I'm pretty sure that it doesn't exist.
<jml> RAOF, yeah, that.
<thumper> or provide the git wire protocol to bzr branches
<thumper> which does exist
<thumper> but is slow
<RAOF> Time to play with blueprints.  Let's see if they can be useful!
<sproaty> blueprints seem to give me a *load* of karma
<sproaty> though I'm not sure I use blueprints correctly - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/whyteboard/+specs?show=all
<RAOF> There doesn't seem to be anyway to mark a blueprint as “no, that's a stupid idea, go away”
<RAOF> Which would be useful, becasue we've got a huge bunch of blueprints for Do where people have just gone “wouldn't be awesome if the flux capacitor could be overloaded to produce OpenGL effects in stereo!”
<RAOF> And some are simply bugs, pure & simple.
<RAOF> And some are “could you make Fedora not suck at mono packaging, please”.
<Peng> Can blueprints be converted into bugs or something, like questions?
<RAOF> Not as far as I can see.
<sproaty> I write them all up myself
<sproaty> as a way of letting people know what I'm working on (as if they care)
<RAOF> Is there some design reason why there *isn't* a “rejected” status for blueprints
<RAOF> ?
<bigjools> sproaty: is bug 507272 yours?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507272 in soyuz "Automatically copy built binaries" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507272
<jml> RAOF, I don't _think_ so.
<RAOF> I think I'll just ignore blueprints again; I don't think the payoff will be high enough.
<ScottK> RAOF: I think obsolete gets used for that.
<jml> RAOF, and the Launchpad code apparently says that "Obsolete" means "probably because we decided not to do it"
<sproaty> bigjools, yes
<jml> RAOF, but that should be better.
<bigjools> sproaty: ah too late I commented on the bug
<bigjools> but if you want to read it and ask questions I am here for a while
<sproaty> heh, my code guess what somewhat correct!
<sproaty> I wasn't aware of a launchpad API
<sproaty> bigjools, it's no big deal really, it'll only save me a few minutes ultimately
<bigjools> sproaty: but immeasurably in sanity :)
<sproaty> it'll help a bit to automate my tedious release process
<CarlFK> I run ubuntu-bug foo, it collects info, then launches FF which asks me to log in.
<CarlFK> when I get my user/pw right (screwed up 2x) it says "To continue, you must log in to Launchpad." and I have to log in a 2nd time
<CarlFK> any idea what's going on?
<CarlFK> it did redirect me to edge - maybe that is why?
<cody-somerville> Thats why
<CarlFK> k - no prob.
<CarlFK> first few times it happed I thought I had the wrong pw, so I ended up resetting my pw a bunch of times
<gagita> hi guys, I'm from timor-leste. happy new year to all of you who are take part in launchpad
<gagita> I want to ask you steps to begin a translation
<gagita> anyone can help
<gagita> ?
<thumper> jtv: ^^^
<jtv> gagita: hi
<jtv> gagita: you're looking to translate something into Timorese?
<gagita1> yes
<gagita1> jtv: yes
<jtv> Something in ubuntu?  All of ubuntu?  Some other piece of software?
<gagita1> translate oo to timor-leste language
<Kamping_Kaiser> gagita1: Doesn't Openoffice already have a t-l project?
<gagita1> not yet
<gagita1> Kamping_Kaiser: not yet
<Kamping_Kaiser> odd. I thought there was one hosted at openoffice.org. Good luck with yours then :)
<jtv> gagita1: openoffice is a bit special
<gagita1> we already created a team on launhpad
<jtv> doko_: hi!
<jtv> doko_: gagita1 is asking about translating OO.o to Timor-Leste...  Are the LP translations active again?
<jtv> gagita1: the upstream OpenOffice.org project is obviously not translated in Launchpad, but the Ubuntu package for OpenOffice.org should be.  But I haven't kept up with its status.  I was hoping doko might know.
<gagita1> jtv: hopeful he knows
<jtv> gagita1: adiroiban might also know; he should be in UTC+1
<gagita1> jtv: okay
<gagita1> jtv: I'am on UTC+9
<jtv> I'm on UTC+13 right now, so will be gone soon.
<gagita1> jtv: yups
<ScottK> jtv: doko__ doesn't have anything to do with OOo or translations.  He's an Ubuntu toolchain maintainer
<jtv> ScottK: ah  :/  he used to, though...
<ScottK> No.  Not really, at least not for several years.
<gagita1> I met a  Spanish guy in AS3 conference in Manila last November, he said that he could help us, but we lost connection since there :(
<rithy> Launchpad always make me crazy
<rithy> I wait for long time when I upload my translate template
<rithy> Could anyone review my template?
<rithy> http://launchpad.net/moonos
<adeuring> daniloff: see rithy's question above
<rithy> :)
<lepr> any objection to having #LaunchPad listed at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#Channels ?
<jml> lepr, nope.
<mwhudson> i wouldn't case it like that though
<mwhudson> #launchpad is fine
<wgrant> The logo suggests LaunchPad, sadly.
<lepr> Python programmers usually use CamelCase, do they not?
<lepr> Other object oriented programmers usually do.
<jml> lepr, it depends a lot.
<jml> lepr, read PEP 8 if ever you want a rollercoaster ride of thrills, chills and fussiness
<tsimpson> lepr: the logo doesn't suggest case, just where to split the word phonetically
<wgrant> tsimpson: That may be what it means, but it's interpreted by many as indicative of capitalisation.
<tsimpson> but the letters in the logo are all lower-case
<tsimpson> then again, maybe I'm just strange and see things differently :)
<lepr> I have found no easy way to get to https://launchpad.net/projects .  Is it destined to be linked in?  Is it forgotten?
<lepr> From Help about changing a project owner: "However, you can change this to any other person or team in Launchpad by  following the Change details link and then selecting the People tab."  I'm attempting this, and other things in the documentation, on 'staging' and there is no People tab.  Why? or "How to fix?"
<Whoopie> Hi, I have a question regarding PPA. Is it possible to reset my PPA for a specific package so that I can start from scratch? As if I have never uploaded it?
<xchat-p3t3r> hi!
<xchat-p3t3r> i'm involved in the Ubuntu Manual translating
<xchat-p3t3r> what have i to do to begin this activity?
<xchat-p3t3r> bcause some time launchpad doesn't allows making changes..
 * lepr invite xchat-p3t3r #Ubuntu-Doc
<xchat-p3t3r> thanks lepr..
<adeuring> lepr: the docs are outdated. You can change the maintainer and some other roles directy from the main project page
<xteejx> Hey guys, disruptive LP user alert!! Can someone assist me in dealing with this please, user has been warned, but continues to disrupt the Ubuntu bugtracker by changing bug status, even when told not to, to Fixed, when they really aren't. User ID: sergio / opuesto
<Ursinha> adeuring, ^
<xteejx> adeuring?
<adeuring> xteejx: can you give me some example bugs?
<xteejx> adeuring, just this one at the moment, but it is still quite disruptive even after being told not to do so, as it conflicts with the real status of the bug report
<adeuring> xteejx: yeah, one sample is fine
<xteejx> oh sorry I didn't say which one :)
<xteejx> bug 78740
<adeuring> xteejx: thanks!
<xteejx> bug 78470, sorry
<xteejx> adeuring, no thank you :)
<adeuring> xteejx: I've suspended his account. thanks for the heads-up!
<xteejx> adeuring, that's great, just saves everything getting messed up, maybe next time he'll help not disrupt, thank you again :)
<mars> me thinks CHR's will soon want the ability to hide/remove comments :)
<xteejx> I want that feature now heh :)
<mars> thanks for the report xteejx
<adeuring> mars: not yet, but this maight make sense in the future...
<xteejx> no probs guys thanks for helping
<xteejx> have a good morning/afternoon/evening see ya :D
<didrocks> hey LP guys
<didrocks> can someone rename netbook-remix project to ubuntu-netbook one and make the redirection available as the product is renamed in lucid, please?
<adeuring> didrocks: that's a job for the LP admins. Can you file a request here: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad ?
<didrocks> adeuring: sure
<didrocks> thanks
<cody-somerville> didrocks, According to the project's whiteboard, njpatel says that project needs to be deleted.
<didrocks> cody-somerville: where? I don't see that on the main page
<cody-somerville> didrocks, You need to be a demi-admin to see it.
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> so, maybe, just do wathever needs to :)
<cody-somerville> I dunno what that is
<cody-somerville> lol
<didrocks> maybe not yet remove it so, as jaunty has some part of it
<mhall119|work> hello
<mhall119|work> how difficult would it be to make an install of launchpad use Hg instead of Bzr?
<mhall119|work> is it scm agnostic, or pretty well tied to bzr?
<beuno> mhall119|work, super mega extra tied to bzr
<mhall119|work> okay
<mhall119|work> that's not so bad, I can convince them to move to bzr, but thought I'd ask
<maxb> mhall119|work: them?
<mhall119|work> my company
<maxb> You're aware of the Launchpad images/icons licencing constraint, right?
<mhall119|work> yeah
<mhall119|work> it would be for internal use only, we won't be distributing it
<beuno> mhall119|work, if they're switching to a new DVCS, bzr is probably going to be easiest
<mhall119|work> beuno: we're already using Hg
<beuno> ah
<maxb> mhall119|work: You might want to read that licence again, that's still not a legal use of Launchpad as distributed
<beuno> good, so the transition will be easy  :)
<mhall119|work> maxb: thanks
<bdmurray> Is possible to query on "Incomplete without response" using launchpadlib?
<thekorn> bdmurray, list(bughelper.searchTasks(status=["Incomplete (without response)",]))
<bdmurray> thekorn: awesome thanks
<bdmurray> that's ridiculous too
<thekorn> my dirty trick here is: .searchTasks(status="dfgdf") and look at the content of the exception
<thekorn> it shows all possible values
<alecu> hello...
<_charly_> hi :)
<bdmurray> what does HTTP Error 410: Gone mean with launchpadlib?
<elmo> bdmurray: the user no longer exists
<elmo> i.e. a decactivated accont
<bdmurray> elmo: thanks
<edakiri> what license are the images and icons of launchpad?  also Affero GPL3?
<edakiri> I asked because someone was here chatting about putting it on a private company network and someone asked him whether he knew about the license.
<maxb> edakiri: No, they are Canonical All Rights Reserved, with an allowance that you may use them when hacking on launchpad itself
<maxb> https://dev.launchpad.net/LaunchpadLicense
<juanmarquez> saludos
<juanmarquez> amigos
<juanmarquez> alguien de habla española?
<juanmarquez> estoy dirigiendo a un grupo de futuros member a firmar el CoC, pero el keyserver.ubuntu.com no esta aceptando conexiones
<erUSUL> is this a good place to report a problem with the CoC signing process in launchpad ?
<erUSUL> ok will try; basically the fact the keyserver.ubuntu.com have been dwon for weeks (months) makes impossible to upload new CoC as launchpad is anable to find the keys :(
<blueyed> Can somebody please look at OOPS-1475A2108 - I think this might have happened a while ago already, when trying to post a new bug for the tvbrowser Ubuntu package.
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1475A2108
 * blueyed is waiting
<beuno> blueyed, looks like a bug
<beuno> blueyed, could you file it?
<blueyed> beuno: ok. So I'm unable to create a bug for this source package? Prolly it's better somebody files it who can see the backtrace etc?!
<blueyed> I can provide additional info then.
<beuno> blueyed, just refer to the oops, that contains the backtrace
<beuno> and explain what you did
<beuno> the traceback makes little sense
<beuno> maybe deryck is around
<beuno>   Module lp.bugs.browser.bugtarget, line 701, in showFileBugForm
<beuno>     raise NotImplementedError
<beuno> NotImplementedError
<blueyed> ok. where's the "feedback / report problem" link gone in the footer?
<blueyed> also, especially the Oops page should contain such a shortcut!
<beuno> heh, very true
<blueyed> I'll file that one, too.
<beuno> thanks
<deryck> beuno, we've got a lot of the NotImplementedError's lately.  Haven't gotten to doing a fix yet.  Trying for this week though.
<deryck> this was trying to file a bug, right?
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> as long as its in your radar!
<beuno> unless this is a plan to reduce the number of bugs in ubuntu  :)
<deryck> heh
<deryck> not an intentional plan, no
<rockstar> ...but it works! Ship it!
<blueyed> Bug #507622
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507622 in launchpad "Oops page should contain shortcut to report a bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507622
<beuno> rockstar, o/
<rockstar> beuno, is that like a Goonie Sloth face or something?
<beuno> rockstar, IRC waving, it's all the rage
<blueyed> bah.. going back from the oops page, I'm now at the summary page again. all the input is lost!! (due to ajax)
<rockstar> beuno, ah, yes, I see it now.
<blueyed> is there a bug for this already? This is really depressing!
<blueyed> filed it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/507623
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507623 in launchpad "Oops when trying to report a bug against tvbrowser package in Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<_charly_> i have a question to account merging. will everything (karma, reported bugs, ...) be merged and will the old account be deleted after the merge is completed? and how long does it take for completing the merge?
<erUSUL> ok; i asked here before. basically the fact the keyserver.ubuntu.com have been dwon for weeks (months) makes impossible  to upload new CoC as launchpad is anable to find the keys :(
<erUSUL> what should this bug be filled against? if any?
<erUSUL> should launchpad just use the pgp keyservers pool ?? x-hkp://pool.sks-keyservers.net
<edakiri> I found the link to https://launchpad.net/projects  .  It is "Browse all'
<edakiri> You've got SPAM!  https://launchpad.net/www.none.com
<beuno> sinzui, what
<beuno> what's the procedure to kill 'em?
<beuno> registered by an inactive user..?
<beuno> I've disabled the project, but I don't know how to delete it
<mars> beuno, check henninge's message on the mailing list, "NEW: Spam account suspension now doable by CHR person", for the details
<beuno> thanks mars
<mars> kfogel or flacoste, ^ are you aware of the problem erUSUL has pointed to?
<kfogel> mars: reading
<edakiri> have spambots infiltrated launchpad?
<beuno> edakiri, yes, we're working on it
<edakiri> They adapted to launchpad quickly.  LaunchPad is young and I would have thought of little interest to spammers.
<kfogel> erUSUL: urk.  I don't know how to solve that, but agree it should be solved.  Have you already mailed feedback@launchpad.net?
<flacoste> mars: no, i'M not
<mars> edakiri, someone deliberately scripted a spambot for the site.  Or, alternatively, one of the many thousands of user's mail accounts get hijacked, and start sending spam to anything they looked at.
<flacoste> kfogel: that's a question for IS actually
<kfogel> flacoste: thanks
<kfogel> erUSUL: one sec while I ping some of our admins
<erUSUL> kfogel: no; tried reaching the right people in IRC and get the ball rolling nothing else
<edakiri> mars: I think sending an e-mail does not create a launchpad project
<mars> edakiri, sometimes people are hired to spam manually as well.
<edakiri> that is what i was wondering.  whether it was in quantity to suggest a bot.
<kfogel> erUSUL: we're asking internally, but that may take some time.  In the meantime, can you mail feedback {AT} launchpad.net?  I know that will be read within the next 24h by a launchpad developer.
<kfogel> (who knows more than I do)
<erUSUL> kfogel: ok; tyvm
<kfogel> erUSUL: thank you
<kfogel> erUSUL: what is "tyvm" btw?
<erUSUL> thnak you very much ;)
<sinzui> beuno: the project you are seeing is dead. I disabled the project and the user yesterday shortly after it was registered
<beuno> sinzui, it was enabled
<sinzui> I disabled it yesterday
<beuno> sinzui, I disabled it today  :)
<sinzui> beuno: :( I think I need to double check my work because as you could see the user and team involved were disabled after I thought I disabled the project
<sinzui> beuno, did you uncheck the reviewed?
<beuno> sinzui, I did
<sinzui> That put it back on the list to be reviewed, so the inverse action happened, I reviewed it but did not disable it. You disabled it, but said no one has ever seen that project before
<beuno> heh
<beuno> spam project tennis!
<mwhudson> (actual deletion)++
<jamalta> Hey there, I'm trying to upload my first PPA but got this rejection error: lp.archiveuploader.permission.CannotUploadToPocket
<jamalta> Could someone tell me what I could be doing wrong? Thanks
<noodles775> jamalta, where exactly do you see that error? (I hope not in a rejection email...?)
<noodles775> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors
<noodles775> might be helpful too.
<noodles775> jamalta, the error message is wrong, but implies that you're probably trying to upload to ubuntu rather than your PPA.
<noodles775> Make sure you're following everything in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<jamalta> noodles775: rejection email :(
<jamalta> noodles775: oh
<jamalta> noodles775: i was following this https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<jamalta> so for incoming i have ~jamalta/groovenotify/ubuntu/ <-- would the ubuntu part here be the issue?
<noodles775> jamalta, no, that looks right (we need to update that page, you don't need a dput conf anymore... I'll do that in a minute).
<jamalta> noodles775: oh, okay
<noodles775> jamalta, can you pastebin your changes file?
<jamalta> noodles775: sure
<jamalta> noodles775: http://pastebin.com/f5d9845a4
<noodles775> jamalta, can you try: dput ppa:jamalta/groovenotify <changes.file>
<jamalta> noodles775: sure
<jamalta> noodles775: it's up, i'll let you know if it works or not when i get the email
<jamalta> noodles775: thanks so much :)
<noodles775> (this doesn't use your .dput.cf, as we have ppa suport built into dput now.)
<noodles775> No problem!
 * noodles775 updates the help page.
<jamalta> noodles775: that's awesome :) i'll delete my .dput.cf now
<jamalta> noodles775: sweet! it got accepted
<jamalta> thanks :)
<flacoste> mars: keyserver.ubuntu.com is not down nor has been, it seems the user has another problem, but since he left we won't know what
<micahg> .dput.cf allows tab completion which is nice
<noodles775> jamalta, great!
<mars> flacoste, ah :(
<jamalta> so if there's a build error because i forgot to add a depends, can i just change the control file, run debuild again, and then dput?
<oojah> jamalta: If you've already submitted it to your ppa and that's where the build error was, you'll have to increment the version number in the changelog.
<geser> jamalta: almost, bump the package revision in debian/changelog before you run debuild -S again
<jamalta> oojah, geser: thanks
<cjohnston> any LP admins around who could remove something for me please?
<mars> mbarnett, ^ ?
 * mbarnett wanders in
<mbarnett> cjohnston: i am kinda half here as i do some troubleshooting of the librarian.  What do you need removed?
<cjohnston> mbarnett: https://edge.launchpad.net/~user-days-instructors/+members  I hit approve instead of deny on magia154.. I have deactivated his membership, but it looks like he used to be a member now.. Is there any chance he can be removed so it doesn't show him as a former (or present) member?
<mbarnett> cjohnston: hmm, i am not sure actually
<mbarnett> cjohnston: that might require database surgery, let me take a peek
<cjohnston> okie..
<cjohnston> The I just don't want a misrepresentation due to the nature of the group
<mbarnett> cjohnston: yeah, there is no mechanism in place for removing the record of "previous member".  If you wouldn't mind submitting an "answer" requesting this changed we can try and find out if there is a relatively easy way to accomplish this for you.
<cjohnston> What would I file the answer under? launchpad or something more specific?
<mbarnett> i think launchpad would be fine
<cjohnston> ty
<mbarnett> welcome
<cjohnston> Posted.. Thanks
<jamalta_> hi, this isn't exactly a launchpad issue buti t has to do with the builder
<jamalta_> i'm trying to upload a ptyhon package but for some reason it can't import setuptools
<jamalta_> i tried specifying python-setuptools as one of the dependencies but it still didn't work
<spiv> jamalta_: as a build-dependency?
<jamalta_> spiv: no it was a dependency. should i move it to build-dependency instead?
<jamalta_> spiv: i mean, it was on Depends
<spiv> jamalta_: if it's a dependency needed during the build, then yes
<jamalta_> spiv: that makes sense, thanks :)
<spiv> jamalta_: (to be clear, I think the field is actually called "Build-Depends")
<jamalta_> spiv: Yeah I got that ;)
<jamalta> spiv: sweet thanks! that worked :)
<ssam> bug #390362 has a link to a Gnome bug. the gnome bug is 'fixed', but launchpad thinks its 'new'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390362 in network-manager-applet "Entering WEP/WPA key/passphrase requires tabbing/clicking" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390362
<spiv> ssam: ISTR someone saying the gnome bug watches aren't being updated atm.
<spiv> I believe it's being worked on.
<ssam> ok, thanks
<ssam> maybe bug #506158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506158 in malone "checkwatches hammers the remote server when asking for changed bugs" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506158
#launchpad 2010-01-15
<funkyHat> I'm getting "Not allowed here" on this page https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/506656 (a link I clicked on on the Ubuntu Karmic Alpha 2 release page)
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<funkyHat> Oh I see
<funkyHat> The error page doesn't make that particularly clear
<Some_Person> How can I roll back to an earlier version of a package (still on launchpad)? It says the status is "superseded"
<Some_Person> I already deleted the newer one (which failed to build)
<bigjools> Some_Person: what do you mena by roll back, exactly?
<bigjools> mean*
<Some_Person> I deleted a version of a package I uploaded last night (it failed to build), and I want the old version to no longer be superseded
<bigjools> Some_Person: go to copy packages and copy the superseded package back into the PPA
<bigjools> with binaries
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> can someone fix the ownership of this project: https://code.launchpad.net/vala ?
<asabil> it should belong to ~vala-team
<persia> asabil: file a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad so the request can be tracked.
<adeuring> asabil: the current owner can to this
<adeuring> ...can do this
<asabil> adeuring, I contacted the owner about 3 times, no replies
<asabil> persia, I think I already did last year
<adeuring> persia, asabil: yes, filing a question is another option. But: this should normally be done by the project owner.
<adeuring> asabil: can you give me a URL?
<asabil> adeuring, I am looking for the question
<asabil> the question I asked was about the broken vcs import
<asabil> I will create a new one
<adeuring> asabil: OK, I understand
<asabil> adeuring, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/97483
<adeuring> asabil: ok, thanks. Let me ask the current owner another time what he thinks and if he doesn't replay within a few days, let's change the ownership
<asabil> ok that's perfect
<asabil> thanks a lot
<didrocks> hey launchpad guys. Any idea why my email is not linked to my profile? (I've added my canonical one this morning and push the branch after): https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubiquity/fix-derivatives-session
<jussi01> Hrm, who is responsible for packaging launchpadlib?
<jussi01> hrm... looks like its james_w ...
<jussi01> james_w: you around atm?
 * jussi01 assumes not, its probably a little early. in any case, james_w could you please ping me when you wake up?
<adeuring> didrocks: I can see your canonical email address on your LP page. What exactly is your problem?
<didrocks> adeuring: it's just not linked with my lp account (you can't click on my name and head to my LP page)
<adeuring> didrocks: sorry, on which page(s) do you miss the click possibility?
<didrocks> adeuring: if you head to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubiquity/fix-derivatives-session, you can, for instance, click on "Mario Limonciello"'s name at commit 3655 for instance
<didrocks> but you can't on mine next to commit 3656
<didrocks> is that more clear?
<adeuring> didrocks: ah, thanks, now I understand! that something for the code hosting guys... rockstar: ^^^
<didrocks> adeuring: sorry for not being clear enough at first glance :)
<adeuring> didrocks: np -- I'm sometimes a bit slow...
<wgrant> didrocks: The Code guys are hopefully all asleep by now, but try waiting a day or two.
<wgrant> didrocks: Revisions are linked to new email addresses only daily.
<persia> Does that happen retroactively as well?
<wgrant> Yes.
<didrocks> wgrant: ok, I'll wait over the week-end so, and will see. Thanks :)
<persia> Nifty trick that.
<zekopeko_> hi
<zekopeko_> is there a bug about launchpad and having your team members displayed in the assign dialog?
<zekopeko_> i don't see why i need to search when in 95% of the cases i want to assign my own team members
<idnar> if you're in several teams that could be quite a long list
<persia> zekopeko_: For some people it's harder to make that choice.  For instance, I'm on a lot of different teams, so it's not clear in what capacity I'm interacting with LP.
<zekopeko_> persia, but in great majority of cases the project == team
<zekopeko_> i'm not saying remove the search
<zekopeko_> but give me the last 10 people that i assigned to bugs from this project
<zekopeko_> or if it's my first time give me 10 people from the team that is related to the project
<adeuring> zekopeko_: I think you make a good and valid point. While persia and idnar are right that it is sometimes difficult to figure out the right team, an improved person selection dialog would often be really nice. For example, we could store the 5 or 10 most recently selected persons in a cookie. Fancy to file a bug about it?
<zekopeko_> yup
<zekopeko_> just give me a good title
 * zekopeko_ sucks at bug titles
<idnar> fwiw, I like that idea too
<adeuring> zekopeko_: I'm not really better in finding useful bug titles ;) Anyway, what about "selecting persons as bug asignees is cumbersome"
<zekopeko_> cool
<geser> for subscriptions please too as I usually only subscribe a few different teams
 * adeuring had exactly the pleasure to assign the same people again and again the last days.
<adeuring> geser: yeah, I think if we work on the person selection dialog, it will affect all dialogs at once.
<zekopeko_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/508005
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 508005 in launchpad "Selecting persons as bug assignees is cumbersome" [Undecided,New]
<zekopeko_> any suggestions?
<adeuring> zekopeko_: sounds good
<maxb> I'd like it if it didn't bother to search if you actually typed a full team name including the ~ into the box
<cody-somerville> or for projects if you enter in the actual codename of a project
<cody-somerville> (or atleast shows that project first)
<adeuring> maxb, cody-somerville: add your suggestions to the bug filed by zekopeko_ ;)
<maxb> We probably shouldn't conflate it
<maxb> Actually, reading zekopeko_'s bug, I strenuously disagree
<maxb> We don't want inexperienced users to assign bugs, and this seems to be making that a little too easy
<zekopeko_> maxb, allow teams to lock that part from editing by non-members?
<zekopeko_> and just because noobs MIGHT assign someone doesn't mean we shouldn't implement it
<zekopeko_> but even if a noob assigns someone its at least easier for you to change it ;)
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<Flare183> What does this error mean and how can I fix it? bzr: ERROR: xmlrpc protocol error connecting to https://xmlrpc.edge.launchpad.net/bazaar/: 401 Unauthorized
<mars> Flare183, what were you trying to do when you saw that error?
<Flare183> mars: I was trying to register a new bzr branch via the terminal
<sfears> is launchpad the best place to report bugs?
<mars> Flare183, just looking at the bzr help docs.  Maybe you are not logged in using bzr, or it does not have your keys.
<Flare183> hm ok
<mars> Flare183, have you successfully pushed a branch before?
<Flare183> mars: Yes, many times
<mars> sfears, that is a pretty vague question :)  What kind of bugs are you reporting?
<mars> Flare183, what was the bzr command you used?
<mars> bzr push lp:~... ?
<Flare183> bzr register-branch
<Flare183> I just pushed up a revision to a different branch and it worked perfectly so I know something works
<sfears> using file/add media in banshee the program terminates
<mars> Flare183, ok, I'll defer to someone else on that one.  beuno, ^ ?
<mars> Flare183, believe it or not, I have never used the register-branch command, so I am at a loss :)
<Flare183> I understand. Its ok :)
<beuno> I haven't either...
<Flare183> :S
<mars> Flare183, maybe they would know over in #bzr ?
<Flare183> Yeah, let me try taht
<Flare183> that*
<mars> sfears, yes, but there is an easier way: does Banshee have a "Report a Problem" menu item under the Help menu?
<sfears> i just found that.. i'm checking that now mars
<mars> sfears, also, you may want to check here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/banshee
<sfears> will check the web site.. there's no "report a problem" in banshee
<mars> beuno, on that banshee bugs page, the "Report a bug" link doesn't stand out, eh?  It just shows up as yet more red text, and worse, it is in the banner blindness area :(
<sfears> i see the report a bug on the web pages.. i meant that banshee doesn't have "report a bug" in the help menu
<mars> sfears, yep, I understand.  I was just pointing out the poor link colour to our user experience expert
<blueyed> "Internal server error" at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~blueyed/b2evolution/dev/files
<mars> beuno, you know loggerhead well.  ^ is that normal? :)
<beuno> mars, no, it's hung and we need a LOSA to restart
<mars> Chex, ^ ?
<Chex> beuno: mars: on it now
<beuno> thanks Chex
<mars> thanks Chex. blueyed ^
<blueyed> thanks for the notification. Why is that not monitored correctly?
<blueyed> After all, I need to use the web gui now, since bzr itself runs out of memory when checking out.. :/
<blueyed> please ping me, when this is fixed.
<blueyed> Chex: ^
<Chex> beuno: mars: blueyed: ok, it should be back now
<blueyed> yes, thanks.
<mars> Chex, yep, works for me
<blueyed> Chex: please setup monitoring for it!
<Chex> that was an odd one, our nagios check showed it as  running
<blueyed> then fix it :)
<Chex> and it was responding to some requests...
<mars> Chex, resource exhaustion leading to a trickling request throughput?
<Chex> Ill make a note of that in the incident log.
<beuno> Chex, I think it got updated recently, so it may be running a patch we're trying out
<mnft> Hi Barry, are you listening?
<barry> mnft: loud and clear
<mnft> Andreas, from Berlin
<barry> mnft: hi!  how's it going?
<mnft> fine, thanks, and you? Got your mails python-mode
<frangor> hi
<barry> doing good.  yep, i saw there were three branches that were waiting for review or merge, so i just wanted to comment on them to see if we could move them along
<mnft> last time it was fine with hs from mikail, btw dropped all my own stuff, so if you agree, starting again with hs on top of yours
<barry> mnft: sorry, can you provide more context?  which branch are you talking about?
<mnft> hs means hide-show
<mnft> well, didn't start yet. just wanted to leave you a message saying i'm on it
<barry> ah cool, i don't use hide-show :)  sounds great, thanks!
<mnft> hide-show is much more advanced than outline IMHO, as its not restricted to the end of line
<mnft> ok, I'll leave that chat. have a nice day, bye
<barry> cool, you too
<sinzui> edakiri: hi
<edakiri> Hi, about the recently created and disabled project named 'gpl', for a GPLv3 Licenced library,
<edakiri> Hi.  here is user kiri on LaunchPad.  Yes, I did and do wish to make the project with name gpl.  If you check in Branches, you will see that there is code, which I marked as Mature.  It was deliberate that I made an open team maintainer of the project in order to promote 'drive by contribution'.  I had just logged on to LaunchPad to write some short BluePrints.
<sinzui> edakiri: maybe the name needs to change. Why would any want to contribute to your project?
<edakiri> I think I don't understand the question.  Rephrase with new aspect?
<edakiri> aspect --> variation on perspective
<sinzui> edakiri: The name is what implies this project is for yourself, not the community. The project was named fnord with a description of "prime numbers", I would have approved it
<sinzui> edakiri: Every user has a private place to keep code. Projects are pubic for users to contribute to, to translate, to create packages from...
<sinzui> edakiri: the gpl team also has a +junk namespace to share code between team members
<edakiri> I have no idea of why a project named 'gpl' would make the impression it is for 'myself'.  In fact, I don't understand how releasing code under GPL3 license and publishing it and making it writeable to by any willing participants could yield the impression of being 'for myself'.  In any case, that is not so.  I am seeking participation.  Otherwise I would not have: published it, made it writable to by an open team; written a description that w
<sinzui> edakiri: I reactivated https://launchpad.net/gpl so that we can look at it together
<sinzui> The title "GPL 3 Licensed Code" does not look like a legitimate project. It does not appear to have a focus. What will your project produce?
<edakiri> A library of GPL version 3 or licensed code in C++.   I have my own ideas for the future of it, for which I was going to write BluePrints, but I do not wish to restrict it to my own design, but rather hope to gather many small contributions in a SO library.
<sinzui> edakiri: The team (a group of people) has this description "Content Licensed under GPL3 and Later.", which is do not understand because teams are communication/ACL devices. They are not a representation of code that can have a license.
<edakiri> Immediately, it has the code for finding primes and factors, and likely soon for an especially fast log2 calculation.
<maxb> edakiri: I'm just another Launchpad user, but perhaps a 3rd party viewpoint can help unblock this discussion: Why do you think naming your library after the licence it is under is a sensible thing to do?
<maxb> A project's name is vital part of people understanding what it is. To write a prime factoring library and to name it "General Public Licence" is just.... hugely confusing.
<sinzui> edakiri: I think you will attract more contributors if you can fins and name that explains goals or encapulates an idea the license and language was already on the page, and that information is not remarkable when there are 20,000 like it
<edakiri> Imagine a person who works full time not on a FLOSS project but has some code which is suitable for reuse in a library, but is not worth doing individual packaging for.  I wish to integrate that persons contributions.  If there were 20000 like it, I would not have created it. Or if there are then, point me to it, because I've looked for it and not found it.
<ScottK> Then name is Library of GPL LIbraries, not GPL
<ScottK> is/it
<edakiri> That would be a good full name, ScottK
<edakiri> The full name is presently, "GPL 3  Licensed Code", but I am not set on that.
<edakiri> "GPL3 licensed library(s)", perhaps better.
<ScottK> Collection of ....
<sinzui> edakiri: That is an excellent background point. I approved your project. I think your project will be successful with a name and description that people can search for and find
<edakiri> Presently, it is all C++, but I hope to get bindings for other languages.
<maxb> edakiri: Is there to be no common theme connecting the bits of code in this project? Why are you lumping them all into one project rather than having separate projects?
<edakiri> ScottK: I imagine keeping it a single library.
<edakiri> maxb: reduced overhead in publishing, packaging.
<maxb> Leads to increased overhead and confusion for developers and consumers
<edakiri> I guess you don't like "boost"?
<maxb> That is, at least, somewhat modular
<edakiri> maxb: you might be right, but it is certainly far from certain for me.
<edakiri> right now it is too small to warrant modularity.
<edakiri> I would be glad if some day it becomes so large.
<ScottK> boost would be OK if it had better API stability.
<A4Tech> All greetings. Question: How long to wait until the launchpad compile the package after uploading sources, and where i can see the status or turn on the compilation. And should there come a letter if something goes wrong
<maxb> A4Tech: By 5 minutes after uploading, you should be able to see information and progress in the pages for your PPA
<A4Tech> in my PPA no changes
<maxb> Check your email for a rejection notice.
<maxb> Check your .changes file to be absolutely sure it is correctly gpg-signed with a key known to launchpad, or Launchpad won't know who to send a rejection notice to
<A4Tech> maxb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/357246/
<maxb> A4Tech: You are launchpad.net/~rmpic30 ?
<A4Tech> maxb: yes
<maxb> The key ID in your pastebin does not match the key ID on your launchpad profile
<A4Tech> gm
<A4Tech> o_O
<A4Tech> maxb: Unable to find distroseries: unstable; what is it mean?
<maxb> It means ubuntu has no such series called "unstable"
<maxb> Which ubuntu series did you actually want it built in?
<A4Tech> karmic
<A4Tech> unstable => karmic? :)
<maxb> Then you should say so in the changelog
<A4Tech> ok
<edakiri> ScottK: I retract what I said about a single library.  I really wanted to keep it to a single or few 'build systems'.  I was ruminating about how well the linker could handle 1 shared library per function or object type.
<james_w> jussi01: hi
<james_w> jussi01: email may be be best to contact me, as I am out of timezone right no
<james_w> w
<jussi01> james_w: all sorted now, thanks
#launchpad 2010-01-16
<jelmer> al-maisan, hi
<jelmer> :-)
<al-maisan> hello jelmer :)
<al-maisan> did you register sourcepackagerecipebuildjob as a component that implements as a build farm job for BuildFarmJobType.RECIPEBRANCHBUILD?
<al-maisan> jelmer: s/that implements//
<al-maisan> jelmer: here's an example:
<al-maisan>     <!--
<al-maisan>         The registration below is used to discover all build farm job classes
<al-maisan>         that implement the `IBuildFarmJob` interface. Please see bug #503839
<al-maisan>         for more detail.
<al-maisan>         The 'name' attribute needs to be set to the appropriate
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 503839 in soyuz "BuildQueue.specific_job needs refactoring so it can cope with multiple build farm job types" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503839
<al-maisan>         `BuildFarmJobType` enumeration value.
<al-maisan>     -->
<al-maisan>     <utility component="lp.soyuz.model.buildpackagejob.BuildPackageJob"
<al-maisan>         name="PACKAGEBUILD"
<al-maisan>         provides="lp.buildmaster.interfaces.buildfarmjob.IBuildFarmJob"/>
<high-rez> Every time I try to submit a bug report to launchpad I get a "Oops!" "Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.".  I'd open a bug on it, but well, I can't.
<emilis_info> why so many errors in launchpad lately?
<emilis_info> try to get a branch file contents - 501, try to submit a bug to project - Ooops
<aalex_> hi
<aalex_> How long does it take for a package to be online ?
<aalex_> I used dput successfully, but don't see my lunch package on https://launchpad.net/~alexandre-quessy/+archive/sat
<aalex_> Ah, it says "Unable to find distroseries: unstable". Should I say "Karmic" or so?
<lantash1> QUESTION: After upgrading a local branch (bzr 2.0.0), I was unable to push it to launchpad:
<lantash1> Format <RepositoryFormatKnit1> for lp-64843152:///~lottanzb/lottanzb/0.5/.bzr is deprecated - please use 'bzr upgrade' to get better performance
<lantash1> bzr: ERROR: RemoteRepository(bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lottanzb/lottanzb/0.5/.bzr/)
<lantash1> is not compatible with
<lantash1> CHKInventoryRepository('file:///home/lantash/Dropbox/Documents/Projekte/lottanzb/0.5/.bzr/repository/')
<lantash1> different rich-root support
<lantash1> However, upgrading the remote branch at launchpad isn't possible either:
<lantash1> bzr upgrade lp:lottanzb/0.5
<lantash1> Format <RepositoryFormatKnit1> for bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lottanzb/lottanzb/0.5/.bzr/ is deprecated - please use 'bzr upgrade' to get better performance
<lantash1> starting upgrade of bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lottanzb/lottanzb/0.5/
<lantash1> making backup of bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lottanzb/lottanzb/0.5/.bzr
<lantash1>   to bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lottanzb/lottanzb/0.5/backup.bzr
<lantash1> bzr: ERROR: File exists: '/srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/push-branches/00/00/1a/c2/backup.bzr'
<lantash1> (should have copied the output to pastebin or something like that, sorry)
<jelmer> lantash1: Hi
<jelmer> lantash1: The easiest workaround is to move the backup directory out of the way on Launchpad
<lantash1> jelmer: I also thought of that, but I didn't know how to ssh into that directory
<jelmer> you can do this e.g. with hitchhiker
<jelmer> (http://launchpad.net/hitchhiker)
<jelmer> lantash1: ssh is not possible, but sftp access is
<lantash1> jelmer: Listing the files in the directory using "ls" is possible both using hitchhiker and direct sftp, but "./hitchhiker lp:lottanzb/0.5 rename backup.bzr backup2.bzr" results in permission error.
<jelmer> lantash1: launchpad has some strict rules with regard to what filenames are allowed to exist
<jelmer> I think you should be able to rename backup.bzr to .bzr.backup
<lantash1> jelmber: Incredible. You were right. Renaming it to ".bzr.backup" worked just fine. And the branch upgrade is being performed right now. Thanks alot!
<lantash1> s/jelmber/jelmer/
<jelmer> lantash1: you're welcome
<rioch> Is it possible to clear everything on my launchpad project page so I can start from fresh?
<rioch> I've added user auth in django, but how do I add a field to a model for the user id?
<maxb> losa ping? The build farm appears to not be dispatching jobs
<Thingymebob> bugtracker url for atheme bugs is incorrect, points to http://bugzilla.atheme.org/ should be http://jira.atheme.org/
<persia> Thingymebob: Do you get a "Change Details" button at https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/atheme-bugs ?
<Thingymebob> I do, looking at it now, Its no longer a bugzilla bug tracking system (its now jira which launcpad doesn't support?)
<persia> Ah.  That makes it complicated.
<persia> Ideally, you could just fix the issue, but if LP doesn't support your bug tracker, then it won't help.
<persia> Perhaps file a bug against launchpad asking for jira support (but there may be such a bug)
<persia> I'm not sure what to do in the meantime.  Maybe someone else has a better answer (but you may have to idle for a while)
<Thingymebob> Thats where I'm going next
<persia> Best of luck.
<Thingymebob> Bug 157488 Add bugwatch support for the JIRA bugtracker
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 157488 in malone "Add bugwatch support for the JIRA bugtracker" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157488
<Thingymebob> will just have to wait I guess
<persia> Or grab the code and implement it, if you're feeling particularly motivated :)
<ScottK> Thingymebob: It might be worth mentioning that Nokia uses Jira for Qt, so it's needed to support that too.
<sm> g'day all. How long does it take for an email reply to a bug notification to show up on the issue page ?
<sm> ah, there it is, nm!
<pmjdebruijn> lo
<pmjdebruijn> I uploaded libmtp-1.0.1 to my PPA, and deleted it...
<pmjdebruijn> now I want to upload a patched 0.3.7, but will it be rejected?
<pmjdebruijn> because the version number is lower?
<pmjdebruijn> hmmm
<pmjdebruijn> now it doesn't work at all anymore
<pmjdebruijn> sorry
<pmjdebruijn> the last sentance was wrong channel
<aalex_> My packages got rejected due to an invalid distroseries. Where can I find a valid debian/changelog file to get inspiration from ? My packages should work on the old LTS as well.
<ripps> aalex_: in debian/changelog, the topline of each entry to have `package_name (package_version) distroseries; urgency=urgency_level` just change the distroseries to lucid, karmic, hardy, etc.
<ripps> if the package is from debian, it's probably has unstable, testing, experimental, etc. as the distroseries
<aalex_> ripps: so, it should be xxx-0ubuntu1 dapper
<ripps> aalex_: yeah, make sure that the version is inside of ()
<ripps> actually, it might be easier to just use the dch tool
<lfaraone> If I have a .crash file from apport that I want to put onto an existing bug (as separate files, the way apport usually does when you report a new bug), how would I go about doing that?
<cavedon> hi all, I have uploaded a package to my PPA. Build was successful, but upload failed.
<cavedon> I am not actually able to understand what the the problem is: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37982239/upload_1448650_log.txt
<cavedon> could anyone give me a hint, please?
<cavedon> the error message is "Unable to find source package"
<capiscuas> hi guys
<capiscuas> anybody knows rosetta well_
<capiscuas> ?
<geser> cavedon: what's your PPA?
<cavedon> geser: https://edge.launchpad.net/~cavedon/+archive/qutecom/+packages
<cavedon> thanks
<cavedon> may it be because I did not uplaod the orig file too?
<cavedon> To my undertsanding, it should be pulled by universe, if available (and it is)
<cavedon> ...pulled from universe...
<cavedon> geser: mhm, the error now disappeared from my PPA pages
<geser> I see it too, no error more
<cavedon> not sure what happened, I received an email with the error, and it was being displayed on the ppa
<cavedon> now it's gone
<cavedon> geser: thenks for looking
<cavedon> thanks
<magcius> Can Launchpad stop emailing me every time I make a commit?
<mdke> magcius: sure, I think you just unsubscribe to the relevant branch
<magcius> urrgh, no
<magcius> I want emails, just not ones from commits I created.
<mdke> magcius: no I don't think that is possible
<magcius> That's disappointing.
<magcius> Even worse is that it uses my email as the From: address
<magcius> er, no, wait, I'm stupid
#launchpad 2010-01-17
<persia> lfaraone: You might want to talk to AnAnt, who was doing a similar thing a few days ago (adding collected files to a bug)
<Spreadsheet_> Why do users on launchpad have ~'s before their names? It doesn't seem necessary
<persia> Spreadsheet_: They don't.  The '~' is used to indicate a username, rather than something else.
<ScottK> Namespace separation between usernames and project names.
<persia> That way you can have a project and group by the same name.  lp.net/foo would go to the foo project overview, and lp.net/~foo would go to the foo team overview
<Spreadsheet_> I see
<Spreadsheet_> That makes more sense
<Some_Person> How do I delete a PPA?
<al-maisan> Some_Person: was there anything published in the PPA in question
 * al-maisan looks for the FAQ
<Some_Person> yes, although it failed to build
<al-maisan> Some_Person: please see https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/569
<al-maisan> and also: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/661
<al-maisan> Some_Person: actually, only the latter applies
<Some_Person> so I can't delete the PPA
<al-maisan> .. If you have never published anything to a ppa (ie. you just created it by mistake, or miss-typed the name) then you can file a question and ask for it to be deleted. ..
<Some_Person> But I've published a package to it that failed to build
<al-maisan> Some_Person: what's the URL of the PPA in question?
<Some_Person> I was going to create one for bleeding edge versions of gimp, unaware that somebody else already did. https://launchpad.net/~stownsend42/+archive/gimp
<Some_Person> Since the first package failed to build and somebody else already runs a PPA with what I wanted, I abandoned it
<al-maisan> Some_Person: is stownsend42 your LP account name?
<Some_Person> yes
<al-maisan> hmm .. in that case you'll probably have to settle for a different PPA name..
<al-maisan> Some_Person: what do you mean by "unaware that somebody else already did"?
<Some_Person> Somebody else already made a PPA with bleeding edge versions of gimp, which is what I set out to do
<al-maisan> Some_Person: hmmm .. is that the reason why you'd like to delete https://launchpad.net/~stownsend42/+archive/gimp ?
<Some_Person> yes
<Some_Person> I'd finish the PPA with all necessary packages instead, but I don't know how to fix that specific compiler error
<al-maisan> I am afraid that's not possible as it stands .. what you can do though is click on "Change details" and disable the ppa .. look for the "Enabled" check box towards the bottom of the page
 * al-maisan looks at the compiler error
<Some_Person> What will disabling it actually do?
<al-maisan> Some_Person: it indicates that the PPA is not in use
<al-maisan> Some_Person: that package of yours "babl" does not seem to have any builds .. is that right?
<Some_Person> It failed to build
<Some_Person> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37704977/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.babl_0.1.0~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<al-maisan> let me see
<Some_Person> I don't really understand the error or how to fix it
<al-maisan> Some_Person: did you build this package on your local system with success?
<Some_Person> yes
<Some_Person> That's why I'm confused
<al-maisan> Some_Person: I understand the linker fails because it cannot find a library
<Some_Person> Oh? Which library?
<al-maisan> maybe you should try building this package using pbuilder in order to catch missing dependencies etc.
<al-maisan> Some_Person: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lbabl-0.0"
<Some_Person> Isn't 'lbabl-0.0' what I'm trying to build though?
<al-maisan> Some_Person: my gut feeling is that this package still has some kinks that need sorting out, please build it in pbuilder and/or ask for advice in #ubuntu-motu
<Some_Person> Well, it's an official release, but yes, maybe that's why it's so old yet still not included in ubuntu
<Some_Person> but anyway, it's a dependency of the beta versions of gimp, so it needs to be there
<persia> I think there's a support gap somewhere.  -motu tends to prefer to only support packaging effort targeted to Ubuntu, and sends people packaging for a PPA here.
<persia> But it appears that some folk here send people to -motu if there are questions about the packaging itself.
<al-maisan> well .. yeah, based on the build log from above I assumed that there's a packaging issue
<al-maisan> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37704977/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.babl_0.1.0~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<persia> Understood, but it's a PPA build log, so I doubt there'd be much support in -motu.
<persia> Hence why I think there's a gap somewhere.
<al-maisan> You're probably right. But isn't #ubuntu-motu the channel to consult when one has packaging questions or problems?
<persia> If one is working on Ubuntu, it has been, historically.
<al-maisan> I mean Some_Person is packaging for his PPA now .. but who knows .. he may start contributing to Ubuntu as well at some time?
<persia> But it's not a general "How to do debian-format packaging" channel.
<al-maisan> OK, point taken.
<persia> This is true, and Some_Person (or some other arbitrary person) might well get support.
<Some_Person> What should I actually do with pbuilder?
<persia> But there's a 16 minute gap in my logs between "This channel is about Ubuntu development, not PPAs" in #ubuntu-motu and "this package still has some kinks that need sorting out, please build it in pbuilder and/or ask for advice in #ubuntu-motu"
<persia> Which is why I noticed.
<persia> !pbuilder | Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person: pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<al-maisan> persia: well, I did not "foist" Some_Person on #ubuntu-motu straight-away .. I did advise him to build in pbuilder (first) in order to sort out his packaging problems.
<persia> al-maisan: My apologies if my comments are taken the wrong way.  I don't mean to criticise your redirection.
<al-maisan> phewww :)
<persia> As I said, there is some support for packaging there, and many people have received help.
 * al-maisan knows that
<al-maisan> I have often received assistance in #ubuntu-motu myself
<persia> But since there was a 16-minute gap, and while it was different people, was it one person, they could have been caught in a redirection loop, I thought it was worth noting that there seems to be a gap.
<al-maisan> persia: fair enough .. you definitely have a point there.
<persia> I'm not sure how many people would be interested in answering questions, but there may be a role for a channel dedicated to helping people package stuff in general.
<al-maisan> persia: very good point .. maybe something to run past dholbach
<persia> And it would make sense for *both* #launchpad and #ubuntu-motu to send people there if the questions were beyond what each could support.
<persia> Maybe he'll read backscroll :)
<al-maisan> a channel dedicated to helping people package stuff in general would definitely be a valuable resource IMHO
<Some_Person> Why is ``pbuilder create'' retrieving a ton of packages?
<persia> Some_Person: It needs to build a complete chroot
<Some_Person> complete, meaning how many packages?
<persia> I don't know the count.  Whatever is in base.
<al-maisan> Some_Person: shouldn't be too bad provided you have a reasonable internet connection
<Some_Person> 768kbit down?
<persia> That's going to be painful.
<persia> especially because you'll have to download all the recursive build-dependencies when you actually build the package.
<al-maisan> hmm ..
<al-maisan> but there's also a pbuilder cache I believe
<al-maisan> i.e. once you went through the process once the packages are taken from the cache
<Some_Person> I've been trying to get my dad to upgrade to 1.5mbit, but he refuses to pay the extra $5/month
<persia> It might just be a case of waiting then.  I know one Ubuntu developer who managed with a 384K connection.
<al-maisan> Some_Person: but this is a "flat rate" connection, right?
<persia> Mind you, it may be worth investigating caching strategies.
<Some_Person> of course it's flat rate
<al-maisan> Some_Person: good .. then it is just a matter of patience :)
 * al-maisan does a "sudo pbuilder create" using the hotel's WLAN just to see how long it takes
<Some_Person> It's weird. I had dialup until 2006 and didn't mind it that much. Since then I've had 768kbit, and I want more
<al-maisan> Some_Person: ha!
<Some_Person> I did absolutely hate my modem though, because it was proprietary and you had to send the manufacturer $20 to make it faster than 14.4kbit
<Some_Person> (on Linux that is)
<Some_Person> I was in middle school at the time, had no money of my own, and couldn't ask my dad because at the time he was anti-non-Windows and I had to hide Linux from him
<al-maisan> Oh!
 * al-maisan likes ponders the "anti-non-Windows" bit ..
<al-maisan> s/likes//
<Some_Person> To hide Linux, I installed GRUB to a floppy and used that to boot it
<al-maisan> pretty cool ;)
<al-maisan> Some_Person: BTW, "sudo pbuilder create" took ca. 7 minutes to download what it needs
<Some_Person> I've since shown him the way and now he's a happy Linux user
<al-maisan> That's a very nice success story :)
 * al-maisan takes a break
<Some_Person> I wish I could convince my school librarian of the same, but I've decided that there's no hope for him
<Some_Person> Last month, he told us to use Internet Explorer 6 instead of Firefox (which was already installed on all the machines) because "We've been getting a lot of viruses through Firefox"
<Some_Person> Furthermore, last year, when I was using an ubuntu live CD on one of the aging Windows 98 machines, I almost got suspended for "putting a virus on the school computers"
<persia> Education is always the highest barrier, and educating educators doubly so.
<Some_Person> Worse, this guy doubles as the school's "computer specialist"
<Some_Person> In the latter case, they ended up confirming that what I was doing didn't involve viruses by calling my old middle school, where the librarian (a huge Linux advocate) and a tech teacher (not a Linux user, but knows of it) vouched for me
<Some_Person> I wasn't charged with anything on the condition that I don't do it again
<jtv> al-maisan: got my power strip & plug?
<Some_Person> The ironic part is that I was using the live CD because that particular machine was riddled with viruses/other crapware. I had never seen a machine so slow, where once you type a character in Microsoft Word 97, it took about 4 seconds to appear on screen
<jtv> al-maisan: the story of my accidental reunion with my university classmate from 20 years and half a world ago just got weirder...  tell you later :)
<al-maisan> jtv: yes, your power plug is in my room
<jtv> thanks for picking it up... are you around?
<al-maisan> jtv: I am relaxing a bit in the room .. will catch you later :)
<jtv> al-maisan: ok... I've got plenty battery time for now
<al-maisan> jtv: great!
<al-maisan> jtv: ttyl
<jtv> ttyl
<Some_Person> Errm, when I try to build it with pbuilder (yes, the create is over), it does this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/357886/
<Some_Person> nevermind, it seems i needed to add universe for some reason to pbuilder
<doctormo> Anyone here know of any example code that creates merge proposals?
<thumper> doctormo: what do you want to know?
<thumper> doctormo: you have 15 minutes before my wifi credit expires
<doctormo> thumper: Example scripts that show the use of branch.createMergePropsal
<doctormo> thumper: Lots of inputs to that call
<thumper> doctormo: yes there are
<thumper> doctormo: bzr pipelines have a call I believe
<thumper> doctormo: you need at minimum target_branch
<thumper> doctormo: i think that is the only one you have to have
 * thumper checks the source
<doctormo> I thought you'd need to specify the reviewer, but perhaps that's just the default one.
<thumper> doctormo: if you don't specify one, I don't think it adds one
<thumper> but personally I think that is a bug
<thumper> and I should fix it soon
<doctormo> Ah, right, and each of these things is specifying the objects, not just the names etc.
<thumper> doctormo: you should also set an initial_comment
<thumper> yes
<doctormo> Thanks for your help
<doctormo> thumper: I hope you get to where your going... you must be on the move to have an expiring wifi.
<thumper> doctormo: I'm in Wellington ahead of LCA2010 starting tomorrow
<thumper> doctormo: what are you hooking launchpadlib and code reviews into?
<vish> hi... I'm trying to push a fix for lp:ubuntu/human-theme  as >    bzr push lp:~vish.../ubuntu/human-theme/bug507632-bug495644
<vish> but i keep getting this error > bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:~vish.../ubuntu/human-theme/bug507632-bug495644": No such distribution series human-theme.
<doctormo> thumper: Ah Groundcontrol, intergration of launchpad, bzr and nautilus.
<vish> not sure what i'm doiung wrong :(
<thumper> vish: use bzr push lp:~vish.../ubuntu/lucid/human-theme/bug...
<thumper> vish: you're missing the lucid bit :)
<doctormo> The last two functions of the workflow and I can really demo it all... it should be awesome.
<thumper> doctormo: interesting
 * vish tries
<thumper> doctormo: I'm trying to write my talk for Thursday on using LP for code reviews
<thumper> doctormo: I'll be mentioning the api briefly
<doctormo> thumper: Where you at UDS+L?
<thumper> doctormo: not sure yet, most likely not unless they overlay the LP team lead sprint
<doctormo> thumper: no, I mean where you at UDS Lucid... in Texas.
<thumper> ah, no
<thumper> sorry, misread
<thumper> I think rockstar was there
 * rockstar looks up
<thumper> rockstar: you were there at uds lucid
<doctormo> thumper: I demo'ed the configuration side of things there in a 5 min lighting talk in the plannary.
 * rockstar reads backchat
<thumper> doctormo: if you have any questions, I'm sure rockstar would love to help
<thumper> rockstar: I hope your flight went well
<doctormo> heh, thumper have a good LCA2010
<rockstar> thumper, not great, but enough to get me home.  :)
<spiv> thumper: yeah, enjoy LCA
<rockstar> doctormo, so what exactly are you trying to do?
<thumper> spiv: any news on the bub?
<vish> thumper: thanks ... worked \o/ ... but a small doubt  , why does the lucid branch not mention "lucid" > https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/human-theme
<rockstar> vish, because the default distro is "lucid" right now.
<thumper> vish: lp:ubuntu/lucid/human-theme also works
 * rockstar nods
<vish> oh , ok... but when pushing , changes , we need to mention lucid ?
<doctormo> rockstar: I'm adding a function to ground control to create a merge proposal of a pushed branch.
<rockstar> doctormo, okay.  And what's the problem?
<doctormo> rockstar: Non, thumper answered my questions quite well.
<vish> doctormo: how is ground control different from olive? [i havent tried it yet :)]
<thumper> rockstar: I said "any more questions..." :)
<rockstar> doctormo, in that case, I'm headed to bed.  I can answer any questions you have in the morning.
<doctormo> rockstar: have a good night, thanks for the offer of help.
<thumper> night rockstar
<doctormo> vish: The workflow is nailed down harder than chuck noris, it's got hardly any of the functionality of full bzr and it's very selective about what it tells the user they can do.
<rockstar> thumper, is your talk written yet?
<thumper> rockstar: writing it now
<doctormo> olive is a part of bzr-gtk and is a gui end comprising of full bzr functionality... bit different.
<rockstar> thumper, okay then.  As I'm going to bed, I'll make sure to pray a special prayer to the talk gods for you...  :)
<thumper> rockstar: thanks
<vish> doctormo: i meant i havent tried ground control :) .. olive works just a bit ok.;)
<rockstar> (and maybe even offer a sacrifice, a finger perhaps)
<doctormo> thumper: Random fluctionations in the space time continum will be on your side.
<thumper> they seem to be
 * doctormo can't even read how I spelt that.
<doctormo> lazr.restfulclient.errors.HTTPError: HTTP Error 400: Bad Request < Bad use of createMergePropsal perhaps?
<spiv> thumper: no news worth reporting :)
<doctormo> Internal Server Error when you put a person object into the reviewers attribute.
<magcius> Is there any way to change where a branch imports from?
<doctormo> magcius: You can modify .bzr/branch/branch.conf is that what you mean?
<magcius> doctormo, it's a vcs-import, I don't think I can push it back up
<doctormo> Ah
<doctormo> ignore me then :-D
<thumper> magcius: request a new one
<magcius> thumper, so do I have to delete the existing branch and create a new one?
<thumper> magcius: that is the easiest thing...
<thumper> doctormo: reviewers expects a list of persons
<thumper> doctormo: with a matching list of review_types (even if they are none)
<doctormo> thumper: Do I have to create some special object for a list of persons?
<thumper> no, just a python list of person objects
<thumper> doctormo: are you testing on staging?
<thumper> 'cause you can
<thumper> (but you won't get emails)
<doctormo> I think I've got my current lib pointed at edge... I know bad of me.
<doctormo> Nop, putting in a python list of people causes an error and an array causes a Internal Server Error.... maybe because I've not specified the review_types
<doctormo> Nop, wit review_types, still an error.
<thumper> doctormo: the array lengths have to match
<thumper> it seems the wifi kickoff doesn't yet effect my quassel tunnel
<doctormo> The array lengths are the same. I think it might be a bug in launchpad, because I'm sure an error 500 is bad whatever the input.
<thumper> doctormo: take a look at the bzr-pipeline code for lp-submit
<thumper> doctormo: abentley wrote that
<doctormo> Doing that now actually.
<doctormo> How would I get a merge url for opening in a web browser from launchpadlib merge_request object?
<willi1>  i have forgotten my email adress on launchpad
<willi1> can i register a new accuont
<spiv> willi1: sure
<spiv> willi1: and if you remember the email address or password later, you can merge them
<idnar> I'm trying to follow the directions at http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/upgrade-guide/index.html#migrating-branches-on-launchpad
<idnar> oh nevermind, I just figured it out
<idnar> but it seems like Launchpad's UI has changed a bit since those were written (or maybe that's just on edge)
<spiv> idnar: hmm, quite possible.  Please file a bug?
<idnar> against which project?
<spiv> idnar: bzr, for those docs
<idnar> okay
<abcoates> Hi. I'm trying to set up my 1st project in Launchpad.  I have some ZIP files that I wanted to upload and have them appear in the "Downloads" section of the project's main page.  However, I can't find any direct instructions in the Launchpad help for how to do that.  Am I missing something obvious?
<abcoates> No-one hear knows?
<abcoates> (hear -> here)
<abcoates> Oh wait, it looks like I need to read the stuff here, might have the answer: https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/SeriesMilestonesReleases
<sproaty> what's the recommended procedure for translating my HTML documentation?
<Some_Person> Aha! I finally solved the problem I was having last night. It seems the package needs to depend on itself for some reason. It seems wrong, but it works.
<geser> what kind of problem was it?
<RiotingPacifist> are there any problems with launchpad? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=kdm won't load for me today
<aalex> My package failed to build since the dependency python-central was unmet. https://launchpad.net/~sat-metalab/+archive/propulseart/+packages : Will it try again to build it using an other computer, or something?
<ScottK> aalex: You are really intending to build for Dapper?
<aalex> ScottK: well, I don't mind. Should I build it for Karmic ?
<aalex> ScottK: My package should be supported on LTS. Dapper
<wgrant> Dapper is the old LTS.
<wgrant> And is no longer supported on the desktop.
<ScottK> And Python packaging has changed a LOT since Dapper.
<aalex> Would I have more chances on Karmic? (I would like it to be in the next Ubuntu LTS, if possible)
<wgrant> Right, it's almost completely different.
<ScottK> It's possible to support Dapper, but not without custom packaging.
<aalex> Oh, what is the current LTS?
<ScottK> Hardy
<aalex> Oups
<wgrant> Hardy
<aalex> yeah, I meant Hardy. Damn.
<wgrant> Lag :(
<aalex> I will re-upload my package for Hardy this time.
<aalex> My changelog should sat "hardy" as a distroseries?
<aalex> or"Hardy"?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> 'hardy'
<aalex> ok, thanks !
<mwhudson> RiotingPacifist: it's not working for me either
 * mwhudson sees some slow queries in the log
<wgrant> B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[A[B[B[B[B[B[B
<mwhudson> wgrant: i agree
<geser> shouldn't that one [A after the dots be a [B too?
<RiotingPacifist> ofc not that completely changes the meaning!
<geser> anyone around who can see what caused OOPS-1476FTPMASTER1?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1476FTPMASTER1
<wgrant> mwhudson: I am currently struggling to get wifi :(
<wgrant> geser: Do you have an upload log for lothat?
<geser> wgrant: that's what happened after seb128 tried syncing libxcb on friday
#launchpad 2011-01-10
<bmm> http://debbugs.gnu.org/cgi/bugreport.cgi?bug=7813 is not recognized as an upstream bug tracker link. What alternative link should I use?
<micahg> sinzui: sorry, I guess I reported my own bug twice :)
<sinzui> micahg: you would not have done that if I had updated your bug with what I new was missing
<bdrung> why can't i mark this merge proposal as rejected? https://code.launchpad.net/~stefan-bader-canonical/ubuntu/natty/e2fsprogs/branch/+merge/43541
<berco> hello
<berco> When building from a public PPA, where are stored the .ddeb debug packages? Is there something like ddeb.ubuntu.com for public PPAs?
<bigjools> berco: PPAs don't have ddebs at all
<berco> bigjools: for instance the kernel builds a .deb and rename it to .ddeb in the main archive. You can then find the .ddeb file on ddeb.ubuntu.com
<berco> bigjools: however this doesn't work when building from omap-trunk ppa
<berco> maybe the question would be is there a mean to provide corresponding .ddeb files using Launchpad?
<dholbach> heya
<dholbach> can somebody explain to me why https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/0.5.1-0ubuntu1/+build/2139438 failed to upload?
<dholbach> nessita, ah, ok - the timestamps - let me see what I can do about it
<nessita> dholbach: is there something I should have changed at the package level?
<dholbach> no, I think it's a problem I might have introduced
<dholbach> I was trying to set the time to a new timezone and it didn't work in natty
<dholbach> let me see how I can fix it
<dholbach> sorry about this
<geser> which timezone did you select to end 10 days in future?
<pindonga> hi there, how can I create recipes for source branches? I don't have the option to create them.. I just see 'No recipes using this branch.'
<jaypipes> I have a quick question... Here: https://translations.launchpad.net/nova/trunk/+link-translations-branch, I'm trying to link to the branch http://code.launchpad.net/~nova-core/nova/translations, but keep getting an Invalid Value back...not sure if I'm doing something wrong there... probably. any advice appreciated.
<al-maisan> hello, I get emails about bugs and branches related to https://launchpad.net/nova ; how can I unsubscribe?
<al-maisan> my launchpad id is "al-maisan"
<mwhudson> al-maisan: do the headers of the bug mail give any clues?
<al-maisan> mwhudson: not really .. I'll leave the team(s) in question and see whether that has the desired effect..
<mwhudson> al-maisan: the footer of bug mails has stuff too i think
<al-maisan> mwhudson: here's an example email: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552578/
<al-maisan> ah: "You received this bug notification because you are subscribed to OpenStack."
<mwhudson> ah, is that a project group?
<al-maisan> maybe..?
<al-maisan> https://launchpad.net/openstack
<mwhudson> yes, that's a project group
<al-maisan> so, I left the nova and swift teams .. and am not member of openstack any more .. that should do the trick.
<cody-somerville> ahhh...
<cody-somerville> the license selection stuff doesn't work at all in Firefox when creating a new project
 * cody-somerville files bug LP #701224 with screenshot.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 701224 in Launchpad itself "License selection on project creation is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701224
<al-maisan> hmm .. can somebody please check whether I am still subscribed to OpenStack; I have left the related teams but am still getting OpenStack bug email.
<maxb> al-maisan: Check the X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale: header in the emails
<al-maisan> looking..
<al-maisan> maxb: "X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale: Subscriber (OpenStack)"; how do I unsubscribe?
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/openstack/+subscribe
<al-maisan> maxb: thanks a million!
<dpm> sinzui, I'm about to create a project called translations-playground for running training sessions, as a sort of hands on part to the sessions. danilos tells me that projects named 'playground' are usually disabled, so I'm just letting you know to ask you if this particular project could remain enabled
<janimo> lamont, hi, there's a 'base' falvour in livecd-rootfs. Is that currently used?
<janimo> lamont, armel will need something similar and we're wondering if that should be used or left alone
<lamont> janimo: rarely, and then only for testing these days
<lamont> base wants to be "minimum for a serial prompt, nothing more"
<janimo> lamont, ok, then it stays
<lamont> well, console prompt on a non-gui world
<janimo> even thoug the arm preinstalled image is going to be ubuntu-minimal or similar
<Keybuk> https://launchpad.net/~scott/+editpgpkeys fails with "The key 8D2D1F62A4AC9A22FEFCB0DC21EC4FDC84AD676C has already been imported."
<Keybuk> ^ plzfixthx :p
<lifeless> Keybuk: what are you trying to do ?
<Keybuk> lifeless: add my gpg key to my account
#launchpad 2011-01-11
<lifeless> don't you already have an account?
<Keybuk> we created a new one for me, to avoid the cost of all the old bug subscriptions
<Keybuk> remember?
<Keybuk> it was your idea
<tramm> hello
<tramm> does anybody happen to know what is the default line width used by Launchpad translations for gettext files?
<tramm> it seems to be either 75 or 76
<tramm> well, it's seems to be the default though
<tramm> probably translators have different widths in their editors
<maxb> exarkun: Hi, sorry for disappearing on you over the weekend, I wasn't feeling that great :-/  Anyway, divmod svn...
<maxb> So, I wrote a plugin implementing a custom layout... lp:~maxb/+junk/divmod_svn_layout... but then I found it caused bzr-svn to eat all the memory on my machine and crash
<maxb> I also realized there should be a way to do it without a custom plugin, using bzr-svn's wildcard layout
<maxb> So I added the lines "branches = branches/*/Axiom;trunk/Axiom" and "tags = tags/releases/*" to the relevant section of ~/.bazaar/subversion.conf
<maxb> And then I found a bug in the wildcard layout, so I fixed it: lp:~maxb/bzr-svn/wildcard-layout-no-project-path
<maxb> With such a configuration, I managed to run 'bzr svn-import file://..../Divmod Axiom.bzr' and similar for other projects
<maxb> However, something about this history of Nevow causes bzr-svn to crash
<maxb> I think we'll need to enlist jelmer on that
<maxb> Also, when doing these imports, you end up with tags for *all* the projects in *all* the branched
<maxb> *branches
<maxb> I'd highly recommend tidying up the tags before pushing any branches to Launchpad, as once you've shared a tag, it tends to keep creeping back in, when you merge from someone who branched before the tags were deleted
<hyperair> hi. is there something wrong with launchpad's patch detection?
<hyperair> it complains that a patch which was generated by debdiff is not a patch.
<hyperair> patch -p1 patches it cleanly, too.
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: :
<gmb> FAIL
<gmb> hyperair: Let me try to answer your question in a minute when I've fixed my inability to use IRC properly
<hyperair> heh lol
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: gmb | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<gmb> Right
<gmb> hyperair: ISTR that we've had problems detecting debdiffs properly in the past. Let me take a look for you...
<hyperair> gmb: hmm but why is that, though? it looks like any other diff
<gmb> hyperair: That's what I'm trying to find out. I can't remember if it's something to do with the Zope's built in file type detection.
<hyperair> hmm
<gmb> adeuring, allenap : Can either of you remember if / why we might still have problems detecting debdiffs properly?
<gmb> (See hyperair's question for context)
<allenap> gmb: It rings a bell, but I can't remember any specifics.
<adeuring> gmb, hyperair we rely just on the filename's extension to figure out if a file could be a patch
<gmb> Aah.
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> that makes sense
<hyperair> and kinda sucks
<adeuring> hyperair:  yeah... we don't trust a mime type, and file(1) was really broken for diff output that last time I tried it
<adeuring> but that's siome time ago...
<hyperair> i se.
<adeuring> hyperair: but I would really appreciate any suggestion how to do a better detection if a file is patch :)
<allenap> Ah yes, I had a branch to use libmagic (what file(1) uses iirc) to auto-detect file types, but the magic database, while fine on Hardy, seemed to regress seriously after that.
<hyperair> % file -i debdiff-sru                                                                                       [ 9:44PM]
<hyperair> debdiff-sru: text/x-diff; charset=us-ascii
<hyperair> adeuring: ^
<hyperair> looks fine to me.
<allenap> hyperair: It may be that the problem has been fixed.
<hyperair> allenap: so launchpad should totally use file for patch detection
<adeuring> hyperair, allenap yes, might be. but we should also try file output-from-bzr-diff . That was really broken...
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> how about having both checks?
<hyperair> if filename.endswith(".patch") or file_says_its_a_diff(filename)
<adeuring> hyperair: yes, that would make sense: _if_ "file bugattachment" says that it is diff data, use it, else fall back to using the filename xtension
<hyperair> right.
<allenap> adeuring, hyperair: bug 34758 was where I tried to introduce libmagic, but bug 285031 is blocking it.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 34758 in Launchpad itself "librarian will set type to text/html though it should be text/plain" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/34758
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 285031 in file (Ubuntu) "file(1) no longer recognises XML content" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285031
<allenap> So, not a problem with diff, but a problem nonetheless.
<gmb> danilos: Could you or one of the other still-translations-until-the-end-of-this-week developers take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/140873 please?
<gmb> losa ping
<danilos> gmb, I'll try to get to it later today, I am already in Dallas
<mthaddon> gmb: hi
<gmb> danilos: Oh, right, I forgot. Feel free to pass it on to someone with more time and less Tex-Mex.
<danilos> gmb, cheers
<gmb> mthaddon: Is it possible for us to hide / delete comments on a Question?
<gmb> Seems we have some minor spam.
<mthaddon> gmb: I don't think we have a means of doing that yet
<gmb> Bother.
<gmb> mthaddon: I thought not, but worth checking. Thanks anyway.
 * gmb -> out for a run; back in a bit
<exarkun> maxb: Thanks for the further effort
<exarkun> maxb: I tried an svn-import of Nevow with your bzr-svn fix but I still ran out of memory
<maxb> You ran out of memory importing just Nevow?!
<exarkun> yea
<exarkun> on a 32bit machine, so it only had 3gb to play with I guess
<maxb> huh. my import crashed long before that
<maxb> with a non-memory error
<exarkun> huh
<exarkun> I left tags out of my subversion.conf
<diwic> Hi, I'm having a problem with not getting emails from one of the private projects
<diwic> hmm...maybe I'll ask on the Canonical channel instead
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<ahasenack> hi guys, I have a private PPA to where I just pushed a build. It failed, but the build logs are not available to me (it says "no such resource")
<ahasenack> some others in my team can see the build logs, some can't
<ahasenack> what's missing?
<ahasenack> filed a bug about it: #701534
<ahasenack> also, I got an oops when requesting a recipe build from https://code.launchpad.net/~sidnei/+recipe/lazr-js-package-test: (Error ID: OOPS-1837A1250)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1837A1250
<ahasenack> note I'm not in the launchpad-beta-users group
<bigjools-afk> ahasenack: is that build log problem repeatable?
<bigjools>  /msg NickServ help
<bigjools> sigh
<ahasenack> bigjools: I didn't try, but I'm getting "no such resource" in other build links, like a package
<ahasenack> bigjools: right now, https://launchpad.net/~landscape/+archive/lds-trunk/+files/python-lazr-js_1.5-0~bzr176~lucid1_all.deb is giving me that, and it's the result of a recent build in that ppa
<bigjools> it works for me
<bigjools> are you logged in?
<ahasenack> yes
<ahasenack> sidnei also can't see it
<ahasenack> but bigkevmcd can
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> lifeless: ahasenack and others can't see restricted librarian links on a private PPA, but others can.  They get "no such resource" - any ideas wtf is up?
<lifeless> browser url mangling perhaps
<ahasenack> lifeless: bigjools: fwiw, https://launchpad.net/~landscape/+archive/lds-trunk/+files/python-lazr-js_1.5-0~bzr176~lucid1.tar.gz becomes https://i62062625.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/62062625/python-lazr-js_1.5-0~bzr176~lucid1.tar.gz?token=6c0d5f505e2a57bde77c86e8dc9154e4
<ahasenack> hopefully that token isn't very secret
<bigjools> ahasenack: yes it redirects via a one-time token
<bigjools> you need to use the original link every time as it checks your security
<bigjools> ahasenack: what browser are you using, and the others where it doesn't work?
<bigjools> lifeless: I have recollections of a browser mangling a URL...
<ahasenack> bigjools: chrome
<ahasenack> let me try ff
<bigjools> yeah, chrome is busticated IIRC
<bigjools> yup, re-created here in chrome
<sidnei> ah, that explains it
<ahasenack> chromium, to be more exact
<sidnei> im using chrome too
<ahasenack> 8.0.552.224 (68599) Ubuntu 10.04
<bigjools> it's fine in FF
<bigjools> I can't remember what Chromium mangles
<bigjools> I think it hates the tildes
<ahasenack> bigjools: yes, works here too with FF
 * ahasenack updates the bug
<lifeless> ahasenack: that token lets folk access the build for 24 hours
<lifeless> we need to update lp url generation to emit canonical form urls
<lifeless> ahasenack: whats the bug #?
<ahasenack> lifeless: that exact url doesn't work, though, not even in ff, it was already broken by chrome
<ahasenack> anyway, good I used a public package
<lifeless> ahasenack: well, the damage is reversible ;)
<ahasenack> lifeless: the token isn't valid for other packages in that ppa, is it?
<lifeless> no, that one package
<lifeless> ahasenack: whats the bug #?
<ahasenack> lifeless: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/701534
<ahasenack> question about a recipe, the package was built, but the tarball has the top directory renamed:
<ahasenack> andreas@nsn2:~/z$ tar tvzf python-lazr-js_1.5-0~bzr176~lucid1.tar.gz |head -n 2
<ahasenack> drwx------ 0/0               0 2011-01-11 14:43 recipe-1.5/
<ahasenack> drwx------ 0/0               0 2011-01-11 14:43 recipe-1.5/build/
<ahasenack>  is that expected, a bug or a problem in our recipe?
<ahasenack> these are the recipe contents:
<ahasenack> # bzr-builder format 0.3 deb-version {debupstream}-0~bzr{revno}
<ahasenack> lp:~ahasenack/lazr-js/lazr-js-packaging
<maxb> ahasenack: I believe that's probably expected, and should not cause problems. Is it?
<ahasenack> maxb: it was very unexpected to me
<ahasenack> maxb: but ok, I'll yell again if it causes problems
<maxb> ahasenack: the main reason it shouldn't be an issue is that dpkg-source should override the top dir name when unpacking
<ahasenack> so the changelog of packages built with recipes will always have a "auto build" on top of your original changelog?
 * ahasenack looks for the docs
<ahasenack> just filed a bug about recipes: #701601
<ahasenack> about a dapper build
<evaluate> hello
<evaluate> I uploaded a package around 15-20 minutes ago but I didn't get any mails yet and I can't see it on the site either. Is there a reason for this?
<geser> does LP know that the gpg key you used for signing the upload is yours?
<evaluate> geser, good point. I actually updated my key and forgot to update it on launchpad...
<evaluate> geser, thanks!
#launchpad 2011-01-12
<maxb> exarkun: So, given I've already downloaded the svn repo, is there anything else I can do to help with this divmod conversion?
<jml> oh yeah
<jml> I should volunteer to help
<jml> but probably won't be able to until the weekend.
<maxb> jml: divmod? Are you a bzr-svn person?
<jml> maxb: uhh, no, not really. I used to be a divmod person though, and I am a Launchpad person.
<jml> maxb: I guess I could help them by poking jelmer in real life :)
<jml> anyway, really gone
<maxb> heh
<maxb> Am trying to dream up a bug report for this weird crash importing Nevow
<lifeless> maxb: words of one syllable :)
<maxb> Argh! is one syllable :-)
<maxb> exarkun: bug 701752, in case you want to subscribe
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 701752 in Bazaar Subversion Plugin "bzr-svn gets confused and crashes with certain rearrangements of branch parent dirs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701752
<exarkun> maxb: thanks
<exarkun> maxb: I'm not really sure what my next step would be, since I don't really understand the memory leak, or why I get different behavior for splitting Nevow out than you do
<exarkun> one extra thing I remembered, though, is that in addition to https://code.launchpad.net/nevow there's also already https://code.launchpad.net/pyflakes
<exarkun> (I don't _think_ any of the other code has been stuck on a launchpad project)
<maxb> Well, at least for me, the memory leak is not an issue importing one project at a time
<maxb> I'm running on a 4GB machine
<maxb> It just killed me when I tried to import the entire 13 projects in one bzr svn-import execution
<maxb> As for Nevow, I made an evil hack in the bzr-svn source code, and it proceeded to import the rest of the Nevow branch ok. But I'm a little reluctant to go with that since I'm not certain the produced history will be the same as a properly fixed bzr-svn
<maxb> We'll have to see what Jelmer has to say concerning bug 701752, because that code is over my head
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 701752 in Bazaar Subversion Plugin "bzr-svn gets confused and crashes with certain rearrangements of branch parent dirs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701752
<exarkun> Okay.  Maybe jml will manage to get his attention soon. :)
<maxb> Of course, there's nothing stopping us doing all the other 12 projects meanwhile
<exarkun> glyph has some objections to throwing away the information that's present in some of the existing cross-project branches
<exarkun> hmph, I forgot about reverend and combinator.
<exarkun> I think those, and nevow and pyflakes can obviously be split off with only benefits
<maxb> hmm
<exarkun> when I mentioned to glyph that you thought the projects should be split up, I didn't really have an argument to make, because when you brought it up to me it just sounded like the right thing to do, so I don't think you had to argue it any further :)
<exarkun> the best reason I can think of is that the launchpad bug tracker doesn't have any way to mark tickets as for one project or another
<lifeless> how do you mean?
<exarkun> lifeless: now the word "project" is getting in the way
<lifeless> nouns do that
<exarkun> if two "projects" had their code in a single bzr branch attached to a single Launchpad Project
<maxb> The situation is a legacy svn repository in which 13 projects all sat side by side within a single trunk
<maxb> And the question is how best to get this lot into bzr
<lifeless> exarkun: ah, yes you could not use the drop down widgets.
<lifeless> exarkun: you could do the following:
<lifeless>  - use two LP Projects, with only one having code branches
<lifeless>  - use two LP Projects, with both having code branches starting with one initial branch, and then only evolving one "project" code in the code branches for one LP Project
<lifeless>  - some variation
<lifeless>  - use bug tags
<exarkun> hum, that second option is interesting
<poolie> exarkun, hi there, thanks for the conch fix
<poolie> is it all done then?
<exarkun> poolie: committed to twisted trunk, ticket marked as fixed :)
<poolie> exarkun, i'll just see if it's possible to test it actually on lp
<poolie> i think mwh only tested on his own machine
<poolie> which is probably definitive as far as your side of the fix goes, but i'd just like to know it's deployed ok
<poolie> exarkun, works for me on production
<poolie> thanks!
<thumper> poolie: hi
<poolie> hi there
<thumper> poolie: just wondering, which conch bug are you referring to?
<poolie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/556132
<thumper> poolie: mwh seems to think it is all good :)
<poolie> good
<poolie> me too
<poolie> thumper, you don't mind me marking it fixreleased at this point?
<thumper> poolie: I'm not sure if it has been rolled out
<thumper> so unless you know it has, I'd wait until the release
<poolie> i tested against production and it worked, and it claims to be fixed in the revision of stable that is mentioned in the lp footer
<poolie> does that add up to it being rolled out?
<thumper> the id in the footer is just the webapp, not the codehosting server
<thumper> I don't think the codehosting server is part of the no downtime rolls
<poolie> hm
<poolie> so that's kinda interesting it doesn't fail
<poolie> maybe my client is not requesting rekeying
<poolie> ok, so a kind of false positive
<wildintellect> anynone know if you can add both deb and deb-src from a ppa with apt-add? or the correct channel to ask such a question?
<thumper> wgrant: do you know? ^^
<wildintellect> maybe it's just a limitation of the apt-add application now that I think about it, I'll go check their tickets
<wgrant> wildintellect: Most users don't use source packages, so it doesn't add them.
<wgrant> wildintellect: It *could*, but it's not clear whether it's worth it.
<wildintellect> true I guess I'll write my script to do it the old fashioned way copying to sources.list.d
<wgrant> poolie: The next rollout is tomorrow, FWIW.
<wildintellect> thanks
<fta2> how difficult/realistic would it be to make the translation exports faster/more frequent?
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: henninge | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<jml> jelmer: https://launchpad.net/bugs/701752
<maxb> he knows, he's already triaged it
<maxb> :-)
<jml> maxb: good good.
<jml> maxb: just pasting to give an easy link as a follow up to a real life conversation.
<Williamson69[TFD> If anyone knows a lot about Linux and could answer my questions. Please query me. I am a very new user and want to use Linux. Please help me. If you are a Guru on Linux. I would love to talk to you. Please query
<micahg> Chiumiento: try #ubuntu if you have questions on how to use Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> hi could someone delete this branch : https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/kdebindings/trunk/
<shadeslayer> i get this : This branch cannot be deleted as it has 2 branches sharing revisions. : when trying to delete it
<maxb> shadeslayer: Why does it need to be deleted?
<shadeslayer> maxb: because the upstream branch got split .. one sec
<shadeslayer> maxb: https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/kdebindings/
<shadeslayer> so that branch is completely empty
<maxb> hmm
<maxb> Ok, so 3 things
<maxb> 1. It's development focus for project kdebindings, a registry admin is needed to unmark it as such
<maxb> 2. It's a stacking base for two branches of ~yofel
<maxb> 3. Usually vcs import branches just get renamed when they are obsolete, in case someone is interested in the history
<shadeslayer> maxb: oh the history is preserved with the new branches ...
<shadeslayer> they used a script to convert svn history to git history ...
<maxb> yofel: ping?
<shadeslayer> he's away i think
<maxb> henninge: If you are available for a brief CHR operation, please visit https://launchpad.net/kdebindings/trunk/+linkbranch and change the linked branch field to be empty
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<maxb> hah
<maxb> :-)
<henninge> maxb: let see what I can do but I was about to leave ... ;)
<shadeslayer> maxb: https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel << i dont see anything related to bindings
<maxb> shadeslayer: the branches are in the Merged status, which is not included in the default "Any active status" filter
<shadeslayer> ohk
<henninge> maxb: /me is reading backscroll
<maxb> henninge: Summary: upstream project has reorganized into various distinct subprojects, so there is no single appropriate branch to be lp:kdebindings any more
<henninge> ok, I see
<maxb> thanks
<henninge> maxb, shadeslayer: done. Good night ;)
<shadeslayer> thanks :)
<shadeslayer> good noght
<shadeslayer> *night
<maxb> shadeslayer: OK, so, I still think we should not delete the branch outright, but I think we should rename it from trunk to obsolete-monolithic
<maxb> In theory we can do that now
<shadeslayer> ok ...
<shadeslayer> sounds good
<maxb> It'll break ~yofel's branches until the stacked-on location is manually updated
<maxb> But they are ancient and marked as merged, so it's probably fine
<shadeslayer> i dont think we will be using those anyways
<yofel> maxb: so I should delete them?
<yofel> (I'm fine with it)
<maxb> yofel: it is not necessary that you do
<maxb> I was just going to ask you to run "bzr reconfigure --unstacked lp:~yofel/kdebindings/..." on each
<yofel> can do
<maxb> Since they do not appear to actually be sharing any revisions with the import branch anyway
<yofel> done
<maxb> great, now they should work, and no longer be unnecessarily tied to the other rbanch
<davidstrauss> Hi, I need help recovering access to an account for a friend. His username on LP is "solrize." We don't remember the email address.
<mwhudson> davidstrauss: i can tell you the email address if you like
<mwhudson> or send email to it, but i don't know if that will help
<davidstrauss> mwhudson, that would be great
<davidstrauss> mwhudson, is it @archive.org?
<mwhudson> davidstrauss: yes
<davidstrauss> mwhudson, do you know who could help or would know the procedure?
<mwhudson> mrevell would i expect
<mwhudson> who would be around now... bac?
<mwhudson> davidstrauss: this is sort of relevant: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Merging
<mwhudson> davidstrauss: i have to go now, i hope you can get this sorted
<davidstrauss> mwhudson, is there a delay in sending new account emails? paul is trying to set up a new account, and the confirmation email is taking a very long time
<mwhudson> davidstrauss: no :(
<davidstrauss> mwhudson, just a launchpad-can-be-slow delay?
<mwhudson> davidstrauss: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/969 :(
<mwhudson> davidstrauss: it's more likely to be a "mail providers suck" delay
<davidstrauss> lol
<mwhudson> bye for now
<davidstrauss> mwhudson, thanks
* mbarnett changed the topic of #launchpad to: **Launchpad down/read-only from 23:00 - 00:30 UTC for a code update** Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<soren> I have an upload that seems to have gone missing.
<mwhudson> luckily for you wgrant should be awake by now
<soren> At 22:15:19 UTC (about 25 minutes ago) I uploaded a package to one of my PPA's (soren/ppa). It's nowhere to be seen.
<wgrant> soren: The cron jobs may have already been switched off for the upgrade.
<wgrant> That seems oddly early, though.
<wgrant> mbarnett: ^^?
<soren> wgrant: Oh, there's an upgrade going on right now?
<wgrant> soren: It starts in 15 minutes, I believe.
<mbarnett> wgrant: yeah, crons were quite recently shut off
<mbarnett> and yes, 13 minutes from now
<soren> How long is this expected to run for?
<soren> Err..
<soren> That's an odd sort of question.
<soren> When can I expect the upload to be processed is what I really wonder.
<soren> Hours?
<micahg> 90 minutes was given as the outage window IIRC
<jcsackett> soren: projected downtime for the upgrade is 90 min.
<wgrant> soren: A few minutes after the upgrade finishes, so about 100 minutes from now.
 * micahg notices the topic :)
 * soren follows in micahg's foot steps
<soren> Cool, not going to wait up, then :)
<soren> Thanks!
<hrw> hi
<jml> hi
<hrw> I dputted my package into ppa some time ago and nothing is visible in web ui. no 'rejected' email either ;(
<wgrant> hrw: The upload processor has been disabled for the upgrade.
<wgrant> It should be back in a couple of hours.
<hrw> thank you
 * hrw will go to other activities then
<hrw> btw - will I have to reupload later or will my upload processed later?
<wgrant> hrw: It will be processed.
<hrw> thx
<Nafallo> wgrant: damnit. I was about to answer "yes"
<Nafallo> wgrant: let's talk in jabber instead :-)
#launchpad 2011-01-13
* mbarnett changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<ovnicraft> hello guys there is time limit where i request a pack translation to download from rosetta ? i did it 2 days ago still waiting?
<wgrant> ovnicraft: There's an issue with the export queue at the moment. I'll ask the Translations devs about it when they come online in a few hours.
<ahasenack> hi, question about recipes
<ahasenack> they add a suffix of <distro>N to each package
<ahasenack> for example,  landscape-client - 1.5.5.1~bzr305~lucid1
<ahasenack> that is not in the version-revision "mask" we supply in the recipe
<ahasenack> could that be changed/configured to the distro number instead of the name?
<ahasenack> like,  landscape-client - 1.5.5.1~bzr305~10.04.1 in that example, perhaps
<maxb> I don't see any fundamental flaw that would prevent such a feature, but I would ask why you'd want to.
<maxb> Codenames are so much easier to comprehend
<fta> henninge, hi, just Cced you to an email. I have a big problem with the chromium translations in launchpad
<wgrant> ahasenack: We use the same format as official Ubuntu backports.
<henninge> fta: I just saw it.
<henninge> fta: can you give me a concrete example link?
<fta> henninge, https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+lang/sl
<fta> shouldn't have any need review
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: bigjools | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<fta> same for es, zh-CN, and all the langs with strings contributed on lp
<fta> it started a few days ago when upstream landed a new batch of strings, overwriting the ones in lp
<fta> while it's not what i'm doing in the import
<henninge> fta: so it happened before yesterdays roll-out?
<henninge> roll-out of Launchpad, I mean
<fta> henninge, well, i'm unsure. i know for sure upstream updated a lot of strings a few days ago, and this morning i got the email you saw
<henninge> fta: so, AFAICT this is transatory.
<henninge> transitory
<fta> hm
<henninge> we have a conversion script that still has to run once more after the roll-out to make all these "In Ubuntu" translations the current translation.
<henninge> fta: it is not something that translators need to do manually.
<fta> i'm supposed to land a new security update of chromium stable today, i wanted to ship it with the updated translations, but it's really messy at this point
<henninge> sorry, that script should have been run as part of the roll-out but I guess it wasn't
<henninge> jtv: I'll see that it gets run ASAP.
<henninge> fta: ^
<fta> ok
<fta> it's very difficult to follow translations from launchpad :(
<henninge> fta: what do you mean by "follow translations" ?
<fta> the 1~2 days delay of the export makes creates lot of confusion
<fta> -makes
<henninge> fta: is that delay the reason why upstream translations are different from those in Launchpad?
<fta> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translations/trunk/converter-output.html numbers dont match
<fta> so the lp export is either late, or bogus, or both
<fta> henninge, ^^
<ahasenack> maxb: about using codenames instead of numbers, what when we reach "z"? :)
<henninge> fta: hm, I guess I am not familiar with the infrastructure you have around Launchpad Translations.
<henninge> fta: let me chase up that script run first.
<fta> henninge, i recently started to blog about this
<henninge> fta: what's the blog url?
 * henninge admits to be lousy reader of blogs ...
<fta> henninge, i'm not done yet. but there are some info there: http://ftagada.wordpress.com/2011/01/08/chromium-translations-explained-part-1/
<fta> henninge, http://ftagada.wordpress.com/2011/01/03/chromium-translationsdashboard/
<fta> henninge, in my next article, i will cover this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/chromium-translations.png
<fta> henninge, oops, old link. this one: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/chromium-translations-v2.png
<henninge> fta: that is a cool picture.
<henninge> really helpful.
<fta> henninge, thanks
<henninge> fta: so this is purely for use in Ubuntu? Even after translations are done in Launchpad you will still get (old) translations from upstream, like happened just now?
<fta> henninge, so basically, i produce patches for the 4 chromium branches: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translations/
<fta> henninge, no, i've been told chromium-os uses that too, and some other linux distros
<fta> but it's possibly usable for mac and windows too
<henninge> fta: I mean, were do the upstream translations come from and why are they different from what is done in Launchpad?
<fta> except there's no chromium build of those that i know of, they use the official chrome builds
<fta> henninge, upstream has an army of paid translators, but they focus on chrome, not chromium
<henninge> ah, I see.
<fta> so there are gaps
<henninge> fta: I am asking because of the change in Launchpad Translations, the upstream imports will keep overwriting your translations., in a different way though.
<henninge> worse, actually.
<fta> henninge, i'm able to land some of the lp strings upstream, just not all: http://ftagada.wordpress.com/2011/01/07/more-chromium-translations-landed-upstream/
<henninge> fta: you will have to move to the chromium-browser package in Ubuntu.
<fta> henninge, not possible
<henninge> jtv: why not?
<henninge> fta: ^
<henninge> (why do I keep typing jtv?)
<fta> henninge, can't import it
<henninge> fta: because of the missing export-to-branch feature?
<henninge> on source packages?
<henninge> hang on
<henninge> you mean import upstream?
<henninge> fta: ^
<fta> the src tree is complex: http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/DEPS
<fta> works with a py script
<henninge> fta: no need to do that.
<henninge> fta: the way it would work is this way:
<henninge> fta: the imports from upstream will still go to the chromium-browser project, like they do now.
<henninge> fta: the launchpad translations are done on the (latest) chromium-browser source package in Ubuntu.
<henninge> that is how we tell upstream and Ubuntu translations apart in the new model.
<henninge> fta: the problem is exporting those translations from the source package which I think is not possible for source packages yet.
<fta> hm, it's not how my stuff work. from lp point of view, i'm supposed to be upstream
<henninge> fta: but you are not. upstream has different translations to what you have in lp, right?
<fta> i feed lp with a merge of converted upstream strings and lp strings i got from the last export
<fta> i do the merge
<fta> upstream is in grit format, you can't eat that
<henninge> oh, so why are the string that got imported three days ago different from the strings in Launchpad?
<fta> i feed you gettext
<henninge> Becaues of the export delay?
<fta> yep
<henninge> I see.
<henninge> so, using the source package would give you the merge functionality in Launchpad, your script would just need to do the conversion.
<fta> did you read the url i just pasted? it's supposed to be clear for the grit/gettext part
<henninge> you mean the picture?
<fta> no, the part 1 url
<fta> well, the picture too
<fta> why isn't https://code.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-translations.head usable as upstream?
<henninge> fta: ah, no have not read that yet.
<henninge> fta: it is.
<fta> so i'm lost. it should work
<henninge> fta: I think we are missing a picture here ... ;)
<henninge> I mean, we (LP) should create a picture so people can see how it works now.
<fta> the only element i don't control is what's coming out of rosetta (in the bzr export), and that seems to be the source of the problem
<henninge> fta: that branch is the merged output of your script, right?
<fta> right
<fta> but it's a merge of upstream, and the lp export, which is now bogus
<henninge> fta: the merging part is missing from the picture, btw.
<henninge> fta: why is it bogus?
<fta> didn't it just unconfirmed zillions of strings?
<henninge> oh, ok
<henninge> yes, it is missing a lot of string from Launchpad, atm. That' what you mean by bogus.
<fta> i assume those will be dropped from the export, and then lost after my next merge
<henninge> "those" = the missing strings?
<fta> so we'll end up with the original strings from upstream, loosing the improvements from the lp translators
<fta> those = the newly unconfirmed ones
<henninge> fta: I thought only those within the export delay window?
<henninge> fta: those I will fix today with the script run.
<henninge> fta: which I will chase up now. We can sort out the rest later.
<maxb> ahasenack: The use of codenames seems to be the prevailing convention within Ubuntu packagers. Therefore, they'll need to have solved that problem officially by the time we get to ZZ :-)
<maxb> Is it just me or, is "Launchpad itself" experiencing a sudden spike in misdirected Ubuntu questions?
<fta> henninge, would it be possible to schedule the export at a different time, to minimize the delay?
<wgrant> maxb: Could that just be the sum of the questions that were previously split across the dozen launchpad-project projects?
<Legendario> i am trying to download a project from launchpad but i am having a "Permission denied (publickey)."
<Legendario> error
<Legendario> does anyone know the answer for that?
<maxb> Possibilities are:
<maxb> You've not told launchpad about your ssh key
<maxb> You have, but your ssh key isn't correctly available locally
<maxb> You're trying to authenticate to launchpad with the wrong username
<ahasenack> hi guys, I'm getting a "Server denied check_authentication" when trying to view a branch in LP (I'm logged in), but I can branch it fine with bzr branch.
<ahasenack> lp link: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sidnei/landscape/standalone-combo-service/files
<ahasenack> which fails
<ahasenack> and
<ahasenack> $ bzr branch lp:~sidnei/landscape/standalone-combo-service
<ahasenack> Branched 2399 revision(s).
<ahasenack> works
<maxb> Are you absolutely sure you're authenticating as the same user over http as you are over ssh?
<ahasenack> ahasenack, yes
<ahasenack> https://launchpad.net/~ahasenack
<ahasenack> I branch landscape branches every day
<Legendario> maxb, how to i pass my ssh key to bzr
<Legendario> ?
<ahasenack> $ bzr lp-login
<ahasenack> ahasenack
<maxb> Legendario: Do you regularly use a ssh-agent?
<Legendario> maxb, kind of...
<ahasenack> hmm, let me try firefox...
<maxb> Legendario: From the error message you gave, I can tell you are using OpenSSH. If your ssh key is loaded in a ssh-agent, OpenSSH should automatically see it and use it
<ahasenack> same error with ff, phew
<Legendario> maxb, is there a way to download the branch without using openssh? I just want to take a look at the code...
<maxb> Legendario: To reverse the effect of "bzr lp-login", delete the launchpad_username line from ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf. This will cause lp: URLs to use unauthenticated http:
<Legendario> maxb, thanks
<fta> henninge, how long will it take for your script to run?
<henninge> fta: it is running but was blocked on post-roll-out database activity.
<henninge> fta: admin is working on it.
<fta> ok
<henninge> fta: I am sorry but the admin is estimating that it will be blocked for another 4 hours or so.
<fta> doh
<henninge> this is really embarassing
<fta> henninge, [13:52] <fta> henninge, would it be possible to schedule the export at a different time, to minimize the delay?
<henninge> fta: not your specific export, it'd have to be all.
<henninge> fta: where exactly do you see the delay?
<fta> the thing is that the export always arrive 2~3h after my builds
<henninge> I see
<henninge> and you cannot change the time of the builds because upstream does that?
<fta> henninge, it's a compromise to not not hammer the build farm
<henninge> ok
<fta> 4am chromium, 5am all mozilla, 6am various dailies, 7am network-manager, 5pm the chromium branches (less frequent), etc..
<henninge> fta: when would you prefer to see the exports?
<fta> 3am (paris time)
<fta> so 2am utc
<henninge> fta: mind you, we have another problem at hand in that uploads from upstream will now simply overwrite the translations in Launchpad.
<fta> gasp
<fta> doesn't it defeat the purpose of using lp to improve translations?
<fta> henninge, ^^, but as i said, in the branch i feed to lp, i favor the lp translations during the merge (assuming lp exported them to me in the last export)
<henninge> fta: well, the improvement comes when using a source package with the upstream project.
<fta> ?
<henninge> fta: the merging that you do, favorin lp translations, is supposed to be done in Lp.
<fta> but here, lp is not able to do it, far from it
<henninge> fta: the solution would be to upload the unmerged upstream translations (on gettext format of course) to the project but do the translation in package.
<henninge> fta: not that far. it is just missing one feature to nicely fit in your diagram.
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-translations-tools.head/annotate/head%3A/chromium2pot.py
<henninge> fta: currently you cannot pull translations from a source package using bzr, like you can from a project
 * henninge looks at file.
<henninge> fta: yes, I am aware of the format issue and you have solved that nicely.
<henninge> fta: the issue is hand now is telling upstream and Ubuntu (LP) translations apart.
<fta> i do it in the script to create both my dashboard and the patches
<henninge> fta: yes but only because so far LP gave you that distinction within the project. That is gone now.
<henninge> you need to use a project and a source package.
<fta> henninge, no, i'm still able to do it. i have the reference file from upstream, everything else is from lp
<henninge> It will actually work out nicer were it not for the missing bzr export on source packages.
<henninge> fta: I think there is a misunderstanding here.
<henninge> fta: you only need to change two things in you setup:
<henninge> 1) stop merging LP translations into upstream. That'll be done in LP
<henninge> 2) pull translations from a different branch. Or rather, point the source package exports to that branch.
<henninge> the rest works just like now.
<henninge> 2) is not even a real change.
<fta> i understand 1), it's disturbing my multi-branches setup, but it's probably doable. i don't understand 2)
<fta> i already have 2 branches, one for the import another one for the export
<henninge> fta: right, as I said, it is not really a change
<henninge> fta: what about the multi-branches setup?
<fta> henninge, i feed lp with strings from trunk, but i also have 3 other branches (dev, beta, stable) so i merge everything down (meaning they benefit from the improvements of both upstream and lp)
<fta> a kind of automatic backport
<fta> that's visible in my diagram
<henninge> fta: you can keep merging those, that's fine
<cnd> mrevell, I've been roped into giving a 1 hr presentation at the India Ubuntu Developer Day for bzr and lp
<cnd> jml said you might have some presentations I could use or cut and paste from?
<henninge> fta: just don't merge the lp translations you export in (3) back with them.
<henninge> that part will be don in LP
<fta> henninge, yes, but it means i have to do things differently between my trunk builds and my branches builds
<fta> so it's not transparent to me
<mrevell> Hi cnd. I'm not sure we have anything that's up to date. I don't have anything to hand. https://launchpad.net/+tour would be a good starting point ... When is the event? I might be able to get something together in time.
<henninge> fta: hm, I don't think I understand.
<henninge> fta: actually, it would also work if you keep it as it is.
<henninge> but you wouldn't *have* to do it.
<fta> henninge, btw, i think you confused me too. i'm definitely not feeding lp the merges
<cnd> mrevell, two weeks
<cnd> from today even, I think
<henninge> fta: oh, you do not?
<mrevell> cnd, 27th Feb?
<fta> henninge, but i populate both the pot and all po-s with empty strings when i get a new string from upstream
<mrevell> cnd, er, jan
<cnd> mrevell, yep
<fta> henninge, ex: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-translations.head/files/head%3A/inspector_strings/ vs http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-translations-exports.head/files/head%3A/inspector_strings/
<fta> henninge, (this template has no upstream translations at all)
<mrevell> cnd, I can pull something together on the 26th and email it over to you, if that's okay. Can you email me, please, with the sort of level you're looking for? Also, how much time you have etc.
<cnd> mrevell, thanks a bunch!
<cnd> I'll email too, but it's 1 hr and it's aimed to give an overview of bzr and lp usage for new devs
<cnd> mrevell, grrr... I just got an email saying they want the presentations by the middle of next week
<cnd> I don't mean to dump any work onto you
<cnd> I'm quite happy to cut and paste from other presentations or do it myself
<mrevell> cnd, I'm afraid I won't be able to make that deadline. What I can do, though, is email you some text etc. I'm working on a page for the Ubuntu developer portal that will feature much of the same content.
<cnd> mrevell, that's great
<cnd> mrevell, I just sent you an email in case that helps
<mrevell> Thanks cnd. I'll drop you a mail tomorrow.
<cnd> cool
<danilos> fta, hi, I've heard of the issues with Chromium translations, do you have a minute to discuss it?
<fta> danilos, sure
<danilos> fta, so, I've seen that LP translations are getting turned into suggestions on imports, right?
<fta> danilos, did you read what have been said above?
<fta> yep, that's right, that's what translators are complaining about
<danilos> fta, no, I've joined the channel only 20 mins ago, sorry
<fta> oh
<danilos> fta, right, but this shouldn't have changed _much_ in Launchpad (i.e. that was happening in the past as well)
<fta> danilos, some langs were at 100%, now they have hundreds of strings moved back to suggestions
<fta> i understand their frustration
<henninge> danilos: they have not become suggestions.
<danilos> fta, right, so do I
<henninge> danilos: they are "In Ubuntu", i.e. other side translations.
<danilos> henninge, have we run the migrate current flag script for the rollout?
<henninge> danilos: no, we have not. It is currently blocked on slave rebuild.
<danilos> henninge, have we run it just before the rollout?
<henninge> danilos: I didn't
<henninge> danilos: I am aware that that is the reason for the current situation.
<henninge> but once the script has run, fta's next upload from upstream will overwrite the lp translations.
<danilos> jtv, did you by any chance arrange a run of migrate-current-flags script before the rollout?
<danilos> henninge, just like it did in the past, yes
<jtv> danilos: henninge did
<danilos> jtv, henning says he only scheduled it for post-rollout
<henninge> jtv: no, I didn't
<danilos> we should have done this during the rollout
<henninge> I know, we forgot.
<danilos> henninge, right, ok
<jtv> I definitely did... henninge: I thought you said the losas were looking into it?
<henninge> jtv: now, but now is after the roll-out
<jtv> yes
<henninge> I only requested it today.
<henninge> after I saw fta's problem.
<danilos> fta, ok, so this should be fixed for chromium as soon as our migration script runs, but unfortunately it can't run until DB slave is rebuilt (which sometimes takes up to 24h)
<jtv> ah, I missed the "before" part
<henninge> danilos: mthaddon estimated another 2.5 hours.
<danilos> fta, anyway, translations should be fixed and it's our fault that you hit a problem; hopefully as fast as today, but definitely by tomorrow
<fta> danilos, i'd like to understand what happens when upstream add/update a translation after it has been added/updated in lp
<fta> which one will prevail?
<danilos> fta, upstream one
<fta> danilos, gasp :(
<danilos> fta, but that's how it worked in the past as well, except in a very special case
<danilos> fta, we had "prefer upstream" policy for quite a while (i.e. 2 years I think)
<fta> danilos, some ubuntu translators changed hundreds of upstream translations
<fta> claiming the upstream ones are not that good
<danilos> fta, right, that's the case where we kept Launchpad translations
<danilos> fta, and we still do if they are done on Ubuntu
<fta> once again, i'm lost
<danilos> fta, sorry about that
<fta> let's take an example: we start with string = "Foo" / string[fr] = "Truc" coming from upstream
<fta> someone comes in lp and change it to string[fr] = "Better Truc"
<fta> it takes over
<fta> then upstream lands string[fr] = "different Truc"
<danilos> fta, "different Truc" will be accepted as the translation then
<fta> but it's still considered worse than the lp translation, then what?
<danilos> fta, then translators should either push the better translation upstream, or diverge only in Ubuntu; launchpad.net/chromium-browser should match upstream directly, but Ubuntu translations can differ
<henninge> fta: no, "Better Truc" will remain because it was delivertyl changed in LP.
<henninge> fta: only if we started with no translation cominf from upstream, then the first translation coming from upstream would replace "Better Truc"
<danilos> henninge, ?
<henninge>  we start with string = "Foo" / string[fr] = "Truc" coming from upstream
<henninge> sorry, wrong
<henninge>  we start with string = "Foo" / string[fr] = "" coming from upstream
<henninge> no French translation
<henninge> someone comes in lp and change it to string[fr] = "Better Truc"
<fta> (i started with only ~60% of my strings translated, so i have both cases)
<henninge> then upstream lands string[fr] = "first upstream Truc"
<danilos> heh, fta, as you can see, we are as confused as you are as to exactly what we have implemented
<fta> lol
<henninge> fta: in *that* case, upstream will replace "Better Truc"
<jtv> So you'll end up with "first upstream Truc."
<danilos> fta, ok, so we'll make sure that nothing breaks in a serious way for you and chromium
<jtv> Because lp assumes that the translation it already had wasn't there because LP had a better translation, but only because there wasn't one upstream.
<jtv> But LP still likes upstream and Ubuntu to share the same translations unless there's a deliberate indication that they _should_ differ
<danilos> fta, we obviously need to wrap our heads around all the specifics
<fta> jtv, and how can someone indicate that?
<danilos> fta, fwiw, the behaviour you relied on never really worked for some cases (i.e. those that didn't already have translations upstream)
<danilos> fta, generally, the idea is that unless there was intentional overriding of an upstream translation, upstream translation is better
<jtv> fta: I'm actually describing the old situation.
<henninge> jtv: we all are, more or less.
<fta> danilos, my problem is that i can only land (upstream) strings for some templates, the other templates are locked by Google for their paid translators
<fta> yet, our translators think they can do better
<fta> dpm, (correct me if i'm wrong, but that's the feeling i got)
<danilos> fta, right, I understand your problem; fwiw, the easy solution would be to just upload identical templates to ubuntu source package and point translators there; you'd lose the ability to work with branches though :(
<fta> otherwise, why would someone bother changing 500~1000 strings?
<danilos> fta, yeah, and I agree with that, it's just that they should do it in Ubuntu "namespace" on LP then
<danilos> fta, if we didn't want translators to have an ability to diverge from upstream when they believe they can do better, we probably wouldn't need Launchpad in the first place
<danilos> fta, however, the previous functionality was better for your particular needs, but was far from perfect and very arbitrary (compared to what translators want)
<fta> i don't understand my options here. what does this "upload identical templates to ubuntu source package" mean in my case?
<fta> lp is not reading my source package afaik
<danilos> fta, it would mean either packaging them statically in source package builds, or uploading them through web UI
<jtv> Well I take it that LP is reading the source package, but no translations are imported from it because they're not in gettext.
<jtv> danilos: why not generate (and import) gettext templates based on the native ones during package build?
<jtv> That would automate the procedure, and also give us the right version of the templates for the package even if they may differ a bit from the upstream ones (which presumably will come in more directly).
<fta> i don't have the gettext files in my source package, they live only in a dedicated bzr branch
<danilos> jtv, because that might be too hard: fta is using custom scripts and they are not available on buiilders
<henninge> fta: your script would have to be integrated into the package builds.
<henninge> actually, that'd be the cleanest solution.
<jtv> I was thinking of keeping the script in the package.
<danilos> jtv, ideally, we'd make use of your old upload scripts so fta automatically updates it whenever he updates it in a bzr branch
<jtv> And having it run as part of the package build.
<jtv> danilos: I was hoping to retire those scripts—I think they're not even up to date with our latest sign-on setup!
<danilos> jtv, henninge: while we like that as a solution, I can imagine chromium-browser packager (fta) doesn't
<jtv> as luck would have it, I hear he's around at the moment!
<danilos> jtv, right, but at the moment we don't have anything better for source package uploads
<jtv> Well we have one better thing for source package uploads: the conventional procedure.
<jtv> If the package build could include a gettext conversion of the template(s), it'd just get imported like the rest, right?
<fta> well, what i'm doing is supposed to be better than what we have for mozilla, for which we (packagers) don't have enough control to ship updated translations when we need to
<fta> chrisccoulson, ^^
<chrisccoulson> hi fta
<fta> chrisccoulson, (speaking about chromium translations)
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<danilos> fta, right, it is definitely better in a few ways, the only problem is that translations do not happen on ubuntu source package and Launchpad will mistreat them sometimes then
<danilos> fta, however, for firefox, new template is built on package build, which is better overall
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you mind if I start a new changelog entry for the dailies, that huge mess is getting hard to track
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, sure
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
<fta> danilos, in chromium too, i create my lang pack at build time
<fta> packS
<fta> i have 50+ of them
<danilos> fta, in regular ubuntu source package builds?
<fta> danilos, yep, but not in gettext format
<danilos> fta, nice, I assume you manually integrate LP translations though
<fta> yet i can have the grit2gettext converter in the package
<fta> there's nothing manual in my packages ;)
<fta> i'm not a robot
<danilos> fta, that'd probably be cool, and also note that you don't need to convert translations to PO format in the source package as long as you are doing it in the upstream projct
<danilos> fta, heh, well, I thought "manual" as in it's not done by Launchpad or packaging logic directly (I know builders are firewalled so they wouldn't be able to get PO files from LP)
<danilos> fta, i.e. *you* automated it on your side :)
<fta> danilos, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.head/annotate/head%3A/debian/rules   line 615++
<fta> so i do the merge when i create my source tarball
<danilos> fta, wow, that works... I knew we did open codehosting access from PPA builders, didn't know we did it for Ubuntu source package builders
<fta> ?
<danilos> fta, cool, then I suppose it'd be best to just construct a .pot file and let pkgstriptranslations upload it to Launchpad
<fta> i do that on my own hardware
<fta> i can ship those gettext files in the .orig.tar.gz, i'm already generating them anyway
<danilos> fta, ah, that's what I was saying: regular ubuntu package builds which happen on Launchpad wouldn't have access to lp:~chromium-team/chromium-browser/* branches
<fta> that's just 45M more
<danilos> fta, right, that'd probably work, but as I said, you only need to include the POT file
<danilos> fta, PO files won't mind, as long as you keep them imported on the upstream project
<danilos> won't mind -> won't be a problem (or LP won't mind :)
<jtv> We'll still have to worry about exporting the package translations to a branch I guess.
<danilos> fta, and "probably work" -> definitely work
<fta> remember i'm interested in having trunk translated, and this is only in a ppa, does pkgstriptranslations work in PPAs now? i thought it was disabled
<danilos> fta, no, it doesn't
<danilos> fta, I thought you were the ubuntu chromium-browser packager as well?
<fta> i am
<fta> no one seems crazy enough to give me a hand :(
<jtv> This is where, in the military world, the entire platoon takes a discreet step backwards
<danilos> fta, right, so basically, the solution we are proposing is including a .pot file on the ubuntu chromium-browser package build, and doing translations on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/chromium-browser instead of translations.lp.net/chromium-browser
<danilos> fta, that way, ubuntu translators can have their changed translations
<fta> danilos, if i understand correctly, that would mean translating stable (which not even upstream does, too old, too late)
<danilos> fta, hum, so you are only interested in translations of the tip?
<fta> i still don't understand why lp can't consider as upstream the bzr branch i update for it
<danilos> fta, where do translations from LP end up in which are not accepted upstream?
<danilos> fta, it does
<fta> danilos, everywhere, tip, dev, beta, stable: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/chromium-translations-v2.png
<fta> there's now a 6 weeks cycle between trunk and stable, so it's too short for most translators
<danilos> fta, so basically you want to manage a translations diff from upstream which is not directly tied to ubuntu packages?
<danilos> fta, (whenever it's tied to ubuntu packages, we should just include appropriate .pots on all ubuntu packages and it will just work)
<fta> danilos, correct, the diff is shipped in the source tarball, and exposed to upstream and anyone interested there: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translations/
<dpm> fta, (sorry for the late reply, I've just read the scrollback). As per your question "yet, our translators think they can do better", I can confirm it in the cases I can understand the language. I had a look at the Launchpad corrections for Spanish and they were genuine fixes, which where better than the original paid-for translations. In Catalan, we'll be doing some changes too.
<fta> dpm, thanks for confirming it :)
<dpm> no worries :)
<dpm> danilos, btw, pkgstriptranslations would not work for chromium, because it's in universe
<danilos> fta, right, unfortunately, LP is not designed for that use case yet (even before this change, this change just makes it more obvious)... I'll have to think about the best that we can achieve and I'll try to come back to you
<danilos> dpm, ah :(
<danilos> dpm, though, that's something that we can probably easily work-around in LP
<fta> dpm, btw, i'm about to update chromium stable (security fixes), and translation wise, i will whitelist basque and galician. other new langs don't have enough coverage
<dpm> fta, that sounds fine. Would you mind sending a notice on the launchpad-translators mailing list about this? This should let people know why their new languages did not make it yet and encourage them to complete them
<dpm> danilos, yeah, but right now there is no chromium template in Ubuntu. It's just an upstream package (and I think this is fine as it is for now).
<dpm> upstream project in LP, I meant
<fta> dpm, sure, i will, the only two lang that won't make it in this stable update are asturian (only 5.8%) and uyghur (1.4%)
<dpm> fta, thanks.
<fta> following this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translations/stable/converter-output.html
<danilos> dpm, right, but unfortunately, LP can't handle a "forked" translation for a project perfectly yet (which is basically what we need here)
<fta> that's the backport of the lp translations (from trunk) to the stable branch
<fta> this is for chromium v8. hopefully, we'll have some 100% by chromium v10
<fta> dpm, ^^
<dpm> fta, ok
<fta> dpm, i hope this cut off makes sense. imho, it's better to have no translation at all rather than just a handful of strings here and there)
<fta> which looks weird
<dpm> fta, I think there are advantages on both. As long as translators know that they need to reach a cut off, that's fine. The important thing for me is always that everyone is in the loop
<fta> dpm, i will blog about it, and inform the list. the 4 ppa still have everything though.
<NCommander> hey all, I have a private project which the NDA has been lifted on. Currently everything is grouped under one project, and I'd like best pratices to moving everything from one project to a bunch of projects under a superproject,
<dpm> fta, awesome, thanks! I'll forward your post to the translators Facebook page as well
<fta> dpm, the thing is it's hard to explain what should be done 1st, the grit format is way more powerful than gettext
<dpm> fta, hmm, it's not really, is it? grit does not support plurals, which is a very basic feature that gettext has supported for ages
<fta> dpm, and lp also has its own limitations, so the bar is quite higher than in regular gnome projects
<fta> dpm, conditions, if os == "linux2" and lang in [ 'ar', 'ug' ] blabla
<fta> dpm, and the various fallback choices
<hrw> hi
<hrw> was upload processor disabled again?
<StevenK> No?
<soren> Oh, noes.
<soren> Err... Wrong channel.
<hrw> I uploaded linux 2.6.37-12.26ppa1 to https://launchpad.net/~hrw/+archive/tymtyrymtym/+packages and there is no sign of it or email with rejectsion message
<StevenK> When was it uploaded?
<StevenK> Roughly, I mean
<dpm> fta, yeah, I can see the advantages of conditional translation (and agree on that), but still, the fact that it's missing plural forms is a pretty basic lack of functionality
<hrw> 21 minutes ago
<bigjools> hrw: it was rejected
<bigjools> Unable to find linux_2.6.37.orig.tar.gz in upload or
<bigjools>  distribution.
<bigjools> check your spam folder
<hrw> thx
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<leoquant> we have an old project: Dutch Lernid Development linked to:  https://launchpad.net/~lernid-devs  how to remove such a dead link?
<danilos> chrisccoulson, hi, do you happen to know where can I find 4.0b9 firefox?
<chrisccoulson> danilos, it's in natty now
<danilos> chrisccoulson, I actually care about translation xpis but can't find them
<chrisccoulson> ah
<danilos> chrisccoulson, right, and because of the tight limits, I can't test with 4.0b8 XPIs
<chrisccoulson> perhaps mozilla haven't spun their b9 builds yet
<danilos> :(
<chrisccoulson> we upload a build to natty as soon as they tag mozilla-central, but b9 isn't officially released yet
<danilos> I guess I'll downgrade to 4.0b8 because I probably don't care about whatever's different
<hrw> hello again
<hrw> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/62183425/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.armel-cross-toolchain-base_1.56_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz shows that armel-cross-toolchain-base 1.56 failed to build for lucid due to missing dependencies. But in my lucid chroot which uses this PPA I do not have that problem: http://hrw.pastebin.com/JhNaHK3M shows that packages are available. can someone tell me what is wrong?
<StevenK> Your lucid chroot is obviously i386
<StevenK> *Everything* in your PPA failed to build on amd64
<StevenK> Therefore it isn't available to that armel-cross-toolchain-base build
<hrw> i386 built so far only arch=all packages.
<hrw> and they are installed in my amd64 chroot.
<hrw> I thought that arch/all packages in ppa will be available to i386 and amd64 builds
<StevenK> Yes, still checking
<hrw> all amd64 failures were planned as those packages generated only arch=all packages but had to have packaging altered minimally
<StevenK> Right, so I think it won't check the second optional
<StevenK> binutils-source (>= 2.21) | binutils-2.21-source
<StevenK> Oh look, binutils-source 2.21 isn't available. Lalala
<StevenK> hrw: sbuild is dumb. Reorder the Build-Depends for armel-cross-toolchain-base
<hrw> ok, I will
<hrw> thx
<nhandler> Does anyone know why when I try to login to a site using OpenID (launchpad.net/~nhandler) it says that it tried to ask for confirmation for https://login.launchpad.net/id/dFWXJfF (which is not a valid OpenID identity URL) ?
<geser> StevenK, hrw: see bug 594916
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 594916 in Launchpad Auto Build System "buildd doesn't correctly check versioned ORed build-dependencies" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/594916
<ovnicraft> hello yesterday tell me here about issues in queue translation knows if was fixed ?
<ovnicraft> i still waiting my upload and download request
<ovnicraft> 3 days
<ovnicraft> and want to know if its posible filter the queue import by lang
<ovnicraft> or maybe a webapi to consult
<danilos> chrisccoulson, hi, do you mind if I ask you to fetch lp:~mozillateam/old-lp-translations/po2xpi and then push it to lp:~mozillateam/po2xpi/trunk (I am not in mozillateam so I can't do it, and I'd like you guys to have commit access to it more than me :)
<chrisccoulson> danilos, yeah, sure. will do that in a bit
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> :)
<danilos> chrisccoulson, thanks, I set up a basic project with some info just so it doesn't live on rosetta (now defunct and temporarily renamed to old-lp-translations) project
<danilos> chrisccoulson, I've also pushed a branch with the fix for 4.0 XPIs
<chrisccoulson> awesome, thanks!
#launchpad 2011-01-14
<exalt> hello, i have a problem with bzr/ launchpad : http://pastebin.com/rQdYBv5K
<tsimpson> exalt: have you changed your ssh key recently? the lp: URIs use bzr+ssh normally and the "Permission denied (publickey)" message is the server telling you the key on your LP profile and the one you sent don't match
<exalt> tsimpson, i created it 3 hours ago or so for the first time
<exalt> then i loaded lp:speech-control-devs that worked
<exalt> then i loaden lp:openmary and i got this error
<exalt> 5 minutes between or something
<exalt> tsimpson, *
<tsimpson> so the key on LP is the one you recently created?
<exalt> yes
<exalt> tho only one i ever created
<tsimpson> did you tell bzr your launchpad ID?
<tsimpson> with "bzr launchpad-login your_lp_user"
<exalt> tsimpson, yea no errors
<exalt> exalt@exalt:~/bin/openmary$ bzr launchpad-login evan-exalt -v
<exalt> Launchpad user ID exists and has SSH keys.
<exalt> Launchpad user ID set to 'evan-exalt'.
<soren> What does "ssh-add -l" say?
<exalt> soren, an RSA key
<exalt> http://pastebin.com/LYgzCpR9
<FullFlannelJacke> How does one create a PPA package for both Lucid and Maverick?
<thumper> FullFlannelJacke: if uploading, I think you need to upload for each distro series
<thumper> I don't understand packaging that much
<jelmer> hi FullFlannelJacke, thumper
<jelmer> thumper: Yep
<FullFlannelJacke> sorry was away
<FullFlannelJacke> how do I upload for a different distro series?
<FullFlannelJacke> nevermind, figured it out.  Got to use copy packages
<izinucs> hi all.. I've found a project on bazaar.launchpad.net that I'd like to download and test (no deb it's a php web app).  It has a decent tree structure.. How can I down load it easily.. as opposed to recreating the tree locally and downloading files one at a time.. there's got to be a better way.. so far wget doesn't like me.. Any help appriciated :)
<lifeless> with the bzr tool
<lifeless> bzr branch lp:~thing/thing/thing
<izinucs> lifeless: so "branch" is just branch and not an entire address line? the address line is lp:~yada/yada/yada?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> branch is the operation
<izinucs> ok..thanks.. I'll give it a shot
<quotemstr> Is there a launchpad mirror of Emacs 23.2, or just the trunk?
<mrevell> Hi, I'm on CHR today so ping me if you have a question about Launchpad.
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: mrevell | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<mok0> I need some advice from someone experienced with LP project management. I'd like to change the way I'm dealing with series, is it possible to change "backwards"?
<mok0> I've been confused wrt the difference between "milestones" and "series"
<Keybuk> mrevell: hey mate, you around?
<mok0> but I don
<mrevell> Hello Keybuk, sure am.
<mrevell> Hi mok0
<mok0> I don't want the project to become a mess if I suddenly change things
<mok0> mrevell: hi
<Keybuk> mrevell: I'm still unable to upload, LP won't accept my GPG key
<Keybuk> mrevell: ~scott has no listed GPG keys, when I try to add mine, I get "The key 8D2D1F62A4AC9A22FEFCB0DC21EC4FDC84AD676C has already been imported."
<mok0> SHA clash ;-)
<mrevell> Keybuk, Hmm. Were you already speaking to someone about this?
<Keybuk> mrevell: no, I've been unable to get anyone to talk to me about it
<Keybuk> I'm getting rather exasperated
<Keybuk> in fact, I'm about ->  <- this far away from misquoting Yes, Minister and I'm sure we all don't want that :p
<mrevell> Keybuk, Ah, in which case, I'm sorry about that.
<mrevell> heh
<mrevell> Keybuk, I'll be honest and say that I don't know how to help you with this but I know a man who does. He's sinzui and he's in EST, so will be around. Do you mind if I get him to ping you when he comes online?
<Keybuk> "mrevell, I must protest in the strongest possible terms my profound opposition to a newly instituted practice which imposes severe and intolerable restrictions upon the ingress and egress of senior members of the hierarchy" etc.
<Keybuk> sure :p
<mrevell> haha
<Keybuk> basically it seems to be an LP bug
<mrevell> Thanks Keybuk. I'll make sure someone helps you with this. It might just be in an hour or three.
<maxb> Has someone asked a LOSA to query the DB to check which LP person that key fingerprint is associated with?
<mrevell> mok0, Hey, which project are we talking about?
<mrevell> maxb, I'd assume not. mthaddon is that something you can help with? ^^^^^
<mok0> mrevell, https://launchpad.net/gpp4
<wgrant> Keybuk: I gather that that key was on the original ~scott?
<Keybuk> wgrant: yes
<mok0> mrevell: you see, the development is along one line (trunk) with milestone points 1.1, 1.2, 1.3, and under each of those releases e.g. 1.2.1, 1.3.0 etc
<mok0> mrevell: ... and I realized that's not the right way to do it
<mthaddon> mrevell: looks like that gpg key is associated with ~canonical-scott
<Keybuk> mthaddon: I deleted it from there
<Keybuk> and it isn't listed under ~canonical-scott anymore
<mthaddon> Keybuk: it's still in the DB :(
<maxb> GPG keys cannot be deleted, only deactivted
<wgrant> We'll need to SQL it across.
<Keybuk> so I'd like to reactivate it on the different account ;-)
<wgrant> It will make your uploaded packages appear to have come from ~scott, but that will have to do.
<Keybuk> no it won't
<Keybuk> because all my uploaded packages were signed by the key that's still associated to ~canonical-scott
<wgrant> Ah, I see.
<Keybuk> (I think)
<Keybuk> assuming debsign did the right thing, etc. etc.
<mrevell> mok0, How would you prefer to do it?
<mok0> mrevell: I think 1.1, 1.2, 1.3 etc. should have been each a series, with milestones 1.2.1, 1.2.2, 1.3.0 etc.
<mok0> mrevell: For example, if you go to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/gpp4 you can see it says a newer version is available, but if you go to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gpp4 it says it's older (which is not correct)
<mok0> mrevell: so something doesn't work right with my scheme :-)
<maxb> Keybuk: So, unless this  is already being tracked elsewhere, you should probably enter a question for it (https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion)
<mrevell> mok0, I don't know how Launchpad makes that decision but bigjools may be able to help.
<mrevell> mok0, He'll be along in a moment.
 * bigjools tries to catch up
<mok0> bigjools: hi
<bigjools> mok0: can you re-summarise the problem?
<mok0> bigjools: hang on...
<bigjools> are you talking about the packaging stuff?
<bigjools> if so, you need sinzui
<Keybuk> maxb: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/141426
<mok0>  I'd like to change the way I'm dealing with series, is it possible to change "backwards"?  Development  <https://launchpad.net/gpp4> is along one line (trunk) with milestone points 1.1, 1.2, 1.3, and under each of those releases e.g. 1.2.1, 1.3.0 etc
<mok0> bigjools: I think 1.1, 1.2, 1.3 etc. should have been each a series, with milestones 1.2.1, 1.2.2, 1.3.0 etc.
<wgrant> mok0: The issue is that it was uploaded to ubuntu as 1.3.0, but on LP it's 1.3.
<bigjools> this is outside my area of expertise, sorry.  sinzui is your man.
<wgrant> mok0: So your suggestion is probably OK.
<wgrant> mok0: Although you might not need separate series, depending on the project.
<mok0> wgrant, I understand that, but I'd like to think of 1.3 as the "major" revision, with micro-releases (bug-fixes etc) under that hat
<wgrant> mok0: OK, I'd go with the separate series, then.
<wgrant> I'm not sure if you can rename the existing releases.
<wgrant> Let me see.
<mok0> wgrant: I realized that is probably better. But can  I change it "backwards"? I don't want to make a mess
<wgrant> mok0: What do you mean "backwards"? You want to change the old ones too?
<mok0> wgrant: yes... to make it logical
<mok0> wgrant: it might not be possible
<wgrant> mok0: Sure. Just create the new series, then hit 'Change details' on the existing milestone.s.
<wgrant> You can move them to the new series and rename them as appropriate.
<mok0> wgrant, thanks, I will try that.
<mthaddon> Keybuk, maxb: just tried to delete the GPG key per https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/141426 so it could be added to the right account and got "DETAIL:  Key (id)=(344) is still referenced from table "packageupload"" - not sure if I can just change the owner id without any consequences, so I'm going to create a bug about this and link to it in the question
<maxb> mthaddon: please see the UPDATE sql later in the question
<mthaddon> ah, okay
<mthaddon> ok, done
<Keybuk> mthaddon: thanks
<Keybuk> yup, that works, thanks
<Keybuk> mthaddon: OOI, what happens when my Canonical acct is deleted?
<Keybuk> in particular, to scott@ubuntu.com mail?
<mthaddon> Keybuk: I don't think the account will be deleted, just it's membership of ~canonical terminated
<Keybuk> no, I mean my actual Canonical userdir-ldap account
<mthaddon> oh, no idea about that I'm afraid - you'd need to check with the GSAs
<Keybuk> there's so many *SAs now, it's hard to keep track
<mthaddon> there's only two!
<mthaddon> {G,LO}SAs
<Keybuk> aren't there USAs as well now?
<wgrant> It should go to your netsplit.com address... but that assumes the alias scripts handle deletion properly, which I really don't trust.
<wgrant> mthaddon: UOSA!
<mthaddon> Keybuk: I deny the existence of the USA, but wgrant has rumbled me anyway...
<wgrant> :(
<Keybuk> and aren't LOSAs now OSA (L&L)s ? :p
<Keybuk> and there's Sciri, who's an OOSA? :p
<mthaddon> yeah, LOSAs is a terrible acronym and no longer accurate...
<mthaddon> should really be LLUIOSAs
<wgrant> LPLSU1ISDOSA?
<wgrant> That's better.
<Keybuk> "Launchpad SysAdmin"
<mthaddon> wgrant: we have a winner!
<jpds> duckie.
<Keybuk> jpds: duckies are different
<Keybuk> duckies have secret extra buttons in the web interface, and look confused when you ask them anything that requires SQL changes
<mthaddon> s/confused/disappointed/
 * Keybuk wonders what time (UTC) he officially leaves Canonical
<wgrant> :(
<bigjools> Keybuk: hotel california
<bigjools> (see what I did therE)
<Keybuk> bigjools: heh, The Lamont Rule
<bigjools> Keybuk: good luck anyway :)
<lamont> Keybuk: ubuntu-OSA as well.
<mok0> wgrant, can I bother you again?
<wgrant> mok0: Sure.
<mok0> wgrant: plz take a look again: https://launchpad.net/gpp4
<wgrant> mok0: You broke everything!
<mok0> wgrant:  :-(
<mok0> wgrant: how so?
<wgrant> mok0: I don't know. It hasn't loaded yet.
<wgrant> That looks good.
<mok0> wgrant: phew
<mok0> Didn
<mok0> 't realize it was a joke
<wgrant> Hah, sorry.
<mok0> wgrant: I am just confused... what is "trunk" for now?
<wgrant> mok0: Deletion.
<mok0> wgrant: ah, so I can delete that now?
<wgrant> mok0: You'll probably have to set your development focus to 1.3 first, but yeah, I'd delete it.
<wgrant> No point having it around.
<mok0> wgrant: ok, I will try that
<mok0> wgrant: it has no effect on the bzr branch right?
<mok0> wgrant, ah yes, it looks right now... I can go ahead and delete "trunk"
<wgrant> mok0: Sorry, Chromium decided that 8GiB of RAM just wasn't enough.
<wgrant> Looking now.
<wgrant> Yeah, delete away.
<wgrant> If you can.
<mok0> wgrant, uh-oh, "You cannot delete a series that is linked to packages in distribution."
<wgrant> mok0: Let me fix that quickly.
<mok0> wgrant: thanks
<mok0> wgrant: is that something you need privileges to do?
<wgrant> mok0: No, anyone can do it, but I was already on the relevant pages.
<wgrant> I just changed the series links on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gpp4
<wgrant> It should be OK now.
<mok0> wgrant: great! thanks
<mok0> Perfect
<wgrant> Great.
<mok0> wgrant: There are not a great deal of bug reports for this software. But for a busy project, I guess you would now link a separate bazaar branch to each series, so you could deal with bug-fixes etc. ?
<wgrant> mok0: Yeah, larger projects often maintain their series in parallel.
<mok0> wgrant: I guess what confused me is the fact that series/milestones have nothing to do with the "Code" tab (bazaar), but the two tabs exchange information anyway
 * abogani waves all
<abogani> Is PPA offers x86 arch support only, isn't it? So neither ARM nor PowerPC...
<maxb> That is correct. It's because the PPA buildsystem requires Xen virtualization
<maxb> So it's only available for architectures supported by that
<abogani> maxb: Thanks!
<nhomar> Hello
<nhomar> I was added to a team that have a private branch, but when i try to access it, then, some problems with credentials are present. Somebody can help me.
<mrevell> Hi nhomar
<nhomar> Hi mrevell
<mrevell> nhomar, What project and branch? Feel free to private message me if you prefer.
<savvas0> hello, does anyone know if there's a file upload limit for launchpad project releases?
<mrevell> savvas0, 60MB AFAIK.
<mrevell> savvas0, that's per file.
<savvas0> ok, thank you :)
<mrevell> That may be out of date, but that's the last limit I knew of.
<mrevell> np
<NCommander> mrevell: ping you about?
<mrevell> Hi NCommander, sure am.
<NCommander> mrevell: see PM then :-)
<danilos> fta, hi, the translations should be fixed, but the statistics are not up to date... I'll see if we can get them updated over the weekend, but if not, they get updated in a week's time
<danilos> fta, also, I noticed that you mentioned how you do a merge yourself with upstream translations and prefer LP translations in the process; if you really do that, there should be no other worries for you either and you can just keep on doing what you've been doing
<fta> danilos, i will explain my workflow in a blog post shortly. once done, that will be easier to re-discuss this point as i'm not really sure about what you've done and why you changed it
<danilos> fta, sure thing
<fta> dpm, hi, did you read my post?
<danilos> fta, just send me a link once you are done, but I get frequently disconnected around here so if I don't ack, please feel free to repost :)
<dpm> hi fta, this one? -> http://ftagada.wordpress.com/2011/01/14/new-chromium-security-update-and-translations-news/ - if that's the one, yes ;) I've just posted it to the translators FB page
<fta> dpm, i posted it on the m-l yesterday, not sure it went through though
<fta> danilos, sure, will do
<dpm> fta, ah, I haven't done my daily look at posts to approve yet, I've just started. Let me do this now
<fta> dpm, the idea of this post was to motivate translators, not sure i succeeded
<fta> dpm, i subscribed to that lp m-l, a little bit against my will as i already get far too many emails from launchpad
<danilos> fta, mailing lists in LP should let your posts go through if you are in "good standing" in LP even if you are not subscribed; "good standing" is something mailing list related and I don't really know what it means, but maybe sinzui does?
<fta> even with a kilometer long procmailrc file, it still floods my inbox
<fta> https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-translators/msg00277.html
<fta> it's there
<fta> so no worries
<dpm> fta, the e-mail went through to launchpad-translators, so no need to approve anything. You can also deactivate reception of e-mails and keep subscribed
<fta> dpm, the idea was to get the emails and store them somewhere, so i can dig through and reply went i need to
<fta> (without asking you to bounce)
<dpm> fta, in any case, the post looks great to me! The important thing is keep translators informed, and people loves it when there are regular updates on the status
<fta> booh, bad encoding "Iâve"
<fta> dpm, btw, i noticed some untranslated parts with the Galician langpack yesterday, like the Close button, did anyone complain about it?
<fta> maybe i missed a template
<dpm> fta, not that I know of, but I don't know myself where this string comes from. Perhaps I should give them a heads up.
<fta> dpm, if someone complains, a bug in lp with a screenshot and a "translation" tag would be nice
<dpm> fta, that sounds good if that works for you. I still think we should put this kind of info in a wiki or a more permanent place. In any case, if you are happy with translation bugs being reported against the chromium-browser project in LP, you can add a paragraph with this info in the bug report submission guidelines in there. I'd be happy to help with that, but I don't have the permissions to edit the bug submission guidelines in there
<sinzui> fta, danilos, good standing will let you post to lists you are not subscribed to...but there is no way to get good standing in Lp
<sinzui> The standing feature was never completed
<danilos> sinzui, ah, ok, thanks for the clarification
<fta> is that mased on karma somehow?
<fta> based
<sinzui> I would like to finish because we are using karma in the code when we mean standing
<fta> dpm, well, whatever you prefer. i remember you said the wiki for the desktop file was not the usual way
<sinzui> danilos, can you see standing: https://launchpad.net/~sinzui/+review
 * sinzui has no menus so is not sure if it can be changed
<fta> "Not allowed here"
<fta> can't even see my own :P
<sinzui> I think danilos may have the power to manually change standing. I think barry had the power
<dpm> fta, the desktop thing was something else, and I think it was a good compromise at the time. I think it worked quite well, especially because you were really responsive in committing the translations
<sinzui> fta, you should never be permitted to change your standing in the community. The community judges you
<fta> sinzui, just wanted to see it
<sinzui> fta. right, we should be permitted to know what our standing is. We need to decide whether to complete this feature to remove the fragments in the code
<danilos> sinzui, yeah, I can change it
<danilos> sinzui, you have an excellent standing, how did that happen? :)
<sinzui> I think I tested last year when spammers were attacking. I wanted to use standing to set privileges like linking
<danilos> sinzui, right, that'd make sense
<hrw> good day everyone
<hrw> new problem today. in my ppa I wanted to copy package from lucid to maverick and rebuild it there. but I got "The following source cannot be copied: armel-cross-toolchain-base 1.56-ppa2 in lucid (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)" message. but armel-cross-toolchain-base was not built for maverick in this ppa before (older version of it is present in maverick archive).
<hrw> what is wrong?
<bigjools> hrw: you can't have a source built more than once in a pool-based repository
<bigjools> it would result in binaries of the same version with different contents
<hrw> bigjools: ok, so I have to do 1.56-ppa2maverick1 package and send for build?
<bigjools> hrw: if you want to rebuild, you need to re-upload, yes
<hrw> ok, thx
<bigjools> np
<shadeslayer> jelmer: around?
<hyperair> hi. are the buildds for natty not updating or something? i keep getting the error shown here, but all my natty installations install the package just fine. http://launchpadlibrarian.net/62231168/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.banshee_1.9.2-1ubuntu1~hyper1%2Bnatty_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> hyperair: you need libubuntuone1.0-cil
<hyperair> shadeslayer: which is also there.
<shadeslayer> put it in debian/contro
<shadeslayer> *control
<shadeslayer> no it isnt
<hyperair> shadeslayer: why would i need that?
<hyperair> -cil-dev depends on -cil
<hyperair> -cil refuses to be installed
<shadeslayer> hyperair: because libubuntuone1.0-cil-dev looks all sorts of broken since it does not depend on libubuntuone1.0-cil-dev
<shadeslayer> err
<shadeslayer> s/libubuntuone1.0-cil-dev/libubuntuone1.0-cil
<hyperair> it doesn't?!
<shadeslayer> its ok in maverick
<shadeslayer> seems its broken in natty
<hyperair> yes i know it's okay in maverick
<hyperair> it installs just fine in my local schroot
<hyperair> sbuild builds fine
<shadeslayer> ok one sec
<hyperair> Depends: libubuntuone1.0-cil (= 0.3.8-0ubuntu8)
<hyperair> it's not broken
<shadeslayer> ok .. one sec ...
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> hyperair: your right ... the package is fine
<hyperair> which means the chroot environment isn't.
<shadeslayer> yep
<hyperair> which is something i can't debug without spamming launchpad with a hundred and one test dummy packages
<hyperair> s/test dummy/dummy test/
<shadeslayer> ^_^
 * mneptok casts Summon on barry
<shadeslayer> any ideas on how to connect a series of launchpad repositories to CIA ?
<shadeslayer> i see some scripts
<mwhudson> shadeslayer: can CIA be configured to respond to email?
<shadeslayer> cant quite figure out how those work
<shadeslayer> mwhudson: http://cia.vc/doc/clients/
<shadeslayer> see the 2nd and 3rd Links
<mwhudson> i don't have time to actually think about your question, sorry :-)
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<shadeslayer> although yes, it probably can
<shadeslayer> thats what the 2nd script does afaik
 * mneptok casts Dispel on barry
<pindonga> hi, I have a question about bzr recipes in launchpad: as far as I can see it's not possible to have them for private branches
<pindonga> is there a way to do that? (use bzr recipes for private branches)
<fta> dpm, i think i found the problem. i need to add this template in launchpad: http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/app/resources/app_strings.grd
<jonrafkind> is there a way to create a package that works on any distro? currently I specify 'lucid' in the changelog which launchpad uses to create a lucid package, and I'd rather not have to make a new package with just the changelog updated to make a maverick package
<geser> jonrafkind: if you know that your lucid package also works in maverick (and later) you can copy it in LP to maverick
<shadeslayer> jonrafkind: there's no other way to specify which distro to build the package for
<shadeslayer> and since each release is different from the previous one, it needs to be specified
<jonrafkind> geser, how is that copy done?
<geser> through the webinterface on LP
<xteejx> Hi guys.
<xteejx> Can I request a ban on Heather R Bealer (heathernshaun1) please, ref comment #345  at bug 439448 - spamming
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 439448 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "Visual corruption affecting several panel applets" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439448
#launchpad 2011-01-15
<cook> anyone know of any signup issues? i signed up and it says it sent the email with the code but i received a forgot pasword email instead, without a code
<wgrant> cook: That means you already have an account. Follow the instructions in the email to the password reset form.
<cook> hmm...alright. wonder when i created that lol
<cook> thanks
<jasono>  Hi. I just created a Launchpad Google Chrom Web App but need to verify Launchpad in the App. Can someone please help me?
<jasono> Is anyone here?
<jasono> *Is anyon active?
<jasono> e
<wgrant> jasono: What do you mean by "verify"?
<wgrant> (most of the Launchpad team, including me, are preparing to fly to Dallas tomorrow, so don't be too surprised if responses do not appear)
<jasono> Oh sorry.
<jasono> wgrant I need launchpad.net to work with the App
<jasono> It needs to be trusted/verified first
<jasono> wgrant I can do it via html, DNS, Google analytics....
<jasono> Can you please help me wgrant?
<wgrant> The requirement for verification sounds awkward and of dubious utility.
<wgrant> I wonder why they mandate it.
<jasono> I don't know.
<jasono> So you can't do it for me wgrant? I can give you the html to put on the header of the site or....?
<cody-somerville> jasono, You should send your request via e-mail to launchpad developer mailing list.
<jasono> <cody-somerville> How long will it take to be approved?
<wgrant> We've not had this sort of request before.
<cody-somerville> jasono, I have no idea. I'm not even sure what you're trying to really do at this point. However, from my experience with Google apps usually adding an html snippet or DNS entry is used to verify that you're the owner of a website and if thats the case then your request is almost certainly guaranteed to be denied.
<cody-somerville> jasono, So I suggest you write an e-mail with all the details so that it can properly be considered and investigated.
<jasono> ALright, thank you.
<cody-somerville> jasono, Is there a URL you can give me that'll provide me with more information about what you're looking to do? I'm curious.
<jasono> Just this:
<jasono> This hosted webapp specifies one or more app urls that are not matched by sites you own. Before you can publish this app, you must verify ownership of sites to match all of the app urls listed below.
<jasono> For extents of the form *://example.com, you must own http://example.com and https://example.com or have verified ownership of example.com at the domain level.
<jasono> Unmatched app urls:
<jasono> *://launchpad.net/
<jasono> *://www.launchpad.net/
<jasono> To verify your ownership of these websites, add the necessary websites using Google Webmaster Tools and return here to complete this step.
<jasono> What you said.
<cody-somerville> jasono, It sounds like you'll want to ask the launchpad developers to do what you're doing for you.
<jasono> okey thanks
<yofel> anyone an Idea what happened here? https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/project-neon-kdemultimedia/+build/15249 "Failed to build" without any other information isn't really helpful..
<wgrant> yofel: The logs show it being picked up from the builder after completion, but then nothing. It seems to have lost track of the build.
<wgrant> yofel: I'd advise requesting a fresh build.
<yofel> ok
<wgrant> I've seen a couple of builds that met a similar fate. I will investigate next week.
<shadeslayer> any ideas how to make a CIA bot read commits from a series of LP bzr branches?
<tsimpson> the only thing I've found for CIA and bzr is a commit hook, but that's only for when _you_ commit to a branch
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> thats all i could find as well
<tsimpson> I don't think CIA can read bar repos, only subversion
<medthomas> Any lanuchpad aminds about? The code import machines are periodically hammering the ASF's svn servers and are going to get blocked unless the traffic drops to a more reasonable rate
<tsimpson> looking at the site, the options are sourceforge, client script, or subversion
<medthomas> s/aminds/admins/
<yofel> there's https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/342729 for this from what I see
<shadeslayer> is it possible that when i type : bzr branch neon:foobar : bzr branches from lp:~neon/kdebindings/kross-ubuntu
<shadeslayer> err
<shadeslayer> s/kross-ubuntu/foobar
<shadeslayer> or rather from lp:~neon/foobar
<geser> wgrant: do you have an idea why "gourd" and "hubbard" (armel buildds) don't get a job dispatched for some time now? the armel queue is big and 25% of the buildds are idling
<wgrant> geser: They're stuck trying to abort an earlier build.
<wgrant> I've pinged about it already.
<jjardon> Hello, is this the correct channel to request a change in a project hosted in launchpad?
<jjardon> I'd like to change the code import from git://git.gnome.org/glade3 to git://git.gnome.org/glade in glade project
<jjardon> but git://git.gnome.org/glade is already taken by the old glade2 project
<jjardon> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/glade-2.old/master
<jelmer> jjardon: hi
<jelmer> jjardon: can you add imports for the new locations?
<jelmer> jjardon: afterwards, please file questions in the launchpad project to have the default branch for those projects changed
<jjardon> jelmer, hey, no I cant because git://git.gnome.org/glade is already taken by the old glade2 project
<jelmer> jjardon: I've deleted the old branch
<vadi2> Does anyone recall a website url that searched launchpad ppa's? (launchpads own feature is... hard to work with. Can't tell whenever a ppa has the latest version of the software you're looking for or not)
<jelmer> vadi2: hi
<jelmer> vadi2: not sure
<jelmer> jjardon: different versions of glade reallyt shouldn't be different projects
<jelmer> jjardon: they should really be different series in the same project
<jjardon> jelmer, yeah. The proble is that glade2 and glade3 are really two different projects
<jjardon> now only glade3 exist, so all is moved to glade
<jelmer> jjardon: different in what sense? They have differnt upstream developers and are both still developed?
<jjardon> yeah, different developers and code base
<jelmer> ah, ok
<jelmer> I didn't realize that - please forget my comment :-)
<jjardon> glade2 is currently death. It's not even packaged by distributions
<jjardon> jelmer, not problem ;)
<jjardon> jelmer, Should I ask a question against what project to get the default branch changed?
<jelmer> jjardon: ask a question against the launchpad project
<jjardon> I already make the resquest: https://code.launchpad.net/~jjardon/glade-3/trunk
<jjardon> jelmer, ok, thanks!
#launchpad 2011-01-16
 * jasono is away: I'm busy
<medthomas> deryck: ping
<medthomas> The launchpad code import servers have been blocked from svn.apache.org for abuse. Contact infrastructure at apache dot org for more info.
<noob^3> hi, is a REFERER header a kind of spam protection?(https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/1024)
<noob^3> how to set up the addon ?
<noob^3> wtf i only wat to repot a bug and now ?
<noob^3> RefControl for launchpad.net
<jussi> o7
<jussi> Ive just changed my LP preffered address, how do I get my ubuntu.com mail to go to the new address?
<cdbs> jussi: it'll change automatically after 24-48 hours
<jussi> cdbs: ahh, excellent, thanks
<nigelb> jussi: have fun with complaints of bounced emails with the rest of the world having it in their address book ;)
<shadeslayer> yep ^^
<jussi> having what in the address book?
<nigelb> jussi: your old address
<jussi> nigelb: not so... its hidden on LP ;)
<nigelb> Ahh.
<nigelb> jussi: oh, wait, just changed the preferrred address... ah that's fine
<nigelb> jussi: I thought you switched lp names.
<jussi> people should know the ubuntu.com one... which follows me ;)
<jussi> nigelb: no, just preferred address
<nigelb> :)
#launchpad 2012-01-09
<psusi> I seem to have a problem with lp's ppa incoming queue: Uploading dmraid_1.0.0.rc16-4.1ubuntu5~ppa1_source.changes: 2k/3k550 Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 1, u'General error')", "(7, 1, u'General error')", "(7, 1, u'General error')"] : Permission denied.
<psusi> the signature is valid... I did start using my new @ubuntu.com address/key tonight, but I already successfully uploaded another package to my ppa using it an hour ago
<mwhudson> psusi: is it possible that your package in fact uploaded ok?
<mwhudson> there is an issue that produces ugly messages but doesn't actually stop the upload
<psusi> mwhudson, doesn't look like it
<psusi> wait, nevermind, it is in there
<psusi> weird
<mwhudson> spm: do you remember what this issue is about?
<spm> not recently,. no. it used to be delays in key updates. but I think that's been sorted for quite some time.
<mwhudson> oh
<mwhudson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/798957
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "PPA Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,In progress]
<mwhudson> spm: looks like the band-aid is restarting poppy
<spm> ahh. lovely. dear poppy.
<spm> one sec.
<mwhudson> spm: looks like the band-aid is restarting poppy
<mwhudson> oops
<spm> :-)
<spm> s/mwhudson/spm-nagger/
<mwhudson> at least that up-return wasn't in a root shell window...
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> I've done that. When my last command was sudo reboot.
<nigelb> And another time when it was exit (ssh session)
<spm> ha
<spm> popy restarted on the ppa master
<spm> poppy*
<nigelb> Is popey a service or machine?
<nigelb> err, poppy
<spm> service
<spm> there's two, I think. the ppa one and the other one.
<nigelb> ah
<_hc> donno if anyone is here, but I'm getting the dput permisssion denied problem when uploading with dput, this bug report said to ping here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/798957
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "PPA Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,In progress]
<KNRO1>  Hello, I'm getting "invalid value" when I try to link a project to an existing Bazaar branch. This is the branch lp:~mutlaqja/libindi/indi-sbig and this is the URL to set the project branch https://launchpad.net/indi-sbig/trunk/+setbranch
<KNRO1> Any idea why?
<wgrant> KNRO1: That branch is on the libindi project, not indi-sbig.
<KNRO1> wgrant: guess have to delete then create again with indi-sbig name?
<wgrant> KNRO1: That's the easiest way.
<KNRO1> wgrant: how can I request to add a package to universe repo?
<wgrant> KNRO1: You'll need to talk to #ubuntu-motu about that.
<czajkowski> aloha
<lamalex> I pushed a revision of my branch to launchpad 10 minutes ago, but the page isn't updating. How long is this supposed to take?
<lifeless> lamalex: should be a minute or two. Is it still not done?
<lamalex> lifeless, finally went. took 15 minutes though! guess something was choked up along the pipe
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: (LP team is sprinting, limited availability) | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is Open Source | This channel is logged |
<kirkland> flacoste: howdy!  fyi, edygarcia is my colleague, and helping me manage our LP projects
<edygarcia> flacoste: hi, thank you for assisting us on our project setup, I also have an open request to setup our branches as private Launchpad Enquires #9714, I could use some help, thanks
<flacoste> edygarcia: we are all in Budapest today and our day is over, but I'll try to find somebody to follow-up on that ASAP
<edygarcia> flacoste: thank you, really appreciate that
<kirkland> are the PPA builders way backed up?
<czajkowski> kirkland: someone was saying similar yesterday also
<dobey> kirkland: i built something earlier without any problems
<ts2> kirkland: apparently yes, they are quite backed up
<kirkland> ts2: bummer, okay, thanks
<kirkland> czajkowski: ah, okay, thanks
<kirkland> dobey: yeah, I did too;  but now there's like a 6 hour queue
<ts2> 180 jobs in the i386 queue, someone's doing something funky I guess
<dobey> ugh
<kirkland> hmm, I just started getting:
<kirkland> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<kirkland> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<cody-somerville> kirkland, Known issue. LOSA is investigating.
* StevenK changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known issues with codehosting | Help contact: (LP team is sprinting, limited availability) | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is Open Source | This channel is logged
<kirkland> cody-somerville: thanks
<flacoste> edygarcia: what team should be able to make private branches on your project?
#launchpad 2012-01-10
<Resistance> what's "Soyuz"?
 * Resistance isnt familiar with code names of things :/
<spm> Resistance: Soyuz is the 'code name' given to all things related to the build system side of launchpad. the PPA's being one of the visible results of that.
<Resistance> i see
<Resistance> spm:  any idea why i'd have a Soyuz image/identifier next to Ubuntu on my LP profile?
 * Resistance requested a sync of a package, but other than that, and some patches, has no clue why he'd have a Soyuz image
<spm> Resistance: not sure; what's your profile ID, I'll have a poke?
<Resistance> spm:  https://launchpad.net/~trekcaptainusa-tw
<spm> Ahhh. as a wag, it's because you've submitted packages to Ubuntu.
<Resistance> "submitted packages to ubuntu"...
<Resistance> where does that show up?
 * Resistance hasnt actually submitted any packages to ubuntu, to his knowledge)
<spm> not that then.
<spm> I'm guessing here. I don't actually know.
<Resistance> all of my packages end up in my PPAs, not in main/universe/multiverse
<Resistance> *shrugs*
<Resistance> i'll ask a question against launchpad about it if I think its necessary
<Resistance> otherwise idk
<spm> throw in an answers query to LP itself; one of the devs should be able to answer.
<spm> looking at my own; it's doing an accurate job of indicating which areas of various projects I work in; code vs bugs vs answers; or mixes of all.
<Resistance> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/184233
<Resistance> hopefully i'll get an answer :P:
<Resistance> :P *
<nigelb> Resistance: did you do something for backports?
<nigelb> Or maybe PPAs count
<Resistance> nigelb:  i requested backports from Precise to natty-backports and oneiric-backports, but those are individual projects...
<Resistance> s/are individual/are listed as individual/
<Resistance> nigelb:  i dont see how my PPAs would impact the Ubuntu project, either...
<nigelb> Ubuntu project on LP is "complicated"
<Resistance> indeed it is
<Resistance> hence the question i posted
<nigelb> PPAs are part of it somehow. The people who can explain it are probably still waking up in Budapest ;-)
<Resistance> well i'll check in the morning for any answers
<Resistance> tis 00:38 here, and i'm horridly tired (need to be up at 07:15)
<Resistance> i'm actually waiting for a patch i submitted to Debian to be processed for a bug...
<Resistance> their systems are evil
<skunkos> hi guys
<skunkos> i need some answers, if posibble
<jelmer> skunkos: hi
<skunkos> i develop with some guys this, http://code.google.com/p/rss-guard/
<czajkowski> mrevell: morning
<skunkos> we are using standard qt-utilitues to translate -> and we can generate po and pot files
<skunkos> is it ok if i upload to our launchpad project page just one PO file per lanuage?
<skunkos> btw we are using this to convert qt-ts files into po or pot files http://translate.sourceforge.net/wiki/toolkit/ts2po
<binki> does anyone know if bazaar.launchpad.net will automatically ban an IP temporarily if there are a lot of SSH authentication filures?
<mrevell> czajkowski, Morning
<czajkowski> mrevell: sprint going well
<mrevell> czajkowski, Pretty well!
<czajkowski> mrevell: sweet
<czajkowski> rather quiet in here without you lot
<mrevell> heh :)
<wolfgangbr1> Hi, not sure if somebody can help me here with a question or if I should rather raise that in the answers tracker first.
<mrevell> wolfgangbr1, What's the question?
<wolfgangbr1> We had an unusual amount of traffic from our IP address yesterday and now we can't access launchpad any more
<wolfgangbr1> not sure if we are blacklisted somewhere
<wgrant> webops: ^^
<mrevell> webops is that something you can help wolfgangbr1 investigate?
<mrevell> wgrant,  :)
<binki> it's just access to bazaar.launchpad.net
<mthaddon> wolfgangbr1: what's the IP address?
<mthaddon> wolfgangbr1: and do you know why there was so much traffic to LP from your IP address?
<binki> his IRC hostname, 217.33.40.98
<mthaddon> (most likely you were blacklisted, but I'll confirm)
<wolfgangbr1> thanks for letting us know
<binki> we're behind a NAT and were setting multiple people up with bazaar, so probably it looks like quite a few ssh authentication failures from our IP
<poolie> mrevell, losa, did you hear of these reports of problems uploading to ppas?
<mthaddon> poolie: which problems?
<wgrant> poolie: Which reports?
<wgrant> And indeed which problems
<poolie> barry came up and said "we can't upload anything to ppas"
<poolie> (i think barry)
<poolie> i guess if there is an actual problem someone will ask here
<mthaddon> there was an FDT rollout earlier today, so PPAs would have been down for about 5 minutes
<jango> Hello! I have a question concerning translation teams. I startet a translation template for Tomdroid with open access for everybody some time ago and now already 30 people contributed. To get them on a mailing list, i created the group tomdroid-translatoins. Is it now possible to assign the group to the translation?
<jango> I also thought of changing the translation policy from open to structured to get proper reviewing from the tomdoid-translators.
<jango> In the help page you suggest to assign a existing translation group in this case. But what happens then to the already contributing people. they will loose access to the translations until they also join the group?
<wolfgangbr1> mthaddon: is there any more information you need from my side?
<mthaddon> wolfgangbr1: a bit more info on why there were so many connections would be helpful
<wolfgangbr1> we are having more people than normal working from that IP address for the next week or two. So it was on purpose but will be back to much less traffic after that. It just happened that we had to create a number of branches yesterday.
<mthaddon> wolfgangbr1: ok, you should now be unblocked
<wolfgangbr1> brilliant, thank you so much
<dobey> the new "nominate for series" behavior is really annoying, and seems to make it easy to result in an OOPS, by trying to nominate the series for all affected packages in Ubuntu, that are added to a bug :-/
 * mneptok nominates Albuquerque, New Mexico as the venue for the next LP sprint
<mneptok> not only is it convenient for me, but - http://www.launchpadrocks.com/
<dobey> mneptok: ooh. UME is playing there on feb 28 it seems.
<dobey> or Ume rather i guess is the correct capitalization
<skunkos> how long it takes to confirm manually uploaded file?
<skunkos> it is ONE DAY now
<kamal> hi #launchpad.   Yesterday one of my PPA builds froze up and sat idle (no build log output at all) for 14 hours, so I clicked the "Cancel build" button on it.  Now its been stuck in the "Cancelling build" state for many hours:   https://launchpad.net/~kamalmostafa/+archive/unixcw/+build/3081838
<kamal> Where's the "Cancel the build cancellation" button?   ;-)
<bigjools> kamal: one moment
<bigjools> kamal: fixed
<kamal> bigjools: thanks very much!
<cgregan> Hello Launchpad team. I have a new team on LP and need to make it's mailing list private since we will be discussing internal Canonical accounts and projects. How do I go about setting that?
<kirkland> is the "known issue with code hosting" related to the 1-2KB/s speeds I'm getting on bzr checkouts?
<pmatulis> is there a tool to add a launchpad-based ssh public key to an authorized_keys file?
<EvilResistance> launchpad based ssh public key...?
<EvilResistance> you mean like these?  https://launchpad.net/~trekcaptainusa-tw/+sshkeys
<EvilResistance> (those are mine btw)
<pmatulis> EvilResistance: is there something wrong?
<pmatulis> disregard, the tool i'm looking for has been located (ssh-import-id)
<kirkland> pmatulis: that's a good one ;-)
<EvilResistance> well i was going to say just copy-paste them in, but meh
<pmatulis> kirkland: ;)
<pmatulis> kirkland: what if the target user has multiple keys?
<EvilResistance> is there some sort of huge backlog with the PPA builders?
<kirkland> pmatulis: it imports all of them
<pmatulis> kirkland: gah!
<EvilResistance> i've got to release a patched package that addresses a vulnerability in my PPA's versions, and its sort of... well... saying it'll take 20 hours
<kirkland> pmatulis: gah?
<pmatulis> kirkland: well i don't want all of them
<kirkland> pmatulis: how would you specify which one you want?
<pmatulis> kirkland: that's the question
<kirkland> pmatulis: i don't see a clean way to do it;  however, if you find one, send a patch/branch to lp:ssh-import
<pmatulis> kirkland: some kind of interactivity i suppose
<dobey> pmatulis: you would need the key fingerprint to do that. at which point, you don't need the import tool :)
<dobey> or i guess interactive list, sure
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> can someone please have a look at this account  https://launchpad.net/~7aoyaz9
<dobey> iceroot: what about it?
<iceroot> i guess something in launchpad is not working correctly, when i login with my normal account "michael-alpha-unix" launchpad is mapping it to that strange account
<iceroot> https://launchpad.net/~michael-alpha-unix that is my real account
<dobey> iceroot: did you make the 7ao... account?
<iceroot> dobey: no
<dobey> iceroot: what e-mail address are you logging in with?
<iceroot> dobey: when i login with the credentials from michael-alpha-unix launchpad is saying "you are now being logged in as Michael Basse"
<iceroot> dobey: michael@alpha-unix.de
<iceroot> dobey: i changed the adress 2 weeks ago to ubuntu@alpha-unix.de
<iceroot> but the error i am talking about is only since today
<dobey> iceroot: that address points at the weird account, and ubuntu@ points at your new account
<dobey> err s/new//
<iceroot> dobey: i cant login with ubuntu@alpha-unix.de
<iceroot> dobey: only with michael@alpha-unix.de
<dobey> iceroot: why not? have you not verified it as your e-mail?
<iceroot> dobey: of course i did
<iceroot> dobey: also launchpad is sendin all bugmails to ubuntu@
<mwhudson> iceroot: what happens when you try to log in with ubuntu@alpha-unix.de ?  can you do password recovery for that address?
<iceroot> mwhudson: i am trying it ath the moment
<iceroot> mwhudson: still waiting for the recovery-mail (2 minutes) i think i will wait some more time, maybe the system is busy at the moment
<mwhudson> sometimes they don't get through :/
<mwhudson> still that's usually a problem with spam filters on services like yahoo
<iceroot> mwhudson: i am my own provider and postfix is showing nothing in the logs
<iceroot> even no grey-listing-action
<mwhudson> yeah
<iceroot> is it possible for someone to have a look if "ubuntu@alpha-unix.de" is a registered adress for the launchpad-id "michael-alpha-unix"
<mwhudson> iceroot: it is, yes
<dobey> that is what i see, and the michael@ for the other odd account
<iceroot> dobey: strange where the other accounts came from, i only have one account
<dobey> i wonder if it got created, because you changed your e-mail, and then logged in with the old one, which no longer had an LP account, so one got created for you
<mwhudson> i don't think lp creates usernames like ~7aoyaz9 though
<iceroot> dobey: the error happened after i switched back from "privacy mode" in firefox
<dobey> i can't imagine any other explanation though
<iceroot> launchpad was asking for my credentials, i was using the old adress, posting on bugs and was confused why my sendername is this strange name
<dobey> which leads me to the hypothesis i just made :)
<mwhudson> iceroot: i think you should probably dump all the details on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mwhudson> (with whichever account you can log in with :/)
<dobey> just ask for the weird account to be merged into your proper account
<iceroot> mwhudson: dobey thank you for the help, i will fill up the infos tomorow, now i have to play OoT 3D :)
<mwhudson> hah
<mwhudson> that sounds more fun
<iceroot> mwhudson: sometimes working on launchpad is also fun :)
<dobey> i need to figure out why twisted is hating me now :-/
<mwhudson> iceroot: more fun that debugging weird auth issues i meant :)
<iceroot> mwhudson: of course :)
<MikeIvanov> hi, I am currently experiencing the GPG verification failure issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/798957
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "PPA Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,In progress]
<MikeIvanov> although my upload is ACTUALLY being rejected
<MikeIvanov> spoke too soon, looks like they were accepted, with a pretty long delay
<soren> MikeIvanov: Do you get a rejection e-mail?
<soren> Ah, ok.
<soren> I too am seeing that issue again.
<MikeIvanov> soren: no email for a while, then accepted emails just now.  thanks
<mpodroid> Hi all, I jut got GPG signature verification error with dput
<mpodroid> reporting here as suggestedat https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/798957/comments/24
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "PPA Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,In progress]
#launchpad 2012-01-11
<exarkun> How do I stop getting a ton of bug spam from Launchpad?
<exarkun> I don't need to hear about five status changes a day in a bug for each of the six Ubuntu releases that it affects, honest.
<mwhudson> exarkun: are these bugs you are directly subscribed to?
<EvilResistance> exarkun:  if they're bugs you're directly subscribed to, modify your bug subscriptions.  if they're bugs you receive updates on because a team you're part of is subscribed, just mute your bug mail.
<dobey> man procmail
* StevenK changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: (LP team is sprinting, limited availability) | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is Open Source | This channel is logged
<lamalex> Is there a URL for seeing approved merges?
<lamalex> I know, https://code.launchpad.net/unity/+activereviews, but if I just want to see approved (ie for rss or something) can I do that?
<tumbleweed> lamalex: +merges
<lamalex> oh nice
<lamalex> thanks!
<shodanium> hello, i can't reset my password (https://launchpad.net/~shodan), and none of the support links are any use? tried many times in the past days, checked Spam folder (mail is on Gmail), checked out Help and Answers, still totally stuck. the most amazing part is that other email notifications *do* get through! but the password reset link does not.
<shodanium> "can't reset" == "5+ tries over past 2 or 3 days, not a single email from launchpad"
<StevenK> shodanium: Please ask in #canonical-isd
<shodanium> StevenK, thanks for the pointer!
<mpt> Are there any statistics on how many changes to Ubuntu bug reports Launchpad deals with per day?
<deryck> mpt, hmmm, I'm not sure.  I doubt it.  I can look at lpstats and see.
<mpt> deryck, I see there's a graph of total rows in bugactivity. I guess what I'd be looking for is change in the total per day
<deryck> mpt, right, the change in total and limited to just ubuntu bugactivity.
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> What's the bugnotification table for?
<deryck> Yeah, and we just don't have anything like that.
<deryck> mpt, holding table for the notifications we send.  I don't think it's a one for one with activity.
<deryck> mpt, headed to lunch, back after, sorry
<BigWhale> what's up with the build farm? It'll take nine more hours for my packages to build? :'(
<popey> BigWhale: busy busy boxes
<BigWhale> popey, that's because everyone is drinking^Wjamming in Budapest and nobody is running the boxes! ;)
<exarkun> They're bugs in Ubuntu.  I don't think I'm an Ubuntu team member.
<lifeless> exarkun: I missed the context; whats up?
<exarkun> lifeless: Too much email from Launchpad, eg for changes to bugs like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/twisted/+bug/571648
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 571648 in twisted (Ubuntu Precise) "glib2reactor/gtk2reactor polls at 10 Hz even when unneeded" [High,Confirmed]
<exarkun> Fixed in Twisted, still jumping around from state to state in Ubuntu
<exarkun> Not really relevant to me anymore, but I still got like six emails about it yesterday
<exarkun> Sorry, seven emails. ;)
<iceroot> exarkun: you can unsuscribe from the bug
<exarkun> iceroot: I am not directly subscribed to the bug.
<tumbleweed> you should still be able to mute mail from it
<exarkun> The help for the mute button suggests otherwise.
<iceroot> exarkun: in all mails there is a link about "configuring notifications"
<exarkun> Maybe I misunderstand it though?
<lifeless> exarkun: ugh, yes that is a nuisance.
<lifeless> and yes, you should be able to mute the bug - it hsould be an icon on the right hand side
<exarkun> okay, thanks.  for some reason the mute description confused me.
<zooko> Dear people of #launchpad: there is a thing that I like about launchpad...
<zooko> in fact, when a random guy in a coffeeshop asked me yesterday what my launchpad t-shirt was about
<zooko> this is the thing I explained to him.
<zooko> But I'm not sure that it is really an intended use case, and I'm wondering if I should stop trying to use laucnhpad for this.
<zooko> The thing is: there's a bug that affects many different open source projects.
<zooko> If I report it to one of them, they'll reject it saying it is the fault of the other one.
<zooko> So what I like to do is open bug reports with all of them, and then tie the reports together on a launchpad ticket, and give everyone a link to the launchpad ticket.
<zooko> That's worked quite successfully a few times in the past.
<zooko> e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/binutils/+bug/461303
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 461303 in binutils (Fedora) "generates-bad-code regression" [Unknown,In progress]
<zooko> and e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/foolscap/+bug/782414
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 782414 in foolscap "tahoe-lafs can't start because foolscap packaging metadata doesn't declare the fact that it supports secure_connections" [Unknown,New]
<zooko> So, here I am wanting to do that again, about a bug which interacts with: gcc, Fedora, Crypto++, pycryptopp, and Tahoe-LAFS.
<zooko> But, I can't figure out how to create a ticket on launchpad so that I can link the five different tickets on those five projects's trackers.
<zooko> Because, none of those five uses launchpad as its bug tracker.
<zooko> If any one project does, then I can link the other four.
<zooko> IIUC.
<lifeless> zooko: oooh thats a shiny use case.
<lifeless> zooko: you basically need to be able to add a watch directly to a reference-only project in LP
<lifeless> zooko: we totally want such bugs in the LP db
<zooko> lifeless: I'm glad you like it!
<zooko> That's encouraging.
<zooko> I always thought lp was intended for this back when it was a gleam in your eye.
<lifeless> as a workaround, if any of the projects are in Ubuntu, you could start with a bug on Ubuntu itself.
<zooko> If we can unstick this a little, or at least see how to in the future, I'll edit the Google+ post that I just made containing roughly the same text as above.
<zooko> Okay, I'll... yeah, I'll do Ubuntu's package of Crypto++.
 * zooko tries.
<zooko> No offense, but I often find lp UI confusing.
<dobey> it often is confusing :-/
<zooko> I generally muddle through, but I always think to myself "if only we could streamline this then there would be more better data flowing in from more users"...
<zooko> I think there are some concepts in lp which are not native to my way of thinking and are also not called out very explicitly in the UI.
<lifeless> zooko: if you are interested in helping streamline it, I'd be delighted to help you get accustomed to LP's code base
<zooko> Such as.. what was it I kept getting tripped up by the other day..
<zooko> There was some distinction between a team and a project that I kept mis-navigating.
<zooko> lifeless: I'm not unwilling to write patches, but I think the need here is for a designer, which isn't my expertise, and for a stronger eye+hand than another chef thrusting his spoon in. :-)
<zooko> Now, complaints I'm good at.
<zooko> And I think they *might* help, maybe.
<zooko> Anyway, the thing I'm noticing right now is that I'm never entirely sure whether I'm looking at Ubuntu's package of $X or at $X's source or at upstream-$X.
<zooko> Where today X=gcc
<zooko> Sorry, I mean cryptopp.
<lifeless> zooko: someone skilled with a (constructively) critical eye would certainly be a positive contributor - we have a designer (huwshimi), product strategist (mrevell) and I can offer technical direction quite easily :)
<lifeless> zooko: LP's problem is that it got fat somewhere along the way; a focus I have is rending that down and getting it lean again (internally)
<zooko> lifeless: well, I'm willing to (a) shut up about my problems, (b) keep mentioning them in passing on this channel while doing other work, (c) spend, oh, I dunno, an hour writing notes?, (d) ?
<lifeless> zooko: I do agree that a random walk isn't necessarily the best idea :)
<zooko> (c) only if you really think it would help.
<zooko> lifeless: yes, I approve of your focus!
<zooko> lifeless: there's this thing - -I wonder if you've noticed.
<lifeless> zooko: b is good, c encoded as 'file clear symptom based bug reports', d - I will get you writing patches someday
<zooko> Of all sites that I visit in FF on Linux, LP alone takes, like 1 or 2 *seconds* to render after I switch to a tab that has already loaded it.
<zooko> It's kind of mysterious.
<lifeless> that is interesting
<zooko> Yeah. Oh, I'll do a quick experiment...
<lifeless> do you have an nvidia card ?
<zooko> Yes.
<zooko> But... are you serious?
<zooko> Okay, the experiment may involve turning off my network temporarily...
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/605567
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 605567 in Mozilla Firefox "Extremely slow painting of launchpad.net bug details page with nvidia driver" [High,Confirmed]
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/744808
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 744808 in Launchpad itself "image sprite is packed very asymmetrically and triggers poor rendering performance in firefox3 and missing icons in firefox4" [High,Triaged]
<zooko> lifeless: just from the titles that sounds plausible.
<zooko> Okay, so back to what I was doing.
<lifeless> zooko: its probably very shallow to fix
<lifeless> zooko: and has nothing to do with what direction to pull in :)
<zooko> I don't think I'll have a go at that one.
<lifeless> :P
<lifeless> I should make time for it
<lifeless> butfirsttriage
<zooko> Heh heh.
<zooko> Oh, one more thing -- two tickets linked to from here are stuck: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/binutils/+bug/461303
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 461303 in binutils (Fedora) "generates-bad-code regression" [Unknown,In progress]
<zooko> Because auto-update isn't working for them and I don't have perms to manually fix them.
<zooko> So I posted asking someone else to do so or to authorize me.
<lifeless> posted where?
<lifeless> ah, in the bug
<lifeless> bug 605783
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 605783 in Launchpad itself "SourceForge bugwatch updates are broken" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605783
<lifeless> and bug 598575
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 598575 in Launchpad itself "BugWatch updates on the Redhat Bugzilla are chronically broken" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598575
<zooko> FYI: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcrypto++/+bug/915018
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 915018 in libcrypto++ (Ubuntu) "gcc 4.7.0 fixes a bug that Crypto++ 5.6.1 relies on" [Undecided,New]
<zooko> I gave you credit for the idea of abusing the the tracker of bugs in Ubuntu's packages.
<zooko> Whoops I broke it.
<zooko> I made a link from that to Crypto++, deleted it ("marked it as no longer affecting Crypto++"), then clicked on "Also affects project", then got a 404 page.
<zooko> Doing "Also affects project" again just now it worked.
<zooko> So I guess there was a race condition there.
<lifeless> your primary context had changed
<lifeless> the delete happens via ajax and didn't update the primary context
<lifeless> but the form is done under that context
<zooko> Ah.
<zooko> BTW, I just had another momentary one of those "launchpad concept moments".
<zooko> I went to link to the Fedora ticket, and clicked on "also affects project".
<zooko> After searching through 3 pages of projects with "Fedora" in their name I remembered that launchpad has a concept of "distributions" which are distinct from projects.
<lifeless> yea
<lifeless> there is a bug, can't trivially find it
<lifeless> bug 1334
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1334 in Launchpad itself "Separate "also affects: " Project and Distribution links are hard to use and confusing" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334
<zooko> I'll subscribe to that one and the nvidia rendering one...
<zooko> At least, I clicked "this affects me". Not sure if that subscribes me.
<lifeless> it does not
<lifeless> if you want mail, click on subscribe on the right hand side
<lifeless> we find its better not to conflate anything with subscribing, cause folk often do not want mail sent to them
<zooko> I wonder if there could be a sufficiently unobtrusive way to offer it. Maybe I could click on the "change if this affects me" button and get options: "No, it doesn't affect me.", "Yes, this affects me." and "Yes, this affects me and subscribe to this bug.".
<zooko> I'd like to show you my post about this on Google+, but unfortunately I can't make it publicly visible without sending it to the notice of all of my subscribers.
<zooko> Thanks for your help! Back in  abit.
<zooko> Oh, here: Update: Robert Collins suggested I create the ticket on launchpad by reporting a bug against Ubuntu's packaging of the software, even though technically speaking the version that Ubuntu has packaged doesn't have this problem. Here's the result:
<zooko>  
<zooko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/pycryptopp/+bug/915018
<zooko>  
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 915018 in libcrypto++ (Ubuntu) "gcc 4.7.0 fixes a bug that Crypto++ 5.6.1 relies on" [Undecided,New]
<zooko> However, since other people are not likely to stumble upon this solution, I'm still not entirely sure what I should tell the next person who asks me about my launchpad t-shirt.
<lifeless> well, you should file a bug about this on LP itself
<rektide> how do i download the source for a project? https://launchpad.net/lightdm
<rektide> ah, there's a "code" link at the top fo the page.
<zooko> Heh, trying to report a bug on LP itself, got a timeout error.
<zooko> (Error ID: OOPS-7c221270569053ae5b44945b9e906a19)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=7c221270569053ae5b44945b9e906a19
<zooko> And another small navigation issue: I'm having trouble finding how to report a bug on LP itself. :-}
<zooko> There, found it.
<zooko> lifeless: hope this helps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/915067
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 915067 in Launchpad itself "can't report link to bugs in projects none of which use launchpad for bug tracking" [Undecided,New]
<peterbrett> Hey guys
<peterbrett> My translations have been awaiting import for several days... is there a known backlog length at the moment? :-)
#launchpad 2012-01-12
<kirkland> is there anyone around who could fairly urgently make a branch and a ppa private?
<hloeung> kirkland: hey, I can help
<schnoodles> Hello i am getting the same problem this person is getting --> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/183992
<schnoodles> I even regenerated my ssh keys then it complained about the permission of them so i made it 600 and now it comes up with that error :\
<ahasenack> hi, why don't you raise the timeout limit for package searches in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/ ? It times out every time for me
<lifeless> please file a bug, include the oops id
<ahasenack> ok
<ahasenack> lifeless: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/816870
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 816870 in Launchpad itself "Distribution:+search (package search) timeouts" [Critical,Triaged]
<lifeless> ahasenack: ah, so we know already - thanks
<ahasenack> cool
<pmatulis> i get bugmail stating that a "branch is linked", as in '** Branch linked: lp:ubuntu/lucid-proposed/openldap'.  cam someone explain what this is for?
<geser> pmatulis: that is the packaging branch for the package "openldap" in "lucid-proposed", it's get automatically created by importing the uploaded package into bzr
<pmatulis> thanks for your answer geser.  but i'm not a developer.  what does it mean to "import an uploaded package into bzr" and, briefly, how is that done?
<wolfgangbr1> mthaddon: hello. I was in touch with you on Tuesday. We were blacklisted and you unblocked us. This worked fine. Yesterday afternoon the same seemed to happen. Would it be possible for you to unblock us again? What is the criteria to get blocked?
<mthaddon> wolfgangbr1: if you're causing an outage to our service, we'll have to blacklist you
<mthaddon> wolfgangbr1: I'd really like to know more about what you're doing and why it's causing problems before giving you access again
<pmatulis> geser: disregard
<wolfgangbr1> mthaddon: We are having a group of people working here on a project at the same time (just this week and next). We created a number of branches (probably 5 or 6) on Monday. After that we were mainly just working on those branches through Bazaar. Not really committing much, mainly using the Bazaar Explorer.
<mthaddon> wolfgangbr1: how many people were working on this at any one time?
<mthaddon> wolfgangbr1: and which version of bazaar explorer are you using? any other tools?
<wolfgangbr1> mthaddon: probably 6 or 7 people. I am using bzrlib 2.3.4, somebody else I checked with used 2.4.2.
<mthaddon> wolfgangbr1: and what version of bazaar explorer?
<wolfgangbr1> mthaddon: I am using 1.1.4 and somebody else 1.2.1
<wolfgangbr1> mthaddon should we upgrade?
<mthaddon> wolfgangbr1: ok, let me look into this a bit - there's no reason 6 or 7 people should be generating the number of connections we've seen from you, so I suspect there may be a bug of some sort
<lamalex> rockstar, is there a faster way to test tarmac without having to branch two projects from lp every time i make a change
<wolfgangbr1> mthaddon: thanks for looking into this.
<wolfgangbr1> mthaddon: we have slightly changed our approach so that less people will be using Launchpad now. But it would still be great if you can find out if there is a bug. If you want me to I can check with everybody else which versions of Bazaar they are using.
<mthaddon> wolfgangbr1: yeah, on Jan 9th we saw 362 "ESTABLISHED" connections from your IP to the codehosting server (looking at netstat)
<wolfgangbr1> mthaddon: is each time you open or update a branch in Bazaar Explorer one connection?
<mthaddon> I don't know, but it should only be keeping connections open for as long as you're actually updating a branch or what-have-you (/me waves hands, will have to defer to a developer there)
<dobey> lamalex: what do you mean? also there is a #tarmac channel
<wolfgangbr1> So if our 8 or 9 people here do a lot of work during the day then this could maybe well create those 362 connections
<mthaddon> wolfgangbr1: you're now unblocked - I'll try and grab some devs to follow up on the issue but we may have to block you again if it happens again - just ping us here to unblock until we can figure out what's going on
<binki> mthaddon: 362 conncurrent connections?
<mthaddon> yep
<binki> wow
<wolfgangbr1> mthaddon: ok, thank you so much. I will let you know if it happens again.
<geser> pmatulis: in that case (not a developer), you can simply ignore the change notification
<pmatulis> geser: heh, but i do want to understand what it means.  i'm pretty clarified now though
<pmatulis> geser: just unclear about the delay between the linked branch and 'fix committed' as shown here:
<pmatulis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openldap/+bug/903901/+activity
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 903901 in openldap (Ubuntu Lucid) "[Lucid] backport fix for ITS#6458" [Medium,Fix committed]
<pmatulis> there is about a 3 wk delay
<geser> pmatulis: IIRC importing openldap into bzr triggered a bug, looks it got fixed when it got imported now
<pmatulis> geser: you lost me.  but i need to move on
<geser> pmatulis: see http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/ . The package import fails with importing a package sometimes (bugs), and the import of that package get stopped till the problem got fixed.
<pmatulis> geser: i understand what you're saying now but where on the page do i see the bug?
<geser> pmatulis: when you look for a specific package you get to a page with the error why the import failed (some of those errors are also filed as bugs in LP but not all). If a package isn't listed on that status page then there was no problem with importing it into the packageing branch.
<pmatulis> geser: do you mean it's not listed there b/c it is now fixed?
<rockstar> lamalex, no.  Technically you're not branching from LP though.
<geser> pmatulis: yes, otherwise you wouldn't got a change notification about that branch linking
<pmatulis> geser: alright, makes sense.  is there no full log that i could check?
<geser> not that I know off
<pmatulis> thanks for your time geser
<dobey> rockstar: see #tarmac
<iceroot> maybe someone can look at this? because i need launchpad today for some bugreports  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/184525
<sjamaan> qastaging's loggerhead seems not to work; it goes back to the main page
<sjamaan> .. when I click on a "browse the code" link
<sjamaan> Also, what's the difference between staging and qastaging?  (qastaging explicitly says it will be reset; staging doesn't, but the docs seem to suggest it gets reset too)
<sjamaan> On staging I just get "the resource could not be found" when I click "browse the code"
#launchpad 2012-01-13
<daddysturg> my ppa was rejected b/c I chose the section, Utilities. Is there anywhere I can get a list of Ubuntu sections?
<daddysturg> nm, finally found it
<iceroot> sorry to bother you with this but maybe you can have a look at fix it? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/184525
<RenatoSilva> do people say downstream as opposed to upstream?
<dobey> RenatoSilva: yes; ubuntu is a downstream of debian, for example
<RenatoSilva> ok thanks dobey, so I can comment in the upstream bug and reference LP bug as a downstream bug?
<dobey> yes
<RenatoSilva> ok thanks dobey!
<Davide_G> hi
<KNRO> What's getting built on launchpad that makes my package scheduled for build in EIGHT hours?!
<psusi> why does bug #321528 have a Baltix task, yet there is no history showing anyone marking it as affecting Baltix?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 321528 in Baltix "Include ext4 defragmenting tool" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321528
<Ampelbein> psusi: 2011-11-06 13:16:52	Mantas Kriaučiūnas (mantas: 3989)	bug task added		baltix
<Ampelbein> psusi: The "See full activity log" link at the bottom shows that.
<psusi> why does it usually show up in the normal list but not in this case?
<KNRO> is launchpad under abnormal load?
<Ampelbein> KNRO: https://launchpad.net/builders/ Theres just a large queue.
<KNRO> Ampelbein: yeah I see.. is this normal this time of the day? those are the daily builds?
<Ampelbein> Could be, I don't keep statistics.
<dobey> that page layout is confusing
<dobey> well, can easily lead to confusion
#launchpad 2012-01-14
<yofel> uhm, does someone know what would go wrong to show "all builds successfull" for the libapogee2 build here: https://launchpad.net/~lightningstrike35/+archive/ppa/+packages ?
<yofel> both builds failed
<Myrth> hi, how do I install this package? https://launchpad.net/mysql-udf-regexp thanks
<wgrant> yofel_: Bug #910482
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 910482 in Launchpad itself "Cancelled builds show as completed successfully in PPA package overview" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/910482
<yofel_> ah, thx
<wgrant> Myrth: You'll need to contact the maintainer of that project.
<Myrth> wgrant, thanks, i thought it as simple as ppa
<KNRO> I'm getting a weird problem in launchpad, when I request a build, it fails upload because it says the .orig file already exists in the PPA but is being uploaded with different contents.. but I didn't change the contents at all?!! is this a bug?
<tumbleweed> KNRO: clearly you did, or it wouldn't have given you that error :)
<KNRO> tumbleweed: PRETTY sure I did not and this happened to several packages. Could this be an issue because it syncs the package from SVN?
<KNRO> so may timestamp issue...etc? I don't know
<tumbleweed> KNRO: if you are rebuilding the tarball, then yes
<KNRO> tumbleweed: yes  the tarball is getting rebuilt by launchpad from source... so how to avoid this?
<KNRO> Perhaps I can add a timestamp, then everytime it gets built it's unique
<tumbleweed> KNRO: use 3.0 (native) rather than 3.0 (quilt)
<KNRO> tumbleweed: use that where?
<tumbleweed> although, I thought daily builds made that change automatically, these days.
<tumbleweed> KNRO: debian/source/format
<KNRO> and what will that do exactly?
<tumbleweed> it won't try and share a .orig.tar.gz between upstream versions
<KNRO> Tumbleweed: is 3.0 (quilt) default?
<tumbleweed> no, 1.0 is. But 3.0 (quilt) is far more popular. See the dpkg-source manpage
<KNRO> tumbleweed: Ok, just found that I didn't have debian/source to begin with, so I add 3.0 (quilt), would this avoid the 'different-content' problem?
<tumbleweed> I think it'll force it to native during build
<Ampelbein> Shouldn't that be "3.0 (native)" then?
<tumbleweed> Ampelbein: that's what I origionally suggested, but I think dailydeb does quilt -> native automatically
<Ampelbein> Ah, yes. I see now.
<Ampelbein> Sorry for the noise ;-)
<KNRO> Tumbleweed: well, I still get the upload error. so now I made it explicitly 3.0 (native) and will see
<wgrant> tumbleweed: We recently deployed a new version which does orig tarballs, so there's no implicit conversion any more.
<czajkowski> morning all
<wgrant> lifeless: Where are you guys?
<wgrant> In the lounge *outside* security?
<lifeless> wgrant: priority ass lounge past passport control
<dusf> can somebody please tell me how to unsubscribe to a bug?
<dusf> "You received this bug notification because you are subscribed to a
<dusf> duplicate bug report (726496)."
<dusf> but when i goto the link
<dusf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/728745
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 728745 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "[nvidia, 7300, 7400] display freeze when using unity desktop" [Low,Triaged]
<dusf> it says
<dusf> "You have subscriptions that may cause you to receive notifications, but you are not directly subscribed to this bug's notifications. "
<ts2> go to the original bug page
<dusf> ts2: how?
<ts2> http://launchapd.net/bugs/726496
<ts2> then you should find the option to unsubscribe (or mute)
<iceroot> guys.... https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/184525  anyone able to fix that for me?
<dusf> ts2: muted, thanks
<tumbleweed> wgrant: oh, nice
<ereslibre> hi there ! any idea why my launchpad-id is 'ereslibre-gmail-deactivatedaccount-deactivatedaccount' ? It has been a long time I don't use launchpad but wanted to give it a try
<EvilResistance> the 'deactivated account' part seems to explain itself
<ereslibre> EvilResistance: twice ?
<ereslibre> thing is, how it got deactivated and why
<maxb> ereslibre: I don't know why it got that way, but you should be able to change it to something more sensible yourself, I believe
#launchpad 2012-01-15
<amithkk> My friend here is getting a error
<amithkk> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/804753/
<dobey> uh ok
<KNRO1> Can anyone give some advice on this: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/184764 ?
<tumbleweed> KNRO: you can't build the same version twice.
<denik> which vcs is best supported by launchpad import?
<denik> I'm having trouble with importing from mercurial, would I have better results if imported from git repo instead?
<Adri2000> is there a known issue with ppa upload or am I doing something wrong?
<Adri2000> dput, while uploading source.changes tells me "Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 1, u'General error')", "(7, 1, u'General error')", "(7, 1, u'General error')"] : Permission denied."
<EvilResistance> Adri2000:  that's a bug
<Ampelbein> Adri2000: Known bug.
<EvilResistance> but your upload was accepted
<EvilResistance> Adri2000:  Bug #798957  if i'm not mistaken
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "PPA Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957
<Adri2000> ok. first time I encounter it even though I've done some ppa uploads during the past weeks
<Adri2000> thanks
#launchpad 2013-01-07
<shadeslayer> Hi
<shadeslayer> Is there a way I can disable build notifications for a particular user in a team?
<wgrant> There is not.
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> hi, it seems that this import : https://code.launchpad.net/~blue-shell/kde-baseapps/kde-baseapps : is importing master when I told it to import a specific branch
<shadeslayer> "This branch is an import of the HEAD branch of the Git repository at git://anongit.kde.org/kde-baseapps,branch=plasma/isemenov/folderview-qml."
<shadeslayer> should I get rid of the "plasma/isemenov" in there?
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Are you sure it's actually importing master?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> seems to be atleast
<wgrant> the "HEAD branch" bit is hardcoded UI text from before branches were supported
<shadeslayer> lemme double checl
<shadeslayer> *check
<shadeslayer> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kde-baseapps/repository/changes?rev=plasma%2Fisemenov%2Ffolderview-qml
<shadeslayer> as you can see, the last commit is different
<wgrant> Oh, I bet the slashes have to be encoded
 * wgrant tries
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Does that look better?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> thx wgrant :)
<shadeslayer> didn't realize that it needed to be encoded
<wgrant> The , bit is technically an attribute of the path segment, not the entirel URL
<shadeslayer> ah
<wgrant> I'm not quite sure why that didn't fail, though..
<vila> hi guys. Just encountered a weird thing: I received an email about bug #885689, went to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/885689 to get the context and... the mail (or rather the corresponding comment) is not there not in the full activity log
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 885689 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-control-panel does not display my account or options" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vila> s/not in the/nor in the/
<vila> the mail was sent 3 days, 16 hours, 24 minutes, 58 seconds ago
<czajkowski> vila: one comment has been hidden on there
<czajkowski> perhaps why
<vila> czajkowski: why I can't see it is still puzzling but well, probably because I'm not in the right team ?
<mgz> vila: you're not in launchpad still I take it?
<vila> czajkowski: but good enough for me, I will bother other people for access, thank
<vila> mgz: hey !
<vila> hmm, good question
<vila> mgz: but no, I don't think I'm still there
<mgz> you probably don't have super-access then
<czajkowski> vila: bit of a spam comment tbh
<vila> czajkowski: yup, I came to the same conclusion once I saw the bug but was surprised
<vila> mgz: not in launchpad anymore, only -beta-testers and -users
<vila> mgz: by the way, do *you* still see the reduced diff for additional revisions pushed on a mp ? I don't but can't remember since when
<mgz> sec, will double check
<czajkowski> mgz: vila welcome back btw :)
<mgz> vila: yup, I do, though the first one I tried bugged out on expand :)
<vila> czajkowski: thanks :)
<vila> mgz: ha ok, so probably team restricted then, too bad, I was so used to it... and keep telling people to push revisions so I can review only the delta... which I can't anymore ;-/
<vila> mgz: thanks for checking
<mgz> vila: by https://launchpad.net/+feature-rules
<mgz> it's only enabled for team:launchpad
<vila> two birds with one stone...
<jemadux> i can translate in my language on launchpad
<dobey> what was the syntax for git non-master branch imports? ";branch=foo" or "?branch=foo" ?
<mgz> dobey: I'd expect comma
<mgz> ...not sure it's actually implemented though
<yofel> dobey: it's ",branch=foo"
<dobey> thanks
<CarlFK> is this an ok place to get some help putting a package on my ppa? I have done it before, thought the script of dbuild/dput stuff worked, but now I get "No host CarlFK-ppa found in config"
<maxb> CarlFK: It's an OK place. My guess would be that you previously had custom config to tell dput what "CarlFK-ppa" meant, but no longer have that for some reason
<maxb> On a reasonably modern Ubuntu you should be able to just use ppa:<lpusername>/<ppaname> rather than needing custom config
<CarlFK> maxb: I vaugly remember a ~/.config file..
<CarlFK> I like that better
<dobey> anyone have any idea what might cause the dailydeb issues happening in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/127602321/buildlog.txt.gz ? running dailydeb locally works fine (save for my needed to use debupstream instead of debversion, otherwise it fails immediately on that)
#launchpad 2013-01-08
<ricotz> hello, please cancel those stuck builds https://launchpad.net/~super-friends/+archive/daily/+build/4197265 https://launchpad.net/~super-friends/+archive/daily/+build/4193592 https://launchpad.net/~ajf/+archive/transmission-remote-gtk-unstable/+build/4186079 https://launchpad.net/~super-friends/+archive/daily/+build/4191214
<imexil> Hi I'm really struggling to assign another "Also affects project" to Bug #1049522
<ubot5> bug 1049522 in auctex (Ubuntu) "auctex installs emacs23 even when emacs24 is installed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049522
<imexil> the package "ecb" has the same problem but does not exist on launchpad so it seems I can not mark it as "affected project"
<imexil> so what should I do now?
<dpm> hi all, quick question: if I change the name of a team which has got a PPA, is there any way to make the change transparent to the PPA subscribers? Or will they need to update the subscription to point to the PPA with the new team name?
<dimitern> czajkowski: ping
<czajkowski> dimitern: the latter
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> dpm: the latter
<czajkowski> imexil: not sure what you mean
<dpm> czajkowski, ah, I was fearing that, thanks for confirming
<czajkowski> np
<imexil> czajkowski: well the bug is currently only affecting the auctex package
<czajkowski> 2nd person to ask in as many mins ;)
<imexil> and I just want to add that it also affects the ecb packages
<imexil> only going on "also affects project" does not help since there is no "ecb" project present in launchpad (though there is the _package_ ecb)
<czajkowski> can you add upstream info on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/auctex/+bug/1049522/+choose-affected-product
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1049522 in auctex (Ubuntu) "auctex installs emacs23 even when emacs24 is installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<imexil> well then I have to specifie the name and when I change auctex to ecb I get: "There is no project in Launchpad named "ecb". Please search for it as it may be registered with a different name."
<imexil> and I'm back at square one so to say
<czajkowski> imexil: so it's not possible, if there was an upsteam you could link to the upstream bug
<imexil> OK I just assumed that _every_ package in ubunt also can be addressed in launchpad
<imexil> which let's me wonder how one reports a bug in ecb on ubuntu ....
<mgz> imexil: you can assign a bug to the ubuntu package, but not always the upstream
<mgz> note that the package name may well not be the same as the command you run or the name of the project
<imexil> OK that would be sufficient, but how do I do that wrt to "Also affects project"
<imexil> AH! It's then "Also affects distribution" ... that was not very obvious to me. Sorry.
<imexil> That should probably better be called: "Also affects package/distribution"
<mgz> right, it's distribution, not project
<imexil> OK thanks.
<mgz> I agree it's not terribly clear
<chrisccoulson> is launchpad meant to be adding comments to mozilla's bugzilla? (https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=827019#c12)
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 827019 in en-GB / English (United Kingdom) "404 error when using Chambers (UK) search" [Normal,Assigned]
<chrisccoulson> i thought that was disabled, but i just noticed this
<alesage> hi, I've got a bzr problem, wonder if someone can offer an opinion on this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1510284/
<lifeless> it looks like a url ? :)
<lifeless> alesage: what version of bzr is that ?
<lifeless> alesage: I seem to recall some issues with pulling from stacked repos a while back
<alesage> lifeless, hmm--remedy would just be an apt-get update?
<lifeless> alesage: if its that problem, yes
<alesage> ok lifeless, we shall attempt thx :)
<ricotz> hello, could someone bump the buildscore of those builds please https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+sourcepub/2917132/+listing-archive-extra
<czajkowski> ricotz: all_of them?
<czajkowski> ricotz: https://wiki.canonical.com/Launchpad/PolicyandProcess/PPAPriorityPolicy
<ricotz> yes, both :)
<ricotz> (this is not a public site)
<czajkowski> ricotz: also this channel isn't really watched past 6pm UTC as there is only one person on maintence atm in Launchpad and the other 2 are in AU timezone and I finished work almost  2 hours ago
<ricotz> there is currently a dependency issue which should get fixed with this build
<czajkowski> ricotz: please file a question https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ricotz> czajkowski, oh, i see, thanks
<ricotz> alright, i will just leave it then and let it climb the queue
<czajkowski> ricotz: possibly wise, everytime a project is bumped it pushes past another one that has been waiting :)
<ricotz> czajkowski, yeah, have a nice evening then, and don't care about this :)
<alkisg> Hi, I can't understand why https://code.launchpad.net/~vagrantc/ltsp/ltsp-debian-packaging fails to sync... could someone see any reason?
<alkisg> [Errno 110] Connection timed out ==> but it does work for me
<fginther> lifeless, alesage and I have been working on http://paste.ubuntu.com/1510284/ ...
<fginther> with no success
<fginther> our system already has the latest precise packages, we also found https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/522637 which mentions a repair step
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 522637 in Bazaar 2.0 "BzrCheckError: Cannot add revision(s) to repository: missing referenced chk root keys" [High,Fix released]
<fginther> the repair attempt results in: "bzr: ERROR: RemoteRepository(bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/libdbusmenu/.bzr/) cannot canonicalize CHKs."
<fginther> Was wondering if anything else comes to mind :-)
<Sweetshark> Hi everyone, can you please kill https://launchpad.net/~bdcomp/+archive/backports/+build/4198934? It ran out of disc space and blocks a buildd? I notified the owner of the build already. thx.
<StevenK> Sweetshark: I've killed it.
<Sweetshark> StevenK: awesome thx.
<lifeless> fginther: sorry, nothing does.
<lifeless> fginther: perhaps ask jam ?
<fginther> thanks, I'll do that
#launchpad 2013-01-09
<stewart> hi! How come people who are not bug supervisor can change data about bugs? (e.g. assignment) ?
<wgrant> They can assign themselves or their teams so that the community can help fix bugs, but they cannot (un)assign others. Users tend to be fairly well behaved and not abuse this, and if they do then we make them stop :)
<stewart> wgrant, we had https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-server/+bug/1017192/+activity assigned away from someone not in any of the bug supervisor or project owners group
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1017192 in Percona Server 5.5 "Server crashes in add_identifier on concurrent ALTER TABLE and SHOW ENGINE INNODB STATUS" [Critical,Fix committed]
<stewart> wgrant, 2013-01-09 03:34:22 entry on page above.
<wgrant> Ah, it seems we don't restrict unassignment, just assignment
<stewart> wgrant, so probably unassignment then assignment appears as changing assignment.
<wgrant> Right, but I mean we don't have a guard preventing someone from changing the assignee away from some other person
<stewart> wgrant, it'd be good if there was :) at least for the case where it's assigned to one of the people in the project :)
<stewart> wgrant, also, am being told that outsiders can change bug status.
<wgrant> Sure, outsiders can use some bug statuses, assign themselves or their teams, mark bugs as duplicates, comment, manage attachments, that sort of thing. They can't set it to or from Won't Fix, set it away from Fix Released, change the importance at all, or assign others.
<stewart> wgrant, it seems strange that they'd be able to change from Invalid to Confirmed though (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-server/+bug/1007164/+activity )
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1007164 in Percona Server 5.5 "SSL connection error: protocol version mismatch" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> stewart: Not hugely strange. The benefits of users being able to reopen prematurely closed bugs have historically outweighed the downsides of users occasionally inappropriately reopening them.
<wgrant> Occasionally someone will do something inappropriate, but then we talk to them and they never do it again. If they do it again, we ban them :)
<wgrant> It usually works out pretty well, and avoids the mess you often see in bugtrackers where outsiders have to poke the core team just to make a status change when the status change is clearly correct
<wgrant> We assume good faith, and it's usually better than the alternative
<lifeless> the current permissions were arrived at organically
<lifeless> start with assume good faith
<lifeless> observe the egregious failures and lock those and only those down
<wgrant> Right :)
<stewart> lifeless, wgrant: it's not a huge problem for us, but the ability for others to reassign (rather than go from nobody assigned to assign them) was certainly a surprise
<YoBoY> Hi
<YoBoY> stupid question : There is a way to have the same contact email adresse for two teams on launchpad?
<wgrant> No, team/user email addresses must be unique
<lifeless> you can make both teams part of a super team
<lifeless> give the super team the email address.
<czajkowski> morning
<lifeless> morning czajkowski, stub
<stub> yo
<YoBoY> lifeless, well that's an idea, but in the team pages, the contact email is still not the one I want ;)
<YoBoY> thanks wgrant and lifeless, I'll go with different aliases to solve this :p
<czajkowski> it's too early to be reading email
<czajkowski> *yawns*
<YoBoY> good morning czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> ello YoBoY
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known issues:-. Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<vankooch> hi
<vankooch> are there any problem on launchpad? I've commited a package 14 hours ago and my build is still showing me that I need to wait for 3 hours, like 14 hours ago...
<czajkowski> vankooch: what is the build
<czajkowski> no problems
<vankooch> yate it's a voip engine
<czajkowski> do you have a link ?
<vankooch> https://launchpad.net/~sico/+archive/yate/+builds?build_state=pending
<czajkowski> I'll see f there is anyone around to bump up the score
<vankooch> thx
<czajkowski> vankooch: done
<vankooch> thank you very much!
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known issues:-. Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<czajkowski> <---- Lunch
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known issues:-. Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<KangOl> Hi, is it possible my server have been banned from contacting launchpad server ?
<KangOl> I have 403 error when doing curl https://launchpad.net
<czajkowski> yup it's possible alright
<czajkowski> usually via ip
<KangOl> and how to be unbanned ? and why did I have been banned?
<KangOl> who contact?
<czajkowski> KangOl: whats your ip pm me and I'll check
<phanimahesh> We need to rename a project on launchpad.
<phanimahesh> can someone point us in the right direction?
<czajkowski> phanimahesh: please file a question on LP and we;ll get on it
<phanimahesh> czajkowski: thanks.
<czajkowski> np
<jokerdino> czajkowski: hey ma'am, can i ask for a favour?
<czajkowski> eh sure
<jokerdino> so, we need assistance renaming a LP project
<jokerdino> https://launchpad.net/mechanig to ush.
<czajkowski> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<phanimahesh> jokerdino: I've just asked. and I'm asking a question on LP regarding the same.
<czajkowski> same thing I just told a previous user :)
<jokerdino> *_*
<jokerdino> aw, my bad
<czajkowski> please ask a question via LP answers
<jokerdino> phanimahesh: Y U NO respond on the other channel
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known issues:-. Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<dkessel> hello. i have trouble accessing pages at pad.ubuntu.com . I get an OpenID authorization error - is this the right place to get help?
<adam_g> hi- running into issues branching a specific remote branch. i've tried differnet transports and different bzr versions, but seems impossible for me to branch it: bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cloud-archive/ubuntu/precise/cinder/folsom/": location is a repository.
<adam_g> any hints?
<wgrant> adam_g: The statement is accurate; there's no actual branch there, just a repository.
<wgrant> Someone apparently removed the branch
<wgrant> There should be a 'branch' directory at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cloud-archive/ubuntu/precise/cinder/folsom/.bzr/
<wgrant> You should probably talk to whoever might have touched that last to see if they have a copy that they can push, otherwise you could try to recover it manually
#launchpad 2013-01-10
<adam_g> wgrant: thank you
<wgrant> The repository is intact. I'll push up a recovered copy so you can access it now until the main branch is fixed
<wgrant> adam_g: https://code.launchpad.net/~wgrant/ubuntu/precise/cinder/uca-folsom-recovered
<adam_g> wgrant: thanks so much for the help!
<wgrant> np
<avtobiff> hi! i have tried several times to register an account on launchpad but i have never received any confirmation mail. i use gmail. plz halp!
<czajkowski> avtobiff: have you checked your spam folder?
<avtobiff> czajkowski, several times :)
<avtobiff> nothing
<czajkowski> avtobiff: dosnt sound like a lp issue. you'll need to ask in #canonical-isd or fill in https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/
<avtobiff> ok, why isn't it an lp issue?
<czajkowski> It sounds like a SSO on issue.
<avtobiff> ok
<avtobiff> i asked there
<avtobiff> thanks!
<czajkowski> You don't regiser for an ac with LP. it is created automatically when you log into LP with SSO
<FlowRiser> Hey all, what is Soyuz ? O.o
<geser> FlowRiser: the archive publishing part of Launchpad
<FlowRiser> geser, thanks :D
<DavidInPerth> Hi all
<DavidInPerth> I have a problem
<czajkowski> DavidInPerth: which is ?
<DavidInPerth> The situation is:
<DavidInPerth> I've been looking into an ubuntu bug for a little while now (maybe a couple of weeks)...
<DavidInPerth> There is a bug listing on launchpad (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/932663), which is marked as Fix Released
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 932663 in casper (Ubuntu) "kernel upgrade failed on a USB live system created by usb-creator" [High,Fix released]
<czajkowski> DavidInPerth: right but we don't control Ubuntu bugs
<czajkowski> you'd need to ppke someone in #ubuntu-bugs
<czajkowski> I think that's the right channel
<czajkowski> let me check
<DavidInPerth> I was wondering... yeah, thanks, that would be good
<czajkowski> yup that's the channel
<czajkowski> DavidInPerth: LP is the hosting side of things, lots of projects use it especially Ubuntu
<DavidInPerth> yeah, I only knew about #ubuntu-discuss and #ubuntu-phone (and #launchpad)
<DavidInPerth> I think I'll load up the channel list again, see if I can sort alphabetically
<DavidInPerth> ...see all channels starting with #ubuntu
<DavidInPerth> thanks for your help
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> <----- Lunch
<vila> can someone refresh my memory about the trick to use "me" in lp urls when giving user-specific urls to someone else ?
<vila> people/+me, thanks
<czajkowski> vila: yup :)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known issues:-. Help contact:czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<vila> czajkowski: I keep forgetting people/ :) Not sure what my shrink will have to say about that one ;-D
<czajkowski> hah
<czajkowski> vila: how's you?
<vila> czajkowski: able to make jokes, progress ;)
<czajkowski> always good
<czajkowski> sinzui: any idea re the bug on mail
<czajkowski> I've no idea how to debug that
<sinzui> czajkowski, the mailing list bug?
<czajkowski> sinzui: yes
<sinzui> I am looking into it...
<czajkowski> ah ok
<sinzui> trying to remember the mailman command to list who it thinks is subscribed
<czajkowski> I asked gary_poster if he had been changing any settings and he said he had not
<knipwim> hi people, does launchpad support translating multiple branches?
<czajkowski> knipwim: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/Guide  and https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/StartingToTranslate  should be able to help you
<knipwim> reading those already
<knipwim> but, as far as I can tell, you can only select one branch to import from
<knipwim> i'll keep looking though
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known issues:-. Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<BlackMage> how can i change my launchpad id?
<YoBoY> Hi
<YoBoY> I don't know if it's a bug or not but, I requested an account merge and I was a bit surprised to see the email of the account I want to merge to my main account in clear. This account don't have public email adress, I shouldn't be able to see this email before the merge is confirmed ^^" (don't know if I'm clear…)
<dobey> what account doesn't have a public e-mail address?
<YoBoY> the account I want to merge into my main account
<YoBoY> https://launchpad.net/~test-yoboy
<dobey> where did you see the e-mail in the clear?
<YoBoY> I can make a screenshot of the "Merge request sent" page where this "not public" email appears
<dobey> you filed a bug or asked a question to request the merge?
<YoBoY> http://ubuntuone.com/6rNtw1KFyepcfr4ABvqpLo
<YoBoY> I was in the process of the merge
<YoBoY> and came here to know if it's a feature or a bug ^^" I can oppen a bug on that if needed :)
<dobey> oh, ok; looks like a bug to me
<YoBoY> I open a bug here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug ?
<dobey> yes
<YoBoY> it's done
<YoBoY> ok now I need to finish this merge :)
<YoBoY> the merge is done, really cool feature :)
<Annabel> hi all, I can not access http://bazaar.launchpad.net/ (to view source code), though any other launchpad site is accessible for me. Has anyone else encountered this problem?
<lifeless> Annabel: what exact url ?
<Annabel> lifeless: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~inkscape.dev/inkscape/trunk/files
<lifeless> Annabel: ok, that worked for me. What happens when you try ?
<Annabel> though access to the source code via the bazaar client in windows also returns in a tryout
<Annabel> *return in a timout
<Annabel> in linux I get a message saying that the connection is refused
<Annabel> so windows: timeout / linux refused connection
<lifeless> your host may have been blocked for some reason. Do you have another machine you can test from, to rule that out ?
<YoBoY> work for me too
<lifeless> Or, you may have incorrect DNS details for the host (e.g. if you have a hosts file override for it)
<lifeless> Annabel: can you ping 91.189.95.84
<Annabel> lifeless: successfull ping within roughly 50 ms
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> so you have ip level connectiivty
<lifeless> try
<lifeless> telnet 91.189.95.84 80
<lifeless> GET /~inkscape.dev/inkscape/trunk/files HTTP/1.1
<lifeless> Host: bazaar.launchpad.net
<lifeless>  
<Annabel> oops, I should chenge to linux then ...
<Annabel> I have no telnet app on windows
<lifeless> windows has telnet
<lifeless> or it used to
<lifeless> might be in a download pack these days or something
<Annabel> I guess since windows vista not anymore
<Annabel> hmmm ... putty should do
<Annabel> though I do not seem to get access at port 80
<Annabel> nor default port 23
<Annabel> I suspect there is a router / firewall problem
<Annabel> either at launchpad or at my ISP (195.130.128.0/19)
<Annabel> so I came here ...
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> I suggest you ask in #canonical-sysadmin, as the UK LP folk have finished and the AU folk are still asleep :)
<lifeless> but sysadmin coverage is 24x7
<Annabel> ok, thanks for the suggestion
<lifeless> or x5, depending on ugency :)
<Annabel> :-)
<paultag> Hey LP, I requested ownership of a team I own in Debian, and the email of that team is a public list
<paultag> that token is now in the open, and after I used it, it's still valid, and folks can 0wn it
<paultag> can you please invalidate the token or something?
<paultag> I'd be happy to share links in query
<paultag> (it's an alioth list, so everyone got a copy)
<czajkowski> paultag: did it go to a debian list by any chance ?
<paultag> czajkowski: yep.
<czajkowski> :/
<paultag> dput-ng@lists.alioth.debian.org
<czajkowski> great am gonna get more complaints
<paultag> it's fine
<paultag> it's my list
<czajkowski> paultag: file a question on LP and I'll sort it out for you
<paultag> czajkowski: the issue is, now everyone has the token to own the team
<paultag> czajkowski: cheers, thank you
<czajkowski> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<paultag> czajkowski: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/218876
<paultag> czajkowski: I'll /query you the token link
<paultag> it sucks it's not invalid after it's been used
<paultag> whoops, I also broke bzr - http://launchpadlibrarian.net/128134248/paultag-dput-ng-dput-ng.log
<paultag> sounds like git signed tags make bzr blow up
 * paultag looks for jelmer
<czajkowski> not sure you;ll find him here tbh any more
<czajkowski> perhaps in #bzr
<paultag> oh right, I forgot he left.
<paultag> sorry :)
<TheMuso> Has there been a change to the permissions for launchpad.net/builders, or is that a bug? Normally anybody could view buildd status...
<StevenK> It's a bug
<StevenK> Sigh
<TheMuso> Cheers, thought as much but wanted to be sure.
<washuu_de> I'm looking for help with the panels on Ubuntu-Classic. I made a mistake and am not able to restore all items in the top panel. Is there a FAQ somewhere?
<dobey> washuu_de: you want #ubuntu i think. this channel is for launchpad
#launchpad 2013-01-11
<paultag> Ah, issue resolved, thank, czajkowski (etc!)
<ajmitch> paultag: darn, did I miss the chance to own the team? :)
<paultag> yep :)
<paultag> at least edit it :)
<paultag> I'm not sure what else :)
<ajmitch> probably not a lot, really
<ajmitch> you filed/found a bug about the token not being expired after use?
<paultag> it's expired now, so someone fixed it
<paultag> ajmitch: now i've got a better problem :)
<ajmitch> yeah, but it could happen for other teams
<paultag> aye
<paultag> if oyu google search for the token url, oodles show up
<paultag> and some were valid when I tested it
<ajmitch> disturbing
<paultag> ajmitch: bzr git import is now blowing up on git signed tags - I just re-made the branch, I'll get you logs in a skitch
<ajmitch> I doubt I can help with that
<wgrant> There's no way around that
<paultag> :'(
<paultag> Wellp, end-goal is recipies, so I s'pose I can bring back my dput-every-night-bot
<washuu_de> dobey: Tnx. I wonder why all documentation links go to lauchpad. Ubuntu should separate user problems and bugs.
<wgrant> washuu_de: Launchpad is a project hosting service that Ubuntu uses to track bugs, user questions, and other things
<washuu_de> But... Is unsufficient or too-well-hidden documentation a launchpad matter? Or 'ubuntu?
<washuu_de> I'm always sent to launchpad... That can't be right.
<wgrant> Sent from where?
<wgrant> Launchpad doesn't store Ubuntu documentation, but Ubuntu does use our support tracker (https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu)
<wgrant> But we're just a hosting service. The content is the reponsibility of the Ubuntu community
<washuu_de> I can't document that right now. I usually click a link and "whoops" I'm in Lauchpad again.
<washuu_de> wgrant: It is the links. But I can't pinpoint them right now. I'll look into my history (browser et al...) tomorrow. T'is sleeping time ,here.
<washuu_de> tnx for your attention anyway
 * washuu_de is away: Till tomorrow...
<tao> hello
<tao> Is there anybody online
<tao> I have some questions on Linaro gcc's simd features
<wgrant> tao: You probably want to ask in a Linaro channel
<wgrant> This channel is for the Launchpad.net project hosting site
<tao> yes. wgrant
<tao> but I don't know how to find that channel
<mwhudson> tao: #linaro is probably a good first guess :)
<mwhudson> but it'll be pretty quiet now
<tao> ok, thank you very much
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known issues:-. Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<pinky> Hi! I received an email from launchpad saying "A new OAuth token consumer was enabled in Launchpad" and that if I didn't make the change I should contact someone on this channel
<pinky> czajkowski: is that going to be you that I should contact?
<czajkowski> pinky: yup
<czajkowski> pinky: can you file a question on lp please with the details
<czajkowski> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<pinky> czajkowski: sure can
<czajkowski> cheers
<pinky> czajkowski: #218958 if you are interested. thanks.
<czajkowski> pinky: looking now
<pinky> ta
<czajkowski> pinky: doing anyting lately
<czajkowski> adding new device for 2FA ?
<czajkowski> adding U1 to a machine?
<pinky> czajkowski: nope. new 2FA about a week ago
<pinky> but that's it
<czajkowski> pinky: resolved.
<pinky> czajkowski: cool, thanks
<mgz> czajkowski: perversely the same traceback as bug 884327
<ubot5> bug 794353 in Bazaar "duplicate for #884327 ascii is a bad default filesystem encoding" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794353
<mgz> and ubot5 is smart, thanks ubot5
<czajkowski> lol
<mgz> so, the problem is that builder is using bzr 2.4.0
<mgz> which doesn't have the fix for that issue
<czajkowski> ah
<mgz> I'm not sure how, if ever, we'll get the packages used on the builders updated
<mgz> we've wanted the new bzr-builddeb on them forever so recipe v4 with all the nice new features would work
<czajkowski> is this somewhere in a RT ?
<mgz> I think so, but would need to poke jelmer to find out.
<czajkowski> mgz: if you can find out and assign me the ticket I'l follow up with IS and see if I can make any headway on it
<czajkowski> please
<mgz> czajkowski: rt #46345
<mgz> got bogged down because IS were making jelmer backport the entire universe to hardy
<mgz> hopefully they have a less insane path for upgrade now
<czajkowski> mgz: cheers
<czajkowski> ah it's one of them RTS
<czajkowski> I need to ope and come back to it later once it's loaded
<mgz> (universe as in hyperbole, not as in the repository universe)
<czajkowski> lordie
 * maxb would make some sort of snide comment, except for still running quite a few Debian etch servers. glass houses, stones...
<maxb> Backporting python2.7 to etch was amusing
<czajkowski> heh
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known issues:-. Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<paultag> Heyya LP! :)
<paultag> https://launchpad.net/debian-project ← what's up with this guy?
 * washuu_de is back (gone 00:02:30)
<czajkowski> paultag: that user no longer uses lp
<dobey> or never did?
<czajkowski> or that
<paultag> OK
<tgs3> hello. why would username of user https://launchpad.net/~opensource-m3  not match the name visible in the url after ~ ?
<mapreri> tgs3: Which proof do you have to say this?
<czajkowski> tgs3: display name is different from the LP id
<tgs3> czajkowski: well in short, how to set own ~name ?
<tgs3> LP id is the part in url after ~ ?
<dobey> typically you choose your username when you create an account
<wgrant> tgs3: https://launchpad.net/~/+edit
<wgrant> You can change it there
#launchpad 2013-01-13
<krow> lifeless:  http://paste.drizzle.org/show/2218/
<lifeless> krow: hi
<lifeless> krow: that probably indicates you have a repo (object store) but no branch(es) present there
<lifeless> krow: that can happen if your connection is interrupted during initialisation / first time push
<lifeless> krow: easiest solution is to push again
<lifeless> same place, should make it all good
<Asdomar> =-O
<alkisg> Hi, what group do I need to be in, to access https://launchpad.net/ltsp/+edit   ?
<alkisg> I thought that would be "ltsp drivers", but after getting an admin status there, I still can't edit the ltsp project page...
 * alkisg guesses only the "maintainer" has access there...
<tumbleweed> yeah
<alkisg> Ty, we'll need to put a team there then
<Phantomas> Is it possible to translate multiple branches of a project in rosetta?
<Phantomas> (without using series)
#launchpad 2014-01-06
<NothingMuchHereT> hloeung: SSO?
<hloeung> NothingMuchHereT: single sign on - http://blog.canonical.com/2010/02/16/ubuntu-single-sign-on-service-launched/
<TheLordOfTime> (late reply) cjwatson: my permissions comment from a long time ago was about the "Creating a new PPA" part
<TheLordOfTime> cjwatson: not creating a new upload for a specific release inside of one already-existing PPA on a group
<TheLordOfTime> the actual act of *creating* a new PPA
<TheLordOfTime> cjwatson: and you've observed exactly what I identified as "odd" with their setup
<TheLordOfTime> :)
<cjwatson> TheLordOfTime: Yeah, I followed along eventually - sorry for the noise
#launchpad 2014-01-07
<sdn3rd> if I dput source.changes to my personal PPA
<sdn3rd> how long before I see it/
<sdn3rd> I got it signed and all that jazz in my name
<wgrant> sdn3rd: You'll receive an email within a couple of minutes if it was correctly signed.
<sdn3rd> mixed source/binary, I have to remove all .tar.gz's ?
<wgrant> sdn3rd: You need to remove the .debs, by building with 'debuild -S'
<wgrant> Launchpad does not permit binary uploads.
<sdn3rd> oh
<sdn3rd> wgrant: once it's accepted how long before its on my ppa?
<sdn3rd> nvm
<saiarcot895> I've had a few PPA builds fail within minutes with no build log; https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/chromium-dev/+build/5398378, https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/chromium-dev/+build/5398380, https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/chromium-dev/+build/5398386
<cjwatson> wgrant: Is saiarcot895's problem above perhaps a bug in failure counting?  At least in the first case, buildd-manager tried to dispatch it to menkib, which failed to resume twice, and then buildd-manager apparently failed the build and tried a different one.
<dobey> is internet in dallas really so bad right now?
<sdn3rd> I added a PPA I made last night and now I can't seem to purge it, I have tried ppa-purge etc and apt is still trying to download it
<sdn3rd> how do I manually delete out a PPA by hand?
<cjwatson> You'll find it somewhere in /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<sdn3rd> nvm
<sdn3rd> yeah
<sdn3rd> I justg found it
<cjwatson> stick a # at the front of the relevant lines and sudo apt-get update
<sdn3rd> cjwatson: question, since usage of Fork in expect requires tcl to not be built with threading enabled, is there a toggle switch for getting an a non-threaded tcl?
<sdn3rd> you're actually the package maintainer for the TCL I built without threads :)
<cjwatson> No I'm not
<cjwatson> I may have uploaded it last for some minor change, but I don't maintain anything Tclish
<sdn3rd> oh ok
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I don't know much about Tcl; whatever change I made would have been a drive-by kind of thing
<sdn3rd> hehe fair enough
<sdn3rd> ok last question, how can I increment a build so my change in my PPA is prefered over the current package?
<cjwatson> sdn3rd: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#versioning
<Eduard_Munteanu> Does bzr use secure transport, e.g. https/ssh, by default?
<dobey> default is local, otherwise it's what you specify in the argument to the branch or push commands
<dobey> and #bzr is the channel for bzr, this channel is about launchpad.net :)
<saiarcot895> Another failed build lasting minutes without log: https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/flightgear-edge/+build/5417943
<Eduard_Munteanu> dobey: yeah, I was wondering about lp: stuff
<Eduard_Munteanu> I guess I should use bzr+ssh for getting stuff securely from Launchpad.
<dobey> Eduard_Munteanu: lp: uses ssh if you have "logged in" with bzr lp-login and have your ssh key set on launchpad
<dobey> Eduard_Munteanu: lp: falls back to http if you're not logged in (i don't recall if it's https or not), and it says so when it does
<Eduard_Munteanu> dobey: I see. Can I just add a ssh key on my account, without login on the bzr side? I want to check out from a remote machine.
<dobey> Eduard_Munteanu: you need bzr lp-login so it knows what your launchpad username is. you can set it in the config file instead, but that's all it does (ignore the command name being lp-login as it doesn't actually involve logging in to the server)
<Eduard_Munteanu> Oh, ok, so I don't need to provide a password.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Thanks.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Can I just get a tarball from a code repository, through the web interface?
<dobey> probably, but i'm not sure exactly how
<Eduard_Munteanu> Oh, wait, I found it...
<Eduard_Munteanu> view revision -> download tarball
<Eduard_Munteanu> Are projects in a group vetted by the maintainer of the group?
<Eduard_Munteanu> I'm looking at https://launchpad.net/openobject and I'm not sure all of those go through some minimal approval.
<dobey> not initially. a project group owner might go through and weed out things that aren't part of the group if they want, but pretty much anyone can say their project is under any existing project group.
<Eduard_Munteanu> I see, thanks.
<Eduard_Munteanu> I can identify them by URL it seems, e.g. the tarball url: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~openerp/openobject-addons/7.0/tarball/9739?start_revid=9739
<Eduard_Munteanu> Nice, the archive contents mention the root project name too.
<mibofra> hi guys, why I receive this: "The 'run' instruction is forbidden." when I try to add a run line on a recipe?
<dobey> because the run instruction is forbidden in recipes on launchpad
<dobey> you are not allowed to run arbitrary commands in the recipe
<mibofra> oh fantastic
<mibofra> dobey, a thing, I've in debian/source/format 3.0 (quilt)
<mibofra> but the recipe build the packages with 3.0 (native)
<mibofra> how I can set the recipe to build with the same format as indicated in the debian/source/format?
<mibofra> *can I
<dobey> it should build fine with 3.0 (quilt) assuming what you're building isn't actually native
<TheLordOfTime> i htink he's asking how to force it to build with 3.0 (quilt)
<TheLordOfTime> because it's creating 3.0 (native), dobey
<TheLordOfTime> based on these lines:
<TheLordOfTime> [14/01/07 16:13:01] <mibofra> dobey, a thing, I've in debian/source/format 3.0 (quilt)
<TheLordOfTime> [14/01/07 16:13:22] <mibofra> but the recipe build the packages with 3.0 (native)
<mibofra> yep TheLordOfTime that's my problem
<dobey> i think he has 3.0 (quilt) in the tree, but it's actually a native package because it's not building it against an orig.tar.gz
<dobey> ie, he's probably trying to build on trusty with the new dpkg which complains about such things by failing
<mibofra> dobey, exactly
<dobey> but debian/source/format doesn't get overwritten by launchpad
<dobey> you can't force building with 3.0 (quilt)
<mibofra> so do I have to dput the package?
<mibofra> ok I think so
<mibofra> see you
<thomi> Is there any way to set the deftault target branch for any new MPs on a project to be something other than lp:<projectname> ?
<dobey> thomi: not easily. i think it defaults to the branch that your branch is stacked on, and that defaults to the development target, when you do a bzr push under a project
<thomi> :(
<thomi> ok
<thomi> thanks
<wgrant> thomi: lp:foo is the development focus, which seems by definition to be where you'd want to merge.
<thomi> wgrant: yeah, I agree. I was looking for a workaround for a bad process elsewhere, but I fixed it now, thanks
#launchpad 2014-01-08
<directhex> is something weird going on on akateko and sagari? build log looks like it should be finished/uploading, but it's been sat at the end of the build not updating the build log for a good 15 minutes now. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mono/3.2.3+dfsg-5/+build/5435125 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mono/3.2.3+dfsg-5/+build/5435124
<cjwatson> directhex: that usually means that buildd-manager is downloading the binaries
<cjwatson> sometimes that takes annoyingly long on large builds
<cjwatson> though not seeing that in the log
<directhex> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<cjwatson> let me see if I can find out
<cjwatson> buildd    1712  0.0  0.0   2352   624 ?        S    12:19   0:00 sh -c MONO_PATH=/build/buildd/mono-3.2.3+dfsg/mcs/class/lib/net_4_5 MONO_SHARED_DIR=/build/buildd/mono-3.2.3+dfsg/runtime MONO_CFG_DIR=/build/buildd/mono-3.2.3+dfsg/runtime/etc ../../doltlibtool --mode=execute  ../../mono/mini/mono --config tests-config --optimize=all --debug monitor.exe 2>monitor.exe.stderr 1>monitor.exe.stdout
<cjwatson> buildd    1713  100  0.0  30692 11528 ?        Sl   12:19  91:51  \_ ../../mono/mini/mono --gc=boehm --config tests-config --optimize=all --debug monitor.exe
<cjwatson> directhex: ^- stale processes caused the build to hang on cleanup
<directhex> i'm beginnig to think just skipping that test is best
<cjwatson> well, either skip it or make sure you don't leave stale processes around afterward by some other means
<cjwatson> directhex: I've asked sysadmin to kill those processes, but it'll just reoccur on the next build unless the root cause is fixed
<cjwatson> builds in uploading state now
<directhex> cjwatson, do you remember whether it was monitor.exe on both boxes?
<cjwatson> buildd   11042  0.0  0.0   2332   580 ?        S    12:20   0:00 sh -c MONO_PATH=/build/buildd/mono-3.2.3+dfsg/mcs/class/lib/net_4_5 MONO_SHARED_DIR=/build/buildd/mono-3.2.3+dfsg/runtime MONO_CFG_DIR=/build/buildd/mono-3.2.3+dfsg/runtime/etc ../../doltlibtool --mode=execute  ../../mono/mini/mono --config tests-config --optimize=all --debug bug-10127.exe 2>bug-10127.exe.stderr 1>bug-10127.exe.stdout
<cjwatson> buildd   11043  196 11.2 1657524 1383460 ?     Rl   12:20 180:13  \_ ../../mono/mini/mono --config tests-config --optimize=all --debug bug-10127.exe
<cjwatson> was the other one
<cjwatson> sorry, didn't notice that difference
<cjwatson> the latter was akateko
<directhex> ok, both bugs disabled in master-experimental. i won't do a -6 upload just for this though
<directhex> cjwatson, that's acceptable for now? otherwise, a full set of binaries is in trusty-proposed NEW now. yay, etc
<cjwatson> directhex: yep, should be, thanks
<cjwatson> though it may cause trouble for the test rebuild
<directhex> how often do those happen?
<cjwatson> but I guess we can deal with that when it comes
<cjwatson> there's one due soon, doko is organising it
<directhex> i'll feel better about minor-change uploads when i get the experimental/armhf build i've been waiting a month(!) for in debian
<cjwatson> NEWed, hopefully approximately correctly
<directhex> cjwatson, if i sync another package into -proposed, it will use the mono package in there, right?
<cjwatson> directhex: after the next publisher cycle, yes
<cjwatson> directhex: you can wait for the version you care about to show up in the output of "rmadison -s trusty,trusty-proposed mono-devel", and then it's safe for builds
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone
<Zoohouse> Quick question. Is there a general convention or what not on how to organize a project release? For example, how do you use trunks/series/milestones to organize a project in launchpad? I'm looking https://launchpad.net/do/+series and it seems that there's one trunk with each 0.x being it's own series. At https://help.launchpad.net/Code/QuickStart#Set_your_project.27s_trunk_branch it says you can set which of the 'branches' focus of development, so
<Zoohouse>  it seems that you should have more than one branch? Perhaps a stable trunk and a development trunk? I'm a bit turned around with this topic if someone can clarify or point to a doc. I'm new to CVS in general.
<Zoohouse> Scratch my question: https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/SeriesMilestonesReleases is helpful.
<Zoohouse> Another question: https://launchpad.net/bzr series 2.7 comes from series 2.6. 2.6 is still being worked on, fixing bugs I suppose. Say someone fixes a bug in 2.6.1, would not the same bug be in 2.7b1? How does the workflow take care of this?
<dobey> it doesn't necessarily mean the bug exists in 2.7, no. how projects are structured and managed is left pretty much entirely up to whoever owns the project
<dobey> if you want to ask about bzr, #bzr would be a better channel for it
#launchpad 2014-01-09
<saiarcot895> Something in the builders doesn't like the 1.1-GB source file (https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/flightgear-edge/+build/5436966)
<saiarcot895> Neither this version nor the previous version (which I've retried 3 or 4 times) succeeded, and all failed within minutes
<wgrant> Hmm
<wgrant> The build farm is really not designed to commonly build packages that large, but it should work.
<cjwatson> ensurePresent seems to be synchronous
<wgrant> I suspect things are just a bit too heavily loaded atm to fetch all the relevant files within a minute.
<wgrant> cjwatson: It is, deliberately.
<wgrant> And it has a 60 second timeout atm.
<cjwatson> Why deliberately?
<wgrant> cjwatson: So we know when it's done.
<cjwatson> Well, right, I didn't mean it should be fire-and-forget
<cjwatson> Bug 241646, I guess
<ubot5> bug 241646 in launchpad-buildd "Downloading files from librarian should be asynchronous" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241646
<wgrant> Mm, it doesn't really matter too much.
<wgrant> That was mostly from back in the days when it blocked the master.
<wgrant> We'd otherwise have to introduce a new call to check if a file existed in the cache, and poll it.
<wgrant> Which doesn't seem like an improvement at all.
<wgrant> The problem here is just that we set a 60 second timeout, and that's not enough.
<wgrant> Even if it were async, we'd still have a timeout, and it would probably still be 60s.
<wgrant> I'll increase the timeout to 5 minutes like we have in most other places.
<cjwatson> I was thinking of some kind of "still going" callback from the slave, but OK
<cjwatson> there does have to be a timeout somewhere, but I would've thought it would be better phrased as "slave download from librarian stalled"
<saiarcot895> Perhaps a check to see if the downloaded size has changed?
<cjwatson> That's unnecessarily roundabout given that the slave knows what it's downloading.
<wgrant> cjwatson: I'm not sure I see the benefit of polling.
<cjwatson> I wasn't advocating polling
<cjwatson> I don't know quite how to phrase what I want in the buildd slave architecture
<wgrant> Unless we radically change the communication architecture, requests have to be initiated by buildd-manager.
<cjwatson> But there are two things that might time out: one is master<->slave (e.g. slave falls over), the other is slave<->librarian.  I'm saying those should be independent timeouts; if slave<->librarian times out then it should fail the ensurePresent call (or analogue), but otherwise I'd like it to be able to refresh the master<->slave timeout as long as it's still in progress
<wgrant> We probably don't want an unlimited timeout on master<->slave, as slaves more than occasionally break in terrible ways and need to be killed.
<wgrant> But it would indeed make sense to have a smaller timeout on the slave<->librarian call
<wgrant> And in the normal case terminate it from there.
<cjwatson> I get that it's hard with the master using xmlrpclib though, since AFAIK we can't stream a response
<wgrant> Right.
<cjwatson> We could break the xmlrpc spec and send a response without content-length, and push a byte every so often ... not sure that's the best option :)
<wgrant> Heh
<cjwatson> it'd require bodging both sides, since neither twisted.web.xmlrpc nor xmlrpclib supports that extension (though it's not unheard of elsewhere)
<cjwatson> xmlrpc can't be the best protocol for this
<lifeless> s/ for this/./
<FourDollars> Hi, I want to register a new project for ibus-chewing, but Launchpad told me that ibus-chewing is already used by another project. And then I open https://launchpad.net/ibus-chewing, there is no such project. Do you know how to fix this?
<TheLordOfTime> FourDollars: If it says it exists but you can't see it it *could* be a private project.  If you read the error page: "This page does not exist, or you may not have permission to see it."
<TheLordOfTime> (just a thought)
<FourDollars> TheLordOfTime: Yes, but it should be a open source project. And should not be a private project.
<FourDollars> TheLordOfTime: Is there any way to know who owns this project?
<wgrant> FourDollars: I've freed up the name for you.
<TheLordOfTime> FourDollars: ask wgrant, who already fixed the problem :)
<FourDollars> wgrant++
<FourDollars> wgrant: Thanks a lot. :D
<wgrant> np
<apachelogger> wgrant: can I get a size bump to 10gib on https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/kf5-snapshot-weekly please :)
<wgrant> apachelogger: Done
<apachelogger> wgrant: thank you
<KI7MT> Hello, noob question, but I'm trying to locate bugs for a package called yelp-tools  particularly, upstream bugs, but I can seem to fins any bug rpts at all  .. am I not looking in the correct location: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp-tools
<KI7MT> *can't
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp-tools would be where any bugs opened against the package in ubuntu would be, it's not the upstream
<dobey> the upstream is probably bugzilla.gnome.org
<KI7MT> dobey, Ok, thank you.
#launchpad 2014-01-10
<ypwong> Does launchpad API support filing bugs?
<wgrant> ypwong: The createBug method at https://api.launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#bugs
<ypwong> wgrant, nice! thanks.
<DalekSec> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/cherokee/master that was turned off because it had submodules, no I believe it no longer does.
<wgrant> DalekSec: There are still submodules in that repository's history, and due to the nature of git we need to be able to replicate the entire history in bzr.
<wgrant> So it's still not possible to import it.
<Fudge> hi, wanting to be made a manager of our http://launchpad.net/~vinux and looking for a link I can pass on to themuso so it can be done quick :D
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~vinux/+member/fudge
<Fudge> wgrant:  thank you yso kindly
<jeblair> wgrant: hi, could you transfer the openstack-ci-admins team owner for us?  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/241991
<jeblair> wgrant: the current owner had his laptop stolen, so we're a little worried about credentials
<jeblair> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> jeblair: Oh, I just replied on the ticket asking if Monty could do that.
<wgrant> Let me see what I can do.
<wgrant> jeblair: He still owns ~openstack-admins, which is surely just as big a problem.
<jeblair> wgrant: oh yes that's true.  i missed that.
<jeblair> wgrant: does that need a human owner?  or can it be self-owned?
<wgrant> It needs a human owner (or at least an owner that it doesn't own), so there's always someone we can blame and/or who can recover everything if the team admins go evil.
<jeblair> wgrant: then can we also change that to me (corvus)
<jeblair> wgrant: should i add that to the question?
<wgrant> Please do, just so we have a paper trail.
<wgrant> jeblair: Is there someone else around to confirm these changes, just so I have some reassurance that you aren't someone who has stolen jeblair's laptop and is kicking poor Monty out? :)
<StevenK> I can confirm jeblair is on jeblair's laptop, since I pointed him at you in the first place.
<StevenK> If that helps.
<wgrant> Damn, now StevenK's laptop has been stolen too.
<wgrant> OK, will get the changes made
<StevenK> Hahaha
<wgrant> ~openstack-ci-admins will be owned by ~openstack-admins, and ~openstack-admins by ~corvus
<jeblair> wgrant: thanks!
<StevenK> wgrant: I did consider cornering a certain ~admins member here at LCA, but decided against it
<DarrenS> StevenK: hax
<StevenK> DarrenS: Hahaha
<DarrenS> all aboard the duckbus
<DarrenS> hi that's done
<wgrant> jeblair, StevenK ^^
<wgrant> Thanks DarrenS
<DarrenS> NP vale laptop
<wgrant> Heh
<czajkowski> aloha
<mpt> cprov, hi, you should join #launchpad-dev too :)
<cprov> mpt: hi there! done.
<czajkowski> mpt: ello
<mpt> Hello … czajkowski
<dmXE> hi! anybody to help on apparently successful ppa upload followed by nothing?
<dobey> dmXE: if you got no e-mail it wasn't successful. you probably either signed it with the wrong gpg key, or don't have your gpg added to your lp account
<dmXE> but this was not the first time. I have uploaded successfully many times using the same key
<dobey> then you should get an e-mail about the package either being accepted or rejected in the ppa
<dmXE> but I did not
<dobey> then either the key wasn't validated, the e-mail just hasn't got to you yet because it's being slow for some reason, or you've overlooked it or it's in a spam folder or something
<dobey> i don't know of anything else that could be the issue you claim to be seeing
<dmXE> the last time i tried was one week ago.
<dmXE> thank you anyway
<TheLordOfTime> dmXE: you can always try and reupload.
<dmXE> I am trying now
<TheLordOfTime> dobey: we could always blame cosmic rays for random things like this, if there's no logical explanantion, those cosmic rays always mess with things in weird ways
<TheLordOfTime> ;)
<cjwatson> dmXE: What's your username?
<cjwatson> (on Launchpad)
<cjwatson> dmXE: Or the package name you were trying to upload
<dmXE> username: dmxe
<dmXE> package name: lifeograph
<dmXE> ppa:dmxe/ppa
<cjwatson> 2014-01-10 20:16:18 INFO    Failed to parse changes file '/srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20140110-201612-028225/~dmxe/ppa/ubuntu/lifeograph_1.0.0-1~ppa1~saucy_source.changes': GPG verification of /srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-201
<cjwatson> 40110-201612-028225/~dmxe/ppa/ubuntu/lifeograph_1.0.0-1~ppa1~saucy_source.changes failed: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 153, u'Key expired')", "(7, 153, u'Key expired')", "(7, 153, u'Key expired')"]
<TheLordOfTime> dmXE: make sure your GPG key isn't "expired", that error there indicates the key had an expiration date and that is now passed
<TheLordOfTime> so the key is invalid
<TheLordOfTime> (in which case, time to create a new key)
<dmXE> my key was going to expire a few months ago but i extended its duration
<cjwatson> dmXE: Of your two keys registered in Launchpad, one apparently expired on 2011-08-31, and the other on 2013-11-06
<TheLordOfTime> dmXE: if you extended it you then have to upload the changes to the key to the keyservers
<cjwatson> dmXE: Did you upload it to keyserver.ubuntu.com with the extended duration before the expiry date?
<cjwatson> dmXE: It might not accept it now ...
<TheLordOfTime> ^ that
 * TheLordOfTime was ninja'd
<dmXE> no i didn't upload
<cjwatson> dmXE: When I downloaded it from keyserver.ubuntu.com just now, I saw an expiry of 2013-11-06
<cjwatson> dmXE: Then Launchpad can't possibly know about the updated expiry
<cjwatson> dmXE: I suspect you'll need a new key now
<dmXE> ok. thank you very much
<dmXE> i will create a new key, import it to launchpad and try again
<cjwatson> You can always try uploading the extended-duration key just in case
<cjwatson> Although it would seem like a bit of a hole in the expiry system if you could do that
<dmXE> is it sufficient to use Sync and publish keys... function of Passwords and Keys program for this purpose?
<cjwatson> I don't know, I don't use that
<TheLordOfTime> cjwatson: I'd say they should try and push the key anyways, if it accepts it, then security bug against `sks` or whatever the keyserver backend is
<TheLordOfTime> because that'd seem like a hugely bad thing
<cjwatson> TheLordOfTime: Well, depending on what the stated security model of expiry dates actually is
<cjwatson> Which I have not checked
<TheLordOfTime> true.
<TheLordOfTime> dmXE: that should work, yes.
<dmXE> Ok I did that and am reuploading
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey does indeed point to "Sync and Publish Keys"
<cjwatson> dmXE: ok, that worked as far as it went, but now you have a proper rejection
<cjwatson> dmXE: which FWIW can be fixed by building the source package with the -sa option, since this is the first upload of this .orig.tar.gz (apparently)
<dmXE> yes. so sync worked it seems
<cjwatson> apparently so
 * cjwatson -> away
<dmXE> othat is great
<dmXE> It is accepted now. thank you everybody.
<dmXE> just a small question: why doesn't launchpad send an email about the problems such as this one to the user? wouldn't it be helpful?
<dobey> becasue it can't validate that you are who you say you are
<dmXE> it looks to me like it's worth the risk. but maybe i am wrong. anyway... thank you for your time. bye...
<TheLordOfTime> how long does it normally take for the launchpad PPAs to pick up a new upload?
<TheLordOfTime> from near instant to 5 minutes or something?
<dobey> somewhere between 0 and infinity
<wgrant> TheLordOfTime: A minute or two.
<TheLordOfTime> dobey: heh
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant: that's what i thought, thanks.
<TheLordOfTime> is there a way to cancel dep-wait'd builds in PPAs?
<TheLordOfTime> because I've got some that're depwait'd and they'll FTBFS because of a third-party nginx module and I have to talk to the third-party module devs to see if they can fix it
<wgrant> TheLordOfTime: You can retry them manually and then cancel them
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant: no way to do that en masse or with an API call is there?
<TheLordOfTime> i'd rather not have to do it for 6 separate pages :/
<wgrant> You could use an API call, but surely it's not that terrible to click through six pages.
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant: on a netbook it is
<TheLordOfTime> small screen, no external mouse, crap touchpad >.>
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant: meh, i've cancelled them, but that should be an option, IMO, for dep-wait builds, to just force-cancel it without first telling it to retry *shrugs*
<KI7MT> Heello all .. I have a bit of a dilemma and not sure what the right what should eb done next. Is this the right place to ask about bzr + launchpad?
<wgrant> KI7MT: Sure
<KI7MT> Ok .. kinda of a long story.
<KI7MT> Last night I pushed an MP (merge proposal) to launchpad for ubuntu-doc, that got merged as was well .. except I'd made a blunder or two and had to fixe it, so I sent aother wiht the fixes.
<KI7MT> After send the second one up, which is still awaiting merge, I fixed another bug
<KI7MT> and I sent that up, after bzr commit --fixes lp:1234567 -m "Mindor text fix"
<KI7MT> I then used bzr bundle > new-bug-fix.txt
<KI7MT> And there's the problem, it pulled for whatever reason, parts of my second MP along wiht the minor bug fix, and I dont know whay or how to fix that.
<wgrant> Hm, why were you using 'bzr bundle'?
<wgrant> You don't need a bundle to use merge proposals.
<KI7MT> wgrant, Normally, I would not, but that'w hat the ubuntu-docs directions said to do, as there's only like 6 folks that are commiters.
<wgrant> I'd check the history on that wiki page; that instruction is probably more than 5 years old.
<wgrant> ubuntu-docs just uses Launchpad merge proposals nowadays, AFAIK.
<KI7MT> Here's the link, it's a short page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/SystemDocumentation/Submitting
<wgrant> "Another way it to make a merge proposal using Launchpad: "
<wgrant> I'd use that method :)
<KI7MT> wgrant, Yeah, Im not going to use the bundle again for sure. Quesiton , can I have more that one MP on LP for the same repo?
<KI7MT> *more than one .. .
<wgrant> KI7MT: You can only have one active MP between any one pair of branches.
<wgrant> But that should be fine, since the old is merged now, right?
<wgrant> So you can create a new MP, since the old one is no longer active.
<KI7MT> Ok, so until they merge my second MP .. I can't send a second. What about working more fixes locally, how does that affect my local version>
<KI7MT> sri my KB is seriously not workign well at all here, sri abt the typo's
<wgrant> Hm, what are these new fixes?
<wgrant> Are they fixes for problems that are blocking the previous merge proposal from being merged?
<wgrant> Or are they unrelated fixes?
<wgrant> In the latter case, you'd normally create a separate branch for them.
<wgrant> And then propose that.
<KI7MT> well, the first and second MP's were on the same set of files, the bug fix using bzr bundle, was totally unrelated.
<wgrant> Right, totally unrelated usually means it should be a separate branch.
<wgrant> No point conflating the two unrelated fixes.
<KI7MT> wgrant, Well let me take that back then, the files I was working on / fixing were unrealted, but still part of the ubuntu-docs system docs.
<wgrant> Sure
<wgrant> But the changes aren't related, apart from being on the same project.
<KI7MT> The bug fix was on Synaptic documentation, and the MP's were on the Online Accounts applicaiton.
<wgrant> So it's simpler to review them separately.
<wgrant> So it should be a separate MP, so a separate branch.
<KI7MT> So you suggest, if I have a MP pending, pull the branch again, seperate location, and work fixes that way ?
<wgrant> Right. Normally people have one branch per fix.
<KI7MT> Oh, ok I didn't know that ..
<KI7MT> Ok thank you that clears up the whole, and make it easy really.
<wgrant> https://code.launchpad.net/~wgrant/launchpad/+branches?field.lifecycle=ALL for example
<KI7MT> *whole deal
<KI7MT> ok, so for each item,. module, widget, fix, you pull and use a seperate branch.
<KI7MT> but then push that fix as an MP
<KI7MT> SO one last question, you said I can only have one MP per papair, but I can have many pairs in my local repo ?
<KI7MT> *per pair
<KI7MT> wgrant, Thank you, I think I got it now.
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant: to confirm: package-1.2.3-1~precise0.1 > package-1.2.3-1~precise0 in a PPA, right?
<TheLordOfTime> i.e. the system won't yell at me for an older version?
<TheLordOfTime> s/for/about/
<TheLordOfTime> ... nevermind, question answered on my own
 * TheLordOfTime facedesks
<wgrant> TheLordOfTime: It is
<wgrant> You can use dpkg --compare-versions to check
<wgrant> $ dpkg --compare-versions 1.2.3-1~precise0.1 gt 1.2.3-1~precise0 && echo yes || echo no
<wgrant> yes
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant: yeah, i had already uploaded it but it was slow to complain is all
<TheLordOfTime> s/complain/respond "accepted"/
 * TheLordOfTime blames cosmic rays
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant: similarly, 1.2.3-1 is greater than 1.2.3-1~precise0.1, right?  I remember reading that ~something will basically say "this is before that actual version number"
<TheLordOfTime> s/say/be interpreted as/
<wgrant> Right, '~' is less than ''
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant: what's the underlying mechanism to determine that, by the way?
<TheLordOfTime> probably not the best thing to be poking around about that, but i'm curious :P
<wgrant> TheLordOfTime: I don't understand the question.
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant: how does the system determine '~' is less than '', and 0.1 is greater than 0 and such?
 * TheLordOfTime failed to word the question right at first, and apologizes
<wgrant> There is code in dpkg to implement the ordering defined by http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<TheLordOfTime> "The lexical comparison is a comparison of ASCII values modified so that all the letters sort earlier than all the non-letters and so that a tilde sorts before anything, even the end of a part."
<TheLordOfTime> ahh that answers part of that.  :)
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant: thanks for the link.  :)
<wgrant> :)
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant: in other news i fixed the FTBFS >.>  i had to disable a module >.>
#launchpad 2014-01-11
<TheLordOfTime> how long before older versions of a package are removed from the +packages list for a PPA?
<TheLordOfTime> ... nevermind, it finally removed em
<TheLordOfTime> (slow update)
<TheLordOfTime> is there lag in the system that publishes packages in PPAs right now?
<wgrant> TheLordOfTime: Latency is usually somewhere below 15 minutes.
<wgrant> As it is now.
<TheLordOfTime> ... i think i forgot to click "copy binaries" and it's trying to rebuild the source... *facepalm*
<TheLordOfTime> meh...
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant: it's being slower than I need it to, it's got depwaits again :/
<TheLordOfTime> (although the FTBFS issue is resolved)
<wgrant> The depwaits will autoretry an hour or so after publication is complete, or you can retry them manually once it's done.
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant: more concerned about the fail-to-install, the three packages that I need to publish that will fix the depwait will also fix a "Missing Required Packages" installation error...
<TheLordOfTime> so if anyone uses the nginx mainline PPA with the versions that were published before this round of ppa package copying are going to run into errors, and I'm tired of project-level bugs about stupid crap that i can attribute to launchpad lagging
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<TheLordOfTime> meh, it'll resolve itself eventually I assume
<wgrant> TheLordOfTime: A common way to avoid arch skew is to build the packages in a staging PPA, and copy them all to a separate PPA for users once they're all built.
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant: [14/01/10 19:49:48] <TheLordOfTime> ... i think i forgot to click "copy binaries" and it's trying to rebuild the source... *facepalm*
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant: and that's what I already do...
<TheLordOfTime> but because of my mistake, and the publisher lagtime...
<TheLordOfTime> the issue remains
<TheLordOfTime> both issues remain, actually, the depwait and the fail-to-install
<TheLordOfTime> because the binary-copy of the init-system-helpers package into the ppa is being slowed down because of the speed of the publisher
 * TheLordOfTime did hit "copy the binaries" for that package though
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant: it seems it caught up, but meh
<TheLordOfTime> it seems to be working now
<KI7MT> Whats the best way to update a pending MP that has been tagged as Needs Fixing .. should they reject it and just have the user resend the amended proposal?
<cjwatson> KI7MT: Ideally, the submitter of the MP should just push additional commits to the very same branch that fix the issues raised in the review.
<cjwatson> KI7MT: Those will then automatically show up after the review comments, and if there are further comments everything interleaves nicely.
<cjwatson> KI7MT: People often seem to end up in a pattern of sending a new MP, but it's unnecessary and harder to follow.
<KI7MT> cjwatson, thanks, that sounds like a plan. I like that way better than cancel - reissue :-)
<cjwatson> KI7MT: One of my own is https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/refactor-cron-germinate/+merge/84624; if you page through it you can see several cycles of review and additional commits
<KI7MT> cjwatson, so it's the same as if we were pushing to a project, bzr push <branch> , ?   do we need do do additional commits and log comments?
<cjwatson> yes and yes
<KI7MT> *need to do .. .
<cjwatson> you can likely just "bzr push" if you've pushed that branch already; bzr normally remembers
<cjwatson> "bzr info" will tell you the recorded push branch
<KI7MT> cjwatson, Ok, thanks, I'll give that a shot over sending a new MP
<pabs3> wgrant: with the fixed version of python-lazr.restfulclient I get fewer errors but still quite a few: http://people.debian.org/~pabs/tmp/errors-2.tar.xz
<wgrant> pabs3: Did you blow away the corrupt cache?
<pabs3> I did yes
<pabs3> and all the previous errors
<wgrant> What is the approximate failure rate?
<pabs3> it is hard to say really. maybe 10%
<wgrant> That number of SSL errors is pretty extraordinary.
<wgrant> and certainly not on our end.
<wgrant> Is this still running inside a WSGI application?
<pabs3> yes
<wgrant> Are the failures reproducible outside it?
<pabs3> not sure how to run a wsgi app outside of wsgi
<wgrant> pabs3: Well, presumably the code that uses launchpadlib is reasonably easy to isolate and run several thousand times standalone, to see if the crashes still occur.
<pabs3> will try
<pabs3> wgrant: got one error so far, the TypeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute '__getitem__' in calendar.py", line 607, in timegm
<wgrant> pabs3: Hm, any others?
<pabs3> none yet
<pabs3> wgrant: the non-wsgi script completed checking 75 bugs 100 times each and the only error was the timegm one
<ENQ> hello
<ENQ> maybe someone might help solve my problem, i have MSP430G2553 lauchpad, currently using energia to code, i have SPI RF transmitter, and im getting very unstable SPI readings from RF registers
<ENQ> or am i on the wrong launchpad?
<Dudytz> hi all ... I have been downloaded the sources of gnucash, made some changes and named the release has 2.6.0-1myname1 ... this myname1 is my suffix. After the package installation, the aptitude says that my package is old then the package 2.6.0-1 and try to upgrade it ... whats wrong with the name?
<dobey> Dudytz: you should ask for packaging help on #ubuntu-packaging i think. that doesn't really have anything to do with launchpad.net :)
<Dudytz> ok
<Dudytz> dobey: thank you
<Dudytz> hi all .. after a dput with successfully uploaded packages, how long I need to wait to see the packages in the launchpad web interface?
<TheLordOfTime> Dudytz: 2 - 5 minutes usually before the PPA system picks it up
<TheLordOfTime> Dudytz: check your email to see if it was rejected or accepted, it'll email your primary LP email address if you upload to a PPA, I think
<Dudytz> ok, I'm wait
<Dudytz> thank you
<TheLordOfTime> Dudytz: note that if you get an email that it was rejected it won't show up in the LP PPA web interface
<TheLordOfTime> at all
<TheLordOfTime> if it was accepted it'll show up, but it can sometimes take a few minutes
<TheLordOfTime> (0 to infinity, but 2 - 5 minutes on average)
<Dudytz> the DBEMAIL variable is not my primary email in launchpad ... is a problem?
 * TheLordOfTime leaves that for the experts to answer, as he has to fix a server at the moment
<dobey> no
<Dudytz> ok
<Dudytz> ok guys ... after 15 min I don't see the package in launchpad and no email arrivied
<dobey> then it's taking longer, in a spam folder, or you signed the source package with a gpg key that is expired, or not the one that is specified in your launchpad profile
<Dudytz> oh! is it ... I have changed the gpg key ... I need to update it in launchpad
<Dudytz> I try now
<Dudytz> now I have a local problem with dput ... the message is "Package has already been uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net" ... how to force the upload? seems a local problem
<Dudytz> ops ... -f
<Dudytz> dobey: thank you ... I see the package! :)
<Dudytz> TheLordOfTime: thank you!
<Dudytz> dobey: why the dch says that the version 2.6.0-1~ppa1 is less than 2.6.0-1 ?
<Dudytz> the same for 2.6.0-1ppa1
<JZA> hi anyone know how can I get a zip of the project as opposed to a bzr checkout?
<JZA> I think there was like a service that allow you to do a general zip (or tar.gz) package of the project.
<jtaylor> has something changed with recipes in trusty? https://code.launchpad.net/~jtaylor/+recipe/ipython-daily
<jtaylor> all but trusty succeeded
<JZA> can anyone help me?
<Logan_> !patience | JZA
<ubot5> JZA: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<JZA> hi anyone know how can I get a zip of the project as opposed to a bzr checkout?
<Logan_> ...
<dobey> dayangkun: because it is
<dobey> jtaylor: dpkg is more strict in trusty
<jtaylor> so I have to remove the revision?
<dobey> jtaylor: you need to remove the "-0"
<jtaylor> hm and turn the ~ into a +
<dobey> no
<jtaylor> yes or I'll break upgrades
<jtaylor> I have a weird feeling of deja vu
<jtaylor> did this happened before at some point?
<jtaylor> hm how do I get packaged version to superseed that now
<dobey> huh?
<jtaylor> 1.1.0+mirror1+r270-0~71~ubuntu12.04.1 < 1.1.1-1
<jtaylor> is not true
<dobey> yes it is
<dobey> 1.1.0 < 1.1.1
<jtaylor> oh right, made a typo
#launchpad 2015-01-05
<leitao> quick question about launchpad build package page. What does PROPOSED/RELEASE means on the title? Example: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powerpc-utils/1.2.18+r1.1.3-24ubuntu1/+build/5604267 and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozjs17/17.0.0-2/+build/6406057
<cjwatson> leitao: that's the pocket: PROPOSED -> e.g. trusty-proposed, RELEASE -> e.g. trusty
<cjwatson> leitao: most Ubuntu builds happen in proposed nowadays, but there are some exceptions.  In the case of the first build there, it was part of the initial ppc64el bootstrap, which was operating mostly on packages that had already auto-migrated from trusty-proposed to trusty.
<leitao> cjwatson, got it. Makes sense. Thank you
<cjwatson> np
#launchpad 2015-01-06
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/~laney is oopsing consistently for me, e.g. OOPS-29f7ba54f72d33e36d4682f396ff82b3
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-29f7ba54f72d33e36d4682f396ff82b3
<cjwatson> Oopses are lagging pretty badly right now, but for me the traceback ends with:
<cjwatson> ProgrammingError: syntax error at or near ")"<br /> LINE 1: ...rmaCategory.title FROM KarmaCategory WHERE id IN () ORDER BY...<br /> ^<br /> <br />
<cjwatson> wgrant,stub: ^- something to do with the karma fiddling?
<stub> yeah, some code assuming there is some karma for something :-/
<wgrant> Oh, it must assume that there's at least one KarmaCache for each KarmaTotalCache, I guess.
<cjwatson> Should we get webops to run foaf-update-karma-cache?  It's not going to run for quite a few hours otherwise
<cjwatson> Pretty sure the offending method is Person._getContributedCategories BTW
<cjwatson>         ids = ",".join(str(id) for [id] in cur.fetchall())
<cjwatson>         return KarmaCategory.select("id IN (%s)" % ids)
<stub> I'm running the script now
<stub> Anything to distract me from Cassandra
<cjwatson> stub: It takes four hours
<stub> Laney: your page is fixed
<Laney> ♥
<Laney> And I have karma. Not sure I would have been able to go on otherwise.
<Odd_Bloke> When built packages in a PPA are awaiting publishing, is there any way of knowing when it will actually happen?
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: You basically just have to poll; they're awaiting a fairly frequent cron job finishing
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: In practice it's generally on the order of ten minutes
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Cool; never sure if I should go and make a cup of tea or not. :p
<TGreaves> Hi all. I'm having a bit of fun and games with post-build uploads which I've not come across before, whilst trying to do a bit of rough packaging of petsc-master. I have a successful build, but then an unhandled exception when the resulting debs are being uploaded, viz: https://launchpad.net/~fluidity-core/+archive/ubuntu/petsc-experiment/+build/6692422 . Any tips on how to resolve this, or indeed hints as to what I might have done to cause this, woul
<cjwatson> TGreaves: Yes, I'm looking into that at the moment, don't know the cause yet
<TGreaves> Thank you!
<cjwatson> TGreaves: It's not your build's fault - it's affecting all build uploads
<TGreaves> OK! I'll sacrifice a few goats over here for you :-) (And come back to my packaging tomorrow)
<cjwatson> TGreaves: Fixed and retried.
<TGreaves> cjwatson: Many thanks!
<natefoo> i'm unable to get/branch a certain branch in lp, i believe due to a bzr bug that existed during the time that certain branches were created?
<natefoo> the branch is lp:ubuntu/trusty/mailman
<natefoo> the bug seems to be the same as this https://bugs.launchpad.net/udd/+bug/848064
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 888615 in Bazaar "duplicate for #848064 UDD branch freshness checker breaks on incomplete history" [High,Confirmed]
<natefoo> could anyone let me know if they're able to branch that?
<maxb> natefoo: Yes, I can branch it. (Probably because I have disabled the freshness checker)
<maxb> launchpad.packaging_verbosity = off
<natefoo> hey, that works. =)
<natefoo> thanks,
<natefoo> hmm, this isn't even the source branch for trusty's version of the mailman package.
#launchpad 2015-01-08
<ricotz> hello, something seems wrong with the ppa publishers, e.g. https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging/+packages?field.name_filter=boxes&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=vivid which was built 8 hours ago
<ricotz> wgrant, hi :) ^
<wgrant> Investigating.
<cjwatson> ricotz: That's published now.
<alkisg> Hi, for the last couple of hours my PPA builds say "All builds were built successfully but have not yet been published".
<alkisg> It never needed that long before, is this normal? https://code.launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/+archive/ubuntu/proposed/+packages
<cjwatson> alkisg: There was a failure due to a librarian outage overnight.  It's in the process of recovering now.
<alkisg> Thank you cjwatson :)
<cjwatson> alkisg: That's finally published.
#launchpad 2015-01-09
<brainwash> I've set the status of all affected packages to incomplete, but the auto expire countdown did not start.
<brainwash> bug 1175601
<ubot5> bug 1175601 in xfce4-session (Ubuntu) "Two Chromium background instances and a browser window open on boot without my permission" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1175601
<brainwash> usually it does, so why not this time?
<sergio-br2> hello
<sergio-br2> does someone knows if is this right?
<sergio-br2> 3.10.44-11ddaac-20150109-11 < 3.10.44-981b066-20150109-10
<sergio-br2> 3.10.44-11ddaac-20150109-11 is lower than 3.10.44-981b066-20150109-10 ?
<dobey> yes
<teward> sergio-br2: yes, because the 981b066 is higher than 11ddaac
<dobey> sergio-br2: you should not include git revision hash values in version numbers. it's a bad idea
<sergio-br2> hum, so you got problem to update like this version numbering
<sergio-br2> but I can add git ids in the end, right?
<dobey> also, version numbers should only have one - in them for debian packages
<teward> i agree with dobey on both counts
<dobey> no, you should have the git id in the version at all, really
<teward> sergio-br2: you shouldn't have the gitid in the version at all, in fact, better to refer to the git rev in the changelog instead for a new release based off a different gitid
<dobey> if the git tree was imported to a bzr branch in some way, you can use the bzr revno, which is just a number so much better for version numbering, or you can use just the timestamp
<dobey> but hash strings are very bad for version comparison
<sergio-br2> yeah, i use it
<sergio-br2> the revno
<dobey> hashes are not incremental
<dobey> they are just hashes
<sergio-br2> yup
<sergio-br2> thanks
<teward> sergio-br2: the way i get the git hash in, if i have to, i put that in the changelogs for the package - "New release based off of upstream git (HASHHERE)", but the hash string should never be in the version string for the package, as dobey says
<teward> (for sanity and version comparison)
<sergio-br2> yeah
<sergio-br2> just curious
<sergio-br2> trying to help a friend
<mtrnord> hello :D how long does it usually take until I will retrive an Email after uploading the source?
<dobey> infinitely long if your package didn't have a valid gpg signature
<dobey> otherwise, normally a few minutes for an accept/reject mail
<mtrnord> dobey: :/ than it seems that my gpg signature has a problem. But on my PC is everything correct (in the terminal are no errors). And I added this key to Launchpad also. What is maybe my problem?
<dobey> did the package appear in your ppa?
<mtrnord> ahh I see Launchpad use the wrong alias :/
<dobey> well, there you go
<mtrnord> no it works :D I get an reject email. But I thing that is better than nothing :D
<mtrnord> *now
#launchpad 2015-01-10
<darpa_droid> hi everyone
<darpa_droid> I've got following message when uploading package to my ppa:
<darpa_droid> Rejected:
<darpa_droid> File daq_2.0.4-3ubuntu1~trusty.debian.tar.gz already exists in Stable, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors.
<darpa_droid> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<darpa_droid> In the solution saying: downloading the pristine original tarball from the location pointed in the rejection message;
<darpa_droid> But :
<darpa_droid> 1. There is no location pointed to tarball in the message
<darpa_droid> 2. Even more there is no the tarball (package) at all
<darpa_droid> How I can fix the problem?
<wgrant> darpa_droid: 1) Visit the PPA's page on launchpad.net.
<wgrant> 2) I don't understand what you mean.
<wgrant> Oh, but that's not an orig.tar.gz, so that won't help you much.
<wgrant> darpa_droid: You need to change the package version. You can't upload two different packages with the same version.
<darpa_droid> > 2) I don't understand what you mean. I have been wanted to say that I deleted the package from my ppa yesyterday
<darpa_droid> And sorry for my bad English
<darpa_droid> =)
<wgrant> darpa_droid: Even if you've deleted the old one, you still need to change the version.
<darpa_droid> ооhh thanks wgrant
<opatry> hi all
<opatry> I tried to create a "test" project within launchpad using :
<opatry> https://launchpad.net/projects/+new
<opatry> and the "Oh, I want to create a test project" button
<opatry> which redirect me to https://staging.launchpad.net/?
<opatry> and the error message tell me to retry (which I did) or tell you there is something wrong (which I'm currently doing)
<opatry> the whole staging launchpad seems to be broken
#launchpad 2015-01-11
<slackner> wgrant: was just trying to fix some build/dependency issues, and do some testing builds, but now i get "You have exceeded today&#x27;s quota for ubuntu trusty, ubuntu precise." - https://code.launchpad.net/~pipelight/+recipe/wine-compholio-daily
<slackner> wgrant: is it possible to reset that quota? we can't really wait 24 hours until we fix that ^^
<slackner> wgrant: ah, when one of the other devs pushes it, it still works - so everything fine, we have at least a workaround ;)
<tgm4883> Shouldn't the members of the team that is marked as "bug supervisor" of a project be able to see bugs against a project that are set as private?
<wgrant> tgm4883: No. Those bugs need to be shared with them through the project's +sharing page, or they must be subscribed to the specific bug.
<wgrant> tgm4883: Tying bug edit permissions to bug view permissions is too inflexible.
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> wgrant: how does the initial set of users get view access to it then?
<wgrant> tgm4883: Which initial set of users?
<tgm4883> wgrant: like me, how did I get the initial access to view the private bug?
<tgm4883> for instance https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/763872
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 763872 not found
<wgrant> tgm4883: Did you file the private bug?
<tgm4883> nope
<wgrant> ~ubuntu-crashes-universe is subscribed.
<wgrant> You must be a member of that team.
<tgm4883> probably indirectly
<stuartm> well that would be amusing, private bugs can only be viewed by those who submitted them, not those in a position to actually fix them
<wgrant> Sure.
<wgrant> But Ubuntu's bug supervisor team is huge.
<wgrant> We don't want to trust random bug triagers with access to all the private bugs...
<tgm4883> wgrant: out of curiosity, I don't suppose ~ubuntu-crashes-universe also grants access to errors.ubuntu.com
<wgrant> tgm4883: I don't think so, but that's not a system I have any significant experience with.
<wgrant> The team was initially created so ~ubuntu-dev could have access to semi-sanitised apport crashes.
<stuartm> tgm4883: is there actually any sensitive info in the bug report? Apart from SD credentials I can't think of anything which could be considered that sensitive
<tgm4883> ok, well at least we know how it works now.
<stuartm> well not unless the user was browsing their porn collection when it crashed
<tgm4883> stuartm: no I don't believe so
<tgm4883> wgrant is there anything that automatically marks it as private, or is that the user doing it?
<wgrant> tgm4883: Crashes are always private by default, as they contain core dumps.
<wgrant> Apport will then retrace and remove the core dump, then subscribe ~ubuntu-crashes-universe.
<tgm4883> ah, so as long as the core dump doesn't contain private data, we should be able to safely change it to public?
<wgrant> It remains private, as the stacktrace may still contain sensitive information.
<wgrant> Revealing coredumps publicly is never a good idea, but stack traces can be safe if verified.
<wgrant> In this case the expanded variables etc. don't appear to contain passwords or anything, so it's probably safe to make it public.
<tgm4883> ok (I know almost nothing of what exists in the core dumps)
#launchpad 2016-01-11
<cjwatson> mwhudson: afraid not - it would probably be a good thing to have, though I'd suggest ubuntu-dev-tools rather than ubuntu-archive-tools
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: cjwatson: Could someone bump the priority of https://launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/cpc/+build/48541 for me?
<Odd_Bloke> (And could you remind me who can do that, so I can ping the right people in future?)
<xnox> Odd_Bloke, well, looking at https://launchpad.net/builders and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+builds?build_text=&build_state=pending&arch_tag=s390x
<xnox> it's simply a bunch of haskell stuff building.
<xnox> and should be done quickly-ish. About 4 or 5 builds per builder left. Is not much.
<Odd_Bloke> xnox: Every refresh of the build page has increased the 'Start in' time, so I suspected that something was queueing new builds which were all taking priority.  But if that's not the case, then I don't mind waiting.
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Done.
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: Danke.
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: It's best to poke me or Colin, or WebOps if neither of us are around and it's critical.
<xnox> Odd_Bloke, that "something" probably was archive auto sync =) and you can blame debian people for uploading haskell =)
<Odd_Bloke> I would send a strongly worded complaint if I could work out how to use the IO monad to send email. ;)
<xnox> Odd_Bloke, mark@ubuntu.com ;-)
<Odd_Bloke> ^_^
<xnox> Odd_Bloke, it's done \o/
<xnox> Odd_Bloke, but there is no -lxd.tar.gz ?!
 * xnox is downloading the lot at the moment.
<Odd_Bloke> xnox: Ah, no, -lxd.tar.gz is produced in our build system (because it requires us to include information that is difficult to pass through to the buildds).
<xnox> Odd_Bloke, ah, ok. So i guess copy this over to private file share, or i can do that. Whichever.
<xnox> Odd_Bloke, but could you run the by-products through to make -lxd.tar.gz?
<Odd_Bloke> Oh, sigh, can't download from LP directly from private-fileshare.
<xnox> and then create simple stream, and have that all on the private file share?
<Odd_Bloke> xnox: Creating simple streams is far from simple.
<xnox> Odd_Bloke, >_<
<Odd_Bloke> xnox: And private-fileshare uses OpenID, so it's pretty much impossible to use with a script.
<xnox> horum.
<xnox> in that case private-fileshare is no good.
<Odd_Bloke> Well, it's fine for me pointing people at files for testing purposes.
<Odd_Bloke> But it's no good for delivery, certainly.
<xnox> is it really openid?! even when connected to vpn?
 * xnox goes to try to find private file share docs
<Odd_Bloke> Oh, hm, I'm not connected to the VPN so I don't know.
<Odd_Bloke> xnox: Yeah, I'm connected to the VPN and attempting to access from a private session redirects to login.ubuntu.com.
<xnox> =(
<mgz> use lillypilly?
<xnox> mgz, no..... we want something behind the vpn, without oauth.
<xnox> people.canonical.com is public.
<mgz> hm, but need better than no one is looking for the url auth?
<DrunkenDwarf> Hi all. Hoping someone can help, im trying to clean up my packaging and distrobution so my first time working with PPAs, ive built a source package and dput it to my ppa, but in the launchpad page it still says my ppa does not contain any packages. there were no errors in pushing, the output is here: http://pastebin.com/EA92dUrP ... not quite sure why its not showing up
<cjwatson> DrunkenDwarf: Our system sent you an automatic rejection email; can you please check for it?
<cjwatson> (check spam folders, etc.)
<DrunkenDwarf> ahhhh. that literally just pinged through to my phone. thanks ... hmmm
<cjwatson> we need to know what release of Ubuntu to build this package for; current supported releases are precise, trusty, vivid, wily, and xenial.  no such release as "STABLE"
<DrunkenDwarf> ahhhh. thats for the Ubuntu release. .. i see. thought it was the package release as many tutorials showed "UNSTABLE" being an option.... thankyou, ill fix that
<cjwatson> It would be lower-case "unstable"; but that refers to Debian unstable
<DrunkenDwarf> i see. that makes sense
<cjwatson> which is the sort-of-a-release where new packages are uploaded
<dobey> hmm, seems a lot of the x86 builders are offline. something with prodstack?
<cjwatson> We've had a lot of reliability problems lately; poked as a temporary measure
<cjwatson> (I should finish this enormous branch rather than digging into it)
<dobey> ah ok
<cjwatson> (Probably not prodstack; builders are in scalingstack, which is several separate clouds.  They do have a bit of exposure to prodstack problems but this is probably not that.)
<dobey> oh right
<wxl> am i reading correctly that github is not supported as a remote tracker? https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/RemoteTrackerCoverage
<dobey> did github even have issues yet, 7 years ago?
<dobey> (because that's when that wiki page was last updated) :)
<cjwatson> wxl: Afraid so.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/848666
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 848666 in Launchpad itself "Support GitHub issues as external bugtracker" [Low,Triaged]
<cjwatson> It needs explicit modelling of the remote issue tracker and how to slurp information from it; not ridiculously hard but a little too big a task to be just slotted in round the edges
<dobey> cjwatson: could we get someone to update that wiki page a bit (i would but i don't know the actual statuses), as Google Code is at least no more afaik
<wxl> right right. well i'll subscribe to the bug and see what happens in the future. i will admit that most of lxde's development has moved to github, so for lubuntu, especially with lxqt on the horizon, i'd say that's an important addition, but not like we can't work around it.
<cjwatson> dobey: Wouldn't be a bad idea, but I really don't know the external bug tracker stuff very well myself.  wgrant might.
<dobey> yeah, github issues will probably be even more useful when all the other git work gets finished up
<dobey> cjwatson: sure. :)
<cjwatson> I think it may just be a matter of removing google code; it's a while since there was much other development on external trackers ...
<cjwatson> at least at that sort of basic level
<cjwatson> github issues would be useful in combination with git imports, indeed
<dobey> cjwatson: maybe add a column for github as well, with a link to the bug report?
<cjwatson> good idea, let me do that much at least
<dobey> cjwatson: cool, thanks. that should at least make it easier for people to see the status when they are curious and end up on that page
<cjwatson> r8330 is a good example of how to do simple linking support, though
<cjwatson> posting here mostly for reference in case somebody fancies trying github issue linking based on that
<cjwatson> (there are several levels of possible support here)
<cjwatson> added a column to the wiki
<dobey> cool
#launchpad 2016-01-12
<_aD> I'm getting "load balancer took too long to connect to an application server" but can't see scheduled work or an outage listed on the Twitter account
<_aD> has something taken a lie down? :-)
<wgrant> _aD: What was the URL?
<_aD> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~widelands-dev/widelands/trunk/revision/7696
<wgrant> Ah, codebrowse, notoriously unreliable.
<wgrant> Let me see.
<_aD> I'd browsed a few other revisions without a problem, then started getting that error a few minutes ago
<_aD> The problem child, eh?
<wgrant> We use pygments for syntax highlighting, and every year or so someone writes some new code that causes it to take exponential time.
<wgrant> That's what usually makes it unhappy, at least.
<_aD> taking a page out of Windows Update's book, then
<wgrant> Come now, we're not quite that catastrophically slow.
<_aD> Or RAM hungry :-)
<_aD> looks to be working again now wgrant, many thanks for your TLC
<_aD> and/or application of the hammer
#launchpad 2016-01-13
<icey> is there a place to see my requested reviews(merge proposals where my review is requested?)
<icey> ah, https://code.launchpad.net/{LP USERNAME}/+activereviews , nevermind :)
<dobey> right. ~/+activereviews
<iamzenitraM> hi! we've begun having trouble connecting to Launchpad from EC2 (and only from EC2)
<iamzenitraM> is there any maintenance going on?
<axino> iamzenitraM: hi ! which region ?
<iamzenitraM> axino: us-east-1b, seems to work now though!
<axino> iamzenitraM: we noticed transit issues between London and us-east-1 earlier today, via Telia. Now traffic seems to route via Cogent, and it's better.
<iamzenitraM> oh well, thanks :D
#launchpad 2016-01-14
<sidi> Just wanting to confirm something I strongly suspect: there is no way for Quilt to support patches on or additions of binary files? I'm patching theme packages and need to add additional PNG files.
<wgrant> sidi: quilt itself can't, but the 3.0 (quilt) Debian source package format can include extra binaries listed in debian/source/include-binaries.
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: I assume that you are depending on armhf cloud images for ScalingStack, right?
<Odd_Bloke> (cjwatson: ^)
<Odd_Bloke> Oh, wait, perhaps you're using the arm64 images for the armhf builders.
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: Right.  We could use the armhf images in principle, but multi-architecture builders can be more efficiently deployed so we'd prefer that.  I believe there's an SRU in process to let us emulate armhf more accurately.
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: OK, so if we were to drop armhf cloud images in xenial, that wouldn't make you sad?
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: It *probably* won't affect us, but wgrant is a little more current on this
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Why would you drop armhf cloud images?
<wgrant> We don't current use them, but they're pretty handy for testing and it'd be nice to leave the option open/
<wgrant> Given they don't even have a bootloader, are they non-trivial to build?
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: (but other consumers of scalingstack, eg. pitti, want to use armhf cloud-images and I'm trying to sort the cloud config out so they can)
<sergio-br2> launchpad seems slow today
#launchpad 2016-01-15
<wgrant> sergio-br2: What specifically?
<sergio-br2> https://code.launchpad.net/~libretro/+recipe/retroarch-daily
<sergio-br2> 4h to start "build uploading"
<sergio-br2> hey wgrant
<wgrant> sergio-br2: Those builds are only two hours old.
<sergio-br2> :p
<sergio-br2> but it normally takes only a few minutes
<wgrant> We had some problems with a build cloud earlier.
<sergio-br2> ah
<happyaron> wondering what's the interval between two probes for archive mirror and cd mirror?
<wgrant> happyaron: Roughly a day, except around releases.
<happyaron> so can you help me check what's the problem for this mirror? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirrors.tuna.tsinghua.edu.cn-archive
<happyaron> there was an outage, but has recovered for 2 days
<wgrant> happyaron: It looks like there's a bit of a backlog at the moment. I suspect its next probe is about 12 hours away.
<wgrant> Let me see if I can improve the backlog a little.
<happyaron> thanks
<Guest7136> Hey, does anyone know if launchpad is down right now?
<dobey> not afaik
<dobey> works fine here
<Guest7136> thanks. It must be something on my end - I'm having difficulties with apt-get update; can't connect right now...
<Guest7136> eh. works fine now... who knows? thanks anyways.
#launchpad 2016-01-16
<sergio-br2> https://code.launchpad.net/~dolphin-emu/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+recipebuild/1057423
<sergio-br2> why...
<sergio-br2> g++-4.9 : Depends: gcc-4.9-base (= 4.9.2-0ubuntu1~14.04) but 4.9.3-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<sergio-br2> oh man...
<sergio-br2> again this issue
<sergio-br2> I saw that this 4.9.3 appeared in the repository
<sergio-br2> can I use it instead the other PPA I'm maintaining only for gcc?
<sergio-br2> there's this gcc-4.9-base 4.9.3
<sergio-br2> but there's no full stack...
<sergio-br2> I guess there's some derp here, I mean, why you should update this package?
<sergio-br2> I guess I can fix it modifying the dependency in the PPA from default to security right?
#launchpad 2016-01-17
<kalxas> hi all
<kalxas> any admin around here? my working ppa is blocked... https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/281094
<kalxas> hi cjwatson
<kalxas> sorry to bother you with this
<cjwatson> kalxas: done
<kalxas> cjwatson, many thanks!
#launchpad 2017-01-09
<tsimonq2> Cas: You should probably email rt@ubuntu.com with what you need, those are the dedicated sysadmins that can also help.
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: please don't give that incorrect advice again
<cjwatson> Cas: sorry for the delay, responded in the ticket - let's keep it there, we'll try to keep delays shorter for this in future
<nacc> for the git importer, I presumably need to have some sort of ssh auth configured for the importer itself to run independent of my user running. Is there precedence for this sort of thing? I would like to start doing test runs of the importer running automatically for a set of packages relevant to the server team.
<cjwatson> You'd want a separate bot user.
<nacc> cjwatson: ah sure, and then give them a key, add them to the appropriate team, etc.
<nacc> cjwatson: do i have to request that user be created? or can I create a second user?
<cjwatson> if it's going to be a devops thing, you should create it yourself; if you intend it ultimately to be an IS-maintained service, you should ask IS to create it and pass credentials to you
<nacc> a fair question :)
<nacc> rbasak: --^
<rbasak> nacc: a question for jgrimm I think. We could always change the bot user though, if the only thing it's doing is uploading git repos?
<nacc> rbasak: ack
<nacc> cjwatson: if I setup a test user to do this, do i have to setup pgp keys (to sign the code of conduct) before I can add it to the appropriate team? Not getting an option to request being added as that user, and not able to search for that user as the admin of the team
<nacc> cjwatson: nm! maybe was just a delay while the user got created, i was able to add it now
#launchpad 2017-01-10
<maic23> Are there any sysops around at this time?
<maic23> I still can not log in:  (Error ID: OOPS-e5b5e4dfa4718862a70211949e96c80f)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-e5b5e4dfa4718862a70211949e96c80f
<maic23> Anyone knows if there is a better time or place to report the above issue?
<md_5> Mailing list maybe
<maic23> md_5: I can't login to join a mailing list :)
<md_5> Ah catch 22
<acheronuk> cjwatson: bug #1655298 filed as suggested the other day
<ubot5> bug 1655298 in launchpad-buildd "Indefinite build hangs during python tests of gpgme1.0 v1.8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655298
<mapreri> I'm failing on bug searching.  Is there a bug about having dependencies across bugs (bug n blocks bug m)?
<mitya57> mapreri, if you want a bug, then https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/95419
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 95419 in Launchpad itself "No way to express that bug A cannot be fixed until bug B is fixed" [High,Triaged]
<mitya57> If I remember correctly, there was some work-in-progress on this some time ago, but couldn't find it in the LP blog now.
<mapreri> mitya57: great, thank you!
<mapreri> cjwatson: is there any plan to tackle #1616624 anytime soon, or to have more antispam measures in place?  It keeps happening, see e.g. https://answers.launchpad.net/inkscape/+question/432940/+history
<cjwatson> mapreri: there are quite a few measures already in place continuously improved (wgrant runs most of them), but it's not wise to talk about them in public
<mapreri> right
<mapreri> can you kill that last spammer dinni21 at the very least? :)
<cjwatson> mapreri: dealing with that particular one is somewhere on my to-do list, certainly; just a bit non-trivial to do it without damaging legit cases
<mapreri> cjwatson: I can see what you mean, even if personally I think damaging some of those legit case is better than having the closed by spammers
<mapreri> But good to know it's on your radar
<cjwatson> mapreri: suspended
<cjwatson> (that user)
<mapreri> thanks
<wgrant> Yeah, that case is an aboslutely minuscule part of the problem. But we should resolve it eventually.
#launchpad 2017-01-11
<maic23> cjwatson: Sorry to ping you, but could you help me with my login issues. (see scrollback or  (Error ID: OOPS-b7f69926cc9941b4ea76d0e058b0227c) )
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-b7f69926cc9941b4ea76d0e058b0227c
<ppannuto> Hi all, is this the right place to ask for help with bugs.launchpad.net login issues? Every time I try to login I get:
<ppannuto> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<ppannuto> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<ppannuto> (Error ID: OOPS-879aeb39159a170e1a99431e25059dc7)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-879aeb39159a170e1a99431e25059dc7
<miliu_desktop> HI, Does any one know how to extract data from Launchpad about bugs and blueprints?
<rbasak> miliu_desktop: https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<cjwatson> mwhudson: I finally sent an RT for the git cherry-picks that should fix your golang import, so hopefully that'll get done in not too long
<cjwatson> mwhudson: https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=98938 (internal only) if you want to track it
<cjwatson> ppannuto: It looks like you have another existing and active Launchpad account (perhaps you deactivated your login.ubuntu.com account without first deactivating your Launchpad account?).  What do you want done with the two different accounts?
<d3ngar> Hi there, I seem to not be able to import an OpenGPG key
<d3ngar> It says: "Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key". Is there a way of testing this?
#launchpad 2017-01-12
<cjwatson> maic23: It looks like you have another existing and active Launchpad account (perhaps you deactivated your login.ubuntu.com account without first deactivating your Launchpad account?).  What do you want done with the two different accounts?
<maic23> cjwatson: Maybe merge them if possible?
<cjwatson> maic23: which of the two usernames would you prefer?
<maic23> The older one
<cjwatson> (probably can't do it tonight, but tomorrow morning for sure)
<maic23> This seems a rather common issue. I wonder if it was possible to warn in such case
<cjwatson> OK
<cjwatson> there's an open bug
<maic23> oh, ok fine.
<maic23> And thx for having a look!
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1607242 - it is ... complicated to get right
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1607242 in Launchpad itself "Logging into a placeholder person OOPSes if email address already on another person" [Critical,Triaged]
<cjwatson> maic23: is it your belief that you deactivated your login.u.c account as I theorised above?
<maic23> I think I clicked on "Permanentely delete account" on https://login.launchpad.net/+delete but I am not sure. It has been some weeks.
<maic23> The new account was created recently. My old account is a couple of years old
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> maic23: Try now?
<maic23> works. Thanks again
<cjwatson> no problem, sorry it took a while to be around at the same time as you
<rbasak> I'd like to identify the sponsor and uploader of a package_upload object, but don't see a suitable property. Any tips? The only way I can see is to read the changes file for "Changed-by" and check who signed the dsc file for the sponsor.
<rbasak> But that's awkward because I don't necessary have all signers' keys locally.
<rbasak> necessarily
<rbasak> If I do have to parse the changes file, is there a convenient parser in Python I can use? Or custom regex time?
<mapreri> python-debian parses changes file just fine
<mapreri> (or any other rfc 822 parser, depends if you want to parse fields like Files which deb822 already splits for you, etc)
<Laney> rbasak: udd.debian.org has an ubuntu_upload_history table too, FWIW
<rbasak> Laney: thanks, but in this case I'm processing unapproved/new queue items, so I presume they won't be in there?
<rbasak> mapreri: useful, thanks.
<Laney> rbasak: nope, sorry
<cjwatson> rbasak: We do have it internally; would you like to try to put together a branch to export the information you need?
<rbasak> cjwatson: useful to know. I'd like to add it but it's not essential so I probably shouldn't go too deep into this right now. I might get back to you for some pointers later though, thanks.
<rbasak> I was hoping it'd be already there :)
<rbasak> It's only informational - I have some code working now that imports new/unapproved queue items into our git tree, so that should help with SRU reviews. I can now easily diff against any other version instantly. I was hoping to add some metadata to the commit message to assist reviewers (eg. if contact is required) but I can leave the people information out for now, and implement it later now that I know
<rbasak> how I'd approach it.
<cjwatson> Basically self.sources[0].sourcepackagerelease.creator and self.signing_key_owner or something like that.  With a little care they could be exported as extra read-only attributes.
<rbasak> Noted in my logs, thanks :)
 * rbasak unwinds his stack and gets back to reviewing the thing he just wrote tooling to review :-)
<barry> cjwatson: hi.  i want to do a partial archive rebuild w/python3.6 as supported so we can start identifying ftbfs and fix them.  my goal is to enable 3.6 as supported (not default) for z.  doko suggested asking you to create a python packageset to make that partial rebuild easier.  what do you think?  (iirc, he or i had a script to identify packages needing rebuild for the 3.5 transition,but i know i don't have that any more)
<cjwatson> barry: well, I can't do that, creating packagesets requires either admin or techboard
<cjwatson> barry: I guess it's a reasonable approach though
<barry> cjwatson: that or just ad-hoc a rebuild in a big ol' ppa
<cjwatson> that seems easier, frankly
<barry> cjwatson: ok.  let me pursue that approach first.  thx
<ppannuto> cjwatson: Sorry, just saw your reply. I have no idea how I got two accounts. Can they be merged into one? If one is new (within the last week or so), simply deleting it would fine too
<ppannuto> thanks
<cjwatson> ppannuto: You have one from 2006 and one from 2017, I think
<cjwatson> ppannuto: Does https://launchpad.net/~psquared89+ubuntu look familiar?
<cjwatson> It has your address on it, at least
<ppannuto> yeah, that's an old e-mail for me
<ppannuto> can everything move over to ppannuto?
<ppannuto> ppannuto / pat.pannuto@gmail.com is current username / email for everything in my life
<cjwatson> Either way round is fine.
<cjwatson> I guess you must have deleted your login.ubuntu.com account at some point without deactivating your Launchpad account first.
<ppannuto> interesting, don't remember doing that, but I'd believe it - anything I need to do on my end to fix?
<cjwatson> ppannuto: Actually it might be better if I merged into ~psquared89+ubuntu, freeing up ~ppannuto, and then you can rename your account; that would preserve the account's longevity
<cjwatson> ppannuto: Is that OK with you?
<ppannuto> sounds good to me
<cjwatson> ppannuto: done; you should now be able to log in and change your username on https://launchpad.net/~/+edit
<ppannuto> perfect; looks like everything is fixed - thanks for your help!
<cjwatson> no problem
<barry> cjwatson: hi again, different question.  i'm looking at LP: #1647204 and LP: #1655298 (gpgme hang during tests).  can buildd's schroot sudo mode be easily reproduced on a local (zesty host) sbuild?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1647204 in gpgme1.0 (Ubuntu) "1.8.0-2 FTBFS in zesty 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647204
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1655298 in launchpad-buildd "Indefinite build hangs during python tests of gpgme1.0 v1.8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655298
<mwhudson> cjwatson: thanks for the git cherry picks
<mwhudson> cjwatson: would unsuspending https://code.launchpad.net/~gophers/golang/+git/golang be an apprpopriate test?
<mwhudson> cjwatson: er the staging version of that import, rather
<cjwatson> mwhudson: I have a test on qastaging (not staging), but it's broken at the moment and I haven't yet figured out why
<mwhudson> cjwatson: worth me poking too?
<cjwatson> barry: in principle probably yes; in practice it might be easier to deploy https://jujucharms.com/u/launchpad/launchpad-buildd/ (requires login for some reason)
<cjwatson> mwhudson: if you fancy dusting off your codeimport chops; I've evidently broken something fairly badly, as you can see from https://code.qastaging.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/golang/+git/golang and https://code.qastaging.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/man-db/+git/tmp
<cjwatson> "fatal: remote part of refspec is not a valid name in +refs/heads/master:refs/heads/master"  -> sadface
<mwhudson> cjwatson: that's fairly impressive
<mwhudson> cjwatson: is it possible to push to hosted git on qastaging still?
<cjwatson> mwhudson: I haven't checked but also haven't changed much there recently
<cjwatson> mwhudson: (been concentrating today on getting tests to pass on xenial, which involves debugging EVERYTHING simultaneously)
<mwhudson> cjwatson: woo
<cjwatson> barry: you can look at sbuild-package and sbuildrc in lp:launchpad-buildd for the configuration that's in use
<mwhudson> cjwatson: well no massive hurry, i can go on clicking retry on the prod import for now
<cjwatson> I don't think that'll achieve anything :)
<cjwatson> pretty sure there's a command line length limit breaking stuff
<cjwatson> or similar
<cjwatson> mwhudson: I would definitely appreciate help, but if you don't manage it then I'll probably be able to have a look either tomorrow or first thing next week
<cjwatson> always assuming that whatever comes out of the Cape Town sprint doesn't upend my world :P
<mwhudson> cjwatson: clicking retry gets the master branch updated
<mwhudson> which is all i actually care about
<cjwatson> aha
<cjwatson> I wondered why you were bothering
<mwhudson> cjwatson: i'll see how long the email mountain takes today (took some leave, pity my inbox)
<cjwatson> yeah, I meant to do that this week but ...
<barry> cjwatson: hmm, that link doesn't resolve for me, but in any case i'm going to try to debug it elsewise.  thanks
<cjwatson> barry: for some reason you have to sign in with SSO; I think it should work then?
#launchpad 2017-01-13
<joelkraehemann> hi all
<joelkraehemann> does someone know about invada-studio-plugins-lv2?
<dobey> just ask, but it sounds like you're probably asking in the wrong place
<joelkraehemann> https://answers.launchpad.net/invada-studio/+question/439212
<joelkraehemann> https://code.launchpad.net/~jkraehemann/invada-studio/invada-studio
<dobey> invada studio plug-ins are i think not developed on launchpad.net. you need to go upstream
<joelkraehemann>  how is the work-flow of providing a patch?
<joelkraehemann> the mail address in the README is from launchpad
<dobey> it's different for each project. you need to talk to the project owners
<dobey> launchpad.net is just a hosting site in that respect
<dobey> launchpad.net doesn't control the development practices of its users
#launchpad 2017-01-14
<wxl> i can't make merge requests against lp:~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation — is this because the target is personal?
<cjwatson> wxl: Yes.  Only project and package namespaces accept merge proposals.
<cjwatson> (This possibly makes slightly less sense for git than for bzr ...)
#launchpad 2018-01-08
<caraka> Any news on the farm, channel message notwithstanding?
<hloeung> AIUI, new kernels are testing on a small subset of hosts. The farm is still disabled until it's rolled out on all
<hloeung> wgrant would have more details
<wgrant> caraka: It's still probably a couple of days off, but hard to say.
<caraka> woah. Ok thanks.
<caraka> that's good to know so I'm not refreshing often.  :D
<axino> hi
<axino> any reason I can't push to a git repo I'm owning ?
<cjwatson> what exactly is happening?
<axino> cjwatson: https://pastebin.canonical.com/206956/
<axino> I could push to ~axino just fine
<cjwatson> axino: That repository is an import from GitHub
<axino> uuuuuuugh
<axino> ok
<cjwatson> can't push to imports
<axino> yea
<axino> h
<axino> not really mentioned in https://code.launchpad.net/~filebeat-charmers/filebeat-charm/+git/filebeat-charm/+ref/master
<axino> damnit I thought we owned this
<cjwatson> It's clear from the repository, but yeah, the ref is unclear.  Bug would be welcome
<axino> cjwatson: sure
<cjwatson> (It omits the push instructions, but isn't otherwise very explicit)
<axino> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1741892
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1741892 in Launchpad itself "the fact that a git repo is imported from github is unclear from the ref page" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> thanks
<axino> I guess I could add a blurb about the error
<axino> and done
<axino> cjwatson: thanks for your help
<cjwatson> np
<acheronuk> getting timeout errors trying to post a bug comment
<nacc> yeah, i think LP is down, acheronuk
<acheronuk> ok. I'll leave that until later then
<acheronuk> thx
<nacc> acheronuk: not because I know it is, just that I'm seeing the same everywhere :)
<acheronuk> can someone turn it off and on again?
<nacc> acheronuk: :)
<nacc> acheronuk: it's back
<acheronuk> I've changed my mind about my bug comment now! LOL
<nacc> acheronuk: lol
<nacc> it's like the gmail unsend
<ricotz> cjwatson, hi, I am getting requests regarding the firefox trunk builds, would it be possible to get these 6 pending builds elevated like the beta ones? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+builds
<acheronuk> any chance the LP builders will be back to general availability tomorrow? or are we looking later in the week?
<nacc> acheronuk: i don't think an ETA has been announced yet
<acheronuk> nacc: yeah, I know. I was hoping for a hint ;)
<acheronuk> or a probability
<acheronuk> or just a guess!
<tsimonq2> I'm struggling with the API a little bit... I'd like to be able to edit the default branch for a Git repository using the API but I can't quite figure out how I would go about doing that...
<tsimonq2> Are there any similar examples I could go off of?
<nacc> tsimonq2: do you have a repo object?
<nacc> tsimonq2: https://git.launchpad.net/usd-importer/tree/gitubuntu/importer.py#n407
<tsimonq2> nacc: No, but I think I can get there using that bit of code
<tsimonq2> nacc: Thanks!
<nacc> tsimonq2: the bit above that should show you how to get the repo_path https://git.launchpad.net/usd-importer/tree/gitubuntu/importer.
<nacc> bah https://git.launchpad.net/usd-importer/tree/gitubuntu/importer.py#n374
<tsimonq2> nacc: Right, that's the part I was struggling with, figuring out that syntax.
<nacc> tsimonq2: and you need to be actually auth'd to change the default branch, as well (not anonymous) iirc
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> nacc: Hrm: AttributeError: <lazr.restfulclient.resource.Collection object at 0x7f303fc1a198> object has no attribute 'getByPath'
<tsimonq2> repo_path = "~tsimonq2/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu"
<cjwatson> that method is on an individual repository, not on the collection of all repositories
<cjwatson> repo = lp.load(repo_path); repo.default_branch = 'refs/heads/foo'; repo.lp_save()
<cjwatson> something like that
<cjwatson> oh, sorry, the other getByPath!
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: so you're probably just not setting the API version to 'devel'
<cjwatson> the default version is 1.0, which doesn't expose the git stuff
<tsimonq2> Ohh, that would make sense.
<tsimonq2> Trying...
<tsimonq2> \o/
<cjwatson> (I was thinking of getRefByPath above)
<tsimonq2> Nice one, thanks again cjwatson
<cjwatson> np
#launchpad 2018-01-09
<nacc> tsimonq2: oh yeah, sorry about that!
<tsimonq2> nacc: It's all good :)
<rbasak> cjwatson: could we perhaps change launchpadlib to default to 'devel' now?
<rbasak> We're doing a mini-MySQL sprint this week so unavailability of PPA builds is biting us abit.
<rbasak> Where "we" includes me, someone from the MariaDB Foundation and someone from Oracle.
<rbasak> We mainly work in ~mysql-ubuntu
<rbasak> I'm not sure what to request, if anything. Any suggestions?
<rbasak> Was there any conclusion on granting non-Canonical people build exceptions?
<vila> https://qastaging.launchpad.net/ is dpwn ? Is that expected ? (For once I found it down before breaking it... ;)
<cjwatson> vila: it's back now, thanks
<vila> ha cool, thanks to you !
<cjwatson> rbasak: I'm torn on 'devel' for various reasons.  It may make sense.
<cjwatson> rbasak: I know the PPA situation is bad, but I don't think there's much we can safely do until it's mitigated.  We should know soon ...
<ricotz> cjwatson, hi, would you be so kind to bump these firefox beta builds again? https://launchpad.net/%7Emozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next/+packages
<ricotz> (I have cancelled the trunk builds and will upload newer ones)
<cjwatson> ricotz: rescored
<cjwatson> ricotz: unless there's a compelling security argument I'd really rather not whitelist trunk; we'll hopefully be up and running properly again reasonably soon
<ricotz> cjwatson, thank you!
<ricotz> cjwatson, the current built trunk packages do not have the timing "fix", so they are more vulnerable to spectre
<cjwatson> Right, but do they have particularly many users?
<ricotz> let me check
<ricotz> launchpad reports 5000 downloads of 59.0~a1~hg20180102r397555 builds
<cjwatson> wgrant: ^- any thoughts?
<cjwatson> that's more than I'd expected
<wgrant> cjwatson: Mmm, I suppose.
<ricotz> beta is something around 14000
<ricotz> cjwatson, not sure what the conclusion was, but the new trunk packages are up https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
#launchpad 2018-01-10
<tiagoscd__> Hey guys! Do you have any ideas on why my PPA build is stuck for more than 24 hours? https://launchpad.net/~tiagohillebrandt/+archive/ubuntu/wp-cli/+build/14223770
<tiagoscd__> I'm not sure if I did something wrong or if it is normal to take this long to build a package
<cjwatson> tiagoscd__: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-announce/2018-January/000103.html (and followup to correct the date)
<tiagoscd__> Oh gotcha, thanks @cjwatson :-) Hopefully it will get back soon (fingers crossed)
<ricotz> cjwatson, hi, could you please bump the firefox-trunk builds, I have the impression that those 5000 downloads got your attention?
<cjwatson> ricotz: I'm about to go out, and we should be able to reactivate the x86 farm today at some level so it shouldn't be necessary to do too much manually
<ricotz> cjwatson, I see, while firefox-trunk is not in the archive it got a quite low priority
<cjwatson> ricotz: I've at least moved them up the queue a bit.
<ricotz> cjwatson, thank you
<kyrofa> I haven't seen anything on launchpad status, so I assume the build farm is still down? Weren't the mitigations released yesterday?
<mgedmin> kyrofa: "<cjwatson> ricotz: I'm about to go out, and we should be able to reactivate the x86 farm today at some level" is from earlier today
<kyrofa> mgedmin, yeah I saw that. I just thought his "today" was much earlier than mine, haha
<mgedmin> I'm not sure when "today" ends; the kernel updates promised from Jan 9 landed after midnight of Jan 10 in my timezone, but who's nitpicking ;)
<kyrofa> Yeah, also curious about the non-x86 platforms
<mgedmin> also "at some level" doesn't necessarily mean my ppa packages stuck since Jan 7 will get unstuck, so I'm not holding my breath
<mgedmin> #hugops to launchpad admins!
<mgedmin> (twitter hashtags don't really work on IRC)
<Pr0t3us> Any news on the build farm?
<Pr0t3us> We have a pretty big release for today and most of our users use the PPA repository.
<wgrant> Pr0t3us: Just waiting for a handful of builds to finish before we apply the last set of Spectre mitigations and turn i386/amd64 builds back on.
<wgrant> Other architectures won't be turned back on today, but x86 should return very shortly.
<nacc> wgrant: thanks for the hard work and update!
<Pr0t3us> Thank you wgrant
<luke-jr> wgrant: there are Spectre mitigations?
<wgrant> luke-jr: Not in general, but patches exist that mitigate it for certain use-cases, and Intel has released microcode to allow those mitigations to work on some of their CPUs.
<luke-jr> wgrant: do you know where I can find these?
<wgrant> luke-jr: Some distros have kernels with early Spectre mitigations, and there are a selection of patches flying around upstream on LKML atm. Ubuntu kernels will soon have Spectre mitigations in addition to the existing Meltdown fixes -- see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
#launchpad 2018-01-11
<teward> build farm still disabled?
<wgrant> teward: Just working on the last step to reenable i386/amd64 atm
<tsimonq2> Awesome!
<teward> wgrant: so then i'll be able to do nginx builds again.
<teward> yay.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build farm capacity limited, and non-x86 builds suspended | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build farm capacity limited, and non-x86 builds temporarily suspended | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> i386 and amd64 builds are processing again, though capacity will be limited for at least the next few days.
<Actionparsnip> Hey guys can someone please clear the masses of spam on launchpad
<Actionparsnip> Especially https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Actionparsnip> Thanks
<Pr0t3us> Thanks for all of your hard work on getting the build farm back online guys.
<Pr0t3us> We're still waiting to build but hopeful that we'll be included soon now that it appears to be running!
<ricotz> cjwatson, hi, I am really sorry to bother you again, of course the firefox failed to build while packaging updates were required :( , is it possible to bump the updated packages again?
<cjwatson> ricotz: done
<ricotz> cjwatson, thank you, I am hoping those turn out fine now
<rbasak> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/BuildScores links to https://launchpad.net/~cprov/+archive/ppa/+builds which seems a bit odd.
<cjwatson> rbasak: fixed
<vila> https://qastaging.launchpad.net/ down, "wasn't me" either, 95% sure
<vila> ;)
<vila> hmm, unless aborted connections somehow get stucked ?
<vila> but even then, I shouldn't have leaked more than a handful
<cjwatson> there's some work being done at the moment to migrate its DB server, so possibly just that
<cjwatson> (and it'll probably come up with a fresh DB dump from production soon, first time in a few years)
<vila> cjwatson: ha cool (fresh data)
<vila> cjwatson: and what else ? A bit more beefy ? Cooool ;-)
<cjwatson> hopefully, although the appserver isn't changing
<vila> cjwatson: ok, ping me if you want a progressive load test
<cjwatson> I have little interest in load-testing of staging servers at the moment, but thanks :)
<vila> cjwatson: I know, I should have said: I'll re-test when it's back so if you're around I may push a bit just to see
<vila> cjwatson: so you'll be around if I break it ;)
<Pr0t3us> We still haven't built :(
<ahasenack> hi, I have a bzr repo in lp that imports from github, and it is displaying this message now: "he import has been suspended because it failed 5 or more times in succession."
<ahasenack> if I click the "try again" link, nothing changes
<ahasenack> is some admin action needed? This is the repo page: https://code.launchpad.net/~landscape/landscape-client/master/+index#
<ahasenack> hm, I believe the problem is this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr-git/+bug/1084403
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1084403 in bzr-git (Ubuntu) "no support for gpgsig tags" [High,Triaged]
<ahasenack> and that I should switch my build recipes to using git instead of the bzr branches
<ricotz> cjwatson, hi, I have pushed the last firefox beta of 58-cycle, would it be possible to prioritise it again for all archs?
<Pr0t3us> I'm in the same boat. Need to push a patch but the original release is still in queue (from 50+ hours ago)
<wgrant> ricotz, Pr0t3us: If you can provide links to your PPAs and make your case for jumping the queue, I can consider prioritising them.
<wgrant> A Firefox beta sounds reasonable.
<Pr0t3us> https://launchpad.net/~smartcash/+archive/ubuntu/ppa we just released a mandatory upgrade not only providing a security patch for a previous exploit but launching our second tier service network (smartnodes) that we have about 1200 users in discord right now waiting to use the PPA as our guide uses the PPA for installs.
<Pr0t3us> I haven't slept in 3 days because we've been recovering from this hack which forced us to push a major release early (to include the security patch)
<Pr0t3us> If we can get the build thats been waiting built for now that will solve a lot of issues. The patch I still need to push is minor and fairly low priority
<Pr0t3us> Thank you <3
<wgrant> Pr0t3us: Heh, sorry, got distracted just after I prioritised them.
<sdallagata> Kindly, could you restore my account essedia1960 since having changed the reference email, the problems of SPAM should be solved? Thank you.
<sdallagata> Stefano Dall'Agata
<wgrant> sdallagata: You should be able to log in again.
<ricotz> wgrant, hi, the builds are here https://launchpad.net/%7Emozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next/+packages
<wgrant> ricotz: They should be on their way.
<cjwatson> ahasenack: Git-to-git imports are your best bet, indeed.
<ricotz> wgrant, thanks, please do that for all archs
<wgrant> ricotz: Done
<ricotz> wgrant, thank you
#launchpad 2018-01-12
<Pr0t3us> thanks again wgrant life just became so much easier for our community. we greatly appreciate it.
<vila> https://qastaging.launchpad.net/ still down ? Or down again ?
<wgrant> vila: Still down due to migration to new DB servers.
<vila> wgrant: ok, thanks for confirming (hope it goes well...)
<cjwatson> Looks like we made it through about eight hours' worth of the amd64 queue in the last day or so
<acheronuk> any chance will will be back to near normality (including non x86 builds) for Monday?
<cjwatson> We might get some more architectures back Mondayish, but unlikely to be all of them
<acheronuk> Ok. It's a beta release of KDE plasma LTS that is out then I would like to build. I'll plan on it likely being just an x86 build for testers, rather than something more just yet then
<cjwatson> On the current trend maybe two-thirds of the remaining x86 queue will be cleared by then, but we'll see.
<cjwatson> Re-enabling more x86 builders is blocked on Intel releasing microcode for more CPUs.
<acheronuk> aha. I did wonder why
<kyrofa> cjwatson, any ETA on arm builders?
<cjwatson> kyr	no
<cjwatson> kyrofa: ^-
<cjwatson> (wgrant may know better but I haven't heard anything re arm lately)
#launchpad 2018-01-13
<acheronuk> down to 14hrs on the x86 queue from 24 yesterday
<saiarcot895> Why are none of the arm64 builders running any builds?
<acheronuk> saiarcot895: see topic
<saiarcot895> acheronuk: I should have read that first. Thanks
#launchpad 2018-01-14
<cjwatson> ah good, the x86 queues drained
 * acheronuk uploads the world + his dog
<acheronuk> just kidding :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: On a serious note, can KCI be turned back on?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: as I noted in #kubuntu-devel, yes I think so, but trying to stagger the builds a bit as builders are still limited
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ok
#launchpad 2019-01-07
<vivid> is there an issue with launchpad? i sent at package update and its been over an hour and i still havent received the typical automated email response
<cjwatson> vivid: what was the package name?
<vivid> actually i think it signed with the wrong key might be the problem
<cjwatson> libg15?
<cjwatson> Then yes, looks like https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors#The_upload_appears_to_work_but_I_don.27t_get_any_email_about_it
<cjwatson> (it's that way to avoid people getting email about stuff that they didn't do, e.g. if somebody modified a package of theirs and tried to upload it
<cjwatson> )
<vivid> yeah it was that package
<vivid> apparently i have another key for what reason i dont know and it was using that
<vivid> just noticed a few minutes ago when i was reviewing the output
<cjwatson> you can always register multiple keys if you like
<vivid> no i just want to use the one key ive used for years, no idea where the other one even got generated
<cjwatson> putting DEBSIGN_KEYID=<long key ID of the key you want to use> in ~/.devscripts can be helpful too
<vivid> i just re-sent it and received the accepted email almost instantly, but i got a message during upload: Error checking signature from <key>: SignatureVerifyError: 0
<cjwatson> whatever that is it's local
<cjwatson> something that dput is calling getting confused I suppose
<vivid> ok then i dont really care as long as the upload went through and it appears to have worked
<cjwatson> yeah, if you get an accepted email then LP is happy with the signature
<vivid> yeah build was successful too, no queue :D
<vivid> thanks though, wish i would have caught that earlier I'd be done by now
<cjwatson> np, sorry for the confusion
#launchpad 2019-01-09
<teward> wgrant: cjwatson: wasn't there a bug open on LP for updating PPA GPG keys to 2048+ for older 1024 RSA keys?
<teward> cc tomreyn
<teward> i coulda sworn there was a while ago but the proper migration mechanism or regen mechanism for many of the PPAs was not yet thought out not to mention the amount of things that could break for PPA users with signatures and keymismatches
<cjwatson> yes, there is such a bug.
<teward> cjwatson: can we have a link to it so I can hand it to tomreyn who brought upt he issue in #ubuntu-hardened?
<teward> (regarding the security team's proposed ppa)
<cjwatson> can you please search?
<teward> i can TRY if the search wasn't timing out
<cjwatson> working fine for me
<cjwatson> search bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad for ppa key, first hit
<cjwatson> I really want to discourage people using me as a search engine when the computer-based one works :)
<teward> yep found 3 of them this time.
<teward> cjwatson: LP timed out on the first search, but it worked on the 2nd
<teward> LP just doesn't like me it seems
 * cjwatson sighs
<teward> got them though.
<teward> *returns to poking around his PPAs*
<teward> i assume it's possible to get a key regenerated by request for my PPAs, right?  Since I'm not a fan of my old name or those 1024bit keys :P
<cjwatson> teward: we have no process for that
<cjwatson> AFAIK it has never been done
<teward> makes sense.
<teward> given that the comments on #1331914 even indicate that the functionality is still even in the 'draft' stages of trying to consider how it'd work that makes sense.
#launchpad 2019-01-10
<luk3yx> How long does it normally take to get accepted into the "Ubuntu SSO 2-factor testers team" (or is there a different way to set up 2FA)?
<wgrant> luk3yx: A day or two, normally
<luk3yx> Okay.
<tomreyn> hi wgrant, cjwatson: hloeung in #canonical-sysadmin asked me to report this here instead: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/z66xY8x7Qf/
<tomreyn> basically, there are (nothing but) RSA 1024-bit SSH host keys in use on bazaar.launchpad.net, as has been previously reported in march.
<cjwatson> tomreyn: irc logs when I'm in the pub are pretty liable to not go anywhere useful ... I'd suggest a proper bug report
<tomreyn> cjwatson: you did so back then, too, but then said it wasnt needed
<cjwatson> I'm surprised it doesn't have some kind of EC host keys as a result of normal upgrades
<cjwatson> I don't remember the previous conversation, sorry
<tomreyn> that's understandable, it's long ago. let me post (ion private, if you dont mind) the full log i have so you can see things in context
<cjwatson> I won't look at it more tonight, probably
#launchpad 2019-01-11
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: git.launchpad.net offline 02:00 - 03:00 UTC | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<acheronuk> wgrant: The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
<acheronuk> The proxy server could not handle the request GET /405780697/buildlog_ubuntu-disco-amd64.kconfigwidgets_5.54.0+p19.04+git20190111.0330-0_BUILDING.txt.gz.
<acheronuk> Reason: Error reading from remote server
<acheronuk> ^^ error getting ppa build log
<wgrant> acheronuk: We're working on it, some weird cloud issue
<wgrant> Thanks for the report though
<acheronuk> wgrant: np. thanks for quick reply
<seb128> hey there, is launchpad having issue? I've failed builds without bug logs and loading package diffs timeouts/errors out
<cjwatson> There are ongoing librarian/swift issues yes
<cjwatson> Though how long ago were your problems?
<cjwatson> The problem is mostly with swift and IS is trying to work it out; there's not much we can do from the LP end
<seb128> they started a few minutes ago, but I was doing local hacking before so it's just when I tried to interact with launchpad
<seb128> k
<seb128> like trying to load http://launchpadlibrarian.net/349377924/freetype_2.8.1-0.1ubuntu1_2.8.1-0.1ubuntu2.diff.gz gives me a proxy error still
<seb128> I can wait I guess, thx cjwatson
<cjwatson> You can watch #is-outage internally
<seb128> thx
<LocutusOfBorg> is launchpad having a sad day?
<LocutusOfBorg> I can't even download a build log, and uploads seems not processed https://launchpadlibrarian.net/405809312/buildlog_ubuntu-disco-ppc64el.emacs_1%3A26.1+1-3_BUILDING.txt.gz
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known issues: librarian slow/failing due to Swift | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> being investigated by IS
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks! I looked at the topic and found nothing interesting :)
#launchpad 2019-01-12
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> The Swift issues turned out to be bad file ownership on one storage node; after one of our sysadmins found and fixed that, it seems to be back to the previous (non-zero but apparently tolerable) failure rate
<acheronuk> cjwatson: thank you for the update :)
